# Something About Nothing.........#7



## macraven

Homies, all are welcome to join in.

No invitation is required.



You like to talk, then this is the place for you.....



I always thought it would be kewl to move in the middle of the night.
We are packing up from the old joint and moving to the new home now.



This time, housekeeping will come with the new place.
Cleaning and cooking always takes too much time away from the dis for us.



Come claim your new rooms............!!


Here are the links to all the other threads:

Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593

Part 3: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1749271

Part 4: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1787403

Part 5: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1886193

Part 6: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2030658


----------



## macraven

we are now officially opened for business.

first on the agenda is the book we are writing.



I found us a lawyer so all will be good.........


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I claim the room near the driveway, as I'm always on the go these days.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Honey, I'm home!!!* 



macraven said:


> we are now officially opened for business.
> 
> first on the agenda is the book we are writing.
> 
> 
> 
> I found us a lawyer so all will be good.........


* ... Lee will be hurt to know you've forgotten about him already and have replaced him ... *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*... dibbs on this room ...*


----------



## RAPstar

I want the room in between Bonny and Mac so we can gossip all night....and crank call the rest of youse, lol.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!  I arrived safely!!!

Right now I'm sitting at Denny's on North Carolina and of course, had to check in!

I'll catch youse later!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Whew! I made it! Good Morning, on this Dark Side Good Friday!

Maria


----------



## circelli

Good morning!!!  HAppy Good Friday to you all.

My room has the king bed & HUGE walk in closet...right????   I must be at the back of the house so I can be entertained by Freddy the pool boy while he works!!!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Honey, I'm home!!!*
> 
> 
> * ... Lee will be hurt to know you've forgotten about him already and have replaced him ... *




us forget Lee, Never!!

it's just that he practices law in canada and we will be in jail in the states...
and homie lawyer down the road, can get to our jail cell sooner than Lee.







RAPstar said:


> I want the room in between Bonny and Mac so we can gossip all night....and crank call the rest of youse, lol.



kewl.......


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I claim the room near the driveway, as I'm always on the go these days.




i KNEW you would be the first homie here!!
man, i must be psychotic...(pyshic...pysc...)



Worfiedoodles said:


> Whew! I made it! Good Morning, on this Dark Side Good Friday!
> 
> Maria



did you bring food?
know where is damo.......she always brings food when we open a new house?


ps, so happy  you are here!




circelli said:


> Good morning!!!  HAppy Good Friday to you all.
> 
> My room has the king bed & HUGE walk in closet...right????   I must be at the back of the house so I can be entertained by Freddy the pool boy while he works!!!



of course that is what your room looks like.  nothing but the best for youse.

i hope Freddy has a clone cause scotlass put a request in for pool boy also...



and a blessed good friday to all youse too!


----------



## bubba's mom

ugh...got to drain and move the waterbed yet _again_ ....already?   

Ah well...new scenery is always good!


----------



## minniejack

Waahhhhh My key wouldn't work on the front door..

I'm always logged on and the computer logged me off last night--I didn't remember my password

I'll take any room with room service and a view of said pool boy.


----------



## circelli

oooooh scotlass we need a fresh reminder of what Freddy the pool boy looks like ( well I just want to drool a bit )
hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## tlinus

king bed
jacuzzi tub 
view of the pool (and boy)

like the new house


----------



## marciemi

I went home and ... (sob!)... no one was there!  

I also had to log in to access this thread and I never log out either.  I already went in and posted on other threads (including our old one!) but when I tried to access this, it kicked me out!

Welcome!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> I went home and ... (sob!)... no one was there!
> 
> I also had to log in to access this thread and I never log out either.  I already went in and posted on other threads (including our old one!) but when I tried to access this, it kicked me out!
> 
> Welcome!





um, you didn't read the note on the door??


all you had to do was click on the link in the old joint.


either way, dry your tears, you are here now.
party hardy....

did you bring food?


----------



## damo

This time I want the lanai.


----------



## RVGal

I want the room without a phone (so I can't get the crank calls).


----------



## marciemi

How about a pink buffet in honor of Easter:






Or is a fruit and cheese platter better?






Off to do some garage saling (sp?) and lunch with my middle son (& Disney planning buddy!)


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Don't worry homies. I've been baking cookies the past few days. Yes, I have several to enter in the Central FL Fair (prize money!). The extras are to share.

Best of all, they're the healthy kind--wheat flour, natural ingredients, etc. And they taste awesome!


----------



## Sharon G

Phew - I was lost for a minute there! Liking the new abode, everythings all fresh and tidy! Party this weekend to break in the new grill and that huge margaritaville blender thingy? Invite the pool boy too!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

With a pool this big, I think we need multiple pool boys, and 3 shifts...we must always be entertained! 

Maria


----------



## yankeepenny

*Happy Easter*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Worfiedoodles said:


> With a pool this big, I think we need multiple pool boys, and 3 shifts...we must always be entertained!
> 
> Maria



Don't forget about Romeo, the gardener.  Gotta love the landscaper's tan.  He can alternate with Freddy and his friends in my room.  MUST have a king bed, too.  Also want a room with a view (of Freddy and Romeo, of course.)

Happy Good Friday to all.  Left work early.  I also will bake, but nothing good for you.  I make "bunny rolls" every easter.  They are a yeast bread that is slightly sweet, and shaped into bunnies.  I leave some plain and put a sugary glaze on some.  That way they can be eaten with dinner like a dinner roll, like a donut for breakfast, or just a snack anytime.  My 87 year old grandma loves the sugary ones.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> This time I want the lanai.



i have been waiting for you!
yea, you can have that room.
but we party with you in there.........we'll be there at 10 tonight..





RVGal said:


> I want the room without a phone (so I can't get the crank calls).



ok, we'll have andy hire a pool boy to come to your room at night with crank written messages instead.....





marciemi said:


> How about a pink buffet in honor of Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is a fruit and cheese platter better?



well, the color pink is just a shade shy away from red but it will do.

tanks for the grub homie.

you know how much we like to munch all day...





the Dark Marauder said:


> Don't worry homies. I've been baking cookies the past few days. Yes, I have several to enter in the Central FL Fair (prize money!). The extras are to share.
> 
> Best of all, they're the healthy kind--wheat flour, natural ingredients, etc. And they taste awesome!




wonderful, more munchies.....

i like walnuts.
any walnuts in those cookies for us?


btw, i haven't received your application back on that pool boy job that is opened.....





Sharon G said:


> Phew - I was lost for a minute there! Liking the new abode, everythings all fresh and tidy! Party this weekend to break in the new grill and that huge margaritaville blender thingy? Invite the pool boy too!




you bet we will have pool boys.....

i think we need a few more for the weekend.

margaritas and a grill.
sweet.  

for a minute sharon, i thought you were still buried in snow.
glad you came to claim your room while we still have good ones left..





Worfiedoodles said:


> With a pool this big, I think we need multiple pool boys, and 3 shifts...we must always be entertained!
> 
> Maria




you are so right.
we need pool boys for all 3 shifts 

some of us are night owls.......


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> *Happy Easter*



Blessed Easter to you and all also.


i have a job for you.

you can organize the egg hunt.

it's your job to hide all the eggs for us.......



and before you ask, no, pool boy can't help.
he has to do another job





Niki Andiokno said:


> Don't forget about Romeo, the gardener.  Gotta love the landscaper's tan.  He can alternate with Freddy and his friends in my room.  MUST have a king bed, too.  Also want a room with a view (of Freddy and Romeo, of course.)
> 
> Happy Good Friday to all.  Left work early.  I also will bake, but nothing good for you.  I make "bunny rolls" every easter.  They are a yeast bread that is slightly sweet, and shaped into bunnies.  I leave some plain and put a sugary glaze on some.  That way they can be eaten with dinner like a dinner roll, like a donut for breakfast, or just a snack anytime.  My 87 year old grandma loves the sugary ones.




of course will have Romeo at the new joint.
do we draw straws to see who besides you, will have the room next door for the view of Romeo and Freddy.........


hey, what if gma eats all the bunny rolls?
will you sit up til midnight tonight to make more for the homies?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... Happy Easter to everyone!!
*


----------



## macraven




----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... Happy Easter to everyone!!
> *





Off to hide eggs in the morning for an Easter Egg Hunt


----------



## avic77

Im made it =) im just slow today. No offerings other then my sweet self


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... Happy Easter to everyone!!
> *




LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all from FL!


----------



## donaldduck352

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all from FL!






*You picked the best time of year for weather...
But how are the crowds????*


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> LOVE IT !!!!



*Now thats funny!!!!

How about this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## donaldduck352

donaldduck352 said:


> *Now thats funny!!!!
> 
> How about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





*I apoligize and feed the pigmyy in New Guinee!!!

It gets so boring without me!!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all! I just got home. Some of the cast and I, plus my friend Chip and his boyfriend David, went out to eat and sang karaoke!! It was soooo much fun. I tried sushi for the first time and it was pretty good. I really liked the yellowtail. Anywho, now to sleep and go to a 12 hour rehearsal tomorrow!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> wonderful, more munchies.....
> 
> i like walnuts.
> any walnuts in those cookies for us?
> 
> 
> btw, i haven't received your application back on that pool boy job that is opened.....


No walnuts. The only nuts are the ones eating the cookies! 

Well, there are some peanut butter cookies, but still.

And you won't be receiving an app, mac. I'm a massage therapist, you know this. $60/hr is my rate.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning everyone ...*



the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm a massage therapist



*so ... does that means you'll be giving us all massages when we're down for HHN??? *


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Morning everyone ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *so ... does that means you'll be giving us all massages when we're down for HHN??? *



My Rate is Established.


----------



## scotlass

circelli said:


> I must be at the back of the house so I can be entertained by Freddy the pool boy while he works!!!





minniejack said:


> I'll take any room with room service and a view of said pool boy.





circelli said:


> oooooh scotlass we need a fresh reminder of what Freddy the pool boy looks like ( well I just want to drool a bit )
> hope you all have a great day!!





tlinus said:


> king bed
> jacuzzi tub
> view of the pool (and boy)
> 
> like the new house





Sharon G said:


> Invite the pool boy too!




Hey youse......Freddy's here and ready for action...sorry I mean work !!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..
I wish i found this earlier.Some kool things bieng auctioned off at Sw-BG-DC
Check it out!!*

http://www.auctionwire.com/savewildlife


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Now thats funny!!!!
> 
> How about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i saw that egg/chick a few weeks back.
it's a hoot!!








RAPstar said:


> Hi all! I just got home. Some of the cast and I, plus my friend Chip and his boyfriend David, went out to eat and sang karaoke!! It was soooo much fun. I tried sushi for the first time and it was pretty good. I really liked the yellowtail. Anywho, now to sleep and go to a 12 hour rehearsal tomorrow!!





sushi, is it something you can put ketchup on?
if not, i'll take a pass..........






the Dark Marauder said:


> No walnuts. The only nuts are the ones eating the cookies!
> 
> Well, there are some peanut butter cookies, but still.
> 
> And you won't be receiving an app, mac. I'm a massage therapist, you know this. $60/hr is my rate.




sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't.
quoting from mr. almond joy.....





			
				the Dark Maraud[/SIZE said:
			
		

> er;31290769]My Rate is Established.




pool boys are paid $62. per hour........plus tips







homies, i finally cleaned the dump here i call a house.
well, most of the rooms i cleaned.

i figure the other 2 rooms will just get trashed again sometime this week so why bother.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I think-for us men-we should hire these ladies to clean the pool at least 3days a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> *I think-for us men-we should hire these ladies to clean the pool at least 3days a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Yeh.....how did youse get my picture !!??

Me and the lassies....good times.


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Yeh.....how did youse get my picture !!??
> 
> Me and the lassies....good times.


----------



## minniejack

scotlass said:


> Hey youse......Freddy's here and ready for action...sorry I mean work !!



aahhh....nice...pool MAN


Me and my DD rented Sex and the City last night (I fastforwarded through the racy parts), but the guy next door...Whoa..that shower scene--great, and I mean great thighs....

And what's with full frontal in movies--I've never seen that before until 2 months ago and now this is twice--I'm seriously in shock--felt like I was watching porn 

I must be turning into my mother...


----------



## KStarfish82

donaldduck352 said:


> *You picked the best time of year for weather...
> But how are the crowds????*



It is BUSY!  Never thought that we were in a recession by these crowds!


----------



## donaldduck352

KStarfish82 said:


> It is BUSY!  Never thought that we were in a recession by these crowds!



*Ahh spring break in Orlando its crazy!!
I hope Ya'll are having a great time!!*


----------



## circelli

scotlass said:


> Hey youse......Freddy's here and ready for action...sorry I mean work !!



I mean if he just stands there that is okay too.......but then those ladies of donalds might slack in their duties too!!


----------



## keishashadow

which came 1st the chicken or the egg?

something or nothing?

lucy, im home

u can find me in the kitchen


----------



## macraven

keisha must have followed the popcorn i dropped from the last house to this house.


so glad you made it homie.


i think i will stay in the kitchen also......


----------



## Laurabearz

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... Happy Easter to everyone!!
> *



This has to be one of the funniest things I have seen in a long time.... 

Oh and Hi everyone


----------



## RAPstar

Days until we open: 4
Total number of run throughs: 0


----------



## damo

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## macraven

damo always steals my thunder........


Happy Easter homies...


----------



## avic77

Happy Easter Homies


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## roseprincess

Happy Easter to all the homies here!!!!

Anyone that celebrated Passover a couple of days ago, Happy Passover!!

I found you all here, home #7.

Just get me a room with a jacuzzi and no screaming kids! Thanks! 

Hope everyone is doing well 

Going to eat Easter dinner soon.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Happy Easter, guys.  Just chillin today, as DH went golfing after brunch.  Too chilly for me still, 52 high.  

Those girls can be the maids, as long as they aren't there at the same time as Freddy.  I'm willing to share with my homies, but I hate competition.  Anyway, where is the redhead in that photo?

I just finished watching Sex in the City movie.  Dante is dreamalicious.  Do we have a neighbor like that?  I want him as my view. As to the full frontal, its about time men had to show the same as the gals do.

Andy - break a leg.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Happy Easter all..
Andy,come October your going to need A break.Good luck with the show!!


Now I'm off to change my siggie.Only Todd can size it,theme it and make it look good.I tip my hat too ya dude..For now on I'm keeping it simple!!!*


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, my husband and two of my sons went golfing in the same weather this afternoon as well.  Apparently, before they finished, they closed up the course and went home for Easter.  DH got there with his cart, along with a couple other guys on holes behind them, and everything was locked up, including the cart storage area.  They left the carts behind the clubhouse and called and left a voicemail message telling them they were there.  Hope nobody steals them to go joyriding!  Told them they could have gone back out and played the course again! 

We did our traditional Easter family fondue, including cooking steak, chicken, shrimp, tortellini, and a variety of veggies!  Well, maybe not traditional for other people, but is for us!


----------



## marciemi

Donald - how do you get more than one thing on a line?  

I'd love to get my pic back of my guys, but can't figure out how to get that and the counter.


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> Donald - how do you get more than one thing on a line?
> 
> I'd love to get my pic back of my guys, but can't figure out how to get that and the counter.



*Todd is the expert on the sizing.But to get everything on one line,start wher you left off at when you edit your siggie.Left click after last image you got on there hit enter and that will bring you to a new line.Keep copy and pasting and dont hit enter to jump lines..This will keep everything in one row..*


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Donald!


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> We did our traditional Easter family fondue, including cooking steak, chicken, shrimp, tortellini, and a variety of veggies!  Well, maybe not traditional for other people, but is for us!



Sounds great!  I wanted to go to the Melting Pot today, but I'm sure it would've royally peeved my mother


----------



## Laurabearz

I had a lovely Easter Meal at my SIL so all we had to do is show up. It was quite lovely.

They also packed us up a bunch of leftovers!! 

All in all a great day.

Hope everyone had a great time.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Night, Easter Beagles!

Maria


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> Sounds great!  I wanted to go to the Melting Pot today, but I'm sure it would've royally peeved my mother



We quickly figured out that Melting Pot was not in our price range with a family of 5, and people ended up leaving hungry.  When we do it on our own, each kid can have 20 pieces of shrimp, and a whole steak, etc., and it ends up being about the cost of one meal there for all of us!

Although we never do the cheese fondue or dessert fondue at home.    When we used to live near a Melting Pot in Michigan, they had a Thursday night ladies night where you got those two, plus a salad for like $15, which was a great deal and something different.  But here our nearest MP is about 45 minutes away so I don't even know if they have those deals, but probably wouldn't drive down for the evening.


----------



## RAPstar

YAy! We did a complete run through tonight! But as soon as we finished we had 5 minutes to leave the building!!


----------



## Laurabearz

Rob, that looks like a nice theater group...


I wish you the best of... oh opps I mean break a leg


----------



## RAPstar

Morning all! I'm here at my local VW dealer getting my car checked out. They have wireless internet......but they have facebook blocked. Annyoing! Oh wells!!


----------



## keishashadow

I heard from Mac in the hospital today, she suffering with cellulitus in her face along with other issues  and im requesting that her homies think good healing thoughts for her

Such devastating news; she's trying to be brave; yet this is so scary to contemplate.

She did indicate that her PM box is nearly full here, if anybody would like to send along a message to her via email, PM me for her address (although im not sure how able she'll be to respond, im thinking it'd mean alot to her to hear from her buds over the next few days).

I'll be talking to her later tonight & really hope to post back with some positive news


----------



## Laurabearz

Oh my... 

Thoughts and prayers are headed her way. 

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## circelli

keishashadow said:


> I heard from Mac in the hospital today, she suffering with cellulitus in her face along with other issues  and im requesting that her homies think good healing thoughts for her
> 
> Such devastating news; she's trying to be brave; yet this is so scary to contemplate.
> 
> She did indicate that her PM box is nearly full here, if anybody would like to send along a message to her via email, PM me for her address (although im not sure how able she'll be to respond, im thinking it'd mean alot to her to hear from her buds over the next few days).
> 
> I'll be talking to her later tonight & really hope to post back with some positive news



Thank you for informing us of this sad news.

Our thoughts and prayers are with her and her family at this time.


----------



## tlinus

circelli said:


> Thank you for informing us of this sad news.
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers are with her and her family at this time.



oh poor mac. 

Janet - please let her know when you talk to her later that we are praying for her.


----------



## avic77

13 more days till we head to Orlando. Dh hopes to hear back about a job he applied for this week. I think the next three weeks will be busy but joyful for my family.


----------



## avic77

keishashadow said:


> I heard from Mac in the hospital today, she suffering with cellulitus in her face along with other issues  and im requesting that her homies think good healing thoughts for her
> 
> Such devastating news; she's trying to be brave; yet this is so scary to contemplate.
> 
> She did indicate that her PM box is nearly full here, if anybody would like to send along a message to her via email, PM me for her address (although im not sure how able she'll be to respond, im thinking it'd mean alot to her to hear from her buds over the next few days).
> 
> I'll be talking to her later tonight & really hope to post back with some positive news



We will be prayinh for her!


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

tlinus said:


> oh poor mac.
> 
> Janet - please let her know when you talk to her later that we are praying for her.




If anyone would let Mac know that my thoughts are with her.  So sorry she's having a hard time...

Thanks, E


----------



## keishashadow

will def let mac know! thanks guys


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> I heard from Mac in the hospital today, she suffering with cellulitus in her face along with other issues  and im requesting that her homies think good healing thoughts for her
> 
> Such devastating news; she's trying to be brave; yet this is so scary to contemplate.
> 
> She did indicate that her PM box is nearly full here, if anybody would like to send along a message to her via email, PM me for her address (although im not sure how able she'll be to respond, im thinking it'd mean alot to her to hear from her buds over the next few days).
> 
> I'll be talking to her later tonight & really hope to post back with some positive news



* ... I was shocked to read this and makes me very sad!!! ... Both Lee and I are keeping her in our thoughts.  Give her our love when you talk to her again!!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Please add my prayers to the list. If there is anything else we can do to keep her spirits up, please let us know! 

Maria


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> will def let mac know! thanks guys


 Janet...please tell her I'm thinking of her and I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

So upset for mac...Janet please give mac my love from ower the water !!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Wow so sad to hear about mac.
Janet tell her for me Joyce and I are praying for her.
As are all her homies!!*


----------



## t-and-a

donaldduck352 said:


> *Wow so sad to hear about mac.
> Janet tell her for me Joyce and I are praying for her.
> As are all her homies!!*



Yes, all of the homies are praying for her. We love our Macraven and want her to get better soon!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Mummy Dust for Mac.  That is so scary.  Went through this with my Mom, though.  She went home with an antibiotic drip, but she is OK.  Send Mac our love and prayers.


----------



## KStarfish82

Janet, please give Mac our thoughts and prayers!  We will hold down the fort until she returns!


----------



## RAPstar

Yea.....so I got a car today.


----------



## circelli

RAPstar said:


> Yea.....so I got a car today.



What kind of car did you get?

Do tell....


----------



## keishashadow

update - called mac today, things still the same-no improvement, however; infectious control drs are summoned from another hospital & hopefully, will figure out the right treatment for her. She has great faith, and believe in the power of good thoughts; please continue to keep her in your thoughts.

on a personal note, i do tax returns and am up to my eyeballs (as i had to have dell eliminate my black screen of doom today least i didn't lose any partial returns)...i'll be mia next few days but will def post back as soon as i hear anything.


----------



## circelli

keishashadow said:


> update - called mac today, things still the same-no improvement, however; infectious control drs are summoned from another hospital & hopefully, will figure out the right treatment for her. She has great faith, and believe in the power of good thoughts; please continue to keep her in your thoughts.
> 
> on a personal note, i do tax returns and am up to my eyeballs (as i had to have dell eliminate my black screen of doom today least i didn't lose any partial returns)...i'll be mia next few days but will def post back as soon as i hear anything.



Sending as many great thoughts as I can!!!  We are thinking of you Mac!!


----------



## RAPstar

circelli said:


> What kind of car did you get?
> 
> Do tell....



Here's the story, lol.

I went in because I knew my Beetle needed fixing. The gas mileage was doing horrible and my blinkers weren't working. Well, they didn a diagnostic for that and came back and told me that it was gonna be $1380.....and I only had $1100 saved. So they did some math and got it down to $1100-ish......but on the diagnostic list, there was still close to $800 worth of repairs I needed to fix on the Beetle. So after moping about my money pit of a car, I asked how much I could get if I traded it in. So they got a salesperson, he did an estimate and showed me some cars. Luckily, the payments aren't gonna be too much (about what I was paying for my Beetle, just like $70 less). So I ended up getting an '06 Passat. Its very nice, black with beige interior.


----------



## yankeepenny

PLEASE keep the good thoughts and prayers going during this very difficult time for Mac.


----------



## RVGal

Just look at how many people Mac has touched.  She is a great person.  Caring with a wonderful sense of humor. (Yes, Mac, we always read your crap.  )

I hope the infectious disease docs are able to find the magic potion to make her feel better soon so she can come back here and count noses again.

Good thoughts, positive vibes, and reverent prayers are being sent your way Mac.


----------



## Laurabearz

Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Sorry to hear Mac is sick and just know she is in my prayers and I have been MIA due to bad dental problems and looks like things are only getting worse but anywho hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## t-and-a

Janet, thank you for the update! I hope those doctors can help her and get her back to herself very quickly! 

Tricia, you are so right! Macraven has touched so many people. She is always kind, helpful, and funny too.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning/afternoon all ...

Andy/Rob ... congrats on the new car!! 

Janet - thanks for the update on Mac.  Tell her she continues to be in our thoughts!!  And thank goodness she is getting good care in hospital - we need her back soon!!!*


----------



## minniejack

RAPstar said:


> Here's the story, lol.
> 
> I went in because I knew my Beetle needed fixing. The gas mileage was doing horrible and my blinkers weren't working. Well, they didn a diagnostic for that and came back and told me that it was gonna be $1380.....and I only had $1100 saved. So they did some math and got it down to $1100-ish......but on the diagnostic list, there was still close to $800 worth of repairs I needed to fix on the Beetle. So after moping about my money pit of a car, I asked how much I could get if I traded it in. So they got a salesperson, he did an estimate and showed me some cars. Luckily, the payments aren't gonna be too much (about what I was paying for my Beetle, just like $70 less). So I ended up getting an '06 Passat. Its very nice, black with beige interior.


----------



## donaldduck352

RVGal said:


> Just look at how many people Mac has touched.  She is a great person.  Caring with a wonderful sense of humor. (Yes, Mac, we always read your crap.  )
> 
> I hope the infectious disease docs are able to find the magic potion to make her feel better soon so she can come back here and count noses again.
> 
> Good thoughts, positive vibes, and reverent prayers are being sent your way Mac.




*How true,most of us would have never got to know each other without her.
So lets all hope she pulls thru this.*


----------



## circelli

Weather around here is getting more and more beautiful each day....by Saturday it will be 18 degrees.  Bonnie you will have to do the translating on that one!! 

Have a good night everyone !!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

For mac: 

I'd send her some of my cookies, but I have to bake them first. Don't worry, they're made with all natural ingredients.


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> How slow can this thread go???
> 
> When Mac is able to catch up, she needs to read pages and pages !!!
> 
> Weather around here is getting more and more beautiful each day....by Saturday it will be 18 degrees.  Bonnie you will have to do the translating on that one!!
> 
> Have a good night everyone !!!



*Its the thread mac started.Its just not the same without her!!!*



the Dark Marauder said:


> For mac:
> 
> I'd send her some of my cookies, but I have to bake them first. Don't worry, they're made with all natural ingredients.



*I'm sure DM she would enjoy them!!*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm sure DM she would enjoy them!!*


----------



## minniejack

the Dark Marauder said:


>





Busy day today, helping with the 4-8 graders handing out pizza for strings, then trying to figure out how to get to my local tea party AND get the kiddos to their show.  Might not be able to go to the tea party.

Gotta make some pizza for my DS since he can't eat the regular and figure out something for supper. 

Any ideas that are quick and easy?  We have plenty of beef--my FIL just dropped off 125 lbs. yesterday.

Hope you're doing ok Mac.

Happy Tax Day


----------



## circelli

Happy Hump Day Homies!!!

Looks like rain here today???  We need the grass to brighten up!!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, things seem to be in holding pattern for mac when i last spoke late last night, im thinking positively that things will change soon for the better

heads up for the tax procrastinators, the post office *isn't* staying open past regular hours today to stamp the envelope if ur planning on doing snail mail


----------



## Laurabearz

I actually mailed off our taxes 2 days ago!!! So very unlike us, we normally file an extension.

I wish I had got the ball rolling faster, as we have a sweet refund coming


----------



## tlinus

still thinking about mac and hoping things start looking up for her......DM - I agree - mac would love cookies. and coffee. lots and lots of GOOD coffee.


----------



## Darcy03231

I hope Mac is feeling better today.


----------



## circelli

this reminded me of Mac right away...her humour 





Thinking of you Mac


----------



## tlinus

circelli said:


> this reminded me of Mac right away...her humour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of you Mac


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies and hope Mac is doing better *


----------



## yankeepenny

We want our Mac back.


----------



## avic77

Thanks for the update on Ms Mac. Let her know we all miss her VERY much and the homies are feeling homeless without her.


----------



## minniejack

Watched AI for Mac.  Next week 2 to get the boot.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Been through the whole cellulitis thing with my Mom.  Very serious, but my Mom has been fully recovered for a long time.  Positive thoughts for Mac.

Just got back from mailing out the taxes.  I know last minute, but I owed more than I had on hand.  So procrastination it is.

I guess without Mac, I'm the only late nighter.

Andy/Rob - congrats on the car.  VW's are great.

Nite all

Niki


----------



## RAPstar

I'm. so. tired. At least we open day after tomorrow.


----------



## minniejack

RAPstar said:


> I'm. so. tired. At least we open day after tomorrow.



I noticed you must be keyed up from the show--you're up really late every day/night

Break a leg.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all..*


----------



## bubba's mom

minniejack said:


> Watched AI for Mac.  Next week 2 to get the boot.




She'll be happy to know she didn't really miss anything then 

Just poppin' in to say  Been busy here..finally sunny today (after 2 days of rain)...  Supposed to be mid 70's Friday & Saturday   Plan on being outside and doing yard work.  Wait..is that better than going to work? 

Anyway, HI to everyone...hope you are all well!


----------



## Darcy03231

Good morning everyone!  Nice sunny day here and I think its finally going to get warm (I live in NH)!    Only ten days left until we leave for US/IOA


----------



## avic77

Darcy03231 said:


> Good morning everyone!  Nice sunny day here and I think its finally going to get warm (I live in NH)!    Only ten days left until we leave for US/IOA



Us too!!!!


----------



## tlinus

avic77 said:


> Us too!!!!




you guys have to hook up and get a homie picture!!!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, tax day T-1 & counting

didn't hear anything from mac yesterday, she knew i'd be swamped last few days so i figure it's why she didn't do a shout out...anybody talk to her?  hate to call her cell jik she's finally getting some rest, know she's been up for what seems like days...hospital isn't the place to get any rest kwim?

back later


----------



## yankeepenny

*MAC UPDATE NOON EASTERN TIME:*
*Our Mac is being released from the hospital late this afternoon, and will be home watching CSI on the couch tonight. SHe is on rest and medication, and will be by later in the week to say hello. She thanks everyone for their wishes and good thoughs, and is on the road to recovery.*


----------



## ky07

yankeepenny said:


> *MAC UPDATE NOON EASTERN TIME:*
> *Our Mac is being released from the hospital late this afternoon, and will be home watching CSI on the couch tonight. SHe is on rest and medication, and will be by later in the week to say hello. She thanks everyone for their wishes and good thoughs, and is on the road to recovery.*


*Thats great 
Good afternoon Homies *


----------



## RVGal

yankeepenny said:


> *MAC UPDATE NOON EASTERN TIME:*
> *Our Mac is being released from the hospital late this afternoon, and will be home watching CSI on the couch tonight. SHe is on rest and medication, and will be by later in the week to say hello. She thanks everyone for their wishes and good thoughs, and is on the road to recovery.*




That is most excellent news!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Yea! So pleased Mac is on the road to recovery! 

Maria


----------



## circelli

So glad that Mac is on the road to recovery...


----------



## tlinus

What WONDERFUL news!!!! 

Thanks Penny for updating us!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Gosh been away for 5 days, really sorry to hear mac has been quite poorly

Glad to hear she`s on the mend on now though, sending her lots of good wishes and hugs


----------



## Darcy03231

That's great news!!!


----------



## t-and-a

Thanks for the update Penny; that is great news! I hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *



yankeepenny said:


> *MAC UPDATE NOON EASTERN TIME:*
> *Our Mac is being released from the hospital late this afternoon, and will be home watching CSI on the couch tonight. SHe is on rest and medication, and will be by later in the week to say hello. She thanks everyone for their wishes and good thoughs, and is on the road to recovery.*



*That is very good news!!!  *


----------



## RAPstar

yankeepenny said:


> *MAC UPDATE NOON EASTERN TIME:*
> *Our Mac is being released from the hospital late this afternoon, and will be home watching CSI on the couch tonight. SHe is on rest and medication, and will be by later in the week to say hello. She thanks everyone for their wishes and good thoughs, and is on the road to recovery.*



Yipee!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*That is such great news about mac.The power of thought and prayer does work!!!!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm not much of a AI fan but this lady blew me away!!!
Listen to this and thisi is only the try outs!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-KiGva9dV4&feature=related*


----------



## Metro West

yankeepenny said:


> *MAC UPDATE NOON EASTERN TIME:*
> *Our Mac is being released from the hospital late this afternoon, and will be home watching CSI on the couch tonight. SHe is on rest and medication, and will be by later in the week to say hello. She thanks everyone for their wishes and good thoughs, and is on the road to recovery.*


 Thanks for the update Penny...that is certainly wonderful news indeed!


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm not much of a AI fan but this lady blew me away!!!
> Listen to this and thisi is only the try outs!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-KiGva9dV4&feature=related*


*

I was just going to post the same link.  Wow Wow Wow Her performance brought tears.  Fantastic!!!*


----------



## yankeepenny

I too was going to post the Susan Boyle link. I am buying her first cd when it comes out!


She is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

So, where do I send the cookies?


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> So, where do I send the cookies?





send the ones the cat didn't lick and eat............



i missed CSI as i got home shortly before it finished, but i'm home...


homies, i glanced thru the thread and read what the cat did...

i appreciate all your good wishes, thoughts and prayers very much.


got ill saturday and in the er sunday.  
i'm on meds at home for the next 10 days and have to stay away from sickies as i'm not at 100% yet.


i'm only able to be up for about a short time so will talk with youse tomorrow.


thank you again for thinking of me.


the cellulitis was in the face and stopped at the last minute before it hit my brain.


i was very lucky.


----------



## minniejack

Welcome back--this party was not hopping without you. We hid the beer for you and I think the basement is ready for another party.

I think the cat that ate all of the food must've sat on everybody.

I will not send the cat up to the town of Weirton, WV this weekend; they're putting out traps to catch all strays and feral cats.  Seems they have a bit of a problem with the cats all going wild through the town.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to see you`re at home and on the mend mac  keep well


----------



## donaldduck352

*Glad your back mac!!

Good Friday morning all..*


----------



## Laurabearz

Welcome back Mac. I bet sleeping in your own bed is good medicine

((hugs))


----------



## circelli

Glad to hear you are doing better Mac 

Being at home in your own bed must feel GREAT!!!


----------



## geffric

macraven said:


> send the ones the cat didn't lick and eat............
> 
> 
> 
> i missed CSI as i got home shortly before it finished, but i'm home...
> 
> 
> homies, i glanced thru the thread and read what the cat did...
> 
> i appreciate all your good wishes, thoughts and prayers very much.
> 
> 
> got ill saturday and in the er sunday.
> i'm on meds at home for the next 10 days and have to stay away from sickies as i'm not at 100% yet.
> 
> 
> i'm only able to be up for about a short time so will talk with youse tomorrow.
> 
> 
> thank you again for thinking of me.
> 
> 
> the cellulitis was in the face and stopped at the last minute before it hit my brain.
> 
> 
> i was very lucky.


 
welcome back MAC.. praying for you.. you have been missed..


----------



## Darcy03231

Glad you're back home Mac and on the road to recovery.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> send the ones the cat didn't lick and eat............


I'll have to go check.







SUNDAE AND BANDIT, HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## t-and-a

Hey Raven! I'm so glad you're home! Get some rest and follow the doctors' orders!


----------



## avic77

macraven said:


> send the ones the cat didn't lick and eat............
> 
> 
> 
> i missed CSI as i got home shortly before it finished, but i'm home...
> 
> 
> homies, i glanced thru the thread and read what the cat did...
> 
> i appreciate all your good wishes, thoughts and prayers very much.
> 
> 
> got ill saturday and in the er sunday.
> i'm on meds at home for the next 10 days and have to stay away from sickies as i'm not at 100% yet.
> 
> 
> i'm only able to be up for about a short time so will talk with youse tomorrow.
> 
> 
> thank you again for thinking of me.
> 
> 
> the cellulitis was in the face and stopped at the last minute before it hit my brain.
> 
> 
> i was very lucky.



 So glad your back. We will be praying for a fast recovery! You were missed.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Welcome back--this party was not hopping without you. We hid the beer for you and I think the basement is ready for another party.
> 
> I think the cat that ate all of the food must've sat on everybody.
> 
> .



as long as the beverages are not being served thru an IV, i'm in for it.
i'm going back to bed soon, so hold the party noise down a level...





schumigirl said:


> Glad to see you`re at home and on the mend mac  keep well



i'm glad to be home also




donaldduck352 said:


> *Glad your back mac!!
> 
> Good Friday morning all..*



thanks!




Laurabearz said:


> Welcome back Mac. I bet sleeping in your own bed is good medicine
> 
> ((hugs))



i like hugs...........i hope to be able to hug my pillow in a few days.
arms ache still from the nasty iv's....

i slept 12 hours straight last night and could go back and sleep more at this point.




circelli said:


> Glad to hear you are doing better Mac
> 
> Being at home in your own bed must feel GREAT!!!



you are so right.  you are a very smrt homie.
home is the best place to be.
my bed will be my best friend for the next days coming.




geffric said:


> welcome back MAC.. praying for you.. you have been missed..



thank you for your prayers.  i appreciate all of them from you and the others.  geffric, i left in such a hurry, i didn't get to check in to the chicago thread or pat's thread for the fall trip.




Darcy03231 said:


> Glad you're back home Mac and on the road to recovery.



thank you darcy.  i have to be taken to my internist this afternoon to see if i have made progress with the cellulitis.  if it hasn't kept down, i don't want to think of the alternative.   (meaning stinky iv's again)



the Dark Marauder said:


> I'll have to go check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAE AND BANDIT, HOW DARE YOU!




well, if the cats are cute, what are a few more germs.........

i like cats and cookies a lot, a whole lot.







t-and-a said:


> Hey Raven! I'm so glad you're home! Get some rest and follow the doctors' orders!



i'm glad to be home also.
even in my drugged state at the hospital, i missed the thread here and all my homies.
the room had wifi but i don't have a laptop.
even if i did, i probably wouldn't have been able to use it.

the plasma tv in the room was never turned on.


and the mean doctors in the hospital would not let me have coffee. 

caffeine withdrawal is not pretty.......

i'm on bed rest for the next 5 days.
day 6 is the day i was to do the mini trip with mr mac.
i'll find out late tuesday from my doc if i can leave for it on wednesday.

ok homies, time to party and talk weather and have some fun now.
i'm home and i know i will improve each day.


keep the party going here.....


thank you all again for keeping me in your thoughts and prayers.


you'll never know how much i have appreciated it.


----------



## macraven

avic77 said:


> So glad your back. We will be praying for a fast recovery! You were missed.



avic, you snuck in like a cat... 
didn't see you until i posted my essay 101 mac style.

thank you for what you said.  i appreciate all the kindness extended to me.



i'm glad to be back also.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> avic, you snuck in like a cat...
> didn't see you until i posted my essay 101 mac style.
> 
> thank you for what you said.  i appreciate all the kindness extended to me.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad to be back also.



Hey youse....

Quick question - How is it possible to be worried sick about some one who  lives thousands of mile away and you have never met ?

Answer - Easy , cause that person has shown kindness, support and love to so many others.

glad to have youse back mac,look after you !!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Welcome back Mac and glad you are doing better *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...


Mac, sorry I wasn't online last evening to welcome you back but I am now  ... I am so very glad to have you back - I'm also glad to hear that you are on the road to recovery!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Quick question - How is it possible to be worried sick about some one who  lives thousands of mile away and you have never met ?
> 
> Answer - Easy , cause that person has shown kindness, support and love to so many others.
> 
> glad to have youse back mac,look after you !!



*Just wait until you meet her in person scotlass ... *


----------



## Laurabearz




----------



## scotlass

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Just wait until you meet her in person scotlass ... *



5 months 3 weeks 1 day and countin......just hope she remembers my Reece eggs !! 

no snackin mac !!


----------



## RAPstar

Welcome home, mac!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

RAPstar said:


> Welcome home, mac!!!!!!!



How did your opening go?? (or is it tonight?)


----------



## RAPstar

Laurabearz said:


> How did your opening go?? (or is it tonight?)



It was tonight. It went splendidly. I just got home from a few drinks with the cast. I had a new drink, a key lime martini. It was sooooo good. Tasted just like key lime pie. Now to go to bed cause I'm tired. And I have 2 more shows before the week is over.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Saturday afternoon all ...

Mac - hope you're feeling better today!!!  

Andy/Rob - glad to hear opening night was a hit!! *


----------



## donaldduck352

*WOW its quiet today..*


----------



## marciemi

Mac - I missed the welcome back committee!  

Just came back from a wedding (Eric played the piano at) and prom pics for Matt, so it's been a pretty formal day.  I'll post pics later.  I guess summer is over.  72 yesterday, 74 today, already down into the 50's and supposed to be 45 with rain tomorrow and "accumulating snow" for Monday night into Tuesday.    Sigh!


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK who threw the party and did not give me the invatation???
This is the quitest I ever seen this thread!!


Well since I was not invited,goodnight all,I will be the alarm clock in the morning,,AND I'M GONNA BE LOUD!!!*


----------



## roseprincess

HI Homies-
I haven't been on the DIS for a few days. Saw a post from Geffric on the Chicago board yesterday about Mac. 

Mac- So sorry you were ill and in the hospital. 
Glad you are out of the hospital and doing much better!! 
I am praying for your recovery 


Hope everyone else is doing well 

Hi to all


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Glad you are OK mac.

What is this about a Chicago thread?


----------



## roseprincess

Niki Andiokno said:


> Glad you are OK mac.
> 
> What is this about a Chicago thread?


Hi Niki-
The Chicago thread is on the Community boards. It is called Calling all Chicago DISers #3. Here is the link of the thread.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31399806#post31399806

It has been on the CB board for a good 3 yrs now. 
Anyone in the Chicago area (and outside the Chicago area) are always welcome!


----------



## RAPstar

Yeah, so the car I just got Monday is already starting to break down. It started shuddering when I was trying to accelerate half way home after my show. And the check engine light came on. It did better when I was going under 50mph, but it still shuddered some when taking off from 0.


----------



## marciemi

Hey guys - I posted this on a separate thread over on the Community Board, but I know many of you don't venture over there!  So I wanted to share it with you as well!  

Just wanted to share with all my friends on the DIS that we're celebrating our cat's 20th birthday today!  She's still in great health and we're happy to have had her with us for this long!  Here's the photo we submitted for the local paper, with my three teenagers and their older "sister" for her birthday:






And one of the earliest pictures I could find of her from 1989:






HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEPPER!!


----------



## Laurabearz

RAPstar said:


> Yeah, so the car I just got Monday is already starting to break down. It started shuddering when I was trying to accelerate half way home after my show. And the check engine light came on. It did better when I was going under 50mph, but it still shuddered some when taking off from 0.



When my van started to shudder around 50 mph it turned out to be a tie rod.  (stupid potholes)



marciemi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEPPER!!




HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! How wonderful she is still in great health!


----------



## geffric

Niki Andiokno said:


> What is this about a Chicago thread?


 
On the CB... it is a very friendly thread for those that live in Chi area or visiting Chi..

Anyway... wanted to stop by and say hi..

MAC -  hope your feeling better today!!


and guess what???

I am going back to US/IOA.. yes I know i said it would be at Harry Potter time but DH got the military free tickets and the 2 day 2 park were only $89 on base.. so I rationized that i would save money by not upgrading the WDW tickets with water park ($25) and cancel that ALL Stars Music family suite for 2 days and find a Universal room cheaper.. so I could afford to go with the money I would save...

How's that for good thinking???


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Marci - wow ... Pepper sure looks good for 20!!!  Happy Birthday Pepper!!!!

Mac ... hope all is well today!!*


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all! I spent a few hours at the Studios and IOA today...the crowds are gone...for the most part. I didn't see any line over 30 minutes in either park.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all! I spent a few hours at the Studios and IOA today...the crowds are gone...for the most part. I didn't see any line over 30 minutes in either park.



*We are so looking forward to our trip in a few weeks *


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Hey guys - I posted this on a separate thread over on the Community Board, but I know many of you don't venture over there!  So I wanted to share it with you as well!
> 
> Just wanted to share with all my friends on the DIS that we're celebrating our cat's 20th birthday today!  She's still in great health and we're happy to have had her with us for this long!  Here's the photo we submitted for the local paper, with my three teenagers and their older "sister" for her birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the earliest pictures I could find of her from 1989:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEPPER!!



I had a cat that looked just like that when I was little!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *We are so looking forward to our trip in a few weeks *


 Yeah...looking forward to seeing you and Lee.


----------



## marciemi

Okay, just a few prom pics.  First, Matt and his GF.  It was almost nice out for their pictures.  After it getting up to 74 in the afternoon, when we left for pics, it was 71 outside.  45 minutes later when I drove home it was 57!  The poor girls were all freezing out there!






Then, their whole group!  Don't they look like Disney princesses with all the pretty, colorful dresses?






Eric warming up at the church before the wedding he played the piano for (and hey - got paid $75!):






And with the vocalists (one of whom is a friend of his):






Didn't want to take any pics during the mass with flash, but I did do a bit of casual videotaping with my camera!


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm heading to bed. 

Have a good night!


----------



## Laurabearz

marciemi said:


> Then, their whole group!  Don't they look like Disney princesses with all the pretty, colorful dresses?



WoW!!! They all looked great! For sure that pic needs to be framed


----------



## macraven

i laid on my hospital death bed for 5 days and came home to what.....1 or 2 pages of posting............



man, it's dead here.......



we need to kick the party in high gear.
i had to read the community board tonight for my kicks.


now that is sad.....



i glanced at a few pages before i posted this but do want to thank scotlass, donald, rose and a few more for their kind words.


thanks homies.


now on to business.


marci, what is the style now, all girls wear strapless formal wear?

that was a very nice picture of all the dates dressed in vibrant colors.
way kewl!

i think the guys should wear more color also.
spray paint your son's close in orange for the next formal dance.
i love orange on men.


and niki, i though you were aware of the chgo board.
you should stop in there sometime.
i'll have to pm you and inquire about how your mil did with the cellulitis.


it's a different style of this thread, but some very nice peeps over there.

i think i started with that thread the year slo started it.

not many homies up my way on that thread so i have only done 2 of the meets so far.


geffric, how is the job hunting going for you?

remember, when you do find a job you have to tell them you can't work on the dates of the fall trip.............

i'll supply you and the fam with pb and j for a couple of months if you keep the fall plans......


and andy, you buy a different car so you don't have to spend $$$$$ to fix your one you traded.
now the "new" car is acting sick?

dang.


laurabearz,
potholes.....

you know they multiply in chicago all the time.
i hate those suckers.
yea, i have screwed up tires and rims hitting them....

metro west, you always get off when i get on....

donald, farmer in the dell, where are you?



i'm up for another 30 minutes and then it's pill time for me.
then it will be off to bed.
2 days in a row once i got home i slept 18 hours straight.
tomorrow i hope to break that record....



marci, almost forgot.......you know i  cats too..


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hey mac.  Good to have you back.  pm me about that Chi-town thread.  Would love to get in on a meet.  You must need the sleep, or else you wouldn't be sleeping such an unnatural amount.  Your body has gone through a major infection.  This causes much more exhaustion than you think, since you are not physically active.  Your body is fighting really hard, though.  Give it awhile and give yourself some rest.

Had an OK weekend.  Played a little golf on Saturday.  Worked at the office and on home improvement projects and laundry on Sunday.  I will be in Waukegan for a trial tomorrow.  Gotta get some sleep.

Goodnight homies.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Where did the weekend go??
Another Monday already...
Well let me get it over with.Have A great day all..



Glad to see Ya posting mac!!!*


----------



## circelli

Good Monday Morning Homies 

Rain here but I guess we need that to make those pretty flowers bloom!!! 

Hope you are doing better today Mac.

I have my future sil's bridal shower this weekend...let the fun begin!!

BBL!!


----------



## marciemi

Well, I don't mind the RAIN to make the flowers grow, but I think the 2-6 inches of SNOW they're predicting for tonight and tomorrow isn't going to help them much!  

Yesterday was a serious cleaning day.  Vacuumed and steam cleaned all the carpets, cleaned all the bathrooms and bathroom floors, cleaned up the boys' rooms, went through all the junk on the kitchen counters, dusted everywhere, and cleaned the kitchen, hall, and laundryroom and floors.  

Oh, and of course, did lots of  

Well, the weather was horrible, so it was a good time to get it done.  Some of it I don't think had been done (ie. dusting  ) since we moved in here nearly 3 years ago!


----------



## circelli

This is at my bil's Stag & Doe this past Saturday....(party before their wedding!!)





I am ALWAYS the tallest!!!


----------



## marciemi

Well, it's snowing.   Sigh...


----------



## Laurabearz

marciemi said:


> Well, it's snowing.   Sigh...


----------



## keishashadow

mac is bac:

make it so #1

DSs team "wheeling wildcats" got their 1st win on the road & i got to watch it on the 'net whilst the pens went down in flames

donald, i am so hoping they don't mess up the ST movie! i do so like 'sylar' actor, ive got high hopes

stag & doe? never heard the term, combo bachlor/bachlorette partee? hmm, how can u get down & dirty with the prospective mate hanging around lol

so many here close to going 'home', very exciting...need pics!

marci - that is quite a healthy 20 year old kitty! u must be doing something right, congrats. Seems like prom was just yesterday, such vibrant pics...evidently saturated color was the look, the girls look like jelly beans...much prefer the pastle blue ur future DIL was wearing.

andy - didn't get around to congrating u on the new ride & sucessful play with all the worry here last week! My DH picked himself out a new ride last weekend too, i stole it off him, now he gets the SUV...i keep telling him it's a lateral move






dodge avenger, they're dealing...got bumper to bumper 8/80,000 on *everything*,including the tires (except for wear & tear)


----------



## marciemi

Mac - to answer your question, the rule here is that other dances (Snow Ball, Homecoming, Spring Formal) the girls wear dressy dresses, but not floor length.  Prom it's required for (by the unwritten laws of peers, not that they wouldn't be allowed in).  You do see girls even in pants at the other dresses, similarly, you'll see guys in polo shirts.  But not prom.  Strapless I think is an option up to you, but when I looked at the wedding shop DS got his tux at (and GF got her dress at), I found exactly one wedding dress that wasn't strapless and looking around the other racks (prom, bridesmaid, etc.), the only ones that weren't were for the mother of the bride/groom!  So it's evidently the "in" thing!

And speaking of my old cat, she's figured out something new.  Whenever I'm at the computer, she likes to curl up on my lap.  But of course she wants me to pet her, not type!  So normally, she'll stick her head under my hand (which is fine) or try to "bite" my fingers (not hard, but to try to get my attention), which usually results in her being placed unceremoniously on the floor.

Well, our computer has one of those keyboards that slides out from underneath the desk.  Today while I was typing, she figured out she can lean against it with her paws and make it slide back under the desk, effectively keeping me from typing!    Guess you can teach an old CAT new tricks!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> i had to read the community board tonight for my kicks.



Did youse see first big crush thread !!? 



nice to have you back sweetie.


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hey mac.  Good to have you back.  pm me about that Chi-town thread.  Would love to get in on a meet.  You must need the sleep, or else you wouldn't be sleeping such an unnatural amount.  Your body has gone through a major infection.  This causes much more exhaustion than you think, since you are not physically active.  Your body is fighting really hard, though.  Give it awhile and give yourself some rest.
> 
> Had an OK weekend.  Played a little golf on Saturday.  Worked at the office and on home improvement projects and laundry on Sunday.  I will be in Waukegan for a trial tomorrow.  Gotta get some sleep.
> 
> Goodnight homies.



why niki, you will be next door to me when you are in the courthouse today.
have your people call my people and we'll set up lunch....




donaldduck352 said:


> *Where did the weekend go??
> Another Monday already...
> Well let me get it over with.Have A great day all..
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Ya posting mac!!!*



good to be here homie!!

yea, what happened to the weekend??
i slept thru it...




circelli said:


> Good Monday Morning Homies
> 
> Rain here but I guess we need that to make those pretty flowers bloom!!!
> 
> Hope you are doing better today Mac.
> 
> I have my future sil's bridal shower this weekend...let the fun begin!!
> 
> BBL!!


i'm glad to be among the living again.
marci and i will share snow with you this week.
it makes the flowers bloom better........




marciemi said:


> Well, I don't mind the RAIN to make the flowers grow, but I think the 2-6 inches of SNOW they're predicting for tonight and tomorrow isn't going to help them much!


 our snow is predicted for tomorrow.

i feel your pain.





circelli said:


> This is at my bil's Stag & Doe this past Saturday....(party before their wedding!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ALWAYS the tallest!!!




you look lovely.  and you look like a kid...
there should be more tall people in this world....





keishashadow said:


> mac is bac:
> 
> make it so #1
> 
> DSs team "wheeling wildcats" got their 1st win on the road & i got to watch it on the 'net whilst the pens went down in flames
> 
> 
> so many here close to going 'home', very exciting...need pics!
> 
> marci - that is quite a healthy 20 year old kitty! u must be doing something right, congrats. Seems like prom was just yesterday, such vibrant pics...evidently saturated color was the look, the girls look like jelly beans...much prefer the pastle blue ur future DIL was wearing.
> 
> andy - didn't get around to congrating u on the new ride & sucessful play with all the worry here last week! My DH picked himself out a new ride last weekend too, i stole it off him, now he gets the SUV...i keep telling him it's a lateral move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodge avenger, they're dealing...got bumper to bumper 8/80,000 on *everything*,including the tires (except for wear & tear)




nice car!
i agree, let dh have the suv.

that is great ds got the first win in.





marciemi said:


> Mac - to answer your question, the rule here is that other dances (Snow Ball, Homecoming, Spring Formal) the girls wear dressy dresses, but not floor length.  Prom it's required for (by the unwritten laws of peers, not that they wouldn't be allowed in).  You do see girls even in pants at the other dresses, similarly, you'll see guys in polo shirts.  But not prom.  Strapless I think is an option up to you, but when I looked at the wedding shop DS got his tux at (and GF got her dress at), I found exactly one wedding dress that wasn't strapless and looking around the other racks (prom, bridesmaid, etc.), the only ones that weren't were for the mother of the bride/groom!  So it's evidently the "in" thing!



have ds buy a tux.  i'm sure the rentals on them escalate each year.

i can't keep up with formal dances and informal ones.
but, i always enjoy the pics you show of your boys and their dates in them



scotlass said:


> Did youse see first big crush thread !!?
> 
> 
> 
> nice to have you back sweetie.





of course.
i didn't post on it......

i would be the laughing stock of the cb then.....

it is NICE to be back, tanks homie.


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies 
Glad to hear you are feeling better Mac cause it hasn't been the same without our #1 homie *


----------



## Laurabearz

Got exactly 30 seconds to waste?


I just saw this commercial on tv... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glJ3p5TDKpA

I am tearing up... the look on the baby's face is priceless!!


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> * Good afternoon homies *
> *Glad to hear you are feeling better Mac cause it hasn't been the same without our #1 homie *


 
she's #1, like avis, she tries hard-er...to make us a right-nice joint here to hang

glad mr is home until going out to work later...the sewer clogged in the basement, he's on his 2nd size snake, i sure don't want to call mr plumber; so many trees around my house always worried they might break the pipes


----------



## Metro West

Speaking of the Prom....I went to my Junior Prom and HATED it! 

It was sooo boring and the dinner stunk! We ended up going over to a friend's house and watched television most of the night. My date (a real whack job) took off with her friend and was never seen again until the following week in school.  

I guess I'm not much of a "dress up and try to be adult" type of person.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Yeah...looking forward to seeing you and Lee.


*We're looking forward to seeing you again too!! *



marciemi said:


> Then, their whole group!  Don't they look like Disney princesses with all the pretty, colorful dresses?


*Wow ... great pic!!! *



macraven said:


> i laid on my hospital death bed for 5 days and came home to what.....1 or 2 pages of posting............


*... we missed you ... *




marciemi said:


> Well, it's snowing.   Sigh...


*I don't dare laugh ... we're supposed to only get up to about 37F on Thursday after a few days of  around 57-65F ... hopefully no snow though ...*



keishashadow said:


> My DH picked himself out a new ride last weekend too, i stole it off him, now he gets the SUV...i keep telling him it's a lateral move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodge avenger, they're dealing...got bumper to bumper 8/80,000 on *everything*,including the tires (except for wear & tear)


*Good choice!   We had an Avenger for a rental in Orlando a few trips back ... we both thoroughly enjoyed driving the car.  The next trip we snagged a Charger which was even better!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*By the way ... happy Monday afternoon all ...

and Mac ... you keep all the snow down East!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..*


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Speaking of the Prom....I went to my Junior Prom and HATED it!
> 
> It was sooo boring and the dinner stunk! We ended up going over to a friend's house and watched television most of the night. My date (a real whack job) took off with her friend and was never seen again until the following week in school.
> 
> I guess I'm not much of a "dress up and try to be adult" type of person.





i can remember my senior prom.
my brother fixed me up with one of his friends.

after 2 dances and the dinner, we went to his fiancee's house to spend the evening.

well, i watched tv and they were getting married in the morning....so they had lots to talk about.

it was a fix up, what can i say.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *By the way ... happy Monday afternoon all ...
> 
> and Mac ... you keep all the snow down East!*



ok, just for you will do.........






donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all..*



good to see you mr duck.
we keep crossing paths and never meet up at the same time.





Lawrence, i don't know what happened to the quote of yours i clicked, but i think the cat ate it.

it is good to be home.
for 5 days in the hospital, all i wanted to do was click my glittery red slippers and say, there's no place like home........

it's good to see you too.
are you starting to feel better yet?
i hope so!


----------



## macraven

homies, what's good on the tube tonight?
i can't think.
my days are still mixed up.
i missed last weekend and utterly confused.




that word, utterly, is for people who love cows...............]


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> homies, what's good on the tube tonight?
> i can't think.
> my days are still mixed up.
> i missed last weekend and utterly confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that word, utterly, is for people who love cows...............]


 Nothing good on tonight.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> homies, what's good on the tube tonight?
> i can't think.
> my days are still mixed up.
> i missed last weekend and utterly confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that word, utterly, is for people who love cows...............]



*Past 8PM I dont know.But I love watching 2 1/2 men..Charlie Sheen is to funny!!!*


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i can remember my senior prom.
> my brother fixed me up with one of his friends.
> 
> after 2 dances and the dinner, we went to his fiancee's house to spend the evening.
> 
> well, i watched tv and they were getting married in the morning....so they had lots to talk about.
> 
> it was a fix up, what can i say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, just for you will do.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to see you mr duck.
> we keep crossing paths and never meet up at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence, i don't know what happened to the quote of yours i clicked, but i think the cat ate it.
> 
> it is good to be home.
> for 5 days in the hospital, all i wanted to do was click my glittery red slippers and say, there's no place like home........
> 
> it's good to see you too.
> are you starting to feel better yet?
> i hope so!


*Feeling a little better with the meds they got me on and now its a waiting game on insurance to apporve the dental work I need.
all the years of neglect of not taking care of my teeth have finally took its toll *


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> Speaking of the Prom....I went to my Junior Prom and HATED it!
> 
> It was sooo boring and the dinner stunk! We ended up going over to a friend's house and watched television most of the night. My date (a real whack job) took off with her friend and was never seen again until the following week in school.
> 
> I guess I'm not much of a "dress up and try to be adult" type of person.



I took a poll once among my friends when we were all in our mid 30s.  Everyone I knew either skipped their Prom, or went and hated it.  I decided that the whole concept of Prom is wasted on the teens, so I threw a grown up Prom.  We rented a ballroom at a hotel, where we all got a room for the night.  No awkward questions about who your date was going to be.  No worrying about spiking the punch, as we had a cash bar.  I had a DJ playing a good mix of (mostly 80s) dance music.  I even hired a photographer to take pictures as the couples arrived, and had decorations I ordered from Stumps (one of the biggest Prom decor suppliers anywhere).  We had a BLAST.  Once I split up the cost, it was only about $30 per person.  I've already got requests to do it again.  I'm telling you, being able to dress up, dance, drink, stumble to the elevator and crash in your own room... without worrying about all the teen crap... Priceless.


----------



## donaldduck352

RVGal said:


> I took a poll once among my friends when we were all in our mid 30s.  Everyone I knew either skipped their Prom, or went and hated it.  I decided that the whole concept of Prom is wasted on the teens, so I threw a grown up Prom.  We rented a ballroom at a hotel, where we all got a room for the night.  No awkward questions about who your date was going to be.  No worrying about spiking the punch, as we had a cash bar.  I had a DJ playing a good mix of (mostly 80s) dance music.  I even hired a photographer to take pictures as the couples arrived, and had decorations I ordered from Stumps (one of the biggest Prom decor suppliers anywhere).  We had a BLAST.  Once I split up the cost, it was only about $30 per person.  I've already got requests to do it again.  I'm telling you, being able to dress up, dance, drink, stumble to the elevator and crash in your own room... without worrying about all the teen crap... Priceless.



*I wish I have done this.I did 3proms and each time with the same girlfriend(I married her also).I would go rent a tux and buy the flowers for picture purposes and leave within the hour!!
I like yours better!!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

I love the X-Files. I finally got season 1 on DVD. Yay!


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Feeling a little better with the meds they got me on and now its a waiting game on insurance to apporve the dental work I need.
> all the years of neglect of not taking care of my teeth have finally took its toll *



*Man I know the pain.But come this summer it will be gone.I cant waite!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> I love the X-Files. I finally got season 1 on DVD. Yay!



*Another X-File lover here also>>*


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Feeling a little better with the meds they got me on and now its a waiting game on insurance to apporve the dental work I need.
> all the years of neglect of not taking care of my teeth have finally took its toll *




i hope it comes thru soon for you and you have it all done before your trip with wifey to universal this summer.



RVGal said:


> I took a poll once among my friends when we were all in our mid 30s.  Everyone I knew either skipped their Prom, or went and hated it.  I decided that the whole concept of Prom is wasted on the teens, so I threw a grown up Prom.  We rented a ballroom at a hotel, where we all got a room for the night.  No awkward questions about who your date was going to be.  No worrying about spiking the punch, as we had a cash bar.  I had a DJ playing a good mix of (mostly 80s) dance music.  I even hired a photographer to take pictures as the couples arrived, and had decorations I ordered from Stumps (one of the biggest Prom decor suppliers anywhere).  We had a BLAST.  Once I split up the cost, it was only about $30 per person.  I've already got requests to do it again.  I'm telling you, being able to dress up, dance, drink, stumble to the elevator and crash in your own room... without worrying about all the teen crap... Priceless.




i nominate this homie to be the party coordinator for the next homie party.

dawnna, go away soon on a trip and leave the key under the mat again.

we have a professional this time to do the party up right.

whew..........maybe this time around we won't have to drink out of the paper bags....


dawnna, you don't have to go away really.
you can join in on the bash.
i mean, after all, it is your basement we use for our gatherings....


----------



## Niki Andiokno

I would be all over the prom party, but DH hates anything that involves dancing.  Guess I will be looking for a date, just like in High School.

Bundle up babies.  Da Midwest is gettin some snow.


----------



## KStarfish82

Back from FL and not happy about it!

Only 2 months until the big day!


Glad to have you back Mac!


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Mac - to answer your question, the rule here is that other dances (Snow Ball, Homecoming, Spring Formal) the girls wear dressy dresses, but not floor length.  Prom it's required for (by the unwritten laws of peers, not that they wouldn't be allowed in).  You do see girls even in pants at the other dresses, similarly, you'll see guys in polo shirts.  But not prom.  Strapless I think is an option up to you, but when I looked at the wedding shop DS got his tux at (and GF got her dress at), I found exactly one wedding dress that wasn't strapless and looking around the other racks (prom, bridesmaid, etc.), the only ones that weren't were for the mother of the bride/groom!  So it's evidently the "in" thing!
> .
> 
> !




  For the past 10 yrs, we go to 3 formal dances--try being in dressing rooms in the spring with a body that has had kids with all of those girls in high schools.  If that's not a depressant, I don't know what is.


keishashadow said:


> she's #1, like avis, she tries hard-er...to make us a right-nice joint here to hang
> 
> glad mr is home until going out to work later...the sewer clogged in the basement, he's on his 2nd size snake, i sure don't want to call mr plumber; so many trees around my house always worried they might break the pipes


We came home from Uni 4 yrs ago, to water in our basement from that exact thing.  Thought we had it fixed, all new french drains, new porch, the works...come home from Uni 2 yrs later and mud in the basement again.  We discovered that the drain from the house was cracked out by the trees where they had put in city water 12 years earlier and they had fixed a crack with duct tape.  It took all of that time to build up the dirt from run-off, until it ended up in my house.  It took DH about 12 hrs of hard back breaking work to fix.  Break of course was beyond where the rented electric snake could reach and about 10 feet down through basically hardened rock/clay.  He was tired and grumpy.  We thought at 1st that it was from the men who put on the porch with their little cat riding over it--they sorta of knew I was on the war path. 

Good luck with your problem.


RVGal said:


> I took a poll once among my friends when we were all in our mid 30s.  Everyone I knew either skipped their Prom, or went and hated it.  I decided that the whole concept of Prom is wasted on the teens, so I threw a grown up Prom.  We rented a ballroom at a hotel, where we all got a room for the night.  No awkward questions about who your date was going to be.  No worrying about spiking the punch, as we had a cash bar.  I had a DJ playing a good mix of (mostly 80s) dance music.  I even hired a photographer to take pictures as the couples arrived, and had decorations I ordered from Stumps (one of the biggest Prom decor suppliers anywhere).  We had a BLAST.  Once I split up the cost, it was only about $30 per person.  I've already got requests to do it again.  I'm telling you, being able to dress up, dance, drink, stumble to the elevator and crash in your own room... without worrying about all the teen crap... Priceless.



That's what we do at all of these coal mining dances--best thing about being an adult.  (But I still don't tell me mother.)



Rereading what I wrote, it sounds like I must've stayed at Uni for the next 2 yrs....don't I wish.


----------



## minniejack

DS13 took the sweeper and was sucking his face with it.  WOW. DUH.
Now he has this big sucker bite looking thing on his face.  I hope its off by Friday for the band competition--you know everyone will be looking at the 2 cellos playing in the band. 

 And hopefully it will be off in time for the spring chorus musical next week.  Luckily, he'll have a beard on.  He's singing something from 20,000 Leagues under the Sea.  Should be a good show--all Disney tunes this year.

Again, Duhhhh


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Seems like prom was just yesterday, such vibrant pics...evidently saturated color was the look, the girls look like jelly beans...much prefer the pastle blue ur future DIL was wearing.





not quite yet!


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> dawnna, you don't have to go away really.
> you can join in on the bash.
> i mean, after all, it is your basement we use for our gatherings....



The basement is stuck on hold...maybe we should just use it as a party room!!! 

My DH is going away fishing with his dad so hopefully that will lift my FIL's spirits a bit...it is an annual fishing trip!! 

I then have to to the Bridal Shower and hang with my 2 boys!!

Anyone have any fun/different games we can play at a bridal shower?  Keep it clean Homies!!!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i hope it comes thru soon for you and you have it all done before your trip with wifey to universal this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i nominate this homie to be the party coordinator for the next homie party.
> 
> dawnna, go away soon on a trip and leave the key under the mat again.
> 
> we have a professional this time to do the party up right.
> 
> whew..........maybe this time around we won't have to drink out of the paper bags....
> 
> 
> dawnna, you don't have to go away really.
> you can join in on the bash.
> i mean, after all, it is your basement we use for our gatherings....


*yeah thats what I am trying to do is have the wose ones pulled before our vacation and the rest done when we return .
So that atleast it won't ruin the vacation for DW .
But anywho Good morning homies *


----------



## Darcy03231

We're in full prom swing here.  DD#2 is going to both the junior and senior proms so you know what that means don't you?   Two Prom Dresses   I thought having to get one was going to be bad enough!

Oh well, we'll hit the mall on Saturday and see what we can find.   I just wish she and DD#1 were the same size as I still have both of her prom gowns.


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> I would be all over the prom party, but DH hates anything that involves dancing.  Guess I will be looking for a date, just like in High School.
> 
> Bundle up babies.  Da Midwest is gettin some snow.



niki, we can do what the teen girls do now for dances.
we go as a group of females, stand together all night and dare any one to come ask us for a dance.


or do what i do.
my mr mac doesn't dance.
i just go out on the dance floor and dance by myself.....

man, is it cold up here today.  remember, i'm just a mile or so off of lake michigan......i can feel the snow coming anytime.





KStarfish82 said:


> Back from FL and not happy about it!
> 
> Only 2 months until the big day! i wish i was in FL instead...
> 
> 
> Glad to have you back Mac!



thanks kfish.
so if i read what you wrote correctly, you aren't happy about the big day??

was it because i voted for dress #3 and table arrangements #2? or whichever the one of the starfish.......




minniejack said:


> For the past 10 yrs, we go to 3 formal dances--try being in dressing rooms in the spring with a body that has had kids with all of those girls in high schools.  If that's not a depressant, I don't know what is.
> 
> lots of cat fights????
> 
> 
> We came home from Uni 4 yrs ago, to water in our basement from that exact thing.  Thought we had it fixed, all new french drains, new porch, the works...come home from Uni 2 yrs later and mud in the basement again.  We discovered that the drain from the house was cracked out by the trees where they had put in city water 12 years earlier and they had fixed a crack with duct tape.  It took all of that time to build up the dirt from run-off, until it ended up in my house.  It took DH about 12 hrs of hard back breaking work to fix.  Break of course was beyond where the rented electric snake could reach and about 10 feet down through basically hardened rock/clay.  He was tired and grumpy.  We thought at 1st that it was from the men who put on the porch with their little cat riding over it--they sorta of knew I was on the war path.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we do at all of these coal mining dances--best thing about being an adult.  (But I still don't tell me mother.)
> 
> 
> 
> Rereading what I wrote, it sounds like I must've stayed at Uni for the next 2 yrs....don't I wish.




2 years at UO is not a bad thing.
it is a good thing.
much better than being stuck in the dressing room with all the teens for 2 years...




minniejack said:


> DS13 took the sweeper and was sucking his face with it.  WOW. DUH.
> Now he has this big sucker bite looking thing on his face.  I hope its off by Friday for the band competition--you know everyone will be looking at the 2 cellos playing in the band.
> 
> And hopefully it will be off in time for the spring chorus musical next week.  Luckily, he'll have a beard on.  He's singing something from 20,000 Leagues under the Sea.  Should be a good show--all Disney tunes this year.
> 
> Again, Duhhhh




one of my boys did something like that the day before picture day at school when he was in first grade.
but he didn't use a vacuum sweeper......


hope you took a pic for the baby book on that one!







Mr Duck !!!

you lost your picture...........

you look naked


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> DS13 took the sweeper and was sucking his face with it. WOW. DUH.


 
i had to read this twice, lol; u win the goofy kid antic award for the week!

since the mr is on 12-14 hr midnights, the electric snake is on schedule for weekend...im not about to try & tackle that on my own.  figure laundry will be piled up to the ceiling by the time it's fixed

st l, good luck re the toothies, don't beat urself up; i do the yearly appts, etc. & still have a mouth full of fillings, crowns, rootcanals...sometimes it's just heredity...blame it on your parents.  Im off for day 2 of root canal myself, bleech

bonny- it was between a mazda, near-mint monte carlo & charger.  Mazda just too small after being used to a big 8 cyl engine, reminded me of riding a motorcycle...all those safety curtains still seen so small.  My common sense made a rare appearance & i called insurance agent asking what the rate increase would be for each, and then again when near 16 y.o. DS gets his license...the gales of laughter when i mentioned a charger were disturbingno better for the challenger or mazda, settled upon the avenger...as sporty as we can muster with a jr driver im afraid

i went to a bunch of proms, had a great time w/my buds; guess it's all what ur into.

Xfiles (other than the recent flick) rock, especially when they started adding a goofy tale every season...andy look for #2X20  carnies galore (read it was filmed in area outside of tampa? where large community of freaks/carnies resided over the winter in the 60's..maybe somebody here knows name & if still in existence?).  Another excellent one is #6X06 How the Ghosts Stole Xmas w/ed asner & lily tomlin


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> The basement is stuck on hold...maybe we should just use it as a party room!!!
> 
> My DH is going away fishing with his dad so hopefully that will lift my FIL's spirits a bit...it is an annual fishing trip!!
> 
> I then have to to the Bridal Shower and hang with my 2 boys!!
> 
> *Anyone have any fun/different games we can play at a bridal shower?  Keep it clean Homies!!!*




sorry, but you lost me on that request......




ky07 said:


> *yeah thats what I am trying to do is have the wose ones pulled before our vacation and the rest done when we return .
> So that atleast it won't ruin the vacation for DW .
> But anywho Good morning homies *




you will be surprised on how quickly you heal especially for the top teeth if you have those done.

those heal a lot faster.

i know it will be painful for you St Lawrence but just think of how much better you will feel once it is done.
you won't be having anymore pain or infections then.

think positive and it will come and go before you can think about it.





Darcy03231 said:


> We're in full prom swing here.  DD#2 is going to both the junior and senior proms so you know what that means don't you?   Two Prom Dresses   I thought having to get one was going to be bad enough!
> 
> Oh well, we'll hit the mall on Saturday and see what we can find.   I just wish she and DD#1 were the same size as I still have both of her prom gowns.



Dear God,

Thank you again for letting me have sons.

Amen


and, while i am at it, forget what i said about my boys bringing out my evil side.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> i had to read this twice, lol; u win the goofy kid antic award for the week!
> 
> since the mr is on 12-14 hr midnights, the electric snake is on schedule for weekend...im not about to try & tackle that on my own.  f*igure laundry will be piled up to the ceiling by the time it's fixed*




you amaze me !

the lengths you go to in order to avoid laundry day.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> i had to read this twice, lol; u win the goofy kid antic award for the week!
> 
> since the mr is on 12-14 hr midnights, the electric snake is on schedule for weekend...im not about to try & tackle that on my own.  figure laundry will be piled up to the ceiling by the time it's fixed
> 
> *st l, good luck re the toothies, don't beat urself up; i do the yearly appts, etc. & still have a mouth full of fillings, crowns, rootcanals...sometimes it's just heredity...blame it on your parents.  Im off for day 2 of root canal myself, bleech*
> 
> bonny- it was between a mazda, near-mint monte carlo & charger.  Mazda just too small after being used to a big 8 cyl engine, reminded me of riding a motorcycle...all those safety curtains still seen so small.  My common sense made a rare appearance & i called insurance agent asking what the rate increase would be for each, and then again when near 16 y.o. DS gets his license...the gales of laughter when i mentioned a charger were disturbingno better for the challenger or mazda, settled upon the avenger...as sporty as we can muster with a jr driver im afraid
> 
> i went to a bunch of proms, had a great time w/my buds; guess it's all what ur into.
> 
> Xfiles (other than the recent flick) rock, especially when they started adding a goofy tale every season...andy look for #2X20  carnies galore (read it was filmed in area outside of tampa? where large community of freaks/carnies resided over the winter in the 60's..maybe somebody here knows name & if still in existence?).  Another excellent one is #6X06 How the Ghosts Stole Xmas w/ed asner & lily tomlin


*I try not too but it gets a little agravating when the receptionist keeps reminding me that I am way too young to have all them pulled but the way I see it is no more pain and no more worrying if one breaks and I swallow it *


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> sorry, but you lost me on that request......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will be surprised on how quickly you heal especially for the top teeth if you have those done.
> 
> those heal a lot faster.
> 
> *i know it will be painful for you St Lawrence but just think of how much better you will feel once it is done.
> you won't be having anymore pain or infections then*.
> 
> think positive and it will come and go before you can think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear God,
> 
> Thank you again for letting me have sons.
> 
> Amen
> 
> 
> and, while i am at it, forget what i said about my boys bringing out my evil side.


*Thats what Dw tells me and then I make her laugh when I tell her I just hope when I get the falsies they won't fall out when I give her a kiss *


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> you amaze me !
> 
> the lengths you go to in order to avoid laundry day.


 
busted!


ky07 said:


> *I try not too but it gets a little agravating when the receptionist keeps reminding me that I am way too young to have all them pulled but the way I see it is no more pain and no more worrying if one breaks and I swallow it *


 
larry do whatever u think u need to do, restorative dental work is so expensive. btw, im the only one among my siblings with my own teeth (i even have a couple gold ones...homie in the hood-i had a grill before it was cool lol) & my parents have had them for as long as i can remember.

it's no fun to be in pain or have to be self conscious, do what u think is best...and consider the receptionist to be a busy body trying to churn up some pricey work. Check into it, know my family was always given temporaries immediately (which my mother has been wearing for almost 60 years...says they're comfy & she doesn't want permanent ones); then you're supposed to get the permanent ones once the swelling goes down.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> busted!
> 
> 
> larry do whatever u think u need to do, restorative dental work is so expensive. btw, im the only one among my siblings with my own teeth (i even have a couple gold ones...homie in the hood-i had a grill before it was cool lol) & my parents have had them for as long as i can remember.
> 
> it's no fun to be in pain or have to be self conscious, do what u think is best...and consider the receptionist to be a busy body trying to churn up some pricey work. Check into it, know my family was always given temporaries immediately (which my mother has been wearing for almost 60 years...says they're comfy & she doesn't want permanent ones); then you're supposed to get the permanent ones once the swelling goes down.


*Thats what I think she was trying to do too but the dentist told me that they couldn't be saved and that once the last ones where finished healing that the false ones would be done and in his words I could pop them in *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Everyone say a little prayer for me -- I'm taking ds to see the Hannah Montana movie today. I'm afraid, I'm very afraid...

It's his April vacation week, so every day I have to come up with something to do. Apparently he doesn't find napping as appealing as I do. Hey, I'm not at work, it seems like a good use of my time!

Maria


----------



## Darcy03231

Worfiedoodles said:


> Everyone say a little prayer for me -- I'm taking ds to see the Hannah Montana movie today. I'm afraid, I'm very afraid...
> 
> It's his April vacation week, so every day I have to come up with something to do. Apparently he doesn't find napping as appealing as I do. Hey, I'm not at work, it seems like a good use of my time!
> 
> Maria



It can't be as bad as when I had to take DS to see Inspector Gadget or George of the Jungle (although Brendan Fraiser in a loin cloth wasn't bad to look at).


----------



## Metro West

minniejack said:


> DS13 took the sweeper and was sucking his face with it.  WOW. DUH.
> Now he has this big sucker bite looking thing on his face.


 So...your son has a Hoover Hickey?


----------



## tlinus

Metro West said:


> So...your son has a Hoover Hickey?


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> So...your son has a Hoover Hickey?


 \


Darcy03231 said:


> It can't be as bad as when I had to take DS to see Inspector Gadget or George of the Jungle (although Brendan Fraiser in a loin cloth wasn't bad to look at).


 
i agree with both statements

still have the kiddos inspector Gadget mickyD doll u had to get in pieces every week, see it every now & again on eBay...my retirement fund - not


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> So...your son has a Hoover Hickey?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Did I mention he already has the soundtrack? It's not the best of both worlds, trust me. Still I think Inspector Gadget is worse...George of the Jungle sounds bearable. Brendan Frasier was yummy...


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> So...your son has a Hoover Hickey?


----------



## RVGal

Darcy03231 said:


> It can't be as bad as when I had to take DS to see Inspector Gadget or George of the Jungle (although Brendan Fraiser in a loin cloth wasn't bad to look at).





Worfiedoodles said:


> Did I mention he already has the soundtrack? It's not the best of both worlds, trust me. Still I think Inspector Gadget is worse...George of the Jungle sounds bearable. Brendan Frasier was yummy...



George of the Jungle is one of those movies that I will gladly watch with the boys.  Brendan Frasier ripped and mostly naked?  Oh, yeah.  We can watch that one.  Over and over and over...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... *



RVGal said:


> I took a poll once among my friends when we were all in our mid 30s.  Everyone I knew either skipped their Prom, or went and hated it.  I decided that the whole concept of Prom is wasted on the teens, so I threw a grown up Prom.  We rented a ballroom at a hotel, where we all got a room for the night.  No awkward questions about who your date was going to be.  No worrying about spiking the punch, as we had a cash bar.  I had a DJ playing a good mix of (mostly 80s) dance music.  I even hired a photographer to take pictures as the couples arrived, and had decorations I ordered from Stumps (one of the biggest Prom decor suppliers anywhere).  We had a BLAST.  Once I split up the cost, it was only about $30 per person.  I've already got requests to do it again.  I'm telling you, being able to dress up, dance, drink, stumble to the elevator and crash in your own room... without worrying about all the teen crap... Priceless.


*Now that's an absolutely brilliant idea!!!! ... I usually end up being the designated driver when hubby and I go out anywhere, so when we went to the convention in Indy at the end of March, it was nice to have a few drinks knowing I only had to stumble to the elevator and go up a few floors to get to our room!!*



KStarfish82 said:


> Back from FL and not happy about it!
> 
> Only 2 months until the big day!


*Not happy about being back from Florida or not happy about the big day???  
*



keishashadow said:


> bonny- it was between a mazda, near-mint monte carlo & charger.  Mazda just too small after being used to a big 8 cyl engine, reminded me of riding a motorcycle...all those safety curtains still seen so small.  My common sense made a rare appearance & i called insurance agent asking what the rate increase would be for each, and then again when near 16 y.o. DS gets his license...the gales of laughter when i mentioned a charger were disturbingno better for the challenger or mazda, settled upon the avenger...as sporty as we can muster with a jr driver im afraid






Worfiedoodles said:


> Everyone say a little prayer for me -- I'm taking ds to see the Hannah Montana movie today. I'm afraid, I'm very afraid...


 *... maybe it'll be better if you wear 3D glasses???   ... and don't forget the popcorn!!! *



Metro West said:


> So...your son has a Hoover Hickey?


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Just found this on youtube...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o

This guy is nuts but very coooool !!

filmed in and around Edinburgh.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all..

Cant wate till Friday.It will be wifeys B-Day(well Monday).That means 2 days at RPR...AND NO KIDS>>BONUS*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Back again.SW and BG auction has some kool things up for bid..*

http://www.auctionwire.com/savewildlife


----------



## minniejack

ky07 said:


> *I try not too but it gets a little agravating when the receptionist keeps reminding me that I am way too young to have all them pulled but the way I see it is no more pain and no more worrying if one breaks and I swallow it *



My mom was in her early 40's when she decided to do the same thing.  

It truly was funny watching her relearn to talk--especially the S's.

"Sally Sat by the Seashore Selling Sweet Sh**" is what she ended up repeating all day.

Yupp Hoover Hickey--2 great minds think alike--that's what I told him it looked like.

Me and DD went to Hannah Montana on opening day with all of the little girls going wild--I think she was the oldest "girl" there.  I actually teared up during the movie--it was sad.  We both loved when her love interest took off his shirt--best part of the movie.  Very nice for a teenager.


----------



## avic77

RVGal said:


> I took a poll once among my friends when we were all in our mid 30s.  Everyone I knew either skipped their Prom, or went and hated it.  I decided that the whole concept of Prom is wasted on the teens, so I threw a grown up Prom.  We rented a ballroom at a hotel, where we all got a room for the night.  No awkward questions about who your date was going to be.  No worrying about spiking the punch, as we had a cash bar.  I had a DJ playing a good mix of (mostly 80s) dance music.  I even hired a photographer to take pictures as the couples arrived, and had decorations I ordered from Stumps (one of the biggest Prom decor suppliers anywhere).  We had a BLAST.  Once I split up the cost, it was only about $30 per person.  I've already got requests to do it again.  I'm telling you, being able to dress up, dance, drink, stumble to the elevator and crash in your own room... without worrying about all the teen crap... Priceless.



I do this every year ...it's called Mardi Gras!  Dh says it's my Prom I never had as a teen and now get to do every year...maybe one year I'll be Queen


----------



## Metro West

Have a good evening all!


----------



## tlinus

this is funny...typing and checking in from the wii


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> this is funny...typing and checking in from the wii



you are so multi talented!!



i would have been here sooner but i had to watch american idol.


then my computer started acting up.


i is here now...........

going to ketchup on some threads i have missed this week.


bbl


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Sloooooow day at work again. Been watching X-Files all night. Almost done with season 1. Then I have Doubt, disc one of season one of the Danish version of The Kingdom (adapted to an American show by Stephen King), and then the Nightmare of Elm Street series. BTW, is it just me or is Agent Scully kinda hot? Well, frankly, both Mulder and Scully are pretty foxy. lol


----------



## macraven

yea i'm told scully is hot...




i'm getting off now.
catch youse all later....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> yea i'm told scully is hot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting off now.
> catch youse all later....



Night, mac!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all..Time for me to go to work..
Have a great day!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

morning has broken...

i didn't do it

long week already, freakish spring weather...rainbows last night, snowflurries this am & supposed to have our 1st 80 degree day on Saturday


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, we're in the same cyclical weather pattern.  74 Saturday, yesterday and Mon highs in the 30's with steady rain and snow, supposed to be 81 on Friday and back in the 40's and rain for Sunday!  

I'm the only one at work not off for the rest of the week .  On the bad side, this means I have to work a full day every day insteat of my part time.    On the good side, I still don't have any more work to do (other than phone calls), so I hope to get a new Disney countdown calendar done, catch up on emails, and do some trip planning! 

Oh, and for those of you that this means anything to, Matt got his newest ACT scores back and got a composite of 35!!!  

Got 36 Math, 36 Science, 35 English!!! (up from a 27 on his first attempt), and 33 Reading.  So he's done!  Not quite sure how he pulled the English out, but he's certainly not taking it again!  Now to start focusing on the other parts of getting into an academy - more physical training, practicing interviews, essays.  Oh, and he has AP exams coming up too, so that should keep him busy!


----------



## Darcy03231

Good morning everyone!   4 days and counting - we'll be checking into the HRH on Sunday     I just checked and its looks like it will be sunny and warm all next week.   I can't wait!   I'm sick of the weather in NE.   It just seems like its going to warm up and then we're back in the 40's again.   

Now I just have to do laundry, get everyone packed, get the last minute stuff, and try to fit in buying 2 prom gowns before we leave.   We're going to go out tonight and see what's out there.   Wish me luck!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## geffric

marciemi said:


> Oh, and for those of you that this means anything to, Matt got his newest ACT scores back and got a composite of 35!!!
> 
> Got 36 Math, 36 Science, 35 English!!! (up from a 27 on his first attempt), and 33 Reading. So he's done! Not quite sure how he pulled the English out, but he's certainly not taking it again! Now to start focusing on the other parts of getting into an academy - more physical training, practicing interviews, essays. Oh, and he has AP exams coming up too, so that should keep him busy!


 
congrats.. that are GREAT scores!!! hope he gets want he wants..


----------



## ky07

*Awfully quiet on this hump day 
Just sitting and waiting on oldest DS to get out of surgery he is having done on his ear  *


----------



## Laurabearz

I am doing boring dumb stupid lame laundry like always, thinking about what I am going to get my kids for their birthdays next week, and what small trinket I can get the middle child who is suffering from "it's everyone's birthday but me" syndrome (oldest is May 3rd, youngest is May 2nd)

So I think when this next load is done I will head over to target and poke around for gifts and trinkets.


Maybe they have some stale peeps left....


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *We are so looking forward to our trip in a few weeks *


Bonny
  When are you and Lee going again?? I think we are going to just miss each other, again!  We will be in Orlando from Saturday the 23rd to Sunday the 31st.


----------



## Akdar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Another X-File lover here also>>*


I watched it from the first episode, through to the end.  The first movie was OK, never saw the second.  I'm all about Sci-Fi stuff.


----------



## Akdar

donaldduck352 said:


> *I wish I have done this.I did 3proms and each time with the same girlfriend(I married her also).I would go rent a tux and buy the flowers for picture purposes and leave within the hour!!
> I like yours better!!!!*



My Prom was OK.  I went to a Catholic HS, so it was pretty tame.  But afterwords, we had a party at a furniture store!!!  It was a kind of upscale place that a good friend's dad owned.  That was a good time.  There were about 5 couples, and we had a blast, much more so than at the prom itself.  I don't think her parents found out, we cleaned up pretty well!  
As a matter of fact is wasn't far from where Bubba's Mom lives now!!!  I'm not sure if it's still there, that was a long time ago.


----------



## avic77

YAAAAAAAAAAAAA
it's only 4 more days till our trip to Universal! 

Im doing laundry too 
Picked out all the quarters and super shiny pennies for the penny smashing machines for the kids  They love those things. Then I picked out$5 in nickles and dimes for the stupid tolls along the way 

I got everyone packed now I need to clean the house  I also got the first aid kit together since someones bound to need it.


Ok im out gonna go finish cleaning


----------



## Darcy03231

avic77 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> it's only 4 more days till our trip to Universal!
> 
> Im doing laundry too
> Picked out all the quarters and super shiny pennies for the penny smashing machines for the kids  They love those things. Then I picked out$5 in nickles and dimes for the stupid tolls along the way
> 
> I got everyone packed now I need to clean the house  *I also got the first aid kit together since someones bound to need it*.
> 
> 
> Ok im out gonna go finish cleaning



That's the first thing to go into the suitcase!   I have one that's accident prone and we always need band-aids.

We're at the 4 day count down too!    We fly out of Boston on Sunday morning at 5 am    I booked that flight because it was cheap and US Air always messes around with my flights so I figured we could change it to something better when they did.   Well jokes on me - they left it alone this time   Oh well, at least we'll be in Orlando by 9:15 am.


----------



## patster734

Akdar said:


> I watched it from the first episode, through to the end.  The first movie was OK, never saw the second.  I'm all about Sci-Fi stuff.



Have you seen the new series _Fringe_?  It's X-Files-ish!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Wednesday all ...*



Akdar said:


> Bonny
> When are you and Lee going again?? I think we are going to just miss each other, again!  We will be in Orlando from Saturday the 23rd to Sunday the 31st.


*
We're heading down on the 13th and coming home on the 22nd ... so yep, we'll just miss each other ... again!!  We can hope for October!*


----------



## RVGal

Laurabearz said:


> Maybe they have some stale peeps left....




Mmmmm... stale peeps...


----------



## Darcy03231

RVGal said:


> Mmmmm... stale peeps...



We were at my brothers one day last summer for a cook out and decided to make smores.   Well we ran out of marshmellows so we couldn't do anymore.   My mom, who lives next door to my brother thought she had some and ran home.  She comes back with Peeps left over from Easter!!!   She toasted one and made smore out of it.   When my brother asked what it tasted like DS piped up and said CHICKEN!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

patster734 said:


> Have you seen the new series _Fringe_?  It's X-Files-ish!



*I never seen Fringe.What channel and time is it?
Monday's I;ve been watching Reaper.Kinda silly but good storyline sometimes..*


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Awfully quiet on this hump day
> Just sitting and waiting on oldest DS to get out of surgery he is having done on his ear  *



*How did the surgery go?*


----------



## donaldduck352

avic77 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> it's only 4 more days till our trip to Universal!
> 
> Im doing laundry too
> Picked out all the quarters and super shiny pennies for the penny smashing machines for the kids  They love those things. Then I picked out$5 in nickles and dimes for the stupid tolls along the way
> 
> I got everyone packed now I need to clean the house  I also got the first aid kit together since someones bound to need it.
> 
> 
> Ok im out gonna go finish cleaning




*DW and I will be there this weekend,maybe will bump into each other!!*


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> *I never seen Fringe.What channel and time is it?
> Monday's I;ve been watching Reaper.Kinda silly but good storyline sometimes..*



Tuesday night at 9PM Eastern/8PM Central on Fox.

On a slightly related topic, I find it interesting that the word 'Dynamics' is being incorporated into in some of these shows, as part of a research facility's name:
Fringe - Massive Dynamics
Better of Ted - Veridian Dynamics
Eureka - Global Dynamics


----------



## donaldduck352

patster734 said:


> Tuesday night at 9PM Eastern/8PM Central on Fox.
> 
> On a slightly related topic, I find it interesting that the word 'Dynamics' is being incorporated into in some of these shows, as part of a research facility's name:
> Fringe - Massive Dynamics
> Better of Ted - Veridian Dynamics
> Eureka - Global Dynamics



*Goes to show how much I watch TV,I need to watch more TV after 8PM.
Sounds like some good shows I'm missing!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*BTW - did youse guys/gals know that Leonard Nimoy is joining the cast of Fringe???   

On another note - came across this and immediately thought of Andy/Rob ... http://music.todaysbigthing.com/2009/04/08 *


----------



## RVGal

Darcy03231 said:


> We were at my brothers one day last summer for a cook out and decided to make smores.   Well we ran out of marshmellows so we couldn't do anymore.   My mom, who lives next door to my brother thought she had some and ran home.  She comes back with Peeps left over from Easter!!!   She toasted one and made smore out of it.   When my brother asked what it tasted like DS piped up and said CHICKEN!!!



My 7 year old decided to get creative one afternoon with smores.  We didn't have any marshmallows either and since it wasn't anywhere near Easter, his solution was to fish out the hard marshmallow-ish things from a box of Lucky Charms.

Did you know that Lucky Charms explode in the microwave?


----------



## minniejack

I was in Ohio Amish country one day and they were selling by the bag those cereal marshmallow thingys.

They were simply yummy.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *BTW - did youse guys/gals know that Leonard Nimoy is joining the cast of Fringe???
> 
> On another note - came across this and immediately thought of Andy/Rob ... http://music.todaysbigthing.com/2009/04/08 *



ZOMG, that is amazerful!!!! We should so do something like that at CityWalk in October!!!!!


----------



## avic77

donaldduck352 said:


> *DW and I will be there this weekend,maybe will bump into each other!!*


We just wont KNOW we bumped into each other LOL


----------



## patster734

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *BTW - did youse guys/gals know that Leonard Nimoy is joining the cast of Fringe???
> 
> On another note - came across this and immediately thought of Andy/Rob ... http://music.todaysbigthing.com/2009/04/08 *



Yea, I can't stay away from spoilers.  His voice was on yesterday's episode.

As for your link, that reminds me of the people stading still at Grand Central Station:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwMj3PJDxuo


----------



## donaldduck352

*Morninig all..*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *How did the surgery go?*


*It went pretty good concidering that they planned not having to cut him open but he had a bad ear infection so they wound up cutting him open behind his ear and that took over three hours.
Now he is wearing a protector over his ear that looks like the head gear that wrestlers wear and they told him he could not remove it for three days.
But anywho Good morning homies. *


----------



## minniejack

ky07 said:


> *It went pretty good concidering that they planned not having to cut him open but he had a bad ear infection so they wound up cutting him open behind his ear and that took over three hours.
> Now he is wearing a protector over his ear that looks like the head gear that wrestlers wear and they told him he could not remove it for three days.
> But anywho Good morning homies. *



OUCH.

  Hope he feels better quickly--ear pains are atrocious.


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *It went pretty good concidering that they planned not having to cut him open but he had a bad ear infection so they wound up cutting him open behind his ear and that took over three hours.
> Now he is wearing a protector over his ear that looks like the head gear that wrestlers wear and they told him he could not remove it for three days.
> But anywho Good morning homies. *



OUCH is right!!! Hope he is feeling better really soon


----------



## tlinus

14 years ago today I was holding my very first child in my arms 

Happy 14th Birthday, Kait!!!






(Gotta go change my signature )


----------



## minniejack

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## avic77

tlinus said:


> 14 years ago today I was holding my very first child in my arms
> 
> Happy 14th Birthday, Kait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Gotta go change my signature )



Mine is 15 yrs old today 
Happy Birthday Kait and Emily (mine) 
Actually we have alot in common on the kids. My oldest and your oldest are 1 yr part I have a 9yr old girl and a 6 (almost7) yr old boy!


----------



## tlinus

avic77 said:


> Mine is 15 yrs old today
> Happy Birthday Kait and Emily (mine)
> Actually we have alot in common on the kids. My oldest and your oldest are 1 yr part I have a 9yr old girl and a 6 (almost7) yr old boy!




kindred spirits?????  

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EMILY!!!!  *

my 9yo will be 10 on June 29th 
ds is 7 and will be 8 in october!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*OK ... who turned off the heat???   A few days ago it was 19C (66F) and today it's -1 (30F) ... Welcome to Spring in N. Alberta ... *


----------



## avic77

tlinus said:


> kindred spirits?????
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EMILY!!!!  *
> 
> my 9yo will be 10 on June 29th
> ds is 7 and will be 8 in october!!



9yo will be 10 in Oct and 6 yr old will 7 yo in June.


----------



## Darcy03231

Victoria:

Are you all packed and ready to go?   I think I'm all set.   I just have the last minute things to put in the checked luggage.    I really wish we were close enough to drive so we could take whatever we wanted, but 26 hours is just way to far.

Darcy


----------



## avic77

Darcy03231 said:


> Victoria:
> 
> Are you all packed and ready to go?   I think I'm all set.   I just have the last minute things to put in the checked luggage.    I really wish we were close enough to drive so we could take whatever we wanted, but 26 hours is just way to far.
> 
> Darcy



I have all the clothing packed. Now it's just the "other" stuff, toothbrushes hair brushes ect.
DH has to get the Hitch Haul onto the van. 
I was going to pick up snacks here before we left but decided to just wait and go to a grocery store in Orlando once we get there. I got sodas and water for the trip though. 
Im not all crazy and stressed out about this vacation like i was about Disney last year. 
Basically Im just going with the flow. 
Tomorrow I will recheck all the packed stuff just to be sure and move them into the living room. 

Im just ready to


----------



## donaldduck352

avic77 said:


> I have all the clothing packed. Now it's just the "other" stuff, toothbrushes hair brushes ect.
> DH has to get the Hitch Haul onto the van.
> I was going to pick up snacks here before we left but decided to just wait and go to a grocery store in Orlando once we get there. I got sodas and water for the trip though.
> Im not all crazy and stressed out about this vacation like i was about Disney last year.
> Basically Im just going with the flow.
> Tomorrow I will recheck all the packed stuff just to be sure and move them into the living room.
> 
> Im just ready to




*Hey while your there checkout the resorts ..HR-RPR-PBH..They are pretty kool.Plus they got shops to look at and restruants and ice cream parlors.You can spend a good part of 1day just doing this...

*


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *It went pretty good concidering that they planned not having to cut him open but he had a bad ear infection so they wound up cutting him open behind his ear and that took over three hours.
> Now he is wearing a protector over his ear that looks like the head gear that wrestlers wear and they told him he could not remove it for three days.
> But anywho Good morning homies. *



*I hope he has a speedy recovery.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Looking at this thread,our mac has not posted since Tuesday page 17!!
I hope she is OK.If you are mac please check in!!!!!*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

for all the Birthday kiddies out there.

Mac, where are ya.  I wish we could just hire a "dance instructor" like they do in the Philippines.  When ladies want to go dancing they just hire a cute guy that knows how to ballroom/latin dance and take him with for the evening.  That way, our DH doesn't have to dance, and we get to dance the night away with someone that really knows their stuff.  

I heard Fringe is on the bubble for next season.  I don't understand this.  Almost everyone I know watches the show.  Seems like alot of us Universal fans do as well.  I hope it isn't cancelled.  Hopefully Nemoy can give it a boost.

As far as Scully and Mulder, I don't think either are hot.  Sorry.  Loved the show, but don't think either are that cute.  The russian guy from X-files, can't remember his name, he was kinda hot.  

No one compares to Dean Winchester from Supernatural, though.  That is a real hottie.

Weather is better here.  Hoping for some good golf this weekend.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all.Its Friday!!!*


----------



## Darcy03231

Good morning everyone!   Last day of work before VACATION!!!


----------



## Metro West

Another weekend is almost upon us...high tempurature today: 90! 

I don't know which day to go to Disney...tomorrow or Sunday...Hmmm...decisions, decisions.


----------



## Laurabearz

It might hit 80 here today (away from the lake that is...) Kids are going to take their bikes to school


----------



## Darcy03231

Metro West said:


> Another weekend is almost upon us...high tempurature today: 90!
> 
> I don't know which day to go to Disney...tomorrow or Sunday...Hmmm...decisions, decisions.



I'd go on Sunday.   You're still at the tail end of school vacations (3rd week of April is a big week in NE).   By Sunday they should all be gone (although the ones from NH will be arriving - but we're not a big state).


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Another weekend is almost upon us...high tempurature today: 90!
> 
> I don't know which day to go to Disney...tomorrow or Sunday...Hmmm...decisions, decisions.



 Sooooooooooo jealous of your dilemma Todd!!!! My biggest decision this weekend is whether to cut the grass and tidy the garden before it rains next week, or spring clean the house!

 Hope you enjoy it wherever you go 

Any word on mac? Haven`t seen any post last few pages.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Todd - I'd say go Sunday as well ... can't wait to get to the warm temps - it's only 30F here today.  3 hours south of us they had a nice little Spring snow storm yesterday ... better them than us *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

schumigirl said:


> Any word on mac? Haven`t seen any post last few pages.



*... hope everything is OK ... *


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## circelli

Hi there Homies 

Where are you Mac.....
Hope you are doing okay


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!


----------



## avic77

Hi Homies! I have been running around getting the last minute things dealt with. My MIL called at 2 and asked if I could take her to the doctor. She fell in the airport in Miami on her way home from her Chili Missions trip. She hurt her shoulder pretty bad  She got home last night and went to her doctor this morning who sent her to the orthopedic (which is were I took her).  They want her to have an MRI as son as we get back from Universal and she can't go on any roller coasters  . At least she will be with us and we will be able to make sure she doesnt do anything to further hurt herself. She was really looking forward to going with us and she is upset that she will be limited in what she can do .

I know we will still have a great time. Just keep my DMIL in ya'lls thoughts.


----------



## Darcy03231

avic77 said:


> Hi Homies! I have been running around getting the last minute things dealt with. My MIL called at 2 and asked if I could take her to the doctor. She fell in the airport in Miami on her way home from her Chili Missions trip. She hurt her shoulder pretty bad  She got home last night and went to her doctor this morning who sent her to the orthopedic (which is were I took her).  They want her to have an MRI as son as we get back from Universal and she can't go on any roller coasters  . At least she will be with us and we will be able to make sure she doesnt do anything to further hurt herself. She was really looking forward to going with us and she is upset that she will be limited in what she can do .
> 
> I know we will still have a great time. Just keep my DMIL in ya'lls thoughts.



I hope she's ok.   What an awful thing to happen right before a vacation  I'll definitely keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## Darcy03231

Good morning everyone!    This time tomorrow we'll almost be at US/IOA  Plane lands at 9:15 am.

Has anyone heard from Mac?


----------



## RVGal

I heard from Mac a few days ago.  At that time she was planning on a little R & R with her hubby through the weekend, so I'm guessing that they took off for a few days.

Those of you that are heading off on your trips, have a FABULOUS time and let us know when you start posting trip reports!


----------



## circelli

Thanks Tricia!!!

We are having beautiful weather here!!!

Outside having fun!!

Take care everyone


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

I ve had a crappy few days.

I ended up back in hospital thursday,flashin blue lights and everything !!

My poor DIL found me but the lad coped like a super hero.

Very dramatic...if Scotlass is gonnae do it she does it right.

I got home today, and the good news is this latest episode has brought my surgery date forward to 3/4 weeks from 12/16 weeks...every cloud and all that !

Hope youse are all well.


----------



## Darcy03231

Bye everyone!   We're off to US/IOA   I'll check back in when we get home on Friday.


----------



## Laurabearz

Darcy03231 said:


> Bye everyone!   We're off to US/IOA   I'll check back in when we get home on Friday.



Have a blast!

I texted Mac yesterday and this morning got a very short reply saying she was sick again. I texted back asking her if it was ok to call, but no reply yet. I dont want to bother her since she is feeling so yucky. So we all need to send mummy dust her way.


----------



## Metro West

Darcy03231 said:


> Bye everyone!   We're off to US/IOA   I'll check back in when we get home on Friday.


 Have a great trip! I've set up the weather to be very nice for you this week. No thanks are necessary.


----------



## ky07

*Quick drive by to say good evening homies*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Get well soon, Mac & Scotlass.

Pretty slow Saturday.  Everyone was probably as busy as I was.  I golfed this morning and got rained on and walked back to the clubhouse to hail.  After drying off I finally finished the trim to my wood floor, did  and cleaned, I mean really cleaned, my living room.  I now know my doberman Strider hides his toys under my love seat.  Problem is, he can't always get them out.  I'm gonna have to move that thing alot more often.

I am tired.  Might have a glass of Malbec and chill.

Nite homies.


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by to say hi...I went to Pollo Tropical tonight for dinner...it was excellent as always!  

Have a good evening.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Just popping in to say hello to the Homies.  
Mac and Scotlass, I hope you're feeling well again soon. 

Too busy lately and too tired to function.  Maybe it's the 90 degree weather here.

Later.

Taminator


----------



## tlinus

Get Well wishes for Mac and Scotlass!

Floridian like weather here yesterday and today. Already 79 degrees. Baseball and softball games yesterday - I am crispy - that is ok, laid down the base tan now....including my flip flop marks. have to hit the laundry and cleaning, another baseball game today at 4PM, me thinks the little ones are gonna melt 

Have a great sunday and have a great trip to the homies who left - looking forward to pictures and a report


----------



## RVGal

Well, now, Scotlass... you don't have to go for a ride in an ambulance to get our attention!  Wow.  That must have been scary for you and everyone around you.  I'm glad they've moved up your surgery.  Now you'll have more time to recover befor your trip.

Mac?!?!  You out there?!?!  Check in with somebody!!!


----------



## roseprincess

HI homies-

Scotlass- hope you are doing better 
Prayers and good thoughts for you.

Prayers and good thoughts for Mac  
Hoping she gets better soon!

Laurabearz- thanks for checking up on Mac. I was thinking of calling her home #, but when Trisha(RVGal) said Mac was away on a minitrip, I just thought, ok, everything is going well.
How are you doing, Laurabearz?


K-Fish- about 2 months til your wedding 
How are your wedding plans going? 

Hi to all 


Just busy lately with helping my kids with their school research projects.
Going to the library, looking up stuff on internet, etc.
Busy with boy scout stuff with Matthew. He's doing site sales lately for selling chocolate bars. Went to an Eagle court of honor ceremony last Sunday.
Oh, mommy brag time! Matthew won a grant scholarship from our township/school district, to go towards boy scout camp this summer!!
The township/district awards a few children every yr, so Matthew is one of the recipients of the scholarship. 


Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Happy Wednesday all ...*
> 
> *
> We're heading down on the 13th and coming home on the 22nd ... so yep, we'll just miss each other ... again!!  We can hope for October!*



Our plans for October are for the 17th, all the way through to the 1st of November.  As long as we can still swing the $$$ come October. It will be at least a week, hoping for the 2.  I already have the flights for the 17th booked, and the timeshare reserved for the 17th to the 24th, so that's a definite.  I have the remainder of the stay reserved at the HRH, so as long as things stay the way they are, we should be able to swing the 2 weeks.  Hopefully those HRH rates drop like they did last year!


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Okay, just a few prom pics.  First, Matt and his GF.  It was almost nice out for their pictures.  After it getting up to 74 in the afternoon, when we left for pics, it was 71 outside.  45 minutes later when I drove home it was 57!  The poor girls were all freezing out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, their whole group!  Don't they look like Disney princesses with all the pretty, colorful dresses?


Enjoyed the prom pics, Marcie! 
The girls are in rainbow colors


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Rose!  I printed those and a few others out for my mom and dad and mailed them and apparently they arrived shredded, in a separate envelope from the post office.     Mom says she tried to put them together to look at the pics.  Guess I'll be printing out a few more.

On that note, dad finally had his major back surgery last Wednesday.  He's had a lot of trouble with bleeding, and the surgery in general.  Had to leave the hospital yesterday (thanks insurance!  ), but in no way is he ready to come home yet.  He can't get up on his own at all so they had to transfer him to a nursing home.  Mom is in no way capable of doing the care.  She's been there as much as they allow her, but apparently Dad is in very bad spirits (and in pain obviously) and spending most of the time yelling at her and the staff.  

I've talked to mom until about midnight each of the past few nights and she is dreading going back each day.  I can only imagine how much worse it's going to get when he has to come home at some point.    Keep them in your prayers as well if you can!  Thanks!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Laura - thanks for checking up on Mac!!

Scotlass - Holy Ambulance Batman!!!  Hope you're feeling somewhat better.

Mike - we "try" to schedule 2 weeks in October - although it all depends on Lee's schedule and my mom (who takes care of our 3 pooches while we're gone)*


----------



## minniejack

Scotlass hope everything is well for you.  

It's been 80+ these past few days--lots and lots of yard work done and still to do.

Busy week this week--DD's school symphony is leaving tomorrow for WV state capitol to play (pretty high honor for them)  She's staying over night, but I'm not chaperoning. 

DS has his big chorus concert/show this week.  They've been practicing every day but Saturdays for weeks.  DS ended up getting booted from his solo because he just can't dance.   Stuck him in the back row.  But at least you can't see the Hoover Hickey!

Gotta be back stage mom for part of that.


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping in after spending the morning at Epcot. I'm a little disappointed in the F & G Festival this year...not as many exhibits as in years past. Disney does a great job on the topiaries though...you have to give them that.


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm heading to bed now but since no one else is around tonight, I'll just say goodbye to the crickets.


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Another weekend of shows down. Only 2 more weekends left. Hope all is well here. Not much else going on here.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Just popping in to say Hi.  Bummer, too much rain to golf again today.  DH went out at 7:15 this morning, in 40 degree weather, only to get rained on and brought in after only 7 holes.  When will he learn?

The afternoon was better, though.  Hiked with the dog and a friend of mine, together with her three dogs.  Nice couple of hours.

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Looking at this thread,our mac has not posted since Tuesday page 17!!
> I hope she is OK.If you are mac please check in!!!!!*





Laurabearz said:


> Have a blast!
> 
> I texted Mac yesterday and this morning got a very short reply saying she was sick again. I texted back asking her if it was ok to call, but no reply yet. I dont want to bother her since she is feeling so yucky. So we all need to send mummy dust her way.




i've been laid up in bed again.
just now getting to the computer.

we were to do a few days of R&R to celebrate our anniversary but it started and i got sick again.

we went to lexington on wednesday.
thursday i was ill again.

laura, i was going to text you back when to call but didn't know when i would be awake.

i'll catch up on the thread later this week.

i did catch a glimpse of scotlass liking blue lights ........
holy cat batman........

we got to get the rest of that story...
scotlass, i hope you are feeling better at this point.

and i see we lost 2 homies to a trip to the darkside.
i'm sure they are having a lot of fun right now.


i'll be back later and ketchup up then.


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## Metro West

Welcome back Mac and good morning homies! 

Here's an interesting but short article in the Sentinal this morning about the possibility of Sea World and Universal merging. Now that would be interesting!

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-biztourism27042709apr27,0,6560597.story


----------



## tlinus

Metro West said:


> Welcome back Mac and good morning homies!
> 
> Here's an interesting but short article in the Sentinal this morning about the possibility of Sea World and Universal merging. Now that would be interesting!
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-biztourism27042709apr27,0,6560597.story



interesting 

Monday again all - time to get up and get this week over with......we are about to reach a heatwave in april!!


----------



## Laurabearz

Yay Mac is back (kinda sorta) Sorry about texting you, but we were all worried, and I didn't want to call incase you were not up to talking ((hugs))

Today my goals are....

4 loads of laundry

clean my desk



Wish me luck


----------



## tlinus

Laurabearz said:


> Yay Mac is back (kinda sorta) Sorry about texting you, but we were all worried, and I didn't want to call incase you were not up to talking ((hugs))
> 
> Today my goals are....
> 
> 4 loads of laundry
> 
> clean my desk
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck



Good Luck!?!?!


----------



## mslclark

Hi everyone! Just popping in to check on all the Universal geeks, errr... lovers!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Glad to hear you're feeling better Mac ... we missed you!!!*



Metro West said:


> Welcome back Mac and good morning homies!
> 
> Here's an interesting but short article in the Sentinal this morning about the possibility of Sea World and Universal merging. Now that would be interesting!
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-biztourism27042709apr27,0,6560597.story


*... very interesting .... *


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> Yay Mac is back (kinda sorta) Sorry about texting you, but we were all worried, and I didn't want to call incase you were not up to talking ((hugs))
> 
> Today my goals are....
> 
> 4 loads of laundry
> 
> clean my desk
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck





i was touched you were concerned about me Laura.
i appreciated it.

i haven't been talking to anyone around here.
even my cat.

i just rolled out of bed a short time ago.

i can see this week passing me by quickly...........





mslclark said:


> Hi everyone! Just popping in to check on all the Universal geeks, errr... lovers!




i was counting noses one day last week and missed yours.
glad you popped in to check on the homies.

we, we do love the darkside!

in case the current homies don't know, mslclark was one of the original homies on thread #1.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> Glad to hear you're feeling better Mac ... we missed you!!!*
> 
> 
> *... very interesting .... *




i missed all of you too!
bonny, any sightings of snow lately.............





Metro West said:


> Welcome back Mac and good morning homies!
> 
> Here's an interesting but short article in the Sentinal this morning about the possibility of Sea World and Universal merging. Now that would be interesting!
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-biztourism27042709apr27,0,6560597.story



thanks homie.

that is an interesting article...




ky07 said:


> * Good morning homies *



good afternoon Lawrence.

how is your son doing now?  is the infection clearing up?


----------



## Tinker-tude

WELCOME BACK, MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You were sorely missed and I'm still worried about your recovery.

Sorry you only got to do a day of tripping through KY.

Scotlass, any dates set for your surgery?  Hope it's a simple and uneventful thing....

Hi to all the peeps on trips.  I'm jealous.  We can't go until 10/2010.  Say hi to all the good stuff for me and take lots of pics!

Signing off for now.

Cheers!

Tam


----------



## macraven

penciling in a meet with the taminator for 2010......


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> penciling in a meet with the taminator for 2010......


 You know I'm always free. I don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i was touched you were concerned about me Laura.
> i appreciated it.
> 
> i haven't been talking to anyone around here.
> even my cat.
> 
> i just rolled out of bed a short time ago.
> 
> i can see this week passing me by quickly...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was counting noses one day last week and missed yours.
> glad you popped in to check on the homies.
> 
> we, we do love the darkside!
> 
> in case the current homies don't know, mslclark was one of the original homies on thread #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i missed all of you too!
> bonny, any sightings of snow lately.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie.
> 
> that is an interesting article...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good afternoon Lawrence.
> 
> how is your son doing now?  is the infection clearing up?


*Yeah its coming along and is still draining a little and he goes back to the doctor in 2 days*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey gang.Glad too see Ya posting mac,get better soon...
Very intresting article Todd about SW!!
Lawrence,sounds like he is healing good.Let us know in two days what happens..*


----------



## circelli

Hello My Homies!! 

Mac hugs to you and wishing you a speedy recovery!!!

Lawrence I hope that your son is healing well.

Well Monday is almost over so we will move on to Tuesday......almost the weekend....right?????


----------



## donaldduck352

*Here is a story of going to US during GradBash!!
Yes it was this past weekend and will be this weekend.
High school seniors running amok is all I got to say.The young ladies 18+or- barelly dressed and the males chasing them made for a very intresting weekend for my patience!!!!!
There is nothing wrong with kids having fun,but when no supervision is around its chaose!!!!!Lets put it this way,came back from CW and had to use the restroom very bad(we were staying at RPR)buy the pool and the toilets were full of all the paper towels and TP to the max!!I just walked in and straight out..What can you do!!
More to follow,stay tuned.*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey gang.Glad too see Ya posting mac,get better soon...
> Very intresting article Todd about SW!!
> Lawrence,sounds like he is healing good.Let us know in two days what happens..*





circelli said:


> Hello My Homies!!
> 
> Mac hugs to you and wishing you a speedy recovery!!!
> 
> Lawrence I hope that your son is healing well.
> 
> Well Monday is almost over so we will move on to Tuesday......almost the weekend....right?????


*Thank you he is healing well and I will keep everyone updated.
Also after he goes to the doctor the next day I have to go to the dentist and start having teeth pulled and hopefully healed by the time we go to universal in june *


----------



## donaldduck352

*In short I should of looked at the website to know this weekend was this,I know better..We walked around Saturday to find a rest to my DW birthday dinner.She liked nothing at RPR at all not even ThcoupThop.So I figured we go too CW and it was full of teenagers.So that was A NO!!
I told her I got a place she would enjoy(I was going out options)so we catchted a boat to HRH.The Kitchen it was.They had this dude walking around with a mohawk that stood 2' tall!!But we went with the flow and a good thing.The food here is perfect-sorry no pixs..But one of the best meals we had at US!! *_The music and the vibe was great as was the meal,more then we could finish..
The cost was only $45 and we gave a $20 tip..The service is that good..


Well Homies I'm done.Will See"Ya in the morning!!Goodnight all..._[/B]


----------



## minniejack

I hate to put a depressor on this thread, but if you could all send some mummy dust to my niece.  Her boyfriend was found dead this morning (possible drug overdose).  He was 22; she's really devastated--he's the one she gave up pharmacy school for.  Couldn't stand being apart.


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Watching A Nightmare on Elm Street tonight. My friend Hollie let me borrow the collection. I think I'll skip the second one and watch the 3rd next since its my second favorite of the bunch. If only I had 3-D glasses so I could watch the 3-D ending of Freddy's Dead, lol.


----------



## Laurabearz

Metro West said:


> You know I'm always free. I don't know if that's good or bad.



So your cheap but not easy? 


(as appose to easy but not cheap)


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Thank you he is healing well and I will keep everyone updated.
> Also after he goes to the doctor the next day I have to go to the dentist and start having teeth pulled and hopefully healed by the time we go to universal in june *



*Good luck man.The eye teeth is the one thats going to hurt and bruise you the most.DO NOT SMOKE CIGGERRETS OR DRINK THRU A STRAW afterwords.Dry sockets are very dangerous!!!
I'm doing the same thing in June.I will have my steak and potatoes in a blender and have to drink it thru a straw!!*


----------



## circelli

minniejack said:


> I hate to put a depressor on this thread, but if you could all send some mummy dust to my niece.  Her boyfriend was found dead this morning (possible drug overdose).  He was 22; she's really devastated--he's the one she gave up pharmacy school for.  Couldn't stand being apart.





Mommy Dust  & Hugs to your Niece & Families that are affected by this sudden loss.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

Minnie - so sorry to hear that!  How awful!

Mac - hope you are feeling better!

To everyone else....


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> I hate to put a depressor on this thread, but if you could all send some mummy dust to my niece.  Her boyfriend was found dead this morning (possible drug overdose).  He was 22; she's really devastated--he's the one she gave up pharmacy school for.  Couldn't stand being apart.



*WOW so sorry to hear this.All my thoughts and prayers are sent there way..22 is to young,has not seen life yet!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> You know I'm always free. I don't know if that's good or bad.





Laurabearz said:


> So your cheap but not easy?
> (as appose to easy but not cheap)





donaldduck352 said:


> *IThe Kitchen it was.They had this dude walking around with a mohawk that stood 2' tall!!But we went with the flow and a good thing.The food here is perfect-sorry no pixs..But one of the best meals we had at US!! *_The music and the vibe was great as was the meal,more then we could finish..
> The cost was only $45 and we gave a $20 tip..The service is that good..
> _[/B]


*Might just have to check that restie out *


minniejack said:


> I hate to put a depressor on this thread, but if you could all send some mummy dust to my niece.  Her boyfriend was found dead this morning (possible drug overdose).  He was 22; she's really devastated--he's the one she gave up pharmacy school for.  Couldn't stand being apart.


*... so sorry to hear that ... *


RAPstar said:


> Evening all. Watching A Nightmare on Elm Street tonight. My friend Hollie let me borrow the collection. I think I'll skip the second one and watch the 3rd next since its my second favorite of the bunch. If only I had 3-D glasses so I could watch the 3-D ending of Freddy's Dead, lol.


*Whoo hoo ... Freddy!!!*


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> You know I'm always free. I don't know if that's good or bad.



metro..........it's always fun with you.  




minniejack said:


> I hate to put a depressor on this thread, but if you could all send some mummy dust to my niece.  Her boyfriend was found dead this morning (possible drug overdose).  He was 22; she's really devastated--he's the one she gave up pharmacy school for.  Couldn't stand being apart.



mummy dust and prayers her way.



to those that are sending their warm wishes to me on getting well, i know i feel better tonight.
i ate a whopper a few minutes ago.

screw the diet


----------



## tlinus

good luck lawrence - like donald says - NO CIGS and NO STRAWS for a little bit after pulling teeth. Dry Sockets are the worst!! GLad to hear your son is doing well....thanks for keeping us updated!


minniejack - wow! such sad news. will keep the family in my thoughts and prayers.

mac!! great news about you feeling better  Eating a whopper that someone ELSE went out to get, right??!!??


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> good luck lawrence - like donald says - NO CIGS and NO STRAWS for a little bit after pulling teeth. Dry Sockets are the worst!! GLad to hear your son is doing well....thanks for keeping us updated!
> 
> 
> minniejack - wow! such sad news. will keep the family in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> mac!! great news about you feeling better  Eating a whopper that someone ELSE went out to get, right??!!??



*Straws not going to be a problem but cigs big problem 
Good morning Homies *


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and happy Tuesday!


----------



## circelli

Good Morning everyone!!

April rains bring May flowers.....right???

I had the Bridal Shower (for my future SIL) this past Sunday and it went GREAT!!  No more planning for me....ahhhh I think I will just enjoy the weather!!!   Oh ya I did say it was raining didn't I?!?!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Fellow Creatures of the Darkside!

Sending prayers and mummy dust to all who need it, wishing our vacationers a great time, our sickies a speedy recovery, and everyone a splendiferous day!

Maria


----------



## macraven

good morning homies....


it is tuesday....



that means you all know where my butt will be at 7 tonight.


----------



## Laurabearz

macraven said:


> good morning homies....
> 
> 
> it is tuesday....
> 
> 
> 
> that means you all know where my butt will be at 7 tonight.



That is one of the best smiley's ever!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Morning Homies.

Minniejack, what terrible news....  My heart is with you and your family.

Off to get Jared going on schoolwork.  Yeah for math!  Our favorite subject!

Then Jonathan's speech pathologist is coming over to review his test results with us.  He just plain doesn't want to communicate.  We may need to go to a specailist to find out if he's slightly autistic.  I think he's just good at getting what he needs/wants without talking about it.  We'll see.


----------



## macraven

sending jonathon mummy dust and homie dust........


----------



## schumigirl

Hey mac  Glad to see you back, hope you`re feeling better 

And definately loads of mummy dust to all who need it at the moment 

Weather is just awful here, doom and gloom everywhere, and all the news is full of is this swine flu!!!!

One of my neighbours was supposed to be flying to Cancun this morning, they got to the airport only to be told their flight had been cancelled

They are back home and are getting a full refund............... but they are so disappointed.

It`s nearly double digit days for us  counting the minutes now  Diet going well a 5lb loss this week  half a pound and I`ll have lost the first stone. Only another 56lbs to go 

Have a good evening


----------



## macraven

sending jonathon mummy dust and homie dust........


----------



## scotlass

minniejack said:


> I hate to put a depressor on this thread, but if you could all send some mummy dust to my niece.  Her boyfriend was found dead this morning (possible drug overdose).  He was 22; she's really devastated--he's the one she gave up pharmacy school for.  Couldn't stand being apart.


Sendin love ower the water .....



donaldduck352 said:


> Dry sockets are very dangerous!!!
> [/I][/B]



*Lawrence*

I had teeth out last year and ended up with a bad infection because of dry sockets.I know your dentist will tell youse this but gargle with salty warm water and DONT and I mean DONT apply heat !! 
I thought a hot pad against my cheek was helping but it was making it way worst.It was drawing the blood away from the socket.....hope it goes well.



Tinker-tude said:


> Yeah for math!  Our favorite subject!


MATHS your fav...seriously !!! 

for Jonathon.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> good morning homies....
> 
> 
> it is tuesday....
> 
> 
> 
> that means you all know where my butt will be at 7 tonight.



And you know where my butt will be at 9pm.  You're trying to guess, right?  Deadliest Catch!

Folks, it has been a crap-a-riffic day.  Our frigde quit sometime during the night.  Woke to liquified popcicles, warm milk, and a smell that you wouldn't want me to describe.

Now that we got all that sorted out, it is the school's "family fun night" at McDonalds, which I already promised the boys I would take them.  Crowds and crappy food.  I'm looking forward to it already.


----------



## donaldduck352

* everyone.*


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro..........it's always fun with you.


 Awww...thanks Mac!


----------



## Laurabearz

I tell you, just when I thought I couldn't learn anything new about Central Florida Housing, I turn up the Chinese drywall problems 

Oh and I am now on load three of the four loads I wanted to do the other day, but load one and two were the same, I left them in the dryer and everything was wrinkled, so I washed them again. That counts right?


----------



## donaldduck352

Laurabearz said:


> I tell you, just when I thought I couldn't learn anything new about Central Florida Housing, I turn up the Chinese drywall problems :scared



*There was 30,000 houses built with this in FLA alone.Good thing in my area not one.
Alot of big contractors went out of buisiness cause of this issue.That way they didnt have to pay to remove the sulpher laiden drywall.They took the money and ran.Now it falls into the insaurence company hands and this will jack up premiums!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well its 8o'clock,Reaper is on.At 9 Fringe comes on.I'm torn between Fringe and Deadliest Catch now.What to watch!!
Goodnight all.Its TV time.*


----------



## RAPstar

Yea, so bad day here. Well, unless you count getting free Olive Garden. Found out today that I'm being transferred to another store yet again. So all the overtime I get at my current store will be gone....and with the new car and insurance on it......I'm more likely than not gonna have to cancel my trip.  I'm not 100% sure yet, have to wait and see how much I get each paycheck first.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> sending jonathon mummy dust and homie dust........



Thanks, Mac. 

They can't diagnose whether or not he is autistic yet.  He has several things pointing to it, but he will need more screening to find out.  He has what they call scattered skills.  He is three years 4 months old right now.  His social and speech skills are only at 1-2 year old level.  But his math and reading skills are 5-7 (a few 8) year old skills.  Those things indicate a possibility of autism.  However, he makes good emotional connections and good eye contact.  If he is autistic, he's very highly functioning and I'm not worried about it.  If he's not, he'll improve greatly with games and activities that his teachers and speech pathologist are going to do with him, and that we will be doing with him here at home.  Either way, it'll just change our routine a little and give us new activities to do with him.  We still don't know if a few of his developmental delays are actually delays, or if he's just really set on controlling the world his own way.   Time will tell.





scotlass said:


> MATHS your fav...seriously !!!
> 
> for Jonathon.



Let me rephrase that.  Math is Jared's favorite subject, and I love to see him do it so well and so enthusiastically.  So it's his favorite subject to do, and my favorite subject to teach.  I was always good at math in school, but found it boring and annoying.  I'm more of a music, literature, history, and art lover.  If I don't have a creative outlet, I implode.

Thanks for the hug for Jonathan!  I'll pass it along to the shy little booger.





RAPstar said:


> Yea, so bad day here. Well, unless you count getting free Olive Garden. Found out today that I'm being transferred to another store yet again. So all the overtime I get at my current store will be gone....and with the new car and insurance on it......I'm more likely than not gonna have to cancel my trip.  I'm not 100% sure yet, have to wait and see how much I get each paycheck first.




Ouch....  I feel for you.  Maybe it'll give you more time for PROFESSIONAL THEATER and more money.  Are you going to be bummed when Sweeney Todd is over, or relieved that you have time to do things like watch t.v. and sleep?


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> I tell you, just when I thought I couldn't learn anything new about Central Florida Housing, I turn up the Chinese drywall problems
> 
> Oh and I am now on load three of the four loads I wanted to do the other day, but load one and two were the same, I left them in the dryer and everything was wrinkled, so I washed them again. That counts right?




i feel your pain.

i can't even begin to say how many times i have washed the same load of clothes twice.

i get distracted easily when it comes to household chores.......

sometimes i can go 3 days before i remember a clean wet load of clothes is still sitting in the washer 
it's usually the stink of sour clothes that makes me remember.......




RAPstar said:


> Yea, so bad day here. Well, unless you count getting free Olive Garden. Found out today that I'm being transferred to another store yet again. So all the overtime I get at my current store will be gone....and with the new car and insurance on it......I'm more likely than not gonna have to cancel my trip.  I'm not 100% sure yet, have to wait and see how much I get each paycheck first.



you might cancel your trip?
oh no....




Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks, Mac.
> 
> They can't diagnose whether or not he is autistic yet.  He has several things pointing to it, but he will need more screening to find out.  He has what they call scattered skills.  He is three years 4 months old right now.  His social and speech skills are only at 1-2 year old level.  But his math and reading skills are 5-7 (a few 8) year old skills.  Those things indicate a possibility of autism.  However, he makes good emotional connections and good eye contact.  If he is autistic, he's very highly functioning and I'm not worried about it.  If he's not, he'll improve greatly with games and activities that his teachers and speech pathologist are going to do with him, and that we will be doing with him here at home.  Either way, it'll just change our routine a little and give us new activities to do with him.  We still don't know if a few of his developmental delays are actually delays, or if he's just really set on controlling the world his own way.   Time will tell.



speech skills are highly overrated.
don't worry about that.

one of my sons didn't talk until he was a tad over 4 years old.
he made sounds, no words and he turned out fine.

well, let me rephrase that.
he started talking when he was close to entering kindergarten...


we called him our parrot.
his older brother did all the talking for him and translated the grunts and noises to us on what brother was saying.........





where is scotlass and the report of what happened to her......???


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hugs to all the Homies in need.

I was in the car for 7 hours today.  Most of it in the middle of a corn field.  Then figured out that something is wrong with my bank balancing skills.  Haven't been sleeping well, and was running perpetually late today.

Argh!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you might cancel your trip?
> oh no....



Send me all the mummy dust you can!!


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...
*
Folks with kiddies *- Any youse guys kids got Animal cross City Folks for the Wii ?

The boy has it and would love to swap codes for wi-fi fun !!


----------



## Metro West

Morning...Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Laurabearz

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> *
> Folks with kiddies *- Any youse guys kids got Animal cross City Folks for the Wii ?
> 
> The boy has it and would love to swap codes for wi-fi fun !!



My kids (ages 5,8,9- although on Saturday the 5 yo turns 6 and on Sunday the 9 yo turns 10 lol) dont like AC but are nuts for www.wizard101.com


----------



## circelli

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to all!!  

Sun is shining at both my boys are colouring..not too much arguing....right now 

I will be back later to chat it up!! 

Are you feeling better Mac?


----------



## keishashadow

in between trying to solve broken stuff here & get warranties fulfilled & the almost 5 day heatwave (ive got a good start on my tan) ive been chasing my tail, quick drive by hi

andy - oh no, u must be feeling crushed; hopefully it'll work out

st l - hugs, nothing worse than sitting in waiting room while kiddo is in surgery, best wishes for a speedy recovery!

mac - whoppers r good for what ails u! extra pickles especially veggies & all. 

mummy dust to all the sickies

belated birthday wishes

todd - did u ride the haunted mansion? next time do it twice - once for me...i refuse to even count how long it'll be before i get back. 

donald - glad to hear the kitchen has upped their game, it was the worst meal we've ever eaten in MCO (yucky food, filthy floor & buffet area the whole time we were there); may have to give it another chance. You know how that is though, sometimes it's hard to even consider it again.
for all those in or on their way to motherland, woo-hootake lots of pics for those of us who will be missing it!


----------



## marciemi

I've been bored at work lately and am going crazy waiting for my WDW hours to come out on Friday, so I downloaded a bunch of Disney apps for my iphone.  I got a trivia one, that has a lot of repeating questions, so I've been playing it whenever I get a chance.  This morning I tried it at home and answered 201 questions correctly (evidently the max it goes to), and it said:

"You got all the answers correct.  Go to Universal already!!"



Thought you guys might appreciate it!


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hugs to all the Homies in need.
> 
> I was in the car for 7 hours today.  Most of it in the middle of a corn field.  Then figured out that something is wrong with my bank balancing skills.  Haven't been sleeping well, and was running perpetually late today.
> 
> Argh!




i'm guessing you weren't in the fields making moonshine........

niki, you sound like most of us, no wonder you fit in here with us so well.

car sitting, plowing fields which is the manual labor we hate to do, money skills.....math is highly overrated anyhoot, night owl/early bird syndrome, and tardy today.


i'll give you 5 gold stars for super achievement for the week....!




Metro West said:


> Morning...Happy Hump Day!



yes, happy hump day.
i did know it was wednesday today when i woke up as i watched AI last night.




Laurabearz said:


> My kids (ages 5,8,9- although on Saturday the 5 yo turns 6 and on Sunday the 9 yo turns 10 lol) dont like AC but are nuts for www.wizard101.com



now if you would have said the 8 and 9 year old had the bd's a week apart, i would have said...........whew......

happy birthday to the little bearz of laura..

and what is this about using a/c?
we had a couple of days last week that were gorgeous but sunday back down to the low 40's........and still there....




circelli said:


> Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to all!!
> 
> Sun is shining at both my boys are colouring..not too much arguing....right now
> 
> I will be back later to chat it up!!
> 
> Are you feeling better Mac?



i'm gaining progress each day, thank you!

is that basement finished yet?
once i get better, i want to plan that party again.....




keishashadow said:


> in between trying to solve broken stuff here & get warranties fulfilled & the almost 5 day heatwave (ive got a good start on my tan) ive been chasing my tail, quick drive by hi




my furnace is still on.
send me that heat wave......


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> in between trying to solve broken stuff here & get warranties fulfilled & the almost 5 day heatwave (ive got a good start on my tan) ive been chasing my tail, quick drive by hi
> 
> andy - oh no, u must be feeling crushed; hopefully it'll work out
> 
> st l - hugs, nothing worse than sitting in waiting room while kiddo is in surgery, best wishes for a speedy recovery!
> 
> mac - whoppers r good for what ails u! extra pickles especially veggies & all.
> 
> mummy dust to all the sickies
> 
> belated birthday wishes
> 
> todd - did u ride the haunted mansion? next time do it twice - once for me...i refuse to even count how long it'll be before i get back.
> 
> donald - glad to hear the kitchen has upped their game, it was the worst meal we've ever eaten in MCO (yucky food, filthy floor & buffet area the whole time we were there); may have to give it another chance. You know how that is though, sometimes it's hard to even consider it again.
> for all those in or on their way to motherland, woo-hootake lots of pics for those of us who will be missing it!


*Thanks 
We took him to his check up today and doctor took out some gauz that they had put deep in his ear that we didn't know about but he said everything looked good.*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Oh No, Homies! 

I am very afraid -- we got ds's school schedule for next year last night and he starts before Labor Day for the first time ever...and I already made reservations and bought plane tickets based on a post-Labor Day start 

I'm hoping I'm not the only parent in this situation and if there are enough complaints (small parochial school), they will change the start date. I don't dare have him miss the first 3 days of 6th grade, he'll never catch up and he won't learn all the ins and outs of the big switching classes system they start at that grade. If not, at least dh isn't upset I have to change the airfare ($300!). I'm just hoping we don't run into issues with HRH when we try to change to Aug. 20-30...I know the crowds will be much worse 

Maria


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh No, Homies!
> 
> I am very afraid -- we got ds's school schedule for next year last night and he starts before Labor Day for the first time ever...and I already made reservations and bought plane tickets based on a post-Labor Day start
> 
> I'm hoping I'm not the only parent in this situation and if there are enough complaints (small parochial school), they will change the start date. I don't dare have him miss the first 3 days of 6th grade, he'll never catch up and he won't learn all the ins and outs of the big switching classes system they start at that grade. If not, at least dh isn't upset I have to change the airfare ($300!). I'm just hoping we don't run into issues with HRH when we try to change to Aug. 20-30...I know the crowds will be much worse
> 
> Maria





damn...........



go ahead and do your trip as originally planned and booked.


when you kid is 18 years old, you'll look back and see it wasn't a problem after all.

kids transfer into new schools all the time and they do adjust.


i would go with the plans and let the school know you scheduled the trip based on past years school start dates.

maybe they could do a walk thru and mini orientation with him prior to you leaving on the trip.  try begging for that option.



do take into account this advise is coming from a teacher that took her kids out of school for 10 days around mothers day when the boys were in 8th, 6th and 4th grades.


i forget which relative died that time for that trip.
i do know i had gone thru the grandparents for past trips and wasn't sure if i had brothers or sisters used up yet for my excuse absence.


----------



## minniejack

thanks for all the prayers and dust for my niece--she's taking it hard--they'd been dating for 6 yrs.  And I never met him--she knew we didn't like the direction he was dragging her, so she never brought him around to the grandma's house for anything.  Oh, well thanks again.

It was in high 80's for about 5 days, then BAM down to 50's

MY DS's Disney musical starts tonight.  After being a parent helper the other night and listening to all of that HAPPY MUSIC, I now realize why we like Uni so much better.  I'm just sayin' there's only so much happiness I can take.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> MY DS's Disney musical starts tonight.  After being a parent helper the other night and listening to all of that HAPPY MUSIC, I now realize why we like Uni so much better.  I'm just sayin' there's only so much happiness I can take.


----------



## LilMommyBug

Ohhh my. I'm going to hide over here... the Disney board is overrun by people obsessed with the p-i-g  f-l-u


----------



## macraven

LilMommyBug said:


> Ohhh my. I'm going to hide over here... the Disney board is overrun by people obsessed with the p-i-g  f-l-u



 back....


you'll be safe here.
no swine flu in these parts.


the darkside only has spiders.........



i say let's all go out and have a pig roast tonight.
if i was in vicksburg, we would have our feast at "Goldies restaurant " tonight.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> todd - did u ride the haunted mansion? next time do it twice - once for me...i refuse to even count how long it'll be before i get back.


 No...I'll probably go to the MK this weekend and ride it...it's been too long.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> No...I'll probably go to the MK this weekend and ride it...it's been too long.



i adore the haunted mansion!!


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Thanks
> We took him to his check up today and doctor took out some gauz that they had put deep in his ear that we didn't know about but he said everything looked good.*



*Thats great!!Your next with the dentist,keep us informed..*



LilMommyBug said:


> Ohhh my. I'm going to hide over here... the Disney board is overrun by people obsessed with the p-i-g  f-l-u



*I seen this popping up allover the boards.The only thing worse then the flu is panic and hysteria..Just keep your distance from strangers and wash hands frequently.We were taught that in grade school!!*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I went to Sea World today with some coworkers. We heard rumors that Manta might be doing early testing.

They were, but for Sea World employees only. 

I was told that Monday would be the earliest chance of getting to ride. Oh well, it'll be officially open soon enough.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Forgot to mention,the BK Bar at CW is the best..
Build your own and they where gloves!!!
I got my with hot suace,jalpenos and grilled onions and shrooms with fries and a chocalete shake.DW got the less hotter version with fries and shake.Total cost was $15!!!Thats what we pay local for just the regualer whooper meal.But the taste for some reason was 10times better!!

If your there and like BK try it...*


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> I went to Sea World today with some coworkers. We heard rumors that Manta might be doing early testing.
> 
> They were, but for Sea World employees only.
> 
> I was told that Monday would be the earliest chance of getting to ride. Oh well, it'll be officially open soon enough.



*Keep us in the loop of when its open..DW cant wate to ride this!!!*


----------



## macraven

darkie, when you go back take your camera.

give us a shot from up top.......


lawrence, that is good news to hear your son is doing better.
real good news.



donald, the bk meal in my town is well under $6.
but an extra 50 cents if you add cheese......


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i adore the haunted mansion!!


 You know I do too! I need my Paul Frees fix soon!


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. I got to thinking at work today. 2 years ago, I planned a trip to Denver/Vegas, and to pay for it I had to get this uber-expensive payday loan. It was $200 every pay check, and that was on top of the $200 I was paying for my Beetle, plus bills. Plus, I was making a whole dollar less than I am now. So I should be able to afford my trip by the skin of my teeth. So....cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Metro West

LilMommyBug said:


> Ohhh my. I'm going to hide over here... the Disney board is overrun by people obsessed with the p-i-g  f-l-u


 Yeah...they really get carried away with it!


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> donald, the bk meal in my town is well under $6.
> but an extra 50 cents if you add cheese......



*Add two choclate shakes,And the three extra toppings on mine and the same drink for DW with 2extra toppings,the cost was well worth it..
The shakes had whipped cream with choclate sprinkles on top insted of a lid and straw!!!You will love it mac!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Lady and gents I bought the movie Get Smart.So I'm out of here.
Have a great night all.See'Ya in the morning!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey all ... haven't been on much the past couple days ... have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and have been having a heck of a time moving ... I never had a pinched nerve before and it's terribly painful*


----------



## macraven

bonny........

i hope it clears up before your trip to the motherland.

i know you're in pain with a pinched nerve.


do you ever see a chiropractor?
i've used them for things like that.


do hope you get relief and feel better real soon.


----------



## RAPstar

Hope you get feeling better soon, Bon Bon.


----------



## Tinker-tude

LilMommyBug said:


> Ohhh my. I'm going to hide over here... the Disney board is overrun by people obsessed with the p-i-g  f-l-u




The media has done it again!  How in the world is 250 deaths WORLDWIDE IN THE LAST SIX YEARS suddenly turning into a pandemic?  More people die every single day of natural causes.  By that count, we should ban all things natural.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey all ... haven't been on much the past couple days ... have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and have been having a heck of a time moving ... I never had a pinched nerve before and it's terribly painful*




Owwwwwwwwwww....  Sorry about that.  Pinched nerves really suck.  So do shrunken nerves that need to be stretched.  So don't let this go too long without getting help, or you might lose mobility from lack of use.


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> The media has done it again!  How in the world is 250 deaths WORLDWIDE IN THE LAST SIX YEARS suddenly turning into a pandemic?  More people die every single day of natural causes.  By that count, we should ban all things natural.
> 
> Local DJ talking about the "Rosie O'Donnell Flu" said this morning that 13,000 people die worldwide of the regular flu every year.  Media seems to leave that part out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwwww....  Sorry about that.  Pinched nerves really suck.  So do shrunken nerves that need to be stretched.  So don't let this go too long without getting help, or you might lose mobility from lack of use.



Ditto.


----------



## Metro West

Morning and happy Thursday to all!


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

*Bonny* -  hope youse get some relief.

Not much happening at ma bit.

Signed off work all week so just catchin up on TV i missed while in hosp.

ER is way behind here so we just saw Doctor Carter back.......poor wee lamb.

Kinda warming to the newbie in CSI.

Still pining for Gill but hes good.

Just gonnae catch up on Damages now...have a good one youse guys !!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
Thought I would stop by and say hi before my dentist appointment and don't know if I will be able to get on after having a few teeth pulled.
Oh well on the bright side at least I wont be in pain while on vacation *


----------



## bubba's mom

Uh-oh...good luck Lawrence!  

Bonny...sorry to hear about your pinched nerve   Any way to un-pinch it?  Either way...take painkillers and see a doctor. 

BK Whopper Bar sounds great....altho, you can get mushrooms on your burger?  That's a new one....at least for around here...can't get mushrooms on a Whopper here.  So, makes me look forward to visiting that Whopper Bar in the summer 
eta: can you charge your bill back to your room? 

Someone tell me who turned off summer?    It was glorious 90 degree temps the past few days, now it doesn't get out of the 60s?   Summer can't come fast enuf!

Off to run errands today....just wanted to poke my nose in and say 'hi' to everyone...I'm still alive


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey all ... haven't been on much the past couple days ... have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and have been having a heck of a time moving ... I never had a pinched nerve before and it's terribly painful*



Definitely consider seeing a chiropractor, especially one that has a massage therapist on staff. The pinched nerve could be caused by a muscular issue or a spinal issue.


----------



## Laurabearz

WARNING WARNING MAJOR TIME SUCK AHEAD >>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.brokenpicturetelephone.com/


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> The media has done it again!  How in the world is 250 deaths WORLDWIDE IN THE LAST SIX YEARS suddenly turning into a pandemic?  More people die every single day of natural causes.  By that count, we should ban all things natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwwww....  Sorry about that.  Pinched nerves really suck.  So do shrunken nerves that need to be stretched. * So don't let this go too long without getting help, or you might lose mobility from lack of use*.




your not saying her head will fall off are ya?




scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> *Bonny* -  hope youse get some relief.
> 
> Not much happening at ma bit.
> 
> Signed off work all week so just catchin up on TV i missed while in hosp.
> 
> ER is way behind here so we just saw Doctor Carter back.......poor wee lamb.
> 
> Kinda warming to the newbie in CSI.
> 
> Still pining for Gill but hes good.
> 
> Just gonnae catch up on Damages now...have a good one youse guys !!




damages rules!
i won't tell you the ending.
but, you will love it and it fits in for the next season.......


is that all youse are gonna say about your trip to the ER and stay at the hospital?

well, did you at least get some good food and a hospital gown that didn't expose your backside?    




ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Thought I would stop by and say hi before my dentist appointment and don't know if I will be able to get on after having a few teeth pulled.
> Oh well on the bright side at least I wont be in pain while on vacation *




teeth pulled?
ouch!


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> WARNING WARNING MAJOR TIME SUCK AHEAD >>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> http://www.brokenpicturetelephone.com/





like i don't have a reason to waste more time........


----------



## minniejack

the Dark Marauder said:


> Definitely consider seeing a chiropractor, especially one that has a massage therapist on staff. The pinched nerve could be caused by a muscular issue or a spinal issue.



That's what I did; pain and numbness gone after 12wks

W/in 2 wks, told my DH to go.  He went to chiro and now has movement in his shoulder that he hasn't had in 6 yrs--ever since a car accident.

He had gone to conventional drs, had MRI's and they sent him to regular phys tx and he still had pain/numbness and could barely move it.

I still get scared though, but the relief of pain is so worth it.


----------



## macraven

i'm totally sold on chiropractors.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i'm totally sold on chiropractors.



*Same here.I just dont like the ones with tables that drop!!*


----------



## LilMommyBug

So DH is out of town & my 3 kids are at Grandma's for two days.

I am BORED!  What is wrong with me? I should be enjoying this!!


----------



## macraven

LilMommyBug said:


> So DH is out of town & my 3 kids are at Grandma's for two days.
> 
> I am BORED!  What is wrong with me? I should be enjoying this!!



i'll switch places with you then........

i can think of a million things to do when i am alone.....


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....Had to make an effort today.

Blitzed the boys room.

Need to show Im feelin better so I can go to the footie on Saturday....Im not really feelin better and Im well sore now.

Has to be done tho....its the business end of the season.

thank god for  ( legal )drugs.


----------



## keishashadow

You get by with a little help from your friends



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm hoping I'm not the only parent in this situation and if there are enough complaints (small parochial school), they will change the start date. I don't dare have him miss the first 3 days of 6th grade, he'll never catch up and he won't learn all the ins and outs of the big switching classes system they start at that grade. If not, at least dh isn't upset I have to change the airfare ($300!). I'm just hoping we don't run into issues with HRH when we try to change to Aug. 20-30...I know the crowds will be much worse
> 
> Maria


we don't get our public school schedule until summerbig edict, no vacations in May-June & Aug-Sept or they will be unexcused & sent to magistrate if a dr's excuse isn't produced for longer periods than 3 days...sigh

6th grade, forgettaboutit...i pulled my lil darlings out thru 12th grade for a week, all doing well. You know ur child, honestly; how much do they do the 1st few days of skool? you'll figure it out



minniejack said:


> MY DS's Disney musical starts tonight. After being a parent helper the other night and listening to all of that HAPPY MUSIC, I now realize why we like Uni so much better. I'm just sayin' there's only so much happiness I can take.


 
happy, happy, joy, joy!



macraven said:


> i adore the haunted mansion!!


 
i do believe i need to dig out my various HM bootleg ride thru's i bought on ebay



donaldduck352 said:


> *Lady and gents I bought the movie Get Smart.So I'm out of here.*
> _*Have a great night all.See'Ya in the morning!!!*_


 
the rock is great in it



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey all ... haven't been on much the past couple days ... have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and have been having a heck of a time moving ... I never had a pinched nerve before and it's terribly painful*


be careful, if things don't improve, please have a md check u


macraven said:


> i'm totally sold on chiropractors.


glad to hear it works for u, as DM said; if under-diagnosed serious spinal issue u can easily be messed up; always tell folks to get xrays, MRIs depending on symptoms...im forbodden to have manipulations or massages...stinks, cause nothing better than a good massage

i can smell the weekend


----------



## donaldduck352

*I can smell the weekend myself.It consits of mixing gas for my boat,fishy smell of bait bieng cut up.filling the cooler with ice and drinks,telling peeps the boat only fits so many and the grill cooking my best catch!!
Oh the weekends never last long enough...*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well I bid you Adue,goodnight,goodeve,See'Ya,later alligator or goodbye till tommorrow!!The Farmer Ted has left the building!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey all ... just stopping in to say I'm still alive! ... thanks for all the warm wishes ... 
*


macraven said:


> bonny........
> 
> i hope it clears up before your trip to the motherland.
> 
> i know you're in pain with a pinched nerve.
> 
> 
> do you ever see a chiropractor?
> i've used them for things like that.
> 
> 
> do hope you get relief and feel better real soon.


*Yes I do see a chiropractor fairly regularly (I have a curvature in my spine) ...*



the Dark Marauder said:


> Definitely consider seeing a chiropractor, especially one that has a massage therapist on staff. The pinched nerve could be caused by a muscular issue or a spinal issue.


*Hey DM ... I did see a Massage Therapist on Tuesday ... I had 3 knots in my left shoulder (one at the top in front of the shoulder blade, one where the shoulder blade starts to go down and one at the bottom of the shoulder blade)  Went back this morning and she finally got the big one at the top of my shoulder blade which was causing the pinched nerve (I've never heard such a pop as this knot made but it was instant relief)

Now I'm just stiff and sore from her working out everything ... I have another appointment on Monday but in the meantime I'm icing my shoulder with frozen peas (which the dogs are very puzzled by  )*


----------



## RAPstar

I think Disney has ESP. I got email today with a special offer from them. Its offering a stay 5/2 free deal that also comes with a gift card. And, since I have a friend that's more than likely coming with me that will be driving to FL from TN.....the cheaper hotel price at the POP sounds very good indeed, since I still have my free Universal ticket. Plus, more money for souvie's and food. Any opinions?


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Friday to all!


----------



## keishashadow

happy sounds good



RAPstar said:


> I think Disney has ESP. I got email today with a special offer from them. Its offering a stay 5/2 free deal that also comes with a gift card. And, since I have a friend that's more than likely coming with me that will be driving to FL from TN.....the cheaper hotel price at the POP sounds very good indeed, since I still have my free Universal ticket. Plus, more money for souvie's and food. Any opinions?


 
i got it too, select values ($538+) & deluxes ($1,057 & $200 GC); dates: 10/2 - 11/24.

based on fact that i never have received pin codes before, now this year got 2 different ones; leads me to believe that most who have ever registered with the mouse for any info are getting them/business must be dismal. If u need the code, check all your email accounts for Disney Destinations.

donald - i've never grilled fish, do smoke it now & again, especially if i get my hands on coho/salmon

bonny -pop, pop (no fizz, fizz!) glad ur feeling better, nothing worse than a giant knot in ur back

kiddo only goes to skool today until 10:35 am...preparations to finish for our big holiday here celebrated by community in the gym...solidarity, comrades

*Happy May Day *


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *I can smell the weekend myself.It consits of mixing gas for my boat,fishy smell of bait bieng cut up.filling the cooler with ice and drinks,telling peeps the boat only fits so many and the grill cooking my best catch!!
> Oh the weekends never last long enough...*



Hope you catch more than my manly men did over the Easter break.

3 days hotel stay, gas to get there, dragging boat to lake and....8 little trout between the 3 of them Is this where the announcer says priceless?

Then my DH took off 5 days for turkey season and the temperatures here were in high 80's.  So, no turkey either.  Now, that I was disappointed in--store bought turkeys don't even compare.


----------



## circelli

Hello All 

Friday is HERE!!! 

May we all have great weather & relaxing weekends!! 

My DH is talking about going to UNI this October!!
Can you feel my excitement 

My DH needs this trip with our boys, we all need HAPPY memories!!!!

My tip for the day is.......watch out for bird poop ????

I just felt I would share???


----------



## minniejack

Um...Janet, what big holiday?


----------



## RVGal

minniejack said:


> Um...Janet, what big holiday?



It's May Day.  The day you raise and dance about the Maypole... and leave May Day baskets on the doorsteps of your friends and neighbors.

It isn't celebrated much in the US.  Primarily in areas with large Russian influences.


----------



## minniejack

RVGal said:


> It's May Day.  The day you raise and dance about the Maypole... and leave May Day baskets on the doorsteps of your friends and neighbors.
> 
> It isn't celebrated much in the US.  Primarily in areas with large Russian influences.



Thanks, when my kids went to a private school, it was a big thing there.  A queen, her court, singing, all the girls had to wear white.  

I ran into a mother yesterday at Target and she was hunting for a dress for her daughter and I let her borrow my daughter's old May Day dress for the big day.  She was having trouble finding a youthful white eyelet dress.  

These clothes companies really need to realize that all of us mothers don't want our daughters to dress like little porn stars.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies just stopped by to say that dentist appointment didn't go well and now have to go to a oral surg cause the denist I went to couldn't get me numb enough to pull anything so it looks like its lights out 
and that away they can get them out *


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I think Disney has ESP. I got email today with a special offer from them. Its offering a stay 5/2 free deal that also comes with a gift card. And, since I have a friend that's more than likely coming with me that will be driving to FL from TN.....the cheaper hotel price at the POP sounds very good indeed, since I still have my free Universal ticket. Plus, more money for souvie's and food. Any opinions?




so..........

we are changing plans again?? 




Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy Friday to all!




and a good later afternoon to all the homies here.


it sucks big time.
my leave was up and had to go to work today.......and all of next week also.

it was great while it lasted......





keishashadow said:


> happy sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> i got it too, select values ($538+) & deluxes ($1,057 & $200 GC); dates: 10/2 - 11/24.
> 
> based on fact that i never have received pin codes before, now this year got 2 different ones; leads me to believe that most who have ever registered with the mouse for any info are getting them/business must be dismal. If u need the code, check all your email accounts for Disney Destinations.
> 
> donald - i've never grilled fish, do smoke it now & again, especially if i get my hands on coho/salmon
> 
> bonny -pop, pop (no fizz, fizz!) glad ur feeling better, nothing worse than a giant knot in ur back
> 
> kiddo only goes to skool today until 10:35 am...preparations to finish for our big holiday here celebrated by community in the gym...solidarity, comrades
> 
> *Happy May Day *



no email from the motherland for me....
hrumpf.....

i never get pin codes!

may day?

nothing like that up here.

if i lived closer to you keisha, i would steal your neighbors' flowers and leave them as a bouquet on your front porch.
that's what a nice homie i am to you......






minniejack said:


> Hope you catch more than my manly men did over the Easter break.
> 
> 3 days hotel stay, gas to get there, dragging boat to lake and....8 little trout between the 3 of them Is this where the announcer says priceless?
> 
> Then my DH took off 5 days for turkey season and the temperatures here were in high 80's.  So, no turkey either.  Now, that I was disappointed in--store bought turkeys don't even compare.



move here.
you can hit all the deer you want that run in front of your car and get to keep it.





circelli said:


> Hello All
> 
> Friday is HERE!!!
> 
> May we all have great weather & relaxing weekends!!
> 
> My DH is talking about going to UNI this October!!
> Can you feel my excitement
> 
> My DH needs this trip with our boys, we all need HAPPY memories!!!!
> 
> My tip for the day is.......watch out for bird poop ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just felt I would share???



a darkside trip....woo hoo........








RVGal said:


> It's May Day.  The day you raise and dance about the Maypole... and leave May Day baskets on the doorsteps of your friends and neighbors.
> 
> It isn't celebrated much in the US.  Primarily in areas with large Russian influences.




what type of dancing do they do?
pole dancing.........




ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just stopped by to say that dentist appointment didn't go well and now have to go to a oral surg cause the denist I went to couldn't get me numb enough to pull anything so it looks like its lights out
> and that away they can get them out *



i'm sorry it didn't go as smooth as you expected it to.
look at the bright side...

you won't feel a thing when you are put out for having the teeth removed.

i've done it both ways.
give me drugs anyday.




bon bon, did you get the teeth removed today or is that next week?
hope it went fine for you if it was today.


----------



## circelli

Just thought I would pop in and say hi!! 
I felt you all needed to bust a move!!!!


----------



## macraven

and thank you miss dawnna.....

we need a shove every once in awhile......



i missed my computer today........


----------



## circelli

Do you remember the invitation I made ???

Doesn't matter, here is the guest book I made for the Bridal Shower


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Do you remember the invitation I made ???
> 
> Doesn't matter, here is the guest book I made for the Bridal Shower



i remember the invitation one you made.
it was beautiful !!



and what you posted now is fantastic also..


i nominate dawnna to do the invites to the next party blast in her basement.

i wish they would hurry up and get it completed........


----------



## circelli

Good news on the basement...my DH says he is going to order the drywall tomorrow!!!

Hey Mac is it just us here tonight??  There must be a big party somewhere......or homies are having fun on their vacation!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hi all ... just popping in to say hope everyone enjoyed their Friday ... *


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> so..........
> 
> we are changing plans again??



Depends on what my friend wants to do. He's driving down, so not having to pay for parking is a plus. I'm good either way as long as I can make it to HHN.


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Thought I would stop by and say hi before my dentist appointment and don't know if I will be able to get on after having a few teeth pulled.
> Oh well on the bright side at least I wont be in pain while on vacation *




I just read that they couldn't get you numb enough.  Trying to catch up here.  At least when they knock you out you won't feel ANYTHING!  Good luck, St. L!




minniejack said:


> I ran into a mother yesterday at Target and she was hunting for a dress for her daughter and I let her borrow my daughter's old May Day dress for the big day.  She was having trouble finding a youthful white eyelet dress.
> 
> These clothes companies really need to realize that all of us mothers don't want our daughters to dress like little porn stars.




I read an article with suggestions for getting clothes companies to stop making kid slut clothes.  A mom sent a map of her town to several clothing companies with all the sex offenders marked on it.  She said that with so many in her area, she would never buy their clothing for her kids because it was too risque.  She encouraged them to make more modest, child appropriate clothing.  She got a bunch of other moms in the school to sign the letters, too.


Bonny, I'm glad you got the knots out of your shoulder!  Cheers for feeling better! 
And yes, Mac, if she doesn't use her head it will fall off.  I should know.



Thursday was my B-day.  I am now 25 for the 15th time.  Brent got me an ipod with 120 GB.  I've already filled up 60 GB with music.  Have I ever told you how obsessed I am with music?  Several of my playlists have enough music to last for four+ days.  I'm not crazy about cake, so we had fresh, warm turtle cookies instead.  And my favorites from a Chinese restaurant for dinner.  Jared wanted to give me a creation from his newest Lego kit.  I told him I appreciated it very much and it was a very sweet thing to do, but I thought it might make him sad later to not have it anymore.  He smiled and said, "Okay, we can share it!"  Great day, and now I'm over the hill.   I think I'll take a spa day.


----------



## circelli

Tinker-tude said:


> Thursday was my B-day.  I am now 25 for the 15th time.  Brent got me an ipod with 120 GB.  I've already filled up 60 GB with music.  Have I ever told you how obsessed I am with music?  Several of my playlists have enough music to last for four+ days.  I'm not crazy about cake, so we had fresh, warm turtle cookies instead.  And my favorites from a Chinese restaurant for dinner.  Jared wanted to give me a creation from his newest Lego kit.  I told him I appreciated it very much and it was a very sweet thing to do, but I thought it might make him sad later to not have it anymore.  He smiled and said, "Okay, we can share it!"  Great day, and now I'm over the hill.   I think I'll take a spa day.



Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just stopped by to say that dentist appointment didn't go well and now have to go to a oral surg cause the denist I went to couldn't get me numb enough to pull anything so it looks like its lights out
> and that away they can get them out *



 oh no!!! Hopefully you can get in and get those teeth taken care of soon!!



keishashadow said:


> happy sounds good
> 
> i got it too, select values ($538+) & deluxes ($1,057 & $200 GC); dates: 10/2 - 11/24.
> 
> based on fact that i never have received pin codes before, now this year got 2 different ones; leads me to believe that most who have ever registered with the mouse for any info are getting them/business must be dismal. If u need the code, check all your email accounts for Disney Destinations.



DH got one for the Big Kids at Little Kids Prices with Free QS Dining at Valur Resorts for @471 per adult. Free regular dining at Mods for @652 per adult. Travel dates 11/28-12/17



circelli said:


> Hello All
> 
> Friday is HERE!!!
> 
> May we all have great weather & relaxing weekends!!
> 
> My DH is talking about going to UNI this October!!
> Can you feel my excitement
> 
> My DH needs this trip with our boys, we all need HAPPY memories!!!!
> 
> My tip for the day is.......watch out for bird poop ????
> 
> I just felt I would share???



Whooo Hoooooo for you 



circelli said:


> Good news on the basement...my DH says he is going to order the drywall tomorrow!!!
> 
> Hey Mac is it just us here tonight??  There must be a big party somewhere......or homies are having fun on their vacation!!



sweet! party room will be done soon!!! 


happy Saturday homies!!!! tending to a surprise litter of guniea pig pups....three to be exact. Here We thought we had two females 

Enjoy the day!!


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon all! Just stopping in for a drive by.

I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## macraven

a short drop in for me here today.


finally started to clean the dump here.
still working on the garage.



but until sons get rid of some of their crap, my car will still be sitting outside.

in a way, i figure, what is the rush.
haven't parked my car in the garage for the last 5 years.





hope all the homies are having a great weekend!!


----------



## macraven

The Dancing Redheads are here now to preform for tamie's belated birthday..


----------



## Laurabearz

Today is my boys 6th Birthday and tomorrow is my oldest's 10th birthday, so we are basically in birthday world here.

We surprised the kids with an overnight trip to a water park resort (key lime cove in gurnee Il for those who care) It was a lot of fun but VERY crowded. We waited 30 minutes just to check in! They had a good band in the eatery and all the staff was quite freindly.

I doubt we will go back, but still had a great time.

I could fall asleep right now... all the water park fun really takes it out of you.


----------



## macraven

a big happy birthday to your boys laura!! 


i bet the entire family had fun there.


you know, i'm only 8 miles from that place.........


----------



## avic77

We are home from Universal! Had a wonderful week. The liners were very short, Monday-Wed we walked on just about everything. Thursday the middle schools and Brazilan tour groups appeared but we seemed to leave a ride as they arrived. We actually left USO as the Brazians were entering and went over to IOA to ride DD one more time and DD was a 15 min wait at about 2 in the afternoon 
I will get on my trip report Monday afternoon  and tell yall all about it


----------



## macraven

avic, i'm really looking forward to your trippie!!
tell us everything!!




now, i'm off to dinner with mr mac.
he said, "shouldn't we go someplace special tonight for dinner" (anniv) and i said, " of course!!"


then he said, "great......let's do Famous Dave's"................



i wear my bbq sauce quite well so i said, "why not".......


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by on my way to the television...Harper's Island starts at 9pm!


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> avic, i'm really looking forward to your trippie!!
> tell us everything!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, i'm off to dinner with mr mac.
> he said, "shouldn't we go someplace special tonight for dinner" (anniv) and i said, " of course!!"
> 
> 
> then he said, "great......let's do Famous Dave's"................
> 
> 
> 
> i wear my bbq sauce quite well so i said, "why not".......



Happy Anniversary to you & Mr Mac!!


----------



## macraven

back and now stuffed.

i could be substituted for a thanksgiving turkey right now.



next time i'll get a doggy bag to bring home.

thanks dawnna


----------



## minniejack

Happy B-day to all

Happy Anniversary Mac and hope you're feeling better


----------



## macraven

thanks minniejack.
i'm on the road to recovery now.




now i'm off to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzz's


see youse tomorrow...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Happy anniversary Mac (& Mr. Mac) ...

Happy Birthday to all who are having birthdays (or have had in the past few days)!*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Been terribly busy lately.

If you can spare some prayers, mummy dust, etc. 
My FIL(my DH's father) passed away Sat. around noontime. 
He died quietly with no suffering. It was expected that he wasn't going to last much longer.
Thanks so much homies, very appreciated!


Mac-did you get my Get Well card in the regular mail lately?
Sounds like you are doing better 
Happy anniversary to you and Mr. Mac 


Marcie- how's your dad doing? Did he go home from the hospital yet?


Happy birthday to all the birthday peeps here 


I've also been busy helping my kids with their school research project/paper that's due really soon.


----------



## Beavis

I have ? for all those with decent US knowledge. I am going to IOA on monday May 11. If they don't change it again they will have an afternoon shuttle launch and am looking for a good place to get up and a good view to take pics. (other than going all the way back to the parking garage)


----------



## Metro West

Beavis said:


> I have ? for all those with decent US knowledge. I am going to IOA on monday May 11. If they don't change it again they will have an afternoon shuttle launch and am looking for a good place to get up and a good view to take pics. (other than going all the way back to the parking garage)


 You can see the shuttle from anywhere in the Orlando area as long as it's not cloudy. We've been pretty lucky as of late with the launches and no clouds. But anywhere is good. The view from the parking garage is no better than anywhere inside the parks.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good Sunday morning all..

Happy B-Day everyone thats having ,had or going to have!!

Happy anniversery mac,sounds like you had a great night!!

Todd-The King of siggies-got us on the edge of our seats on what you got coming up..*


----------



## Laurabearz

9 miles away HAHA Now Mac, you know the world would end if we met up here in Illinois...  And Wootness for famous Daves! I love there sweet and zesty sauce and their cornbread is HEAVEN!!!!

So my kids talked me into taking them to Great America today (6 flags) and my husband has to help out a freind so it should be interesting.

My baby is 10 today... been such an emotional weekend with all the birthdays. I say the person WHO GAVE BIRTH should get gifts too. Who is with me??


----------



## circelli

roseprincess said:


> If you can spare some prayers, mummy dust, etc.
> My FIL(my DH's father) passed away Sat. around noontime.
> He died quietly with no suffering. It was expected that he wasn't going to last much longer.
> Thanks so much homies, very appreciated!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Most certainley some mummy dust to you & yours.
> You are in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## circelli

Laurabearz said:


> I say the person WHO GAVE BIRTH should get gifts too. Who is with me??



I TOTALLY AGREE!!!


----------



## tlinus

Morning HOmies!!

Rose, your family is in my thoughts and prayers

mac, happy belated anniversary. You and mr. mac hit the same kind of restaurants we would 

Happy Birthday to all who have had one and are going to have one in the next few days......

I agree with Laurabearz.....I would then get presents quite a bit during the year if you add the 3 kids and then the other holidays.  

DH and I went to the local casino and racetrack yesterday for about an hour and a half. Bet some Derby (didn't win) and just hung out. It was cool.

Today is  day. Oh joy 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Thanks, Dawnna and Tracie, very appreciated!


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Been terribly busy lately.
> 
> If you can spare some prayers, mummy dust, etc.
> My FIL(my DH's father) passed away Sat. around noontime.
> He died quietly with no suffering. It was expected that he wasn't going to last much longer.
> Thanks so much homies, very appreciated!
> 
> 
> Mac-did you get my Get Well card in the regular mail lately?
> Sounds like you are doing better
> Happy anniversary to you and Mr. Mac



mummy dust and prayers for you and the family, Rose.
i do remember when you posted some weeks back that your fil was not doing well.  i had him in my prayers since then.

i'm sorry this has happened and hope you find comfort in knowing your fil is at peace now.

yes, i did receive the card and thank you very much.
it arrived this past week.
it was lovely and very much appreciated.

sorry i am tardy in mentioning it.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Happy anniversary Mac (& Mr. Mac) ...
> 
> Happy Birthday to all who are having birthdays (or have had in the past few days)!*



tanks bon bon.
it was a good one here..



donaldduck352 said:


> *Good Sunday morning all..
> 
> Happy B-Day everyone thats having ,had or going to have!!
> 
> Happy anniversery mac,sounds like you had a great night!!
> 
> Todd-The King of siggies-got us on the edge of our seats on what you got coming up..*



yes we did, tanks homie.

i'm excited also on what Todd is going to come up with for his new siggie...



tlinus said:


> Morning HOmies!!
> 
> Rose, your family is in my thoughts and prayers
> 
> mac, happy belated anniversary. You and mr. mac hit the same kind of restaurants we would
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Laurabearz.....I would then get presents quite a bit during the year if you add the 3 kids and then the other holidays.
> 
> DH and I went to the local casino and racetrack yesterday for about an hour and a half. Bet some Derby (didn't win) and just hung out. It was cool.
> 
> Today is  day. Oh joy
> 
> Have a great day all!!



tanks homie.
yes, we went all out....... and stuffed ourselves at Famous Dave's.
ended the evening with their famous pecan pie w/ice cream.

ever get the garbage pail dinner there?


----------



## minniejack

Rose praying for your family.


----------



## macraven

Beavis said:


> I have ? for all those with decent US knowledge. I am going to IOA on monday May 11. If they don't change it again they will have an afternoon shuttle launch and am looking for a good place to get up and a good view to take pics. (other than going all the way back to the parking garage)



first of all Beavis.....


to the home of the homies.
you know you are now a member here now......
(that really means we buy you the first drink or cheesy pretzel of your choice)



Metro West always catches the shuttles and i think he would give the best advice.
on another thread, same response was given by some posters.

anywhere in the park can be a viewing spot if the sky is clear.



have to add, i love beavis and butthead...........


----------



## marciemi

Rose - you'll be in our prayers as well.  Lots of pixie and mummy dust for you and DH in getting through this hard time.  Were your kids close to him as well?  How are they taking it?

My dad is improving, but although he was released from the hospital, they had to send him to a rehab center/nursing home because he is in no way ready to go home yet.  Although he is making steady recovery from the back surgery, it is leading to all sorts of other complications.  Taking him off the diabetes meds (I guess necessary for the surgery?) somehow led to gout.  The gout is making it hard on his recovery in general, but the meds for it made him really sick and are causing more internal bleeding.  Off those again and dealing with it the best he can.  Mom's having as hard of a time running back and forth and him expecting her to do everything for him and be there the full 12 hours of visiting hours.  And it's only going to get worse when he comes home and it's full time.   I'm just her sounding board right now which is about all I can do.

On a more happy note, happy anniversary and birthday to all those who have been celebrating!  

Back to the more somber notes, many of you probably remember me whining about my walking buddy.  We walk about 3 days a week together (5-6 miles at a time) and I always complain when she cancels on me just because it's 30 below!    Anyways, on Tuesday she found out she has breast cancer.  It didn't sound like the doctors were very positive, like "no big deal", but instead more like "if we take the breast, and do chemo, and do radiation, then maybe we can beat it".    So please keep her in your prayers if you can!


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> 9 miles away HAHA Now Mac, you know the world would end if we met up here in Illinois...  And Wootness for famous Daves! I love there sweet and zesty sauce and their cornbread is HEAVEN!!!!
> 
> So my kids talked me into taking them to Great America today (6 flags) and my husband has to help out a freind so it should be interesting.
> 
> My baby is 10 today... been such an emotional weekend with all the birthdays. I say the person WHO GAVE BIRTH should get gifts too. Who is with me??




ok, now today you are 9.5 miles from my house........

and we only see each other in orlando.....




i am joining the troops and say, i am with you 100% on giving the mom the presents....

of course, my bd is always forgotten but it's still a great idea.


happy birthday to the boy today- he now is a double diget....!



i betcha it didn't take much arm twisting to agree to Six Flags today......
it can be a really fun day there, i always enjoy myself there.



we need a homie meet at a FAmous Dave's.

i don't care what state it is in, i want to see bbq smiles on homies..


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Rose - you'll be in our prayers as well.  Lots of pixie and mummy dust for you and DH in getting through this hard time.  Were your kids close to him as well?  How are they taking it?
> 
> My dad is improving, but although he was released from the hospital, they had to send him to a rehab center/nursing home because he is in no way ready to go home yet.  Although he is making steady recovery from the back surgery, it is leading to all sorts of other complications.  Taking him off the diabetes meds (I guess necessary for the surgery?) somehow led to gout.  The gout is making it hard on his recovery in general, but the meds for it made him really sick and are causing more internal bleeding.  Off those again and dealing with it the best he can.  Mom's having as hard of a time running back and forth and him expecting her to do everything for him and be there the full 12 hours of visiting hours.  And it's only going to get worse when he comes home and it's full time.   I'm just her sounding board right now which is about all I can do.
> 
> On a more happy note, happy anniversary and birthday to all those who have been celebrating!
> 
> Back to the more somber notes, many of you probably remember me whining about my walking buddy.  We walk about 3 days a week together (5-6 miles at a time) and I always complain when she cancels on me just because it's 30 below!    Anyways, on Tuesday she found out she has breast cancer.  It didn't sound like the doctors were very positive, like "no big deal", but instead more like "if we take the breast, and do chemo, and do radiation, then maybe we can beat it".    So please keep her in your prayers if you can!




marci, have your father and family in my prayers.

your walking buddy made my list also.


hang in there.
your homies are sending mummy dust to you.


----------



## scotlass

roseprincess said:


> If you can spare some prayers, mummy dust, etc.
> My FIL(my DH's father) passed away Sat. around noontime.
> He died quietly with no suffering. It was expected that he wasn't going to last much longer.
> Thanks so much homies, very appreciated!



Sendin  ower the water....



tlinus said:


> Today is  day. Oh joy



 day here too....geez I HATE  !!



marciemi said:


> Back to the more somber notes, many of you probably remember me whining about my walking buddy.  We walk about 3 days a week together (5-6 miles at a time) and I always complain when she cancels on me just because it's 30 below!    Anyways, on Tuesday she found out she has breast cancer.


Im so sorry for your friend...sendin good wishes and possitive vibes ower the water !! 


Hey mac, Happy Anniversary...it was mine last  Monday....and DH forgot !!

I cant be too upset it is the first time he has ( and hes looked after me like a  wee star since my hospital drama ) and only the 2nd time I havent !!


----------



## macraven

happy belated anniversary scotlass!!

i hope youse are recovering and feeling better soon.


oh, i received your card.  i loved it!
tanks a million.


----------



## Beavis

macraven said:


> first of all Beavis.....
> 
> 
> to the home of the homies.
> you know you are now a member here now......
> (that really means we buy you the first drink or cheesy pretzel of your choice)
> 
> 
> 
> Metro West always catches the shuttles and i think he would give the best advice.
> on another thread, same response was given by some posters.
> 
> anywhere in the park can be a viewing spot if the sky is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> have to add, i love beavis and butthead...........



Well thanks for the welcome. I am fairly new to the whole DIS fourms and have not ventured to the US area much. But with 3 trips to the world this year with a friend we bought annual passes to US and Busch Gardens. 

Now that it seems clear that anywhere would be a good spot I just have to figure out which way it west while at the park and find some way to know the count down.


----------



## macraven

beavis, i'm sure one of the locals that post on this thread can tell you which way is west when you are in the park.


it's kind of a slow day here but hopefully some will read back and be able to answer your question.

i hope you have a great time at the parks!


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the support guys.  I haven't been here much since I've been hanging out on the Disney side of the board  and particularly the "Why the heck aren't the August hours out yet?" threads!  For a brief time I can be excited about going to the parks so I'm trying to do that and stay excited about that and block everything else out.  

Yet another issue I didn't bring up with you guys was that a little over a week ago, Stephen broke up with his GF.  (No, this isn't Matt & his GF who are now at 27 months together).  But Stephen and she had been together for nearly 6 months and I particularly felt bad for her.  He felt she was being too clingy, possessive and serious about the relationship and broke it off.  Long story, but her dad came over today and we had a long discussion so everyone's nerves are frayed.  Bottom line is she still wants to be together, both parents would like them to remain friends, Stephen doesn't think they can be friends because she wants more.  Ah, the joys of high school drama!   But if nothing else, it's making me realize that my kid isn't as nice of a guy as I would like him to be.


----------



## Laurabearz

macraven said:


> *ok, now today you are 9.5 miles from my house........
> 
> and we only see each other in orlando.....*
> i am joining the troops and say, i am with you 100% on giving the mom the presents....
> 
> of course, my bd is always forgotten but it's still a great idea.
> 
> 
> happy birthday to the boy today- he now is a double diget....!
> 
> i betcha it didn't take much arm twisting to agree to Six Flags today......
> it can be a really fun day there, i always enjoy myself there.
> 
> *we need a homie meet at a FAmous Dave's.*
> 
> i don't care what state it is in, i want to see bbq smiles on homies..



We had a lot of fun today. One of the perks of riding only the rides our 42 incher can ride, is little or no waits. The longest wait today (other than 15 minutes for ice cream) was for loggers run and that was all of 10 minutes. 

I am kicking myself.. I rode too many lame spinny rides so by the time we got to fliddlers fling I was spun out and couldnt ride it :-(

Rose...  Sorry I missed it the first go around (((hugs))) 

Marci... Good thoughts for your walking buddy. 

Yo Beavis... welcome!!


----------



## marciemi

TGM Wisconsin meet in Madison August 15th if anyone wants to join us!! 

Yeah, I know you guys aren't from WI, but I think a lot of people coming to the meet are from Michigan, Illinois or Iowa!  Should be fun, especially since it's a week before our trip!


----------



## circelli

Welome to you Beavis  

Mummy dust to your walking buddy Marcie 
Catch you all later!!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> TGM Wisconsin meet in Madison August 15th if anyone wants to join us!!
> 
> Yeah, I know you guys aren't from WI, but I think a lot of people coming to the meet are from Michigan, Illinois or Iowa!  Should be fun, especially since it's a week before our trip!



haven't heard about that one yet.
are you going marci?


----------



## Laurabearz

marciemi said:


> TGM Wisconsin meet in Madison August 15th if anyone wants to join us!!
> 
> Yeah, I know you guys aren't from WI, but I think a lot of people coming to the meet are from Michigan, Illinois or Iowa!  Should be fun, especially since it's a week before our trip!



I love Madtown! Ever eat at Smokeys on University Ave? Best piece of meat you will ever eat! 

Sadly I dont think I can attend a TGM meet. I think they are all insane to pay for a touring plan, and I know at some point I would open my big fat mouth and insert my cute little foot into it.  (present company excluded)

Gosh now I have Smokey's on the brain! Those hashbrown potatoes they do are insane!!


----------



## marciemi

All our plans are up in the air right now Mac.  I had a trip home (MI) planned for late July, along with a couple days at Mackinac and at Cedar Point.  All reservations made and all.  Matt just brought home the soccer schedule, and although school is starting earlier this year than the last two, for some reason, they're doing their mandatory soccer camp in July that week a week later than ever before.    Since Eric will also be in HS soccer, they both really need to be there.

So trying to change things to the following week, but my brother is christening his baby in SC probably that weekend in there which affects when we could visit my parents (since they'd be at the christening), Matt has a critical orientation/registration he needs to be at on that Monday that I'm trying to see if he could make up some other time, I'm trying to see what's even available as far as hotels and change fees at both places, etc, which is also affecting camping reservations for various weekends in July and August (I have places double booked but now we might do one instead of another).

All of which is a long way of saying that I'm hoping to do it.  Should know more of our summer plans more definitely within a week.  Matt & Eric would have soccer that weekend, so Royce could stay with them and Stephen & I could drive out.  They have reservations for the meet at the Country Inn & Suites near Verona, but I don't think we'd get away with spending the night, since we'll be gone at WDW for a week a week later!  So we'd probably drive out for the day, hang with the homies, and drive home in the evening.


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Todd-The King of siggies-got us on the edge of our seats on what you got coming up..*


 



macraven said:


> Metro West always catches the shuttles and i think he would give the best advice.
> on another thread, same response was given by some posters.
> 
> anywhere in the park can be a viewing spot if the sky is clear.


 



Beavis said:


> Now that it seems clear that anywhere would be a good spot I just have to figure out which way it west while at the park and find some way to know the count down.


Unless I'm mistaken (and it's entirely possible) you would want to look East for the launch if you're going to be at Universal. I live in NW Orlando and we always have to look back the other direction for the launches. KSC and the Cape are kinda NE from Orlando so you would want to look back towards downtown and the airport. The shuttle usually goes in a Westerly direction once it takes off but don't worry...you can see it from just about anywhere and can quickly turn to catch it. Here are two shots from the last night launch we had...these were from my front yard.  As you can see...it's pretty easy to spot...even during the day.

Night launches ROCK!


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Thanks for the support guys.  I haven't been here much since I've been hanging out on the Disney side of the board  and particularly the "Why the heck aren't the August hours out yet?" threads!  For a brief time I can be excited about going to the parks so I'm trying to do that and stay excited about that and block everything else out.
> 
> Yet another issue I didn't bring up with you guys was that a little over a week ago, Stephen broke up with his GF.  (No, this isn't Matt & his GF who are now at 27 months together).  But Stephen and she had been together for nearly 6 months and I particularly felt bad for her.  He felt she was being too clingy, possessive and serious about the relationship and broke it off.  Long story, but her dad came over today and we had a long discussion so everyone's nerves are frayed.  Bottom line is she still wants to be together, both parents would like them to remain friends, Stephen doesn't think they can be friends because she wants more.  Ah, the joys of high school drama!   But if nothing else, it's making me realize that my kid isn't as nice of a guy as I would like him to be.



Oh brother.  You've got to be kidding.  Helicopter parent to the extreme!

I've got my own DS out weeding right now.  
He had to be drug down the stairs by me to even go to the piano recital; shirt was pulled off in process--he then had the nerve to not go on stage for his solo and only went up for the duet with his sister. 

Bye, Bye phone!!!!

Yes, I agree I need presents on their b-days not the other way around.  You can all send some valium on the 11 and 19 of August.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... 

Well shoulder was feeling better today so ended up doing the Spring cleaning in the front yard ... I'm now thinking that may not have been the best idea 

*


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> Oh brother.  You've got to be kidding.  Helicopter parent to the extreme!



Well, she is an only child, and this was both of their first relationships, and she is apparently pretty broken up about it so I think it's hard on the parents.  I know I'm taking it harder than my son.  However, the dad did come over to say that they didn't blame Stephen and knew a lot of it was her fault, etc. but of course in an hour conversation, a lot of emotions came out.  I think he was hoping Stephen would say okay, he'd get back together with her, but he was pretty firm that he would like to be friends, but didn't think it was possible, and getting back together wasn't going to happen.  I guess I'm not sure why because I thought a week ago everything was fine, but he says I don't know everything that went on (which I obviously don't).  

The kind of funny part was that right as her dad left (and she didn't know he was over here since she's out of town with her mom for the weekend), she sent Stephen a text saying, simply 'You suck".  Stephen was like .  He asked her why and she said "Because you do".  He asked me what he was supposed to tell her and I suggested "I'm sorry you feel that way".  She continued with some more insults.  I only wish she'd sent it a minute earlier and Stephen could have showed her dad that it wasn't all his fault!


----------



## marciemi

Oh,and a brief update on my walking buddy.  Apparently they did biopsies this week and did confirm for sure that it was breast cancer in at least two separate spots.  However, what is confusing them is that the cancer cells they've found are not breast cancer cells, but a kind more commonly found in the lungs and other areas.  Since they did find cancer in the lymph nodes, they are concerned that it actually possibly could have spread to the breast from somewhere else.  She had a mammogram abou 8 months ago that showed nothing at all, so it's either a very fast growing cancer, or came from a different source, obviously neither of which are good.

She goes tomorrow for a full body scan of some sort that determines if there is cancer anywhere else.  Please keep her in your prayers for that.  She finds out the results Wednesday and they hope to start treatment by the end of the week.  Either surgery (if it's just the breast cancer) or chemo (if it's more widespread).  She had no idea of any of this until 2 weeks ago when she started having pain under her arm.


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> Well shoulder was feeling better today so ended up doing the Spring cleaning in the front yard ... I'm now thinking that may not have been the best idea
> 
> *



*Hey Bonny,just cause you felt better dont mean you are.Take care of that shoulder till it heals completley..*


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Thanks for the support guys.  I haven't been here much since I've been hanging out on the Disney side of the board  and particularly the "Why the heck aren't the August hours out yet?" threads!  For a brief time I can be excited about going to the parks so I'm trying to do that and stay excited about that and block everything else out.
> 
> Yet another issue I didn't bring up with you guys was that a little over a week ago, Stephen broke up with his GF.  (No, this isn't Matt & his GF who are now at 27 months together).  But Stephen and she had been together for nearly 6 months and I particularly felt bad for her.  He felt she was being too clingy, possessive and serious about the relationship and broke it off.  Long story, but her dad came over today and we had a long discussion so everyone's nerves are frayed.  Bottom line is she still wants to be together, both parents would like them to remain friends, Stephen doesn't think they can be friends because she wants more.  Ah, the joys of high school drama!   But if nothing else, it's making me realize that my kid isn't as nice of a guy as I would like him to be.




umm, her dad came to talk to you......

_like you can make your kid go back and be bf/gf now.....
_

i can't imagine any parent taking a kid's breakup that seriously.
well, maybe if they had a couple of children together i could imagine the man coming over to talk to you but, they are in high school and that's not the case here.

high school kids break up with each other all the time and then go on to find Mr Right or Ms Right within a few weeks....

very protective parents.......




minniejack said:


> Oh brother.  You've got to be kidding.  Helicopter parent to the extreme!
> 
> I've got my own DS out weeding right now.
> He had to be drug down the stairs by me to even go to the piano recital; shirt was pulled off in process--he then had the nerve to not go on stage for his solo and only went up for the duet with his sister.
> 
> Bye, Bye phone!!!!
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree I need presents on their b-days not the other way around.  You can all send some valium on the 11 and 19 of August.



you have me in stitches......

i'll remember the second bdate you listed.
i know someone with that date also





marciemi said:


> Well, she is an only child, and this was both of their first relationships, and she is apparently pretty broken up about it so I think it's hard on the parents.  I know I'm taking it harder than my son.  However, the dad did come over to say that they didn't blame Stephen and knew a lot of it was her fault, etc. but of course in an hour conversation, a lot of emotions came out.  I think he was hoping Stephen would say okay, he'd get back together with her, but he was pretty firm that he would like to be friends, but didn't think it was possible, and getting back together wasn't going to happen.  I guess I'm not sure why because I thought a week ago everything was fine, but he says I don't know everything that went on (which I obviously don't).
> 
> The kind of funny part was that right as her dad left (and she didn't know he was over here since she's out of town with her mom for the weekend), she sent Stephen a text saying, simply 'You suck".  Stephen was like .  He asked her why and she said "Because you do".  He asked me what he was supposed to tell her and I suggested "I'm sorry you feel that way".  She continued with some more insults.  I only wish she'd sent it a minute earlier and Stephen could have showed her dad that it wasn't all his fault!



i can obviously see she is taking this very hard.......




donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Bonny,just cause you felt better dont mean you are.Take care of that shoulder till it heals completley..*




bonny, listen to the farmer.

take it easy and stop doing yard work.
just because you don't have any snow on the ground right now doesn't mean to start doing outdoor work before the next snow storm hits.....




marciemi said:


> Oh,and a brief update on my walking buddy.  Apparently they did biopsies this week and did confirm for sure that it was breast cancer in at least two separate spots.  However, what is confusing them is that the cancer cells they've found are not breast cancer cells, but a kind more commonly found in the lungs and other areas.  Since they did find cancer in the lymph nodes, they are concerned that it actually possibly could have spread to the breast from somewhere else.  She had a mammogram abou 8 months ago that showed nothing at all, so it's either a very fast growing cancer, or came from a different source, obviously neither of which are good.
> 
> She goes tomorrow for a full body scan of some sort that determines if there is cancer anywhere else.  Please keep her in your prayers for that.  She finds out the results Wednesday and they hope to start treatment by the end of the week.  Either surgery (if it's just the breast cancer) or chemo (if it's more widespread).  She had no idea of any of this until 2 weeks ago when she started having pain under her arm.



marcie, if the breast cancer is really a secondary source, it doesn't look good.

i have her in my prayers.
mucho mummy dust for your walking buddy.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I havent had time to go thru all the posts this weekend.So tommorrow at work I'll play catch-up.
I know theres alot of homies that need mummy dust,just had no time to read!!
SeeYa in the morning.Goodnight all!!*


----------



## Metro West

The Amazing Race was fun tonight and next week is the finale. 

Heading to bed now...good night and have a pleasant tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I havent had time to go thru all the posts this weekend.So tommorrow at work I'll play catch-up.
> I know theres alot of homies that need mummy dust,just had no time to read!!
> SeeYa in the morning.Goodnight all!!*




donald, this was your fishing weekend wasn't it...

how many did you catch?




Metro West said:


> The Amazing Race was fun tonight and next week is the finale.
> 
> Heading to bed now...good night and have a pleasant tomorrow.



only one more week of amazing race.
i hate it when good shows end for the season.....


----------



## Niki Andiokno

OMG, so many pages to catch up with.  I only missed three days.

Marcie - prayers and mummy dust for your friend.  The Big C is just so wrong.

Prayers and hugs to all who need it.

Happy B-day to anyone I have missed.

Happy Anniversary Mac n' Mr. Mac.  I love Famous Dave's by the way.  I would be up for a Famous Dave's pulled pork sandwich any day.

I'm really jealous of those of you that live so close to a Six Flags.  I just love those.  The one in Gurnee, IL is awesome.  Better than many of the others.  I only live about an hour or so away, and I go to Gurnee for my opthalmologist every other month.  You would think I could go often.  I go maybe once a year.  I really need to do that again soon.  Gotta get a coaster fix.

Went to a wine tasting this weekend.  Pretty good, but focus on bargain wines.  I missed the tastings of expensive bottles they have had in the past.  But 60 wines is 60 wines.  4 hours to taste them all.  I came close, but missed about 15.  Hung over today.

Also played golf today.  Got my base sunburn.  For a strawberry blonde/redhead, I actually do tan.  I just have to burn alot first.

Have a good week, homies.


----------



## macraven

so......60 bottles of wine down in just 4 hours...

sounds like a fun way to spend an afternoon.....



i live near the gurnee six flags.

there are some days in the summer i just go over for a show in the late afternoon and a funnel cake...

the other six flags i go to is six flags mid america, near st louis.
actually it is about a 15 minute drive west of the city and a nice little park.

they have a couple of rides i really like down there.

about every other year i'll drive down there, get a room for about 3 nights and hit that park.

always eat off site when i see a jack in the box joint.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> The Dancing Redheads are here now to preform for tamie's belated birthday..




Thanks, Mac!  You da bestest!  And thanks to everyone else for the birthday wishes, too.




Laurabearz said:


> Today is my boys 6th Birthday and tomorrow is my oldest's 10th birthday, so we are basically in birthday world here.




You poor thing.  I get stressed out planning birthdays that are close together.  We have two on December 10 and 14.  Hope they have great birthday celebrations and that you survive it all!




macraven said:


> now, i'm off to dinner with mr mac.
> he said, "shouldn't we go someplace special tonight for dinner" (anniv) and i said, " of course!!"
> 
> 
> then he said, "great......let's do Famous Dave's"................
> 
> 
> 
> i wear my bbq sauce quite well so i said, "why not".......



HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How many does this make?  

I'm glad I'm not the only homie who wears dinner. 



roseprincess said:


> If you can spare some prayers, mummy dust, etc.
> My FIL(my DH's father) passed away Sat. around noontime.
> He died quietly with no suffering. It was expected that he wasn't going to last much longer.
> Thanks so much homies, very appreciated!




Sorry you and your family have to go through this.  I'm glad your FIL is in peace and hope your family finds it soon, too.  Even when you're happy for the person who passed on, there's always a sense of loss that's very difficult to cope with.  




Laurabearz said:


> I say the person WHO GAVE BIRTH should get gifts too. Who is with me??




Amen, sistuh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




marciemi said:


> My dad is improving, but although he was released from the hospital, they had to send him to a rehab center/nursing home because he is in no way ready to go home yet.  Although he is making steady recovery from the back surgery, it is leading to all sorts of other complications.  Taking him off the diabetes meds (I guess necessary for the surgery?) somehow led to gout.  The gout is making it hard on his recovery in general, but the meds for it made him really sick and are causing more internal bleeding.  Off those again and dealing with it the best he can.  Mom's having as hard of a time running back and forth and him expecting her to do everything for him and be there the full 12 hours of visiting hours.  And it's only going to get worse when he comes home and it's full time.   I'm just her sounding board right now which is about all I can do.
> 
> On a more happy note, happy anniversary and birthday to all those who have been celebrating!
> 
> Back to the more somber notes, many of you probably remember me whining about my walking buddy.  We walk about 3 days a week together (5-6 miles at a time) and I always complain when she cancels on me just because it's 30 below!    Anyways, on Tuesday she found out she has breast cancer.  It didn't sound like the doctors were very positive, like "no big deal", but instead more like "if we take the breast, and do chemo, and do radiation, then maybe we can beat it".    So please keep her in your prayers if you can!




Wow, Marcie, between your Dad, your friend, and all the regular family stuff, you've got a lot of stress and emotion on the plate to deal with.  Prayers and thoughts for all of you.




scotlass said:


> Hey mac, Happy Anniversary...it was mine last  Monday....and DH forgot !!
> 
> I cant be too upset it is the first time he has ( and hes looked after me like a  wee star since my hospital drama ) and only the 2nd time I havent !!




So you remembered and he didn't, and that was a break in tradition?  That's hysterical!  My DH forgets every holiday and birthday unless I remind him everyday for a month.

Hope you're feeling better and recovering.





marciemi said:


> The kind of funny part was that right as her dad left (and she didn't know he was over here since she's out of town with her mom for the weekend), she sent Stephen a text saying, simply 'You suck".  Stephen was like .  He asked her why and she said "Because you do".  He asked me what he was supposed to tell her and I suggested "I'm sorry you feel that way".  She continued with some more insults.  I only wish she'd sent it a minute earlier and Stephen could have showed her dad that it wasn't all his fault!




Can he block her number on his phone?  She needs to get over it.  They're too young to date seriously anyway.  Kids....


----------



## marciemi

Another long talk with DS.  Basically the plan now is that he's supposed to talk to her tomorrow at school and make it clear that they won't get back together.  According to her dad, she's still very set on them getting back together.  Dad was going to try to make her understand that it was over tonight, but told Stephen that HE really needed to tell her that because she wasn't going to accept it until that point.  So we were going through the how, what, and why of what to say.  Hopefully he will actually do this tomorrow and then they can both move on with their lives!


----------



## Laurabearz

Niki Andiokno said:


> I'm really jealous of those of you that live so close to a Six Flags.  I just love those.  The one in Gurnee, IL is awesome.  Better than many of the others.  I only live about an hour or so away, and I go to Gurnee for my opthalmologist every other month.  You would think I could go often.  I go maybe once a year.  I really need to do that again soon.  Gotta get a coaster fix.
> 
> .



We live near Brookfield Zoo and it takes us about an hour to get up there, give or take. We bought an AP for $69 and the Parking AP for $75  and have already gone twice. And we have plans to use a bunch of the free ticket coupons for friends.

 A great perk is our AP's are good for 6 Flags over GA, so on our way down to hilton head we will stop there for a couple of days and our park tickets are covered 



macraven said:


> there are some days in the summer i just go over for a show in the late afternoon and a funnel cake...
> 
> the other six flags i go to is six flags mid america, near st louis.
> actually it is about a 15 minute drive west of the city and a nice little park.
> 
> they have a couple of rides i really like down there.
> 
> about every other year i'll drive down there, get a room for about 3 nights and hit that park.
> 
> always eat off site when i see a jack in the box joint.



Dare we try and meet up there this summer or just stick with Florida 

And my first job was at Jack in the Box. When DH and I go to vegas our first stop is JITB, then we cruise the strip chowing on jumbo jacks and deep fried tacos


----------



## minniejack

Morning.

Monday and raining.  

Fits my mood--DH left me home alone last night for a golfing trip

As if I wasn't in a bad mood from the recital bit.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all...



As far as the fishing this weekend,got some nice keepers and 3rd degree sunburn!!Guess 30spf wasnt good enough..*


----------



## macraven

good monday morning homies.

off to work soon......ugh...


donald, ouch!

minnie.........oh my!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Would say everything was great here but oldest DS went to spent the night with a friend saturday and about 12:30 am he makes the kid mad and he hits ds in his ear that was operated on with a pillow and it pulls out the stiches in his ear and needless to say we were in 2 different er's until 7:00 am sunday morning.
DW was  and about to pounce on the kid but DS got mad at her 
Guess he didn't want to look like a baby in front of the friend *


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, still chuckling re the pole dance referencefresh picked posies always a good thang

rose - sorry to hear of ur loss

mac - congratulationson the anniversary, i have nothing nice to say about work though

todd - under construction siggiealways interesting compositions from u!



marciemi said:


> Another long talk with DS. Basically the plan now is that he's supposed to talk to her tomorrow at school and make it clear that they won't get back together. According to her dad, she's still very set on them getting back together. Dad was going to try to make her understand that it was over tonight, but told Stephen that HE really needed to tell her that because she wasn't going to accept it until that point. So we were going through the how, what, and why of what to say. Hopefully he will actually do this tomorrow and then they can both move on with their lives!


 
sorry to hear ur dad is struggling

im re the fact that the spurned girls dad felt the need to to a face meet with u re a breakup...have never heard of any such thing. too much drama, kids break up all the time in HS, think her dad is just feeding the fire - jmho though. This is all part of the maturation process, they need to work it out themselves...life lessons & all...parents can't fix everything & kids need to realize it. Your son does need to lay the cards on the table, sometimes u just can't be nice to somebody looking for more than u are prepared to give kwim?

ah well, off to see if the basement is leaking as the soaking rains are moving into our area


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Would say everything was great here but oldest DS went to spent the night with a friend saturday and about 12:30 am he makes the kid mad and he hits ds in his ear that was operated on with a pillow and it pulls out the stiches in his ear and needless to say we were in 2 different er's until 7:00 am sunday morning.
> DW was  and about to pounce on the kid but DS got mad at her
> Guess he didn't want to look like a baby in front of the friend *



Lawrence.....W T Heck??? I'd pounce the kid too.....hope DS is ok and cuts that friend off the list. 

marci.....your friend is in my thoughts and prayers. so sad, hoping not too late for treatment. And, Stephen's ex better back off. He can file harassment charges if she turns out to boil a bunny in yer kitchen 

Now Bonny.....you need to stay uninjured, ya know. Vacation is just around the corner. Weeds and leaves will be there when you get back. Rest that shoulder!!

Donald - spf30 is good, but did you RE-APPLY it mister  Can't wait to hear about your fishing excursion.

Hugs to homies having a bad day, Happy Birthday to anyone I have missed.

Back to work time  4 more days to the weekend!


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> Lawrence.....W T Heck??? I'd pounce the kid too.....hope DS is ok and cuts that friend off the list.
> 
> marci.....your friend is in my thoughts and prayers. so sad, hoping not too late for treatment. And, Stephen's ex better back off. He can file harassment charges if she turns out to boil a bunny in yer kitchen
> 
> Now Bonny.....you need to stay uninjured, ya know. Vacation is just around the corner. Weeds and leaves will be there when you get back. Rest that shoulder!!
> 
> Donald - spf30 is good, but did you RE-APPLY it mister  Can't wait to hear about your fishing excursion.
> 
> Hugs to homies having a bad day, Happy Birthday to anyone I have missed.
> 
> Back to work time  4 more days to the weekend!


*Actually no 
He kept tell DW it was his fault and I said what the you know what and asked him what kinda friend the kid was cause he knew you just had an operation on your ear and no matter how mad he got you never hit someone wth anything especially if you had major surgery .
This kid has major my family has money and we can do what we want issues  and DS seems to be ok *


----------



## circelli

Its a beautifull day here......which means yard work for me!!! 

At least my youngest DS is willing to help pick up pine cones!!! 

Wishing everyone a GREAT week!!


----------



## avic77

Good Noon all 
I have started my trip report please go read the first installment. i will try to post daily till I get it done but i make no promises. I have to get on my weight  I gained 10 lbs between Dh being home laid off and vacation and i am NOT happy about it. I was already about 10lbs over what I like to weigh. So I m getting my butt in gear.

Dh started back to work today  It's a relief  to know we have a job again. He is a bit overwhelmed today but I think that will pass.

I will try to catchup on everything this week.
Mac happy Anniversary 
Those with illnesses pains losses I am thinking of you and yours 
Everyone else


----------



## tlinus

avic77 said:


> Good Noon all
> *I have started my trip report please go read the first installment*. i will try to post daily till I get it done but i make no promises. I have to get on my weight  I gained 10 lbs between Dh being home laid off and vacation and i am NOT happy about it. I was already about 10lbs over what I like to weigh. So I m getting my butt in gear.
> 
> Dh started back to work today  It's a relief  to know we have a job again. He is a bit overwhelmed today but I think that will pass.
> 
> I will try to catchup on everything this week.
> Mac happy Anniversary
> Those with illnesses pains losses I am thinking of you and yours
> Everyone else



on my way.....

yipeeee a tripeeeee!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I have officially made lemonade!  ('cause I had lemons, trust me )

I posted last week that ds's first day of school was moved to before Labor Day, smack in the middle of the Universal vacation I planned and booked. No way was dh on board with ds missing the first 3 days of 6th grade. 

After some research and a little persuasion, I got dh to agree to move our trip to June 18-28, and our hotel from HRH Club to PBH Club! 

This is so much better because 1) it's sooner; 2) ds's FL cousins will be out of school so we can take them places; 3) I wasn't all that psyched about staying at HRH; 4) we would have had to take off work anyway, 'cause ds school ends 6/17, and camp doesn't begin until 6/29; and 5) I was able to move everything (including the flights) and added not much to the trip cost (ok, more than dh would have liked, but less than I originally thought). 

Now I'm busy remembering all the things I meant to do sometime this summer, since I have to have them done in 6 weeks! 

Maria


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> todd - under construction siggiealways interesting compositions from u!


 What can I say? I try and please send some of those soaking rains down here ASAP! 

We really need the rain in the worst way!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Well only 9 more days until our trip to Orlando!  

Hey Todd - can't wait to see what your siggie turns out to be this time 
*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> Well only 9 more days until our trip to Orlando!
> 
> Hey Todd - can't wait to see what your siggie turns out to be this time
> *



Ooooh! Does that mean a Trippie is in our future?! I  them!  But don't spend any time thinking of the homies while you are enjoying 9 days of fun in the sun! 

Maria


----------



## Laurabearz

Gee Todd are you starting to feel the pressure to make a fab new siggy?

(if not why not?)


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..

I HATE SUNBURN.I have been putting aloe vera on it allday.I'll tan soon hopefully..Got the A-C set on 70degrees and can still can fry a egg on my back!!Gotta love Florida sun!![/
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I]*


----------



## RAPstar

Hi All!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey whats up Andy,how is the show going??*


----------



## keishashadow

todd, we're supposed to have rain every day this week...i'd gladly send the remainder down.  We put in some of our tomato, cukes & pepper plants (very early ); i may be out covering them from potential frost this week

st L that is disturbing to think a kid would be so clueless, ur son is a peacemaker, rare trait imo

off to read the trippie hooray


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> todd, we're supposed to have rain every day this week...i'd gladly send the remainder down.  We put in some of our tomato, cukes & pepper plants (very early ); i may be out covering them from potential frost this week


 That would be wonderful Janet! I thought we were going to have some rain this evening but nothing happened.


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey whats up Andy,how is the show going??*



I can't believe its almost over!!


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> I can't believe its almost over!!





*Looked like a blast.Hope you had fun!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> That would be wonderful Janet! I thought we were going to have some rain this evening but nothing happened.



*It did look alittle dark in the horizon,but no rian over here!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK lady and gents,farmer Ted lost his almanac.These past month or so I stayed up longer then I have in years.
So goodnight all..*


----------



## macraven

nighty night mr farmer in the dell.........


andy, have you been loving the performances?
i bet you are great in it!



now i forgot what i was going to say.


oh yea, lets do a rain dance for orlando.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> nighty night mr farmer in the dell.........
> 
> 
> andy, have you been loving the performances?
> i bet you are great in it!
> 
> 
> 
> now i forgot what i was going to say.
> 
> 
> oh yea, lets do a rain dance for orlando.



Its a fun show. There's some pictures on my facebook.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*... Happy Star Wars Day everyone ... May the 4th be with you!!!*
*
Donald - I can't wait for the Florida sun ... especially after 5+ months of winter!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Its a fun show. There's some pictures on my facebook.


*I was actually just looking at them - they're great!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> oh yea, lets do a rain dance for orlando.


*not gonna rain when we're there ... we're taking our rain gear and as long as we have our rain gear with us, it doesn't rain!!
*


----------



## marciemi

Hey Mac - I just realized we forgot our two year anniversary of the thread!    I was thinking it was around now, but it was actually April 10th.  As far as I can tell, we forgot to celebrate!  What's up with that?  And it's about exactly when we moved here to our new digs on thread #7!  We gotta make sure that doesn't happen next year!

And yeah, it's late, I'm bored so I'm figuring out things like that since the August hours STILL aren't up!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey Todd ... how much longer before your siggie is "refurbished for our enjoyment"?????*


----------



## Tinker-tude

avic77 said:


> Dh started back to work today  It's a relief  to know we have a job again. He is a bit overwhelmed today but I think that will pass.
> 
> I will try to catchup on everything this week.
> Mac happy Anniversary
> Those with illnesses pains losses I am thinking of you and yours
> Everyone else



Love reading TRs!  I'm so glad DH has a job again.  Whew!  I guess that means you're not moving?


Bonny, Hope you don't overdo it packing.  If you'd like to take me along to help you with your sore shoulder, I'd be more than willing.  Really.  I'll even make sure your outfits coordinate with those snazzy camera bags you got.

Tam


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Mac ... here's one for you *


----------



## Beavis

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *... Happy Star Wars Day everyone ... May the 4th be with you!!!*
> *
> Donald - I can't wait for the Florida sun ... especially after 5+ months of winter!!!*


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies!!!

It's Cinco De Mayo - grab a margarita and dance!!!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great day!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hey Mac - I just realized we forgot our two year anniversary of the thread!    I was thinking it was around now, but it was actually April 10th.  As far as I can tell, we forgot to celebrate!  What's up with that?  And it's about exactly when we moved here to our new digs on thread #7!  We gotta make sure that doesn't happen next year!
> 
> And yeah, it's late, I'm bored so I'm figuring out things like that since the August hours STILL aren't up!



i didn't forget.
i have a note to myself that gives me the links to the other 6 threads and our start up date.

i think last year when we did the walk down memory lane only you, keisha and myself posted about it.


next year we'll red flag the day and do the walk then!!
you are in charge of the reminder notes for it marcie.


i know.
i need the sept hours so i can plan my adrs





avic77 said:


> Good Noon all
> I have started my trip report please go read the first installment. i will try to post daily till I get it done but i make no promises. I have to get on my weight  I gained 10 lbs between Dh being home laid off and vacation and i am NOT happy about it. I was already about 10lbs over what I like to weigh. So I m getting my butt in gear.
> 
> Dh started back to work today  It's a relief  to know we have a job again. He is a bit overwhelmed today but I think that will pass.
> 
> I will try to catchup on everything this week.
> Mac happy Anniversary
> Those with illnesses pains losses I am thinking of you and yours
> Everyone else




i missed that sentence until our tamie tu tu reposted it.

that is wonderful news.
the man has a job.
woo hoo.........

does this mean you can plan another trip? 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Mac ... here's one for you *



i loved that !!

tanks !!!

kitty fights air........so cute!!


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Morning Homies!!!
> 
> It's Cinco De Mayo - grab a margarita and dance!!!



our community next to us canceled the Cinco De Mayo 
too many of the vendors couldn't leave mexico for the event held near me.




Metro West said:


> Morning all...have a great day!



morning homie!
have we decided on our new siggie yet?

you know we all are anxious to see what is unveiled....


BEAVIS !!

good to see you here.......


where is brother butthead?
still sleeping in......


i'm off to work in a few.


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## avic77

macraven said:


> i missed that sentence until our tamie tu tu reposted it.
> 
> that is wonderful news.
> the man has a job.
> woo hoo.........
> 
> does this mean you can plan another trip?
> 
> 
> 
> We are saving to buy a new house
> We bought a brand new double wide mobile home when we got married becuase I was buying my land here and we couldnt afford a house and the land. We have been happy in this house and it has really served our needs over the years and 3 children later. But now i want to move closer to my mom and his mom who are both living on the other side of the county. I also want to buy the home we will retire to. Our dream is to open a B&B and we are going to look for a house that will be able to become a B&B later on.
> So nope no future vacations are in the plans right now.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey Todd ... you heading over to Seaworld today to check out Manta??*


----------



## avic77

Tinker-tude said:


> Love reading TRs!  I'm so glad DH has a job again.  Whew!  I guess that means you're not moving?
> 
> 
> Tam


Nope we will be staying right here in Alabama 
I was excited by the idea of moving but I think I would have really missed "home".
It is actually pretty amazing how things worked out for DH to get this job. I'll have to post about it when I have the time.


No update today on the TR I have to go shopping for Mothers day.


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey Todd ... you heading over to Seaworld today to check out Manta??*


 Nah...I work during the week so I'll wait until this weekend sometime.


----------



## Darcy03231

avic77 said:


> Nope we will be staying right here in Alabama
> I was excited by the idea of moving but I think I would have really missed "home".
> It is actually pretty amazing how things worked out for DH to get this job. I'll have to post about it when I have the time.
> 
> 
> No update today on the TR I have to go shopping for Mothers day.



Yea for the new job!!! I know you were worried about that before you left.   How is your mother-in-law doing?


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Nah...I work during the week so I'll wait until this weekend sometime.



metro, i rushed home after work to see if there was an unveiling today...


i think everyone is excited and anxious over what you are going to post for the siggie.


----------



## avic77

Darcy03231 said:


> Yea for the new job!!! I know you were worried about that before you left.   How is your mother-in-law doing?



MIL is doing better the doc ordered PT  for her shoulder and said they would do an MRI in 6 weeks if there was no improvement. She also pulled some legiments in her foos and is now in an ankle brace. 


I updated my TR and posted pictures (even one of me and the Mister  )


----------



## macraven

i already read it.
i was a good homie.


you forgot to put the sunglasses on oldest daughter in the first pic.

your children are beautiful!






and i noticed you are a redhead!


----------



## avic77

macraven said:


> i already read it.
> i was a good homie.
> 
> 
> you forgot to put the sunglasses on oldest daughter in the first pic.
> 
> your children are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i noticed you are a redhead!


Yep I truely am a proud redhead. Of course I hated it when I was younger but not anymore. Donkey thought I was Fiona  Is that a complement? Or do I look like an Ogre???
The glasses are showing up on DD for me 
I agree they are beautiful  but I am bias aren't I


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, i rushed home after work to see if there was an unveiling today...
> 
> 
> i think everyone is excited and anxious over what you are going to post for the siggie.


 Well...it's weird. They had soft openings last weekend...of course no one know because today was the public preview and the grand opening is 5/22. The only thing they are doing for passholders is from 5/26 - 5/30 from 8-9am. Nothing else for passholders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If Universal does something similar for HR3, I will be VERY upset!


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey Todd ... how much longer before your siggie is "refurbished for our enjoyment"?????*


 I just don't know...I've had several ideas but can't seem to pull it together and I don't want to just put anything in there for now.

I'll work on it more this week.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> I just don't know...I've had several ideas but can't seem to pull it together and I don't want to just put anything in there for now.
> 
> I'll work on it more this week.




*I'm sure what ever you come up with will be great!!
Go out on a limb-surprise us!!!



you know Star Treck is comming out tommorrow-hint hint*


----------



## keishashadow

going to go Trek-ing this weekend, thinking i should buy tixs ahead of time jik...youngest going w/buds on Friday...i told him i didn't want any spoilers!  

just saw 1st commerical for Burger King star trek kiddie meals, what will become of the i like square butts one

didja know??? another reason to celebrate cinco de mayo (no, not 2 for 1 coronas ) was fact that the defeat of napoleon III in mexico is attributed to giving the North more time to provision for stand @ Gettysburg.  France was suppling the Confederate troops with arms & the long drawn out battle/loss prevented it.asleep yet lol

taping AI to savor w/o commercial interruption


----------



## donaldduck352

*A country boy can survive!!!*


----------



## marciemi

Um...Hank Williams, Jr?

I was just listening to him on my ipod on the drive home from work today.  DH is out of town (in Florida actually) on business, so I'm driving his car, which actually has the adaptor to play the ipod.  Usually in my (old) car, I can't!


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> Um...Hank Williams, Jr?
> 
> I was just listening to him on my ipod on the drive home from work today.  DH is out of town (in Florida actually) on business, so I'm driving his car, which actually has the adaptor to play the ipod.  Usually in my (old) car, I can't!



*Thats to Kool,A family from Geen Bay Wisc, that likes Hank Jr.
How about some Charlie Daniels??*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Lady and gents I will say goodnight!!
Have a great evening all>>>*


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> *Thats to Kool,A family from Geen Bay Wisc, that likes Hank Jr.
> How about some Charlie Daniels??*




Uneasy Rider is also on my ipod (one of my favorites), along with of course The Devil Went Down to Georgia.  

Of course there's a lot of Poison too, along with Air Supply, just for some variety!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies.

My kids are STILL bouncing on the bed.

I wish I had their energy....

Time to get them shackled to the bunks.

Taminator


----------



## Darcy03231

Good morning everyone!   Another dreary day here.   I know we need the rain for the grass/flowers but I've had enough.   I need some sun!!!


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies.
> 
> My kids are STILL bouncing on the bed.
> 
> I wish I had their energy....
> 
> Time to get them shackled to the bunks.
> 
> Taminator




you kill me with those funny sayings of yours....




Darcy03231 said:


> Good morning everyone!   Another dreary day here.   I know we need the rain for the grass/flowers but I've had enough.   I need some sun!!!



g morning homies.
look at the bright side darcy, if it rains a lot, you can't mow the lawn then.


----------



## macraven

Good Morning HOmies.......and it is again hump day.

had to get that in before tlinus did.
she always posts that on wednesdays.



off to make another dollar today.
will be around for a tad bit 

after that, see you when the skool bell rings..


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## minniejack

Worfiedoodles said:


> I have officially made lemonade!  ('cause I had lemons, trust me )
> 
> I posted last week that ds's first day of school was moved to before Labor Day, smack in the middle of the Universal vacation I planned and booked. No way was dh on board with ds missing the first 3 days of 6th grade.
> 
> After some research and a little persuasion, I got dh to agree to move our trip to June 18-28, and our hotel from HRH Club to PBH Club!
> 
> This is so much better because 1) it's sooner; 2) ds's FL cousins will be out of school so we can take them places; 3) I wasn't all that psyched about staying at HRH; 4) we would have had to take off work anyway, 'cause ds school ends 6/17, and camp doesn't begin until 6/29; and 5) I was able to move everything (including the flights) and added not much to the trip cost (ok, more than dh would have liked, but less than I originally thought).
> 
> Now I'm busy remembering all the things I meant to do sometime this summer, since I have to have them done in 6 weeks!
> 
> Maria







keishashadow said:


> todd, we're supposed to have rain every day this week...i'd gladly send the remainder down.  We put in some of our tomato, cukes & pepper plants (very early ); i may be out covering them from potential frost this week
> 
> st L that is disturbing to think a kid would be so clueless, ur son is a peacemaker, rare trait imo
> 
> off to read the trippie hooray



you're ahead of me--we haven't planted a garden in 12 yrs--too many deer and I gave up.  DH got the great idea to use the dog kennel to place around the garden.  So, we're going to try it.  Hopefully, they can't jump it! (it's 8ft)



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *... Happy Star Wars Day everyone ... May the 4th be with you!!!*
> *
> Donald - I can't wait for the Florida sun ... especially after 5+ months of winter!!!*







avic77 said:


> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> i missed that sentence until our tamie tu tu reposted it.
> 
> that is wonderful news.
> the man has a job.
> woo hoo.........
> 
> does this mean you can plan another trip?
> 
> 
> so, glad to hear about his new job.
> We are saving to buy a new house
> We bought a brand new double wide mobile home when we got married becuase I was buying my land here and we couldnt afford a house and the land. We have been happy in this house and it has really served our needs over the years and 3 children later. But now i want to move closer to my mom and his mom who are both living on the other side of the county. I also want to buy the home we will retire to. Our dream is to open a B&B and we are going to look for a house that will be able to become a B&B later on.
> So nope no future vacations are in the plans right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you can find the perfect house.  They keep saying, there are some deals out there.  good luck
Click to expand...


----------



## circelli

Good morning Homies 

We are half way thru the work week!!

There is some sun here but the forecast says rain for the next 3 days 
Looking on the bright side my flowers & plants can grow!!

Later Gators


----------



## keishashadow

this week can't end soon enough for me

1/2 way home


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## avic77

Afternoon all homies


----------



## macraven

skool bell rang
 is home......



i beat the kids out of the building and beat the busses out of the parking lot.

i'm so proud of myself.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

_Afternoon all ... Happy Hump Day!_


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..

Who is lookin forward to watching Star Trek movie this weekend??*


----------



## macraven

me


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Not read back just a quick fly by.

Hope to get back to posting regular soon.

Take care of youse...x


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Who is lookin forward to watching Star Trek movie this weekend??*


 I never got into the series but liked the movies so far. I don't know if I'm going to see this one right now mainly because I like the original crew better than the others.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm going early that way I get 10rows back center!!

I wish Regal Cinamas would put better seats in..After 2hrs in there seats you will be numb on the bottom!! Lord knows they charge enough!!*


----------



## Laurabearz

I really want to see it. I need to wait until I hear reports as to whether or not I can bring my 10 year old


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> I never got into the series but liked the movies so far. I don't know if I'm going to see this one right now mainly because I like the original crew better than the others.



*FRom what I gather this is how capt Kirk got the Enterprise from capt Pike..
Should be intresting if they stay with the theme!!

Also seen the trailers and Karl Urban from Doom looks like a perfect Dr.McCoy!!

Also Leonard Nimoy(Spock)makes a cameo in it!!

I think its going to be great!!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all..
> 
> Who is lookin forward to watching Star Trek movie this weekend??*


*Probably won't see it until we get back from Orlando ... or maybe we'll take it in at CityWalk or DTD while we're down ... *



Metro West said:


> I never got into the series but liked the movies so far. I don't know if I'm going to see this one right now mainly because I like the original crew better than the others.


*I really loved the original series and now that they've remastered it, we bought it on DVD!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Laurabearz said:


> I really want to see it. I need to wait until I hear reports as to whether or not I can bring my 10 year old




*Here is a site that will shed some light from the critics..*



http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/star_trek_11/


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

Getting ready to take Jared to Cub Scouts.  Happy Hump Day!





macraven said:


> skool bell rang
> is home......
> 
> 
> 
> i beat the kids out of the building and beat the busses out of the parking lot.
> 
> i'm so proud of myself.....




Congratulations on beating the traffic jam!  And surviving a day of school!  After we got done with school, we jumped in the car and drove an hour to an education resources store.  Spent a LOT of money on books for Jared and educational toys for Jonathan.  I just keep buying and buying the books.  We won't have time to finish them all!   More books for Jonathan to use when he's old enough....





donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm going early that way I get 10rows back center!!
> 
> I wish Regal Cinamas would put better seats in..After 2hrs in there seats you will be numb on the bottom!! Lord knows they charge enough!!*




DH and I are going to try to go.  I'll be calling potential babysitters tonight to make sure we have something lined up.  You should just come to our theater.  Your butt would be fine.  Of course, your back and legs might suffer.


----------



## RAPstar

So........someone has been seeing someone special for the past few days. Wish me luck!!! Sweeney's las weekend is coming up. Hopefully I'll be doing another show to pass the time until October.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Your a busy man Andy,and you like the stage..A good hobie that might pay off!!

Goodnight all.I need to get back to my schedule.I got a job too look at in Perry FLA-pretty much the middle of nowhere!!

So See'Ya tommorrow!!*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *I think its going to be great!!!!*


 Well cool...I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## marciemi

Sigh.  It's a good news/bad news type of day.

Dad was finally released from the nursing home and allowed to come home.  

On the other hand, Mom (who is supposed to be doing all the care for him), apparently fell last night and broke two ribs and spent the day at the hospital.    So now they have her all drugged up, and she's not allowed to lift any weight (ie dad).

She goes back tomorrow to see if there's anything they can do.  I don't think there is, and I'm not sure what they're going to do overall.  Did I mention - sigh?!  Keep them in your prayers if you can!  Thanks!


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Probably won't see it until we get back from Orlando ... or maybe we'll take it in at CityWalk or DTD while we're down ... *



I know we are going to the Universal Cineplex theater to see Terminator Salvation the day we arrive, since the parks and CityWalk will probably be packed (it is Memorial Day weekend) we're going to go to the movie that Sat night, the 23rd.  I love that theater!!!!

If we don't get to see Star Trek here before we go to Uni, I'm sure we'll go to the Cineplex to se that as well


----------



## minniejack

Prayers for your family Marci


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Not read back just a quick fly by.
> 
> Hope to get back to posting regular soon.
> 
> Take care of youse...x




going to try.
hope you are mending well too!





RAPstar said:


> So........someone has been seeing someone special for the past few days. Wish me luck!!! Sweeney's las weekend is coming up. Hopefully I'll be doing another show to pass the time until October.




wishing you luck !




donaldduck352 said:


> *Your a busy man Andy,and you like the stage..A good hobie that might pay off!!
> 
> Goodnight all.I need to get back to my schedule.I got a job too look at in Perry FLA-pretty much the middle of nowhere!!
> 
> So See'Ya tommorrow!!*



is that a good thing or a bad thing?
I'll have to google Perry.




marciemi said:


> Sigh.  It's a good news/bad news type of day.
> 
> Dad was finally released from the nursing home and allowed to come home.
> 
> On the other hand, Mom (who is supposed to be doing all the care for him), apparently fell last night and broke two ribs and spent the day at the hospital.    So now they have her all drugged up, and she's not allowed to lift any weight (ie dad).
> 
> She goes back tomorrow to see if there's anything they can do.  I don't think there is, and I'm not sure what they're going to do overall.  Did I mention - sigh?!  Keep them in your prayers if you can!  Thanks!



prayers said.
keep us informed on how your mother is doing




Akdar said:


> I know we are going to the Universal Cineplex theater to see Terminator Salvation the day we arrive, since the parks and CityWalk will probably be packed (it is Memorial Day weekend) we're going to go to the movie that Sat night, the 23rd.  I love that theater!!!!
> 
> If we don't get to see Star Trek here before we go to Uni, I'm sure we'll go to the Cineplex to se that as well



i'm such a great fan of the ST movies and not the tv show as much.
i hope i'm not disappointed in the movie that is coming out.
i did read it was made strictly for movie goers and not a continuation of what we know as Star Trek.




and now it is about time for me to get ready for work.
as of 5 today, only one more work day this week......woo hoo.....


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and happy Thursday!


----------



## circelli

Thinking of you Marcie...sending mummy dust your way!!


----------



## macraven

is it dead here or what today...........


home from work and nobody is here.

i'll go play on the CB.....


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies
Hope all is well with everyone *


----------



## macraven

woo hoo......

life form is now returning..........


----------



## Laurabearz

Oh yay! I rallied the gals at the last minute for a dinner/drinking/movie night out so I am hopping in the shower and might even purdy up a little bit


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey all.Getting warm down here.
Its also dry as the Mojave..
*


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i'll go play on the CB.....










marciemi said:


> On the other hand, Mom (who is supposed to be doing all the care for him), apparently fell last night and broke two ribs and spent the day at the hospital.    So now they have her all drugged up, and she's not allowed to lift any weight (ie dad).
> 
> She goes back tomorrow to see if there's anything they can do.  I don't think there is, and I'm not sure what they're going to do overall.  Did I mention - sigh?!  Keep them in your prayers if you can!  Thanks!


 Sorry to hear about your mother...I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> is it dead here or what today...........
> 
> 
> home from work and nobody is here.
> 
> i'll go play on the CB.....



*sorry ... been busy getting things ready for our trip next week ... 

Hi all!!  *


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hi all!!  *


 Hey Bonny...you ready to hang out some next weekend?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well homies,I'm outa here.Have a great night all..
Tommorrow is FRIDAY!!!*


----------



## Metro West

Well...off to have dinner and watch Survivor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good evening!


----------



## macraven

i'm back and without any points.........


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> i'm back and without any points.........



boring !!


----------



## keishashadow

Laurabearz said:


> Oh yay! I rallied the gals at the last minute for a dinner/drinking/movie night out so I am hopping in the shower and might even purdy up a little bit


 
i've heard of such outings be good...naw, let 'er rip, make sure to post all the gory details!

marci - what a rotten run of luck for your parentshow will they handle this?  

mac - sounds like ur back in the swing of things @ skool

im so juiced for star trek...all about spock, new actor-zachary quinto (plays sylar on heros too) really an up & comer imo, one of our hometown boys

im playing hookey from indoor football game this weekend to catch it


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> boring !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Hey Bonny...you ready to hang out some next weekend?


*You bet!!! Can't wait ... *



macraven said:


> i'm back and without any points.........


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all.


----------



## Laurabearz

welp just back from The Ghosts of Girlfriends past or something like that... Matthew really should have taken his shirt off more. I would have preferred to see star trek but was voted down. 

I did manage some cocktails at dinner though


----------



## ky07

* Good morning Homies *


----------



## macraven

it's morning time.

get your butts out of bed.


if i have to get up and go to work, you can't lay around all morning, you need to get up too..





the above was a quote from my dear mother.
needless to say, i don't live near her anymore...........


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Friday!


----------



## geffric

macraven said:


> it's morning time.
> 
> get your butts out of bed.
> 
> 
> if i have to get up and go to work, you can't lay around all morning, you need to get up too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the above was a quote from my dear mother.
> needless to say, i don't live near her anymore...........


 

LOL Morning MAC -


----------



## Darcy03231

Good morning everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF indeed

im cooking 2 turkey breasts so i don't have to touch the stove this weekend.  always cook a day ahead so they cut down nice the next day.

made a meatloaf last night for sammiches today

got invited to brunch @ DSs house on ma's day

have i mentioned im sick of cooking?

*all the mama's in the house...enjoy!*

mac...ssssh...ur ma will hear u & then u'll get heck (the walls have ears..mother super power sense of hearing & all)


----------



## Laurabearz

Keisha... I just cooked a turkey breast last night!  Jennie O has those Freezer to Oven turkey breasts that turn out soooooooooo good, and soooooooo easy to do. 

Today I am cleaning my desk!


----------



## minniejack

I've one upped both of you.  I cooked up a beef roast.  Took 1/2 last night and made it into veggie stew, the other half into beef stew...So I'm done with tonight's supper.



I'm cooking some brownies or cake later today and then hubby will finally be home some we can put in the garden for the deer.


TGIF

And only 20 more days of 7th grade for DS--he added more than enough gray hairs this year!

g'day all


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> TGIF indeed
> 
> im cooking 2 turkey breasts so i don't have to touch the stove this weekend.  always cook a day ahead so they cut down nice the next day.
> 
> made a meatloaf last night for sammiches today
> 
> got invited to brunch @ DSs house on ma's day
> 
> have i mentioned im sick of cooking?
> 
> *all the mama's in the house...enjoy!*
> 
> mac...ssssh...ur ma will hear u & then u'll get heck (the walls have ears..mother super power sense of hearing & all)



why are you cooking so much?
are you having everyone over for dinner this weekend?


what time will dinner be served?
i need to know so i won't be late.......


keisha, for my mom i just call her on sunday.
sent the card the other day to her.

she is the drama queen so all i have to do is listen for 30 minutes on the phone and then tell her happy mom day.

i only do flowers on 2 days a year for her and mom day isn't one of them.


----------



## macraven

geffric said:


> LOL Morning MAC -





Darcy03231 said:


> Good morning everyone!



howdy howdy hi homies!
i can home from work to do lunch here.
i have cornbread and the school cafeteria doesn't.....


due to traffic, it took me 3 and a half minutes to get home for lunch.
normally, it is a 3 minute drive........


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Hi all!

I'm sorry to have been away so long.  I'll try to stop by more often and say "hi".  

Often I just have time for a quick "lurk".  I always check in tho and see how y'all are doing.  

Smiles to ALL (and thanks to Mac.. you know why!!)

Best, E


----------



## macraven

does everyone here celebrate mother's day?

i mean, more than just a card sent.


----------



## macraven

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm sorry to have been away so long.  I'll try to stop by more often and say "hi".
> 
> Often I just have time for a quick "lurk".  I always check in tho and see how y'all are doing.
> 
> Smiles to ALL (and thanks to Mac.. you know why!!)
> 
> Best, E





well.......it's about time you showed up young lady.

i was about to ask bonny to get out the dog sleds so we could hunt you down.

her snow melted so we were waiting for a flood in order to get the boat up to find you.........


you be sure to return anytime you can.

you were missed here!!


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> does everyone here celebrate mother's day?
> 
> i mean, more than just a card sent.



Jim and the kids make my favorite meal:

Chicken Parm with Angel Hair pasta (he makes the gravy - or sauce, whatever you all call it)

Garlic bread

Salad




We always call the Parents, but we rarely go out. And if it is going to be as nice as they say, I will spend the day out prepping the garden and planting seeds in the peat pods


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Friday all ... 

Can't believe we leave for the darkside and motherland next week already ...   still have tons to do before we leave.  Doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  today ... then later off to my last massage session for my shoulder before our trip ... 

Still need to start packing too *


----------



## minniejack

On mom's day usually there's a softball game for my daughter.  This year it's her 1st practice for the year. 

Didn't make me very happy--I was wanting to head up to Pittsburgh to try out the Melting Pot.

Maybe I'll just do my own fondue like one of the homies was saying they did awhile back.  Way cheaper. Today's payday and already broke

Did you all see the prices on ice cream?! And I never realized that its not a half gallon anymore.

My neighbor says I spend way too much time on here.  But I like to know what I'm buying before I spend the cash. Due to the diet issues, I've really been doing some research on food.  Just told my husband I might go get my registered dietitians degree since I've already been doing the homework.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> does everyone here celebrate mother's day?
> 
> i mean, more than just a card sent.



If you can call me cooking a (gluten-free) meal for everyone celebrating, then yes I do.


----------



## macraven

i'm just checking out who will have the best eats this sunday.


that way i can choose which house to hit at meal time....


----------



## bubba's mom

Randy is making what Tracie is having: chicken parm, green beans and dessert of my choice.  Hhhmmmm....what to have 

Anyways....hope everyone enjoys their weekend & Mother's Day.


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies 
Just stopped by to say hi *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*  wow ... it's very quiet in here ... where did everybody go???

Happy Saturday to all ...
*


----------



## circelli

We are actually working on the basement today!! 

My mom & dad are coming here tonight for steak, asparagus, potatoes & my mom's lemon pie 

Take it easy this weekends to all the mommies on here!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

i'm glad to read that the basement is being worked on today......


----------



## macraven

i've been busy doing my usual piddling around the house today......


some cleaning, some day dreaming.

then off to the mall with son earlier today.



now it is play time on the dis



bonny, it is getting closer to your time for fun in the sun !!


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon and a happy Saturday to you! I'm taking it easy this weekend since my sinuses have started their yearly ritual of making me feel like you know what! Plus...it's in the upper 90's this weekend (still no rain) and it's nice to sit in the a/c.


----------



## avic77

macraven said:


> i'm just checking out who will have the best eats this sunday.
> 
> 
> that way i can choose which house to hit at meal time....



We order ribs from a local place that has amazing BBQ! I'll get breakfast in bed ( toaster oven ready french toast sticks and OJ  and whatever cards the munchkins make and a gift DH will buy. I know what I am getting becase he asked what I wanted and I couldnt think of anything finally i said DDR for the Wii


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to bed...have a good night and a Happy Mother's Day to all those mothers out there!


----------



## bubba's mom

Wishing all the Moms, Grandmas, Aunts, etc... a wonderful Mother's Day. 

After puppy skool, I get to take my DH clothes shopping   He lost so much weight last year, he won't have any summer clothes to fit.   He HATES shopping and he needs new clothes....sooooo....   Hey..he said I can do anything I want for Mother's Day....  (at least I'll know what size to buy for Father's Day  )

Happy Sunday to everyone else


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Mother's Day to all the human and fur kid moms out there!!*



macraven said:


> bonny, it is getting closer to your time for fun in the sun !!


 *... 3 more sleeps ... *


----------



## macraven

to everyone !!



i decided i didn't get an early start to anyone's house this morning.

screw it.
i'm fixing pasta for dinner.


who's coming over to join in with me??


----------



## donaldduck352

*





Happy Mothers Day!!



*


----------



## minniejack

Let's see MOTHER'S DAY!

I've already cleaned the kitchen 2x without anyone helping.  Got into an argument with DH about where to put stupid garden.

The usual...


----------



## circelli

Mac...what time is dinner?? 

My DS's made me things 

DH is STILL working on the basement!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Correct me if I'm wrong .HRH isn't a Loews resort??*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Correct me if I'm wrong .HRH isn't a Loews resort??*



*I thought Hard Rock is a Loews hotel ... 

It's on their website - http://www.loewshotels.com/en/Cities/Orlando.aspx *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Darn the website says they are..

I have a big problem with Loews now and dont think i can get over it!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Darn the website says they are..
> 
> I have a big problem with Loews now and dont think i can get over it!!!*



*uh oh ... what happened??? *


----------



## donaldduck352

*I will PM you..*


----------



## macraven

HRH is not a Loews hotel.  Isn't it owned by native americans?

remember all the threads about it last year?

pm me the problem also.


HRH pulled out of the loews program july 1st 08.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> HRH is not a Loews hotel.
> 
> remember all the threads about it last year?
> 
> pm me the problem also.
> 
> 
> HRH pulled out of the loews program july 1st 08.



*Then why is it still on their website??? *


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Mac...what time is dinner??
> 
> My DS's made me things
> 
> DH is STILL working on the basement!!!



keep him busy working in the basement!!
we have a party to plan...

dinner will be at 5:30.
be sure to be on time......




minniejack said:


> Let's see MOTHER'S DAY!
> 
> I've already cleaned the kitchen 2x without anyone helping.  Got into an argument with DH about where to put stupid garden.
> 
> The usual...




i see you only celebrate fathers day also.


i sent mine on a bike ride so i could enjoy my afternoon on the computer.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Then why is it still on their website??? *



i need to google it.

i thought i read last year where it was sold.

we know that HRH is not affiliated in the loews program but one of their own.

they provide the fotl and a few other perks due to being on universal property.  some of their perks are a universal thing.


----------



## macraven

not finding much but this:


Hard Rock is a big brand around the world, with Hard Rock Cafes in many countries, and nine hotels. The Hard Rock Hotel Orlando is a joint effort by Hard Rock Cafe, Universal Studios, and Loews Hotels.


maybe it is considered joint effort of loews hotels as it sits on universal property.....but don't know if it is owned by loews.

like i said before, we hashed this out on a thread a year ago and thought i read an article of HRH being bought out by a native american group.


i'll keep checking.
if it wasn't bought out by NA, then maybe another group did buy it.


all i know is HRH in orlando has no affiliation with the loews programs of youfirst.


----------



## macraven

maybe i should say, hrh partners with loews hotels in orlando.

the hrh in other cities partners with others also.
such as:



LAS VEGAS -- Ricks Cabaret International, Inc., the nations premier chain of upscale gentlemens clubs, has partnered with the famous Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas to create the Ricks Cabaret Rockstar Suite.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i need to google it.
> 
> i thought i read last year where it was sold.
> 
> we know that HRH is not affiliated in the loews program but one of their own.
> 
> they provide the fotl and a few other perks due to being on universal property.  some of their perks are a universal thing.



*interesting ... especially if they're still advertising it as a Loews hotel ...

... on their "about us" page it also says ... as well as three vacation spots in Orlando  Portofino Bay, Royal Pacific Resort and Hard Rock Hotel.*


----------



## macraven

The company was sold to the Seminole Tribe of Florida in 2006. There are currently over 140 Hard Rock Cafes in over 36 countries. There are also special ones in the Rogers Centre and Yankee Stadium.[citation needed]



the Seminole Tribe of Florida own the HRC.
maybe that is what i was thinking of.


but, HRH does not have any link to the Loews Hotels programs.


i'm still waiting for donald's pm......



gets confusing.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Very confusing ... oh well ... I learned something new today!*


----------



## macraven

bonny, where is donald?

he started us on this discussion and now he is gone......


maybe he went out fishing............


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, where is donald?
> 
> he started us on this discussion and now he is gone......
> 
> 
> maybe he went out fishing............



 ...


----------



## roseprincess

Hi Homies-

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!! 

Sorry I've been MIA. Just things are crazy lately and all the time. Hopefully once summer comes and kids are out of school, things will die down a little I hope.

Thank you, Homies, for all your condolences, of my FIL's passing last weekend, very appreciated 
It's been one heck of a week this past week  . DH and I have been the ones trying to set up a memorial service for FIL at our church. THere's been a little disagreement and frustration from other family members, of how they want the memorial service. Finally there has been agreement from DH's family members of this upcoming memorial service in 2 weeks.

I was out most of the day yesterday with my mom, aunt, and cousin. My aunt and cousin came in from out of town. Had a girls day out (out to lunch in downtown Chicago).

DH made me breakfast this morning  and also got a couple of gifts and roses  

Hi to all 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...hope everyone had a nice Mother's Day! It's been really hot again here...my a/c hasn't quit running for two days now! 

It's supposed to cool down later this week and there's actually rain in the forecast.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> bonny, where is donald?
> 
> he started us on this discussion and now he is gone......
> 
> 
> maybe he went out fishing............



*Sorry about that.I'm back.Mummy's day kinda thing....

You both can see my point tho,right??*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Sorry about that.I'm back.Mummy's day kinda thing....
> 
> You both can see my point tho,right??*







yes, i see your point.  if you want to live to tomorrow, i totally understand......














(POSITIVELY   !!

did you call mums today?)




i know you did.    you're a good boy mr donald.






we only celebrate father's day in our house...


----------



## Metro West

Well...off to bed again. Good night and have a pleasant Monday.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies,I'm overdone for sleep..
So with a GOOD Motherday under my belt,I will say goodnight all.Its been a good day,so lets say the rest of the week will be the same!!!
Bonny & macI will let you know what comes tommorrow on what I was talking about..
Goodnight all!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## macraven

what is this?


the sun goes down and homies catch zzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## macraven

btw, where's coastermom these days?


----------



## coastermom

Hello everyone ..remember me ???

Ok well I have been MIA for awhile . Been very busy at work and with the kids . Little guy made his first holy communion last week and then the rest is the everyday life nonsence that goes on.

Wanted to come on and wish the HOMIES a HAPPY MOTHERS DAY .
Hope to get on more now that things are calming down a bit . 

Hope everyone is well ....


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all!!! Had a great closing weekend (for the most part, but that's another story). Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Watching the Celebrity Apprentice finale.


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Hello everyone ..remember me ???
> 
> Ok well I have been MIA for awhile . Been very busy at work and with the kids . Little guy made his first holy communion last week and then the rest is the everyday life nonsence that goes on.
> 
> Wanted to come on and wish the HOMIES a HAPPY MOTHERS DAY .
> Hope to get on more now that things are calming down a bit .
> 
> Hope everyone is well ....




see.....i mention her name and she appears...

vo la......



RAPstar said:


> Evening all!!! Had a great closing weekend (for the most part, but that's another story). Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Watching the Celebrity Apprentice finale.




boy, this has gone quick.

still have plans for the fall trip andy/rob?

and hello rose.
glad you are surviving the rest of the school year with the kiddos.


----------



## minniejack

Morning


----------



## Laurabearz

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Then why is it still on their website??? *



Do you know any big company's website that is correct? lol



macraven said:


> maybe i should say, hrh partners with loews hotels in orlando.
> 
> the hrh in other cities partners with others also.
> such as:
> 
> When I first joined Loews first the HRH were apart of it...
> 
> 
> 
> LAS VEGAS -- Ricks Cabaret International, Inc., the nations premier chain of upscale gentlemens clubs, has partnered with the famous Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas to create the Ricks Cabaret Rockstar Suite.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *interesting ... especially if they're still advertising it as a Loews hotel ...
> 
> ... on their "about us" page it also says ... as well as three vacation spots in Orlando  Portofino Bay, Royal Pacific Resort and Hard Rock Hotel.*


But the small print says HRH doesnt use the You First Program :-(



macraven said:


> The company was sold to the Seminole Tribe of Florida in 2006. There are currently over 140 Hard Rock Cafes in over 36 countries. There are also special ones in the Rogers Centre and Yankee Stadium.[citation needed]
> 
> 
> 
> the Seminole Tribe of Florida own the HRC.
> maybe that is what i was thinking of.
> 
> 
> but, HRH does not have any link to the Loews Hotels programs.
> 
> 
> i'm still waiting for donald's pm......
> 
> 
> 
> gets confusing.



I would like a PM too... ((hugs))


----------



## keishashadow

hey all!

hope all the ma's (whether of furry babies or those who stand upright) had a relaxing day!  all the plans sounded swell, anything to get out of cooking for a day i say, think it's main reason i like to travel.  I attended brunch @ DSs house...with my ex MIL in attendance.  so glad DIL had mimosa's...mine all mine...a great way to start the day lol

saw Star Trek Saturday night, glad they didn't botch it up.  when researching my upcoming trip i found a museum near the space needle that features both jimmie hendrix and star wars installation in the EMP/Sci Fi project...trying to work it in to our abbreviated stay in seattle. 

head's up, I found out one of my VISA cards (card needs to say signature on it, a line of credit type offering) entitles me to BOGO movie tix once a month thru Fandango?  wonder how long i had the perc & didn't use it? duh  Anyway, while digging around the other percs i found a discount for HRH, buy 2 nights, get 1 free.  Appears the link just leads to the one in chicago currently though, posting jik anybody wants to dig further into this if u have a signature card. 

doesn't the seminole tribe just own the other HRH in fla (one  anna nicole died in?), didn't know they owned the orlando one? what do i know lol

bonny - soooo close for u

todd - no AC in FLA, my oldest DS thought his died & it just needed a charge, although the technician said it's near end of life & he may need to have it juiced again this season...still better than buying new whole house one imo


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> todd - no AC in FLA, my oldest DS thought his died & it just needed a charge, although the technician said it's near end of life & he may need to have it juiced again this season...still better than buying new whole house one imo


 Mine is working (knock wood) but it's running all the time. I hate to think what the bills will be this summer.


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!!

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!!

Donald - whatever happened (I'm so nosey - tell me ) I hope it works out!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

I hope everyone is well-rested from celebrating and being celebrated! I just booked the rental car for our upcoming trip. 

When we saw Star Trek (awesome!!!), there was a preview for the new Terminator movie. DS hasn't seen any of them, but is now interested in the T2 ride, so I guess we'll give that one a whirl. I haven't been on it since, well, a really long time...

Maria


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> hey all!
> 
> hope all the ma's (whether of furry babies or those who stand upright) had a relaxing day!  all the plans sounded swell, anything to get out of cooking for a day i say, think it's main reason i like to travel.  I attended brunch @ DSs house...with my ex MIL in attendance.  so glad DIL had mimosa's...mine all mine...a great way to start the day lol
> 
> 
> head's up, I found out one of my VISA cards (card needs to say signature on it, a line of credit type offering) entitles me to BOGO movie tix once a month thru Fandango?  wonder how long i had the perc & didn't use it? duh  Anyway, while digging around the other percs i found a discount for HRH, buy 2 nights, get 1 free.  Appears the link just leads to the one in chicago currently though, posting jik anybody wants to dig further into this if u have a signature card.
> 
> Even though Discover kept saying I would get rewards, I never received anything, so for YEARS, I just thought I wasn't entitled.  A friend told me just before Christmas that you have to sign up--she puts everything on her card and pays it off every month just to get the rewards.  I've gotten a lot of free Sephora since that time.
> 
> I think that's the credit card companies plan--they offer the perk, but most people don't cash in on it, so they're ahead of the game.


todd - no AC in FLA, my oldest DS thought his died & it just needed a charge, although the technician said it's near end of life & he may need to have it juiced again this season...still better than buying new whole house one imo[/QUOTE]



Metro West said:


> Mine is working (knock wood) but it's running all the time. I hate to think what the bills will be this summer.
> 
> I got my new electric bill and it went up $10 on my budget and it's not even my anniversary month--I guess they are getting ready for the rate hike in July.  So I'm running around screaming, "Turn out the lights, unplug your cells, get out of the shower.
> 
> Oh and DS got his way about garden, he put it over where we used to have bonfires, somewhat shady.  He thinks he knows best and I'm tired of arguing.
> I'm off to gather up all of the rocks where he rototilled.
> 
> Where do these rocks come from??  I feel like I'm in some strange Pirates of the Caribbean movie.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
I know its late but wanted to say hope all mothers had a great mothers day and would have gotten on yesterday and said it but DW and youngest DS hijacked the pc  *


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies*
> *I know its late but wanted to say hope all mothers had a great mothers day and would have gotten on yesterday and said it but DW and youngest DS hijacked the pc  *


 
lol thanx

minnie i didn't think the electric dereg was coming until next year, hold onto yer wallets.  I got a new cell phone this weekend, it's 'green', tells me to unplug the charger after use to save energy...now, i have a phone nagging me, great


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... hope everyone's Monday is a good one ...

Well 2 more sleeps  ... have packed most of our clothes - just doing a bit of last minute laundry and finishing up some office stuff for Lee ... can't wait to check in online for our flight tomorrow!! *


----------



## scotlass

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... hope everyone's Monday is a good one ...
> 
> Well 2 more sleeps  ... have packed most of our clothes - just doing a bit of last minute laundry and finishing up some office stuff for Lee ... can't wait to check in online for our flight tomorrow!! *



Hey youse....

Bonny hope youse have a blast.

Youse are still gonnae visiting in October right ?


----------



## macraven

Keisha,but is your new green cell also green...............


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... hope everyone's Monday is a good one ...
> 
> Well 2 more sleeps  ... have packed most of our clothes - just doing a bit of last minute laundry and finishing up some office stuff for Lee ... can't wait to check in online for our flight tomorrow!! *





you mean you have one more sleep before you leave.


no one sleeps the night before an orlando vacation.
it is too exciting to get to sleep the eve before...


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Keisha,but is your new green cell also green...............


 
i wish, actually wanted red, it's a gunmetal something or other im told...looks black to me

speaking of green, i stopped @ library to pick up some books & am getting corraled to buy a rain barrel if they get a grant to buy a ton of them

maybe we can bob for apples if we get bored

sounds like alot of extra work here for somebody

i sleep like a log night before vacation...something to do with 2 benydrls lol


----------



## Laurabearz

I wish I was packing to go some where... We have a month until Hilton Head, and I will admit it, I have started gathering things for it. 

On a sad note, my friend came over today and she told me the doctors think she might have cancer.  They need to run more test and have something scheduled for June 1st. Anyway if your so inclined, please think good thoughts for her. Thanks


----------



## donaldduck352

*Another Monday pass..
Hey bonny&lee its HOT down here.It will be a welcomed break from the winter Ya'LL went thru!!*


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> i wish, actually wanted red, it's a gunmetal something or other im told...looks black to me
> 
> speaking of green, i stopped @ library to pick up some books & am getting corraled to buy a rain barrel if they get a grant to buy a ton of them
> 
> maybe we can bob for apples if we get bored
> 
> sounds like alot of extra work here for somebody
> 
> i sleep like a log night before vacation...something to do with 2 benydrls lol




you kill me......



Laurabearz said:


> I wish I was packing to go some where... We have a month until Hilton Head, and I will admit it, I have started gathering things for it.
> 
> On a sad note, my friend came over today and she told me the doctors think she might have cancer.  They need to run more test and have something scheduled for June 1st. Anyway if your so inclined, please think good thoughts for her. Thanks




sending mummy dust.
better yet, added her to my prayer list.

cancer is a very ugly word.
i hope she does not have it.


----------



## scotlass

Laurabearz said:


> On a sad note, my friend came over today and she told me the doctors think she might have cancer.  They need to run more test and have something scheduled for June 1st. Anyway if your so inclined, please think good thoughts for her. Thanks



Sendin  good thoughts ower the water....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> boy, this has gone quick.
> 
> still have plans for the fall trip andy/rob?



Yup. Hoping the funds will come together. If not, I'll just switch to one of the cheaper hotels nearby. Though I think the rate I have with the superhero special is actually cheaper than what I priced at the Doubletree!


----------



## donaldduck352

*On the hotel theme.I know for sure that the Seminole tribe owns the one in Tampa.Its a big gamling-Las Vegas style resort.Its pretty kool since they added slots-blackjack and other casino games I never won at!!



Hey Todd,dont feel bad my A-C stays running 10hrs a day just to keep my house at a cozy 76...Its only been in the 90's all week.Welcome to a early summer!!
I hate to see my bill this month...

Then again A-C ruined me.When I was growing up in the Gainsville area we had no A-C!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> boy, this has gone quick.
> 
> still have plans for the fall trip andy/rob?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Hoping the funds will come together. If not, I'll just switch to one of the cheaper hotels nearby. Though I think the rate I have with the superhero special is actually cheaper than what I priced at the Doubletree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I hope you keep it.HHN is so kool!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> RAPstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> boy, this has gone quick.
> 
> still have plans for the fall trip andy/rob?
> 
> *I hope you keep it.HHN is so kool!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey youse..
> 
> What about us to feard to do HHN ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## macraven

dup


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> donaldduck352 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAPstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey youse..
> 
> What about us to feard to do HHN ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bring shackles alone and you go with me.
> 
> we will be tied together at the ankles.........
> 
> such fun we will have in the houses then.......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> donaldduck352 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAPstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey youse..
> 
> What about us to feard to do HHN ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then well have to do the day trip together,if they bring it back!!
> That might lighten you up to do the night..
> If not it will be a good DisMeet!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> scotlass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donaldduck352 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bring shackles alone and you go with me.
> 
> we will be tied together at the ankles.........
> 
> such fun we will have in the houses then.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive  broken out in a cold sweat just thinking about it.....
> 
> Nothing personal mac.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RAPstar

I just hope I don't deafen anyone with my screams. lol


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> I just hope I don't deafen anyone with my screams. lol



*Cann't be as worse as JodyOr can it??*


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scotlass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive  broken out in a cold sweat just thinking about it.....
> 
> Nothing personal mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll just toss in peanut butter cups in your mouth when you open it to scream.
> it will calm you down then........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAPstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I don't deafen anyone with my screams. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no one can scream as loud as jodie..............(or inkognito........to name a few)
> 
> 
> if i can survive jodie screaming in my ear and twisting my fingers, you should be a piece of cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## scotlass

RAPstar said:


> I just hope I don't deafen anyone with my screams. lol



Will I hear you back at the bar in Margaritaville ?


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Will I hear you back at the bar in Margaritaville ?



*mac and i got a few months to talk you into it!!*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> *mac and i got a few months to talk you into it!!*



no..nay..never !!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Goodnight all..
See'Ya in the morning!!*


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> no one can scream as loud as jodie..............(or inkognito........to name a few)
> 
> 
> if i can survive jodie screaming in my ear and twisting my fingers, you should be a piece of cake.



Should I be carrot or red velvet?

You also forget I'm an actor who has been taught to project using my diaphragm. lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Yup. Hoping the funds will come together. If not, I'll just switch to one of the cheaper hotels nearby. Though I think the rate I have with the superhero special is actually cheaper than what I priced at the Doubletree!


*Keep an eye out for public codes for Disney ... sometimes you can get a great deal, especially if you stay at one of the values ... *


scotlass said:


> Hey youse..
> 
> What about us to feard to do HHN ?


*nothing to be scared of ... *



RAPstar said:


> I just hope I don't deafen anyone with my screams. lol





donaldduck352 said:


> *Cann't be as worse as JodyOr can it??*



*  ... I'd have to agree with that! *


macraven said:


> i'll just toss in peanut butter cups in your mouth when you open it to scream.
> it will calm you down then........


 *... only if I get to share them!*



macraven said:


> no one can scream as loud as jodie..............(or inkognito........to name a few)
> 
> 
> if i can survive jodie screaming in my ear and twisting my fingers, you should be a piece of cake.


*We actually love having Jodie with us ... she's a hoot!!!*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Laurabearz said:


> On a sad note, my friend came over today and she told me the doctors think she might have cancer.  They need to run more test and have something scheduled for June 1st. Anyway if your so inclined, please think good thoughts for her. Thanks



Prayers for your friend.  No one ever wants to hear the big C.

Things have been busy, homies.  Haven't had the time to spend here that I would like.  Just read many many pages.  Here goes.

Work has been really really busy.  My Mom and Grandma have had some health problems.  Things are all the more difficult because they live 3 hours away and refuse to move closer to me.  It is hard to coordinate all of their doctors, as well as people to drive them to the MD, all while working 3 hours away. 

Went to see them this weekend for Mom's Day.  I spent two days cooking.  Friday, before we left, I made marinades and did all my prep to make dinner for family and friends on Saturday.  I was going to make a Javanese Pork Tenderloin, Pork lo mein, Asparagus Sesame Salad and Peach Cobbler.  Early Saturday morning, before we left home, I put the meat in the marinades and cut up the veggies.  Then I proceeded to leave the whole shebang on my kitchen floor.  Didn't realize it until I was at my Mom's house 3 hours later.  Oh well, got people coming tonight, so I gotta raid my Mom's pantry.  

My family likes pork more than anything, so that is all I could really find.  I did a Teriyaki Pork Roast, Garlic Mashed Potatoes, Green Beans and Denver Chocolate Pudding Cake.  People came to the house in two shifts, and there was plenty left over.  Also, while there, I cleaned out their cupboards.  You wouldn't believe the stuff that was expired and stale.

Sunday, I cooked Mother's Day dinner before heading back home.  I fixed Filipino Christmas Ham (ham boiled in rum, pineapple juice and brown sugar, drained, then baked)  orange glazed rolls, salad with mediterranean dressing and corn pudding.  Also a devil's food cake with cream cheese frosting.  Whew!  When I"m cooking, though, my family leaves me alone.  Otherwise we constantly fight.  So cooking is the best recipe for a successful family visit.

My diet will be wrecked for a week after this.  My Grandmother is 87 and is suffering from some vascular problems.  Also, her MD is considering heart surgery on her.  Kinda think it is odd for someone that old, but I'm not an MD.  Anyway, she hasn't been eating, so I fixed her favorites this weekend.  Who knows how many more times I'll be able to cook for her.

Anyway, back to the grind today.  Gonna rant a little.  Had a jury trial.  My client and 3 witnesses said the defendant changed lanes directly into the side of her vehicle.  Defendant admitted he changed lanes, hitting my client, and he never saw her before hitting her.  Also, he pled guilty to failure to reduce speed to avoid a collision ticket.  Damages weren't really contested much.  I LOST!!!  No one could believe it.  Speaking with the jurors, one in particular, said that they didn't want negligence on Defendant's permanent record.  What, this isn't high school.  No one has a permanent record on these things.  I think in this economy, no one wants to put a judgment on someone.  It matters not that his insurance company would pay for it all.
It was just wrong.  

Rant over.  Hope y'all have a good night.


----------



## macraven

i'm hungry after reading your post...............


btw, you were robbed on that case.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Thanks, mac. I thiought so, too.  I'll be doing some post trial motions, hoping to get a change in the judgment or at least a new trial.

Sorry to make ya hungry so late at night.  I love to cook, so I think about food no matter what time of day.  You are so close, I'll cook for you some time.  Actually, grilled seafood is my specialty.  My family doesn't like it, so I don't get to cook it there.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Niki Andiokno said:


> Anyway, back to the grind today.  Gonna rant a little.  Had a jury trial.  My client and 3 witnesses said the defendant changed lanes directly into the side of her vehicle.  Defendant admitted he changed lanes, hitting my client, and he never saw her before hitting her.  Also, he pled guilty to failure to reduce speed to avoid a collision ticket.  Damages weren't really contested much.  I LOST!!!  No one could believe it.  Speaking with the jurors, one in particular, said that they didn't want negligence on Defendant's permanent record.  What, this isn't high school.  No one has a permanent record on these things.  I think in this economy, no one wants to put a judgment on someone.  It matters not that his insurance company would pay for it all.
> It was just wrong.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> i'm hungry after reading your post...............
> 
> 
> btw, you were robbed on that case.



Ditto. Come to my house.  I'm hungry.


----------



## coastermom

OMG Mac that was too funny that you asked where I was and I posted ..


Hello all , Some new homies since I have been  here last just wanted to shout out HELLO .

Been really busy here . My son has made his first communion . .. He was so cute and I was so proud . 

Bowling has finally ended and now baseball and soccer have taken over our lives . My middle one in 8th grade has so much going on getting ready for High School ..UGH ... trips and proms are coming ..more UGH ... 

My family is crazy and my poor sister in law is having a break down . Her son is ADD and now her daughter has just been tested and has ADHD . She is besides herself and doesn't know where to start. I have been helping her as well as helping myself with my sons issues . The schools here are a mess and they will vote this stupid mayor in again .... So families with kids with needs are having major issues. 


We actually have good news for us coaster freaks ... Our Six Flags here in NJ had a scavenger hunt on May 2nd . The prize was one of 30 seats on the first train out on their new coaster BIZARRO ...WELL WE WON ... I am so excited ... DS is too short to ride but me , DH and both DD will be riding as well as one of DD's friends . WE are very excited  We are suppose to ride on May 21st . I will post photos ... 

Ok gotta clean today and get some stuff done . My dear friend is going into the hospital today to have surgery on her leg and I am going to get some flowers or balloons for her when she gets out . 

Hope to make it in later ...


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

to all who need it

day is stinkin big time here, what do i do when i need a lift?

no, not drink, too early

i go to youtube...to watch Kennnywood ride thrus

for 'yer viewing pleasure (minnie-here's a fix for you! lol), old skool coasters

circa 1920...the Jack Rabbit...play thru to 1 min mark & catch the infamous double dip...yes, u r guaranteed airtime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwhh-fETNKk

phantom's revenge, don't forget to duck...yes, that is a steel mill across the river, not the one mr keisha work at though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qNEUVeQdx4&feature=related

& it loops thru the thunderbolt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp6zDCJ9vzQ

anybody have any goodies from their hometown parks? no, orlando doesn't count lol


----------



## coastermom

AS sson as I figure out how to post the links from Youtube I could give you three good ones...

Search out .. EL TORO at Six Flags Great Adventure as well as Nitro and Kingda Ka . ALL three are amazing rides but EL TORO and NITRO are my Favs. . I am sure there are ride videos on all three on You Tube..


Ok off to get the kiddies from school ... then off to the HS for an incoming freshman gathering ... OOOOO FUN ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Tuesday to all ... off to run a few errands this afternoon

Looking forward to the heat of Florida!!*


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Happy Tuesday to all ... off to run a few errands this afternoon
> 
> Looking forward to the heat of Florida!!*


*Have fun *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.Can you believe I'm still at work..Inventory time.
But all I got to do is put into the computer.Just got done and its raining outside so i figure i do some posting..

Did I mention The Star Treck movie is awesome!!
No spoilers but its action from start to end.No lame or boring spots.It deff leaves room for sequals or a new show on TV..*


----------



## keishashadow

Star Trek was better than i had expected

will check out the coaster ride thru's, if ur into that sort of stuff (the next best thing to being there, Cedar Point's are great too-on their  official website)


----------



## Metro West

Well...we finally got a good soaking rain today and this evening! Hopefully the trend will continue and everything will be green again instead of this ugly brown.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Well...we finally got a good soaking rain today and this evening! Hopefully the trend will continue and everything will be green again instead of this ugly brown.



*We got one of thos BTTF storm here.Alot of lightning,nickel size hail,winds i would guess 50mph and only 1/4 inch of rain.But at least it rained!!*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *We got one of thos BTTF storm here.Alot of lightning,nickel size hail,winds i would guess 50mph and only 1/4 inch of rain.But at least it rained!!*


We didn't get that! Just rain and thunder.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> We didn't get that! Just rain and thunder.



*Yeah got pretty nasty overhere,but didn't last long.Like you said hopefuly this is the begining of our raining season..*


----------



## Metro West

Well...I guess I'm heading to bed...have a good night!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Well gang ... we're outta here ... see ya in 10 days 

As we're leaving the laptop at home this trip, For those of you that are on Facebook, Ill be posting updates and pics to my Facebook page from my cell when I can while were away ... So, keep an eye out for a somewhat live update of our "mis"adventures  ...
*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Morning all.Another bumb day..

Have a great trip  Bonny & Lee..*


----------



## minniejack

Speaking of Cedar Point, I just received coupons in the mail and my DD is heading there Friday after school with her school orchestra group.  They aren't competing--just plain ol' fun.  

Can you guys believe she doesn't want me to go with her?

I'm her ride buddy...

Looks like I might have to have another kid so I can have a ride buddy--they grow up so fast.

Maybe not.  The smell of diapers.  Not pleasant.


----------



## Notatourist

Bonnie and Lee-Have the safest trip...

Hi everyone else. Glad to hear it rained in Orlando...it's about here in South Florida...


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and a happy Wednesday.


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Speaking of Cedar Point, I just received coupons in the mail and my DD is heading there Friday after school with her school orchestra group.  They aren't competing--just plain ol' fun.
> 
> Can you guys believe she doesn't want me to go with her?
> 
> I'm her ride buddy...
> 
> Looks like I might have to have another kid so I can have a ride buddy--they grow up so fast.
> 
> Maybe not. The smell of diapers. Not pleasant.


 
hmmm...that is a pickle lol

i got a much abbreviated version of booklet they usually send in the mail yesterday too, not sure if we're going to make it out this year or not.

bonny - enjoyi know u'll take lots of pics for us!

humpity hump day


----------



## coastermom

OOOO I really wanna go back to Cedar Point but maybe next year...

So today is another crazy day here . Baseball at 6 ..UGH I hate weekday baseball games . Such a rush to do HW and then dinner and then out the door to the game. 

Off to Target today going to get some goodies and then off to get the kids and such . 

Wanted to pop in and say HI ..


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all! Kinda have the day off today (only work 4-6), then going to see Star Trek with the guy I've been dating. Have a great day all!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all..
Abit quiet here today.Where is everyone??
Andy your gonna love the movie!!*


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> will check out the coaster ride thru's, if ur into that sort of stuff (the next best thing to being there, Cedar Point's are great too-on their  official website)





minniejack said:


> Speaking of Cedar Point, I just received coupons in the mail and my DD is heading there Friday after school with her school orchestra group.  They aren't competing--just plain ol' fun.





coastermom said:


> OOOO I really wanna go back to Cedar Point but maybe next year...



Okay, you guys stressed me out and I called Cedar Point today to whine about not getting my coupons, so they promised to send me some.  Then, just to make sure, I went online and ordered them there too.  Then of course I got them in the mail today!  Must take a bit longer to get out to Wisconsin!

I went ahead and booked my resort reservation there (one night, cheapest you can get onsite, still $180).  Anyways, we'll be there August 2nd and 3rd if anyone wants to join us!  Midwest mini-coaster-meet?!


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all..
> Abit quiet here today.Where is everyone??
> Andy your gonna love the movie!!*



If we ever make it to the theatre! lol Second time now we've had to reschedule.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hey homies.  Everyone seems to be having a dull day.  

Typical Wednesday for me.  On the road all day.  I was up in Mac's neck of the woods today in Waukegan.  Just driving past Six Flags Great America is always so exciting to me, even if it is still closed during the week.

Nite all.


----------



## minniejack

I'm the bad sheep of the family AGAIN...

Got this email from my sister about a financial seminar that I was supposed to attend for her bank...she heard I wasn't there


Gee, the night I was supposed to be there...Picked up DD at school for Phys Tx that took about hour longer than expected...Got a phone call from son that there had been a wreck on our hill and they were just going to drop all the kids off in town, but they were letting cars up the hill...told him to tell bus driver to drop him off at another subdivision...several argumentative (I just know he's going to be a politician someday) phone calls later, son says he'll just walk from town home...told him that was stupid since I was already in town....minutes later momma's right.Can you still pick me up?

Then I drive 1/2 mile up the hill, no police at bottom.  No police until I see wreck right in front of my entrance.  "Ma'm we don't know how much longer it will be. You'll have to back back down like the buses did!"   

Thank God, there is a backup video in my Pilot.  DD had brilliant idea to leave it in a little pull-off area.  We did start walking up the hill. 

Along comes my neighbor, mind this guy is a federal judge.  Can I say, time to retire buddy?!  He sees me and 3 kids walking, the police, the wreck and he keeps driving.  I tap on his window, he looks cluelessly at me.  I motion to roll down the window.  He does, I told him he should back down and park where I did because of what the police just said.  "But I need to change clothes, I'm going golfing", he whines.  He pulls the car off the road, our road is barely two unmarked lanes on a steep, twisty, bumpy road.  The cop then tells him, it'll only be 2 minutes.

By the time we walked up my little road past the wreck, the semi was dislodged.  Go into the house and argue some more with DS about his attitude and grades, then walk back down to bottom to pick up truck.

Fix supper, eat, get DD to her softball...

Oh and all of this while wearing heels

Gee, I don't know why a financial seminar slipped my mind...


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Okay, you guys stressed me out
> 
> I went ahead and booked my resort reservation there (one night, cheapest you can get onsite, still $180). Anyways, we'll be there August 2nd and 3rd if anyone wants to join us! Midwest mini-coaster-meet?!


 
no stressing 'mon i couldn't get the online hotel ressie system to work the other day, wanted to price it out. The mr has last week in July off work, just missing u. 

would u believe (based upon the rate I paid @ Kalahari last year)-combined w/cheapo SW air, tix in hand; we could stay onsite @ U for a couple hundred $s more than a CP trip would cost...wheels r turning. Just not sure i'd be ready to come home after 2 nights-HA!

minnie - what a lousy day, why am i thinking the judge got waved thru...important business..tee time & all

can't believe we squeeked thru, now to see if the Bruins make it-what a match up that would be next round...can i hear a: *Let's Go Pens! *


----------



## minniejack

Janet, 

One good thing is the judge still had to walk up our hill and golf definitely doesn't keep him in shape. 

Then later I saw him walking back down to his car with shirt and tie on top, socks, shorts, and sandles!!    What a fashionplate.

Trust me there wasn't anything getting up or down past this wrecked truck.  Driver lost his air brakes and almost went over the guard rail--he'd have probably died.  I have no idea what he was doing up the hill.  Normally trucks like that don't go up it.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> no stressing 'mon i couldn't get the online hotel ressie system to work the other day, wanted to price it out. The mr has last week in July off work, just missing u.
> 
> would u believe (based upon the rate I paid @ Kalahari last year)-combined w/cheapo SW air, tix in hand; we could stay onsite @ U for a couple hundred $s more than a CP trip would cost...wheels r turning. Just not sure i'd be ready to come home after 2 nights-HA!
> 
> minnie - what a lousy day, why am i thinking the judge got waved thru...important business..tee time & all
> 
> can't believe we squeeked thru, now to see if the Bruins make it-what a match up that would be next round...can i hear a: *Let's Go Pens! *



Janet, Janet, must we go through this each year?  GO WINGS!!






(Although since everyone's in game 7, I'll cheer for your Pens this time and you can cheer for the Wings!).

And to address your other points - I'm always AMAZED by the prices CP charges for rooms.  Really, the campground is more expensive than a value at WDW!  I understand that people save up and pay for a deluxe at WDW, but so many of the CP rooms are $300-600 a night.  I constantly ask who the heck can afford that for CP.  Anyone can use any pool, everyone gets early entry, so why pay the $500 or so instead of the $150 one.  All you get is a nicer room.  And I just don't see that many people spending a week there where it's critical.  

Minnie - I liked your story, especially the judge part!    Glad you finally made it to your house and he made it to his golf game!  You can stay in shape with golf, but for some reason I'm going to guess he doesn't walk the course and carry his clubs on his back.


----------



## avic77

Hi gang been busy making baby Shower presents for a friend and finishing out the school year with the kids. I did grab 30 mins and update my trippie and read a couple pages here.  I'll check in again later


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Janet, Janet, must we go through this each year? GO WINGS!!
> (Although since everyone's in game 7, I'll cheer for your Pens this time and you can cheer for the Wings!).


we've moved on, game 7 came & went waiting for our next victim

jr luvs the bruins, just bought him a kessel jersey

no harm, no foul..im all about good natured sports trash talkin'; have a feeling ur pretty good @ too in family of men

seriously, im rootin' for the poor octopuses or would that be octopi? ewwww

minnie - socks & sandals? where's the fashion police when u need them lol

anybody else looking forward to seeing the Davinci code part II (or whatever they're calling it?) supposed to be much darker in scope than the 1st, evidently had a tuff time passing the ratings board.  Pretty cool there's a good flick coming out nearly every week now


----------



## circelli

The new movie is called Angels and Demons....my DH has read the book and he says we have to go watch this one!!!

Okay I caved....I have read Twilight and I am on to New Moon......good books so far!!!

Just read some AMAZING airfare for us, so my DH might actually say sure we will go to Universal  We would go at the begining of October so I don't think any of the homies will be there then 

Oh ya

GO RED WINGS!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

circelli said:


> We would go at the begining of October so I don't think any of the homies will be there then


 Some of us will be...it's HHN time in October...remember?


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Checking in and saying hi!


----------



## marciemi

GOOD NEWS!!! (Besides the Red Wings winning!   )

I spoke with my walking buddy today on the phone (the one battling the cancer).  When they did all the testing to try to find if/where the "strange, non-breast" cancer cells were in her body, the only place they found it was in the two tumors they'd already found in her breast, and in the armpit area (where she first noticed the lump) and upper arm.

She had a 7 hour surgery on Monday and they think they were able to remove all of it!  

However, they had to remove 17 (!!) lymph nodes from her armpit area and arm, and aren't quite sure how this will affect her mobility in that (right unfortunately) arm, or her system overall.  She starts chemo the beginning of June, after she recovers from the surgery, but this now seems like something that could be beatable!  

It is apparently a very invasive cancer, so she may need to continue fighting it throughout her life but things are much more optimistic than they were a week or so ago!    Thanks for the prayers and I'll continue to update you on her progress!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Tuesday night, I went to DH's cousin's house for dinner and a Bio-disc presentation. What is this Bio-disc? Some new tupperware or party-lite? I wish. Basically it was a huge scam. Here is the story. This MD from the UK watched Tibettan Monks do healing rituals. They used the water and the doc tested it. Found out that the water had minerals in it, and that the water molecules there spun counter-clockwise (natural/good) instead of clockwise (man-made/bad) like our modern water molecules do. This creates positive energy, curing everything. Well, they say you can't say it "cures" everything, because then the FDA will get involved and make it unaffordable to your average Joe sickie. They will only say "it has been known to cure" cancer, psoriasis, mental illness, herpes, anything you can think of. 

Basically, it is a piece of glass with minerals burned into it and a pretty design cut into it. You run water over it and voila, you will be healed. Drink it, and you are super-human (younger, stronger, prettier, healthier, yada yada yada.) Put little bottles of the water under your bed and your stress levels will magically go away with all of your problems. You will sleep in a vortex of positive energy. Even mentally/emotionally handicapped persons, ADHD and autistic people will be normal (like any of us are) You will sleep wonderfully and be full of energy.

They did a little demonstration, all of which could be easily explained away. First, they gave DH a drink of some bad wine before the disc. They then poured the wine over the disc and it tasted better. Of course it tasted better. It had just been aerated by going over the beveled glass. Next, they put some dry leaves in the water and let it sit for awhile. They were all like, look at how green they are! Not. If you hold it up to a light, you can see a little bit of green. Of course they were dry leaves that had just fallen off the cousin's plants. Probably not totally dead, just looks that way because of how dry. Set it in water for awhile and it becomes more supple and translucent showing what little bit of life is in the dying leaf. But it brought the dead leaf back to life, just like it will you if you purchase. Finally, they pull a trick outta their hat that I used at slumber parties in grade school and high school. DH sat on a chair. We were going to lift him using our hands put into a steeple shape. I had one knee, one of the believers that set this up had the other, her DBF had one armpit and the presenter had the other. We lifted. Apparently everyone is a weakling but me. I could lift up DH's knee. No one else could budge him. They then sprayed us in the face with the water. Low and behold, DH was light as a feather. We all were given super-human strength by being spritzed in the face! Yea, you remember that game, right? Lite as a feather, stiff as a board? Levitation? Oldest trick in the book. Mere physics.

The only thing I couldn't explain away with common sense was a little girl that had bad psoriasis that was healed. They showed us a video.

Guess how much this "affordable" little piece of glass the size of a coaster will run ya. $680.  You get another one for only $100 more. And this is affordable for your average sick person? PUULLEEEZZEE!!

DCuz fell for it, hook, line and sinker. She bought two. I could barely hold my tongue, but had to as these people are friendly acquaintances and friends of DCuz. I actually like to play golf with them, but this is ridiculous. And to think people will spend this LARGE amount of money on this. They say it is cheap because you can throw away a lifetime of pharmaceuticals. Personally, I like my drugs. I'll keep'em. If I am spending that much dough, they had better give me some good buzz to boot.

Rant over. Goodness, I seem to be ranting alot this week.
__________________


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! (Besides the Red Wings winning!   )
> 
> I spoke with my walking buddy today on the phone (the one battling the cancer).  When they did all the testing to try to find if/where the "strange, non-breast" cancer cells were in her body, the only place they found it was in the two tumors they'd already found in her breast, and in the armpit area (where she first noticed the lump) and upper arm.
> 
> She had a 7 hour surgery on Monday and they think they were able to remove all of it!
> 
> However, they had to remove 17 (!!) lymph nodes from her armpit area and arm, and aren't quite sure how this will affect her mobility in that (right unfortunately) arm, or her system overall.  She starts chemo the beginning of June, after she recovers from the surgery, but this now seems like something that could be beatable!
> 
> It is apparently a very invasive cancer, so she may need to continue fighting it throughout her life but things are much more optimistic than they were a week or so ago!    Thanks for the prayers and I'll continue to update you on her progress!







Niki Andiokno said:


> Tuesday night, I went to DH's cousin's house for dinner and a Bio-disc presentation. What is this Bio-disc? Some new tupperware or party-lite? I wish. Basically it was a huge scam. Here is the story. This MD from the UK watched Tibettan Monks do healing rituals. They used the water and the doc tested it. Found out that the water had minerals in it, and that the water molecules there spun counter-clockwise (natural/good) instead of clockwise (man-made/bad) like our modern water molecules do. This creates positive energy, curing everything. Well, they say you can't say it "cures" everything, because then the FDA will get involved and make it unaffordable to your average Joe sickie. They will only say "it has been known to cure" cancer, psoriasis, mental illness, herpes, anything you can think of.
> 
> Basically, it is a piece of glass with minerals burned into it and a pretty design cut into it. You run water over it and voila, you will be healed. Drink it, and you are super-human (younger, stronger, prettier, healthier, yada yada yada.) Put little bottles of the water under your bed and your stress levels will magically go away with all of your problems. You will sleep in a vortex of positive energy. Even mentally/emotionally handicapped persons, ADHD and autistic people will be normal (like any of us are) You will sleep wonderfully and be full of energy.
> 
> They did a little demonstration, all of which could be easily explained away. First, they gave DH a drink of some bad wine before the disc. They then poured the wine over the disc and it tasted better. Of course it tasted better. It had just been aerated by going over the beveled glass. Next, they put some dry leaves in the water and let it sit for awhile. They were all like, look at how green they are! Not. If you hold it up to a light, you can see a little bit of green. Of course they were dry leaves that had just fallen off the cousin's plants. Probably not totally dead, just looks that way because of how dry. Set it in water for awhile and it becomes more supple and translucent showing what little bit of life is in the dying leaf. But it brought the dead leaf back to life, just like it will you if you purchase. Finally, they pull a trick outta their hat that I used at slumber parties in grade school and high school. DH sat on a chair. We were going to lift him using our hands put into a steeple shape. I had one knee, one of the believers that set this up had the other, her DBF had one armpit and the presenter had the other. We lifted. Apparently everyone is a weakling but me. I could lift up DH's knee. No one else could budge him. They then sprayed us in the face with the water. Low and behold, DH was light as a feather. We all were given super-human strength by being spritzed in the face! Yea, you remember that game, right? Lite as a feather, stiff as a board? Levitation? Oldest trick in the book. Mere physics.
> 
> The only thing I couldn't explain away with common sense was a little girl that had bad psoriasis that was healed. They showed us a video.
> 
> Guess how much this "affordable" little piece of glass the size of a coaster will run ya. $680.  You get another one for only $100 more. And this is affordable for your average sick person? PUULLEEEZZEE!!
> 
> DCuz fell for it, hook, line and sinker. She bought two. I could barely hold my tongue, but had to as these people are friendly acquaintances and friends of DCuz. I actually like to play golf with them, but this is ridiculous. And to think people will spend this LARGE amount of money on this. They say it is cheap because you can throw away a lifetime of pharmaceuticals. Personally, I like my drugs. I'll keep'em. If I am spending that much dough, they had better give me some good buzz to boot.
> 
> Rant over. Goodness, I seem to be ranting alot this week.
> __________________



Sucker born every day....

And it was probably the magnesium/minerals that helped a little, too.  Did they ever hear of healing spas used for thousands of years? 

Even thinking of the  Famous (insert words very expensive) Greenbrier Hotel here in WV which was originally a place for rejuvenation where you could drink the "healing waters"--sulphur water.  Stuff tastes and smells like rotten eggs.

TGIF!!


----------



## minniejack

I did buy the magnetic bracelet/necklace that looks like nothing more than a piece of rope from Tennis warehouse for about $45 for the set for DD. 

First one I bought from a company that advertised on TV and the set would've fit on a Sumo wrestler and was cheap looking, so I returned it.

She wore it and thought it worked.  Key word: thought

Then, she still twisted her ankle and all of buddies laughed at her and said it obviously didn't work, since she still twisted her ankle.  

Now, it's sitting on my dresser.

I keep telling the kids: all the Japanese are wearing it and all of the professional athletes.  They just keep doing what teens do best...rolling their eyes.

me sucker, too


----------



## circelli

Metro West said:


> Some of us will be...it's HHN time in October...remember?



I know it is HHN that is why I get all excited!!!
Will anyone be down???  Sept 29 - Oct 6???


----------



## ladybugz11

I'll be in Orlando in 28 hours!


----------



## Metro West

circelli said:


> I know it is HHN that is why I get all excited!!!
> Will anyone be down???  Sept 29 - Oct 6???


 I always go opening night and this year will be no exception. We'll post a DIS meet thread later once the details have been officially posted.


----------



## keishashadow

woo-hoo to ladybugz

thanx for the name of the book, i wait until they hit paperback; not sure if it's out or not yet; thought the 1st book was great!

marci - great news for u, oh yeah, congrats on the wings

snakeoil salesman should be duct taped into seat on small world for a day...or 2.  im all for choice, yet disturbs me when i read celebs touting new age treatments; so afraid the TMZ lemmings will follow them off the cliff.

so, anybody know/want to guess what the weekday park hours will be last week in July this year...im plotting


----------



## circelli

keishashadow said:


> thanx for the name of the book, i wait until they hit paperback; not sure if it's out or not yet; thought the 1st book was great!



There is already a book out, but not about the movie.  They may have a book written to coincide with the movie , who knows??? 

Looks like sun here today 
Have a GREAT Friday everyone!!


----------



## Laurabearz

Niki... you should post that on the community board... that is just too funny.

I have been lurking here, life is quite busy. End of the school year means total craziness

Say. anyone else notice Metro's new Avatar? Could the highly anticipated  Signature be far behind?


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies or should I say afternoon *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good Friday evening!!
Finally got the computer to myself for awhile anyway.
Sure quiet lately on this thread!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Laurabearz said:


> Say. anyone else notice Metro's new Avatar? Could the highly anticipated  Signature be far behind?



*I was thinking the samething.Its been awhile.Wonder what he's gonna come up with???*


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies or should I say afternoon *



*I might of passed it up.But how is DS ear and how is it going with your teeth??*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Boring,I'm going to the watering hole and do some kareoke.
Wish me luck!!
I'll try posting later!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all!! Shane made dinner again. Tonigh is fajitas!!! Yum!!


----------



## minniejack

Did I miss something is Mac okay??


7:30 a.m., just had dogs out...brought them in to eat...beagle walks over to bowl...eats...walks off the ceramic one stinking foot...barfs on carpet.... 

I'm going back to bed, it's Saturday.


----------



## circelli

Hmmmmm...where did you go Mac? 

It is the weekend..time for my DH to get busy on the basement...

It will be AWESOME when it's done!!!  Toys outta site..that is my excitement!!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Loving the siggie Metro!!

As far as mac,she'll be posting soon.Her computer crashed..*


----------



## circelli

Computers...they are supposed to make life easier!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*WOW its way to quiet here tonight.Where is everyone?

Got some well needed rain today and looks like the rest of the week we will get more!!I miss my bon-fires on Saturday nights..*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Loving the siggie Metro!!
> *


 Thanks! It's not my first choice but I got tired of fooling around with it.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Another busy day here . 
I am having a bad day here . DD told DH about the suprise trip to LV . Well now DH wants NOTHING to do with going and wants to do nothing for his big 40 . UGH I am so fustrated and sad and annoyed at the same time . She is 14 and really didn't mean it but we all know how kids are . UGH is all I have to say there . 

Going to see Mary Poppins on broadway in the morning so that should be good. I don't know how it is going to go since well there are 12 of us going all family so we will see. 

Ok enough of my gloom and doom I just wanted to say HI . Hope Mac gets her computer going again and hope everyone else is ok .

See ya all later


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Thanks! It's not my first choice but I got tired of fooling around with it.



*I still like it..You got it all covered..
Love your avatar also!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Who would think I be posting at 2AM EST...Its called cabin fever!!!And some beer..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Almost 3AM and no card game..
Goodnight or GOOD Morning..
See'Ya in the morning all!!*


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great Sunday!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Mornin All.

Just walked my doggie.  It is beautiful out in Chi-town.  Now I'm heading out to the country for a little golf.

Have a great day.


----------



## minniejack

DD got in from Cedar Point this am without a voice--lost it before she even got to the park.

She never got to ride the Dragster--it kept breaking down.  So, she gave up and rode other coasters. 

Never rode the Magnum either--it was celebrating 20 yrs and the lines were huge on opening day. 

Makes me feel old, I remember standing in line for over 3 hrs 20 yrs ago to ride the Magnum...

I've ruined my daughter for life. After experiencing FOTL, she thinks 15 minutes is too long to wait...

I hope the crowds are better in 2 wks when DS and DH hit the parks.


----------



## marciemi

Well, as long as she got to ride Force, then she's done the main cool ride in the park!  

Dragster is one of those "did it once, don't need to everytime" type rides for me.  We almost always do it, but I'd never wait a long time for it.  I wouldn't wait any time for Magnum - for me, that's one of the most painful rides anywhere!  Like the Raptor, the new ride (Maverick?) is just eh, but Millennium Force is definitely the best ride there!  (Although I personally love the Wildcat!   ).  

Hope your guys have a great time in a few weeks.  Looking forward to August!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.
Another soggy day but we need it so bad..
Looks like Orlando is getting hit now!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well the weekend is officialy over for me..
Work comes early in the morning..

Have a greatnight all!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Night, Homies!

We went through out suitcases this weekend and found that we have plenty that work, we also had two duds that never made it out of the attic before. Next weekend -- toiletry shopping! I think I'm the only one in the family who is excited by buying mini toothpaste! 

Sleep well, enveloped in the utter blackness of the Darkside...

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Thanks! It's not my first choice but I got tired of fooling around with it.


 
smells like a tag to me



minniejack said:


> DD got in from Cedar Point this am without a voice--lost it before she even got to the park.
> 
> She never got to ride the Dragster--it kept breaking down. So, she gave up and rode other coasters.
> 
> I hope the crowds are better in 2 wks when DS and DH hit the parks.


 
CP has the longest lines @ any park

so, r u invited on the 2nd trip?



marciemi said:


> Well, as long as she got to ride Force, then she's done the main cool ride in the park!
> the new ride (Maverick?) is just eh, but Millennium Force is definitely the best ride there! (Although I personally love the Wildcat!  ).


 
maverick had the 2nd longest line (after dragster) when we visited last year, a fav...that one drop is something else (more than 90 degreesit seems)

the beast is a beasti hate wooden coasters that just throw u around for no good reason!

re angels & demons, wait for the DVD, no where as good as 1st one, bit of a snooze.

have a great week all, im off on errands...going to go buy my traveler's checks for next trip. ever since we had that CC fraud fiasco the one year re WDW/DCL (good thing we had extra card along or we would've had to wait until they fed ex'd a card to bank next day) im so leery.  always make sure to take the funds that will be paying off the trip in TC jik

not sure if we're just unlucky or it's commonplace now, had 3 or 4 (possibly 5, u tend to lose track after a couple) instances of different CCs getting locked for fraudlent purchase attempts. It all works out once discovered, yet stressful anyway imo

here's to a good homie week!


----------



## Laurabearz

It's sunny but chilly here in Chicago and frankly I am ready for hot hot hot weather!!!

12 more actual days of school left (not counting weekends lol) 5 days this week 4 day next week and 3 the following.  

I think I am more excited about summer than the kids lol

Say... Has anyone been to 6 flags over Georgia? We are going there and any tips would be welcome. I think I will ask over on the CB.

Ok time to switch out laundry


----------



## ky07

* Good almost afternoon homies *


----------



## minniejack

I'm invited on Cedar Pointe trip, but it's for school and I just don't want to chaperone this year. So, I did the next best thing--I signed up DH-- 

Chaperoning last year cost us almost $800, so I said only one parent per year.

My Kiddies are taking standardized tests this week--the pathetic excuse for testing that only compares WV kids with WV kids--not the Iowas or not Stanfords that is national testing--big joke in my book.

Then school will be out 2wks after that...not enough time or tests to get dear son's grades up---I just can't wait for this year to be over

Had to cover up veggies last night--it got down to freezing
Now it's 54 and I planted some more.  I must've been hungry when I was buying because I have too many plants for the area.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## minniejack

I just found out from DH that his company is now offering Kennywood tickets for half off this year.


----------



## RAPstar

Me and my sweetie finally made it to the theatre to see Star Trek! It was really good. Then we went ice skating with my best friend Chip and his brother on Sunday.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Dropping in to say hellow and goodnight!!*


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ... Going to turn in early tonight 
wanted to post that we saw Mary Poppins on Broadway yesterday and I  ..Loved it ... I have to say if you get a chance to see it GO ..

Worked today and I am really tired . Kids are getting to me school needs to end now .. we still have 27 days left ..UGH...

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies.  I've been MIA.  I have a note from the teacher (me) to excuse myself.

Brent has been gone for a week to AK for a memorial service and will be home tomorrow afternoon.  HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!  I've missed him so very, very, very much.

Meanwhile, with the warm weather, our yard and house have become infested with fleas.   Frontline only kills fleas after they bite the dog, so my poor pups are covered with living and dead fleas.  I called an exterminator and was told everything had to be off of the carpet, and he'd give me a quote on the yard when he came to do the house.  

We haven't even finished unpacking from our move two years ago.  So I've spent the last four days unpacking as much as I could and moving lots of heavy things into the kitchen.  Ow, I'm stiff now.  It's hard to get anything done with the kids awake, so bedtime for me has been around 4-5 AM since Friday (insert zombie smilie here).  Poor kids have been dealing with a very cranky mom today.  I will never do this again while Brent is out of town....  Heck, I hope I never have to do it again, period.

When the exterminator came he said the yard was too big for him to do.  It would take three days and cost $400.  And the grass was too tall.  I thought the price was really reasonable, considering we have 2.5 acres, but there was still that tall grass problem.  I called a guy to mow the yard, and the exterminator is coming again tomorrow to do the area around the house where the fleas are the worst.  I hope it's enough.

While the house was being taken care of, I took the dogs to the vet for a killer bath.  When we got home again tonight, I sprayed them with some cider vinegar that is steeped with thyme.  I've heard it's a good flea repellant, so I hope the itchy monsters will leave my dogs in peace until the yard is sprayed.  I love thyme.  I almost want to bite my dogs, but I'm not fond of hair in the mouth.

I'll try to ketchup now.

Cheers,

Taminator, Destroyer of FLEAS


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> By the time we walked up my little road past the wreck, the semi was dislodged.  Go into the house and argue some more with DS about his attitude and grades, then walk back down to bottom to pick up truck.
> 
> Fix supper, eat, get DD to her softball...
> 
> Oh and *all of this while wearing heels*
> 
> Gee, I don't know why a financial seminar slipped my mind...




Heels.  You are a brave woman!  Four hours is my limit wearing heels.




marciemi said:


> She starts chemo the beginning of June, after she recovers from the surgery, but this now seems like something that could be beatable!
> 
> It is apparently a very invasive cancer, so she may need to continue fighting it throughout her life but things are much more optimistic than they were a week or so ago!    Thanks for the prayers and I'll continue to update you on her progress!





Hooray for your friend!!!!!!!!!  You all must be so relieved and elated.  Miracles do happen!




RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! Shane made dinner again. Tonigh is fajitas!!! Yum!!




Cooks AND makes you happy.  Sounds like a great catch!  




minniejack said:


> 7:30 a.m., just had dogs out...brought them in to eat...beagle walks over to bowl...eats...walks off the ceramic one stinking foot...barfs on carpet....
> 
> I'm going back to bed, it's Saturday.




 Isn't that always how it goes?  I guess it's easier to snarf back up off of a soft surface.




Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Night, Homies!
> 
> We went through out suitcases this weekend and found that we have plenty that work, we also had two duds that never made it out of the attic before. Next weekend -- toiletry shopping! I think I'm the only one in the family who is excited by buying mini toothpaste!
> 
> Sleep well, enveloped in the utter blackness of the Darkside...
> 
> Maria




EVERYTHING ABOUT A TRIP IS EXCITING, ESPECIALLY BABY-SIZED TOILETRIES.  I love the pre-trip shopping, too.  In fact, it's one of my favorite things about the trips.   Hope you have a great time!


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies.  I've been MIA.  I have a note from the teacher (me) to excuse myself.
> 
> Brent has been gone for a week to AK for a memorial service and will be home tomorrow afternoon.  HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!  I've missed him so very, very, very much.
> 
> Meanwhile, with the warm weather, our yard and house have become infested with fleas.   Frontline only kills fleas after they bite the dog, so my poor pups are covered with living and dead fleas.  I called an exterminator and was told everything had to be off of the carpet, and he'd give me a quote on the yard when he came to do the house.
> 
> We haven't even finished unpacking from our move two years ago.  So I've spent the last four days unpacking as much as I could and moving lots of heavy things into the kitchen.  Ow, I'm stiff now.  It's hard to get anything done with the kids awake, so bedtime for me has been around 4-5 AM since Friday (insert zombie smilie here).  Poor kids have been dealing with a very cranky mom today.  I will never do this again while Brent is out of town....  Heck, I hope I never have to do it again, period.
> 
> When the exterminator came he said the yard was too big for him to do.  It would take three days and cost $400.  And the grass was too tall.  I thought the price was really reasonable, considering we have 2.5 acres, but there was still that tall grass problem.  I called a guy to mow the yard, and the exterminator is coming again tomorrow to do the area around the house where the fleas are the worst.  I hope it's enough.
> 
> 
> 
> While the house was being taken care of, I took the dogs to the vet for a killer bath.  When we got home again tonight, I sprayed them with some cider vinegar that is steeped with thyme.  I've heard it's a good flea repellant, so I hope the itchy monsters will leave my dogs in peace until the yard is sprayed.  I love thyme.  I almost want to bite my dogs, but I'm not fond of hair in the mouth.
> 
> I'll try to ketchup now.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Taminator, Destroyer of FLEAS



After this, try treating your yard every so often with Scott's Feed and pest control.  It seems to keep the fleas/ticks out of our yard. And we live right beside the woods and a field. Bayer makes a pretty good product that you sprinkle around the perimeter, too.  Both are evil (non-green) products, but I hate critters in the house.

Good luck.

And the older I get, the more a 1-bedroom with no yard is looking very purty to me.  Why do men think you need large yards?  It's not like they're the ones taking care of it?


----------



## Metro West

Morning all!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, primary day here, off to dig up some bodies to vote

ex has an exterminating franchisethey have big guns in their arsenal...MIB lol  ps - always get multiple quotes as the rates can  vary dramatically (think along lines of possible charge what they think u'll pay sort of price)  i hate fleas, mid summer i start 'bombing' the house monthly jik, least it gets rids of all the spiders, etc.  

minnie - good deal on the tix, we wait until DHs union picnic in August, think tix cost $10, always so crowded on the weekends 

isn't it wednesday yet


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## macraven

St L, i'm doing well now.

my imac is back in business.

new hard drive in and i'm ready to fly..........







i noticed a few homies wondered where i went..

last week on tuesday, my computer died.
and with it, i died a little also.....


i need to go back and ketchup.



remember: AI tonight....


----------



## Laurabearz

Welcome back Mac!! And welcome back Mac's Mac!!


----------



## donaldduck352

* mac is back with her mac!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i need to go back and ketchup.




*It wont take long,its been real quiet lately!!*


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> St L, i'm doing well now.
> 
> my imac is back in business.
> 
> new hard drive in and i'm ready to fly..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed a few homies wondered where i went..
> 
> last week on tuesday, my computer died.
> and with it, i died a little also.....
> 
> 
> i need to go back and ketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> remember: AI tonight....



I actually thought maybe you didn't like last week's AI results and was in mourning somewhere.


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> Welcome back Mac!! And welcome back Mac's Mac!!



i'm clickling my red slippers saying, there's no place like home....




donaldduck352 said:


> * mac is back with her mac!!!*



you betcha.
gotta love the apple warranties....
they even sent me a new keyboard and mouse.....




donaldduck352 said:


> *It wont take long,its been real quiet lately!!*



yea, i noticed.
now that big mouth mac is back, i'll start posting jokes if homies are not posting.......



minniejack said:


> I actually thought maybe you didn't like last week's AI results and was in mourning somewhere.




no, i  that adam was in the finals.

you all know where my butt will be tonight and tomorrow night.....


i have watched that show since the beginning, starting with kelly clarkson.
some seasons dragged.......
this present 8th season has been really different and enjoyable for me.


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hey homies.  Everyone seems to be having a dull day.
> 
> Typical Wednesday for me.  On the road all day.  I was up in Mac's neck of the woods today in Waukegan.  Just driving past Six Flags Great America is always so exciting to me, even if it is still closed during the week.
> 
> Nite all.




have your people call my people and we will meet up next time for lunch when you are up this way.


btw, six flags has been open every day since early May.....end of first week it started.
when they opened in April, that was for weekends only.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Hey all! Kinda have the day off today (only work 4-6), then going to see Star Trek with the guy I've been dating. Have a great day all!




i loved star trek.
i hope this new movie will not disappoint me...




marciemi said:


> Okay, you guys stressed me out and I called Cedar Point today to whine about not getting my coupons, so they promised to send me some.  Then, just to make sure, I went online and ordered them there too.  Then of course I got them in the mail today!  Must take a bit longer to get out to Wisconsin!
> 
> I went ahead and booked my resort reservation there (one night, cheapest you can get onsite, still $180).  Anyways, we'll be there August 2nd and 3rd if anyone wants to join us!  Midwest mini-coaster-meet?!



are you driving?
what hotels around there are reasonable?




RAPstar said:


> If we ever make it to the theatre! lol Second time now we've had to reschedule.



rats........
tell me about the movie once you see it..




avic77 said:


> Hi! Gang has been busy making baby Shower presents me and finishing i'm out the school year with the kids. I did grab 30 mins and update my trippie and read a couple pages here.  I'll check in again later



i just love showers!!




circelli said:


> The new movie is called Angels and Demons....my DH has read the book and he says we have to go watch this one!!!
> 
> Okay I caved....I have read Twilight and I am on to New Moon......good books so far!!!
> 
> Just read some AMAZING airfare for us, so my DH might actually say sure we will go to Universal  We would go at the begining of October so I don't think any of the homies will be there then
> 
> Oh ya




hey homie, that is wonderful news!
you get to return to the darkside.....and see homies this time...

i'll be in orlando end of sept and leave after columbus day.
stick around to the 8th so i can meet you.
if not, come on over to the motherland and i can meet you there.
i do split stays when in orlando.

i'm am so totally not into the twilight books or movies.
heard that d and a was a disappointment.
i'm not planning on hitting either one of those flicks but if you go, hope you do enjoy them.
i'm weird.  
my tastes in movies makes me stand alone sometimes.



Metro West said:


> Some of us will be...it's HHN time in October...remember?









KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!  Checking in and saying hi!




hey !!

i voted in all your polls.......

you need to check in here more often.


and btw, my hold the date card and invite must have got lost in the mail...




Niki Andiokno said:


> Tuesday night, I went to DH's cousin's house for dinner and a Bio-disc presentation. What is this Bio-disc? Some new tupperware or party-lite? I wish. Basically it was a huge scam. Here is the story. This MD from the UK watched Tibettan Monks do healing rituals. They used the water and the doc tested it. Found out that the water had minerals in it, and that the water molecules there spun counter-clockwise (natural/good) instead of clockwise (man-made/bad) like our modern water molecules do. This creates positive energy, curing everything. Well, they say you can't say it "cures" everything, because then the FDA will get involved and make it unaffordable to your average Joe sickie. They will only say "it has been known to cure" cancer, psoriasis, mental illness, herpes, anything you can think of.
> 
> Basically, it is a piece of glass with minerals burned into it and a pretty design cut into it. You run water over it and voila, you will be healed. Drink it, and you are super-human (younger, stronger, prettier, healthier, yada yada yada.) Put little bottles of the water under your bed and your stress levels will magically go away with all of your problems. You will sleep in a vortex of positive energy. Even mentally/emotionally handicapped persons, ADHD and autistic people will be normal (like any of us are) You will sleep wonderfully and be full of energy.
> 
> They did a little demonstration, all of which could be easily explained away. First, they gave DH a drink of some bad wine before the disc. They then poured the wine over the disc and it tasted better. Of course it tasted better. It had just been aerated by going over the beveled glass. Next, they put some dry leaves in the water and let it sit for awhile. They were all like, look at how green they are! Not. If you hold it up to a light, you can see a little bit of green. Of course they were dry leaves that had just fallen off the cousin's plants. Probably not totally dead, just looks that way because of how dry. Set it in water for awhile and it becomes more supple and translucent showing what little bit of life is in the dying leaf. But it brought the dead leaf back to life, just like it will you if you purchase. Finally, they pull a trick outta their hat that I used at slumber parties in grade school and high school. DH sat on a chair. We were going to lift him using our hands put into a steeple shape. I had one knee, one of the believers that set this up had the other, her DBF had one armpit and the presenter had the other. We lifted. Apparently everyone is a weakling but me. I could lift up DH's knee. No one else could budge him. They then sprayed us in the face with the water. Low and behold, DH was light as a feather. We all were given super-human strength by being spritzed in the face! Yea, you remember that game, right? Lite as a feather, stiff as a board? Levitation? Oldest trick in the book. Mere physics.
> 
> The only thing I couldn't explain away with common sense was a little girl that had bad psoriasis that was healed. They showed us a video.
> 
> Guess how much this "affordable" little piece of glass the size of a coaster will run ya. $680.  You get another one for only $100 more. And this is affordable for your average sick person? PUULLEEEZZEE!!
> 
> DCuz fell for it, hook, line and sinker. She bought two. I could barely hold my tongue, but had to as these people are friendly acquaintances and friends of DCuz. I actually like to play golf with them, but this is ridiculous. And to think people will spend this LARGE amount of money on this. They say it is cheap because you can throw away a lifetime of pharmaceuticals. Personally, I like my drugs. I'll keep'em. If I am spending that much dough, they had better give me some good buzz to boot.
> 
> Rant over. Goodness, I seem to be ranting alot this week.
> __________________




note to self:
if nikki throws a bio-disc party, don't go.......unless she cooks some good food for the attendees...


and she burst my bubble.
levitation wasn't real??





circelli said:


> I know it is HHN that is why I get all excited!!!
> Will anyone be down???  Sept 29 - Oct 6???



stay 2 more days and you will see me there.
i think i am repeating myself here.....



ladybugz11 said:


> I'll be in Orlando in 28 hours!






a newbie has surfaced...........

come back and tell us all about the fun you had.


and,
welcome to your new home away from home.


my smilies aren't working or i would have given you the most decorated welcome here..



Metro West said:


> I always go opening night and this year will be no exception. We'll post a DIS meet thread later once the details have been officially posted.



and i vote for todd to make the dis meet thread.




donaldduck352 said:


> *Good Friday evening!!
> Finally got the computer to myself for awhile anyway.
> Sure quiet lately on this thread!!*



i wonder why......



donaldduck352 said:


> *I might of passed it up.But how is DS ear and how is it going with your teeth??*



yes, how is he now, St L?



RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! Shane made dinner again. Tonigh is fajitas!!! Yum!!



i didn't get an invite for dinner.
you should always remember your homies andy....


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Did I miss something is Mac okay??








circelli said:


> Hmmmmm...where did you go Mac?
> 
> It is the weekend..time for my DH to get busy on the basement...
> 
> It will be AWESOME when it's done!!!  Toys outta site..that is my excitement!!



imac died last tuesday.
i was tempted to make an obit in the local paper about it.

my withdrawal from the computer was horrendous.




Metro West said:


> Thanks! It's not my first choice but I got tired of fooling around with it.



i do like what you have metro.
everything you put up in your siggie is always great.




donaldduck352 said:


> *WOW its way to quiet here tonight.Where is everyone?
> 
> Got some well needed rain today and looks like the rest of the week we will get more!!I miss my bon-fires on Saturday nights..*



heard you did receive that rain....
i know orlando area needed it.




coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> Another busy day here .
> I am having a bad day here . DD told DH about the suprise trip to LV . Well now DH wants NOTHING to do with going and wants to do nothing for his big 40 . UGH I am so fustrated and sad and annoyed at the same time . She is 14 and really didn't mean it but we all know how kids are . UGH is all I have to say there .
> 
> Going to see Mary Poppins on broadway in the morning so that should be good. I don't know how it is going to go since well there are 12 of us going all family so we will see.
> 
> Ok enough of my gloom and doom I just wanted to say HI . Hope Mac gets her computer going again and hope everyone else is ok .
> 
> See ya all later



so the kid spilled the beans and the Mr is doing sour grapes.
take a trip to the darkside by yourself and you'll feel so much better then. 



donaldduck352 said:


> *Almost 3AM and no card game..
> Goodnight or GOOD Morning..
> See'Ya in the morning all!!*




damn.........
card game in the early morning hours and i missed it.....
suxs big time when the computer wasn't working....

hey, did you play old maid or go fish?



donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all.
> Another soggy day but we need it so bad..
> Looks like Orlando is getting hit now!!*



i saw on the news, weather channel last night you are getting LOTS of rain now.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Night, Homies!
> 
> We went through out suitcases this weekend and found that we have plenty that work, we also had two duds that never made it out of the attic before. Next weekend -- toiletry shopping! I think I'm the only one in the family who is excited by buying mini toothpaste!
> 
> Sleep well, enveloped in the utter blackness of the Darkside...
> 
> Maria



i'm excited you are buying toothpaste, mini sizes are so cute.

how much longer before your feet hit the darkside?




Laurabearz said:


> It's sunny but chilly here in Chicago and frankly I am ready for hot hot hot weather!!!
> 
> 12 more actual days of school left (not counting weekends lol) 5 days this week 4 day next week and 3 the following.
> 
> I think I am more excited about summer than the kids lol
> 
> Say... Has anyone been to 6 flags over Georgia? We are going there and any tips would be welcome. I think I will ask over on the CB.
> 
> Ok time to switch out laundry



yea, the weather has sucked here the last few weeks.
today finally a gorgeous day!!
i heard the six flags over georgia is a great park for rides.

i'm counting the days also until skool is out.
i have to work there and i'm more excited than the students are....
worked last 2 weeks everyday and took off today for the tech to come to my home to fix the puter.
apple does in home service free...



RAPstar said:


> Me and my sweetie finally made it to the theatre to see Star Trek! It was really good. Then we went ice skating with my best friend Chip and his brother on Sunday.




i'm glad you finally got to see it.



Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies.  I've been MIA.  I have a note from the teacher (me) to excuse myself.
> 
> Brent has been gone for a week to AK for a memorial service and will be home tomorrow afternoon.  HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!  I've missed him so very, very, very much.
> 
> Meanwhile, with the warm weather, our yard and house have become infested with fleas.   Frontline only kills fleas after they bite the dog, so my poor pups are covered with living and dead fleas.  I called an exterminator and was told everything had to be off of the carpet, and he'd give me a quote on the yard when he came to do the house.
> 
> We haven't even finished unpacking from our move two years ago.  So I've spent the last four days unpacking as much as I could and moving lots of heavy things into the kitchen.  Ow, I'm stiff now.  It's hard to get anything done with the kids awake, so bedtime for me has been around 4-5 AM since Friday (insert zombie smilie here).  Poor kids have been dealing with a very cranky mom today.  I will never do this again while Brent is out of town....  Heck, I hope I never have to do it again, period.
> 
> When the exterminator came he said the yard was too big for him to do.  It would take three days and cost $400.  And the grass was too tall.  I thought the price was really reasonable, considering we have 2.5 acres, but there was still that tall grass problem.  I called a guy to mow the yard, and the exterminator is coming again tomorrow to do the area around the house where the fleas are the worst.  I hope it's enough.
> 
> While the house was being taken care of, I took the dogs to the vet for a killer bath.  When we got home again tonight, I sprayed them with some cider vinegar that is steeped with thyme.  I've heard it's a good flea repellant, so I hope the itchy monsters will leave my dogs in peace until the yard is sprayed.  I love thyme.  I almost want to bite my dogs, but I'm not fond of hair in the mouth.
> 
> I'll try to ketchup now.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Taminator, Destroyer of FLEAS




the taminator can handle anything.
fleas are a piece of cake to her.



good thing i was without a computer or your name would have been up on the chalkboard for being so tardy missy.....




keishashadow said:


> hey all, primary day here, off to dig up some bodies to vote
> 
> ex has an exterminating franchisethey have big guns in their arsenal...MIB lol  ps - always get multiple quotes as the rates can  vary dramatically (think along lines of possible charge what they think u'll pay sort of price)  i hate fleas, mid summer i start 'bombing' the house monthly jik, least it gets rids of all the spiders, etc.
> 
> minnie - good deal on the tix, we wait until DHs union picnic in August, think tix cost $10, always so crowded on the weekends
> 
> isn't it wednesday yet



you are special....
you do elections...

come to chicago and help them out.
you can vote early and often here...


it's wednesday????

no way.
AI on in a bit.

and my butt will be in front of the tv.........


catch you later homies....


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well all goodnight..
Again..*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

And I thought Chicago had the patent on dead voters.  Looks like Phillie is trying to steal our thunder.

Mac - I'll pm you next time I'm up there.  I go to the courthouse almost every Wednesday afternoon, tho not tomorrow.  I have an evil jury trial in Markham, Illinois.  For those of you who are not familiar with this horrible suburb of Chicago, it is nasty.  I was mugged in the courthouse parking lot.  That is how bad it is.  Hate it, but somebody's gotta do it. I also go to an opthalmologist in Gurnee.  I spend way too much time in the northern part of the state.  I guess it's better than the south.  At least I get to drool over Great America.  Oh, and Gurnee Millls outlet mall, too.  Memo to self, GO SHOPPING.

Trying to get everything done before my trip to Shreveport, Louisiana.    Too much to do, too little time.  A buddy of mine leaves for US/IOA tomorrow at 6 a.m.  I'm so jealous.


----------



## RAPstar

Welcome back, mac!!! I kept a cake hidden for you (so the other homies wouldn't eat....you know how fast cake goes around here). Hope you enjoy!!






In other news. Finished 2 books recently. "Skin Hound (There Are No Words)" by Canadian author Kenneth J. Harvey. And the new Chuck Palahniuk (author of Fight Club) book, "Pygmy". Both were really good. Also finally got the DVDs to the first volume of Freakazoid through Netflix. I love that cartoon!


----------



## macraven

niki, do contact me the next time you are up this way.

same goes for gurnee mills.

have you eaten at ruby tuesdays which is right by parking lot A?


i totally agree.
markham is a horrible place....

did you get hurt when you were mugged there?

that is awful that happened to you and i'm sure it was in the daytime hours it would have happened...
i've only been mugged in evanston.
at the high school parking lot


----------



## macraven

awwwww, i wuv the ghostbusters.


i bet that cake tastes yummy  
tanks homie!!


i'm going to bed now.

if i can't sleep, we'll gather here in the early morning hours and play cards.

i think tonight's card game should be Go Fish.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> awwwww, i wuv the ghostbusters.
> 
> 
> i bet that cake tastes yummy
> tanks homie!!
> 
> 
> i'm going to bed now.
> 
> if i can't sleep, we'll gather here in the early morning hours and play cards.
> 
> i think tonight's card game should be Go Fish.



I finally learned how to play Texas Hold 'Em, so we can play that too. We can use marshmallows and M&M's as chips!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Yummy looking cake.  Glad I'm up late to have some.  Should be getting the third piece after mac and Andy.  I'm totally up for some Texas Hold'em.  Gotta practice for Shreveport this weekend.  Just found out its supposed to rain.  Without golf, nothing else to do there but gamble.

Mac - just pm me your info and I'll give ya a buzz.  Especially if you save me cake  I have not eaten at Ruby Tuesdays there.  Dining in that area is always a quandry for me.  I see alot of hole-in-the-wall Mexican places around there, which are usually right up my alley, but I have heard a couple of horror stories from other attorneys that have gotten food poisoning at such places.  Would like any suggestions in that regard as well.

I was not hurt during my mugging.  It was at about 11 a.m.  Some guy ran into me, basically bending me over the hood of a car.  He just ran past me, heading toward the courthouse.  As there are only three civil courtrooms there, and the rest are criminal, I figured he was late for court.  Little did I realize that he had my purse.  Later that day I got a call from a nice hispanic lady who didn't speak English.  Luckily someone in my office does.  She found my purse in a shopping mall about 15 minutes away from the courthouse.  The $ was gone, but my pda and driver's license were still there.  Luckily I didn't have anything else, especially credit cards, in there.  I count myself lucky that I wasn't hurt, and that a nice lady found my purse and was thoughtful enough to call me.

Whose dealing?


----------



## minniejack

Morning

I just realized that the morning coffee hasn't been supplied by Scotlass for awhile.  Where are you and your brogue?


----------



## circelli

It's HUMP DAY homies!! 

That means 3 more sleeps until my DS's start soccer....they are soooo excited  They are almost 5 and 3 1/2 so they will be on the same team BUT they LOVE soccer!!

My DH is still working on the basement after work and on weekends....gotta love him !!!
I am a little excited that I can have the toys outta sight!! 

Gonna be nice here today 
I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and happy Wednesday from water logged Orlando! I'm loving all this rain...of course my yard is going to look like a jungle soon!


----------



## macraven

hello homies.
finally wednesday....woo hoo.......




RAPstar said:


> I finally learned how to play Texas Hold 'Em, so we can play that too. We can use marshmallows and M&M's as chips!



i have been known to eat lots of M & M's.....does that mean i might lose?




Niki Andiokno said:


> Mac - just pm me your info and I'll give ya a buzz.  Especially if you save me cake  I have not eaten at Ruby Tuesdays there.  Dining in that area is always a quandry for me.  I see alot of hole-in-the-wall Mexican places around there, which are usually right up my alley, but I have heard a couple of horror stories from other attorneys that have gotten food poisoning at such places.  Would like any suggestions in that regard as well.
> 
> I was not hurt during my mugging.  It was at about 11 a.m.  Some guy ran into me, basically bending me over the hood of a car.  He just ran past me, heading toward the courthouse.  As there are only three civil courtrooms there, and the rest are criminal, I figured he was late for court.  Little did I realize that he had my purse.  Later that day I got a call from a nice hispanic lady who didn't speak English.  Luckily someone in my office does.  She found my purse in a shopping mall about 15 minutes away from the courthouse.  The $ was gone, but my pda and driver's license were still there.  Luckily I didn't have anything else, especially credit cards, in there.  I count myself lucky that I wasn't hurt, and that a nice lady found my purse and was thoughtful enough to call me.
> 
> Whose dealing?



i have the place for you.
perfect hole in the wall mexican place.
they even have a few people there in the afternoon that will speak english.
you're on.
Casa Bonita it will be....


good thing you won't hurt
even better thing to find out there are some very nice and honest people out there.  that is great you got your important items back.
money will come and go.

i can't be the dealer.
i would be eating the chips. 




minniejack said:


> Morning
> 
> I just realized that the morning coffee hasn't been supplied by Scotlass for awhile.  Where are you and your brogue?



i think she is still in bed when we are up.
scotlass needs to reset her clock to match ours.
then we would always have the coffee when the rooster starts to crow..

she never did tell the story about her ambulance ride to the hospital.
i hope she is doing okay right now..



circelli said:


> It's HUMP DAY homies!!
> 
> That means 3 more sleeps until my DS's start soccer....they are soooo excited  They are almost 5 and 3 1/2 so they will be on the same team BUT they LOVE soccer!!
> 
> My DH is still working on the basement after work and on weekends....gotta love him !!!
> I am a little excited that I can have the toys outta sight!!
> 
> Gonna be nice here today
> I hope everyone has a great day




yea, get the toys out of the basement and get it ready for the  




Metro West said:


> Morning all and happy Wednesday from water logged Orlando! I'm loving all this rain...of course my yard is going to look like a jungle soon!



think Tarzan and Jane will make an appearance?


----------



## marciemi

Hm.  Supposed to be mid 70's with heavy rain in Orlando.  Supposed to be 85 and sunny here!    Something in the world is out of whack!


----------



## macraven

today will be a first in a long time.

warm weather and no rain here...



i hope bonny and lee took umbrellas with them to orlando!


----------



## Notatourist

macraven said:


> today will be a first in a long time.
> 
> warm weather and no rain here...
> 
> 
> 
> i hope bonny and lee took umbrellas with them to orlando!



Last i heard they did and were having a good time...

Hi everyone!


----------



## Laurabearz

My oldest is sick.. 102 fever, headache. I am pretty sure it's a sinus infection, going to give it another day or two to sort itself out. But she is just a sad looking puppy right now, the poor thing. Even missed her big girl scout swim party last night.

Since I am in sick kid world I am doing some major spring cleaning done.

Did  everyone catch on AI last night how Ryan said the show will run long so adjust your DVR's accordingly   I hope Adam wins, but I didn't vote so I have no say. I will predict that Adam will become wonderful tabloid fodder 

(keep the boy away from Boy George)


----------



## Metro West

marciemi said:


> Hm.  Supposed to be mid 70's with heavy rain in Orlando.  Supposed to be 85 and sunny here!    Something in the world is out of whack!


 It's warming up now...low to mid 80's but still a good chance of rain through next week. 



macraven said:


> i noticed a few homies wondered where i went..
> 
> last week on tuesday, my computer died.
> and with it, i died a little also.....


 Glad you see you back! 



macraven said:


> and i vote for todd to make the dis meet thread.


 Will do! 



macraven said:


> i do like what you have metro. everything you put up in your siggie is always great.


 Thanks! 



macraven said:


> think Tarzan and Jane will make an appearance?


 I know...that would be a little embarassing!


----------



## ky07

*A quick stop by and say Hello to the homies *


----------



## macraven

Notatourist said:


> Last i heard they did and were having a good time...
> 
> Hi everyone!



hi homie !!

been missing you......

you take care.


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> My oldest is sick.. 102 fever, headache. I am pretty sure it's a sinus infection, going to give it another day or two to sort itself out. But she is just a sad looking puppy right now, the poor thing. Even missed her big girl scout swim party last night.
> 
> Since I am in sick kid world I am doing some major spring cleaning done.
> 
> Did  everyone catch on AI last night how Ryan said the show will run long so adjust your DVR's accordingly   I hope Adam wins, but I didn't vote so I have no say. I will predict that Adam will become wonderful tabloid fodder
> 
> (keep the boy away from Boy George)




having a sickie with a high temp is not fun.
i feel your pain.



did i watch AI last night?
is the pope catholic????

and adam is the dude to win


----------



## macraven

lunch break and after noon breaks are over homies.



now if you all come running here to post tonight, i will be absent.
my american idol finale is on tonight and it will be a show that lasts more than 2 hours.


just letting you know ahead of time i have "priorities" with the tube tonight...


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> lunch break and after noon breaks are over homies.
> 
> 
> 
> now if you all come running here to post tonight, i will be absent.
> my american idol finale is on tonight and it will be a show that lasts more than 2 hours.
> 
> 
> just letting you know ahead of time i have "priorities" with the tube tonight...



*OMG dont say a peep tonight at my house tonight,Joyce is watching AI also!!
I'm watching bits and pieces and got to say its got some funny parts..*


----------



## keishashadow

AI, best watched 1st while surfing the 'net, DVR & then savor

black eyed peas, im in...didja see lady gaga few weeks ago?  they've def upped the guest listg imo

if adam doesn't win it'll be a cryin shame, i could care less as to any entertainer's preferences (sexual, religious, political)

btw, did bikini girl get taller


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> AI, best watched 1st while surfing the 'net, DVR & then savor
> 
> black eyed peas, im in...didja see lady gaga few weeks ago?  they've def upped the guest listg imo
> 
> if adam doesn't win it'll be a cryin shame, i could care less as to any entertainer's preferences (sexual, religious, political)
> 
> btw, did bikini girl get taller



*Something got bigger on bikini girl and it was not her hieght!!
I loved that wardrobe malfunction at the end!!

Is it me or does Fergie sound better without the peas??*

Lionel Richie still sounds good..


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...just stopping by to say hello!


----------



## keishashadow

i think fergie's better solo too, not sure re the dark hair, evidently trying to get preggie w/new hunky hubbieso she went back to 'her roots'?  she's so hot she could be bald & still be smokin

u may be onto something re bikini girl

KISS

Santana!

who's next?

im up for worst mommie of the year award; letting youngest go to midnight showing of Terminator with bunch of buds...resulting in missed skool day tomorrow.  He's only missed 5 days (for vacation); imo he's earned it...they didn't ask me to go...humph


----------



## donaldduck352

*Goodnight all.Joyce has got me watching AI.
KISS was great with Adam-now they got Carlos Santana on stage!!
See Ya..*


----------



## Metro West

Good night all! Have a pleasant evening!


----------



## Laurabearz

I am really enjoying the AI finale!

KISS, Santana, Cyndi Lauper, Rod Stewart.... And NORMAN!!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

Oh and bikini girl  Holy Double POP-Per-Roony Batman!


----------



## donaldduck352

*And Chris won!!
I thought Adam sounded better myself tho..*


----------



## circelli

Sorry to the Adam loving fans BUT WAY TO GO KRIS!!!!!  They will both do great in their own styles!!

What a great show!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

In just 28 days, I will be taking in the palm trees of sunny Florida. In the meantime, I'm reading every report and new thread I can find! 

Maria


----------



## macraven

morning homies...

a few minutes before i have to leave for work.


yea, i enjoyed AI last night.
all i have to say about the ending is, no way was it a talent competition.
strictly a popularity contest.



another sunny day for us but i will be inside a building all day.
tomorrow the weather gets ick for us again.
think we might get the backlash of the floridian rains this holiday weekend.

worfiedoodles, aka maria, got room for me in your suitcase.....?


----------



## scotlass

minniejack said:


> Morning
> 
> I just realized that the morning coffee hasn't been supplied by Scotlass for awhile.  Where are you and your brogue?





Guess Im a bit late but a strong black to go...








circelli said:


> Sorry to the Adam loving fans BUT WAY TO GO KRIS!!!!!  They will both do great in their own styles!!
> 
> What a great show!!



 WOO - HOO Kris !!



Hey youse......sup ?


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Have a great Thursday.


----------



## minniejack

Morning and thanks for the coffee!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

quick, name all the idol winners from past seasons

mac= u hit the pop star on the head, popularity can get them a shot; yet once discovered, true talent will shine on thru

im finally going to unload my old caddy today @ fire sale price, sick of paying insurance on it & it collecting dust = this could be the start of a beautiful new vacation fund


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I agree about AI - the talented ones go on, the others not so much. Chris Daughtry didn't win, and I think he's sold a few more cd's than Taylor Hicks (not that I'm picking on him). 

Mac -- if I squeeze you in you'll have to find your own way home -- our suitcases will be filled with goodies on our way back! 

Maria


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> It's warming up now...low to mid 80's but still a good chance of rain through next week.



That can't happen, you have to put a stop to it, as we will be arriving on Saturday for 8 days!!!!  Help me out here


----------



## Tinker-tude

WELCOME BACK, MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




minniejack said:


> After this, try treating your yard every so often with Scott's Feed and pest control.  It seems to keep the fleas/ticks out of our yard. And we live right beside the woods and a field. Bayer makes a pretty good product that you sprinkle around the perimeter, too.  Both are evil (non-green) products, but I hate critters in the house.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> And the older I get, the more a 1-bedroom with no yard is looking very purty to me.  Why do men think you need large yards?  It's not like they're the ones taking care of it?



Thanks for the suggestions.  As for the big yard, we both really wanted it.  Brent for the privacy, me so the dogs have a lot of room to run in a safely enclosed space.  Needless to say, we don't care enough to do much landscaping or the big yard WOULD be a big bother.

All the fleas seem to be gone! 
If we see any after the next two 10 day life cycles, we need to treat again.  The hatching fleas were treated with a growth regulator, so they hatch without a mouth and can't feed.  DIE, BOOGERS, DIE!!!!!!!!!




Niki Andiokno said:


> I was not hurt during my mugging.  ... Later that day I got a call from a nice hispanic lady who didn't speak English.  Luckily someone in my office does.  She found my purse in a shopping mall about 15 minutes away from the courthouse.  The $ was gone, but my pda and driver's license were still there.  Luckily I didn't have anything else, especially credit cards, in there.  I count myself lucky that I wasn't hurt, and that a nice lady found my purse and was thoughtful enough to call me.
> 
> Whose dealing?




Glad that it all worked out as well as it did.  I need to remember to take my one and only credit card out of my wallet....  We've never used it and don't plan to, so I don't know why it's in there at all.  Nice reminder that while there are jerks like the mugger, there are really nice people like the Latino lady and all the Homies here.  Glad you're okay! 





macraven said:


> lunch break and after noon breaks are over homies.
> 
> 
> 
> now if you all come running here to post tonight, i will be absent.
> my american idol finale is on tonight and it will be a show that lasts more than 2 hours.
> 
> 
> just letting you know ahead of time i have "priorities" with the tube tonight...




DH and I have one or two "priorities" like that.  Anybody else looking forward to So You Think You Can Dance?  

Mac, I think you'll like the Star Trek movie.  They were true to the characters, good story, and it had a lot of great action and fun one-liners.  We really liked it!


----------



## macraven

home from skool.........

too long of a day for me today.


i hope tomorrow will be better.



i have a lot of things i could be doing that i enjoy.
it's that job thing that gets in my way...


----------



## RAPstar

Hello.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.
Goodnight all..

I agree mac work is highly overrated!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.
> Goodnight all..
> 
> I agree mac work is highly overrated!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Just wanted to share my favorite pic from my production of Sweeney Todd. This is me and my friend Savannah in our masks from the pantomime sequence.


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> That can't happen, you have to put a stop to it, as we will be arriving on Saturday for 8 days!!!!  Help me out here




i'll stop the rain for you mike.
see what a good homie i am to you.....




RAPstar said:


> Hello.






RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to share my favorite pic from my production of Sweeney Todd. This is me and my friend Savannah in our masks from the pantomime sequence.




i can't tell who is who.
give me a  hint..



good friday morning homies.
finally the end of the work week for most of us.


todd, you sure can make a mean cup of coffee.......tanks!



going to work early this morning.
catch you when the skool bell rings....


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Have a great Friday.


----------



## Metro West

Check this out from the Rumors board:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1247130

I got a hearty laugh out of it.


----------



## Laurabearz

3 hours into my garage sale and I have made almost $200!!!!



Oh did I mention I was having a garage sale this weekend??


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> i'll stop the rain for you mike.
> see what a good homie i am to you.....



Thanks Mac!!!  You're A-OK in my book!  It's raining in Georgia now, we were afraid it was going to wash out my nephew's graduation last night, but after a brief 10 minute shower, it stopped for the rest of the night, and it was a great ceremony.  His school is HUGE, the graduating class had over 800 kids, there are 5000 in the school, I've never seen such a big High School campus!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Check this out from the Rumors board:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1247130
> 
> I got a hearty laugh out of it.



*Now that is funny!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I got something to ask here from parents of teenagers.
I got a phone call today from Joyce saying that DD-18 left for West Palm Beach for the weekend with her cousin who is 19.I called her on the cell and asked why.She told me none of your buisness,I'm 18 and can do what I want!!I got so d**** mad but held back.I tryed to tell her you live in my house,your car is in our name,we pay your insuarence and cell phone bill..She said oh well see you Monday,nothing you say to me is gonna make me turn around!!I said OK come Monday S^*# gonna change..
This girl dont even know how to check the oil in the car much less change a tire..
She is a very book smart (Young Adult),but has no street smarts at all.This is what got me scared.
I'm as is Joyce are at our wits end what to do with her!!

What would you do??

I wouldnt bring this up unless I trusted everyones opinion on here..*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... Arrived home safe and sound this afternoon ... trip was great but wet, although we didn't let all the rain dampen our spirits!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I got something to ask here from parents of teenagers.
> I got a phone call today from Joyce saying that DD-18 left for West Palm Beach for the weekend with her cousin who is 19.I called her on the cell and asked why.She told me none of your buisness,I'm 18 and can do what I want!!I got so d**** mad but held back.I tryed to tell her you live in my house,your car is in our name,we pay your insuarence and cell phone bill..She said oh well see you Monday,nothing you say to me is gonna make me turn around!!I said OK come Monday S^*# gonna change..
> This girl dont even know how to check the oil in the car much less change a tire..
> She is a very book smart (Young Adult),but has no street smarts at all.This is what got me scared.
> I'm as is Joyce are at our wits end what to do with her!!
> 
> What would you do??
> 
> I wouldnt bring this up unless I trusted everyones opinion on here..*



i've heard that line before, i'm 18 and can do what i want.

first thing you can do is stop paying for the cell phone.
i know she is going to school so she needs the car.
if the only way she will finish school is by driving, then stop paying for the cell.

it is not a necessity.
she can get a part time job to pay that bill.

once she gets a part time job, start charging her rent.
if she says she is 18 and can do what she wants, then she is old enough to pay for the room and board.

many young people think once they are 18 they are allowed to do whatever they want.  until they become more responsible and cover their own personal needs, would i not give them anymore money to cover the 'fun' things in life.

kids that age aren't interested in learning how to take care of themselves.
most usually start to do better when they are the ones that have to pay bills.
then they realize things in life aren't free.


i know this is tough for youse guys.
hang in there and decide together what you will do and then stick to it.

i suggest the cell phone is something she would need to pay for herself.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ... Arrived home safe and sound this afternoon ... trip was great but wet, although we didn't let all the rain dampen our spirits!!*



welcome back home bonny and lee !

i was thinking of youse guys every time i watched the weather channel this week.

glad you made it back home safely.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i was thinking of youse guys every time i watched the weather channel this week.


 Did you happen to see my house go floating by? I've had enough of this damn rain now...five straight days is quite enough for me.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Did you happen to see my house go floating by? I've had enough of this damn rain now...five straight days is quite enough for me.







that was your house ?


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> that was your house ?


 No...but if this rain continues it could be! I can't believe all the flooding over in Daytona Beach and Ormond Beach...I feel for those people!


----------



## macraven

i saw on wednesday night weather channel how bad it was in florida.

it looked awful!

hopefully orlando area weather will change with less rain soon.


----------



## Tinker-tude

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.
> Goodnight all..
> 
> I agree mac work is highly overrated!!*




So is sanity.

I know because I've done just fine without it.




donaldduck352 said:


> *I got something to ask here from parents of teenagers.
> I got a phone call today from Joyce saying that DD-18 left for West Palm Beach for the weekend with her cousin who is 19.I called her on the cell and asked why.She told me none of your buisness,I'm 18 and can do what I want!!I got so d**** mad but held back.I tryed to tell her you live in my house,your car is in our name,we pay your insuarence and cell phone bill..She said oh well see you Monday,nothing you say to me is gonna make me turn around!!I said OK come Monday S^*# gonna change..
> This girl dont even know how to check the oil in the car much less change a tire..
> She is a very book smart (Young Adult),but has no street smarts at all.This is what got me scared.
> I'm as is Joyce are at our wits end what to do with her!!
> 
> What would you do??
> 
> I wouldnt bring this up unless I trusted everyones opinion on here..*




I agree with what Mac said.  You may also want to consider getting family counseling.  Sometimes hearing about how the world works from someone besides the parents helps, and the counselor should be able to give you lots of great advice on how to constructively guide and discipline a teenager.

Good luck, and be glad she's not a twin.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i saw on wednesday night weather channel how bad it was in florida.
> 
> it looked awful!
> 
> hopefully orlando area weather will change with less rain soon.




*It is A welcome rain!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Mac, I'm the one in the background....without the hair like Annie.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i've heard that line before, i'm 18 and can do what i want.
> 
> first thing you can do is stop paying for the cell phone.
> i know she is going to school so she needs the car.
> if the only way she will finish school is by driving, then stop paying for the cell.
> 
> it is not a necessity.
> she can get a part time job to pay that bill.
> 
> once she gets a part time job, start charging her rent.
> if she says she is 18 and can do what she wants, then she is old enough to pay for the room and board.
> 
> many young people think once they are 18 they are allowed to do whatever they want.  until they become more responsible and cover their own personal needs, would i not give them anymore money to cover the 'fun' things in life.
> 
> kids that age aren't interested in learning how to take care of themselves.
> most usually start to do better when they are the ones that have to pay bills.
> then they realize things in life aren't free.
> 
> 
> i know this is tough for youse guys.
> hang in there and decide together what you will do and then stick to it.
> 
> i suggest the cell phone is something she would need to pay for herself.



*Getting Joyce and I is dang near immosible to aggre on punishment!!
She has her way and I got mineWe cant see in the middle at all...
I say cut her off and she says lets talk!!!
There is no talking over this,only Joyce way..I have no say at all seems like.. I will PM you mac on the rest ofthe story!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

More depper then A counsler can 





Tinker-tude said:


> So is sanity.
> 
> I know because I've done just fine without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with what Mac said.  You may also want to consider getting family counseling.  Sometimes hearing about how the world works from someone besides the parents helps, and the counselor should be able to give you lots of great advice on how to constructively guide and discipline a teenager.
> 
> Good luck, and be glad she's not a twin.



*We both dont agree,there is a BIG problem..
We did family counsling and DD walked out..
This is A deep problem[..WHAT TOO DO???I]*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *It is A welcome rain!!*


 Two days is a welcome rain...five days is a pain!


----------



## Laurabearz

Ok here is another take on the 18 year old situation...

First I would text her saying If things go bad, you will come and get her, even at 3 am.

Second... which are you more upset over... the fact that her and her cousin took off for the weekend, or her flippant behavior towards you? Because they are two different issues.

Personally I see nothing wrong with splitting with some friends for the weekend. HOW it's handled is a whole other story, and she did not handle it well.

I have a few more thoughts on the subject but I have to go and start my garage sale, I see people lurking about... lol


----------



## macraven

good saturday morning homies.....


tamie, you kill me with your replies.
glad she is not a twin.
and the sanity one also......

i'm still laughing on how you phrased it.


donald, hang in there.
it will get better.


i spent the last 3 weeks in classes with seniors, 18 and 19 year olds and i know what you are going thru...




metro, i haven't checked the weather yet.
how is it for you today?


----------



## Laurabearz

Garage sale is humming along. I just sold $40 in girl scout cookies and since I already had to pay for them, that money gets tossed into the vacation fund..


So with the cookie sale we have pocketed over $100 today, and it's still early.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

*Mr Duck* - Sorry youse are havin hard times with DD.

I know Ive not been through this but...well...I was that girl !! 

My 2p worth is stand firm.

You DD is pushin boundaries.

And I will say that whatever it takes you and DW need to get on the same page.

United front and all that.

Any ways...sendin you strength fae ower the water.

P.s AI has just hit here and youse were right.......Bikini girl is lookin _swell_ !!


----------



## macraven

Laura, man, i wish i knew in advance youse were having a garage sale.

i would have brought all my crap to you to sell.
and would have let you keep the money on whatever did sell.


i don't have enough items to do a yard sale myself this year.
have been looking to see who i know in the neighborhood that was having one planned......i would put all my boxes on their door step during the night so they could have it.....


scotlass, hey homie, have been missing youse!!

since you were "that girl", i'm sure you can tell the Duck what to expect next.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies 
Donald I know how you feel cause I have a 17 year old DS that refuses to listen to me at all and comes and goes when he wants and stays out as late as he wants and when I try to punish him the DW ad everyone says I am picking on him.
So I say when he gets in trouble then they all can take care of it and don't come to dear old dad *


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Two days is a welcome rain...five days is a pain!



*I heard that.We got 13inches since last Saturday.
With the ground as dry as it was I got a tree that fell in my back yard!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Back to my DD problem.I'm not mad about the fact she is getting older and wants to go places with friends and such.But the attitude I cant take.
This is her dailey routine.Sleep till 10am go to school for 2hrs,run all around with her friends till about 7pm.She dont have a job.I went out on a limb to get her a job at my friends restraunt and she never showed up to the interview!!She comes home eats dinner and on the cell the rest of the night.No helping with housework at all..
Also just found out from her BF that she has 5 assignments do by Wendsday and didnt go to school 3 days last week.She is also mad at her.If she dont get the work in she will fail that class and have to redo.That means more money out of our pocket!!
Well needless to say DW has had enough now.She talked to her on the phone and DD said I might be home Tuesday now..She told me when she pulls up in the yard the car dont move anymore(I'll take the coil wire off)!!
DW is finnaly seeing what I have been saying!!
The funny part is DD and I said before we had kids that we wont raise them like our parents did us.Didnt that blow up in our face!!*


----------



## Laurabearz

(((hugs)))


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, i haven't checked the weather yet.
> how is it for you today?


 Not bad today...we had a huge downpour this morning around 10:30 but that's about it. There are severe storms out there in the area but nothing so far...knock on wood.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Not bad today...we had a huge downpour this morning around 10:30 but that's about it. There are severe storms out there in the area but nothing so far...knock on wood.


*Knock on that wood for June 21 - 28 *


----------



## scotlass

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... *



Hey youse.....

Our tickers _almost_ match !!


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Knock on that wood for June 21 - 28 *


 If I knock on that wood now, the tree would fall over. More rain right now at my house and more on the way for tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> If I knock on that wood now, the tree would fall over. More rain right now at my house and more on the way for tomorrow and Monday.


*I know you guys need the rain but not a flood *


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *I know you guys need the rain but not a flood *


 Indeed...so many people on the coast have lost _everything_ because of this system. And you know what's funny? After this system leaves FL, we probably won't get any rain for the rest of the summer.


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ... Arrived home safe and sound this afternoon ... trip was great but wet, although we didn't let all the rain dampen our spirits!!*




I know I'm late, but welcome home!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Glad you didn't drown.




donaldduck352 said:


> *We both dont agree,there is a BIG problem..
> We did family counsling and DD walked out..
> This is A deep problem[..WHAT TOO DO???I]*


_


I say you freeze-dry her, all except the head.  In about seven years, she'll be mature enough to rehydrate and get a job.





Metro West said:



If I knock on that wood now, the tree would fall over. More rain right now at my house and more on the way for tomorrow and Monday.

Click to expand...



Okay, knock on some laminate flooring.  

We're getting soaked, too.  Not as badly as you guys are, but we need a new roof.  Yesterday....  We've been in a drought for about seven years, so maybe this will help refill the underground rivers.  Gotta hope there's more good coming from it than bad.   Do you have an emergency raft?  

Maybe you can just jump into one of Bluto's Barges and take a scenic water tour of Florida.  I'll expect a lot of pictures._


----------



## Metro West

Tinker-tude said:


> We're getting soaked, too.  Not as badly as you guys are, but we need a new roof.  Yesterday....  We've been in a drought for about seven years, so maybe this will help refill the underground rivers.  Gotta hope there's more good coming from it than bad.   Do you have an emergency raft?
> 
> Maybe you can just jump into one of Bluto's Barges and take a scenic water tour of Florida.  I'll expect a lot of pictures.


 It's sunny this morning and hopefully it will be a nice day but I know what's coming later on.


----------



## macraven

morning homies.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Todd - good to hear the sun is finally out there ... 

Quiet day here - busy uploading pics to photobucket today*


----------



## macraven

i lost my small coin purse that has my drivers license in it.

i'm going crazy looking for it.


i can replace my DL on tuesday but there were a few cards in it that i can't replace.



things like this happening always makes me cranky for the entire day (s) ....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Mac ... I feel for you  ...  when I was still working at the University I had my wallet taken from my desk drawer.  I had been in the copy room for maybe 5 minutes and when I went to grab my wallet to buy lunch, it was gone.  I spent the afternoon canceling credit cards, etc, only to get a call the next day from Security saying they found it in a stairwell 2 buildings away.  All that was taken from it were the bills - even the change I had in it was still there.   From that day on, I kept a list of all my cards in my wallet (the numbers, etc), and keep it updated when I get new cards or cards are replaced.

Hopefully you didn't lose it somewhere but just misplaced it somewhere at home or it fell somewhere in the car!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*OK gang ... as I was uploading my pics, I remembered I took this one ... can anyone tell me where they've seen these before???




*


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Mac ... I feel for you  ...  when I was still working at the University I had my wallet taken from my desk drawer.  I had been in the copy room for maybe 5 minutes and when I went to grab my wallet to buy lunch, it was gone.  I spent the afternoon canceling credit cards, etc, only to get a call the next day from Security saying they found it in a stairwell 2 buildings away.  All that was taken from it were the bills - even the change I had in it was still there.   From that day on, I kept a list of all my cards in my wallet (the numbers, etc), and keep it updated when I get new cards or cards are replaced.
> 
> Hopefully you didn't lose it somewhere but just misplaced it somewhere at home or it fell somewhere in the car!*




i hate it when someone steals from me.
you went thru all that trouble and aggravation and your cc were intact.
i still would have canceled them in case the numbers were written down by the thief.

i keep my cc separate in a different holder and have their numbers written down too.
the coin purse is what i take to work so i don't have to take a purse with me.
the only things i keep in that are the aaa card, d.l.,and the ice card.
i did have a few other cards in it that are not replaceable.

the DVM can give me a replacement card for $5 but i have to wait until tuesday for that.

i don't care about the loss of money.
only the few cards that i had in there.

i'm going to call a few stores and see if anyone turned it in.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *OK gang ... as I was uploading my pics, I remembered I took this one ... can anyone tell me where they've seen these before???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



would that be at the former adventure club?
if not, maybe dhs?


----------



## macraven

screw this day !

i'm gonna head out to Port Washington WI and do an early dinner there.
it is a lovely place.

i do some genealogy work up there.
its where my gdad went when he got off the boat.


catch you homies later tonight.
and hopefully by the time i return tonight, we'll find out where bonny took those pics...........


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Hope everyone is having a good Memorial Day weekend!
Just popping in to say hi.

Sorry, been very MIA. We finally had FIL's memorial service yesterday.
I pretty much had to plan and organize most of it, the service and the reception. Took quite a bit of phone calls, emails to the on-call pastor at my church and the food ministry, for the last 3 weeks to organize the whole thing. Everything went well yest. We had Matthew play Amazing Grace on the clarinet for the memorial service. Unfortunately nobody took pics of the memorial service, so I can't show those pics. 

Been busy with so many other things going on as well. Too many end of the school yr activities to mention.
Haven't been able to read up a few pages, sorry. try to tho.  


Mac- hope you find your coin purse soon  


Hi to all


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Hello all!

Mac, so sorry to hear about your coin purse. It totally stinks to lose something, especially if it cannot be replaced.  I feel for you!

I agree that this day is a crapper.  I wear glasses and I managed to smack my face into something that put a nice scratch on one lens.  Any glasses-wearers out there will know where I'm coming from when I say **&^^%%/!!!

Hope all is well and that the Floridians aren't being too deluged.  We are having some amazing thunderstorms here.

I'm a single mom until early June.  DH is off to Europe to see his mom.  

Best, E


----------



## RVGal

Hey everyone.

Been forever since I stopped in.  Things have been hectic.  Joshua's school year ended on Friday, so I was caught up in all the end of the year stuff.  Brad is working 7 days a week, 12 hours most days, so the things that he would normally do or help with have all been up to me... and I'm not doing a good job of keeping up with everything (the grass is a foot high... shhhhh...).

Mac, I'm sorry about your coin purse.  I hate that.  

Rose, I'm glad FIL memorial went well.  I'm sure everyone appreciated all that you did.

I hope that things calm down somewhat so that I can pop in more often.  Oh, who am I kidding.  Calm doesn't live here anymore.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..
Sorry to hear about the purse mac,its probaly in the last place you will look.Just kidding..
Glad to see some of the MIA's posting again!!
Hey Todd nice storm tonight,again!!We got nickel size hail for 3minutes here.Hope you didnt...

Side note DW and I went down to New Port Richy this morning and went out to the gambling boat.I walked out black and blue also broke..The odds are deff against ya.I was playing blackjack and lost $50 in 1hr.So I hit the slots,not much better.I think the beer was watered down also..
DW walked in with $200 and left with $750 I asked her for some chips and she said NO..Good thing I would have lost anyway..

All in all a pretty good day just her and I!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Mac ... I feel for you  ...  when I was still working at the University I had my wallet taken from my desk drawer.  I had been in the copy room for maybe 5 minutes and when I went to grab my wallet to buy lunch, it was gone.  I spent the afternoon canceling credit cards, etc, only to get a call the next day from Security saying they found it in a stairwell 2 buildings away.  All that was taken from it were the bills - even the change I had in it was still there.   From that day on, I kept a list of all my cards in my wallet (the numbers, etc), and keep it updated when I get new cards or cards are replaced.
> 
> Hopefully you didn't lose it somewhere but just misplaced it somewhere at home or it fell somewhere in the car!*



*Thats a good idea Bonny,keep all personal # on record!!
ID theft is a rampent crime.I know been thru it..Very hard and alot of phone calls!!*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Todd nice storm tonight,again!!We got nickel size hail for 3minutes here.Hope you didnt...*


 BAD storm tonight but no hail...luckily.


----------



## minniejack

DH off for a few days.

Went to a yard sale where they had these beautiful antique pie tables.  I went home to think about and went back and they were gone.  Oh, well, wasn't meant to be.

Short trip up to Pittsburgh. We drove by the Iron City Brewery.  I said hi to the place for Keisha.

On Sat., we drove down to a great hiking place in WV, called Cooper's Rocks and went for a 4 hour hike.  Got some sun--even in the forest. 

We just missed the rattle snakes--me and DD took off the other way  left the gentlemen folk to deal with them

DD had softball practice, so DH, DS and I went for a bike ride.

I thought I was getting in shape, but the last couple of days makes me realize I'm not.

Hope everyone has a great holiday tomorrow.


----------



## Metro West

Good night all...have a pleasant evening.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all..
> Sorry to hear about the purse mac,its probaly in the last place you will look.Just kidding..
> Glad to see some of the MIA's posting again!!
> Hey Todd nice storm tonight,again!!We got nickel size hail for 3minutes here.Hope you didnt...
> 
> Side note DW and I went down to New Port Richy this morning and went out to the gambling boat.I walked out black and blue also broke..The odds are deff against ya.I was playing blackjack and lost $50 in 1hr.So I hit the slots,not much better.I think the beer was watered down also..
> DW walked in with $200 and left with $750 I asked her for some chips and she said NO..Good thing I would have lost anyway..
> 
> All in all a pretty good day just her and I!!*




well........did daisy buy you at least one beer with her winnings?


----------



## macraven

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Mac, so sorry to hear about your coin purse. It totally stinks to lose something, especially if it cannot be replaced.  I feel for you!
> 
> I agree that this day is a crapper.  I wear glasses and I managed to smack my face into something that put a nice scratch on one lens.  Any glasses-wearers out there will know where I'm coming from when I say **&^^%%/!!!
> 
> Hope all is well and that the Floridians aren't being too deluged.  We are having some amazing thunderstorms here.
> 
> I'm a single mom until early June.  DH is off to Europe to see his mom.
> 
> Best, E




so good to see you here again E.

sorry to hear about your specs....

i don't walk into walls or doors with mine on.
i just forget where i put them most of the time...

i'm gonna get off and catch some zzzzzzz's now.
it's been a long day for me.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Nighty night to all the homies heading off to bed ...

Mac - the picture of the masks I posted are in the shop window beside the Make-up show ... take a close look at them and tell me where you've seen them before ...*


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> well........did daisy buy you at least one beer with her winnings?



*NO,I did have enough tho!!
Its like giving water to a camel is what she says!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Nighty night to all the homies heading off to bed ...
> 
> Mac - the picture of the masks I posted are in the shop window beside the Make-up show ... take a close look at them and tell me where you've seen them before ...*



*Know way.....I got pics allover there and-waite-your right.I went thru my pics and seen it!!!How did I not get that wright...*


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> BAD storm tonight but no hail...luckily.




Yes, it was a crazy storm, we're staying over by SeaWorld.  But today was nice, a bit hot, I got some sunburn at the parks, only did a few rides, as the crowds were pretty crazy.  There was a half hour wait for the Hulk at 9:30AM.  We just hung out and took some pix, not sure if we're even going to attempt the parks tomorrow, since we have 7 more days, and the last 2 at the RPR with FOTL. Had a great lunch at Confisco, and of course, had to stop at Finnegan's


----------



## donaldduck352

Akdar said:


> Yes, it was a crazy storm, we're staying over by SeaWorld.  But today was nice, a bit hot, I got some sunburn at the parks, only did a few rides, as the crowds were pretty crazy.  There was a half hour wait for the Hulk at 9:30AM.  We just hung out and took some pix, not sure if we're even going to attempt the parks tomorrow, since we have 7 more days, and the last 2 at the RPR with FOTL. Had a great lunch at Confisco, and of course, had to stop at Finnegan's



*Mike your like Norm off Cheers when it comes to Finnegan's!!

I have seen your dates for HHN19,and will make it a point to say hellow!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK all,been up since 6am-I'm done spent tired and done..
See Ya'LL in the morning..Have A great night..*


----------



## marciemi

Back from camping and a quick fly-by before getting to bed late here and then up for band/Memorial Day parade!



RVGal said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Been forever since I stopped in.  Things have been hectic.  Joshua's school year ended on Friday, so I was caught up in all the end of the year stuff.  Brad is working 7 days a week, 12 hours most days, so the things that he would normally do or help with have all been up to me... and I'm not doing a good job of keeping up with everything (the grass is a foot high... shhhhh...).
> 
> Mac, I'm sorry about your coin purse.  I hate that.
> 
> Rose, I'm glad FIL memorial went well.  I'm sure everyone appreciated all that you did.
> 
> I hope that things calm down somewhat so that I can pop in more often.  Oh, who am I kidding.  Calm doesn't live here anymore.



Well, great to see you when you have a chance!    Wow - we still have 3 weeks left of school!  



minniejack said:


> On Sat., we drove down to a great hiking place in WV, called Cooper's Rocks and went for a 4 hour hike.  Got some sun--even in the forest.
> 
> We just missed the rattle snakes--me and DD took off the other way  left the gentlemen folk to deal with them
> 
> DD had softball practice, so DH, DS and I went for a bike ride.
> 
> I thought I was getting in shape, but the last couple of days makes me realize I'm not.



Yeah, biking with my kids this weekend makes me realize that unfortunately I'm getting older and slower and they're getting stronger and faster!  Before it was either pulling them (bike seat, trailer, etc.) or listening them whine about how much further and how tired they were.  Now it's yelling at them to wait for me at least every now and then and stop so I can catch up!  



roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Hope everyone is having a good Memorial Day weekend!
> Just popping in to say hi.
> 
> Sorry, been very MIA. We finally had FIL's memorial service yesterday.



Rose, I promise I'll reply to your PM someday.  It's complete chaos around here and I have to make my (free dining) ADR's Tuesday so I'm completely focused on that right now.  Hopefully things will back off some after that!

Everyone have a great holiday tomorrow!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> screw this day !
> 
> i'm gonna head out to Port Washington WI and do an early dinner there.
> it is a lovely place.
> 
> i do some genealogy work up there.
> its where my gdad went when he got off the boat.
> 
> 
> catch you homies later tonight.
> and hopefully by the time i return tonight, we'll find out where bonny took those pics...........




So sorry about your coin purse, Mac.  Hope your dinner made up for it a little.  Any good progress in the geneology?


Welcome back, Tricia, Rosemarie, E and Marcie.  

I'm off to bed.  Have a cold I need to get rid of.


----------



## Laurabearz

we are up early this holiday because we are going to SIX FLAGS GREAT AMERICA!!!!!

Woot Woot!!


Too bad it's chilly and cloudy, hopefully that will keep the crowds at bay.


----------



## RVGal

Yeah, Marcie... we get out early, but we go back early.  School starts back the second week in August.  You guys get to enjoy the summer then, and we get to go into the air conditioning because it is too freakin hot to be outside.  The end of May through the first of July, it is nice outside here, but not so ungodly hot that you can't enjoy it.  By the 4th of July through the end of August, we try to keep our outdoor activities to a minimum so that we don't melt.

I guess they try to aim for giving kids the best use summer days that they can.  Or am I giving the school system too much credit? 

Laura - Enjoy your day.  Scream on a rollercoaster for me.

Tamie - I'm sorry you have a cold.  Go to bed and let someone else deal with everything.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> DH off for a few days.
> 
> Went to a yard sale where they had these beautiful antique pie tables.  I went home to think about and went back and they were gone.  Oh, well, wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I thought I was getting in shape, but the last couple of days makes me realize I'm not.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great holiday tomorrow.



homie, you should have gone to laurabearz yard sale this past week.
she was selling thin mints, girl scout cookies.......

we all get out of shape during the winter.
that's my story and i'm sticking to it.......




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Nighty night to all the homies heading off to bed ...
> 
> Mac - the picture of the masks I posted are in the shop window beside the Make-up show ... take a close look at them and tell me where you've seen them before ...*



i need another hint.
or, i need to go back and look at the picture again...




Akdar said:


> Yes, it was a crazy storm, we're staying over by SeaWorld.  But today was nice, a bit hot, I got some sunburn at the parks, only did a few rides, as the crowds were pretty crazy.  There was a half hour wait for the Hulk at 9:30AM.  We just hung out and took some pix, not sure if we're even going to attempt the parks tomorrow, since we have 7 more days, and the last 2 at the RPR with FOTL. Had a great lunch at Confisco, and of course, had to stop at Finnegan's



finnegan's rules........
end of discussion......




marciemi said:


> Back from camping and a quick fly-by before getting to bed late here and then up for band/Memorial Day parade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, biking with my kids this weekend makes me realize that unfortunately I'm getting older and slower and they're getting stronger and faster!  Before it was either pulling them (bike seat, trailer, etc.) or listening them whine about how much further and how tired they were.  Now it's yelling at them to wait for me at least every now and then and stop so I can catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a great holiday tomorrow!



do you ever get to sleep?
good to see you marcie




Tinker-tude said:


> So sorry about your coin purse, Mac.  Hope your dinner made up for it a little.  Any good progress in the geneology?
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Tricia, Rosemarie, E and Marcie.
> 
> I'm off to bed.  Have a cold I need to get rid of.




yes, i did get info from the lighthouse in Port Washington and saw the plaques of a relative down by the lake.
that area was predominantly occupied by those immigrating from Luxembourg in the 1870's.

hope you can find a fly swatter and kill that cold you have.
being a sickie is never easy or fun.   




Laurabearz said:


> we are up early this holiday because we are going to SIX FLAGS GREAT AMERICA!!!!!
> 
> Woot Woot!!
> 
> 
> Too bad it's chilly and cloudy, hopefully that will keep the crowds at bay.



now you tell me.
i could have came and crashed your family party.......
i swear laura, the only time we see each other is in orlando...



RVGal said:


> Yeah, Marcie... we get out early, but we go back early.  School starts back the second week in August.  You guys get to enjoy the summer then, and we get to go into the air conditioning because it is too freakin hot to be outside.  The end of May through the first of July, it is nice outside here, but not so ungodly hot that you can't enjoy it.  By the 4th of July through the end of August, we try to keep our outdoor activities to a minimum so that we don't melt.
> 
> I guess they try to aim for giving kids the best use summer days that they can.  Or am I giving the school system too much credit?
> 
> Laura - Enjoy your day.  Scream on a rollercoaster for me.
> 
> Tamie - I'm sorry you have a cold.  Go to bed and let someone else deal with everything.



hi homie!


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

Holidat weekend for youse guys....have fun !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

minniejack said:


> I thought I was getting in shape, but the last couple of days makes me realize I'm not.


*I feel your pain ... I looked at pics of myself from our trip last week and I'm so embarrassed  - I definitely need to lose some weight!!*



macraven said:


> i need another hint.
> or, i need to go back and look at the picture again...


*Where do we go every October?? ... think "kids and school"*



macraven said:


> finnegan's rules........
> end of discussion......


*uh huh 
*


----------



## DisneyFairytale

I went to Universal Studios for the first time last month and had a blast. We had so much fun, it was fantastic. The simpsons ride as well as the tour around the sets was incredible. I was blown away by the crashed 747, as well as the underground c-train station that throws you into an earthquake and a flood. Simply incredible.

Heading down to Disneyland in a month and hoping to head back down again. Take the man thru the tour.


----------



## macraven

cdn friends of pooh said:


> *i feel your pain ... I looked at pics of myself from our trip last week and i'm so embarrassed  - i definitely need to lose some weight!!*
> 
> 
> *where do we go every october?? ... Think "kids and school"*
> 
> 
> *uh huh
> *





hhn


----------



## macraven

DisneyFairytale said:


> I went to Universal Studios for the first time last month and had a blast. We had so much fun, it was fantastic. The simpsons ride as well as the tour around the sets was incredible. I was blown away by the crashed 747, as well as the underground c-train station that throws you into an earthquake and a flood. Simply incredible.
> 
> Heading down to Disneyland in a month and hoping to head back down again. Take the man thru the tour.



:welcome:

to the newest homie to come chat with us !!

DISNEYFAIRYTALE~~

pull up a chair and stick around for while....
we love company.
and
company eventually becomes a homie....

so glad you shared with us.

i've only been to UO in orlando.
someday i hope to make the pilgrimage to CA for UO out there..


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I feel your pain ... I looked at pics of myself from our trip last week and I'm so embarrassed  - I definitely need to lose some weight!!*
> 
> 
> ok, i hear youse.
> so i guess it is time to start the diet club up again.
> i always join those clubs in May......
> suffer all summer long starving myself just to fit into my CSW tshirt in october.
> then, comes Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years and i pig out......
> 
> the cycle starts all over again in May each year.
> 
> youse know, i have gained and lost enough weight to make about 10 more people.
> 
> 
> *Where do we go every October?? ... think "kids and school"*
> 
> the answer is Scary Tales.....
> 
> 
> *uh huh
> *



ok, i guessed correctly this time.
what do i win?


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all. The folks just left for home after a nice visit this week. Except for the rain, they really had a good time.


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

'ello

It was a lovely day here today!  Mac, did you find your coin purse yet?


----------



## macraven

EPRV We love Disney said:


> 'ello
> 
> It was a lovely day here today!  Mac, did you find your coin purse yet?






damn
i forgot to worry about it today.......


i'm thinking it might be at skool.


metro, you had your folks over for the weekend?
that is so nice!

did you cook or did mom cook.......


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, you had your folks over for the weekend?
> that is so nice!
> 
> did you cook or did mom cook.......


 They were down the whole week on their yearly visit. Mom cooked a few nights but we also went out to eat. I took them to Pollo Tropical today for lunch. Because of the weather, they couldn't do a lot during the day but it was great having them here.


----------



## macraven

i'm glad youse all had a good time metro.

there is nothing in this world better than "mom's" cooking.
except for my mom, she just doesn't cut it....


bonny, not scary tales but fractured tales....


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> ok, i guessed correctly this time.
> what do i win?



Hey youse...

You win cookies !!


----------



## Laurabearz

Rats....  I like winning cookies, but I was clueless 

Great America was a blast, but Extremely crowded. Between the holiday and the free ticket deal for the AP holders, it was JAMMED. By noon the line for Raging Bull was 2 hours   Needless to say we did not ride it.

Still loads of fun.

(just dont ask me how long it took to get lunch from a counterservice place)































.45 minutes thank you very much!!


----------



## ky07

*Good night and sweet dreams homies *


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> Rats....  I like winning cookies, but I was clueless
> 
> Great America was a blast, but Extremely crowded. Between the holiday and the free ticket deal for the AP holders, it was JAMMED. By noon the line for Raging Bull was 2 hours   Needless to say we did not ride it.
> 
> Still loads of fun.
> 
> (just dont ask me how long it took to get lunch from a counterservice place)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .45 minutes thank you very much!!




don't tell me that what the line wait was for the funnel cakes.......


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> don't tell me that what the line wait was for the funnel cakes.......



OMG....I love funnel cakes...only 5 months till funnel cakes....I love funnel cakes !!


----------



## RAPstar

Hello all!! Had a wonderful weekend. Mom was away at her new boyfriend's, so I spent the weekend with my boyfriend watching movies all weekend. And today, my sis, niece and nephew are spending the night! I haven't seen them in a while. They are sooooo cute. My niece is talking so well for a 2 year old. Now she says "I'm fabulous". lol 

Mac-Sorry for the trouble with your coin purse. I know how you feel. I've lost my bank card several times. I kept leaving it places. I've left in like 3 ATM machines. Then my wallet got stolen once.....but I knew the guy who took it and left him a voicemail pretty much saying I had no money on any of the cards in it, and it was recovered by the police. 

Bonny-Are the masks from "The Skoolhouse"? 

Yay that May is almost over, and then my birthday next month (the 19th......I expect a cake!! lol I love The Littler Mermaid and Broadway for your googling pleasure, haha). And then 6 more months till HHN!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I feel your pain ... I looked at pics of myself from our trip last week and I'm so embarrassed  - I definitely need to lose some weight!!*



I keep toying with the idea of joining weight watchers.  But then I couldn't just run for fast food every night.




DisneyFairytale said:


> I went to Universal Studios for the first time last month and had a blast. We had so much fun, it was fantastic. The simpsons ride as well as the tour around the sets was incredible. I was blown away by the crashed 747, as well as the underground c-train station that throws you into an earthquake and a flood. Simply incredible.
> 
> Heading down to Disneyland in a month and hoping to head back down again. Take the man thru the tour.






Hope you enjoy it here.  We're crazy and nice.  I envy you going to the parks so often!  Have fun and share your pics.  We love pics.


Hope everyone had a nice Memorial Day.  I stayed in bed and thought about all the soldiers for awhile.  I forgot to send my mom money to put flowers on my dad's grave.  My bad....  I guess it doesn't _have_ to be Memorial Day to send money for flowers.  I wonder if a flower company would do the delivery to a cemetery? 

Back to bed I go.  Thanks for the well-wishes, Tricia and Mac.  I'd hug you, but you'd have to spray down with Lysol.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> OMG....I love funnel cakes...only 5 months till funnel cakes....I love funnel cakes !!


*Just wait until you try a Dole Whip ... that is if you like pineapple ... *


RAPstar said:


> Bonny-Are the masks from "The Skoolhouse"?


*YAY ... tell him what he wins Johnny 
*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> And then 6 more months till HHN!!!


*Actually less than that ... more like 4 months ... or 122 days, 21 hours and 38 minutes to be exact 
*


----------



## Laurabearz

Hey is the DIS running really bad for anyone else? I keep getting 503 errors and it's taking forever for things to load

sigh


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all...have a great Tuesday!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, just got done making my ADR's (30 minutes I guess!) and got everything I wanted except 'Ohana and TH with the Nemo package.  Got 

8/24 Garden Grill 7:10 (wanted 7:30)
8/25 WCC 4:25 (asked for earliest dinner - didn't realize it was THAT early!)
8/26 Le Chefs 12:30 (asked for any lunch), Coral Reef 8:10 (asked for latest dinner)
8/27 1900 Park Fare 6:45 (asked for 7)
8/28 CP 12:40 (asked for any lunch) 
8/29 Le Cellier!!!!  12:25 (asked for any lunch) 
8/30 50's Prime Time 11:10 (asked for 11)

I asked for Tusker House for either of the Nemo packages on 8/27 and none were available.  I could get the restaurant at 12:50 or 1:50, but not the 1-1:40 required.  The later one was also booked.  She totally stressed me out when she put me on hold for about 5 minutes to confirm what time she could book the packages for.  I was sure she'd never come back and I'd lose everything I had.  

I also asked for 'Ohana for any of our evenings and it was not available at any time, any evening.  I will try back on a couple of our possibilities right at the 90 day mark and see what I can do!


----------



## RVGal

Welcome DisneyFairytale!  Pull up a chair and sit awhile.  


Another rainy morning here.  For those of you keeping track, the drought in Georgia is definitely over.  If it would just take a break for a day or two so I could mow some of the grass that is taking over.  

I'm off to cart my mom to various stores.  She is in search of a graduation present for my nephew.  I told her to just give him the money and save us all the aggrivation, but she's not listening.  With the boys along for the ride, I'm predicting a lot of "Are we done yet?"


----------



## minniejack

My MIL just found this recipe in a magazine.  It takes about 1 minute to make/10 to bake.  Very Yummy


1 C Peanut Butter (crunchy or creamy)
1 C Packed brown sugar
1 large slightly beaten egg 
1 t. baking soda
1 t. vanilla

Mix together by hand.
1 C. semi-sweet choc. chips
Stir in chips

Place spoonfuls on pan. Bake 350 for 10 minutes. Let cool for 5 minutes on pan after removing from oven.  Eat and enjoy.

We made 1/2 with vanilla and 1/2 w/o.  The ones with vanilla seemed to stay together better.


----------



## minniejack

I'm with you--I'm giving my nephew $50 and being done. Only see him on occasions like this. I heard he's in the top 5 for his class and ended up with a golf scholarship.  

Really can't wait for the 


After this, the next time I'll probably see him is when he graduates from college or someone gets married. 

As Oliver Twist said, "Please, Sir.  I want some more."


----------



## tlinus

Hey all!!!

Welcome back Bonny and Lee, countdown to October - its on!

Mike - hope you are having a great vacay......remember, a rainy day in Florida is better than ANY day at home 

Marcie - glad to hear you got your ADRs....can't wait for the food pics and trip report 

mac - sure hope your coin purse is at skool 

donald - sorry to hear of your troubles with DD. Just because she is 18 doesn't mean a thing. She still lives under YOUR roof. Hoping you and DW are on the same page and not taking the nonsense. DD 14 is trying to start that stuff now  Got to nip it in the bud, will make for an easier time later.

Todd - glad to hear the visit with the 'rents went well. Hoping the rains slows and you guys get a second to dry out. Ark available if needed, just try to find Lori, she was the last one with it 

Busy with softball/baseball here. DD#2 wants to sign up for field hockey for the fall. DS plays football. So looking like I may have a month off before the craziness starts again 

No set plans for vacation for the Bean Family this year. There are ALOT of deals out there......especially for some of our local parks (Hershey, Dorney) so we shall see what pops up.

Saw the pics/videos of testing for HRRR - not my cup o tea  but DH and his coaster budd DD#1 will be all over that one 

Don't know if you all remember my brother and SIL who were having such a hard time getting pregnant. They had a successful IVF of triplets. Unfortunately two did not survive. The one survivor, my nephew EJ, was born 5/18/09 at 9:39PM. He is so handsome. And a red-head!! I saw him again yesterday, didn't want to give him up!! The kids are just SO in love with him

Got to run, time to get the work done. Thank goodness its a short week. 2 1/2 weeks of skool left for the kids....they are in countdown mode 

Catch you all later!!


----------



## Laurabearz

minniejack said:


> My MIL just found this recipe in a magazine.  It takes about 1 minute to make/10 to bake.  Very Yummy
> 
> 
> 1 C Peanut Butter (crunchy or creamy)
> 1 C Packed brown sugar
> 1 large slightly beaten egg
> 1 t. baking soda
> 1 t. vanilla
> 
> Mix together by hand.
> 1 C. semi-sweet choc. chips
> Stir in chips
> 
> Place spoonfuls on pan. Bake 350 for 10 minutes. Let cool for 5 minutes on pan after removing from oven.  Eat and enjoy.
> 
> We made 1/2 with vanilla and 1/2 w/o.  The ones with vanilla seemed to stay together better.



is there any flour  in it??


----------



## minniejack

tlinus said:


> .
> 
> Busy with softball/baseball here.
> 
> Don't know if you all remember my brother and SIL who were having such a hard time getting pregnant. They had a successful IVF of triplets. Unfortunately two did not survive. The one survivor, my nephew EJ, was born 5/18/09 at 9:39PM. He is so handsome. And a red-head!! I saw him again yesterday, didn't want to give him up!! The kids are just SO in love with him
> 
> 
> Catch you all later!!



Ditto with the softball--1st game Thursday.
And I just had a new great nephew born on the 18th! Owen 8# 8oz. Congrats to your newest family member.


----------



## minniejack

Laurabearz said:


> is there any flour  in it??


no flour--great for anyone with gluten problems


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

minniejack said:


> My MIL just found this recipe in a magazine.  It takes about 1 minute to make/10 to bake.  Very Yummy
> 
> 
> 1 C Peanut Butter (crunchy or creamy)
> 1 C Packed brown sugar
> 1 large slightly beaten egg
> 1 t. baking soda
> 1 t. vanilla
> 
> Mix together by hand.
> 1 C. semi-sweet choc. chips
> Stir in chips
> 
> Place spoonfuls on pan. Bake 350 for 10 minutes. Let cool for 5 minutes on pan after removing from oven.  Eat and enjoy.
> 
> We made 1/2 with vanilla and 1/2 w/o.  The ones with vanilla seemed to stay together better.





Mmmmmm, this I will definitely try. I'm starving right now and would love a piece.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... hope everyone is having a good day*


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Hello all!! Had a wonderful weekend. Mom was away at her new boyfriend's, so I spent the weekend with my boyfriend watching movies all weekend. And today, my sis, niece and nephew are spending the night! I haven't seen them in a while. They are sooooo cute. My niece is talking so well for a 2 year old. Now she says "I'm fabulous". lol
> 
> Mac-Sorry for the trouble with your coin purse. I know how you feel. I've lost my bank card several times. I kept leaving it places. I've left in like 3 ATM machines. Then my wallet got stolen once.....but I knew the guy who took it and left him a voicemail pretty much saying I had no money on any of the cards in it, and it was recovered by the police.
> 
> Bonny-Are the masks from "The Skoolhouse"?
> 
> Yay that May is almost over, and then my birthday next month (the 19th......I expect a cake!! lol I love The Littler Mermaid and Broadway for your googling pleasure, haha). And then 6 more months till HHN!!!




i'll send you an email cake.
i hope it won't taste like cardboard.

yikes, you lost your debit card 3 x's?
you sound like my clone homie.....

that is it.
skool house.
i hope bonny doesn't see your answer and let you have the cookies instead of me.......

found the coin purse.
hallelujah



Tinker-tude said:


> I keep toying with the idea of joining weight watchers.  But then I couldn't just run for fast food every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy it here.  We're crazy and nice.  I envy you going to the parks so often!  Have fun and share your pics.  We love pics.
> 
> Back to bed I go.  Thanks for the well-wishes, Tricia and Mac.  I'd hug you, but you'd have to spray down with Lysol.



but if you actually RAN to the fast food places, you would be burning calories no matter what you ate.  think of the positive side......

tricia and i will wear slickers.
problem fixed.
then you can hug us.
lysol isn't really my brand of stinky water...
hope you are feeling better 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Just wait until you try a Dole Whip ... that is if you like pineapple ... *
> 
> *YAY ... tell him what he wins Johnny
> *



hey.
i really won it.
it was in the back of my mind..........



Laurabearz said:


> Hey is the DIS running really bad for anyone else? I keep getting 503 errors and it's taking forever for things to load
> 
> sigh



well.........you didn't see me on earlier today did ja'?
the dis is not loading correctly for me since saturday.
and when it does, it is slow as a snail.



marciemi said:


> Okay, just got done making my ADR's (30 minutes I guess!) and got everything I wanted except 'Ohana and TH with the Nemo package.  Got
> 
> 8/24 Garden Grill 7:10 (wanted 7:30)
> 8/25 WCC 4:25 (asked for earliest dinner - didn't realize it was THAT early!)
> 8/26 Le Chefs 12:30 (asked for any lunch), Coral Reef 8:10 (asked for latest dinner)
> 8/27 1900 Park Fare 6:45 (asked for 7)
> 8/28 CP 12:40 (asked for any lunch)
> 8/29 Le Cellier!!!!  12:25 (asked for any lunch)
> 8/30 50's Prime Time 11:10 (asked for 11)
> 
> I asked for Tusker House for either of the Nemo packages on 8/27 and none were available.  I could get the restaurant at 12:50 or 1:50, but not the 1-1:40 required.  The later one was also booked.  She totally stressed me out when she put me on hold for about 5 minutes to confirm what time she could book the packages for.  I was sure she'd never come back and I'd lose everything I had.
> 
> I also asked for 'Ohana for any of our evenings and it was not available at any time, any evening.  I will try back on a couple of our possibilities right at the 90 day mark and see what I can do!



you really want le cellier for lunch?
i was never impressed with that lunch menu.
only the dinner one i thought was good.

congrats on getting the adr's you wanted!



minniejack said:


> My MIL just found this recipe in a magazine.  It takes about 1 minute to make/10 to bake.  Very Yummy
> 
> 
> 1 C Peanut Butter (crunchy or creamy)
> 1 C Packed brown sugar
> 1 large slightly beaten egg
> 1 t. baking soda
> 1 t. vanilla
> 
> Mix together by hand.
> 1 C. semi-sweet choc. chips
> Stir in chips
> 
> Place spoonfuls on pan. Bake 350 for 10 minutes. Let cool for 5 minutes on pan after removing from oven.  Eat and enjoy.
> 
> We made 1/2 with vanilla and 1/2 w/o.  The ones with vanilla seemed to stay together better.




i could never make those cookies/ prep time involved/ in just one minute...
never ever

just to get some orange juice out of my fridge takes at least a couple of minutes......i always get side tracked along the way.

i'll have to try your cooky recipe when i go off my diet.



tlinus said:


> Hey all!!!
> 
> Welcome back Bonny and Lee, countdown to October - its on!
> 
> Mike - hope you are having a great vacay......remember, a rainy day in Florida is better than ANY day at home
> 
> Marcie - glad to hear you got your ADRs....can't wait for the food pics and trip report
> 
> mac - sure hope your coin purse is at skool
> 
> donald - sorry to hear of your troubles with DD. Just because she is 18 doesn't mean a thing. She still lives under YOUR roof. Hoping you and DW are on the same page and not taking the nonsense. DD 14 is trying to start that stuff now  Got to nip it in the bud, will make for an easier time later.
> 
> Todd - glad to hear the visit with the 'rents went well. Hoping the rains slows and you guys get a second to dry out. Ark available if needed, just try to find Lori, she was the last one with it
> 
> Busy with softball/baseball here. DD#2 wants to sign up for field hockey for the fall. DS plays football. So looking like I may have a month off before the craziness starts again
> 
> No set plans for vacation for the Bean Family this year. There are ALOT of deals out there......especially for some of our local parks (Hershey, Dorney) so we shall see what pops up.
> 
> Saw the pics/videos of testing for HRRR - not my cup o tea  but DH and his coaster budd DD#1 will be all over that one
> 
> Don't know if you all remember my brother and SIL who were having such a hard time getting pregnant. They had a successful IVF of triplets. Unfortunately two did not survive. The one survivor, my nephew EJ, was born 5/18/09 at 9:39PM. He is so handsome. And a red-head!! I saw him again yesterday, didn't want to give him up!! The kids are just SO in love with him
> 
> 
> Catch you all later!!



congratulations Auntie!!



Laurabearz said:


> is there any flour  in it??



i think what we have to do laura is take one bite of the cooky and then a half spoon of flour at the same time.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Busy here too 

We went to our local SF on Thursday after winning our GOLDEN TICKETS and were on the first train out on their new ride Bizarro . IT was GREAT . The park also treated us wonderfuly .

Friday - Monday were busy days too BBQ , Pool days etc . all the fun stuff .

Getting ready for the end of school soon . My middle DD is going to be graduating 8th grade and there are lots of fun things planed one is the 8th grade dance and the big senior trip . ALL good but busy things.

Looking forward to the warm weather again here it was nice this weekend now it is rainy and cold ...YUCK ...

Talk to everyone soon


----------



## circelli

Um maybe not Universal this year......but MAYBE Cedar Point in Sandusky Ohio!!
The basement needs to get finished so I will have to rethink this years vacay!!!
There is a Safari that way to both our sons love that stuff, so maybe we will have to have our vacay this summer!! 
Oh well there is next year....no HHN for me I don't think


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Um maybe not Universal this year......but MAYBE Cedar Point in Sandusky Ohio!!
> The basement needs to get finished so I will have to rethink this years vacay!!!
> There is a Safari that way to both our sons love that stuff, so maybe we will have to have our vacay this summer!!
> Oh well there is next year....no HHN for me I don't think



but, but, but, i thought you were on for a fall UO trip..........


on the other hand, when the basement is finished, we will have a big whopping party there.

hopefully before the snow starts to fall.
i don't walk very well in snow up to my knees wearing heels.....


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> Todd - glad to hear the visit with the 'rents went well. Hoping the rains slows and you guys get a second to dry out. Ark available if needed, just try to find Lori, she was the last one with it


 Yeah me too...actually we are in the summer weather pattern now of thunderstorms in the afternoon. I'm used to that.


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> but, but, but, i thought you were on for a fall UO trip..........
> 
> 
> on the other hand, when the basement is finished, we will have a big whopping party there.
> 
> hopefully before the snow starts to fall.
> i don't walk very well in snow up to my knees wearing heels.....



The DH keeps changing his mind...basement will get finished....positive thinking we will get to go to UNIVERSAL this year 

Then we will really have something to party about


----------



## marciemi

Mac - the lunch and dinner Le Cellier menus are almost exactly the same except for price these days.  Since they still have the pretzels, cheese soup, mushroom filet, and chocolate moose - I'm set!  Oh, and I've never been there before so we're happy just to try it.  

Dawnna - if you are going to CP - plan on August 2-3 and we can meet up!    Anyone, anyone?  I'll just keep asking!

Tried a couple more times today to get 'Ohana, but their system was down most of the day.  This evening it wasn't available.  I'll try again tomorrow morning!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

marciemi said:


> Mac - the lunch and dinner Le Cellier menus are almost exactly the same except for price these days.  Since they still have the pretzels, cheese soup, mushroom filet, and chocolate moose - I'm set!  Oh, and I've never been there before so we're happy just to try it.


* Yep ... basically the same menu for both lunch and dinner (we were just there for both) only the dinner menu is about $10 more for entrees  

You will absolutely love the mushroom filet and the risotto that comes with it - it's one of our favorites (if not our favorite item) on the menu.  I also love the cheese soup   (I snagged the recipe from them this trip )
*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good soggy eve from FLA..The good thing is the river is rising slowly and the fishing is great!!*


----------



## circelli

marciemi said:


> Dawnna - if you are going to CP - plan on August 2-3 and we can meet up!    Anyone, anyone?  I'll just keep asking!



Gotta plan around soccer I will keep those dates in mind 

Going shopping in Auburn Hills this weekend.....kids coming too but my sister loves having them....free time for me!!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Summer is here and school is out!!!

Now I can post everyday, it feels like its been forever.

Great school year for both my sons. Hayden is graduating and Garrison is about to start his college track workouts. So proud of both of my boys. Hayden espicially, he is #16 in his class out of 500 something, and he has to say the prayer at graduation but he's not nervous.

Got to go cook dinner, check back tomorrow


----------



## donaldduck352

*DW got family in Ohio.Would love to surprise her with a trip there.You know 1day wi th family 6days between CP and Kings Island!!*


----------



## marciemi

circelli said:


> Gotta plan around soccer I will keep those dates in mind
> 
> Going shopping in Auburn Hills this weekend.....kids coming too but my sister loves having them....free time for me!!!




Gonna guess Great Lakes Crossings!  Used to live 20 minutes from there.  Are you going to hit Rainforest Cafe?  That's why we never thought it was a big deal to go to the one in WDW since we had one so close!  We'd go on Wednesday nights when they had the "kids eat for 99 cents" specials.  

And our trip was planned entirely around soccer.  Kids have summer (travel) soccer until July 24th, then they have their high school soccer camp from July 27-31, then they start official practices August 10th (2 a days), so that's the only week during the entire summer with no soccer!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Mac - the lunch and dinner Le Cellier menus are almost exactly the same except for price these days.  Since they still have the pretzels, cheese soup, mushroom filet, and chocolate moose - I'm set!  Oh, and I've never been there before so we're happy just to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a couple more times today to get 'Ohana, but their system was down most of the day.  This evening it wasn't available.  I'll try again tomorrow morning!



dinner:
Entrées

Le Cellier Mushroom Filet Mignon - with wild mushroom risotto, white truffle and herb butter sauce $34.99

New York Strip Steak - with bercy butter, balsamic red onions, watercress, and roasted Yukon potatoes, $34.99

Pan-seared Scallops - with artichokes, golden beets, salsify, capers, and lemon-brown butter sauce $22.99

Pork Osso Buco - with sweet potato drop dumplings, apple-sage relish, and red wine sauce $24.99

Chicken Coq au Vin - braised in red wine with root vegetables and potatoes $21.99

Salt-crusted Prime Rib- with roasted yukon potatoes finished with au jus and horseradish cream sauce $25.99o

Porcini Mushroom Ravioli - topped with seasonal mushrooms and watercress sweet onion salad with mushroom broth $19.99

Pan Seared King Salmon - served over mixed lentil ragout with shallot-lime butter $23.99

Coffee-rubbed Kansas City Strip Steak - with hazelnut butter and cream cheese mashed potatoes $32.99

lunch:

Le Cellier Mushroom Filet Mignon - with wild mushroom risotto, white truffle and herb butter sauce $25.99

New York Strip Steak - with bercy butter, balsamic red onions, watercress, and roasted Yukon potatoes, $30.99

Porcini Mushroom Ravioli - topped with seasonal mushrooms and watercress sweet onion salad with mushroom broth $19.99

Pan Seared King Salmon - served over mixed lentil ragout with shallot-lime butter $20.99


more sandwiches for lunch and less beef entrees for that time period.
i'm not fond of the lunch menu as more is on the menu for dinner.

i'm scratching le cellier off my list for the fall this year.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> * Yep ... exactly the same menu for both lunch and dinner (we were just there for both) only the dinner menu is about $10 more for entrees
> 
> You will absolutely love the mushroom filet and the risotto that comes with it - it's one of our favorites (if not our favorite item) on the menu.  I also love the cheese soup   (I snagged the recipe from them this trip )
> *



i had the cheese soup and it wasn't my thing.
i like filet but i don't eat mushrooms or risotto.
last year a substituted potatoe for it.
the only thing i haven't had at le cellier is the prime rib.
a dinner with me last year got it and said they liked it.




cbdmhgp said:


> Summer is here and school is out!!!
> 
> Now I can post everyday, it feels like its been forever.
> 
> Great school year for both my sons. Hayden is graduating and Garrison is about to start his college track workouts. So proud of both of my boys. Hayden espicially, he is #16 in his class out of 500 something, and he has to say the prayer at graduation but he's not nervous.
> 
> Got to go cook dinner, check back tomorrow



congratulations on Hayden's graduation !!
everyone should list their proud parent moments when they come up.

sending mummy dust for Garrison and Hayden for another successful school year when the fall comes around.

we missed you around here cop-per



donaldduck352 said:


> *DW got family in Ohio.Would love to surprise her with a trip there.You know 1day wi th family 6days between CP and Kings Island!!*



what part of the state is the family in?
you don't have to post here but is it in western, northern, eastern, southern part of the state?


i'm off to the grocery store.
heck, i feed this family some hours ago.
what right do they have to be hungry again......


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Actually less than that ... more like 4 months ... or 122 days, 21 hours and 38 minutes to be exact
> *



Thanks for correcting me. Apparently last night I though 6 and 6 made 10. I was rereading that cookie recipe that was posted and read "vodka" instead of "vanilla".


----------



## donaldduck352

*Cincinnati area mac.Best chili around!!
This computer or board is running slow,took me minutes to post.
So goodnight all..*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i had the cheese soup and it wasn't my thing.


*I love cheese ... so this is right up my alley!
*


RAPstar said:


> Thanks for correcting me. Apparently last night I though 6 and 6 made 10.


*We wouldn't want you to miss out on HHN and show up in December instead *


RAPstar said:


> I was rereading that cookie recipe that was posted and read "vodka" instead of "vanilla".


 *those would be some cookies!!
*


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Thanks for correcting me. Apparently last night I though 6 and 6 made 10. I was rereading that cookie recipe that was posted and read "vodka" instead of "vanilla".







donaldduck352 said:


> *Cincinnati area mac.Best chili around!!
> This computer or board is running slow,took me minutes to post.
> So goodnight all..*




me too........!!!!!!!!!

the last few days it runs slow for me.



bonny, love your new avator.
and see you are colorized in your siggie.
so cute!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey Mac ... here's a cute video for ya! ... http://cuteanimals.todaysbigthing.com/2009/05/22*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *We wouldn't want you to miss out on HHN and show up in December instead *



I no, rite? Especially since I still have to sing for youse guys at Rising Star one night (Saturday I'm guessing).


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey Mac ... here's a cute video for ya! ... http://cuteanimals.todaysbigthing.com/2009/05/22*



that was so cute.
i loved when the cat stuck the head out of the top hole.



RAPstar said:


> I no, rite? Especially since I still have to sing for youse guys at Rising Star one night (Saturday I'm guessing).



you betcha !

where are you andy?
i'm still up trying to get someone to play cards tonight.....


----------



## minniejack

Morning

 Yesterday I won a high def radio with ipod docking station. 

DS has already claimed so I don't know whether this new technology is actually that much better.


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Cincinnati area mac.Best chili around!!
> This computer or board is running slow,took me minutes to post.
> So goodnight all..*


*Hey Donald my oldest DS went to Kings Island this past weekend and got mad at me cause I told him they could keep Kings Island cause I choose Universal and HRRR over Diamond Back anyday 
But anywho Good morning homies *


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## tlinus

morning homies 

another cloudy day in SE PA - boooooooo!

We have a Phils game tonight, its Irish Heritage night at the ballpark. Here is what they are giving away:






Off to launder and clean - will catch you on a break - if you dont hear from me....call in the SWAT team because most likely the dust bunnies will have me held hostage


----------



## Laurabearz

I love that site Today's big Thing...

*http://cuteanimals.todaysbigthing.com/2009/04/30*

This one made me tear up lol

ky07 did they ride the Beast?? I have only been to kings island once, but damn that beast made one heck of an impression on me! (and my poor butt lol)


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

thanks for the brew minnie

marci good choicesle cellier one of our favs for meat, meat & meat by products.  funny i pulled out my recipie for their cheese soup yesterday, then put it back & just used can of cream of chicken soup as base; def not the same.  btw, PENS r waiting for ubring it...hate to say not looking forward to versing yinz guys again...don't u ever get tired of dominating?

mac no luck on finding ur purse yet?

bonny - not sure if i greeted u back, seemed like it poured on u, did u have any dry days?

tracie - that is a really nice gimmie for the game, beats a bobble head imo

re Cedar point, it really is such great park, yet we're planning on skipping it for Universal if we can pull it off for 3 days in July.  With the leftover SW credits & tix on hand, it's even stevencrazy 

im liking that whole freeze drying idea, my baby turns 16 todaylet the mayhem begin


----------



## circelli

marciemi said:


> Gonna guess Great Lakes Crossings!  Used to live 20 minutes from there.  Are you going to hit Rainforest Cafe?  That's why we never thought it was a big deal to go to the one in WDW since we had one so close!  We'd go on Wednesday nights when they had the "kids eat for 99 cents" specials.
> 
> And our trip was planned entirely around soccer.  Kids have summer (travel) soccer until July 24th, then they have their high school soccer camp from July 27-31, then they start official practices August 10th (2 a days), so that's the only week during the entire summer with no soccer!



More cookies for you...we ARE going to Great Lakes Crossing!!   There is a Rainforest Cafe there?  Tell me!! tell me!!  My DS's LOVE that place..as do I 
My almost 5 year old is counting down the sleeps untill he plays soccer and we go to a hotel in Michigan!!  If I can tell him we are going to The Rainforest Cafe he will be on !!
My DS keeps talking about the pool at RPR so maybe my DH will have a change of heart and we will go to UNIVERSAL this year!! 
Have a great day homies!!


----------



## ky07

Laurabearz said:


> I love that site Today's big Thing...
> 
> *http://cuteanimals.todaysbigthing.com/2009/04/30*
> 
> This one made me tear up lol
> 
> ky07 did they ride the Beast?? I have only been to kings island once, but damn that beast made one heck of an impression on me! (and my poor butt lol)


*Yes he rode the beast and I can remeber the first time I went there and it was the very first coaster at age 8 and it was the red racer blue racer and my dad took me on the blue racer the one that went backwards and scared me to death but now I think they stopped running the backward one and they race going the same way but I guess that coaster made me a chicken for years to come *


----------



## macraven

good rainy afternoon homies...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ...

Warm, sunny and not a cloud in the sky here Mac 
*


keishashadow said:


> bonny - not sure if i greeted u back, seemed like it poured on u, did u have any dry days?


*Actually the first few days were great (hot and sunny) ... it's the last few that were wet.*


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## minniejack

Wouldn't it be great if there was a trifecta and the Penguins, Pirates along with the Steelers all won their championships?

DS and DH heading to Cedar Point Friday morning.  They'll be hitting the indoor water park at Castaway Bay 1st.  Not as nice as Kalihari, but decent.

It took all I could do to talk the whole family out of Kennywood this past weekend.  Just too much money for these school trips--between the 3 of them going to CP it has been 600 plus change for souvies. They're killing me with all of the trips.

DD is still griping that the Dragster kept breaking down on her last week.

And happy b-day to Keisha's baby boy.


----------



## keishashadow

pirates...championship contender...don't make me laff (or )

jr has his hot little hands on a bonafide learner's permit...batten down the hatches


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> pirates...championship contender...don't make me laff (or )
> 
> jr has his hot little hands on a bonafide learner's permit...batten down the hatches




happy birthday on jr's big 16 celebration.


so, he passed the drivers license test !!

woo hoo.........


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Hey Donald my oldest DS went to Kings Island this past weekend and got mad at me cause I told him they could keep Kings Island cause I choose Universal and HRRR over Diamond Back anyday
> But anywho Good morning homies *



*I been a couple of times and liked it.The BEAST is just that for a wooden coaster.Now Son of The Beast is a ride I will never ever do again!!
I think what makes the diff is when we go DW family are with us.Between her brothers,sisters and nephews, we are like a gang of 25 people.DW has some big brothers and nephews>>>>> I'm 5'9 230plus and they dwarf me!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*While I'm at it.Are you up to the challenge of riding H3 Lawrence?I'm still on the fence about it..*


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you betcha !
> 
> where are you andy?
> i'm still up trying to get someone to play cards tonight.....



I got abducted by a Tori Amos board I'm on. I'm gearing up for her concert here in July. There's a presale for tickets tomorrow if you pre-ordered her new CD on iTunes, so yay me!


----------



## macraven

sounds like a plan..........


----------



## RAPstar

What game tonight, mac?


----------



## macraven

"go fish"


or if i am here later tonight it will be "war"





i love to cheat when i play cards by myself.
i'll be sure to bring a deck with me when i go to the darkside this fall....


i'll try to make it back later.

it's time for me to crank call and talk on the phone to relatives...


----------



## RAPstar

lol, with the parks, HHN and playing cards, when are we supposed to sleep?


----------



## cbdmhgp

Morning all!

Lakers won last night, Im going with a Laker/Magic matchup.

I had the Cavs in there but the Magic play in Orlando, so I'll go with them


----------



## marciemi

Red Wings won last night too!  

(and yeah, I know, different sport!)


----------



## Laurabearz

marciemi said:


> Red Wings won last night too!
> 
> (and yeah, I know, different sport!)



And with that win our Blackhawk run is over.... sigh

Oh well it's Hockey and not an important sport like Football or baseball


----------



## marciemi

Laurabearz said:


> Oh well it's Hockey and not an important sport like Football or baseball




Baseball?!


----------



## Laurabearz

marciemi said:


> Baseball?!







(cheesehead)


----------



## Metro West

Morning and Happy Thursday all!


----------



## keishashadow

Laurabearz said:


> And with that win our Blackhawk run is over.... sigh
> 
> Oh well *it's Hockey and not an important sport like Football or baseball*


 
don't make me break out my hockey stick missy

did u see the video of the Cub player having a snit fit?  good thing he hit the gatorade dispenser with that bat

i can smell summer


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Baseball?!



and the cardinals beat the brewers for the second game in a row.....


----------



## marciemi

I claim no ties to the Brewers!    If I have to choose a team, I'll cheer for the Tigers, but only say if they're in the World Series or so.  Definitely not big baseball fans here.  

Janet, I can only smell rain.  Sigh.  At least it cancelled all the soccer games last night so DH and I could go out for dinner on our 21st anniversary!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I have high speed internet now! 

I just need a good wireless router so I can get my PS3/Xbox 360/PC online at the same time as needed.


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *While I'm at it.Are you up to the challenge of riding H3 Lawrence?I'm still on the fence about it..*


*I am up for it but about my luck it won't start running until after we are gone *


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> I claim no ties to the Brewers!    If I have to choose a team, I'll cheer for the Tigers, but only say if they're in the World Series or so.  Definitely not big baseball fans here.
> 
> Janet, I can only smell rain.  Sigh.  At least it cancelled all the soccer games last night so DH and I could go out for dinner on our 21st anniversary!



Congrats


----------



## circelli

marciemi said:


> At least it cancelled all the soccer games last night so DH and I could go out for dinner on our 21st anniversary!



Congratulations on your anniversary!!


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have high speed internet now!
> 
> I just need a good wireless router so I can get my PS3/Xbox 360/PC online at the same time as needed.





hip hip hooray for darkie !!!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Janet, I can only smell rain. Sigh. At least it cancelled all the soccer games last night so DH and I could go out for dinner on our 21st anniversary!


 
hope u had a romantically good time



the Dark Marauder said:


> I have high speed internet now!
> 
> I just need a good wireless router so I can get my PS3/Xbox 360/PC online at the same time as needed.


 
didn't the provider give u a router?  u'll be luving it, although ours (verizon) gets mighty slow when there are 3 computers running along with & the various gaming systems...how did we ever survive before the 'net.  Still, im not complaining, our entire land line phone bill (before addon stuff) is $35 including the internet


----------



## macraven

marcie, happy anniversary.

go out to someplace ritzy tonight.
and take your coupons with you.  jk


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have high speed internet now!
> 
> I just need a good wireless router so I can get my PS3/Xbox 360/PC online at the same time as needed.



*Now your running with the big dawgs now!!!
Like stated,make sure your modem can handle all three.Thats alot of Kps running at one time..*


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> hope u had a romantically good time



Yeah, well, we might have since all 3 kids were going to the teacher talent show at the HS all evening.  Except when they got there it was sold out and only one of them had been smart enough to buy a ticket in advance, so they just came home.  



macraven said:


> marcie, happy anniversary.
> 
> go out to someplace ritzy tonight.
> and take your coupons with you.  jk



Well, we went to a fancy seafood place last night and I guess they have some promotion where every 20th person wins a free pound of king crab legs.  DH was number 20 so we got our $26.95 crab legs free!  I got a "sorry, you're a loser" card instead!  

Off to do some walking now that the sun has finally broken through!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well homies Space Cowboys is playing on TV.I love this movie.All my fav actors are init.
So goodnight and goodeve!!!*


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...just stopping by to say hi. There's another thunderstorm rumbling around the area but not much rain with it.

Hurricane season starts on Monday...oh joy!


----------



## minniejack

Metro West said:


> Evening all...just stopping by to say hi. There's another thunderstorm rumbling around the area but not much rain with it.
> 
> Hurricane season starts on Monday...oh joy!



We just had major thunderstorms go rolling through for past couple of hours. 

Scary stuff.  I haven't seen it rain that hard since we were in Disney during Hurricane Charley.  

Glad we got the new French Drains and basement fixed a few years ago--we'd have been having a mess to clean up otherwise.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening everyone *


----------



## RAPstar

Grrr. I had no luck this morning for my concert ticket pre-sale. All the center seats in the front section were gone like right off the bat. Then it tried to put me in row FF. I finally ended up with row R with a right-center view.


----------



## macraven

card game starts in five minutes andy.........


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm late -- but "Happy Anniversary!" to Marcie!

And happy Friday to all the Homies! This weekend's trip-ready chore involves getting out the summer clothes and seeing how much I resemble a sausage in them. Be afraid, be very afraid...

Maria


----------



## minniejack

Morning
TGIF
Just got my DH chaperone for Cedar Pt out the door--he's late, but he worked almost 17 hrs yesterday.  He's running a little slow.  Had to be there at 6:30 am--ouch

Now to get my DS procrastinator moving a little quicker.

Then it'll be girls weekend!!  DD has plans to go see Up.  She has invited literally everyone she knows. if she had been watching Disney this week, she basically could have seen the entire movie free.


----------



## ky07

*Good almost afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

hey homies.

smile.

it is friday.......


----------



## schumigirl

Hey guys, YAY it`s Friday  We have the most beautiful weather for a change, it`s really hot 

But.....................this is Tom`s weekend off and guess what.......... he`s got to cover another managers shift tomorrow  I`m not happy, as we had planned a morning at the beach, which is only 5 mins away, so Kyle and I may still have a wander down but miss the BBQ. 



Still we may get another hot weekend sometime in July 

So tomorrow going to change some money into travellers cheques and some Dollars as the rate is going up a bit. Not as good as last 2 years when we got $2 to the £1, but it`s better than it was earlier in the year.

But it`s only 11 weeks till we`re back in Orlando  Sooooooooooooooo excited, as it`s getting so close now, I can almost hear the Hulk whooshing around 

Hope you all have a good weekend wherever you are


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Friday to all *


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Just wanted to pop in and say hello!  Haven't been around much because this wedding is driving me CRAZY!!


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Its FRIDAY!!!!!!
             KICK IT



hellow everyone*


----------



## bubba's mom

Pokin' my nose in to say


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. not much going on here.


----------



## minniejack

All by myself...

Menfolk at Cedar pt

DD at a sleep over

And the vacuum cleaner is still sitting by the front door crying because he feels unloved.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, all.

'Night, all.

Minniejack, tell your vacuum to tighten his belt and stop being such a whiner.  If he were unloved he'd be in a dark closet all by himself.  Next he'll be complaining that he has to eat the crumbs off the floor....


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> 'Night, all.
> 
> Minniejack, tell your vacuum to tighten his belt and stop being such a whiner.  If he were unloved he'd be in a dark closet all by himself.  Next he'll be complaining that he has to eat the crumbs off the floor....


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... hope you're having a good weekend so far*


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> 'Night, all.
> 
> Minniejack, tell your vacuum to tighten his belt and stop being such a whiner.  If he were unloved he'd be in a dark closet all by himself.  Next he'll be complaining that he has to eat the crumbs off the floor....






hey homies, hope your weekend is good!


----------



## ky07

*Wish I could say going great here but DW found out from her doctor that she may be diabetic now and she is taking it like a death sentence but I keep telling her its not
with the cancer scare and now this  
Poor sweetheart has just went thru way too much this year.*


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Wish I could say going great here but DW found out from her doctor that she may be diabetic now and she is taking it like a death sentence but I keep telling her its not
> with the cancer scare and now this
> Poor sweetheart has just went thru way too much this year.*



i understand this is very scary for her to receive that news, but it is a disease that can be controlled.

there are others on the boards that are diabetic and handle their condition very well.

check out the illness on mayo clinic and web md.

you'll find some excellent info on those sites.
and, her doctor should be able to advise your dw about the treatment plan he recommends for her.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *Wish I could say going great here but DW found out from her doctor that she may be diabetic now and she is taking it like a death sentence but I keep telling her its not
> with the cancer scare and now this
> Poor sweetheart has just went thru way too much this year.*


*I agree with Mac - it's scary but controllable.

... type 2 (adult-onset) diabetes is the most common form of diabetes and it's easily controlled by diet and pills rather than injections.

Read up on it - as Mac said, a good place to start is the Mayo Clinic website.*


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I agree with Mac - it's scary but controllable.
> 
> ... type 2 (adult-onset) diabetes is the most common form of diabetes and it's easily controlled by diet and pills rather than injections.
> 
> Read up on it - as Mac said, a good place to start is the Mayo Clinic website.*


*Thanks and she is suppose to consult with he doctor tis thursday about her diet and what type of medicaton she will b on and I think wha scares her the most is her dad passed away in 2005 and he was a diabetic and was taking insulin shots but I told he they have caught hers in the early stages and more than likely she will be taing the pill and hopefully our trp to Universal next month will give her the break she needs 
and thank you to Mac *


----------



## macraven

i'm always here for you St Lawrence.

i'm sure others here will also lend an ear and offer a suggestion.


contact me if you want me to help search for info for you on dw.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Hi everyone!  

It's been a while since posting here, but I am looking for a little advice.  I know a few of you live in FL so I hope someone may be able to help.  I posted this here because I didn't know where else to post it.     My DH may be getting a job in FL. So  I may be relocating to Florida this summer.  

We lived in FL 6 years ago on the east coast (Miami, Boca, Lauderdale) but this job will relocate us to Tampa/Orlando.  We are still waiting for the specifics.  So far what we know is he will be working in Tampa to start out, then he will be working in Orlando permanently.   We have two DD's ages 9 and 10.  Which areas should I look to rent in?  

Can any red heads out there give me some tips?


----------



## macraven

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been a while since posting here, but I am looking for a little advice.  I know a few of you live in FL so I hope someone may be able to help.  I posted this here because I didn't know where else to post it.     My DH may be getting a job in FL. So  I may be relocating to Florida this summer.
> 
> We lived in FL 6 years ago on the east coast (Miami, Boca, Lauderdale) but this job will relocate us to Tampa/Orlando.  We are still waiting for the specifics.  So far what we know is he will be working in Tampa to start out, then he will be working in Orlando permanently.   We have two DD's ages 9 and 10.  Which areas should I look to rent in?
> 
> Can any red heads out there give me some tips?




metro west lives nearby and when he sees your question, he is very helpful to others.

laurabearz is seeking out places in the orlando area also.
she is a homie from my stomping grounds in Chi town.

some pages back on this thread, she talked and asked about it.

metro west gave her the info on a RE agent that is working with laurabearz now.

i know he would be the man that would have great advice for you.

why don't you send him a pm?

there are a few more homies that also live in or near that area.
hopefully they will see your post.

weekends are kind of slow around these parts here....


----------



## Laurabearz

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been a while since posting here, but I am looking for a little advice.  I know a few of you live in FL so I hope someone may be able to help.  I posted this here because I didn't know where else to post it.     My DH may be getting a job in FL. So  I may be relocating to Florida this summer.
> 
> We lived in FL 6 years ago on the east coast (Miami, Boca, Lauderdale) but this job will relocate us to Tampa/Orlando.  We are still waiting for the specifics.  So far what we know is he will be working in Tampa to start out, then he will be working in Orlando permanently.   We have two DD's ages 9 and 10.  Which areas should I look to rent in?
> 
> Can any red heads out there give me some tips?



Hi hi!!!

As Mac said, I have been poking around the Central Florida house/schools for a while now and have learned quite a bit.

Two of the areas I have researched .....

The best schools in Orlando are in the Dr Phillips area, which is just to the West of Universal. There are nicer and less nice subdivisions in Dr. Phillips, houses range from $250,000 to a million. Rentals... not sure.  

The Lake Mary Area is north east of Orlando and about 40 minutes from Universal and 50 minutes from MK. This area is in Seminole County and it's thought that, that is the best county for schools. The closer to Sanford you get the ickier is gets though and from what i read, Lake Mary is the preferred high school over Sanford. Heathrow is also up there just West of Lake Mary and is higher end.... those kids attend Lake Mary High.



http://www.city-data.com/forum/florida/ This board has a lot of poo pooers but if you poke around there is a lot of good information to point you in the right direction, and if you have any questions fire away.


----------



## Metro West

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> We lived in FL 6 years ago on the east coast (Miami, Boca, Lauderdale) but this job will relocate us to Tampa/Orlando.  We are still waiting for the specifics.  So far what we know is he will be working in Tampa to start out, then he will be working in Orlando permanently.   We have two DD's ages 9 and 10.  Which areas should I look to rent in?
> 
> Can any red heads out there give me some tips?


 I'll try to help you out. First...how long is your husband going to be commuting from Orlando to Tampa? I would suggest sticking with an area south of downtown. Hunter's Creek has a lot of rental options...mainly apartments but in this housing market, you might be able to find some houses to rent. If you are fine with an apartment or townhouse, you might want to check Hunter's Creek out. It's convenient to I-4 and since he's going to be travelling a lot at first, you would want to make his commute a little easier. 

Dr. Phillips is a very nice area of town and because of that, you won't find too many rental homes...if any...in that area.

Anywhere north of downtown (Lake Mary, Deltona, Deland, etc.) would be adding insult to injury as far as the commute goes. I-4 can be an absolute beast anytime of the day or night. It will easily add 30 minutes to well over an hour...if there's an accident or something...so I wouldn't look there until he knows what part of town he'll be working in permanently. 

I've only lived here for five years so if you want to speak with my realtor, let me know and I'll put you in touch. She's very knowledgeable and will guide you in the right direction.


----------



## minniejack

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been a while since posting here, but I am looking for a little advice.  I know a few of you live in FL so I hope someone may be able to help.  I posted this here because I didn't know where else to post it.     My DH may be getting a job in FL. So  I may be relocating to Florida this summer.
> 
> We lived in FL 6 years ago on the east coast (Miami, Boca, Lauderdale) but this job will relocate us to Tampa/Orlando.  We are still waiting for the specifics.  So far what we know is he will be working in Tampa to start out, then he will be working in Orlando permanently.   We have two DD's ages 9 and 10.  Which areas should I look to rent in?
> 
> Can any red heads out there give me some tips?



Now we know who else to visit for a free night's stay.



ky07 said:


> *Wish I could say going great here but DW found out from her doctor that she may be diabetic now and she is taking it like a death sentence but I keep telling her its not
> with the cancer scare and now this
> Poor sweetheart has just went thru way too much this year.*



 My DH is hereditary prediabetic--meaning his numbers are up--nothing he can do about it even with exercise and proper nutrition so he has to take Actos to level out the numbers.  There have been so many advances in diabetic care that she shouldn't have to worry.  Just to tell her to take care and follow doctor's orders.

Now for me

DH and DS texted to tell me that the Dragster was "Ossum"

Then I picked up DD to get her ready for her ballet practice from her sleepover. We're about to leave the house and one of her friends mother's is calling to get the number of the girl's house where they were last night.
I'm chatting away about nothing and then asked her what's wrong...

And here is the morning that my daughter didn't want me to hear about.

About 1:30 am this morning boys showed up at the sleepover with ALCOHOL

My daughter and 2 other girls didn't drink, BUT DD's best friend was egged on and drank about a water bottle size of Vodka.  All the boys, but one, took off as soon as they saw her starting to pass out. The other 2 girls got scared and went in another room and called an ADULT neighbor at 3:30 am to find out what to do.  The woman tells them to make sure she vomits before letting her sleep.  THIS WOMAN DOESN'T EVEN CALL ANYONE ELSE.
So DD and her friend prop up Tay and force her to vomit. DD learned in health how to lay her on her side and force the vomit out so she wouldn't choke. They did this until about 5 in the morning until they called the girl's 22 yr old sister.  She came to the house and between the 3 of them, they couldn't get her up stairs (she's gotten beefy this yr.)  So, the sister called the Dad--he's yelling at her sister because they can't get her off the porch.

She ended up in the ER and the doctor said she was near death with a lethal alcohol poisoning and that if wasn't for DD and her friend, she'd probably be dead.

And where was the homeowner during all of this??? Supposedly, slept through it all.  She is the head of nursing for the hospital where they went and when she woke up this morning and checked the records of ER visits that's when she found out that Tay wasn't downstairs.  And did this woman call Tay's mom today??? Or me??? She did have a parent meeting with the boys' parents after she got the phone call from Tay's mom.  And the boy who did the egging was still trying to be a weasel and say that Taylor found the bottle and just chugged it.  Truth did come out though.

Snaps to DD for keeping a level head and not drinking the alcohol. But smacks for trying to keep it a secret.  

But for every cloud, there is a silver lining:  She says she is never going to drink--ever. It was very, very scary.

I do not want her to end up MTV and Girls Gone Wild or like Natalee Holloway.

Heck, remember my story of being glutened at PBH on NYE?  I had only 3 glasses of wine--gluten and alcohol do not mix for me. I do have pictures--lots and lots, I must've really been one busy bee. DD would be in the same boat and she could get raped or murdered.  

I could go on and on, but the more I type, the angrier I get.

But hey on the happy front, DD said the movie Up was fantastic.  

Isn't that ironic?  Watching a Disney movie one hour and then saving your friend's life from alcohol the next?

Night all.  Gotta go pick up the men folk from their trip at 1:30 am.  Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Metro West

Well...good night all! Have a pleasant evening!


----------



## minniejack

Oh and to top off this lovely day.  I didn't want to cancel me and DD's shopping trip.  So after ballet we went shopping for about 5 hrs and were just heading up the road to go to the outlets when my neighbor called to tell me my dog was outside and my front door was open.

So, we head back to the house, which is a half hour away thinking we must've been robbed or something.  But when we got home there wasn't anything out of place.  

I'm thinking that maybe my dog must've been out for the past 6 hrs in the middle of the mayhem that ensued after Tay's mom called.  Which means my beagle must've been having one happy afternoon--just glad she's home.

And my little 17 yr old neighbor next door checked the house out for me before we got home and said, "You usually keep the dogs in the family room and Jack was running loose and the vacuum cleaner was sitting out with the cord plugged into the wall."

Yup, we must've got home in time to scare the cleaning burglar away.


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies
Thank all of you for the kind words and thoughts about DW and she is starting to feel a little better about it all *


----------



## marciemi

Minnie - so sorry to hear about your DD's friend.  I'm sorry, but I don't think my kids would be hanging out at that house any more.  With supervision like that, my kid wouldn't be leaving my house any time soon.  I'm angry just reading about it.  Hopefully the near tragedy will knock sense into the "adults" involved (neighbor sounds like a really winner as well).  Sigh!

On a more positive note, my brother and his wife had their first baby early this morning!  Name is Joseph, and here's the first pics i got of him:






And yes, I realize that all new babies look alike, but still!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Lovely pic of the baby!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *Thanks and she is suppose to consult with he doctor tis thursday about her diet and what type of medicaton she will b on and I think wha scares her the most is her dad passed away in 2005 and he was a diabetic and was taking insulin shots but I told he they have caught hers in the early stages and more than likely she will be taing the pill and hopefully our trp to Universal next month will give her the break she needs
> and thank you to Mac *




It's always a very hard blow to hear news like that.  Especially after the experience with her father, and the fact that her high blood glucose is going to make her feel depressed.  Hopefully we can lessen the blow a little for her so she can think about it more positively and act optimistically on the things she'll be learning.  I'm looking forward to talking to her tomorrow.  

As you know, my son and I both have Type 1.  My mom and DH's mom have both been diagnosed in the last few years with Type II.  It hasn't slowed them down, they just deal with it proactively.  As Mac and Bonny have said, there have been so many advances made in medications and treatments, as well as little discoveries about day-to-day things that make it much easier to manage.  I think when she sees all of the options out there, she will feel much better and more empowered.  

I can give you all kinds of stuff to talk to the Dr. about, things to request,  and questions to ask him.  If your family doctor isn't familiar enough with the options, you might want to request a referral to an Internalist.  There are many treatment approaches now, and it will take a little time and trial to see what works best for your wife. The more she knows about it herself, the better she'll be able to work with the doctor to find the plan that is most effective for her.  

There will probably be some days that will be very challenging, especially in the beginning while you're figuring everything out.  But overall, you can have a very normal life with diabetes.

I'm looking forward to talking to her tomorrow.  Tell her to hang in there, and she has a LOT of people here praying for her and thinking of her.

((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))

Tamie


----------



## donaldduck352

*What a day.Thought my boat motor was running up to par.Had it in the shop for 2weeks and installed it on the boat this morning.So lets take it for a spin.I felt like Gillegan but look like the Skipper.The 3hr tour turned into alot of paddling and sunburn..What ever happeng to boaters ethics.We seen 30 boats flying bye and waving hellow while I was waving HELP!!

Needless to say the boat shop is gonna get ugly come Monday.I spent over $500 to get this motor right and break down 20miles in the middle of the swamp!!

Not a goodday in duck land at all........

Seems lately I cant hit the ground with my hat!!!

I think before I get too mad that the gas we get nowadays is full of ehtnol which is water.This better be the case!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> She ended up in the ER and the doctor said she was near death with a lethal alcohol poisoning and that if wasn't for DD and her friend, she'd probably be dead.
> 
> And where was the homeowner during all of this??? Supposedly, slept through it all.  She is the head of nursing for the hospital where they went and when she woke up this morning and checked the records of ER visits that's when she found out that Tay wasn't downstairs.  And did this woman call Tay's mom today??? Or me??? She did have a parent meeting with the boys' parents after she got the phone call from Tay's mom.  And the boy who did the egging was still trying to be a weasel and say that Taylor found the bottle and just chugged it.  Truth did come out though.
> [/FONT][/SIZE]



WOW.

Kudos to the girls for recognizing she was in trouble and for getting her to the hospital in time.

I wonder if the girls were too scared of the mom/homeowner to have awakened her?  Kids are weird that way.  They recognize that someone may need to go to the hospital, but they're even more scared of getting another friend in trouble with her mom.  Kinda like the kid who gets in a car wreck and is certain the parents are going to KILL them.  The parents are just so relieved that the kid is alive that they wouldn't think of killing them - until the insurance rates go up.

Don't get me wrong, I'm shocked and horrified that she has so little interaction with her kids that she has NO idea who or what is happening in her house.  I don't care how great kids are as individuals, you don't leave a group of them unsupervised.  I can imagine she was really embarrassed by the whole thing, but that's certainly no excuse for blowing it off afterward.  

Kids in general just do the dumbest things, are too dumb to know what they should really fear in the world, and then they're outraged that they don't get to make all the decisions in their lives.  Gotta love 'em, glad I'm not one anymore.


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Wish I could say going great here but DW found out from her doctor that she may be diabetic now and she is taking it like a death sentence but I keep telling her its not
> with the cancer scare and now this
> Poor sweetheart has just went thru way too much this year.*



*Tell DW to stay strong.Its very treatable,yet scary.Alot of changes in the diet and such.Just be thankful it was caught early..

My mom has been on insulen shots for over 10yrs.I keep a close eye on myself cause of it.Have learned alot has got to do with your food and drink intake.The doc will tell her whats good and bad.I just dont like the idea of pricking my finger 10times a day to see what my glucose is.
I did notice the more rice and bread or any kinda of carbs can change it in minutes..
Case in point,I stopped at Checkers and got a simple burger.Within 10min my suger was 175!!So I cut out the fast food and eat alot of fruit now..
Hope everything comes out allwright.Please keep us posted..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well goodnight all.I going to play some computer chess.No poker tonight!!See'Ya in the morning..

And no 3hour tour on my boat tommorrow!!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Now we know who else to visit for a free night's stay.
> 
> 
> 
> My DH is hereditary prediabetic--meaning his numbers are up--nothing he can do about it even with exercise and proper nutrition so he has to take Actos to level out the numbers.  There have been so many advances in diabetic care that she shouldn't have to worry.  Just to tell her to take care and follow doctor's orders.
> 
> Now for me
> 
> DH and DS texted to tell me that the Dragster was "Ossum"
> 
> Then I picked up DD to get her ready for her ballet practice from her sleepover. We're about to leave the house and one of her friends mother's is calling to get the number of the girl's house where they were last night.
> I'm chatting away about nothing and then asked her what's wrong...
> 
> And here is the morning that my daughter didn't want me to hear about.
> 
> About 1:30 am this morning boys showed up at the sleepover with ALCOHOL
> 
> My daughter and 2 other girls didn't drink, BUT DD's best friend was egged on and drank about a water bottle size of Vodka.  All the boys, but one, took off as soon as they saw her starting to pass out. The other 2 girls got scared and went in another room and called an ADULT neighbor at 3:30 am to find out what to do.  The woman tells them to make sure she vomits before letting her sleep.  THIS WOMAN DOESN'T EVEN CALL ANYONE ELSE.
> So DD and her friend prop up Tay and force her to vomit. DD learned in health how to lay her on her side and force the vomit out so she wouldn't choke. They did this until about 5 in the morning until they called the girl's 22 yr old sister.  She came to the house and between the 3 of them, they couldn't get her up stairs (she's gotten beefy this yr.)  So, the sister called the Dad--he's yelling at her sister because they can't get her off the porch.
> 
> She ended up in the ER and the doctor said she was near death with a lethal alcohol poisoning and that if wasn't for DD and her friend, she'd probably be dead.
> 
> And where was the homeowner during all of this??? Supposedly, slept through it all.  She is the head of nursing for the hospital where they went and when she woke up this morning and checked the records of ER visits that's when she found out that Tay wasn't downstairs.  And did this woman call Tay's mom today??? Or me??? She did have a parent meeting with the boys' parents after she got the phone call from Tay's mom.  And the boy who did the egging was still trying to be a weasel and say that Taylor found the bottle and just chugged it.  Truth did come out though.
> 
> Snaps to DD for keeping a level head and not drinking the alcohol. But smacks for trying to keep it a secret.
> 
> But for every cloud, there is a silver lining:  She says she is never going to drink--ever. It was very, very scary.
> 
> I do not want her to end up MTV and Girls Gone Wild or like Natalee Holloway.
> 
> Heck, remember my story of being glutened at PBH on NYE?  I had only 3 glasses of wine--gluten and alcohol do not mix for me. I do have pictures--lots and lots, I must've really been one busy bee. DD would be in the same boat and she could get raped or murdered.
> 
> I could go on and on, but the more I type, the angrier I get.
> 
> But hey on the happy front, DD said the movie Up was fantastic.
> 
> Isn't that ironic?  Watching a Disney movie one hour and then saving your friend's life from alcohol the next?
> 
> Night all.  Gotta go pick up the men folk from their trip at 1:30 am.  Tomorrow is another day.



*A big WOW!!She is so lucky..
Someone should be responsible-the adult in that house!!
But I have nowhere to preach on this.My DD18 does it everyweek end seems.
My last weekend problem went over like a joke.DW took the cell away,but she still got the car(DW chioce not mine)When do we say this is the way it is!!

When we were there age I seen alot but not chugging a bottle of vodka.
I ask as a dad where does this end.I can picture my DD doing this in my worst nightmare!!

I'm just glad she pulled thru this..Your local duck caring!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I seen this on a movie or TV show.
If you feel like something does not settle on your tummy-or alchoul poisoning Get a big cup of COLD water and add alot of salt.This will clear the stomache!!*


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Now we know who else to visit for a free night's stay.
> 
> 
> 
> My DH is hereditary prediabetic--meaning his numbers are up--nothing he can do about it even with exercise and proper nutrition so he has to take Actos to level out the numbers.  There have been so many advances in diabetic care that she shouldn't have to worry.  Just to tell her to take care and follow doctor's orders.
> 
> Now for me
> 
> 
> Then I picked up DD to get her ready for her ballet practice from her sleepover. We're about to leave the house and one of her friends mother's is calling to get the number of the girl's house where they were last night.
> I'm chatting away about nothing and then asked her what's wrong...
> 
> And here is the morning that my daughter didn't want me to hear about.
> 
> About 1:30 am this morning boys showed up at the sleepover with ALCOHOL
> 
> My daughter and 2 other girls didn't drink, BUT DD's best friend was egged on and drank about a water bottle size of Vodka.  All the boys, but one, took off as soon as they saw her starting to pass out. The other 2 girls got scared and went in another room and called an ADULT neighbor at 3:30 am to find out what to do.  The woman tells them to make sure she vomits before letting her sleep.  THIS WOMAN DOESN'T EVEN CALL ANYONE ELSE.
> So DD and her friend prop up Tay and force her to vomit. DD learned in health how to lay her on her side and force the vomit out so she wouldn't choke. They did this until about 5 in the morning until they called the girl's 22 yr old sister.  She came to the house and between the 3 of them, they couldn't get her up stairs (she's gotten beefy this yr.)  So, the sister called the Dad--he's yelling at her sister because they can't get her off the porch.
> 
> She ended up in the ER and the doctor said she was near death with a lethal alcohol poisoning and that if wasn't for DD and her friend, she'd probably be dead.
> 
> And where was the homeowner during all of this??? Supposedly, slept through it all.  She is the head of nursing for the hospital where they went and when she woke up this morning and checked the records of ER visits that's when she found out that Tay wasn't downstairs.  And did this woman call Tay's mom today??? Or me??? She did have a parent meeting with the boys' parents after she got the phone call from Tay's mom.  And the boy who did the egging was still trying to be a weasel and say that Taylor found the bottle and just chugged it.  Truth did come out though.
> 
> Snaps to DD for keeping a level head and not drinking the alcohol. But smacks for trying to keep it a secret.
> 
> But for every cloud, there is a silver lining:  She says she is never going to drink--ever. It was very, very scary.
> 
> I do not want her to end up MTV and on Girls Gone Wild or like Natalee Holloway.
> 
> Heck, remember my story of being glutened at PBH on NYE?  I had only 3 glasses of wine--gluten and alcohol do not mix for me. I do have pictures--lots and lots, I must've really been one busy bee. DD would be in the same boat and she could get raped or murdered.
> 
> I could go on and on, but the more I type, the angrier I get.
> 
> But hey on the happy front, DD said the movie Up was fantastic.
> 
> Isn't that ironic?  Watching a Disney movie one hour and then saving your friend's life from alcohol the next?



i'll have you know you are safe and she won't be on that tv show.....

they are filming Girls Gone Wild near my town again next month.
a small town on a lake with a well known bar is where it will take place.
it's too long of a drive from where you are to where i am for them to get there in a short time period.  so, you're off the hook on that one......
(that should give you peace of mind)



my 3 sons are dying to go to the filming..........


i know you are upset.  i would be also.
like tamie said, kids do dumb things and don't realize the consequences of their actions.
but, they do eventually grow up and then they cycle begins again for when they have kids.
some people call that payback.. 



all you can do is talk to them until you are blue in the face and hope and pray they make right decisions in their lives.
i'm sure your daughter has grown up over night from that incident she went through.  it's a scary and hard way for her to understand why parents have rules for teens.

i wasn't as lucky as you.  your daughter keep the info to herself.
all of my sons couldn't keep a secret and would tell me everything they did.
it kept me in a state of worry..........all the time........

sometimes when they would tell me what they did i would wish they would be like other teens and keep it to themselves.....

i'm glad you all got through this but i would definitely talk to the parent of the house where the sleep over took place.......and the other parents of the kids.  if youse all could work together on this not happening again, it would give you peace of mind.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Minnie - so sorry to hear about your DD's friend.  I'm sorry, but I don't think my kids would be hanging out at that house any more.  With supervision like that, my kid wouldn't be leaving my house any time soon.  I'm angry just reading about it.  Hopefully the near tragedy will knock sense into the "adults" involved (neighbor sounds like a really winner as well).  Sigh!
> 
> On a more positive note, my brother and his wife had their first baby early this morning!  Name is Joseph, and here's the first pics i got of him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I realize that all new babies look alike, but still!



all new babies are beautiful.

congratulations auntie marcie!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *What a day.Thought my boat motor was running up to par.Had it in the shop for 2weeks and installed it on the boat this morning.So lets take it for a spin.I felt like Gillegan but look like the Skipper.The 3hr tour turned into alot of paddling and sunburn..What ever happeng to boaters ethics.We seen 30 boats flying bye and waving hellow while I was waving HELP!!
> 
> Needless to say the boat shop is gonna get ugly come Monday.I spent over $500 to get this motor right and break down 20miles in the middle of the swamp!!
> 
> Not a goodday in duck land at all........
> 
> Seems lately I cant hit the ground with my hat!!!
> 
> I think before I get too mad that the gas we get nowadays is full of ehtnol which is water.This better be the case!!*



mr duck aka Gilligan, did you at least have beer on the boat with you?
it might have made the paddling go a little easier........

agree.  give. the. shop. your. piece. of. mind. on. monday.
and video record it.
i want to see who wins........




donaldduck352 said:


> *Well goodnight all.I going to play some computer chess.No poker tonight!!See'Ya in the morning..
> 
> And no 3hour tour on my boat tommorrow!!!!*



i wonder why.........




donaldduck352 said:


> *I seen this on a movie or TV show.
> If you feel like something does not settle on your tummy-or alchoul poisoning Get a big cup of COLD water and add alot of salt.This will clear the stomache!!*



i always made my kid stand with his head tilted back and i dropped in a couple of raw eggs in his mouth.

he swallowed them and then returned everything he had in him.

it works quite well in case you ever need to do this.

one tip: stand clear of the person that swallows the raw eggs.


----------



## Laurabearz

wow minniejack  (((hugs)))

Why oh why did I ever have children.


----------



## RAPstar

Morning all. Had a great weekend celebrating my nephew's 4th b-day! He's getting too big, haha. Going to see either Up or Drag Me To "Heck" with the boyfriend today. Have a great one!!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Thanks for the info Mac!!! 


Laura and Metro, those areas are on my list.  I would love to have your realtors name Metro if it isn't to much of a bother.  I am unsure how long he will be in Tampa.  He is working for one of the larger electrical contractors in Southwest Florida.  He was told he will be working in Tampa until his new boss can set him up in Orlando.  So we are unsure how long we will be in Tampa.  It could be for a month, it could be for 6, we just don't know.  We were told to look into Davenport.  Do you know anything about Davenport? 


Minnie - all I can say is OMG.  That girl is very lucky she has two friends who cared enough about her to call someone to help them and get her to an ER.  To many young deaths are related to alcohol poisoning because friends just think they can let their friends sleep it off.  

Congratulations to you Marcie, what a beautiful little baby!


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Morning all. Had a great weekend celebrating my nephew's 4th b-day! He's getting too big, haha. Going to see either Up or Drag Me To "Heck" with the boyfriend today. Have a great one!!




you are up early this morning...

don't tell me, you haven't been to bed yet....



Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Thanks for the info Mac!!!
> 
> 
> Laura and Metro, those areas are on my list.  I would love to have your realtors name Metro if it isn't to much of a bother.  I am unsure how long he will be in Tampa.  He is working for one of the larger electrical contractors in Southwest Florida.  He was told he will be working in Tampa until his new boss can set him up in Orlando.  So we are unsure how long we will be in Tampa.  It could be for a month, it could be for 6, we just don't know.  We were told to look into Davenport.  Do you know anything about Davenport?
> 
> 
> Minnie - all I can say is OMG.  That girl is very lucky she has two friends who cared enough about her to call someone to help them and get her to an ER.  To many young deaths are related to alcohol poisoning because friends just think they can let their friends sleep it off.
> 
> Congratulations to you Marcie, what a beautiful little baby!



homies love to help other homies!
glad you are getting good info.




homies, i'm off now to church.
catch youse later


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

My it's quiet in here today *


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....

Now for the bad news.......................IM BAAAAAAAAAAAACK !!!

yeh,I know, youse didnt notice i was gone !!


Any ways, Ive had some _stuff_ going on, but,Surgery done...results are in...and its  PARTY TIME !!  

So the Scotlass is back....what I miss ?


----------



## Metro West

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Laura and Metro, those areas are on my list.  I would love to have your realtors name Metro if it isn't to much of a bother.  I am unsure how long he will be in Tampa.  He is working for one of the larger electrical contractors in Southwest Florida.  He was told he will be working in Tampa until his new boss can set him up in Orlando.  So we are unsure how long we will be in Tampa.  It could be for a month, it could be for 6, we just don't know.  We were told to look into Davenport.  Do you know anything about Davenport?


 Davenport is close to Disney but that's about all I know. I'll PM you with my realtor's information.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I have done some work in Davenport.Some really nice sub-divisions there.A very easy commute to Tampa or Orlando.But you still got to use I-4..*


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> Now for the bad news.......................IM BAAAAAAAAAAAACK !!!
> 
> yeh,I know, youse didnt notice i was gone !!
> 
> 
> Any ways, Ive had some _stuff_ going on, but,Surgery done...results are in...and its  PARTY TIME !!
> 
> So the Scotlass is back....what I miss ?




yes.... you were missed !!

youse are a stinker....
i asked you about yourself and that ride in the ambulance a couple of times.

youse should have told us about that surgery so we could all bite our nails together and worrying to death about youse.......

but now that it is over, how's youse feeling?


the only thing you have missed is Mr Duck ran out of beer on the water yesterday in his boat that died,........

and lots of other stuff.




do i need to give youse the one minute update?


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> Now for the bad news.......................IM BAAAAAAAAAAAACK !!!
> 
> yeh,I know, youse didnt notice i was gone !!
> 
> 
> Any ways, Ive had some _stuff_ going on, but,Surgery done...results are in...and its  PARTY TIME !!
> 
> So the Scotlass is back....what I miss ?



*Hey Scotlass,welcome back.You have been missed!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> yes.... you were missed !!
> 
> youse are a stinker....
> i asked you about yourself and that ride in the ambulance a couple of times.
> 
> youse should have told us about that surgery so we could all bite our nails together and worrying to death about youse.......
> 
> but now that it is over, how's youse feeling?
> 
> 
> the only thing you have missed is Mr Duck ran out of beer on the water yesterday in his boat that died,........
> 
> and lots of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do i need to give youse the one minute update?



*I was really mad yesterday about the boat.Even more I only brought 4 beers with me and that didnt last long........

Come tommorrow,well lets hope it dont get to ugly when I talk to that so called mechinic.It better be a full blown refund or a D#^* good excuse..
I got sunburn so bad it is itching me like crazy from that 3hr tour!!!*


----------



## minniejack

Marcie Cute Baby

The boys are all grounded. The girl whose house had the sleepover--her punishment? Well, she doesn't get the new i-phone she was getting...

Already told my dd she won't be having any more sleepovers there--ever.

The boy who stayed to help my DD is grounded for a month, but he will be in Chicago with his birth father.  Now, that's good news because his mom is a fruit who goes through men like water and doesn't give a tinker's damn about the poor kid.  Her idea is just send him off to Chicago permanently.  Poor kid--that's why he does the things he does.  This kid is super smart and his goal is to be a surgeon and has already gotten scholarships as a freshman.

Happy weekend


----------



## coastermom

Hey all 

still alive here ... 

Minnie your DD's story makes me nervous . I always think this stuff when the kids go out or have sleepovers . There have been alot of Sweet 16 parties here and I always tell my DD to keep an eye out as to what is going on . We have a very richie school near us where a kid had a huge party with no parents and a LOT of pills were given out . Seems the new thing is to steal what ever pills mom ,dad, grandma etc are on and put them in a bowl and just take some . IT is a frightening world out there ... Glad the girl is OK it could have ended much worse.

Marcie ... What a cute baby ... I want another just to borrow and give back ...

Off to watch the MTV movie awards ... Twilight is up for a lot of awards and we all know how much I love that ..

Have a good night all hope to POP in soon to say HI again ...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey minnie that boy sounds like he is heading down a road that will ruin him.He has all the world in his hand with no guidence to help him.Thats ashame..
Like my DD she is the sameway but has no drive.What we did after last weekends escapade was took everything away.Cell phone,cash allowence and restricted her car privelage.I hope this is enough to see the light and get back on track of the goals she had planned.I dont know,time will tell.

I think it did sink in when when her friends dressed in there gowns walked and she didnt cause she was missing 1 assignment.She got her HS diploma tho.But not walking really put the hurt on her.
So now she wants to be a nurse.LPN I got and a family friends got the books for it.But she dont want too stop there.While she does her schooling for LPN she wants to be a hemotoligist(sp)People that draw blood.All this is offered in the local communnity college..I just hope she stays with this idea.I will support her all the way.*


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> Now for the bad news.......................IM BAAAAAAAAAAAACK !!!
> 
> yeh,I know, youse didnt notice i was gone !!
> 
> 
> Any ways, Ive had some _stuff_ going on, but,Surgery done...results are in...and its  PARTY TIME !!
> 
> So the Scotlass is back....what I miss ?




WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


You missed my big flea killing spree.  And the Homies, I'm sure you missed all the Homies.  I'm with Mac - I wish you had been able to tell us when to stress and pray for you.  I guess now they can just be THANK YOU prayers. 

So good to have you back again!  Hope the recovery is going smoothly and quickly!


----------



## RAPstar

Go see "Up"!!! It is so good!! It made me cry like 3 times.


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Hi all!

Glad to see everyone is in good form.  Spent a good part of today bickering with my 9 year-old DD.  I think I regressed a good 30 years in the course of the day.... How in the crap can a little girl (angelic face) push so many of my buttons simulaneously?  

Minnie's story makes me appreciate that my problems are minor (right now anyway!) But nervous for the future!  

Cool that "Up" is good.  Kids are lobbying to see it.

Paying bills now (well actually not RIGHT now).  Then off to bed. 

Best, E


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Go see "Up"!!! It is so good!! It made me cry like 3 times.



*I been wanting to see UP!!
I will say goodnight with a classic..*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sShMA85pv8M


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

Well tomorrow is ONE MONTH til the big day!!!


Well yesterday was my bridal shower and it was FABULOUS!  Patty did an amazing job and everyone was sooo generous, especially my mom!


I cannot believe how time has flown!


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *I been wanting to see UP!!
> I will say goodnight with a classic..*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sShMA85pv8M





It wasn't my DD last night--she looked liked she never played ball before--even closed her eyes at bat.  Went from being to the best hitter to scared???

And of all the teens around here are just stupid.  There have been several alcohol related deaths recently. From chugging whiskey to car wrecks because of it.

Remember, I just went to my neice's boyfriends funeral--he was 22, but still...

Morning

Outside to get some Summer Weed N Feed on the yard.
Then, the big fella can gripe about how much we have to cut the grass.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...happy Monday!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> yes.... you were missed !!
> 
> youse are a stinker....
> i asked you about yourself and that ride in the ambulance a couple of times.
> 
> youse should have told us about that surgery so we could all bite our nails together and worrying to death about youse.......
> 
> but now that it is over, how's youse feeling?
> 
> 
> the only thing you have missed is Mr Duck ran out of beer on the water yesterday in his boat that died,........
> 
> and lots of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do i need to give youse the one minute update?



Sorry mac............

Hope youse didnt eat my Reese eggs while I was gone !! 


Tammy - Yes I did miss the homies....but kinda glad I missed the fleas !! 



It is a beautiful day,and as i push a wee bit to much yesterday................

Im gonna plank ma bahookie oot side and enjoy the sun !! 


Have a good one homies.


----------



## circelli

Hi there Homies!!

I am back from our shopping excursion and I am not broke!!  (my DH is sooooo grateful )

Raining outside today so that could only mean I have to do some house work  Well I will atleast think about doing housework 

Monday is the start of a new work week but once it is over you're that much closer to the weekend!!


----------



## macraven

good monday morning homies.....


good thing we cut the grass yesterday, it started raining last night ....

supposed to have a wet today and tomorrow.


scotlass, your reese eggs are still here.
they are safe with me until i see youse in october.....
don't fret.....

too much...


----------



## tlinus

Monday - yuk 

Hey homies.....hope everyone had an ok weekend.

marcie - congrats on the little one, they are so precious and grow so fast!

scotlass - so glad to hear you are doing well after surgery. I am with mac, should have let us know so that we could worry for you - that's what homies do!!

rob - thanks for the advice on UP. May have to have a family night at the movies for that one 

lawrence - so sorry to hear about DW. Tell her I am thinking of her and that this is great that they caught it so soon. Tami will have great stuff for her to ask the doc, have no fear.....it is controllable.

donald - no engine and only 4 beers? That stinks. Hope you are chewing out Mr. Mechanic right now 

minnie - how scary that the adults in this situation did not think about telling the others' parents. Afraid of a lawsuit? Probably. Kudos to your DD and other friend for saving a girls life. That boy that stayed to help, while wrong for causing the situation, did not run and hide like the other. There is only so much you can do for your kids, you have to hope that you have instilledin them the best possible morals and that they are strong enough to just say no. it sounds like you have   

color me green to those who are relocating to Florida..........seriously, we would go in a heartbeat if we could find comparable work and salary for DH. I would be happy working at a park 

DS's team went 13-0 last night. THe only 7-8 year old team in the league they are in to do so this year 

DD(9)'s team is 0-12  She is starting to get annoyed. She is really good, the whole team does everything and every play right in practice, but they freeze in a game. Coach is starting to grate my nerves. Says, loud enough for the girls to hear, "we suck".....tossed the score book onto the bench, walks away from the sidelines and sits in a chair. I am going to write and complain about him to the head of the softball for the league. The girls always look so defeated when he carries on. I don't blame them for not wanting to win for him. It sucks becuse we are really friendly with the family. But still. Act like a man. The assistant coaches are so much better than he is to the girls. Hoping they win their first game tonight. He doesn't like the parents giving a pep talk, but I think that I may have to say some things to them tonight that they NEED to hear. Heck with it, especially if they win.

Ok, off my soapbox now.....hope you all have a great Monday!! Sun is shining here, so that should help


----------



## macraven

i sure do hope Mr Duck gives us the details in the "discussion" he has today with the boat mechanic.



i'll bring the snacks when i listen to it......


----------



## coastermom

HEY all 

Ok delima for the week this week ... Yeah another one just think they seem to follow me EVERYWHERE these delimas ..

I sub for the schools so I know a lot of the ins and outs to say . Our DD is graduating from the 8th grade in a few weeks .. Yes we are in school till the 26th  YUCK ... anyway the senior trip is to Six Flags . Which is fine but our school will not allow the kids to use the season pass.. Which I already have and paid 80 for and that other schools in the area allow the passes and take 15-20 off the price of the trip . anyway back to the issue when my older one did this TWO years ago I called the school and told them I was going to take her the day of the trip because we had passes and I did not want to spend the extra money on the trip. It worked out fine and all went well .  NOW I have tried to call the school again and NO answer and the teacher is telling my DD that we are not allowed to do that ... WTH  I just did it TWO YEARS AGO ..  They are threating her with reporting me to the police for not attending school .. BUt kids going to disney or mexico for a week is fine ..UGH Really the park  is open to the public and it is not like if she didn't go that she would be going to school anyway really .. Does anyone see the problem here ?? Well two calls later no call from her and I will be there later to go get my pay check so I will see what that brings ..UGH had to vent and get it out SORRY guys .

Other then that TWILIGHT won lots of MTV movie awards and that made me VERY HAPPY ....
Going to get some summer clothes and then off to get the kiddies . Tonight is Baseball and Soccer Fun Fun Fun ..


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

coastermom said:


> HEY all
> 
> Ok delima for the week this week ... Yeah another one just think they seem to follow me EVERYWHERE these delimas ..
> 
> I sub for the schools so I know a lot of the ins and outs to say . Our DD is graduating from the 8th grade in a few weeks .. Yes we are in school till the 26th  YUCK ... anyway the senior trip is to Six Flags . Which is fine but our school will not allow the kids to use the season pass.. Which I already have and paid 80 for and that other schools in the area allow the passes and take 15-20 off the price of the trip . anyway back to the issue when my older one did this TWO years ago I called the school and told them I was going to take her the day of the trip because we had passes and I did not want to spend the extra money on the trip. It worked out fine and all went well .  NOW I have tried to call the school again and NO answer and the teacher is telling my DD that we are not allowed to do that ... WTH  I just did it TWO YEARS AGO ..  They are threating her with reporting me to the police for not attending school .. BUt kids going to disney or mexico for a week is fine ..UGH Really the park  is open to the public and it is not like if she didn't go that she would be going to school anyway really .. Does anyone see the problem here ?? Well two calls later no call from her and I will be there later to go get my pay check so I will see what that brings ..UGH had to vent and get it out SORRY guys .
> 
> ..




Hi there!  Sorry to hear that the school is giving you problems.  Wonder if it is a liability issue for the school?  I just took my DS to a band competition which was followed by a day at Dorney Park (amusement park in PA).  Parents came as chaperones but ALL the kids needed to ride in the bus.  You couldn't drive your own child for insurance reasons since they were on a school trip.  

That being said, I don't understand why they can't just charge you for the transport and then allow you to use the Season Pass.  I hope you can get someone to give you a straight answer.  Very frustrating!!  

Best, E


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Marcie Cute Baby
> 
> The boys are all grounded. The girl whose house had the sleepover--her punishment? Well, she doesn't get the new i-phone she was getting...
> 
> Already told my dd she won't be having any more sleepovers there--ever.
> 
> The boy who stayed to help my DD is grounded for a month, but he will be in Chicago with his birth father. Now, that's good news because his mom is a fruit who goes through men like water and doesn't give a tinker's damn about the poor kid. Her idea is just send him off to Chicago permanently. Poor kid--that's why he does the things he does. This kid is super smart and his goal is to be a surgeon and has already gotten scholarships as a freshman.


 
OMG minnie, what a weekend u had, probably expecting it be calm & peaceful since u & the sweeper were chillin

am i the only one wondering why the police weren't called

the mother is lucky if she doesn't get sued @ the bare minimum, her house, her responsibility to monitor minors.my youngest had a sleepover this weekend. I slept w/one eye open & removed all the temptation we had laying around (booze, drugsRxs lol), course i have an armed guard living the house, tends to keep the trouble @ bay.

just hope nobody posted pics on myspaceof the drunk goings on, schools & employers make sure to check out bios in this age




RAPstar said:


> Go see "Up"!!! It is so good!! It made me cry like 3 times.


 
hmm, i was part of a test focus group that watched scenes from very rough cut back beginning of the year.  It looked to be a confusing stinker to meevidently, they took our suggestions to heart & cleaned the story line 'up'

StL, ur mrs has every right to be upset, scared, worried...discovering u have a major medical issue is nerve wracking, despite having positive prognosis & treatment, it's life changing for her. Probably going to be dietary changes in store, encourage the whole family to get with the program so as not to tempt her..ps give her an extra hug & tell her 'everything's going to be alright'

marci - very cute bambino!

off to take the youngin for the daily drive2 kids down, 1 to go, afraid im never going to be able to relax with the lessons


----------



## macraven

i had that same issue as you did mary.
my kids had the 6 flags season pass and the skool wanted them to pay for the package....


i sent a letter to the skool board members and my problem was solved.

i wish you the best on solving this situation.
some skools just refuse to budge on logic.


and for the skool to call the police about truancy.....let them.
the police will laugh it off.
there are no grounds for truancy.
the skool is aware your daughter will be at the park and be with her classmates.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *


----------



## coastermom

macraven said:


> i had that same issue as you did mary.
> my kids had the 6 flags season pass and the skool wanted them to pay for the package....
> 
> 
> i sent a letter to the skool board members and my problem was solved.
> 
> i wish you the best on solving this situation.
> some skools just refuse to budge on logic.
> 
> 
> and for the skool to call the police about truancy.....let them.
> the police will laugh it off.
> there are no grounds for truancy.
> the skool is aware your daughter will be at the park and be with her classmates.



I am going to write a letter to the AP tonight . I called three times and have gotten no response . IT is not like I am leaving them there either I will be in the park ALL DAY with them . It is just annoying when you call someone and NO ONE CALLS BACK . UGH anyway I am not paying another $65 not in this day in age it is crazy to expect that of parents too . Especially since she knows I sub up at that same school and she sees me when I work that . 


Any how long day today and I REALLY don't want to go to soccer or baseball but as a good mommy i will do it ...

BBL ..


----------



## macraven

Mary, give them hell ...............


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

hey mac, congrats on hitting the high number again.


----------



## macraven

thanks mac, now shut up........


----------



## ky07

* Mac hit 40,000 now thats alot of posts*


----------



## RVGal

40,000 posts!  Mac, you rock!

I haven't even hit 4,000 yet.  I don't think.  Wait, I'll post and check.


----------



## RVGal

Nope.  Still a long way to go.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Nope.  Still a long way to go.


*Same for me too 
A long way to go*


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Nope.  Still a long way to go.




youse kill me.......


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well good afternoon all..

Boat problem resolved without any arguing or anything.I brought the whole boat to him and told him exactly what had happend without yelling but very sarcastic.He dropped what he was doing and started to look over the motor and found exactly what the problem was within minutes..
He told me how sorry he was that he didnt do the work on it his son did.Now this man chewed that boy out something seriose.Kinda felt sorry for the kid but then again I didnt,not after what I had to do to get back to land..
So he is going to fix the problem and thro in a new fuel tank and gas lines for free.Also he said pull your truck around back.I did told me to hook up to a trailer with 2jet ski's on it.I asked why.He said use them for the rest of the week,my boat will be done by then!!!

I'm kinda glad I didnt go in there with my big mouth shooting off now..*


----------



## macraven

i'm glad you came out a winner today Mr Duck!!

woo hoo......




secretly i was hoping for a good juicy story of how you waged the war and won........  but, your way turned out great...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> hey mac, congrats on hitting the high number again.


*
 ... shows how observant I really am, I wouldn't have noticed if youse guys wouldn't have said anything 

Congrats Mac ... I have a ways to go to catch up with you ... *


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> OMG minnie, what a weekend u had,
> 
> am i the only one wondering why the police weren't called
> the mother is lucky if she doesn't get sued @ the bare minimum, her house, her responsibility to monitor minors.my youngest had a sleepover this weekend. I slept w/one eye open & removed all the temptation we had laying around (booze, drugsRxs lol), course i have an armed guard living the house, tends to keep the trouble @ bay.
> 
> 
> Today I found out from next door neighbor who is an ER doc that I am so very, very glad the police did not get involved.  The new rules are that any underage people that are even at a place where there is drinking happening will get their licenses/permits taken away until they are 21!!
> 
> He said he has seen the popo take the licenses several times from kids who were'nt drinking, but their names were brought up when a drunk teen is in the ER
> 
> 
> hmm, i was part of a test focus group that watched scenes from very rough cut back beginning of the year.  It looked to be a confusing stinker to meevidently, they took our suggestions to heart & cleaned the story line 'up'


  DD said this is her new all-time favorite movie now.  She thought it was fantastic.  Maybe the test group should go into writing Disney movies.



ky07 said:


> * Mac hit 40,000 now thats alot of posts*



Wow



donaldduck352 said:


> *Well good afternoon all..
> 
> Boat problem resolved without any arguing or anything.I brought the whole boat to him and told him exactly what had happend without yelling but very sarcastic.He dropped what he was doing and started to look over the motor and found exactly what the problem was within minutes..
> He told me how sorry he was that he didnt do the work on it his son did.Now this man chewed that boy out something seriose.Kinda felt sorry for the kid but then again I didnt,not after what I had to do to get back to land..
> So he is going to fix the problem and thro in a new fuel tank and gas lines for free.Also he said pull your truck around back.I did told me to hook up to a trailer with 2jet ski's on it.I asked why.He said use them for the rest of the week,my boat will be done by then!!!
> 
> I'm kinda glad I didnt go in there with my big mouth shooting off now..*


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Nope.  Still a long way to go.


 Me too.


----------



## macraven

the only reason i have a high post count is because the homies here all go to bed early at night.


i am forced to play on the CB during the night hours then.

or the games section........

and sometimes the resorts sections or transportation or ........


----------



## damo

Holy Smokers Mac!!!  40,000.  Too bad you don't get frequent flier points or something to go with it!


----------



## Akdar

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have high speed internet now!
> 
> I just need a good wireless router so I can get my PS3/Xbox 360/PC online at the same time as needed.



I have had good luck with D-Link routers over the years.  Do you have cable or DSL?


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Holy Smokers Mac!!!  40,000.  Too bad you don't get frequent flier points or something to go with it!


----------



## RAPstar

Congrats, mac! Same old same old here. Excited that HHN is getting closer by the day (I can't wait for the fun of figuring out the theme).


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well these jet ski's are fun but boy they can suck the gas down tho..

HHN,got me tingling allover!!!!!

Have a greatnight all.*


----------



## donaldduck352

damo said:


> Holy Smokers Mac!!!  40,000.  Too bad you don't get frequent flier points or something to go with it!



*Or calluses on your fingers from typing so much!!*


----------



## marciemi

Okay, forcing you guys to look at one more baby pic because I think it's so cute and funny:






Congrats on the posts Mac!  I'll never get to that point!  Guess I just don't talk enough!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> the only reason i have a high post count is because the homies here all go to bed early at night.
> 
> 
> i am forced to play on the CB during the night hours then.
> 
> or the games section........
> 
> and sometimes the resorts sections or transportation or ........



Hey youse.............

Mac -   and youse now I 'd be here with ye if it wasnt for the blooming time difference.

Another beautiful day here.............

Scotlands summer was come early,but dont blink or youse might miss it !! 

Have a good one homies.


----------



## scotlass

marciemi said:


> Okay, forcing you guys to look at one more baby pic because I think it's so cute and funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the posts Mac!  I'll never get to that point!  Guess I just don't talk enough!



brilliant pic,I laughed out loud marcie,too funny !! 

Marcie I remember youse sayin your son like soccer and his team was Arsenal.

How did he come about supporting them ?


----------



## Laurabearz

GREAT BABY PIC!!!

Mac.. Wow 40 grand... makes my little 12 g's look feable

We are in the full swing of End of the Year Activites, here and

MY VAN WONT START!!!

omg so me and the kids get to WALK to school this morning, which is a little over a mile away. Hows that for morning fun! 

Sigh


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...we survived another Monday!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> the only reason i have a high post count is because the homies here all go to bed early at night.
> 
> 
> i am forced to play on the CB during the night hours then.
> 
> or the games section........
> 
> and sometimes the resorts sections or transportation or ........


 
spreading it around, ehcongrats on 40K!



damo said:


> Holy Smokers Mac!!! 40,000. Too bad you don't get frequent flier points or something to go with it!


 
i thought the same thing



Laurabearz said:


> *MY VAN WONT START!!!*
> 
> omg so me and the kids get to WALK to school this morning, which is a little over a mile away. Hows that for morning fun!
> 
> Sigh


 
 don't u hate when that happens? here's hoping it's just a loose connection on the battery, did u check it? (do u know how)

ps, luv the BWV siggie, can i steals it to use when my trippies roll off

marci- another winner of a pic am i the only one who think's the baby with the hat sorta looks like a "Who" from Whoville...i believe im jonesing for Universal lol

minnie - believethe laws are currently different in PA, wish they were that strict though...this coming from a ma who's teen son was life-flighted when car he was a passenger in went airborne & rolled over...he was lucky, no lasting injuries. The kid who was driving had snuck some booze @ home unbeknowst to the kids in the car; before heading to the movies. Not judging, just giving my experience If i had to reason why the laws are so tuff, it's that they want kids to tell parental figures when this stuff is going on, not fun to police kiddos, yet all part of the drill kwim? There are certain parents i know who have provided their kids & party guests w/booze @ home when in *jr high*...their rationale to keep them safe from drinking & driving as they know they're going to drink anyway?.

have a great day all


----------



## marciemi

Scottlass - I'm not sure how my son became an Arsenal fan.  I'll ask him the next time I get a chance, but I do know we have a bunch of the jerseys, jackets, etc. (probably all knockoffs!).

He's pretty much gone for the next 3 weeks for his leadership seminars at the various service academies.  He's at Navy right now, West Point next week, then Air Force the following week, with a day or so to recover between then.  I talked to him for the first time last night (left Sat am) and he sounds sore and tired, but seems to be having a good time.  Told me he's amazed at how much he can eat!    Guess enough physical training will bring out the appetite in anyone!

They're going to DC tonight to see some of the memorials, etc.  Tomorrow they have their Sea Trials (not sure exactly what they are, but involve a lot of water!) and he'll be home late Thursday.  

Hm, didn't think of the Who from Whoville!  Will have to tell my brother that one!


----------



## coastermom

Well another day down looking forward to the end of school...

Still no response from the school .... Just looked in the local paper though and the school is in there today with the 8th grade AP . She sent a kid home for having 1/2 his head shaved . There are no rules against it and the parents flipped out because today is a state social studies test. Maybe that is why she hasn't called me back ...

40,000  WOW MAC that is alot of comments ....

So DH found out about the "suprise " Las Vegas trip ...So now he doesn't want to go at all . I know I am A HUGE chicken but I was so thinking of HHN . I am trying to understand the actual tickets though. I usually book a package with hotel and all . I really wanna stay at the HRH if we go . What days are the best to go ?? I guess my chicken butt is going to have to get over it as I know DH would LOVE it . When we dated he had fangora magazine delivered to the house that is how much he loved that kind of stuff . 


Looking forward to getting some cleaning done yes Mac I need to do again It is all I seem to do ..LOL 

BBL


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Wouldn't you know it close to going to the darkside and the dental problems rears its ugly head and not to mention the dentist can't see me until monday and in sever pain *


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Well another day down looking forward to the end of school...
> 
> Still no response from the school .... Just looked in the local paper though and the school is in there today with the 8th grade AP . She sent a kid home for having 1/2 his head shaved . There are no rules against it and the parents flipped out because today is a state social studies test. Maybe that is why she hasn't called me back ...
> 
> 40,000  WOW MAC that is alot of comments ....
> 
> So DH found out about the "suprise " Las Vegas trip ...So now he doesn't want to go at all . I know I am A HUGE chicken but I was so thinking of HHN . I am trying to understand the actual tickets though. I usually book a package with hotel and all . I really wanna stay at the HRH if we go . What days are the best to go ?? I guess my chicken butt is going to have to get over it as I know DH would LOVE it . When we dated he had fangora magazine delivered to the house that is how much he loved that kind of stuff .
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting some cleaning done yes Mac I need to do again It is all I seem to do ..LOL
> 
> BBL




here i go again to add to my post count.
just think, now that skool is out and i have more free time, i will be posting more........

what dates are you thinking about for doing the darkside and hhn?
the non peak nights are usually decent on crowds, especially thursdays.
i go during the columbus day weekend time period.


i start on the thursday and do 4 nights of hhn.
then i stay a few days after hhn and leave during the week.

will it be just you and your husband doing hhn?
or, if the entire family is going will you stay with the kids and have him go alone to the park, hhn?


if you plan on hrh, try to book by end of july so you can get your dates.
most people just come in for the weekend but if you plan on staying a week, that would be kewl also.


if you go to the website, halloweenhorrornights.com, you can check out the weekend packages for off site hotels.  they have a package for that and it is cheaper than staying on site.  the hotel key perk of fotl, does not exist for hhn nights.  i don't feel the packages on site are that good financially.

give me some more info so i can answer making more sense....

you would need a day ticket for doing the park.
you could buy the add on tickets also known as stay and scream.
buying the express pass is a necessity for some nights.
you might be able to get away with not buying the epp on a thursday but the other nights it is a blessing to have. 


i would avoid staying away from hhn during hell week.
that is when the high schools have their fall break.
hhn would be wed thru sunday that week.

i always leave the day before hell week begins.


so a kid shaved his head and the skool got mad?
that's something for the books.


and thanks a heap of reminding me i have to do my  today also...






ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Wouldn't you know it close to going to the darkside and the dental problems rears its ugly head and not to mention the dentist can't see me until monday and in sever pain *





sending you loads of mummy dust it will all turn out fine for you homie!


----------



## minniejack

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Wouldn't you know it close to going to the darkside and the dental problems rears its ugly head and not to mention the dentist can't see me until monday and in sever pain *



Been doing some googling today about coconut oil and it seems to be the be all to do anything.  It has antibacterial properties. 

Maybe try rubbing a little around your gums to see if it helps.  

It's fairly inexpensive in the health food section at our grocer.


----------



## keishashadow

StL, yikes quite the wait for the dentist, call back & ask for pain script otherwise, oil of cloves works well, i find the taste disgusting


----------



## marciemi

Got a text from Matt (DS17) today that he and his girlfriend broke up!  After 28 months together, guess I wasn't quite expecting that!  

And it's hard because he's out of town for these 3 weeks.  He's doing those service academy summer leadership seminars I mentioned - one at each of the academies.  He's at Navy this week, West Point next week, and Air Force the following week.  I don't know for sure who broke up with who, but I think if she broke up with him, it was kind of class-less to do it at this time.  

I guess I knew it was coming.  He wanted to break up with her several times recently, but I told him to wait until finals and his seminars were over and see how he felt then.  She's anti-military, and more anti-him-being-in-the-military, so obviously it wasn't going to work long term.  But I wish he could have his mind on what he's supposed to now instead of the breakup.  Can you say classic "Dear John?"


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Got a text from Matt (DS17) today that he and his girlfriend broke up!  After 28 months together, guess I wasn't quite expecting that!
> 
> And it's hard because he's out of town for these 3 weeks.  He's doing those service academy summer leadership seminars I mentioned - one at each of the academies.  He's at Navy this week, West Point next week, and Air Force the following week.  I don't know for sure who broke up with who, but I think if she broke up with him, it was kind of class-less to do it at this time.
> 
> I guess I knew it was coming.  He wanted to break up with her several times recently, but I told him to wait until finals and his seminars were over and see how he felt then.  She's anti-military, and more anti-him-being-in-the-military, so obviously it wasn't going to work long term.  But I wish he could have his mind on what he's supposed to now instead of the breakup.  Can you say classic "Dear John?"









i can't believe this!!!




they were like forest and jenny............
on the other hand, he was too good for her.
 








btw, on another note, that pic of the baby is precious!


----------



## Laurabearz

Well what a night we have had... 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2193387

not something we needed and I hope everything is ok


----------



## marciemi

Thanks!  I got some more texts from him.  Sounds like it was more mutual.  She said that he hinted that he wanted to break up several times and asked if he did.  He said "I dunno, do you?"  She said the same and finally one of them said "I guess so" so they did!  Although apparently the story she's telling at school is that she broke up with him, which he's not there to refute!  I'm less concerned about this now than about him just getting his head in the game where he is!


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all! Watching the 2 discs of "Firefly" that I got from Netflix tonight. Hope all is well.


----------



## donaldduck352

Laurabearz said:


> Well what a night we have had...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2193387
> 
> not something we needed and I hope everything is ok




*I would of called the police.If for anything a report with witnesses that would of been on record.Now its your word against his with eye witnesses.Not very good if you have more damage from the dumb*** tow driver.Small claims court is a waste of time trust me..*


----------



## yankeepenny

Marcie
your DS is going to have a  wonderfull, and busy summer.

He is living life and doing what he wants. If she is so anti military, it is better to end it now  instead of in college, especially if he does the service academies.  He will have enough on his plate wherever he decides to study.


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK I know I'm not going nuts.I posted around 8:20 and it didnt show up!! Wierd..*


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> Well what a night we have had...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2193387
> 
> not something we needed and I hope everything is ok



i posted.

make a police report.
who knows, maybe this towing company has had other issues and have received citations before.

your insurance company could make a quicker deal with them if they are in violation of any laws or codes.


hang in there laura.
you'll get to orlando.

have the towing company rent you a van to use for your trip.


sending you loads of mummy dust.


----------



## nascarcheshirecat

donaldduck352 said:


> *OK I know I'm not going nuts.I posted around 8:20 and it didnt show up!! Wierd..*





this is running very slowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## minniejack

Hey, has anybody's kids done the Congressional Youth Leadership Council?

DD got an invite to go in the fall:  a week in DC with Congress, seminars, $1500--

Is it worth it??

She got something similar for this past spring, but it was FBI, CIA, etc and she didn't want to go and I said Universal instead and that's what we did.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Goodnight all..*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *OK I know I'm not going nuts.I posted around 8:20 and it didnt show up!! Wierd..*



i saw your post but it was in another thread Mr Duck.
i was wondering what in the world you were talking about......


----------



## macraven

donald, i found the post you did on the other thread....
check it out.



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2193282


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> donald, i found the post you did on the other thread....
> check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2193282



*I guess I am going crazy!! Dont remember or do I..I had 6pages loaded at the sametime it coulda happend..

I know i'm tired now..*


----------



## macraven

that's ok, you have had a long week with that boat trouble...


----------



## RAPstar

Mom made spaghetti tonight. It was delicious as usual. Still watching Firefly.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hey homies,

Been gone a couple of weeks.  Busy before going on vacation.  Long weekend in Shreveport Louisiana.  Busy since we got back.  Best thing about Shreveport (only thing about Shreveport) is drive-thru daquari stands.  They are just like McDonalds.  Only with liquor instead of hamburgers.  The best one we went to had 40 different types of daquaris.  Dh had "liquid cocaine."  It was kinda pina colada flavored.  Mine was Hawaiian Punch, blue and very yummy.  The drinks come in styrofoam cups with the straw taped to the top, so you don't have an open container in your car.  During Happy Hour, $8.50 for buy one/get one free 32 oz. daquaris.  Yummy.

After my weekend of drunkenness, I come back to a disshevelled office and faced with laying off two of my employees.  Oh well, at least I had a great week of drunken bliss.

Last week laid off one person.  Was supposed to lay off a part timer today, but it was her wedding anniversary.  I just couldn't do it.  What a horrible memory for your first anniversary.  I'm not that heartless.  Now I have to wait until the end of the week because my schedule is hectic.

Mac, I will be in your neck of the woods tomorrow.  Unfortunately, no time for some Mexican.  I could sure use some tequila.  Some day we will do Casa Bonita.  Sounds yummy.

Good night, all.  Hope to be back soon.


----------



## RAPstar

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hey homies,
> 
> Been gone a couple of weeks.  Busy before going on vacation.  Long weekend in Shreveport Louisiana.  Busy since we got back.  Best thing about Shreveport (only thing about Shreveport) is drive-thru daquari stands.  They are just like McDonalds.  Only with liquor instead of hamburgers.  The best one we went to had 40 different types of daquaris.  Dh had "liquid cocaine."  It was kinda pina colada flavored.  Mine was Hawaiian Punch, blue and very yummy.  The drinks come in styrofoam cups with the straw taped to the top, so you don't have an open container in your car.  During Happy Hour, $8.50 for buy one/get one free 32 oz. daquaris.  Yummy.
> 
> After my weekend of drunkenness, I come back to a disshevelled office and faced with laying off two of my employees.  Oh well, at least I had a great week of drunken bliss.
> 
> Last week laid off one person.  Was supposed to lay off a part timer today, but it was her wedding anniversary.  I just couldn't do it.  What a horrible memory for your first anniversary.  I'm not that heartless.  Now I have to wait until the end of the week because my schedule is hectic.
> 
> Mac, I will be in your neck of the woods tomorrow.  Unfortunately, no time for some Mexican.  I could sure use some tequila.  Some day we will do Casa Bonita.  Sounds yummy.
> 
> Good night, all.  Hope to be back soon.



Poor, Nicki! I kinda feel your pain. I haven't had to do the firing, but I had gotten 2 people let go. But they weren't doing their jibs correctly so they needed to go. But it still sucks. 

I'm so glad tomorrow is my off day at work (sorta). Not long until bed time!!


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hey homies,
> 
> Been gone a couple of weeks.  Busy before going on vacation.  Long weekend in Shreveport Louisiana.  Busy since we got back.  Best thing about Shreveport (only thing about Shreveport) is drive-thru daquari stands.  They are just like McDonalds.  Only with liquor instead of hamburgers.  The best one we went to had 40 different types of daquaris.  Dh had "liquid cocaine."  It was kinda pina colada flavored.  Mine was Hawaiian Punch, blue and very yummy.  The drinks come in styrofoam cups with the straw taped to the top, so you don't have an open container in your car.  During Happy Hour, $8.50 for buy one/get one free 32 oz. daquaris.  Yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a road trip to shreveport with the homies......
> pack up the van, let's hit the road.....
> 
> 
> 
> After my weekend of drunkenness, I come back to a disshevelled office and faced with laying off two of my employees.  Oh well, at least I had a great week of drunken bliss.
> 
> Last week laid off one person.  Was supposed to lay off a part timer today, but it was her wedding anniversary.  I just couldn't do it.  What a horrible memory for your first anniversary.  I'm not that heartless.  Now I have to wait until the end of the week because my schedule is hectic.
> 
> Mac, I will be in your neck of the woods tomorrow.  Unfortunately, no time for some Mexican.  I could sure use some tequila.  Some day we will do Casa Bonita.  Sounds yummy.
> 
> i could stand at the court house steps with the drinks.....
> i'll make sure they aren't seen thru the paper bag....
> 
> Good night, all.  Hope to be back soon.




see ya later


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Mom made spaghetti tonight. It was delicious as usual. Still watching Firefly.





We SOOOOOOO love Firefly here. 

I bought pins, stickers, and a few t-shirts after it was cancelled.

It kept getting pre-empted by baseball.  Then they would air it at a different time and a different day without telling anyone when it would be on.  And they wondered why the ratings were low?

Do you watch Dollhouse?  Very good show.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Mac, you are a posting nut.  You must be a fast typist or something.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Mac, you are a posting nut.  You must be a fast typist or something.



and i try not to have a lot of typos ........
but i have created new words for my mac language i am creating....


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> that's ok, you have had a long week with that boat trouble...



Probably exhausted from all the fun on the jet skis.


----------



## keishashadow

humpdity hump

marci - imo, better to not be so entangled so young, lots of fish in the sea Your son has a great life ahead of him, nice to hear he's taking the high road & letting ex claim credit for breakup, a class act!

laura - what an awful thing to deal with, good luck resolving it quickly

minnie - believe that was one of opportunities listed on the mini-internship list kiddo brought home...we're looking for 'free'. HS teacher (son's mentor) told me to be very careful in selecting one, he had reports of many being very loosely supervised/aka hotbed of teen fun

donald any good news re the boat?

niki - guess Louisiana isn't real big on enforcing drunk driving laws, up north would be a lawsuit waiting to happen the 1st time somebody got hit by a peep that was served there. i admit that straw would be too tempting for me, i'd never be able to wait until i got home to have just a 'lil nip


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> We SOOOOOOO love Firefly here.
> 
> I bought pins, stickers, and a few t-shirts after it was cancelled.
> 
> It kept getting pre-empted by baseball.  Then they would air it at a different time and a different day without telling anyone when it would be on.  And they wondered why the ratings were low?
> 
> Do you watch Dollhouse?  Very good show.



I watched a couple of episodes of Dollhouse.....but then I got busy with rehearsals for Sweeney. I'll have to get it on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## macraven

morning homies.


i believe it is now hump day.


this is also the day our garbage is picked up by the city trucks.  just wanted to share some of my personal life with you so you would know me better...:laughing:


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Hump Day all!! *



Niki Andiokno said:


> Hey homies,
> 
> Been gone a couple of weeks.  Busy before going on vacation.  Long weekend in Shreveport Louisiana.  Busy since we got back.  Best thing about Shreveport (only thing about Shreveport) is drive-thru daquari stands.  They are just like McDonalds.  Only with liquor instead of hamburgers.  The best one we went to had 40 different types of daquaris.  Dh had "liquid cocaine."  It was kinda pina colada flavored.  Mine was Hawaiian Punch, blue and very yummy.  The drinks come in styrofoam cups with the straw taped to the top, so you don't have an open container in your car.  During Happy Hour, $8.50 for buy one/get one free 32 oz. daquaris.  Yummy.


*Now that's what I call a great business idea!!!*



Niki Andiokno said:


> After my weekend of drunkenness, I come back to a disshevelled office and faced with laying off two of my employees.  Oh well, at least I had a great week of drunken bliss.
> 
> Last week laid off one person.  Was supposed to lay off a part timer today, but it was her wedding anniversary.  I just couldn't do it.  What a horrible memory for your first anniversary.  I'm not that heartless.  Now I have to wait until the end of the week because my schedule is hectic.


*I really don't miss the layoffs and terminations you have to do when doing Human Resources work    Now that I'm working for my DH, all I have to contend with are my hubby and the dogs in the office - both of which I can just kick out of the office and close the door *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> this is also the day our garbage is picked up by the city trucks.  just wanted to share some of my personal life with you so you would know me better...


*It's our garbage day here today too *


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *It's our garbage day here today too *



Guess what !?!!?
It is our garbage day too!!  We LOVE to share the intimate details of our lives...don't we ?!?!?


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *It's our garbage day here today too *





circelli said:


> Guess what !?!!?
> It is our garbage day too!!  We LOVE to share the intimate details of our lives...don't we ?!?!?









we're bonding.....

i feel the love.


now every wednesday i will be thinking of youse guys and your garbage.

do i need to remind youse to set out the garbage can the night before?


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Hope all is well with everyone



st lawrence, how is the dental pain now?
try ambulsol and rub it on your gums.

i don't think i spelled it correctly but it is a liquid you can buy at any grocery or drug store for throbbing gums.

it is put on baby's gums when they are teething before the teeth erupt.

remember those days.

how can we forget the nights the kids would scream and we would hold them.
mind you, they always screamed the loudest directly into your ears.....ugh.
that always happened to me when they were teething.
i bought that crap of ambusol by the case.....


----------



## RAPstar

I love my half days at work. I got off at 12:30 and then my boyfriend cooked me lunch (tacos, nachos and rice, with chocolate cake for dessert). Now just lounging about the house, and we're gonna watch Memoirs of a Geisha later.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I love my half days at work. I got off at 12:30 and then my boyfriend cooked me lunch (tacos, nachos and rice, with chocolate cake for dessert). Now just lounging about the house, and we're gonna watch Memoirs of a Geisha later.



i liked that movie.

send me your boyfriend.
i like tacos also.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i liked that movie.
> 
> send me your boyfriend.
> i like tacos also.



they were good too. not too too spicy. They were soft tacos with flour tortillas. He may give my mom sa run for her money cooking wise.


----------



## macraven

forget on how good they were, send me your bf.

he can cook for me......






while i have you here, is wednesday your garbage pick up also?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> forget on how good they were, send me your bf.
> 
> he can cook for me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while i have you here, is wednesday your garbage pick up also?



No, Tues and Fri I believe. And I would send him to you.....but then I might not get him back. Of course that would mean I'd have to move to you neck of the woods.........


----------



## keishashadow

our garbage day is tomorrow

5 am without fail

beep, beep, beep as the truck backs down the street

when we put out too much trash we find our cans 1/2 way down the block


----------



## macraven

my list is growing............


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good eve all..
I feel for Ya Lawrence,but I could never take the taste of Ambosal in my mouth.I toss my cookies everytime.There is only two pains that are worst,a toothache and a ear ache!!!(for a man that is)...

Andy that sounds like it was good.I make what we call down here dipsh**.Basicaly a layers of hamburger meatwith sausa topped with sour cream refried beans sour cream and colbyjack chees and big bags of torttilla chips to dip it-hence dipshi* its GOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!

Oh by the way Wendsday is our garbage day also!!*


----------



## macraven

Mac
Bonny/Lee
Dawnna
Keisha
Donald Duck




We are the Wednesday garbage pick up people.........


do we win something now?



i don't know what the issues are but it is taking me forever to open a page, post a reply, etc on the dis tonight.


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> Mac
> Bonny/Lee
> Dawnna
> Keisha
> Donald Duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the Wednesday garbage pick up people.........
> 
> 
> do we win something now?
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know what the issues are but it is taking me forever to open a page, post a reply, etc on the dis tonight.



I think we should win something......did I hear someone say COOKIES????


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i don't know what the issues are but it is taking me forever to open a page, post a reply, etc on the dis tonight.[/FONT][/COLOR]



*Mine was doing this last night,now its fast.It seems random!!*


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> I think we should win something......did I hear someone say COOKIES????



yea, i think anyone that has garbage pick up on tuesday should spring and make the cookies for us.





donald, i hate it when the dis goes slow.....

it cuts into my posting time.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> yea, i think anyone that has garbage pick up on tuesday should spring and make the cookies for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donald, i hate it when the dis goes slow.....
> 
> it cuts into my posting time.



*Like you dont post enough mac 40,000plus..Just kidding, alittle jeoulse..all your posts are great and full of info!!*


----------



## marciemi

Not a good day today.    My husband's car, which I was driving this week while he was out of town:






And, no, all the yellow isn't a nice new sporty trim or anything.

(I fought the drive-thru at McDonalds, and the drive-thru won)!  

Yes, he's going to kill me!

Oh, and before you ask.....$2300.  Sigh!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Not a good day today.    My husband's car, which I was driving this week while he was out of town:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, no, all the yellow isn't a nice new sporty trim or anything.
> 
> (I fought the drive-thru at McDonalds, and the drive-thru won)!
> 
> Yes, he's going to kill me!
> 
> Oh, and before you ask.....$2300.  Sigh!




ouch !!

i feel your pain marcie.
do you wanna come stay at my place?


i did a number like that about 10 years ago and the Mr Mac still brings it up.
my case was not mc donalds but the yellow posts at the bank drive thru.
same shade of yellow......


----------



## macraven

Marcie, look on the bright side.
the door probably still opens and shuts ok doesn't it...


----------



## marciemi

Thanks - I'm getting it from my smart alec 15 y/o with a permit, who of course knows more about driving than anyone on the planet right now.  He's upset because just last night I vetoed a trip his friends wanted to do.  About 8 of them were going to drive up to Door County (about an hour away) to go to the beach next week when they get out of school.  Taking 4 cars, with no one who has had a license for more than 2 months.  

So of course now all I'm hearing is "Well, at least my friends don't run into the pole at McDonald's!"


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Marcie, look on the bright side.
> the door probably still opens and shuts ok doesn't it...




Even the window still works!  


For what it's worth.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

RAPstar said:


> Poor, Nicki! I kinda feel your pain. I haven't had to do the firing, but I had gotten 2 people let go. But they weren't doing their jibs correctly so they needed to go. But it still sucks.
> 
> I'm so glad tomorrow is my off day at work (sorta). Not long until bed time!!


Thanks for the support.  I don't mind firing people that don't do their job.  Once, when I worked for a medium/large lawfirm, I went through 7 secretaries in a year.  The other secretaries "pimped" me by putting a ghostbusters sign through a cartoon secretary on my office door.  They put a cardboard syckle next to it with droplets of blood with the former secretaries' names on them falling from the blade.  No problemo.  But when the person is a decent employee that really needs the dough, I feel bad.

I agree, you should move up in the Chicago neck of the woods and bring your DBF.  I would love to cook with him.  Sounds like we think alike.  I made tacos, frijoles and Spanish rice for dinner tonight.



niki - guess Louisiana isn't real big on enforcing drunk driving laws, up north would be a lawsuit waiting to happen the 1st time somebody got hit by a peep that was served there. i admit that straw would be too tempting for me, i'd never be able to wait until i got home to have just a 'lil nip[/QUOTE]

It was difficult, and I have to admit I "might" have taken a sip on the way home.  I was in the third row seat, so I felt pretty safe.  I don't think people sue as much down there as we do up north.  There were only a couple of ads for "ambulance chasers" who wore cowboy hats and said things like, "I might not like all my clients, but I still represent them."  If they did sue, that would be a great lawsuit.  Wouldn't mind having that one myself.


*Now that's what I call a great business idea!!!*

If only getting a liquor license in Chicago weren't so expensive.  At first I'd be rich.  Then I'd be sued and made poor after all the litigous northerners go to these Chicago ambulance chasers.


*I really don't miss the layoffs and terminations you have to do when doing Human Resources work    Now that I'm working for my DH, all I have to contend with are my hubby and the dogs in the office - both of which I can just kick out of the office and close the door *[/QUOTE]



donaldduck352 said:


> *Good eve all..
> I feel for Ya Lawrence,but I could never take the taste of Ambosal in my mouth.I toss my cookies everytime.There is only two pains that are worst,a toothache and a ear ache!!!(for a man that is)...
> 
> Andy that sounds like it was good.I make what we call down here dipsh**.Basicaly a layers of hamburger meatwith sausa topped with sour cream refried beans sour cream and colbyjack chees and big bags of torttilla chips to dip it-hence dipshi* its GOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!*


_

I loved Ambusal as a kid.  Really helped with the gums while I had braces.  

Dipsh** sounds great.  I'm gonna try it tomorrow.  I have some leftover taco meat from tonight, as well as leftover frijoles that cooked in the crockpot all day.  If I could only add the Spanish rice I have left over, I'd empty all my leftovers.



marciemi said:



			Not a good day today.    My husband's car, which I was driving this week while he was out of town:

There is still hope for you.  DH did something similar to my year old Chrysler 300.  That is my first really nice car, and he ran into a post leaving a parking garage.  I still have not killed him.


Night all.  Pleasant dreams.  Where is a mummy dust smilie when ya need one.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Laurabearz

marciemi said:


> Not a good day today.    My husband's car, which I was driving this week while he was out of town:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, no, all the yellow isn't a nice new sporty trim or anything.
> 
> (I fought the drive-thru at McDonalds, and the drive-thru won)!
> 
> Yes, he's going to kill me!
> 
> Oh, and before you ask.....$2300.  Sigh!



OMG I know all about car woes... we are close to getting the car started, and then we can figure out what damage the dropping did  I sure hope your DH doesnt blow to big of a gasket ((hugs))

My Art Fair is this weekend (I run it) and the weather is suppose to suck. 

We leave for our road trip a week from tomorrow, and I rented a van today, just in case our van is really messed up. We WILL go on our vacation come hell or high water!!!

Both of which are a possibility lol


Ok tomorrow is the last day of school and it's only an hour, sadly it's an EARLY hour so we can't sleep in a bit HA!


----------



## Laurabearz

Heh I popped in coz I found this...


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> I watched a couple of episodes of Dollhouse.....but then I got busy with rehearsals for Sweeney. I'll have to get it on DVD when it comes out.



Find a friend with high speed internet and watch them online.  Then you can catch up and watch next season!



macraven said:


> Mac
> Bonny/Lee
> Dawnna
> Keisha
> Donald Duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the Wednesday garbage pick up people.........
> 
> 
> do we win something now?.




I think I should win something.  I'm the only one so far who gets garbage picked up on Monday.  If there are others, I was the first to claim it, so I come in first twice.  Send the cookies my way.  And a crown, I must have a crown.






marciemi said:


> Not a good day today.    My husband's car, which I was driving this week while he was out of town:
> 
> And, no, all the yellow isn't a nice new sporty trim or anything.
> 
> (I fought the drive-thru at McDonalds, and the drive-thru won)!
> 
> Yes, he's going to kill me!
> 
> Oh, and before you ask.....$2300.  Sigh!




Oh, that stinks....    And sorry about the 15 y/o knowing everything.  It won't be too many years before he's terribly embarrassed about that....  On the bright side, blue and yellow look great together.  I may redecorate my kitchen in those colors one day.  Just tell the DH you colored it that way on purpose to rejuvinate it.  If it was planned, you had a good reason for it.




Dh and I had a great night watching So You Think You Can Dance.  Tomorrow we find out who is in the Top 20.  Talk about talented dancers!  WOW!!!!!!!!!  We love this show.  It's a set-up similar to American Idol and has some of the same producers.  The judges tour the country and hold auditions.  Dancers do a routine in their own dance style.  If the judges like it, they go to Vegas for the next phase.  They all learn dances in hip-hop, ballroom, jazz, contemporary, and broadway.  They cut people after each dance.  They also get divided into small groups to choreograph and present a number to a randomly selected CD that has a song in any one of the dance styles.  If the judges aren't sure if they should be cut, they let them "dance for your life".  If you've ever been involved in dance, or someone in your family is, this is a GREAT show.  Even if you don't dance (like my DH), you can appreciate how difficult it is to make a body do the things they do.  I wish they would put it on DVD, but then you'd probably have people stealing the choreography.


----------



## minniejack

Morning! One more day 'til Friday!!

Donald, wow, you became a dis'er right about the same time as me and your posts are in the 4 thousands. 

According to my teens, we must all be losers...


----------



## minniejack

I just saw the pic of your car, Run for the Hills!

I'm still getting flak from where I backed into the garage door ten years ago--hey we needed a new one!  I was just helping the cause.

And I backed into his truck which was parked behind the garage door another time--he knew I had to leave and he never parked there before!  

Men, they all know it's not us women drivers--they just make that stuff up.

Definitely nix the beach trip.
After my experience with teens--no one will ever be left alone again. 
I plan on going to college and be a roomie.  I'll be the bestest MIL.

I claim Friday morning for gar-baszh pick-up--Had to make it sound all fanciful.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great Thursday!


----------



## marciemi

Guess I'm the only one with trash day today?  (Thursday) 

Wow, I must be special!  Going to work early today because I'm WAY behind and have to get caught up before I leave (has to be on time) to run people to piano, soccer, and then get Matt at the airport.  DH arranged his flight conveniently (not) so that he gets in about 1.5 hours after Matt.  THAT helps!  

Let's all hope for a better day today than mine was yesterday.  Now I get to go to work and have everyone comment on the car (yes, our lot is only 4 cars so they will see it!).


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Mac
> Bonny/Lee
> Dawnna
> Keisha
> Donald Duck
> 
> 
> We are the Wednesday garbage pick up people.........
> 
> 
> do we win something now?


 
im special

my pickup is Thursday am

evidently, we were badcan's tossed across the street

we're happy campers here, middle son got hired full timehooray for benefits, he needs alot of dental work!

laura, great pic u doing U this trip?

marci - OMG, so sorry re the door panel, did u get a couple quotes?  make DH a nice dinner & wear a pretty apron...if that doesn't work, cry alot

i do believe the north is a litigous bunch, perhaps due to all the advertising.  local lawfirm that has the weirdest commercials...one of the partners has long hair, they dressed him up as Dorothy & did a Wizard of Oz commerical

have good one all, off to endondist, maybe i'll get a lolli


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> I just saw the pic of your car, Run for the Hills!
> 
> I'm still getting flak from where I backed into the garage door ten years ago--hey we needed a new one!  I was just helping the cause.
> 
> And I backed into his truck which was parked behind the garage door another time--he knew I had to leave and he never parked there before!
> 
> Men, they all know it's not us women drivers--they just make that stuff up.
> 
> Definitely nix the beach trip.
> After my experience with teens--no one will ever be left alone again.
> I plan on going to college and be a roomie.  I'll be the bestest MIL.
> 
> I claim Friday morning for gar-baszh pick-up--Had to make it sound all fanciful.






i love how you think!

you are a hoot!!




On the bright side, blue and yellow look great together. I may redecorate my kitchen in those colors one day. Just tell the DH you colored it that way on purpose to rejuvinate it. If it was planned, you had a good reason for it.



this makes a lot of sense to me.
tamie always looks on the positive side of life..
when i grow up, i want to think like tamie....






hello Metro.
hello homies.....


only one more work day this week once it hits 5:00 today...


----------



## macraven

i think Miss Tamie wins the prize on being first on garbage pick up day.

Let's just hope that she doesn't get the cookies that minniejack pulls out of her friday garbage pick up.


----------



## minniejack

I missed that the color combo was blue and gold.  Let me think....hmmmm....Let's Gooooo Mountaineers!


----------



## coastermom

Hey all 

Well my trash pick ups are on WED and Sat. Mac add me to the hump day trash list ...


A few pages back I was posting about waiting to hear from our JHS's AP about our Six FLags trip . Well we had it out on the phone yesterday and she REFUSES to allow me to do as I did two years ago with my older one and take my DD the same day as the school . I explained I talked to the school then and that there was no issue etc etc etc ... NOTHING from her . So I asked her if it is better for the kid to go another day and miss school instead and she said yes ...I was like WTH ??? So now I asked my DD if she wanted to go with the  school on the bus or go the next day or so with 4 or 5 of her best friends with me . ALL 5 of her friends want to go with me they dont want to go with the school because they are only in park for 5 hours and on the bus for 2 hours and they don't like the teacher they are suppose to be on the bus with . But here is the kicker the kids have prom on Monday so they will not be in school since they are all going for hair , nails etc . Tuesday is 1/2 day of school so I am sure not too many will be there . Wed they are going to Six Flags so she and her friends are not going to school , Then we are going with DH school on Thursday to ...SIX FLAGS ....  I was so annoyed with the AP at our school she said if I took the kids on Wed. she would throw them off of GRADUATION even after I paid 120 dollars for it UGH TO say the least I was ...So I knew DH's school was going on Thursday and well now so are we. My DD is happy her friends are happy and well who cares about the AP anyway ...LOL 


Kids are home today from school and I am hung over from last night . I went to the elementry school PTA dinner and there was OPEN BAR .... NOW I have a  though ..UGH Here come the asprin LOL at least I slept late ...

Marci ....OUCH with the van ... I send you  .


BBL all going to try to get out of the bed and so something ..LOL


----------



## tlinus

Morning HOmies!!!

Friday for me.....off work tomorrow, so it counts, right?

I have Monday and Thursday garbage pickup.......1st and 3rd Wednesday is recycling day.

Janet - is that officer Jer that got hired???? YAYAY 

Lawrence - sorry to hear about the dental probs. I cannot stand the man with the drill. I have SERIOUS anxiety issues with sitting in a dental chair - even for a cleaning. I need to find someone who will knock me out and just do what needs to be done. 

marcie - so ds and gf broke up. I agree with the others who say better now than later. He will bounce back - needs to keep his head in what he has planned for HIS future. It's a shame she is spreading that she dumped him though....maybe she prefers to be the dumper rather than the dumpee. Why can she not just say it was mutual?? Oh well  And OUCH on the car. My bumper and the cart return at the supermarket were hugging - my bumper got the worst end of it.

Tomorrow night is dd's 8th grade dance. No date, but a pretty dress. Just going with a bunch of friends. Will have some pics for you. Matter of fact I owe youse guys various pictures from Christmas on til now.....one of these days.

Going to see if me and DH will make our trip to the Horse Track to watch the Belmont. Each year we only place a few bets on the Triple Crown Races. SO far we are still ahead from last year  Generally we hit the exacta or trifecta. 

Got to git some work done......talk at you all later, gaters!!


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> Hey all
> 
> Well my trash pick ups are on WED and Sat. Mac add me to the hump day trash list ...
> 
> 
> A few pages back I was posting about waiting to hear from our JHS's AP about our Six FLags trip . Well we had it out on the phone yesterday and she REFUSES to allow me to do as I did two years ago with my older one and take my DD the same day as the school . I explained I talked to the school then and that there was no issue etc etc etc ... NOTHING from her . So I asked her if it is better for the kid to go another day and miss school instead and she said yes ...I was like WTH ??? So now I asked my DD if she wanted to go with the  school on the bus or go the next day or so with 4 or 5 of her best friends with me . ALL 5 of her friends want to go with me they dont want to go with the school because they are only in park for 5 hours and on the bus for 2 hours and they don't like the teacher they are suppose to be on the bus with . But here is the kicker the kids have prom on Monday so they will not be in school since they are all going for hair , nails etc . Tuesday is 1/2 day of school so I am sure not too many will be there . Wed they are going to Six Flags so she and her friends are not going to school , Then we are going with DH school on Thursday to ...SIX FLAGS ....  I was so annoyed with the AP at our school she said if I took the kids on Wed. she would throw them off of GRADUATION even after I paid 120 dollars for it UGH TO say the least I was ...So I knew DH's school was going on Thursday and well now so are we. My DD is happy her friends are happy and well who cares about the AP anyway ...LOL
> 
> 
> Kids are home today from school and I am hung over from last night . I went to the elementry school PTA dinner and there was OPEN BAR .... NOW I have a  though ..UGH Here come the asprin LOL at least I slept late ...
> 
> Marci ....OUCH with the van ... I send you  .
> 
> 
> BBL all going to try to get out of the bed and so something ..LOL



  I don't even know what to say.  That is utterly ridiculous.  I think the AP is bluffing--let you daughter skip.


----------



## macraven

mary, i'm speechless.

what a bite!
just goes to show you can't argue with a fool.





tlinus, our girl is growing up.....wow



and you are also in the group with tamie that gets the cookies looks like.


----------



## minniejack

Hey All 

I'm trying to win a vaca for my overworked hubby from VRBO.

Would you all please go to http://blog.homeaway.com/node/324

and Vote and vote some more for him.  You vote by commenting.

If you all do, you'll be my best buddies in a box forever!


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> Morning HOmies!!!
> 
> Friday for me.....off work tomorrow, so it counts, right?
> 
> I have Monday and Thursday garbage pickup.......1st and 3rd Wednesday is recycling day.
> 
> Janet - is that officer Jer that got hired???? YAYAY
> 
> Lawrence - sorry to hear about the dental probs. *I cannot stand the man with the drill. I have SERIOUS anxiety issues with sitting in a dental chair - even for a cleaning. I need to find someone who will knock me out and just do what needs to be done. *
> marcie - so ds and gf broke up. I agree with the others who say better now than later. He will bounce back - needs to keep his head in what he has planned for HIS future. It's a shame she is spreading that she dumped him though....maybe she prefers to be the dumper rather than the dumpee. Why can she not just say it was mutual?? Oh well  And OUCH on the car. My bumper and the cart return at the supermarket were hugging - my bumper got the worst end of it.
> 
> Tomorrow night is dd's 8th grade dance. No date, but a pretty dress. Just going with a bunch of friends. Will have some pics for you. Matter of fact I owe youse guys various pictures from Christmas on til now.....one of these days.
> 
> Going to see if me and DH will make our trip to the Horse Track to watch the Belmont. Each year we only place a few bets on the Triple Crown Races. SO far we are still ahead from last year  Generally we hit the exacta or trifecta.
> 
> Got to git some work done......talk at you all later, gaters!!


*I have the same problem and thats why all of my teeth are bad and now they are sending me to a oral surgeon and the problem with that is my dental insurance doesn't cover sedation so that means anywhere from $250 to $300 plus the price to pull them and we have no money other than the vacation money and we are too close for me to use any of it
So until after the trip I guess its atibotics and pain killers *


----------



## coastermom

We have our plans for Six Flags and all the kids are happy with it . They will be out of school 4 out of  5 days next week but it is the end and I don't really care...And then they can all go to Graduation anyway . So after it all I still am getting what me and my daughter wanted but we are getting it even better ..LOL All is good with it .

Mac . about HHN 

If we go it is just me and DH . I will SUCK IT UP and go to the parks with him and be  but at least I know he will be happy . LOL

I can only go Thursday to Monday columbus day weekend . I really would love to go longer or during the week not the weeend but with  it is hard to do that . 

I really wanna stay at the HRH we LOVE it so there and well it is his 40th birthday ...I guess I should splurge ...


I wanna do both parks during the day and then do at least two nights of HHN ...Is it at both parks or just the one ?? 

Any other questions I need to ask or have answer just tell me ... I know it is hard but now that the Las  Vegas thing is shot to hell I figured this would knock his socks off ...IDK I am trying to be a good wife ...BUT I am crapless to go to this ......


----------



## coastermom

Minnie we are skipping school just not going the day they are going ... She is a very NOT NICE WORD inserted there ... I just don't get how some people get their jobs ...nobody likes this woman and well now I KNOW WHY ...


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *I have the same problem and thats why all of my teeth are bad and now they are sending me to a oral surgeon and the problem with that is my dental insurance doesn't cover sedation so that means anywhere from $250 to $300 plus the price to pull them and we have no money other than the vacation money and we are too close for me to use any of it
> So until after the trip I guess its atibotics and pain killers *



St Lawrence, 5 years ago i had a tooth, molar, that broke off at the gum line.  the tooth was only held together by the filling.

i had to go to an oral surgeon and also pay for the gas to be knocked out.
my insurance did not cover it.
i made arrangements to make payments to him for months to cover it.

call and see if he can cut you a deal and let you pay on installments.

it is worth a shot.
the worse thing he can say is no.

don't suffer in pain.
an infection could spread to your jaw bone if you wait too long.





coastermom said:


> Mac . about HHN
> 
> If we go it is just me and DH . I will SUCK IT UP and go to the parks with him and be  but at least I know he will be happy . LOL
> 
> I can only go Thursday to Monday columbus day weekend . I really would love to go longer or during the week not the weeend but with  it is hard to do that .
> 
> I really wanna stay at the HRH we LOVE it so there and well it is his 40th birthday ...I guess I should splurge ...
> 
> 
> I wanna do both parks during the day and then do at least two nights of HHN ...Is it at both parks or just the one ??
> 
> Any other questions I need to ask or have answer just tell me ... I know it is hard but now that the Las  Vegas thing is shot to hell I figured this would knock his socks off ...IDK I am trying to be a good wife ...BUT I am crapless to go to this ......



i'll be there from the thursday thru the tuesday the 13th.
this year i am staying at rph.
service last year at hrh didn't even come close to my expectations of service.

rph will be cheaper.
i heard the supersaver rate has been extended for the hotels.
i'm saving a lot of $$ by using that rate this year.

you won't be in the room that much except to relax and sleep.
go cheaper to make it affordable for the both of youse.

i'll be doing all 4 nights i guess but since you only plan to do 2 nights, go on the non peak nights of thursday and sunday.
the tickets are $69.99 per night.
if you buy the FFP/frequent fear pass, it is valid for all non peak nights.
it costs $69.99.

you buy that and you are covered for both thursday and sunday nights for hhn.
hhn is only at the studios side.
this is where it all began years ago.
the event has not been held at ioa since about 3 years ago now.


it is not that scary at all.
i end up laughing going thru the houses.

and, it generally is a conga line going thru them so how many scares can you really get...

i would suggest you buy the epp for the sunday nights if you go then.
if you decide you want a longer evening at the event, do saturday or sunday besides the thursday one.

make plans for going.

btw, i am a  also.
i know the pay is not a lot.

from the day i return to the time period i return again for hhn, i save a percentage of my pay checks for the trip.


----------



## Notatourist

Just waving....hope you all are well....

Watching far too much reality television. Internet, take me away...


----------



## macraven

Notatourist said:


> Just waving....hope you all are well....
> 
> Watching far too much reality television. Internet, take me away...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Notatourist said:


> Just waving....hope you all are well....
> 
> Watching far too much reality television. Internet, take me away...


----------



## donaldduck352

Notatourist said:


> Just waving....hope you all are well....
> 
> Watching far too much reality television. Internet, take me away...


----------



## Metro West

Just wanted to stop by to say........





_*GO MAGIC!*_


----------



## circelli

Hello Homies !!

My Thursday just got a whole lot better!!  Check out MY ticker!!! 
I LOVE my DH!!!


----------



## coastermom

Notatourist said:


> Just waving....hope you all are well....
> 
> Watching far too much reality television. Internet, take me away...



sending my  wave too ....


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Hello Homies !!
> 
> My Thursday just got a whole lot better!!  Check out MY ticker!!!
> I LOVE my DH!!!





i don't have that many fingers to count on. 

tell me in english what is the date you will be there.....


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> i don't have that many fingers to count on.
> 
> tell me in english what is the date you will be there.....



I don't believe you are there yet 

September 29 until October 6.  It is a Tuesday till Tuesday


----------



## RAPstar

circelli said:


> I don't believe you are there yet
> 
> September 29 until October 6.  It is a Tuesday till Tuesday



Dawnna, I'll be there on the 5th!! Let me know if you'd like to meet up before you leave to say hi!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> I don't believe you are there yet
> 
> September 29 until October 6.  It is a Tuesday till Tuesday



*Bummer ... we'll just miss you by one day ...   We don't arrive until the 7th ... 
*


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> I don't believe you are there yet
> 
> September 29 until October 6.  It is a Tuesday till Tuesday




rats.........i'll be missing you also 

i'm at the motherland from 9/30 to 10/8 when i check into the darkside hotel.


stay a few more days and you can meet a lot of us homies !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> stay a few more days and you can meet a lot of us homies !!


*I agree ... stay a few more days then we can all meet you!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

You can hide in my room Dawnna, lol.


----------



## circelli

RAPstar said:


> You can hide in my room Dawnna, lol.



I would love to stay longer but........if I could win the lottery!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

s


----------



## RAPstar

circelli said:


> I would love to stay longer but........if I could win the lottery!!!!



Its understandable! PM me closer to Oct and we can plan a meet since I'll be at Universal starting on the 5th.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> s





kewl !!

i love doing the ink blot tests.


ok, i see a naked man in the water and i think he has a lot of anger issues.

either that or he really wants a drink of water...


ok.
what do i win since i guessed correctly?





wait.......maybe he is waving back to notatourist


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> kewl !!
> 
> i love doing the ink blot tests.
> 
> 
> ok, i see a naked man in the water and i think he has a lot of anger issues.
> 
> either that or he really wants a drink of water...
> 
> 
> ok.
> what do i win since i guessed correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait.......maybe he is waving back to notatourist



Mac, you crack me up.


----------



## macraven

you see the skinny dipper too??


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you see the skinny dipper too??



Yes....and it looks like you mac!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*OK gang ... here's a little something to hold you over until Bill & Ted at HHN ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXJHnv_SiKg

One of these years I'll get to see this in person *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> s



*shark attack ahhhhh!!!!*


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! TGIF!


----------



## tlinus

Happy Friday All!!!


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## coastermom

..FRIDAY ...

Well it has been an intresting week ladies and Gents . 

I am really looking forward to the weekend ...I think ..

Kids are looking forward to us watching my parents dog all weekend . I just call her Monster Mutt but she really is a cute little thing . I just don't want to keep her . One week is enough . I am not a pet person I love other peoples pets I just dont want one of my own ..


DD is all ready to leave the JHS soon and go to HS . I just can't believe that there will be two kids in HS that I am a mother too ......

Anyone have good plans this weekend ? I am thinking Sunday may be pool day it may even hit 80 here ..
Right now I feel like i live in FORKS ...( it is a Twilight thing if youdon't get it ) 
Rain rain rain here ..YUCK 

Gotta get something done here Just not sure what to do first ..LOL 

BBL


----------



## minniejack

The year from Hell is officially over today.  7th grade. Well...at least until the report card comes. 

AND this is the exciting news--one of the idiot principals is leaving!!!

Please everyone send mummy dust so that the asst principal doesn't get the job.  He is an a**hole.

Picking up DD from her finals in about 1 hr and 9th grade is over for her.  She's all upset because she's 1.1 pts away from an A in Trig and supposedly the Finals won't bump up the grade.  

And here I am singing, "Don't know much about Algebra, look at the pictures and turn the pages..."

All weekend DD has ballet recital and she is only in the ballet #.  Uhgg--if you don't hear from me, then some little munchkin in a tutu ran me down.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i think Miss Tamie wins the prize on being first on garbage pick up day.
> 
> Let's just hope that she doesn't get the cookies that minniejack pulls out of her friday garbage pick up.




As long as I didn't know, what's the harm?  My dogs and kids woudl beat me to the anyway. 




coastermom said:


> We have our plans for Six Flags and all the kids are happy with it . They will be out of school 4 out of  5 days next week but it is the end and I don't really care...And then they can all go to Graduation anyway . So after it all I still am getting what me and my daughter wanted but we are getting it even better ..LOL All is good with it .




I think every Assistant Principal I've ever known is like that.  They get special training in producing control freak difficulties by saying "no" whenever they think it will be the most annoying.  I think they have to pay for a portable closet full of whips, gags, bindings, etc.  I'm glad everything worked out so well for you and the girls in spite of the AP being what she is.




macraven said:


> kewl !!
> 
> i love doing the ink blot tests.
> 
> 
> ok, i see a naked man in the water and i think he has a lot of anger issues.
> 
> either that or he really wants a drink of water...
> 
> 
> ok.
> what do i win since i guessed correctly?
> 
> 
> wait.......maybe he is waving back to notatourist






You win an all expense paid trip to:
THE BATHROOM!  

Enjoy making waves like that in the comfort of your own tub.


----------



## macraven

good friday morning homies.



all i have to say is my furnace is still on and it is running.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> good friday morning homies.
> 
> 
> 
> all i have to say is my furnace is still on and it is running.


 Mac you really need to move from the arctic north to FL...just do it!


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> good friday morning homies.
> 
> 
> 
> all i have to say is my furnace is still on and it is running.



Sorry to hear that Mac

Finally finished putting last years vacation and all my sons activities on DVD last night. took me about 2 days straight, but it was worth it


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> good friday morning homies.
> 
> 
> 
> all i have to say is my furnace is still on and it is running.



some day soon mac - you will get to turn that darned thing off  Then it will be time to complain about the heat 



Metro West said:


> Mac you really need to move from the arctic north to FL...just do it!



there you go - problem solved


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> there you go - problem solved


----------



## macraven

well, at least i don't have to pay for air conditioner running all the time like some of youse homies do.


i'm trying to look on the bright side of life here....




one good thing about not having warm/hot weather is i can wear a jacket all the time to hide my fat self.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> well, at least i don't have to pay for air conditioner running all the time like some of youse homies do.
> 
> 
> i'm trying to look on the bright side of life here....


 But just think how often you could go to HHN if you lived as close as I do.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> But just think how often you could go to HHN if you lived as close as I do.





i like how you think


----------



## macraven

what happened to laurabearz........

i wanna hear more of the saga about the tow truck and her van


----------



## coastermom

I wanna know WHERE THE HELL IS SUMMER ??????

Mac I feel your pain .. It is cold here and RAINING AGAIN ...

At least if this was Twilight I could see Edward today ... as we all know he sparkles in the sun can't see him then .....I am in my own little twilight world ... and I LOVE IT HERE ..

I am thinking the rain has gone to my head .....


----------



## goNDmay9

i will be in Orlando next week but cannot afford the dark side  

<sigh> I am really trying to cut back this year since my company was bought out by our competitor.   So no beer o clock club level with annual passes.  sniff.  

had to share with someone who would actually understand.  it is just starting to hit me that i am actually not going!!!  I am still looking for some killer deals though - there is still a chance.  I soooo wanted to show DB how my fam does Unviersal.  Next year...or maybe HHN???  hmmmmmmmmm

but...we will be at westgate and i will NOT be working so i really need to look on the brightside (no pun intended) !!


----------



## minniejack

I picked up DD and a friend at school today and she started telling me she didn't know who was coming to our house!

I told her she never asked.  She claims she did. 

Could it be that I forgot when my 5-month old water heater was close to being on fire last night?!  

Piece of junk connectors from China. If DS hadn't gone to the downstairs fridge and smelled smoke, we might not be here right now.

So, now, even though I've hurt my foot and it hurts to walk, I have to keep trekking down to the basement so as not to have a repeat of last weekend. 

Not on my watch.


----------



## macraven

first, let me say......

to
goNDmay9 to the place you can ramble with us homies.

now that you are here, you are a full fledge homie......that's a good thing, don't think twice about it...
[/SIZE]


hey, you said you have the annual pass.........go and do one day there.
one day is better than nothing.

take along munchies and water for that day.

go to orlandocoupons.com and print some off in case you want food at city walk.  it's 20% off the total excluding alcohol.

take the I trolley up to the last stop and walk the rest to the park if you don't have a car.

or take the bus from DTD to SW and then transfer to get closer to UO.
it would cost you about $3 to do that but it could take 1.5 hours for the travel.


it's cheap.
if that is the only way i could do UO for a day, I'd go for it.

at least you could get one day for universal while you are in orlando this summer.

hhn will be there next year for you.
of course if i had to skip a year, my world would come to an end.



you can whine here all you want.
we grip about everything on this thread.
you'll fit right in.....


come back and play with us.
we will get you laughing in no time.

especially when coastermom starts doing her laundry (jk mary) and laurabearz gives us the low down on how she told the po po about the towing company..... 





goNDmay9 said:


> i will be in Orlando next week but cannot afford the dark side
> 
> <sigh> I am really trying to cut back this year since my company was bought out by our competitor.   So no beer o clock club level with annual passes.  sniff.
> 
> had to share with someone who would actually understand.  it is just starting to hit me that i am actually not going!!!  I am still looking for some killer deals though - there is still a chance.  I soooo wanted to show DB how my fam does Unviersal.  Next year...or maybe HHN???  hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> but...we will be at westgate and i will NOT be working so i really need to look on the brightside (no pun intended) !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *



macraven said:


> good friday morning homies.
> 
> 
> 
> all i have to say is my furnace is still on and it is running.


* ... I had to turn our furnace on this morning too ... just to get rid of the chill in the air ... it's cloudy, rainy and cool here too (8C or about 46F) ... I am not liking this!!! *


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> I picked up DD and a friend at school today and she started telling me she didn't know who was coming to our house!
> 
> I told her she never asked.  She claims she did.
> 
> Could it be that I forgot when my 5-month old water heater was close to being on fire last night?!
> 
> Piece of junk connectors from China. If DS hadn't gone to the downstairs fridge and smelled smoke, we might not be here right now.
> 
> So, now, even though I've hurt my foot and it hurts to walk, I have to keep trekking down to the basement so as not to have a repeat of last weekend.
> 
> Not on my watch.





hey, i don't think you told me who was coming today.

now that makes two of us......




fire, did youse say fire??  Oh My Goodness!!!!

i had to reread your post to catch that.
i kept thinking of the homie that can't do UO next week...sorry


well, just think of the money you are saving by not taking baths, doing dishes, doing the  and washing the dog.

i hope you have a warranty and have to pay nothing to get it replaced.


money should only be spent on fun things.
food is highly over rated...


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... *
> 
> 
> * ... I had to turn our furnace on this morning too ... just to get rid of the chill in the air ... it's cloudy, rainy and cool here too (8C or about 46F) ... I am not liking this!!! *





that suxs big time doesn't it......


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> hey, i don't think you told me who was coming today.
> 
> now that makes two of us......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fire, did youse say fire??  Oh My Goodness!!!!
> 
> i had to reread your post to catch that.
> i kept thinking of the homie that can't do UO next week...sorry
> 
> 
> well, just think of the money you are saving by not taking baths, doing dishes, doing the  and washing the dog.
> 
> i hope you have a warranty and have to pay nothing to get it replaced.
> money should only be spent on fun things.
> food is highly over rated...



Luckily, it was caught in time and DH is an e engnr and a pretty good electrician--so he's picking up some fittings from the mine to fix it--that's why I married him


----------



## circelli

This is going a tad slow for conversations tonight

Is everyone out having a "cold one"??

I hope that everyone has a great night whatever they might be doing


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all. The boyfriend is making dinner again. I could get spoiled! lol catch ya'll laterz.


----------



## coastermom

I am doggie sitting for a week and already I am thinking of next saturday when the dog goes HOME ....LOL 


Doing much of nothing waiting for hubby to come home . 
thinking that drinking out with the ladies on Wed. is much better then sitting at home on Friday ....


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Hi all,

Hope you're all having a better week than me.  Just was told that the company that I work for (for 5 years) will be closing its doors by end of summer.  Really bad news since I work pretty close to home and am able to get my littles back and forth from the sitter without too much trouble.  Also money was decent and hours flexible. 

I know I'm not alone.  This is happening all over.  But it really hits home when it happens to you...

Have a Nov. vaca planned, plane tix purchased, park tix purchased.  Only hotel can be cancelled. And if I do that then NO FOTL.  Not sure what I'll do....

Very sad,
E


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> This is going a tad slow for conversations tonight
> 
> Is everyone out having a "cold one"??
> 
> I hope that everyone has a great night whatever they might be doing




just ice water here.
i might be going out on a midnight run for burgers thru the drive thru later...

man, i hate growing up and being responsible....

i was playing on the cb.
being a rebel .........



RAPstar said:


> Hey all. The boyfriend is making dinner again. I could get spoiled! lol catch ya'll laterz.




i told you once, i'll tell ya again....
send me the bf so he can cook for me.

i'll even have him cook enough for leftovers you can have.


geez louise............what will it take for me to get a good meal around here.




coastermom said:


> I am doggie sitting for a week and already I am thinking of next saturday when the dog goes HOME ....LOL
> 
> 
> Doing much of nothing waiting for hubby to come home .
> thinking that drinking out with the ladies on Wed. is much better then sitting at home on Friday ....




will you have to take the dog with you on wednesday when you go out for a cold one??

take the pooper scooper with you and some plastic bags.

and if you find someone that is annoying you that wednesday, tell them you have some tootsie rolls you want to share with them..

don't mind me.
i'm just a joker.


----------



## macraven

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you're all having a better week than me.  Just was told that the company that I work for (for 5 years) will be closing its doors by end of summer.  Really bad news since I work pretty close to home and am able to get my littles back and forth from the sitter without too much trouble.  Also money was decent and hours flexible.
> 
> I know I'm not alone.  This is happening all over.  But it really hits home when it happens to you...
> 
> Have a Nov. vaca planned, plane tix purchased, park tix purchased.  Only hotel can be cancelled. And if I do that then NO FOTL.  Not sure what I'll do....
> 
> Very sad,
> E





E, this is very, very sad news.

i feel so bad for youse.
i know it is hard times for the country now but when it happens to a fellow homie, it smarts real bad.......

hopefully you can find a job that will start after your present one closes down.

you should still do the vacation in november.
it would be like kissing money away since canceling everything would not allow you refunds.

so, sometime in september you will be out of work.
start UCB for that month.
you won't be using childcare services so that is money not spent.
put that amount away in the cooky jar to be a fund for the hotel.

you'll probably get 8 months of UCB until you can find another job.


just do the vacation.
it may be the last one in awhile so go enjoy yourselves.


eat some ice cream tonight.
that will make you feel better.

i always feel better when i eat about 5 scoops of that stuff.


----------



## Laurabearz

Sorry I haven't even been lurking... My Art Fair is this weekend and getting ready for that, without a car, has been interesting to say the least.

Rain is forcasted for Saturday afternoon and all day Sunday... on and off, hopefully more off than on.

I hope to catch up here when it's over, but then again I have to then get ready for our summer road trip. 

So much to do, so little time. 

Hope everyones begining of summer is going well


----------



## macraven

i posted twice today asking about you here.



now about the van and the tow truck:
did you cal the Po Po?

give us the scoop..........


now i remember the art faire you were doing.
you must be busy.


crossing fingers and eyes that it doesn't rain this weekend for youse.


----------



## RAPstar

Mac, I can mail you some? We ate the last of the chocolate cake he made earlier. Tonight its BBQ chicken and sides. Come on down, we'll save some for you.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Mac, I can mail you some? We ate the last of the chocolate cake he made earlier. Tonight its BBQ chicken and sides. Come on down, we'll save some for you.



let me grab my hat.
i'll be there in ten minutes.......


----------



## RAPstar

I'll keep the light on.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I'll keep the light on.





kewl.........just like Motel 6 does...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> kewl.........just like Motel 6 does...



That's what my friends call me...........not really. lol I'm tired.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

macraven said:


> kewl.........just like Motel 6 does...



No, in the Motel 6, you keep your clothes on as well as the light.


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> No, in the Motel 6, you keep your clothes on as well as the light.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> good friday morning homies.
> 
> 
> all i have to say is my furnace is still on and it is running.




Sorry about the chills, Mac.  It's been pretty cool here, too.  I wished for my jacket in the rain yesterday.  Not a typical rather warm southern shower at all.  Brrrrr.....  But we didn't need to turn on the furnace!  




goNDmay9 said:


> i will be in Orlando next week but cannot afford the dark side
> 
> <sigh> I am really trying to cut back this year since my company was bought out by our competitor.   So no beer o clock club level with annual passes.  sniff.
> 
> had to share with someone who would actually understand.  it is just starting to hit me that i am actually not going!!!  I am still looking for some killer deals though - there is still a chance.  I soooo wanted to show DB how my fam does Unviersal.  Next year...or maybe HHN???  hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> but...we will be at westgate and i will NOT be working so i really need to look on the brightside (no pun intended) !!




Ouch, I'm so sorry.  We had to cut a trip this year, too.  Mac gave you some great tips though.  If you're already going to be there, maybe you can find a way to squeeze in a day at UO.  Or save for HHN?  Hope you can work something out.




minniejack said:


> I picked up DD and a friend at school today and she started telling me she didn't know who was coming to our house!
> 
> I told her she never asked.  She claims she did.
> 
> Could it be that I forgot when my 5-month old water heater was close to being on fire last night?!
> 
> Piece of junk connectors from China. If DS hadn't gone to the downstairs fridge and smelled smoke, we might not be here right now.
> 
> So, now, even though I've hurt my foot and it hurts to walk, I have to keep trekking down to the basement so as not to have a repeat of last weekend.
> 
> Not on my watch.





Wow, good thing DS has a good nose!  Hope you're getting a chance to put that foot up.  

This would be a weekend to enlist the labor of the kids.  Get 'em with guilt.  

If that doesn't work, bribes are always good.





macraven said:


> money should only be spent on fun things.
> food is highly over rated...




Food?  Over rated?  NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
You know it, too.  Otherwise you wouldn't be begging for Andy to box up Shane and send him over to cook.

Come to my house and we'll do some fun food.  Andy and BF will be there, too.  Right, Andy?

Can you bring someone else with you to clean up for us?  We'll be too busy having fun for such distractions.




EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you're all having a better week than me.  Just was told that the company that I work for (for 5 years) will be closing its doors by end of summer.  Really bad news since I work pretty close to home and am able to get my littles back and forth from the sitter without too much trouble.  Also money was decent and hours flexible.
> 
> I know I'm not alone.  This is happening all over.  But it really hits home when it happens to you...
> 
> Have a Nov. vaca planned, plane tix purchased, park tix purchased.  Only hotel can be cancelled. And if I do that then NO FOTL.  Not sure what I'll do....
> 
> Very sad,
> E




Ouch again!  Poor Homies everywhere having very bad luck.  
Welcome to the huggy bunch.   We feel your pain.  I'd wait until the last minute to cancel the hotel if you absolutely must.  You may be able to get a job sooner than you think, and it would be sad to lose the reservation.  Maybe you can do a less expensive hotel so you don't lose all the money on the flights and tickets.

Or sell a child on the black market.  I don't know who to contact on that one (wink-wink, nudge-nudge, say no more, say no more).




macraven said:


> will you have to take the dog with you on wednesday when you go out for a cold one??
> 
> take the pooper scooper with you and some plastic bags.
> 
> and if you find someone that is annoying you that wednesday, tell them you have some tootsie rolls you want to share with them..
> don't mind me.
> i'm just a joker.







I hope it's a small dog.




Laurabearz said:


> Sorry I haven't even been lurking... My Art Fair is this weekend and getting ready for that, without a car, has been interesting to say the least.
> 
> Rain is forcasted for Saturday afternoon and all day Sunday... on and off, hopefully more off than on.
> 
> I hope to catch up here when it's over, but then again I have to then get ready for our summer road trip.
> 
> So much to do, so little time.
> 
> Hope everyones begining of summer is going well





Sorry everything is so challenging this week.  I mean really, what a week to be having car problems!

Are you an artist yourself?  We want pictures!!!!!!!!!!

My dad was an artist.  I didn't get any of those talents.  My art looks like grade school stuff.


----------



## macraven

well, look who the cat drug in and it's not yet 2:00 am......


want to go shopping?
wal mart is open 24 hours


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> well, look who the cat drug in and it's not yet 2:00 am......
> 
> 
> want to go shopping?
> wal mart is open 24 hours




The cat tried to drag me in, but I was too heavy.

I actually just finished shopping online.  I got a few shirts and a pair of black gladiator sandals.  I'm trying to dress up more for my arena fights.

My Walmart is supposed to be open, too.  But it's impossible to get anyone up front to check you out.  

Let's go to yours.  After I've napped a little.


----------



## minniejack

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you're all having a better week than me.  Just was told that the company that I work for (for 5 years) will be closing its doors by end of summer.  Really bad news since I work pretty close to home and am able to get my littles back and forth from the sitter without too much trouble.  Also money was decent and hours flexible.
> 
> I know I'm not alone.  This is happening all over.  But it really hits home when it happens to you...
> 
> Have a Nov. vaca planned, plane tix purchased, park tix purchased.  Only hotel can be cancelled. And if I do that then NO FOTL.  Not sure what I'll do....
> 
> Very sad,
> E







Tinker-tude said:


> Wow, good thing DS has a good nose!  Hope you're getting a chance to put that foot up.
> 
> This would be a weekend to enlist the labor of the kids.  Get 'em with guilt.
> 
> If that doesn't work, bribes are always good.
> 
> 
> Or sell a child on the black market.  I don't know who to contact on that one (wink-wink, nudge-nudge, say no more, say no more).
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> DH and my mother both think I've got a bone spur--I don't know what it is, but its killing me.
> 
> Was supposed to be helping 2 other moms with the end of the year dance recital for basically 16 hours as a dresser for the younger girls. I called the dance school owner and explained and she tried to make me feel guilty, but all yesterday, I just sat with my foot up.  I'm wearing my orthotic shoes in the house--which even my DS is like, "You know you're not allowed to wear shoes in the house."
> 
> Oh, well, the owner will get over it, but I'm not making my foot worse by being on it all day.
> 
> And wow you guys are up late.  You guys should've made my DH's lunch for him, then I could've slept in.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...any big plans for the weekend? It's yard work and a grocery store run for me today.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Morning all...any big plans for the weekend? It's yard work and a grocery store run for me today.



don't laugh but the biggest plans i have for today is to go to Racine WI

my dirt devil doesn't work and needs to be checked out by their shop.

you're not laughing are you?






minnie i hope you don't have a bone spur.
i know 2 people that were seeing a doc because of that.
i won't tell you anymore until you tell me you don't have a bone spur..

ouch....


yea, we should have made the lunch for your Mr but tamie I'll blame her since she is not here yet.  said it was the last of the bologna and she promised it previously to me.....


that's my story and i'm sticking to it.



hope youse homies have a great day and weekend.


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

macraven said:


> E, this is very, very sad news.
> 
> i feel so bad for youse.
> i know it is hard times for the country now but when it happens to a fellow homie, it smarts real bad.......
> 
> hopefully you can find a job that will start after your present one closes down.
> 
> you should still do the vacation in november.
> it would be like kissing money away since canceling everything would not allow you refunds.
> 
> so, sometime in september you will be out of work.
> start UCB for that month.
> you won't be using childcare services so that is money not spent.
> put that amount away in the cooky jar to be a fund for the hotel.
> 
> you'll probably get 8 months of UCB until you can find another job.
> 
> 
> just do the vacation.
> it may be the last one in awhile so go enjoy yourselves.
> 
> 
> eat some ice cream tonight.
> that will make you feel better.
> 
> i always feel better when i eat about 5 scoops of that stuff.



Thanks Mac.  I started off with a nice cold beer.  Ice cream is sounding pretty good too.  

Your advice is good and I agree, I think it would be a real bummer to cancel a vaca that we have all been excited about for over a year.  

Will work on ways to make it happen...  



Tinker-tude said:


> Ouch again!  Poor Homies everywhere having very bad luck.
> Welcome to the huggy bunch.   We feel your pain.  I'd wait until the last minute to cancel the hotel if you absolutely must.  You may be able to get a job sooner than you think, and it would be sad to lose the reservation.  Maybe you can do a less expensive hotel so you don't lose all the money on the flights and tickets.
> 
> Or sell a child on the black market.  I don't know who to contact on that one (wink-wink, nudge-nudge, say no more, say no more).



Thanks Tink,  

I was thinking of selling a kidney... but a child would probably bring in even more!  Hmmmm....  maybe we can upgrade to PBH!  



minniejack said:


> Thanks Minnie!


----------



## RAPstar

Just got home from a slow day at work, going to usher for a play tonight. Have fun, ya'll!


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> DH and my mother both think I've got a bone spur--I don't know what it is, but its killing me.
> 
> Was supposed to be helping 2 other moms with the end of the year dance recital for basically 16 hours as a dresser for the younger girls. I called the dance school owner and explained and she tried to make me feel guilty, but all yesterday, I just sat with my foot up.  I'm wearing my orthotic shoes in the house--which even my DS is like, "You know you're not allowed to wear shoes in the house."
> 
> Oh, well, the owner will get over it, but I'm not making my foot worse by being on it all day.
> 
> And wow you guys are up late.  You guys should've made my DH's lunch for him, then I could've slept in.




Wow, bone spurs are NOT good.  Go to a podiatrist as soon as you can.  

How many dances are the little girls doing that they can't come in their costumes?  I'm sure the dance school owner will recover from your pain eventually.  So sad the way it is affecting HER.  Sheesh....

I'm always up late, but yesterday was pretty extreme.  I think we finally went to bed around 6:30 AM.  DH was playing a video game all night that he didn't want to quit.  I just couldn't sleep, so I spent money instead.  

I'll send you some of my husband's little carry in your pocket meals that heat up in 90 seconds.  Then we can all sleep in!




Metro West said:


> Morning all...any big plans for the weekend? It's yard work and a grocery store run for me today.




Big plans indeed!  You know we need pictures of this adventure.  
I'll be doing about the same.  But those plans in Orlando are prettier.




macraven said:


> don't laugh but the biggest plans i have for today is to go to Racine WI
> 
> my dirt devil doesn't work and needs to be checked out by their shop.
> 
> you're not laughing are you?





Now I am.




> yea, we should have made the lunch for your Mr but tamie I'll blame her since she is not here yet.  said it was the last of the bologna and she promised it previously to me.....
> 
> that's my story and i'm sticking to it.
> 
> hope youse homies have a great day and weekend.



It's true, I promised the bologna to Mac.  I've restocked, though.  If Mac is willing to share, I'll ship it.  

Nothing like warm bologna to keep everyone regular.

Or you can come here and pick it up from the fridge.

.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon/evening all ... *


----------



## macraven

hey homie tamie, i was raised on fried bologna sandwiches.

i still love them....



i finally called it a night at 4 this morning.
didn't get to sleep in, woke up at 8:30 this morning....
sheesh.........no wonder i'm cranky today.


i said to myself at noon today, screw the dirt devil vacuum sweeper.
it is not worth it to go have it repaired since it is 4 years old.

i'll buy a new one!!

i told that to Mr Mac while he was on his 3rd beer watching a ball game this afternoon.

he said," ok, whatever you want."
"hey, can you give me another cold one out of the fridge....."


it is all in the timing.


i see bonny beats my temperatures right now.
her ticker says it is 52 in the great white north.
i'm at 49 now.
she wins today's cookies.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Yes today was another Six Flags day for us ...
Home now oldest DD has a sweet 16 to go to tonight and well the rest of us are just chillin at home.

Dam dog kept us up all night it was a Horror ...I hope she sleeps to night or at least is not BARKING ALL NIGHT ...UGH I am not a pet person. 

Going to get some reading done ,,,,I may or may not BBL if not Night all see ya in the morning


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i see bonny beats my temperatures right now.
> her ticker says it is 52 in the great white north.
> i'm at 49 now.
> she wins today's cookies.



Mine says 46 right now and it hasn't stopped raining all day.    I don't want to win this contest!  We tentatively planned months ago to go to Noah's Ark (waterpark in Wisconsin Dells) tomorrow.  I think with a forecast in the low 50's and rain, it just might not be the best day!    So...when's summer?!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.
Teenagers 18+ will give you ulcers!!!Long story.
Got my boat back today and it runs like a scalled dog.I do miss the jet skis now..I think it was a ploy to get me too bye the ski's..He only wanted $1500 for the pair with trailer,but like everyone else job hanging by a thread J couldnt justify spending that kinda $ in these tough times..Plus DW said NO!!!!*


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Mine says 46 right now and it hasn't stopped raining all day.    I don't want to win this contest!  We tentatively planned months ago to go to Noah's Ark (waterpark in Wisconsin Dells) tomorrow.  I think with a forecast in the low 50's and rain, it just might not be the best day!    So...when's summer?!




marcie, cancel tomorrow for wisconsin dells.
rain and in the low 50's for sure.

i watch tom skilling.
he knows news.....


what did Mr Marcie say when he saw the car?
you can use symbols instead of the "words" he said if you want...





donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all.
> Teenagers 18+ will give you ulcers!!!Long story.
> Got my boat back today and it runs like a scalled dog.I do miss the jet skis now..I think it was a ploy to get me too bye the ski's..He only wanted $1500 for the pair with trailer,but like everyone else job hanging by a thread J couldnt justify spending that kinda $ in these tough times..Plus DW said NO!!!!*




isn't that how it always is.
wife has the last word........

on another note, what's the story?
i think you should write a book
you could give a lot of advice to the others before their young uns hit the teen years.

and you could make a lot of money with that book donald.
just think, then you could buy the jet skis.........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Its a story that will never be whrote mac.I feel like I failed as A father!!

On A lighter note,if Mick Foley can make $$$$ on a book about wrestling I think my book-it will never end seems like-could be sold on Amazon!!
You never know!!![!!/I]*


----------



## macraven

hang in there Mr Duck.

Teens do grow up eventually.



and if you start to get gray hairs, color it.


----------



## Metro West

Just watched another exciting episode of Harper's Island and I still have no idea who the killer is. 

This is turning into a good old fashioned horror story now.


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Its a story that will never be whrote mac.I feel like I failed as A father!!
> 
> On A lighter note,if Mick Foley can make $$$$ on a book about wrestling I think my book-it will never end seems like-could be sold on Amazon!!
> You never know!!![!!/I]*


_
*Hang in there Donald cause I have a DS that will be 18 in 5 months and thinks he knows everything and can't keep the kid home and when he gets mad he always threatens to leave when he turns 18 and I told him that was his right but how many of his friends are going to clothe him and feed him cause he won't work and doesn't know what work is *_


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Just watched another exciting episode of Harper's Island and I still have no idea who the killer is.
> 
> This is turning into a good old fashioned horror story now.



*What channel does it come on??
I love a good mystery!!*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *What channel does it come on??
> I love a good mystery!!*


 Saturdays at 9pm on CBS...tonight's episode was # 8. I've watched it from the beginning and really look forward to Saturday nights...at least for a few more weeks.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> hang in there Mr Duck.
> 
> Teens do grow up eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> and if you start to get gray hairs, color it.



*Yeah hair color for men,smells like bleach!!*



ky07 said:


> *Hang in there Donald cause I have a DS that will be 18 in 5 months and thinks he knows everything and can't keep the kid home and when he gets mad he always threatens to leave when he turns 18 and I told him that was his right but how many of his friends are going to clothe him and feed him cause he won't work and doesn't know what work is *



_My son is a diff story.My DD is alot harder.Its hard tothink to kick her out on her butt!!_



Metro West said:


> Saturdays at 9pm on CBS...tonight's episode was # 8. I've watched it from the beginning and really look forward to Saturday nights...at least for a few more weeks.



*Sounds like a good show I need to watch..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm sitting here and talking to my kids andthey think everything is kool.
But the last two weeks With DD has been a living heck..I love her vto the bottom of my heart,but the actions lately got me asking and goes to a arguiment.So tonight we are talking.So lets pray this leads to a dialog that i can keep with her..Killlgoy cause I know its A one night thing....

Hey goodnight all!Sorry to talk about my personal crap..*


----------



## macraven

Mr Duck, you can say anything to use and we will try to help.

raising kids is a hard job.

i'm still doing it in a way.
i don't think parents ever get over that hump.


hopefully, she will keep a conversation going with you and you both can understand what each other needs for peace in the family.


i said this before and i'll say it again.....

if i had to do it all over again, i would have stuck to raising cats.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Good night and good morning.

Having a late snack of leftover Chinese takeout and then I'm off to bed.

Hope you peeps in the colder regions have a better weekend.  I'll wear my HRH jacket in your honor.  Until I start to sweat. 

Gotta get up for church in five hours, so I'll check in tomorrow if I get a chance.

Hang in there, Duck Man.  As long as you've taught her what's right, she'll end up okay after this exasperating phase of life. 

.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Notatourist

Happy Birthday Universal Studios Florida-Hard to believe it's been 19 years...


----------



## tlinus

Morning all......

donald - dont worry about venting here - thats what homies are for......as exhausting as your dd may be, just know that you have laid the groundwork in her upbringing that will give her the tools for the adult world. I am sure yo and Mrs. Donald have done a fine job, but dd is testing the boundaries, pushing the limits and that is what 18 is all about sometimes. Hope the conversation went well 

Got a whole lot of nothing accomplished so far this weekend. We had one of many make up games for ds yesterday (stupid rain) they actually tied. so Their record is now 12-0-1. Does that ruin their undefeated status? DD has a make up game at 6pm today.......they have NO wins The game they had last week though, they came really close. 

3 days of school left for the kids - one full day monday, half days tuesday and wednesday - they are dancing and happy about that. This year they start back later than normal, AFTER labor day.......kinda wild since we have been used to that last week of august as their starting time.

Alright homies - got to run and get something done today - church at 1130 so i gots yer backs


----------



## circelli

Getting ready to leave for church...got your backs!!

The "plumber guy" is coming to finish his work in the basement today.  DH had to leave to go for work in Michigan for a couple days....so just me and the kiddies hangin' out!!

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## macraven

Notatourist said:


> Happy Birthday Universal Studios Florida-Hard to believe it's been 19 years...





i am so glad you posted that.  


we have at least one bright homie here.
and that person is notatourist........


today we celebrate the darkside........woo hoo


----------



## macraven

like the saying goes, "got your backs" too.
off to church within the hour.


will have everyone covered for the week.


----------



## RAPstar

HAd fun last night with the boyfriend and met one of his friends. My only complaint is that it was too hot outside!! I am not a summer person at all!! Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *



Notatourist said:


> Happy Birthday Universal Studios Florida-Hard to believe it's been 19 years...





macraven said:


> i am so glad you posted that.
> 
> we have at least one bright homie here.
> and that person is notatourist........
> 
> today we celebrate the darkside........woo hoo


----------



## macraven

i think we should have cookies for celebrating this day.


19 years...............wow!


----------



## RAPstar

Happy Birthday, Universal


----------



## Tinker-tude

Happy Birthday, Universal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

So odd that it's that young....  I must be getting old.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Stayed up too late last night.

DH slept all the way through church, including my Sunday School lesson.

Oh, well.  At least *I* got something out of it! 

I'm going to see if teh kids will let me nap.

G'night?


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Stayed up too late last night.
> 
> DH slept all the way through church, including my Sunday School lesson.
> 
> Oh, well.  At least *I* got something out of it!
> 
> I'm going to see if teh kids will let me nap.
> 
> G'night?




at least you stayed awake during it......



i mentioned cookies to celebrate UO's bd and we got cake !!
yum..


----------



## marciemi

Okay, you haven't been subjected to my pictures lately, so here goes!  We spent the entire day cleaning up Stephen's room (trust me, it needed it!), reorganizing it, and getting his Disney countdown calendar up!  Some pics (we start the countdown on Tuesday!):
















Don't you love how the bedspread matches?  And just for a change of pace, here is Eric's collection of Rubik's cubes from his room:


----------



## circelli

HAPPY BIRTHDAY UNIVERSAL


----------



## donaldduck352

*Its hard to believe its been 19yrs!!
My 1st time there was in 91'!!!
It was alot different then..*


----------



## marciemi

In honor of Universal's birthday, I'll force you to look at our pics from our first trip there in 1991.  Gotta love the short shorts!  It was right after we both got back from Saudi Arabia during the first Gulf War - we got free passes nearly everywhere (Universal, Disney, Arabian Knights, discounted cruise, etc.).


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> at least you stayed awake during it......



Kinda have to.  I'm the teacher.  If I dozed off while talking, somebody would take over and do the wrong lesson.




Marcie, love the pics!  Stephen looks happy about the calendar.  

I never knew there were so many varieties of Rubics Cubes.

My DH was in Desert Storm, too.  I didn't know him then so I had to wait to go to Universal.  What branch was your DH in?


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> In honor of Universal's birthday, I'll force you to look at our pics from our first trip there in 1991.  Gotta love the short shorts!  It was right after we both got back from Saudi Arabia during the first Gulf War - we got free passes nearly everywhere (Universal, Disney, Arabian Knights, discounted cruise, etc.).



*Its been so long I dont remember the Hollywood sign.I do remember the Bates house and Kongfratation was the best ride there.Along with the Alfred Hitchcock Show and GhostBusters.The Old HardRock Cafe was over by or just past ET.
I wish I took pics back then!!!
I do remember the Blues Brothers car tho.At least not all has changed!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I say a goodnight all.Like I always say weekends never last longer then they should be..
Have a goodnight and see'ya in the morning!!!*


----------



## marciemi

Tinker-tude said:


> My DH was in Desert Storm, too.  I didn't know him then so I had to wait to go to Universal.  What branch was your DH in?



We were both in the Army.  He was in Transportation, I was in Quartermaster (but actually an Airborne/parachute repair unit).  We were both at Ft. Bragg when we went over there, and Matt (my oldest) was an Operation Desert Stork baby (after the Storm comes the Stork - he has a cute little t-shirt that says that!) - born 9 months after we got back!


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> *Its been so long I dont remember the Hollywood sign.I do remember the Bates house and Kongfratation was the best ride there.*



You mean this one?


----------



## minniejack

I survived the little girls.  I ended up helping with quick changes during rehearsal and show.  Ripping off tights, pointe shoes, hair bows and putting the next costumes, etc. on for the next show.  FRANTIC.

Actually, I ended up with smarta** 13 yr olds.  Aargh.

This dance studio has about 400+ girls and it takes 2 days of show to showcase everyone with very few solos.  Owner lives full-time in FL now and runs everything from down there.  We've been to several dance studios and this one is very professional.  They have several Rockettes and dancers on Broadway from there, so the show is spectacular. Over 3 hrs and 10 minute intermission. Non-stop.  My aching butt to go along with my aching foot.

DD finished the show early and my DH made her go home and change into softball uniform and she made it just in time for the game.  She was not a happy camper.

Tennis camp in a.m. for DS--1st day of summer vaca begins.

Me and DD are going to clean up her room and get it ready for paint.

Night all.  Happy Monday.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening everyone ... 

Great pics Marcie!!  Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## RAPstar

Great pics, Marcie!! 

Watched the Tony awards tonight. Apparently "Billy Elliot-The Musical" is the show to go see since it won everything for the most part. I was just happy that one of my favorite actresses won for best actress in a musical. Now just lounging till I have to go to bed for work in the morning. See ya'll around.


----------



## macraven

i watched the tonys also.

good show this year.


sitting up for another couple of hours.

will bbl


anyone else expecting severe storms tonight besides us chicagoland homies?


----------



## Laurabearz

Heh, Mac... so we are expecting storms tonight? :::checked weather bug:::

oooohh.... storms are a coming... well I hope to be sound asleep when then hit.

I had my Art Fair this weekend and we were on pins and needles as far as the weather was concerned but all we ended up getting was a bit of rain on Saturday and a light sprinkle today thank goodness. 

And can I say my feet hurt SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad it's not funny. I was walking from 7am to 8 pm on saturday and from 8 am to 9 pm tonight. and I mean non stop. On Saturday, other than peeing, I sat for less than 5 minutes. Today, I did manage to squeek in about 20-30 minutes of sitting but that was at the end of the day lol

feet hurt, must drink more.... and Dising while drinking is a bad idea so...

Night all< I hope to catch up here tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

laura, right now it is 11:45 and the storms have started in over my house

i have to sit up to 12:30 to get a son up to go to work.
his alarm clock broke.
he hired me for the job.



take a look at the weather channel.
a bit ago they said it could form to a tornado in our area later tonight.
monday afternoon, another repeat of what is hitting now.



i'm sure you will sleep right thru this tonight......
have a couple of cold ones and you'll never know it all happened...


glad your art fair had decent weather.
ouchie for your feet.


----------



## Laurabearz

no storms here yet, or they must be quiet. 

I am still drinking and dising and my feet still hurt. But so far this is the only thread I have actually posted too. 

Oh and it's time to wake up your son


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> _*Got my boat back today and it runs like a scalled dog.I do miss the jet skis now..I think it was a ploy to get me too bye the ski's..*_


 
is this a good thang or a bad thang



donaldduck352 said:


> *On A lighter note,if Mick Foley can make $$$$ on a book about wrestling I think my book-it will never end seems like-could be sold on Amazon!!*
> *You never know!!![!!/I]*


 
this too shall pass = raising a teenager...builds 'our' charactar

hey, i bought that book one of the few tomes i could get middle DS to read in HS



tlinus said:


> Morning all......
> 
> 
> 3 days of school left for the kids - one full day monday, half days tuesday and wednesday - they are dancing and happy about that. This year they start back later than normal, AFTER labor day.......kinda wild since we have been used to that last week of august as their starting time.


 
last day here is tuesday, we don't have a start date yetfor the fall, typically begin the 3rd week in August Our district just luvs going more days than the state requiresno need if they'd cover the material they need in the appropriate time imo

marci - another set of interesting pics!  my dream house would be the haunted mansion,  bates house would be a close 2nd, nwa-ha-ha

i went to endontist on Thursday & dumbo put latex gloves into my mouth (despite both knowing i have an allergy & my reminding the tech twice). Drove myself to ER, give them credit for fast tracking me upon arrival & sticking me with couple of shots so i could breath, spent rest of day there until BP stabilized. Taking steriods trying to draw out the fluids, etc. This is me


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> marci - another set of interesting pics!  my dream house would be the haunted mansion,  bates house would be a close 2nd, nwa-ha-ha
> 
> i went to endontist on Thursday & dumbo put latex gloves into my mouth (despite both knowing i have an allergy & my reminding the tech twice). Drove myself to ER, give them credit for fast tracking me upon arrival & sticking me with couple of shots so i could breath, spent rest of day there until BP stabilized. Taking steriods trying to draw out the fluids, etc. This is me



I'm so glad you're okay.  I hope the next visit is free!


----------



## macraven

good monday morning homies...


----------



## scotlass

keishashadow said:


> i went to endontist on Thursday & dumbo put latex gloves into my mouth (despite both knowing i have an allergy & my reminding the tech twice). Drove myself to ER, give them credit for fast tracking me upon arrival & sticking me with couple of shots so i could breath, spent rest of day there until BP stabilized. Taking steriods trying to draw out the fluids, etc. This is me



hey youse......

Glad youse are ok.......what a tube !!


I had computer issues this week.........tried to _fix_ something my self...as Julia Roberts would say..." BIG MISTAKE,HUGE !! " 

Note to self  - Dis and ipod end off !! 

*Marcie* - loved yer pic's,I have Bates photos some where I must look them out.

Hope youse all have a good day.


----------



## macraven

St Lawrence, isn't this the day you go to the dentist?

sending you loads of mummy dust!



a big shout out to the homies this morning...

metro, scotlass, keishashadow, St L, and all the others in case i missed some.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St Lawrence, isn't this the day you go to the dentist?
> 
> sending you loads of mummy dust!
> 
> 
> 
> a big shout out to the homies this morning...
> 
> metro, scotlass, keishashadow, St L, and all the others in case i missed some.


*Yep its today at 2:00 pm and don't know if there is much they will be able to do cause I know I have a bad infection on the right side of my teeth and hopefully the can give me some meds and take care of it after our trip *


----------



## circelli

ky07 said:


> *Yep its today at 2:00 pm and don't know if there is much they will be able to do cause I know I have a bad infection on the right side of my teeth and hopefully the can give me some meds and take care of it after our trip *



Thinking of you and sending you lots of mummy dust for your dentist appt.


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Yep its today at 2:00 pm and don't know if there is much they will be able to do cause I know I have a bad infection on the right side of my teeth and hopefully the can give me some meds and take care of it after our trip *



*Good luck man.Hope they take the pain away.*


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> You mean this one?



*Thats the one...
Great pics!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> We were both in the Army.  He was in Transportation, I was in Quartermaster (but actually an Airborne/parachute repair unit).  We were both at Ft. Bragg when we went over there, and Matt (my oldest) was an Operation Desert Stork baby (after the Storm comes the Stork - he has a cute little t-shirt that says that!) - born 9 months after we got back!




Very cool!  My husband was in the Navy on a nuclear submarine.  Turned him into a real jack-of-all-trades and master, too!  There's no better training for anything than the military.


----------



## Tinker-tude

minniejack said:


> I survived the little girls.  I ended up helping with quick changes during rehearsal and show.  Ripping off tights, pointe shoes, hair bows and putting the next costumes, etc. on for the next show.  FRANTIC.
> 
> Actually, I ended up with smarta** 13 yr olds.  Aargh.
> 
> This dance studio has about 400+ girls and it takes 2 days of show to showcase everyone with very few solos.  Owner lives full-time in FL now and runs everything from down there.  We've been to several dance studios and this one is very professional.  They have several Rockettes and dancers on Broadway from there, so the show is spectacular. Over 3 hrs and 10 minute intermission. Non-stop.  My aching butt to go along with my aching foot.
> 
> DD finished the show early and my DH made her go home and change into softball uniform and she made it just in time for the game.  She was not a happy camper.
> 
> Tennis camp in a.m. for DS--1st day of summer vaca begins.
> 
> Me and DD are going to clean up her room and get it ready for paint.
> 
> Night all.  Happy Monday.





I know some girls here who would DIE to have a studio like that closeby.  There is so little culture in my neck of the woods.

Glad you survived!  Maybe you should treat yourself to a few hours in a jacuzzi somewhere and a nice long massage.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Great pics, Marcie!!
> 
> Watched the Tony awards tonight. Apparently "Billy Elliot-The Musical" is the show to go see since it won everything for the most part. I was just happy that one of my favorite actresses won for best actress in a musical. Now just lounging till I have to go to bed for work in the morning. See ya'll around.




I didn't even know they were on.  Shows you how much I get to watch t.v. anymore. 




Laurabearz said:


> I had my Art Fair this weekend and we were on pins and needles as far as the weather was concerned but all we ended up getting was a bit of rain on Saturday and a light sprinkle today thank goodness.
> 
> And can I say my feet hurt SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad it's not funny. I was walking from 7am to 8 pm on saturday and from 8 am to 9 pm tonight. and I mean non stop. On Saturday, other than peeing, I sat for less than 5 minutes. Today, I did manage to squeek in about 20-30 minutes of sitting but that was at the end of the day lol
> 
> feet hurt, must drink more.... and Dising while drinking is a bad idea so...
> 
> Night all< I hope to catch up here tomorrow.




Poor feet!  I don't care hwo great your shoes are, feet arent' supposed to do that.  I hope you have a chance to put those puppies up for a LONG time.  Glad the art fair was such a success, though.  Even if no one knows what they did to your footsies, they benefitted from your running.  Can you get your shoes back on yet, or do your feet look like water balloons? 





keishashadow said:


> i went to endontist on Thursday & dumbo put latex gloves into my mouth (despite both knowing i have an allergy & my reminding the tech twice). Drove myself to ER, give them credit for fast tracking me upon arrival & sticking me with couple of shots so i could breath, spent rest of day there until BP stabilized. Taking steriods trying to draw out the fluids, etc.





Holy schmolie, Janet!  They should pay your hospital bill for that one!  I'm glad you're kind of okay.  Healing thoughts and prayers for you.





ky07 said:


> *Yep its today at 2:00 pm and don't know if there is much they will be able to do cause I know I have a bad infection on the right side of my teeth and hopefully the can give me some meds and take care of it after our trip *




You're probably home by now.  I hope everything went okay, that the infection is on it's way to purgatory, and that you'll be feeling better soon.  Healing thoughts and prayers for you, too.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Just popping in to say hi ... *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey Homies!

I haven't been doing a good job keeping up -- but want to send Mummy dust to everyone who could use a little, or a lot! Our theme park tickets arrived today. I am totally psyched! Now I just have to lose 5 lbs in 10 days so I can really fit into my clothes....If only that pesky work didn't take so much of my time.  

Maria


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hey Homies!
> 
> I haven't been doing a good job keeping up -- but want to send Mummy dust to everyone who could use a little, or a lot! Our theme park tickets arrived today. I am totally psyched! Now I just have to lose 5 lbs in 10 days so I can really fit into my clothes....If only that pesky work didn't take so much of my time.
> 
> Maria




i'm telling mom on youse!!

you said the D word.....



i hate dieting, i feel your pain ....


happy you got the tickets in the mail today.
you'll soon be at the darkside having a blast !


----------



## macraven

i hope that St Lawrence checks in and let's us know how the dentist went today.


maybe he is in la la land right now.....


----------



## macraven

dang!

i'm having a very blonde day today.

i have water boiling on the stove as i am making chicken marsala for dinner.

the timer just went off.
it was then i noticed i forgot to put the linguine pasta in that pan of boiling water.



dinner will be delayed now.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Been sooo MIA, as I can't catch up to 20 plus pages of reading, so I'll just jump in read and post at times 
Kids finished school last Friday. Now on summer vacay! 
My DD will be going to summer school, which starts this Wed. already.
It was such a crazy, busy last month of school  Just too crazy!
Things should be dying down a little now, at least I hope so.
Sounds like a mass exodus of teachers leaving our elementary school. Principal is hiring some new teachers and support staff. Principal is very hard to deal with and doesn't look like she is leaving the school, so about one- third of school staff are leaving to other schools. I won't have to worry about this principal anymore, as my kids are going to start jr. high in the Fall, so new principal and teachers! 



Janet- so sorry what happened to you  glad you are doing better.
Is that Jiggly Puff in the pic? My DD did confirm that is Jiggly Puff 

St. L- hope dentist appt went well 

Marcie- enjoyed your pics 
I'll probably PM you soon for questions(when I have time). I may have a couple of WI Dells questions. 

Hi to all


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..Thank goodness this day is almost over.Work was so slow today,all i could do to keep my eyes open.*


----------



## keishashadow

yes, i am one with the Jigglypuffthanks, im just a big baby scared the tar out of me.  Im drinking gallons of water, must be side effect of the meds? 'roids & antihistimines?

 Poor StL, no fun to have dental woes before a vacation...which my youngest is finding out. His impacted wisdom teeth started to act up last weekend, dentist said appears to be a cyst now. He managed to squeeze in a consult w/surgeon on Friday, hoping to have them pulled before our trip. Sure would stink being on a soft diet with all those endless buffets.



macraven said:


> i have water boiling on the stove as i am making chicken marsala for dinner.
> 
> the timer just went off.
> it was then i noticed i forgot to put the linguine pasta in that pan of boiling water.
> 
> dinner will be delayed now.


 
got leftovers? drool

im hooked on the stoopid im a celebrity show - get me out of here; least i've taken to taping it so as not to waste an entire hour of my life.  Anybody else watching?


----------



## macraven

can't watch that show.


anything that is related to EX Governor Blago, i stay away from.

due to his corruption, the state of illinois is in dire straits.

they state is trying to pass the state income tax from 3 to 5%.
that's a 67% increase.

and they also want to raise the exemptions ....

which means anyone that makes $50,000 gross a year or less, pays no state taxes.

that is so wrong.

i'll get off my soap box now.


back to your question, Patty the wife of the ex governor, is on that show.
she claims she is doing it to raise money to pay their bills ....


----------



## RAPstar

I made dinner tonight!!!!  It was Wal-Mart hamburger helper, beef stroganoff flavored. It turend out well. I downloaded to music to Next to Normal last night with some iTunes gift cards I got Saturday, and it is pretty good so far.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I made dinner tonight!!!!  It was Wal-Mart hamburger helper, beef stroganoff flavored. It turend out well. I downloaded to music to Next to Normal last night with some iTunes gift cards I got Saturday, and it is pretty good so far.



what's for dessert?

if it's ice cream, i'm in...........


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> can't watch that show.
> 
> 
> anything that is related to EX Governor Blago, i stay away from.
> 
> due to his corruption, the state of illinois is in dire straits.



Ummmm....being from STL, I think I can safely say that IL has had political corruption long before Blago showed up on the scene.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Ummmm....being from STL, I think I can safely say that IL has had political corruption long before Blago showed up on the scene.



you do have a point. 


i just can't stand Rod Blago at all and like to blame him.....
i think blago is the 4th gov thrown out of office now..



are you in the city or suburbs?

i grew up down that way.
born in E. St. Louis


and yes, i know it is not a wonderful place.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> what's for dessert?
> 
> if it's ice cream, i'm in...........



Water? lol I don't have anything for dessert.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Mad Hattered said:


> Ummmm....being from STL, I think I can safely say that IL has had political corruption long before Blago showed up on the scene.



According to my mother, six ex-govs of Illinois have either been thrown out of office, impeached, investigated and/or indicted since she was born in 1945.  Corruption runs deep in this state.

Mac - if you want some good ice cream, I have a new one for ya.  Last weekend, I went to Cold Stone Creamery to buy a cake to take to a friend's house.  Once I got there, I realized these cakes are $25 for a small cake.  Good, but not worth that even with a coupon.  I found they had cupcakes.  Something new.  They are TO DIE FOR!!!!  I got the Double Decadent Chocolate.  Dark Belgian Chocolate cup filled with a small amount of Devil's Food cake and ice cream, topped with whipped cream icing and half an oreo.  Yummy.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> you do have a point.
> 
> 
> i just can't stand Rod Blago at all and like to blame him.....
> i think blago is the 4th gov thrown out of office now..
> 
> 
> 
> are you in the city or suburbs?
> 
> i grew up down that way.
> born in E. St. Louis
> 
> 
> and yes, i know it is not a wonderful place.



I live in the burbs.  It's about a 15-20 minute drive to the Arch.


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> According to my mother, six ex-govs of Illinois have either been thrown out of office, impeached, investigated and/or indicted since she was born in 1945.  Corruption runs deep in this state.
> 
> Mac - if you want some good ice cream, I have a new one for ya.  Last weekend, I went to Cold Stone Creamery to buy a cake to take to a friend's house.  Once I got there, I realized these cakes are $25 for a small cake.  Good, but not worth that even with a coupon.  I found they had cupcakes.  Something new.  They are TO DIE FOR!!!!  I got the Double Decadent Chocolate.  Dark Belgian Chocolate cup filled with a small amount of Devil's Food cake and ice cream, topped with whipped cream icing and half an oreo.  Yummy.




i'm taking notes.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Water? lol I don't have anything for dessert.


*not even jello???    I love jello ... *



Niki Andiokno said:


> I found they had cupcakes.  Something new.  They are TO DIE FOR!!!!  I got the Double Decadent Chocolate.  Dark Belgian Chocolate cup filled with a small amount of Devil's Food cake and ice cream, topped with whipped cream icing and half an oreo.  Yummy.


----------



## macraven

but, THERE'S ALWAYS ROOM FOR JELLO......


and i remember that commercial also....


i like jello with fruit in it!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *not even jello???    I love jello ... *



Nope, nothing sweet in the house except a bag of sugar. And I don't feel like driving to get anything. Maybe tomorrow I'll get some cookies from Subway or ice cream from 7-11 while at work (since they're both right next to my store). 

Speaking of my store....the A/C has gone out again. It went out last year and the A/C people our corporate office uses fixed it, but said we deserately need a new unit. Well, not the condenser motor has gone out, which is $500 to fix, but the A/C people are waiting to see if someone is going to spring for a new unit, cause it would be pointless to spend $500 then have the unit go out and have to be replaced. Our corporate office doesn't really want to pay for it since we're only leasing and may not be there forever, but haven't been able to find out if its in our lease agreement. I mean I understand that a new unit would be about $5000 (from what I heard)....but I'm gonna melt from all this heat! It was 90 degrees all day today! And all I have are 2 box fans blowing around the same air all day. I'm a very sad panda.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Nope, nothing sweet in the house except a bag of sugar. And I don't feel like driving to get anything. Maybe tomorrow I'll get some cookies from Subway or ice cream from 7-11 while at work (since they're both right next to my store).


*... buy some popsicles (or make your own from Kool Aid) *



RAPstar said:


> Speaking of my store....the A/C has gone out again. It went out last year and the A/C people our corporate office uses fixed it, but said we deserately need a new unit. Well, not the condenser motor has gone out, which is $500 to fix, but the A/C people are waiting to see if someone is going to spring for a new unit, cause it would be pointless to spend $500 then have the unit go out and have to be replaced. Our corporate office doesn't really want to pay for it since we're only leasing and may not be there forever, but haven't been able to find out if its in our lease agreement. I mean I understand that a new unit would be about $5000 (from what I heard)....but I'm gonna melt from all this heat! It was 90 degrees all day today! And all I have are 2 box fans blowing around the same air all day. I'm a very sad panda.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Water? lol I don't have anything for dessert.





You can both come to my house.

A diabetic's cupboards are always overflowing with CANDYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

do frozen vodka slushes count as dessert, always good to have gallon container in freezer in case of emergency

mac mrs B (here-to-for very stoic, still water running deep sort) was a-whining fiercely last night re the injustice of the mr not being allowed to have his day in court (she references a couple of years before trial?).  Said their security was yanked 3 minutes after he got booted & how their family has been ravaged by the papazarri.  Also states she's driving a 21 year old car & in danger of losing their house & kiddos might not be able to attend their private schools.  I find it hard to believe that if he was doing payola for long time there isn't money stuffed in the mattress

last day of skool here


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> last day of skool here



Ditto here!  Off to Eric's 8th grade graduation!  All my babies are now officially high-schoolers!


----------



## tlinus

half day today and half day tomorrow.

Kait doesn't have an 8th grade graduation......they just move on up to the High School. My oldest is going into 9th, Court will be going into 5th and Frank will be in 2nd come 9/1/09.

WICKED storm blew through here about an hour and a half ago.....I was stuck at the ACME because the lightning and rain were intense. Yes, I cried. I am not afraid to admit it 

Hope its done now. 

Cleaning time all - be back later to chit chat!!


----------



## tlinus

marciemi said:


> Ditto here!  Off to Eric's 8th grade graduation!  All my babies are now officially high-schoolers!



Congrats to Eric!!


----------



## macraven

road trip to tamie tu tu's for the candy.....


----------



## Laurabearz

keishashadow said:


> im hooked on the stoopid im a celebrity show - get me out of here; least i've taken to taping it so as not to waste an entire hour of my life.  Anybody else watching?


Yes Roids made me very thristy ((hugs)) and I too am hooked on I am a Poser and Have nothing better to do show   In fact here is meh thread on it... 

I want Bees for Sanjaya!!!! The Official 'I'm a Celebrity...Get Me Out of Here!'




macraven said:


> can't watch that show.
> 
> 
> anything that is related to EX Governor Blago, i stay away from.
> 
> due to his corruption, the state of illinois is in dire straits.
> 
> they state is trying to pass the state income tax from 3 to 5%.
> that's a 67% increase.
> 
> and they also want to raise the exemptions ....
> 
> which means anyone that makes $50,000 gross a year or less, pays no state taxes.
> 
> that is so wrong.
> 
> i'll get off my soap box now.
> 
> 
> back to your question, Patty the wife of the ex governor, is on that show.
> she claims she is doing it to raise money to pay their bills ....



I have to say I am so happy Patty is on the show and not Blago, but I can just imagine Blago and Spencer... omg way way too funny


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> I know some girls here who would DIE to have a studio like that closeby.  There is so little culture in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Glad you survived!  Maybe you should treat yourself to a few hours in a jacuzzi somewhere and a nice long massage.



Thanks, we really are very lucky with such great support of all the performing arts in this area.  This July, our high school is scheduled to begin construction of the new multimillion performing arts center.  It will be fantastic.



macraven said:


> dang!
> 
> i'm having a very blonde day today.
> 
> i have water boiling on the stove as i am making chicken marsala for dinner.
> 
> the timer just went off.
> it was then i noticed i forgot to put the linguine pasta in that pan of boiling water.
> 
> 
> 
> dinner will be delayed now.



Oh my gosh, me too!!  The orthodontist's office just called to get DS in for a loose wire at 2 pm.  I told her sure, no problem.  Then I promptly hung up the phone and forgot to take him. 


keishashadow said:


> yes, i am one with the Jigglypuffthanks, im just a big baby scared the tar out of me.  Im drinking gallons of water, must be side effect of the meds? 'roids & antihistimines?


I had something very important to tell you that I quoted you, but I'm still having a blonde moment.



Niki Andiokno said:


> According to my mother, six ex-govs of Illinois have either been thrown out of office, impeached, investigated and/or indicted since she was born in 1945.  Corruption runs deep in this state.
> 
> Mac - if you want some good ice cream, I have a new one for ya.  Last weekend, I went to Cold Stone Creamery to buy a cake to take to a friend's house.  Once I got there, I realized these cakes are $25 for a small cake.  Good, but not worth that even with a coupon.  I found they had cupcakes.  Something new.  They are TO DIE FOR!!!!  I got the Double Decadent Chocolate.  Dark Belgian Chocolate cup filled with a small amount of Devil's Food cake and ice cream, topped with whipped cream icing and half an oreo.  Yummy.



Has anyone tried Wine Cellar Sorbet in Champagne flavor?  It sounds delicious,  I'm afraid to buy it from my food co-op without knowing what it tastes like (I'd have to buy 8 pts. at over $6 a pt.)  Could be a very nice treat to celebrate our 17th anniversary coming up.



RAPstar said:


> Nope, nothing sweet in the house except





RAPstar said:


> a bag of sugar. And I don't feel like driving to get anything. Maybe tomorrow I'll get some cookies from Subway or ice cream from 7-11 while at work (since they're both right next to my store).
> 
> I'm a very sad panda.



I'm thinking you could make those cookies from awhile back without the chocolate chips if you had peanut butter.  Trust me.  They're easy.


----------



## macraven

minnie jack, you and him are gonna eat 8 pts of ice cream???





i'll bring my spoon and help ya........


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies *



hey homie, how did the dentist appointment go?
are you doing okay?


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> hey homie, how did the dentist appointment go?
> are you doing okay?


*It went ok and they wanted me to come in the day before we go on vacation and have some pulled but there is no way I could do that so its antibotics and pain killers but they did say with the antibotics I should feel better in a few days *


----------



## macraven

that is good news.

i am sending you lots of mummy dust that you stay high the entire time and in comfort on those pain pills.

the antibiotics will help cut the pain and make you feel better too...


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> that is good news.
> 
> i am sending you lots of mummy dust that you stay high the entire time and in comfort on those pain pills.
> 
> the antibiotics will help cut the pain and make you feel better too...


*Can't come soon enough 
Seriously I am still in pain but I have to give the antibotics time to work and the fact my gums are inflamed isn't good but getting better  *


----------



## Metro West

I got a taste of August weather this afternoon when a shower came through and made outside almost unbearable. It was nice before but 20 minutes was all I could take today. You have to get used to this weather gradually.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.......


Well,Ive done nothing today..........again,so not much imput Im afraid.

This " taking it easy " is driving me Doolally !!

Hope youse are well x


----------



## keishashadow

so how is it our kids r growing so fast & we're not aging?



tlinus said:


> WICKED storm blew through here about an hour and a half ago.....I was stuck at the ACME because the lightning and rain were intense. Yes, I cried. I am not afraid to admit it
> !


 
aw



Laurabearz said:


> Yes Roids made me very thristy ((hugs)) and I too am hooked on I am a Poser and Have nothing better to do show  In fact here is meh thread on it...
> 
> I want Bees for Sanjaya!!!! The Official 'I'm a Celebrity...Get Me Out of Here!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I am so happy Patty is on the show and not Blago, but I can just imagine Blago and Spencer... omg way way too funny


 
glad to hear it's not my imagination re turning into a camel

oooh, somewhere new to play, off to check out that link

i used to get a kick out of janice dickenson, now i want to smack her upside that creepy looking head of hers

i read peeps r whining cause the hockey game is on tonight (im not even going to say itweekend game was so embarrassing); more fun tomorrow


----------



## Mad Hattered

For mac....


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> For mac....



*WOW is that Manta???
Or the same kinda ride??*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *WOW is that Manta???
> Or the same kinda ride??*



It's Superman: Ultimate Flight at Six Flags Great America north of Chicago.  The wife and I made a trip there last year (we have Six Flags passes and live 20 minutes from SF St Louis).  Manta is pretty much the same thing with some added features.  If you have the chance to ride Manta I highly suggest it.  This coaster gives you one of the weirdest feelings you will ever have.  Doing a loop while laying on your back is a whole new experience!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> It's Superman: Ultimate Flight at Six Flags Great America north of Chicago.  The wife and I made a trip there last year (we have Six Flags passes and live 20 minutes from SF St Louis).  Manta is pretty much the same thing with some added features.  If you have the chance to ride Manta I highly suggest it.  This coaster gives you one of the weirdest feelings you will ever have.  Doing a loop while laying on your back is a whole new experience!!



*That looks wicked!!Got AP for Seaworld-need to go real soon.Dw saw the pic and she is talking about tommorrow!!*


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> For mac....





Tanky You !!!


it is superman !!!!


i  it..


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I got a taste of August weather this afternoon when a shower came through and made outside almost unbearable. It was nice before but 20 minutes was all I could take today. You have to get used to this weather gradually.





gee..

the high today was 56 and some showers.
tonight back in the 40's.

i feel like it is winter still....
and my furnace is on



i would trade with you metro in a heartbeat.


----------



## Laurabearz

Mad Hattered said:


> For mac....



I thought that was Superman!! That is a wicked ride. Manta should be really fun!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> I got a taste of August weather this afternoon when a shower came through and made outside almost unbearable. It was nice before but 20 minutes was all I could take today. You have to get used to this weather gradually.



*You got that rite Todd.We got a 10min thunderstorm around 5pm and DW and I tried to do our 4-6mile walk.After 2miles I was sweating A Yahoo I drank in 3'rd grade.
It was so humid steam was comming off the road with no airflow at all!!
Not to mention my A-C is set on 76 and its still 78 in the house.I can see another $300 elec bill this month.
The joys of Florida living!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... *


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Mad Hattered said:


> It's Superman: Ultimate Flight at Six Flags Great America north of Chicago.  The wife and I made a trip there last year (we have Six Flags passes and live 20 minutes from SF St Louis).  Manta is pretty much the same thing with some added features.  If you have the chance to ride Manta I highly suggest it.  This coaster gives you one of the weirdest feelings you will ever have.  Doing a loop while laying on your back is a whole new experience!!



That loop while laying on your back is a really funky feeling.  Actually, that is the only part of Superman that I don't like.  Don't know why, I usually like that kind of stuff.  I don't dislike it enough to stay off Superman, though.  The rest of it is awesome.  I hear Manta is even better.  I can't wait.

Wish me some good luck and send me a few days worth of mummy dust.  I am talking to a client on Friday about giving me an in house job.  It would be alot different than running my own business, but sometimes I just get sick of all the business aspect of it anyway.  I'm not sure if what he is talking about could be worked into my current law practice, or if it would be an actual job.  Willing to check it out though.  Hope it is something interesting and profitable.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> gee..
> 
> the high today was 56 and some showers.
> tonight back in the 40's.
> 
> i feel like it is winter still....
> and my furnace is on
> 
> 
> 
> i would trade with you metro in a heartbeat.



Woo - I saw 58 here!  And that's the warmest it's been in 4 days!  I'm still sleeping with my electric blanket on high each night and was wearing a turtleneck and sweater yesterday and today.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well goodnight all.Watching the weather channel and alot homies are getting hit hard tonight with severe weather.Be safe...*


----------



## RAPstar

Finally got the A/C fixed, but not until like 3 today. Had Taco Casa for dinner. It is sooo good. I watched Cry-Baby today, I don't remember watching it since I was a kid. Its pretty good.


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *It went ok and they wanted me to come in the day before we go on vacation and have some pulled but there is no way I could do that so its antibotics and pain killers but they did say with the antibotics I should feel better in a few days *




Hooray for antibiotics!!!!!!!!!!!

You'll be feeling a lot better soon, and it's probably the infection causing most of the pain.  (((((HUGS)))))

You'll be in good shape for your trip.


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Hey youse.......
> 
> 
> Well,Ive done nothing today..........again,so not much imput Im afraid.
> 
> This " taking it easy " is driving me Doolally !!
> 
> Hope youse are well x




Sorry you're going stir crazy.  You can only surf the net and play video games for so long.

Maybe you could write a blog and see how many demented thoughts and stories you can post in a day?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I watched Cry-Baby today, I don't remember watching it since I was a kid. Its pretty good.


*Great movie ... but then I love anything with Johnny Depp *


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Johnny is such a hottie.

Nite all


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Great movie ... but then I love anything with Johnny Depp *



And it was also nice to see him in a movie where he's _not_ using a British accent. I don't think he's done one of those in the past few years. Secret Window is the most recent I can remember.


----------



## minniejack

Morning!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*And a very hot and humid good morning from FLA
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




!! *


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> Hooray for antibiotics!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You'll be feeling a lot better soon, and it's probably the infection causing most of the pain.  (((((HUGS)))))
> 
> You'll be in good shape for your trip.


*I hope so cause I have gotten no sleep at all last night cause my gum on right side top are inflamed and just pounding but this is only second day on antbotics so hopefully I will be feeling better soon.
But anywho Good morning homies *


----------



## minniejack

So, you won't have g.i. problems associated with the antibiotics, take some probiotics after you're done with the drugs.  i.e. Kefir, yogurt


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a good Wednesday!


----------



## ky07

minniejack said:


> So, you won't have g.i. problems associated with the antibiotics, take some probiotics after you're done with the drugs.  i.e. Kefir, yogurt


*Thanks for the tip 
I will make sure I do that *


----------



## bubba's mom

Hi 

It's a Humpin Day!

3 weeks till vacation...which means, extra busy here....especially for me at work.  Guess I shouldn't complain...extra busy = extra $$ for next year's trips 

Thought I'd pop in to say HI and hope everyone is well.  Been away for awhile, but I haven't forgotten y'all.....


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hi
> 
> It's a Humpin Day!
> 
> 3 weeks till vacation...which means, extra busy here....especially for me at work.  Guess I shouldn't complain...extra busy = extra $$ for next year's trips
> 
> Thought I'd pop in to say HI and hope everyone is well.  Been away for awhile, but I haven't forgotten y'all.....


----------



## tlinus

Morning all 

Glad to hear you got the meds, Lawrence. Hoping they work really soon!

Hey Brab!!! This year we will meet up for sure (remember, Jim owes me this time!!)

Have a wonderful HumpDay all.....lets just sliiiiiiiide into the weekend now


----------



## ky07

*Whats wrong with people now a days
The school system my wife works at had 2 custodians at another school had been arguing for months then one of them brought a knif to work and threatened the other and he went down to the district office ad told them what happened and I guess he felt they didn't believe him and he went in at 8:00am yesterday and shot the guy several times killing him and left and is still on the run.*


----------



## bubba's mom

Just going to take the dog for a walk and checked my mail to find a couple replies already! 

Lawrence...that is awful!  I honestly don't know what IS wrong with people these days?  Seems they have no common sense anymore   I blame the parenting...you are how you were raised.  Kind of like the parents who raised "Felix" to think it's okay to whap my kid over the head with a math book   (don't worry, Bubba took care of business  )

Tracie...are you sure we're going to meet up?  I'm going to be "in town" on Court's birthday.    Figured you'd be otherwise 'engaged'......

okay...off to walk the dog before it gets too hot for him....


----------



## macraven

time for me to do 


looks like i am beating coastermom to the job today.
it's only been 8 days since i last did it and people in my 4 walls are gonna have to go to kmart for undies if i don't......


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Just going to take the dog for a walk and checked my mail to find a couple replies already!
> 
> Tracie...are you sure we're going to meet up?  I'm going to be "in town" on Court's birthday.    Figured you'd be otherwise 'engaged'......
> 
> okay...off to walk the dog before it gets too hot for him....



It will be fine. By the time youse guys get "in town" I will be sick of her and her stinking birthday


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> time for me to do
> 
> 
> looks like i am beating coastermom to the job today.
> it's only been 8 days since i last did it and people in my 4 walls are gonna have to go to kmart for undies if i don't......



Uh oh.....no tighty whiteys left  It sure is time to do some  Wanna do mine too??!!??


----------



## Notatourist

Guess who had great blood test results this week?







ME!




Just had to share.


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

ky07 said:


> *Whats wrong with people now a days
> The school system my wife works at had 2 custodians at another school had been arguing for months then one of them brought a knif to work and threatened the other and he went down to the district office ad told them what happened and I guess he felt they didn't believe him and he went in at 8:00am yesterday and shot the guy several times killing him and left and is still on the run.*



Seriously, I know this type of stuff shouldn't make me feel better about my own life, but it really does.  I don't know how people get to be that nuts.  There are tough times for everyone, but what makes it alright to start shooting people?  Dang.  That's really sad.

Trying to keep a stiff upper lip here.  Doing a ton of networking for a new job.  Not a lot of openings, but maybe eventually.  

Want to go on vacation now.....
Greets, E


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all. Half day at work today. Watching Twin Peaks! <3


----------



## Tinker-tude

bubba's mom said:


> Hi
> 
> It's a Humpin Day!
> 
> 3 weeks till vacation...which means, extra busy here....especially for me at work.  Guess I shouldn't complain...extra busy = extra $$ for next year's trips
> 
> Thought I'd pop in to say HI and hope everyone is well.  Been away for awhile, but I haven't forgotten y'all.....




Have fun getting ready!  You must be so excited.  Is the dog staying somewhere or are you taking him?





ky07 said:


> *Whats wrong with people now a days
> The school system my wife works at had 2 custodians at another school had been arguing for months then one of them brought a knif to work and threatened the other and he went down to the district office ad told them what happened and I guess he felt they didn't believe him and he went in at 8:00am yesterday and shot the guy several times killing him and left and is still on the run.*





Oh, my word.  That's so terrible and shocking.  That must be so scary to everyone who knew them, that they were/are both so hateful and crazy.  Wow.



BBL, I hope.


----------



## macraven

Notatourist said:


> Guess who had great blood test results this week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share.





that is fantastic news!!!





EPRV We love Disney said:


> Seriously, I know this type of stuff shouldn't make me feel better about my own life, but it really does.  I don't know how people get to be that nuts.  There are tough times for everyone, but what makes it alright to start shooting people?  Dang.  That's really sad.
> 
> Trying to keep a stiff upper lip here.  Doing a ton of networking for a new job.  Not a lot of openings, but maybe eventually.
> 
> Want to go on vacation now.....
> Greets, E




DO go on that planned vacation.
another job will come up at the time you are not expecting it.
and, it will have your name written all over it !!




RAPstar said:


> Hey all. Half day at work today. Watching Twin Peaks! <3




great but do you still get paid for the entire day?  




laundry is done.
it has taken me 20 minutes to get this site to come up and post.
i did read the other day that some yahoo groups would be down off and on for this day but didn't think the disboard had anything to do with those plans.


i hope my server is not the issue......


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Greetings one and all ... Happy Hump Day!  *



Notatourist said:


> Guess who had great blood test results this week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share.



*That's awesome news!!!! *


----------



## donaldduck352

Notatourist said:


> Guess who had great blood test results this week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share.





*Thats allways great news!!*


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> great but do you still get paid for the entire day?



Nope. The only reason I have to work today is because I can't have any overtime, but if I take a whole day off then I only get 38 hours for the week, which would be $40 off my check....and I need that $40. So, one day a week I work 2 hours. Unless I need a full day off, like when I go see Tori Amos next month. Or if I request a Saturday off, since Sat is only a 5 hour day, I still come out a head. 

My obsession has begun, I've spent the entire day reading the HHN 19 speculation threads on HHN Vault and IOACentral. Here's hoping I don't have nightmares now!  lol


----------



## macraven

is the card game off tonight???


i think i'll go read threads and answer posts for while....


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Its been a while since I popped in so I just want to say hi!!

3 weeks til the big day!

Barb - are you going to be in FL in 3 weeks?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> is the card game off tonight???
> 
> 
> i think i'll go read threads and answer posts for while....



lol, I would've been back sooner, but our electricity has been out for like 3 hours.  Oh wells. Bout to hit the hay so I will be well rested to sit and stare out the window at work tomorrow.


----------



## Tinker-tude

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!  Its been a while since I popped in so I just want to say hi!!
> 
> 3 weeks til the big day!
> 
> Barb - are you going to be in FL in 3 weeks?




Happy countdown!!!!!!!!!!!!  You must be thrilled and stressed about details.

It'll be wonderful!


----------



## Laurabearz

Just a quick note to let you know....

We are heading out for our 1st summer road trip of the season. 

See ya'll


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and a happy Thursday!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## macraven

morning homies....

i have to go out of town now, and will be back sometime next week.
got a call from the parental units and it's hi ho silver, away for mac now....


came back to add before i walk out the door, play nice while i'm gone....


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> morning homies....
> 
> i have to go out of town now, and will be back sometime next week.
> got a call from the parental units and it's hi ho silver, away for mac now....



*Have a good time Mac and see ya later *


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> morning homies....
> 
> i have to go out of town now, and will be back sometime next week.
> got a call from the parental units and it's hi ho silver, away for mac now....
> 
> 
> came back to add before i walk out the door, play nice while i'm gone....



Hope everything is ok with the parents ......we will keep it nice in here. Unless someone decides to start a food fight, then all bets are off!!

Take care mac - see you next week.


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> It will be fine. By the time youse guys get "in town" I will be sick of her and her stinking birthday









Notatourist said:


> Guess who had great blood test results this week?
> ME!
> Just had to share.



Congrats! 



Tinker-tude said:


> Have fun getting ready!  You must be so excited.  Is the dog staying somewhere or are you taking him?



Max is going to his Mom-Mom's while we're away.    He stayed there last Saturday (& overnight) while we were at Dorney Park for DH's company picnic.  Btw...rode Possessed (front seat)...way kewl 



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!  Its been a while since I popped in so I just want to say hi!!
> 
> 3 weeks til the big day!
> 
> Barb - are you going to be in FL in 3 weeks?



Hard to believe wedded bliss is right around the corner for you! Congrats!!  We leave for Fl June 30th, but don't arrive to Universal till July 9th (going to BILs and FILs first).



Laurabearz said:


> Just a quick note to let you know....
> 
> We are heading out for our 1st summer road trip of the season.
> 
> See ya'll



 bye!  Have fun!



macraven said:


> morning homies....
> 
> i have to go out of town now, and will be back sometime next week.
> got a call from the parental units and it's hi ho silver, away for mac now....
> 
> came back to add before i walk out the door, play nice while i'm gone....



well crap!   Sorry to hear you're on the run...hope everything goes well   Don't worry...we'll keep the troublemakers at bay   ....and you know who you are too! 

I get today and tomorrow "off" from dogwalking...Bubba's done school and camp doesn't start till Monday!  I'll be bak to walking next week...I'm letting him walk his dog today and tomorrow 

When he gets back, we're off to shop....he's thrilled...to say the least! 

HI to everyone else!  Hope all is well!


----------



## marciemi

bubba's mom said:


> Don't worry...we'll keep the troublemakers at bay   ....and you know who you are too!



I resemble that remark!    I mean resent, RESENT that remark!  

All fine here.  School's out, the kids are sleeping in.  Matt's at West Point still and not liking it nearly as much as Navy, much to DH's and my chagrin.  ADR's are made, countdown calendar is done.  Work is almost tolerable.  Weather is actually 60's and sunny!  (Yes, that's warm)  Kind of a down time here!


----------



## minniejack

DH came home with a job offer in Colorado with a fantabulous salary.  Money isn't everything in life. 

What would you guys do?  He has a pretty good job here and wasn't looking, but was offered this out of the blue at $100K more than what he makes here. That would definitely take care of the bills.

We'd definitely not be by the family, but it's not like we see them a whole lot now. I'd hate to move my daughter during her hs years.

I just don't know....

Would be kinda cool to go take a vaca there to just check out the situation, but it's pretty far from Uni.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... 

... I'm really not motivated to do much of anything today  *


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by to say good night and....


BIG BALLS!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Just stopping by to say good night and....
> 
> 
> BIG BALLS!



*I hope your talking about basketball!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Or is that the AC/DC song?*


----------



## RAPstar

evening all. Watching Twin Peaks! Yay!


----------



## Akdar

donaldduck352 said:


> *I hope your talking about basketball!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is that the AC/DC song?*



Definitely an AC/DC song, or a term often spewed when aggravated, at least I've heard it used that way


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
Dw was picking something up at work yesterday and hurt her neck and I am still having sever tooth aches 
This all is just great cause only a few more days until vacation *


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *I hope your talking about basketball!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is that the AC/DC song?*


 



Akdar said:


> Definitely an AC/DC song, or a term often spewed when aggravated, at least I've heard it used that way


 No...I was referring to a favorite television show called Wipeout. I'm surprised neither of you got it.  



ky07 said:


> *Dw was picking something up at work yesterday and hurt her neck and I am still having sever tooth aches
> This all is just great cause only a few more days until vacation *


 I hope everything gets better since you're leaving soon. The troubles never seem to end do they?


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> No...I was referring to a favorite television show called Wipeout. I'm surprised neither of you got it.
> 
> I hope everything gets better since you're leaving soon. The troubles never seem to end do they?


*Nope they never do and DW says no matter what she is going to be on that plane and in Orlando no matter how she feels and I asked yeah what about me and she said suck it up big boy your going too *


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Afternoon Homies!  Taking a break from apartment hunting to catch up around here.  I have to immerse myself in all things Darkside.  Knowing I will be able to go anytime I want in about two month is the only thing right now helping me keep my sanity. 



Metro West said:


> No...I was referring to a favorite television show called Wipeout. I'm surprised neither of you got it.



We love the Big Balls, and my new favorite the "Hurtles."    Why don't they just let goooooo??????


----------



## ky07

*You know homies the closer it gets to the time we will be at the darkside the more I feel guilty because its just me and DW this year and we take our DS's everywhere we go and I don't know I just get the feeling I a being a bad parent by not taking them this year *


----------



## Metro West

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Afternoon Homies!  Taking a break from apartment hunting to catch up around here.  I have to immerse myself in all things Darkside.  *Knowing I will be able to go anytime I want in about two month* is the only thing right now helping me keep my sanity.


 It's a great feeling! What part of town are you apartment hunting in?




Tizzy_Meliss said:


> We love the Big Balls, and my new favorite the "Hurtles." Why don't they just let goooooo??????


 I know...the hurdles are great this year. I'm glad to see they toughened up the Wipeout Zone...those three gears (or whatever) are really hard! And of course...BIG BALLS rule!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Metro West said:


> It's a great feeling! What part of town are you apartment hunting in?



My husband will be working in Tampa to start and then he will be moved to Orlando.  He is in construction.  So we were told to check out Davenport, but then I didn't hear good things about Davenport.  Lakeland is where I am looking right now.  That would put us central to both cities.  We are looking at Arbor Glen, nice newer complex, but not such a great school, Alexan at Lakeside Village, new complex, nice school, or The Landings at Long Lake, nice area, nice schools.  Know anything about the area?   I hear Lakeland isn't exactly happenin' but we can drive to Universal easily so how bad can it be?   We only plan to be there a year, then we'll move closer to Orlando, but somewhere on the outskirts.  




> I know...the hurdles are great this year. I'm glad to see they toughened up the Wipeout Zone...those three gears (or whatever) are really hard! And of course...BIG BALLS rule!




I love when they catapult them out instead of riding the tube,  some of them never recover from that catapult.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Friday all ... *



Metro West said:


> And of course...BIG BALLS rule!



*  I can see a new tag coming from that comment!!

We used to watch the old Japanense version MXC on satellite - which was a hoot mostly because of the dubbing of the voices.  Watched Wipeout a few times - it's also very entertaining! *


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK now I know what your talking about Todd.
Just the way you left that post was kinda up in the air!!

*


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> No...I was referring to a favorite television show called Wipeout. I'm surprised neither of you got it.



Never saw that show, no wonder it went over my head


----------



## Metro West

Akdar said:


> Never saw that show, no wonder it went over my head


 Wipeout comes on Wednesday night at 8pm on ABC...no need to check local listings. It's a hilarious show and quite addictive.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

jr has been fast-tracked to having all his wisdom teeth removed on Tuesday...we leave for vacation in 13 days. Infected/cyst, said it couldn't wait or jaw surgery probably warranted.

i've been good re the hockey shoutouts, been waiting 17 years to drink another of these bad boys








Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Great movie ... but then I love anything with Johnny Depp *


 
he's the man in POC, bit to far out there for me in most of his other roles am looking forward to dillinger



ky07 said:


> * I guess he felt they didn't believe him and he went in at 8:00am yesterday and shot the guy several times killing him and left and is still on the run.*


give a new meaning to I Told You So

When DS went to kennywood for school picnic on Wednesday, i saw on the news that the Halocaust museum had a shooting too. One of the kids he went with (his ma works for the school was there too) has a bro who is doing an internship there. I called ASAP, nobody knew nada. turned out the kid didn't even know about it until his ma called, evidently somewhere else in the bldg...wouldn't u think they'd have announced a lockdown



marciemi said:


> All fine here. School's out, the kids are sleeping in. Matt's at West Point still and not liking it nearly as much as Navy, much to DH's and my chagrin.


 
is he supposed to 'like it'? Thought it was more of an ends to a means...education/career?  maybe he'll warm up to it



ky07 said:


> *You know homies the closer it gets to the time we will be at the darkside the more I feel guilty because its just me and DW this year and we take our DS's everywhere we go and I don't know I just get the feeling I a being a bad parent by not taking them this year *


i haven't been able to to do, well, @ least not until they r over 18 & working or @ school, even then i wind up gifting them couple hundred bucks to take to assuage my guilt. Figure it's cheaper than dragging them along 

kfed - wow that was fast, enjoy


----------



## ky07

* Good almost afternoon homies *


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> Wipeout comes on Wednesday night at 8pm on ABC...no need to check local listings. It's a hilarious show and quite addictive.



I'll have to try to remember to check it out, thanks Todd!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Saturday to all *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Wow, I can't believe we are only 5 days away from Florida sunshine! Still working hard to get us ready to go. Took all our rolled change to the bank (we save from vacay to vacay), we had $322! That was an awesome discovery. I told my dh -- no paying for some pesky unnecessary bill like electricity, this is Darkside money!  

Hope everyone's having a great Saturday, off to do 

Maria


----------



## Tinker-tude

Afternoon, Homies!

It's been very loud here with lots of thunder, rain, and lightning.  Yesterday the rain didn't even cool things down.  It was 90 degrees!




macraven said:


> morning homies....
> 
> i have to go out of town now, and will be back sometime next week.
> got a call from the parental units and it's hi ho silver, away for mac now....
> 
> 
> came back to add before i walk out the door, play nice while i'm gone....




So I can't poke or pester anyone?  Even a little?  How will you stop me?

Hope your parents are okay and you have a safe trip.  We'll miss you!




bubba's mom said:


> Max is going to his Mom-Mom's while we're away.    He stayed there last Saturday (& overnight) while we were at Dorney Park for DH's company picnic.  Btw...rode Possessed (front seat)...way kewl




Lucky dog!  He must love being the center of EVERYONE'S world.  If we had any relatives closeby, the only one who might watch my fur kids would be my older sis.




> Don't worry...we'll keep the troublemakers at bay   ....and you know who you are too!
> 
> COLOR]





So I guess I have to be good afterall.  Dang, I was wanting to go wild while Mac was gone taking care of parental units....



marciemi said:


> Matt's at West Point still and not liking it nearly as much as Navy, much to DH's and my chagrin.  ADR's are made, countdown calendar is done.  Work is almost tolerable.  Weather is actually 60's and sunny!  (Yes, that's warm)  Kind of a down time here!




Yeah Navy!  I think of all the armed forces, Air Force treats their people the best.  That may be worth considering.  When DH was in the Navy they used to go to the AF base to relax and have fun.  Best food, best perks, etc.




minniejack said:


> DH came home with a job offer in Colorado with a fantabulous salary.  Money isn't everything in life.
> 
> What would you guys do?  He has a pretty good job here and wasn't looking, but was offered this out of the blue at $100K more than what he makes here. That would definitely take care of the bills.
> 
> We'd definitely not be by the family, but it's not like we see them a whole lot now. I'd hate to move my daughter during her hs years.
> 
> I just don't know....
> 
> Would be kinda cool to go take a vaca there to just check out the situation, but it's pretty far from Uni.




Go check it out and follow your gut feeling.  How likely is the job in CO to be a permanent job?  What part of the state is it in?  Moving during high school isn't as terrible as you might think.  You just end up with two groups of friends in different places.

I know there are a lot of aspects to consider like moving expenses, possible differences in cost of living, selling your house, the arts scene in CO, etc.  Just do your research and follow your gut feeling.  

How much time does he have to consider the offer?  Will the company help with moving expenses?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*In case anyone is interested - I've started the trippie from our May trip here *


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> is he supposed to 'like it'? Thought it was more of an ends to a means...education/career?  maybe he'll warm up to it



He's just at West Point for the week long summer seminar.  It's supposed to be more of a "selling the academy to convince the kids they want to come there".  He still has another year of high school left.  Navy's was much more hands on, get dirty, play in the mud, see what it's like.  West Point's was much more lecture, classes, and down time.  Some pics from his Navy time (I don't think I posted these before - if I did, let me know!).  He's the tall, blond kid!:
















Doesn't he look like's he's having fun?  Anyways, he leaves for Air Force for theirs on Monday, which is his first choice!


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all! It's another hot Orlando afternoon today with highs in the middle 90's...more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## RAPstar

Just got home. Watching Hocus Pocus today........cause we've watched everything else.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all! It's another hot Orlando afternoon today with highs in the middle 90's...more of the same tomorrow.


*  We're actually quite warm here too today .. right now it's about 81F*



RAPstar said:


> Just got home. Watching Hocus Pocus today........cause we've watched everything else.



*Dead man's toe! Dead man's toe!  

Good to see you're watching a nice Halloween movie to get you in the HHN spirit!! *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey Homies!

Just a post before we start watching "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World", and oldie but a goodie!

*marciemi* -- Wow, your ds looks so grown up. What an exciting time for him and you! 

*CdnFriendsofPooh* -- Loving your trippie, thanks for the link! 

*RAPstar* -- You can't go wrong with a little witchiness to end your day! 

My ds and I watch Wipeout every week. It's a great laugh, and something you can usually let the whole family watch. 

Ok, pizza's here -- sorry I didn't get to everyone, but I hope everyone has an awesome evening!

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> He's just at West Point for the week long summer seminar.  It's supposed to be more of a "selling the academy to convince the kids they want to come there".  He still has another year of high school left.  Navy's was much more hands on, get dirty, play in the mud, see what it's like.  West Point's was much more lecture, classes, and down time.  Some pics from his Navy time (I don't think I posted these before - if I did, let me know!).  He's the tall, blond kid!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't he look like's he's having fun?  Anyways, he leaves for Air Force for theirs on Monday, which is his first choice!



*Air Force is easyer then the other branches,but boot camp is boot camp-TOUGH!!!*



Metro West said:


> Afternoon all! It's another hot Orlando afternoon today with highs in the middle 90's...more of the same tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *Heat index has been tipping the 100degree point here.At least today there was alittle breeze to breathe...
> 
> *





RAPstar said:


> Just got home. Watching Hocus Pocus today........cause we've watched everything else.



*Always loved that movie!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Something to think about when you stay in Orlando.Found this article on another board and makes me wonder now!!
I hope this dont happen at the resorts.
I decided to post it here not make a thread out of it cause you know how things get out of control on the boards sometimes...
Read this article and tell me your thoughts..*

http://www.budgettravel.com/bt-dyn/content/article/2009/01/03/AR2009010301344.html


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Something to think about when you stay in Orlando.Found this article on another board and makes me wonder now!!
> I hope this dont happen at the resorts.
> I decided to post it here not make a thread out of it cause you know how things get out of control on the boards sometimes...
> Read this article and tell me your thoughts..*
> 
> http://www.budgettravel.com/bt-dyn/content/article/2009/01/03/AR2009010301344.html



*I remember seeing a news story a while ago about how clean are the actual "glass" glasses at different hotels.  They actually set up hidden cameras at different hotels, made sure the glasses were dirty and watched what happened.  All I can say is I will never drink from a "glass" glass at any hotel, even if it is a 5-star hotel!!!  

I came across this article earlier today - Six Flags Parks Files for Bankruptcy Protection  ... sad *


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Dead man's toe! Dead man's toe!
> 
> Good to see you're watching a nice Halloween movie to get you in the HHN spirit!! *



Just wait.....I'll serenade you with "I Put a Spell On You" a la The Devine Miss M in the middle of the park! Once we get the theme, I'll start watching more scary movies to get me in the mood (especially if the "Classic Monster" rumour comes true).


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I remember seeing a news story a while ago about how clean are the actual "glass" glasses at different hotels.  They actually set up hidden cameras at different hotels, made sure the glasses were dirty and watched what happened.  All I can say is I will never drink from a "glass" glass at any hotel, even if it is a 5-star hotel!!!
> 
> I came across this article earlier today - Six Flags Parks Files for Bankruptcy Protection  ... sad *



*Six Flags filing bankrupty was along time waiting.But on a ligter note the economy ,hopefully will come back and they can pull out of it.This has got me scared on the small scale parks.Cypress Gardens closed down as with alot of smaller parks.The goverment is trying to help,but can only do so much!!
We got a long road ahead of us.I just pray SW,US and DW will pull thru..
*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Goodnight all.See Ya in the morning!!*


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Have a nice relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... *


----------



## Metro West

I ran over to Universal for a little while this morning...crowds weren't too bad but it was pretty warm. These damn pills have me sweating like a ho at the bus stop!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> These damn pills have me sweating like a ho at the bus stop!


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm heading off...I have laundry and dinner and then bed. 

Have a good evening! 

On a side note...I just saw an OxiClean commercial with our loud mouth friend Billy Mays who I can't stand...I threw up a little in my mouth!


----------



## donaldduck352

*You can deff tell when mac isn't around,only 5 posts allday.Well if you include this one 6.

I'm with you Todd Billy Mays is so aggravating to listen to.Watched his reality show once,I think its called Pitch Man.It just as bad!!*


----------



## circelli

I hope all the homies had a GREAT weekend...unfortunatley tomorrow is MONDAY


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Evening homies.............

DH and I don't care for Billy Mays, but we like the show. Well, we like when Sully cracks on Billy and he gets all upset. 

Schools out for the kids tomorrow, there goes the peace and quiet.


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> I hope all the homies had a GREAT weekend...unfortunatley tomorrow is MONDAY



*You had to remind me>>*


----------



## RAPstar

Two good things about this upcoming week, both on Friday: Payday and my birthday. I'm gonna be 24, ya'll. I feel so old!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good Monday morning.Time to get the week started..*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

Yesterday was "pack my carry-on" day, today I make my outfits. It's a good thing I have plenty of that pesky work to do to keep me busy until I leave it Wednesday. I am impatient to see palm trees and try Sonic for the first time!

Maria


----------



## Metro West

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am impatient to see palm trees and try Sonic for the first time!


 Sonic has great food but so does Steak n' Shake...you should try them as well while you're here.


----------



## keishashadow

Monday, monday, monday...can we do a fast forward?

mac - hope all is well  with ma & pa



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I remember seeing a news story a while ago about how clean are the actual "glass" glasses at different hotels. They actually set up hidden cameras at different hotels, made sure the glasses were dirty and watched what happened. All I can say is I will never drink from a "glass" glass at any hotel, even if it is a 5-star hotel!!! *
> 
> *I came across this article earlier today - Six Flags Parks Files for Bankruptcy Protection ... sad *


it is indeed, local parks have flavour, sad to see them gobbled up by six flaggs in our area, mismanaged-stripped of killer rides-and left to die...geauga lake

i 'broke' this story when it 1st came out, got a thrashing from those who can't imagine this sort of stuff in the happiest place on earth. Here's the archive story from inside edition (i have the full video bookmarked on laptop, will try & remember to post it if still viable later). What got me is people just couldn't imagine that the glasses might be dirty. The contemporary resort got a big drubbing, yet in it's defense will say one of the nicest hotels we've been privledged to stay @ in Orlando

http://www.insideedition.com/news.aspx?storyID=1320



Metro West said:


> I ran over to Universal for a little while this morning...crowds weren't too bad but it was pretty warm. These damn pills have me sweating like a ho at the bus stop!


 
welcome to the jungleSorry you'll feeling icky sticky

now i'll be humming that old hip hop ditty all day



Metro West said:


> On a side note...I just saw an OxiClean commercial with our loud mouth friend Billy Mays who I can't stand...I threw up a little in my mouth!


 
a pittsburgh product who learned the art of the shill on new jersey boardwalk...he hurts my ears. I tried watching the show once & gave up



Metro West said:


> Sonic has great food but so does Steak n' Shake...you should try them as well while you're here.


had a strawberry shake on way home from best buy (dad's day shopping) yesterday. I like their burgers, the chili is basically bean soup & why the skinny fries? We're lucky i guess, a sonic in same area, yet it's been so crowded since it opened (over a year ago) i haven't bothered.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *



RAPstar said:


> Two good things about this upcoming week, both on Friday: Payday and my birthday. I'm gonna be 24, ya'll. I feel so old!!!


**makes mental note to remember cake for Friday**




Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> Yesterday was "pack my carry-on" day, today I make my outfits. It's a good thing I have plenty of that pesky work to do to keep me busy until I leave it Wednesday. I am impatient to see palm trees and try Sonic for the first time!
> 
> Maria



* ... Unlike me who usually leaves packing until the last minute *


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Sorry I haven't been around but still fighting with this dental problem cause it seems like the antibotics aren't working 
Oh well we leave for orlando on sunday and not letting it stop me  *


----------



## ky07

*Funny story MIL is arguing with DW that epcot is not a part of disney and when DW gets me to tell it is she gets mad and slams the door *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

So, the consensus on Steak & Shake? I like steak and I like shakes...so it sounds good. Skinny fries -- like shoestring potatoes? 

Inquiring minds -- sounds like the chili is a big "miss"!

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..

I love Steak and Shake.Cant go wrong with anything there!!

Hope that tooth problem clears up this week Lawrence.*


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh. I hate summer heat.


----------



## Metro West

Worfiedoodles said:


> So, the consensus on Steak & Shake? I like steak and I like shakes...so it sounds good. Skinny fries -- like shoestring potatoes?


 Check out the menu on the website...I'm getting hungry just looking at it. Their service is really fast too. 

http://www.steaknshake.com/default-home.asp


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Metro West said:


> Check out the menu on the website...I'm getting hungry just looking at it. Their service is really fast too.
> 
> http://www.steaknshake.com/default-home.asp



Ok, I'm hooked! I went to the "locations" in Orlando, but didn't recognize any of the street names. Is there a location near I-Drive? 

Maria


----------



## marciemi

RAPstar said:


> Ugh. I hate summer heat.



I used the A/C in my car for the first time today!  

Still haven't even turned on a fan in the house, let alone the A/C!


----------



## donaldduck352

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, I'm hooked! I went to the "locations" in Orlando, but didn't recognize any of the street names. Is there a location near I-Drive?
> 
> Maria



*12163 South Apoka-Vineland Rd.
From I-4 exit 68 or mapquest it from were your staying.Although Metro knows exactly were its at!!*


----------



## Metro West

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, I'm hooked! I went to the "locations" in Orlando, but didn't recognize any of the street names. Is there a location near I-Drive?
> 
> Maria


 Unfortunately...all of those locations are away from I Drive. Are you going to have a car?



donaldduck352 said:


> *12163 South Apoka-Vineland Rd.
> From I-4 exit 68 or mapquest it from were your staying.Although Metro knows exactly were its at!!*


 That's the location just north of The Crossroads at WDW...it's in a shopping center but still a LONG way from I Drive.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thats true.The rest are even further.Kissimmee Colanial Dr.and further..*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Oh sure, build my hopes up then dash them  ...we will have a car, so perhaps I can convince dh to leave I-Drive. Honestly, he can find that and so that's pretty much where he's willing to go...any good suggestions that are actually on I-Drive? I love the idea of Sonic, but I'd also like to get out of the car to eat! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

marciemi said:


> I used the A/C in my car for the first time today!
> 
> Still haven't even turned on a fan in the house, let alone the A/C!



I know, why am I walking around in June wearing a jacket, surrounded by people wearing jackets? This is just wrong!  Did I mention I'm still turning the electric blanket on at night? DH won't let me turn the heat on anymore. 

Maria


----------



## marciemi

Worfiedoodles said:


> I know, why am I walking around in June wearing a jacket, surrounded by people wearing jackets? This is just wrong!  Did I mention I'm still turning the electric blanket on at night? DH won't let me turn the heat on anymore.
> 
> Maria



Two nights ago was the first night I didn't use my electric blanket on high!  I told my husband in the morning and he was like .  Meanwhile, although I'm in sweats freezing with it on, he's in boxers and sleeping on top of the blankets.  But summer may be coming since we've had 2 days of almost "nice" weather and it should be heading your way!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*It's been quite warm here ... right now (7:40 pm), it's still 77F ... have had our A/C on for the past week - no electric blankets needed here*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies.

Sorry about the toothache, St. L.  Hopefully it won't be too bad on your trip.

Super hot and humid here today.  I walked ten feet outside to the car and back, and was rather sticky when I got back to the porch.  Ninties forecast all week and rain to make our hometown a sauna. 

Maybe I'll just sit by the AC all day tomorrow.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!
Happy Tuesday


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning homies!


----------



## coastermom

Hey Homies 

Been very busy here . Still have the kiddies in school until the 26th of June . UGH it stinks . The weather here has not been so great we are getting cold weather and RAIN it has not been even close to hot and humid. Looking forward to some nice warm weather . 


Hope all the homies are good ///

Talk to you later


----------



## Laurabearz

Just boppin in from Hilton Head Island! It's hot, but the ocean is refreshing. Might even hit 100 by the end of the week!!! Yay!!!! 

Ok off to re apply sun screen!


----------



## Darcy03231

Good morning everyone!

Well, its official.   I've lost my mind.   DD's best friend and her sister (twins) moved away about 6 weeks ago.   We live in a small city in NH and they moved to a very rural area of NC (their Dad got transferred).   All three girls are juniors this year, so, of course, next year is senior year.   Both girls are very unhappy with the move.   They're used to living in a city and having everything close by.   Evidently even go grocery shopping there they have to drive 20 miles.   DD starts hinting around that her best friend wants to come back, so I know what's coming.   I ask about the sister, who also wants to come back.  So, sucker that I am, both girls are now coming back to live with us for their senior year.   I'll have three 18 y.o. girls for a year.   WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!!  

In all seriousness, they're great kids and we have plenty of room (my two oldest are out own their own).   The new school wouldn't take all their credits from our school, so if they stayed in NC they wouldn't be able to graduate next year.   Both girls are high honors students, have contacted the school and can come back without missing any credits and both of them got their old jobs back.    Their parents aren't thrilled with the situation, but realize its best for their daughters.   I felt so bad for their mom, she was in tears on the phone last night.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Darcy03231 said:


> I'll have three 18 y.o. girls for a year.   WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, they're great kids and we have plenty of room (my two oldest are out own their own).   The new school wouldn't take all their credits from our school, so if they stayed in NC they wouldn't be able to graduate next year.   Both girls are high honors students, have contacted the school and can come back without missing any credits and both of them got their old jobs back.    Their parents aren't thrilled with the situation, but realize its best for their daughters.   I felt so bad for their mom, she was in tears on the phone last night.
> 
> Wish me luck!




GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's really sweet and generous of you to take both of them for the school year.  They'll all love you forever for it!  And teenage girls are a hoot.  You'll have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## Tinker-tude

oh, yeah....

Good afternoon, Homies!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

'Afternoon, Homies! Now I've finished my laundry and can do the fellas. Still working on that pesky packing. I'm loading and charging ds's new ipod nano. His stopped working the week before last, and it's cheaper to buy a new one than fix it...He's going to be very surprised when he finds it in his carry-on, as he told us he knew we couldn't afford to replace it. This is the same kid who told us he figures we have half of a half million dollars in the bank. I don't know how 11 yr. old minds work, but the conclusions they draw are interesting! 

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*  ... afternoon everyone ...

Lawrence - I do hope that toothache goes away before you head on your vacation ... sending mummy dust your way!!*



Darcy03231 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Well, its official.   I've lost my mind.   DD's best friend and her sister (twins) moved away about 6 weeks ago.   We live in a small city in NH and they moved to a very rural area of NC (their Dad got transferred).   All three girls are juniors this year, so, of course, next year is senior year.   Both girls are very unhappy with the move.   They're used to living in a city and having everything close by.   Evidently even go grocery shopping there they have to drive 20 miles.   DD starts hinting around that her best friend wants to come back, so I know what's coming.   I ask about the sister, who also wants to come back.  So, sucker that I am, both girls are now coming back to live with us for their senior year.   I'll have three 18 y.o. girls for a year.   WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, they're great kids and we have plenty of room (my two oldest are out own their own).   The new school wouldn't take all their credits from our school, so if they stayed in NC they wouldn't be able to graduate next year.   Both girls are high honors students, have contacted the school and can come back without missing any credits and both of them got their old jobs back.    Their parents aren't thrilled with the situation, but realize its best for their daughters.   I felt so bad for their mom, she was in tears on the phone last night.
> 
> Wish me luck!



*  That's very generous of you ... good luck with 3 18 year olds under one roof!! *


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *  ... afternoon everyone ...
> 
> Lawrence - I do hope that toothache goes away before you head on your vacation ... sending mummy dust your way!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *  That's very generous of you ... good luck with 3 18 year olds under one roof!! *


*Thanks for the mummy dust cdn and all you homies wishing me well must be work cause not in that much pain today and not all the way normal but feeling 100% better than I have been in past few days and I can see the concern in DW's face cause she wants to go but doesn't like seeing me in pain but I told her this is her trip and no matter how bad I feel she is going and she is going to have a good time *


----------



## Darcy03231

Cdn Friends of Pooh;32298098[FONT="Century Gothic" said:
			
		

> *  That's very generous of you ... good luck with 3 18 year olds under one roof!! *[/FONT]



Can you imagine what its going to be like during a certain time of the month?   Poor DH and DS will have to hide out in the garage!  Actually, with their luck it will probably be one of us every week.   They'll never get to escape

In all honesty they're very sweet girls.   They can't wait to get back here.   They heard today from the school that they won't miss any credits for their junior year and they're on track to graduate with the class next June.  and they both have their old jobs back.   I imagine between school, work, church (they're both very active in their church and are looking forward to going back) and some social activities they probably won't be around much other than to eat, sleep and change clothes (just like DD).  I really don't anticipate any problems with them.   They've been at my house a lot over the years and I know there won't be any issues with the house rules.


----------



## Metro West

Well...heading to read a bit...a bad storm is rumbling around.

Have a good night!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Well...heading to read a bit...a bad storm is rumbling around.
> 
> Have a good night!



*Get ready Todd.Just got back from Leesburg and it was nasty.It looked like a welding shop in the cab of my truck with all the lightning.I could barely see 10' in front of me it was raining so hard.All this is heading your way!!*


----------



## RAPstar

hi all!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey whats up Andy?*


----------



## RAPstar

Just hanging at home, kinda tired.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, all.  Time to bathe the kids.

Exciting, I know.


----------



## bubba's mom

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, all.  Time to bathe the kids.
> 
> Exciting, I know.





I'm thinking batheing the husband would be more exciting 



Summer really needs to arrive.  This overcast, rainy weather sux   We're going to be in the 70s till late next week...then, we leave for Florida and will not be used to the 90+.  The boys will complain they're hot..I, of course, will be lovin it 

Where is summer....please arrive in PA.

Lawrence...I don't think your pain is any better...?...did I read that?  Just go to Florida and have plenty of adult beverages, take pain meds and all will be okay   ...after all, you've got some coasters waiting for you and the Mrs.

Nite all...busy day tomorrow...best be gettin' some shut eye!


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Get ready Todd.Just got back from Leesburg and it was nasty.It looked like a welding shop in the cab of my truck with all the lightning.I could barely see 10' in front of me it was raining so hard.All this is heading your way!!*


 The rains came around 8pm but the thunder/lightning started earlier. It was a very strange storm. My power flickered a couple of times but didn't go out. It was pretty much gone by 9:30pm.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> I'm thinking batheing the husband would be more exciting
> 
> 
> 
> Summer really needs to arrive.  This overcast, rainy weather sux   We're going to be in the 70s till late next week...then, we leave for Florida and will not be used to the 90+.  The boys will complain they're hot..I, of course, will be lovin it
> 
> Where is summer....please arrive in PA.
> 
> Lawrence...I don't think your pain is any better...?...did I read that?  Just go to Florida and have plenty of adult beverages, take pain meds and all will be okay   ...after all, you've got some coasters waiting for you and the Mrs.
> 
> Nite all...busy day tomorrow...best be gettin' some shut eye!


*No I ment to say I am feeling alot better Barb and trust me come monday there will be Rum Runners in my future 
Good morning homies *


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning homies-
Happy hump day! 
Leaving for our family mini vacation this morning. Going to the Wisconsin Dells(about 3 1/2 hr drive from our place)-staying a few days.

Been so busy, haven't had a chance to put up a vacation ticker! oh well.
Gotta call into the school now for an absent, where DD has summer school.


Hope everyone is doing well.

Hasn't warmed up here too much either, in the Chicago area.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Good morning homies-
> Happy hump day!
> Leaving for our family mini vacation this morning. Going to the Wisconsin Dells(about 3 1/2 hr drive from our place)-staying a few days.
> 
> Been so busy, haven't had a chance to put up a vacation ticker! oh well.
> Gotta call into the school now for an absent, where DD has summer school.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Hasn't warmed up here too much either, in the Chicago area.
> 
> Have a good day everyone


*Hope you have a great time Rose *


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies! 



bubba's mom said:


> I'm thinking
> Summer really needs to arrive.  This overcast, rainy weather sux   We're going to be in the 70s till late next week...then, we leave for Florida and will not be used to the 90+.  The boys will complain they're hot..I, of course, will be lovin it
> 
> Where is summer....please arrive in PA.



Strange weather we're having here in PA huh?  My daughter is dying to go swimming and it's only 60 out today.  I keep telling her its not warm enough, the pool is like an ice bath.  But schools out means summer to her and summer means swimming.  Maybe I should let her take a dip.  that would be her expression.

I am so jealous of all of you on your way to Florida, wish it were us!  I just have to wait until August. 

Busy day today, we are surrendering our rabbit to a local zoo because we can't take her with us on our move.  I'm also selling a buncha stuff on craigslist my daughters are to old to play with and PC/video games my DH is done with.  Best way to have a yard sale, sit around in your jammies and list stuff on Craigslist, no heat and no haggling!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all

Weather in NYC is horriable too . Either it is Raining or it is COLD ...Kids have 7 days of school left and are looking for summer weather ... can't find it here . 

Went out and got all new shorts and tanks , they are all sitting in the drawers waiting to be worn ... it really is horriable here ..


Other then that not much going on ... 7 DAYS of SCHOOL LEFT !!! oh I can't wait till it is OVER ...

Gotta go clean ..BBL


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> Go check it out and follow your gut feeling.  How likely is the job in CO to be a permanent job?  What part of the state is it in?  Moving during high school isn't as terrible as you might think.  You just end up with two groups of friends in different places.
> 
> I know there are a lot of aspects to consider like moving expenses, possible differences in cost of living, selling your house, the arts scene in CO, etc.  Just do your research and follow your gut feeling.
> 
> How much time does he have to consider the offer?  Will the company help with moving expenses?



Well, I checked out the area online.  No wonder they were willing to pay the extra $.  There's this little "hill" 60 miles away called, Aspen.  
Lots are going for $250,000.  Page after page of 40 to 60 MILLION dollar homes.  No, thanks.




marciemi said:


>



I love the little guy w/o muscles flexing.



Metro West said:


> Sonic has great food but so does Steak n' Shake...you should try them as well while you're here.



Steak N Shake--best shakes.  But my kids don't like it--go figure.  Great chili, too.  Love Sonic's chili dogs and old time drive-in atmosphere.



Darcy03231 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Well, its official.   I've lost my mind.   DD's best friend and her sister (twins) moved away about 6 weeks ago.   We live in a small city in NH and they moved to a very rural area of NC (their Dad got transferred).   All three girls are juniors this year, so, of course, next year is senior year.   Both girls are very unhappy with the move.   They're used to living in a city and having everything close by.   Evidently even go grocery shopping there they have to drive 20 miles.   DD starts hinting around that her best friend wants to come back, so I know what's coming.   I ask about the sister, who also wants to come back.  So, sucker that I am, both girls are now coming back to live with us for their senior year.   I'll have three 18 y.o. girls for a year.   WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, they're great kids and we have plenty of room (my two oldest are out own their own).   The new school wouldn't take all their credits from our school, so if they stayed in NC they wouldn't be able to graduate next year.   Both girls are high honors students, have contacted the school and can come back without missing any credits and both of them got their old jobs back.    Their parents aren't thrilled with the situation, but realize its best for their daughters.   I felt so bad for their mom, she was in tears on the phone last night.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Wow.  Good luck.

Been sunny and warm here for about a week.  Raining today.  Good thing to get garden growing.  Bad thing to get grass to growing.

Cutest little dog showed up last night.  Looks like a mini pinscher, but solid rusty color.  We tried to leave last night and he followed us about 1/2 mile, so we had to return and tied him on our porch.  

Called the shelter and no one is claiming.  I hope with this economy that someone just didn't dump him.

He's hysterical.  He's only about 8 inches high and can jump straight up about 3 ft.  My dogs were going nuts, so I brought them into the living room and this little guy keeps jumping up to peek in the windows.

Can't keep him, 'cause the grumpy DH was going ballistic even tying him up.  I keep saying that I knew I shouldn't have married someone who doesn't truly like animals--they're only useful for hunting.  17 yrs later and I'm still saying that.


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> So, the consensus on Steak & Shake? I like steak and I like shakes...so it sounds good. Skinny fries -- like shoestring potatoes?
> 
> Inquiring minds -- sounds like the chili is a big "miss"!
> 
> Maria


 
very shoestringy, im all about fries, but the ones @ our local are so tastless & dried out, i pick another side of the menu

im fussy re chili, not real big on tons of beans & that is basically what it is, yet if ur hankering for some half-decent tasting chili soup it's okay



Laurabearz said:


> Just boppin in from Hilton Head Island! It's hot, but the ocean is refreshing. Might even hit 100 by the end of the week!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> Ok off to re apply sun screen!


 
woo-hoo, did u stay DVC? we've never had the chance as we typically hit Myrtle Beach.



ky07 said:


> *there will be Rum Runners in my future *


 
arrgggh matey lol never a more worthy tag

morning all

jr survived his teeth issue, all the wisdom toothies gone away & nearing chipmunk status.  im told after 3 days his head will be as big as it's going to get, would hate to see how large it'd be without the steriods &ice.

marci forgot to mention u son looked like he was having fun in the mud, all boys like to get  down &dirty lol

minnie - me thinks u have a new pooch

have a good one all


----------



## Darcy03231

Good morning everyone!

Well the sun has finally made an appearance today - I guess we should make the most of it because according to the reports it will be gone again by Friday.   I WANT SUMMER!!

Kids are out of school on Friday.  With all the snow we had this winter and days to make up it really stretched the year out.   DS gets to go back on 7/6 for the rest of July.   Since he decided to waste his time this last semester he has to take two classes this summer.   His reacation was pretty funny when we told him he had to go to summer school "WHAT!! Summer school is for the screwoffs!".   Um, exactly.   Just what you've done the last semester.  Hopefully this will teach him that if he doesn't do it during the school year he'll have to do it during the summer and he won't want to go to summer school again!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ky07

Darcy03231 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Well the sun has finally made an appearance today - I guess we should make the most of it because according to the reports it will be gone again by Friday.   I WANT SUMMER!!
> 
> Kids are out of school on Friday.  With all the snow we had this winter and days to make up it really stretched the year out.   DS gets to go back on 7/6 for the rest of July.   Since he decided to waste his time this last semester he has to take two classes this summer.   His reacation was pretty funny when we told him he had to go to summer school "WHAT!! Summer school is for the screwoffs!".   Um, exactly.   Just what you've done the last semester.  Hopefully this will teach him that if he doesn't do it during the school year he'll have to do it during the summer and he won't want to go to summer school again!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


*I can actually say I know what you are going thru cause my oldest DS likes to get all a's at the begining of the year and then he thinks he can skate by the rest of the year on that and then tries a mad dash to bring them up at the end of the year.
Now he is talking about collage and I told him with his grades and they will see how he likes to slacks off that he will be lucky if he can get into a community collage *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ...*


----------



## RAPstar

just popping in to say hi. Watching "Chess - In Concert" on PBS tonight. Catch ya later!


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.Another day,less another dollar!!!*


----------



## Metro West

Morning and happy Thursday to all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

We are off to the Darkside this morning! Everyone be happy and well, and I'll catch you at the end of the month (except for St. Lawrence, I just might run into you at the Mummy!)

Oh, and I did it! I lost 5 lbs in 5 days! Now I just have to not gain it back in 10...

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> We are off to the Darkside this morning! Everyone be happy and well, and I'll catch you at the end of the month (except for St. Lawrence, I just might run into you at the Mummy!)
> 
> Oh, and I did it! I lost 5 lbs in 5 days! Now I just have to not gain it back in 10...
> 
> Maria




*Have a great trip and take plenty of pics..*


----------



## ky07

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> We are off to the Darkside this morning! Everyone be happy and well, and I'll catch you at the end of the month (except for St. Lawrence, I just might run into you at the Mummy!)
> 
> Oh, and I did it! I lost 5 lbs in 5 days! Now I just have to not gain it back in 10...
> 
> Maria


*You can't miss me I will be the big guy in green tennis shoes 
Good morning homies *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Good morning!

And goodnight.

Long night organizing, so now I'm off to take a short nap before the boys get up.

Can we say, "ZOMBIE"?


Zzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies!  

Looks like another rainy stormy cool day in PA.  No swimming for the kiddos, but the bright side, I guess I can get them to go through their toys so we can get rid of the old ones they don't play with for our move.  

Who am i kidding, I won't be able to get them off the Xbox 360 and stop them from playing Left For Dead long enough. 




Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> We are off to the Darkside this morning! Everyone be happy and well, and I'll catch you at the end of the month (except for St. Lawrence, I just might run into you at the Mummy!)
> 
> Oh, and I did it! I lost 5 lbs in 5 days! Now I just have to not gain it back in 10...
> 
> Maria




Congrats on the weightloss and have a great trip!


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by before leaving work...another famous summer thunderstorm is hitting downtown Orlando with a vengance right now!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Just stopping by before leaving work...another famous summer thunderstorm is hitting downtown Orlando with a vengance right now!


*Hope it cuts that out before we get down there sunday *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *You can't miss me I will be the big guy in green tennis shoes
> Good morning homies *



*I remember you posting a picture of them green tennis shoes.You wont be hard to pick out of a crowd!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Just stopping by before leaving work...another famous summer thunderstorm is hitting downtown Orlando with a vengance right now!



*Yeah we got a nasty one today in Ocala!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Its soooo hot outside!!


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Evening all. Its soooo hot outside!!



*Not much better here.The temp was 95 with heat index of 105,until the storm of the month hit..*


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

donaldduck352 said:


> *Not much better here.The temp was 95 with heat index of 105,until the storm of the month hit..*



Maybe we should rethink this whole moving to FL thing. 


Nah, living close to Universal makes up for it1


----------



## donaldduck352

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Maybe we should rethink this whole moving to FL thing.
> 
> 
> Nah, living close to Universal makes up for it1



*Just gotta remember,central FLA is the lightning capitol of N America..
You do get used too it tho.It happens everyday in the summer..
But the good of living here deff outways the bad!!

Goodnight all.*


----------



## minniejack

Spent yesterday evening in the ER.  DD got a concussion when her feet slipped out from under her in the rain.  She's better now.

We had a huge storm here last night.  Worst I've seen here in ages.  Huge deluge.  Tornadoes in the neighboring county in Ohio.  Today's paper showed a really cool pic of where the rain washed out under the train tracks.

DH got the state wrong and it's Montana that he might be considering a new job in.  Big Sky country.  Gotta check this one out.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just gotta remember,central FLA is the lightning capitol of N America..
> You do get used too it tho.It happens everyday in the summer..
> But the good of living here deff outways the bad!!
> 
> Goodnight all.*



I was more concerned with the 95 degrees and 105 with the heat index than the lightning. 



Minnie your poor DD.  Hope she feels better soon.  Sending good vibes.


----------



## Tinker-tude

I guess we southerners get all the hot weather.  TX, FL, and MS have reported in.  It's been 98 here the last two days and really humid.  By August there will be no getting dry after the sun comes up.

We're planning to spend a day or two in Memphis next month to see relatives and a dog show.  I'm hoping some of the relatives will watch the boys for awhile so I can go to the dog show and watch the dogs instead of chasing kids who think every dog will be as nice and patient as their own.  I did that last fall and swore never again.




minniejack said:


> Spent yesterday evening in the ER.  DD got a concussion when her feet slipped out from under her in the rain.  She's better now.
> 
> We had a huge storm here last night.  Worst I've seen here in ages.  Huge deluge.  Tornadoes in the neighboring county in Ohio.  Today's paper showed a really cool pic of where the rain washed out under the train tracks.
> 
> DH got the state wrong and it's Montana that he might be considering a new job in.  Big Sky country.  Gotta check this one out.




Ouch, concussions are no fun!  Glad she's okay now.  Hope her owie head stops hurting soon. 

Northern MT has the most gorgeous mountains!  I keep telling DH we need to go there someday on vacation so he can see Glacier National Park.  The lower hill country is really beautiful, too.  Lots of open rolling space.  I have no idea what kind of dance opportunities DD would have.  Good luck with your research and decisions!


----------



## RAPstar

Hey!!!!



I'm 24 today!


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> I guess we southerners get all the hot weather.  TX, FL, and MS have reported in.  It's been 98 here the last two days and really humid.  By August there will be no getting dry after the sun comes up.
> 
> We're planning to spend a day or two in Memphis next month to see relatives and a dog show.  I'm hoping some of the relatives will watch the boys for awhile so I can go to the dog show and watch the dogs instead of chasing kids who think every dog will be as nice and patient as their own.  I did that last fall and swore never again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, concussions are no fun!  Glad she's okay now.  Hope her owie head stops hurting soon.
> 
> Northern MT has the most gorgeous mountains!  I keep telling DH we need to go there someday on vacation so he can see Glacier National Park.  The lower hill country is really beautiful, too.  Lots of open rolling space.  I have no idea what kind of dance opportunities DD would have.  Good luck with your research and decisions!



thanks for all the well wishes DD's way. 

When I saw the pictures of the Park on a realty page, I started yelling 'cause that's my dream vaca.  A long time ago one of the residents went there for his honeymoon and showed me pics.  Simply gorgeous.  I've always wanted to go.

It's an opportunity of a lifetime and my DH could make in 3 yrs now what it would take him 6 to make here. And the two men who are going from here respect him and he respects them.That's important. He's worked off and on with them at various mines for years. But he also doesn't want to go to some Hell hole like he had in Virginia. 

It'd be 2000 miles from elderly parents.  Not like a 5 hr. jaunt from Virginia when we lived there. 

We'll have to see. 

Violin, Cello would be more important than the dance and I'm sure they'd have that.   Have to check it out.


----------



## Metro West

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Maybe we should rethink this whole moving to FL thing.


 It's HOT in the summer but wait until winter when it's 79 degrees and sunny and your friends back home are freezing their tails off and you're walking around in shorts.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies! 



Metro West said:


> It's HOT in the summer but wait until winter when it's 79 degrees and sunny and your friends back home are freezing their tails off and you're walking around in shorts.



Ahhh I remember those days, I did live in Florida before, moved to Boca when I was 18, then I lived in Miami for 5, and finally Lauderdale/Tamarac area for 4.  I used to call around Christmas time to hear about the ice in the driveway, or shoveling the snow, and not miss one bit of it! 

When you move back up North you forget about just how hot the summers get there.  But I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## marciemi

Just a quick reply here while I cool off from running.  Ran 3 miles and Im dying  from the heat, not the running.  And its up to a balmy 67 here at the time!  Yeah, I know, some of you might not find it as sweltering!  I'm guessing you'd be in jackets!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies and happy birthday Andy 
Man 24 that age seems like a lifetime ago for me and now I feel old *


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Just a quick reply here while I cool off from running.  Ran 3 miles and Im dying  from the heat, not the running.  And its up to a balmy 67 here at the time!  Yeah, I know, some of you might not find it as sweltering!  I'm guessing you'd be in jackets!



A 67 with humidity is killer weather.  Drink lots and lots.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Friday everyone ...*



minniejack said:


> Spent yesterday evening in the ER.  DD got a concussion when her feet slipped out from under her in the rain.  She's better now.
> 
> We had a huge storm here last night.  Worst I've seen here in ages.  Huge deluge.  Tornadoes in the neighboring county in Ohio.  Today's paper showed a really cool pic of where the rain washed out under the train tracks.
> 
> DH got the state wrong and it's Montana that he might be considering a new job in.  Big Sky country.  Gotta check this one out.



*Hope DD is doing better today ...

Wow Montana!!!  The Montana/Canadian border is about 5 1/2 hours directly south of us!!  Glacier National Park is most beautiful!!*








RAPstar said:


> Hey!!!!
> 
> I'm 24 today!


----------



## circelli

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDY


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> A 67 with humidity is killer weather.  Drink lots and lots.



Wait a minute....  I'm thinking this might be sarcasm! 

Anyways, our "hot" weather only lasted for about another half hour after I typed that.  Then it became very ominous and now we're back to the wonderful showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Wait a minute....  I'm thinking this might be sarcasm!
> 
> Anyways, our "hot" weather only lasted for about another half hour after I typed that.  Then it became very ominous and now we're back to the wonderful showers and thunderstorms.



 it does look pretty sarcastic, but I truly know what the humidity can do at 67. 

 Right, now, I sitting here at 80 with 97 percent humidity and sweat rolling down my back.  And the thunder is rolling in, too.


----------



## RAPstar

Thanks for the birthday wishes, ya'll!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Hey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 24 today!




_HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ROB!!!!!!!!!!!!_




Hope you have lots of fun and get lots of parental moolah.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Happy Friday everyone ...*
> 
> *
> Wow Montana!!!  The Montana/Canadian border is about 5 1/2 hours directly south of us!!  Glacier National Park is most beautiful!!*



How did I miss that you are in Edmonton?  For some odd reason I though you lived in Manitoba.  

Hey, do you know Sharon Bennett?  You must know her, she lives right by you in Calgary.


----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Happy Friday everyone ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hope DD is doing better today ...
> 
> Wow Montana!!!  The Montana/Canadian border is about 5 1/2 hours directly south of us!!  Glacier National Park is most beautiful!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []



Wow when I look at that map, I feel more scared than my kids do!

DH is going to check out the mine site and then decide.  It's an opportunity of a lifetime.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...it's gonna be HOT HOT HOT here this weekend...heat index will reach 105 today and tomorrow. No parks for me this weekend.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Afternoon Homies!  



Metro West said:


> Morning all...it's gonna be HOT HOT HOT here this weekend...heat index will reach 105 today and tomorrow. No parks for me this weekend.









Happy Belated Birthday Rapstar! 


Another rainy dreary day here in PA.  Great box packing weather.


----------



## macraven

Hey Lucy..............I'm home.............!!!


now i have to play ketchup and see what i have missed.

and i noticed i have emails from some of youse guys and gonna read them too.


be back later..........
mac


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> Hey Lucy..............I'm home.............!!!
> 
> 
> now i have to play ketchup and see what i have missed.
> 
> and i noticed i have emails from some of youse guys and gonna read them too.
> 
> 
> be back later..........
> mac



Glad to see you back!!!

Hope all is okay with you and your parental units!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon ... Happy weekend all!*



macraven said:


> Hey Lucy..............I'm home.............!!!


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Glad to see you back!!!
> 
> Hope all is okay with you and your parental units!!





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon ... Happy weekend all!*






thank you
thank you



as i click my red slippers, "there is no place like home.........."  


man, i have a lot to play ketchup with on this thread....


first thing i have to do right now is go buy a vacuum sweeper.
mine died about  weeks ago and with me being gone 10 days, this place is filthy...............

_suprisingly, i did notice the dump looked dumpier when i walked in...
_


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Getting pack for the darkside and DW is mad about having to pay for checked bags and says thats taking away from her fun money *


----------



## circelli

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Getting pack for the darkside and DW is mad about having to pay for checked bags and says thats taking away from her fun money *



I know how she feels!! 
I hope that you are both feeling better and have atleast 1 drink for me!!! 
Have fun!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Getting pack for the darkside and DW is mad about having to pay for checked bags and says thats taking away from her fun money *


 Since you're leaving tomorrow, I thought I would share the forecast with you. Tomorrow...the high temperature is expected to be 97 with a heat index of 115!  

Welcome to Florida!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Since you're leaving tomorrow, I thought I would share the forecast with you. Tomorrow...the high temperature is expected to be 97 with a heat index of 115!
> 
> Welcome to Florida!


*Thats what I heard cause a lady at a local store told us she just got back from Daytona and she was only out in the sun for 10 mins and got a sun burn but I tlod her we were staying onsite and if it gets too hot on me I will head back to the hotel *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all..
Todd is right,it is brutal hot down here!!*


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Wow it is brutal down there.  Can't imagine what it will be like in August.  


Welcome back Mac!!    DH and I signed up for our Hard Rock All Access Membership the other day, wonder how long it will take to come in the mail.


----------



## Metro West

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Wow it is brutal down there.  Can't imagine what it will be like in August.


 I hope it cools down some soon...but I will say this...I will deal with the heat as long as the hurricanes stay away!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Getting pack for the darkside and DW is mad about having to pay for checked bags and says thats taking away from her fun money *


*
Tell her she can leave all her clothes at home and not take a suitcase, but then she'd have to buy clothes there and spend even more money than it costs for the checked bag fee ... 

Have a great trip!!! *


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Welcome back Mac!

Hi to all the sweltering Florida homies! Try to stay cool!

I'm trying to remember what hot weather feels like......   60 degrees and raining, raining, raining here... 

Going to build an ark tomorrow....  

Happy Birthday Rapstar!


Best, E


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Tell her she can leave all her clothes at home and not take a suitcase, but then she'd have to buy clothes there and spend even more money than it costs for the checked bag fee ...
> 
> Have a great trip!!! *


*I will and thanks I know we will have a great time only if she won't worry about the boys cause she has already began with the youngest because he told her he missed her and he has only been gone 1 day *


----------



## ky07

*Well good night homies I am hitting the sack cause we have to be up early to get to the airport and then we will be at the darkside or should I say hot and humid Orlando *


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm hanging it up tonight too...going to read a while and then lights out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Tonight's Harper's Island was great and ABC _FINALLY_ showed a new episode of Eli Stone. That stupid network shouldn't have cancelled it to begin with. 

Good night and have a pleasant tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Wow it is brutal down there.  Can't imagine what it will be like in August.
> 
> 
> Welcome back Mac!!    DH and I signed up for our Hard Rock All Access Membership the other day, wonder how long it will take to come in the mail.



thanks.
i think it was only a week or less for me to get my gift and cards from the all access club.



EPRV We love Disney said:


> Welcome back Mac!
> 
> Hi to all the sweltering Florida homies! Try to stay cool!
> 
> I'm trying to remember what hot weather feels like......   60 degrees and raining, raining, raining here...
> 
> Going to build an ark tomorrow....
> 
> Happy Birthday Rapstar!
> 
> 
> Best, E



thankie you too.

yea, rain is wet alrighty.
it's time for mr sun to stick around now.


happy belated birthday andy.

good bye and have a great trip St. Lawrence.



i bought my sweeper and cleaned the house today.
then i went back to bed and slept.


now i am up.............


going to watch some tv now.


----------



## RAPstar

Welcome back, Mac!! Just got home from Dave and Busters. Had some good pasta...but before I got Sprinkles cupcakes. OMG, sooooooo good!! THere was one I tried that I didn't like, but they had this key lime cupcake that made me drool!! It was sooo good. Then at Dave and Busters, their ticket scale thing was broken, so everyone who took their tickets in got like an extra 2,000 tickets. I got a total of 5,000 and got some nifty stuff for me, my sister and Shane. Anywho, just lounging at home and going to bed soon.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> Hey Lucy..............I'm home.............!!!
> 
> 
> now i have to play ketchup and see what i have missed.
> 
> and i noticed i have emails from some of youse guys and gonna read them too.
> 
> 
> be back later..........
> mac




MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We missed you, lovely lady. 



I'm finally going to bed.  Tomorrow (actually, today....) I'm wearing blue to church for Father's Day.  I'm scheduled to sing for the congregation.  We'll see if I have any vocal chords after a night of no sleep.


Happy Father's Day to all the daddy homies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
We are heading to the airport in a few mins and we will be at RPR about 2:00pm or so and Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there *


----------



## Metro West

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers out there and.....


Welcome back Mac!


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> thank you
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> as i click my red slippers, "there is no place like home.........."
> 
> 
> man, i have a lot to play ketchup with on this thread....
> 
> 
> first thing i have to do right now is go buy a vacuum sweeper.
> mine died about  weeks ago and with me being gone 10 days, this place is filthy...............
> 
> _suprisingly, i did notice the dump looked dumpier when i walked in...
> _



I told you guys to clean up the place so she wouldn't know about the party...



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Getting pack for the darkside and DW is mad about having to pay for checked bags and says thats taking away from her fun money *



Scream as you're going UP the hills for me--it gets the newbies scared.


----------



## RAPstar

Hello all!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Welcome back, Mac!! Just got home from Dave and Busters. Had some good pasta...but before I got Sprinkles cupcakes. OMG, sooooooo good!! THere was one I tried that I didn't like, but they had this key lime cupcake that made me drool!! It was sooo good. Then at Dave and Busters, their ticket scale thing was broken, so everyone who took their tickets in got like an extra 2,000 tickets. I got a total of 5,000 and got some nifty stuff for me, my sister and Shane. Anywho, just lounging at home and going to bed soon.



tanks homie.
are those tickets made out of chocolate?
5000 choc tickets would hit the spot right now...



Tinker-tude said:


> MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We missed you, lovely lady.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally going to bed.  Tomorrow (actually, today....) I'm wearing blue to church for Father's Day.  I'm scheduled to sing for the congregation.  We'll see if I have any vocal chords after a night of no sleep.
> 
> 
> Happy Father's Day to all the daddy homies!!!!!!!!!!!!



tanks, it is great to be back.
i'm sure you were great today singing.
i'm told you have a fantastic voice.

yes, never forget the dads....



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> We are heading to the airport in a few mins and we will be at RPR about 2:00pm or so and Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there *



i bet right now you are at the hotel....
i hope you take a picture of your dw so we can see how excited she was when you walked down that beautiful corridor at rph.




Metro West said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the fathers out there and.....
> 
> 
> Welcome back Mac!



thanks homie.

you do realize how Father's Day came into being....

moms all over had her day in May.
then the dads said, hey, wait a minute, when is my turn.....





minniejack said:


> I told you guys to clean up the place so she wouldn't know about the party...




someone here did not get the memo............




i'm having a good fathers day today.
none of my sons are fathers...........and that is a good thing.

mr mac went to see his parents and i get the whole house here to myself...
well, sons are here but they hide in their rooms when they see the vacuum sweeper and a mop out.......


----------



## RAPstar

I wish the tickets were chocolate, mac. But I did get some Jelly Belly jelly beans and some other candy. And I got me a t-shirt, and then my sister some pajama pants. And then my sister, Shane and I each got a baseball cap. And I still have some tickets left!! lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Daddy's Day to all the human and fur kid Dad's out there ... *


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Happy Father's Day to all the father's here who celebrate on the Darkside!  



Metro West said:


> I hope it cools down some soon...but I will say this...I will deal with the heat as long as the hurricanes stay away!



I was down there for Andrew, I agree.  



macraven said:


> thanks.
> i think it was only a week or less for me to get my gift and cards from the all access club.



Sa - weet!  I can't wait, I get a pin too, right?  My very first!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Happy Birthday Andy.Alittle late I know.

Welcome back mac..

HappyFathers Day to all the hard working dads out there!!

I missed saying goodbye to Ky07.I'm gonna try to go Friday and hunt him down for A mini meet.Shouldnt be hard to find wearing those green Nike"s..

As for me.well none of my kids told me happy F-Day yet..*


----------



## patster734

Unlurking in this thread to give a Mac a *Welcome Back!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

DH had a fun Father's Day with cards from everyone including the dogs, books, a little reading lamp, a mug that said Super-Dad with superman asleep on the couch holding a bowl of popcorn, and candy.  Then we watched tv together and put the kids to bed.

Now he's doing homework, and I'm playing online.

DS8 has Scout day camp early tomorrow, and every day this week.  I dread the alarm going off.

I'm making a roast pork loin with fennel, rosemary and balsamic vinegar tomorrow because I was WAAAAAAY too tired to do it today.  Better late than never.

Toodles!


----------



## macraven

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the father's here who celebrate on the Darkside!
> 
> 
> 
> I was down there for Andrew, I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Sa - weet!  I can't wait, I get a pin too, right?  My very first!



yes, you get a pin.
if you get the HR back pack, it is kewl........
i adore mine!

are you familiar with the 2 cards you will get?
be sure to show the one that has your points on it.
it will come with $20 that you can use the first time you buy something at the hrc.



donaldduck352 said:


> *Happy Birthday Andy.Alittle late I know.
> 
> Welcome back mac..
> 
> HappyFathers Day to all the hard working dads out there!!
> 
> I missed saying goodbye to Ky07.I'm gonna try to go Friday and hunt him down for A mini meet.Shouldnt be hard to find wearing those green Nike"s..
> 
> As for me.well none of my kids told me happy F-Day yet..*



thanks mr duck.
your kids didn't wish you a happy F day??
well, i will...

Happy Daddy Day Mr Duck !!



patster734 said:


> Unlurking in this thread to give a Mac a *Welcome Back!*



thanks patster, much appreciated!

good to see you here tonight.
i'm still sending smoke signals for your red head tag.




Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> DH had a fun Father's Day with cards from everyone including the dogs, books, a little reading lamp, a mug that said Super-Dad with superman asleep on the couch holding a bowl of popcorn, and candy.  Then we watched tv together and put the kids to bed.
> 
> Now he's doing homework, and I'm playing online.
> 
> DS8 has Scout day camp early tomorrow, and every day this week.  I dread the alarm going off.
> 
> I'm making a roast pork loin with fennel, rosemary and balsamic vinegar tomorrow because I was WAAAAAAY too tired to do it today.  Better late than never.
> 
> Toodles!



hi there tu tu....
sounds like your Mr Tude had a great day today.
well, sunday that is.

i'll be over later for the grub.
i ended up eating red velvet cake instead of cooking a meal.





_and once again, it appears everyone is catching ZZZZZZ's right now.._


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! It's going to be another HOT one here in Orlando.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Good morning all! It's going to be another HOT one here in Orlando.


----------



## macraven

damn, i can see i am needed here............


not much on business lately in this thread.




but then, mondays are slow days.
if you are at work and bored, stop in and tell a joke to us.
you know how we love to laugh at everything......



my flight changed again for my fall trip.
now i have to email the transportation company and give them the update.


i hate it when the airlines changes flights......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*  ... another cool rainy day here today ... good day to do indoor things like laundry *


----------



## macraven

hey bonny, i turned my furnace off the other day.



i call that progress.


----------



## macraven

next time i come back to the thread, i'll talk to myself.


it will drive you nuts............


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....


Sup ?


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....
> 
> 
> Sup ?



*Not much and youse??*


----------



## macraven

well, it's a start........


scotlass and her long questions always makes me giggle....



scotlass, how have you been doing?
we never did hear about your ambulance ride.....


----------



## scotlass

Gettin better mac...

Cant sleep tho cuz its roastin !!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Yes tell us,enquiring minds want to know!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> hi there tu tu....
> sounds like your Mr Tude had a great day today.
> well, sunday that is.
> 
> i'll be over later for the grub.
> i ended up eating red velvet cake instead of cooking a meal.





Come on over for some grub, and I hope you have some leftover cake.  I never got around to making the roast.  We weren't hungry until very late last night, so I'm roasting it tonight.  If you're here soon, it'll be fresh from the oven.  I hope you don't mind if I changed the recipe.  I'm more in the mood for fennel, coriander and white pepper.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *  ... another cool rainy day here today ... good day to do indoor things like laundry *



Send some of that this way!!!!!!!!!!!!

Teh cool rain, not the laundry.  I have enough of that already.  It's supposed to be 98 here tomorrow.

Good thing my dogs have very short hair....


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm saving electric by putting my cast iron dutch oven in the sun all day and cooking dinner in it when I get home,In other words you CAN fry a egg on the blacktop in under 2min down here,but it taste nasty with all the sand and grit so I'm staying with cast iron!!

My A-C has not turned off in 2days!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Blech. Summer heat. Though, it does give me a chance to try all the Slurpee flavors at 7-11!


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Blech. Summer heat. Though, it does give me a chance to try all the Slurpee flavors at 7-11!



*AHHHHH BRAINFREEZE..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK nightowls,see ya'll tomorrow homies!!Have a great night..*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

RAPstar said:


> Blech. Summer heat. Though, it does give me a chance to try all the Slurpee flavors at 7-11!



I really need one of those drive-thru daquari stands like they have in Louisiana.  40 different frosty flavors.  Yummy.


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, so judge me all you want, but I changed hotels again. With the new car and everything, I wasn't going to have as much money as I had originally planned. So, my boyfriend and mom convinced me to switch to this good deal I found on Hotwire. I got the Sheraton Vistana Villages, which is a 4-star on Hotwire (and had over 300 out of 640+ positive reviews on Trip Advisor), so I'm pretty happy. They look nice too. Total cost is about $580. And its only 6 miles from Universal.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies!  



donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm saving electric by putting my cast iron dutch oven in the sun all day and cooking dinner in it when I get home,In other words you CAN fry a egg on the blacktop in under 2min down here,but it taste nasty with all the sand and grit so I'm staying with cast iron!! *



I see a new cooking show in your future.  Blacktop Cooking With Donald Duck!  



Niki Andiokno said:


> I really need one of those drive-thru daquari stands like they have in Louisiana.  40 different frosty flavors.  Yummy.




Drive through Daquari stand?  I'm guessing there was no liquor.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Gettin better mac...
> 
> Cant sleep tho cuz its roastin !!




so what youse are really saying is it stopped raining for you finally??
yea, hot weather sux especially when you don't have a/c.
like me





Tinker-tude said:


> Come on over for some grub, and I hope you have some leftover cake.  I never got around to making the roast.  We weren't hungry until very late last night, so I'm roasting it tonight.  If you're here soon, it'll be fresh from the oven.  I hope you don't mind if I changed the recipe.  I'm more in the mood for fennel, coriander and white pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send some of that this way!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Teh cool rain, not the laundry.  I have enough of that already.  It's supposed to be 98 here tomorrow.
> 
> Good thing my dogs have very short hair....




now i am hungry and i bet all the cake is gone.......

i like hot weather a lot more than cold weather.
wish i was there at your place.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm saving electric by putting my cast iron dutch oven in the sun all day and cooking dinner in it when I get home,In other words you CAN fry a egg on the blacktop in under 2min down here,but it taste nasty with all the sand and grit so I'm staying with cast iron!!
> 
> My A-C has not turned off in 2days!!!*




do what i do Mr Duck.
use the grill to cook the food.

if you have a hooded grill you are ready to go.


when it is hot here, i never use my oven.
i put the food in a pan and use the gas grill with the hood done.
same concept as cooking in an oven or electric skillet.

i do my pizzas that way when the boys want pizza and it is 90 degrees here.

perfect way to keep the kitchen from heating up.


mac cooking 101






_note to self:  if at the Duck's house in hot weather, turn down the offer of any egg/sand sandwich........_


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> I really need one of those drive-thru daquari stands like they have in Louisiana.  40 different frosty flavors.  Yummy.




i smell a road trip......





RAPstar said:


> Ok, so judge me all you want, but I changed hotels again. With the new car and everything, I wasn't going to have as much money as I had originally planned. So, my boyfriend and mom convinced me to switch to this good deal I found on Hotwire. I got the Sheraton Vistana Villages, which is a 4-star on Hotwire (and had over 300 out of 640+ positive reviews on Trip Advisor), so I'm pretty happy. They look nice too. Total cost is about $580. And its only 6 miles from Universal.



andy, add up what the other charges will be if you stay at the Sheraton Village.  then decide which way would be best for you financially.

if the final figure for staying at the sheraton is within $100 of what it will cost you at the on site hotel, i would say live with that extra $100 and stay onsite for the convenience factor alone.

if you stay off site and 6 miles away, you would need to rent a car.
you might have a parking charge each night for the sheraton then.
you would also have the garage parking fee at UO also.
a tank of gas would also be an expense.

for the convenience factor, you would waste no time each day if you stayed onsite.  you roll out of bed and do the park.  you can return to the hotel easily for a break during the afternoon or to get ready for hhn on the nights you will be there.

staying off site means travel time for you each day.


if you are splitting the expenses in half with your friend, how could it not be beneficial to stay on site?

it's all up to you on the decision.
i'm sure you will do what is best for youse guys.
no one is going to judge you for changing hotels.
it is your money and your vacation.
we all make our plans on what we feel is best for us and our dollar.


what does your roomie think about staying off site compared to on site?

i just reread your post.  i think you are saying you already booked thru
hotwire.


----------



## macraven

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Morning Homies!
> 
> 
> 
> I see a new cooking show in your future.  Blacktop Cooking With Donald Duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive through Daquari stand?  I'm guessing there was no liquor.




morning homie!
in a few months you will be called a Floridian..........sweet!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> so what youse are really saying is it stopped raining for you finally??
> yea, hot weather sux especially when you don't have a/c.
> like me




Hey youse..


Yes mac,the sun is splittin the sky and not many houses in Scotland have a/c..

I love the sun and thankfully the sun loves me,our family is not the typical pastie skinned ,freckled faced redheads of the highlands !! 

Im sure if I look back far enough there must be a wee bit mediterranean some were in the old family tree. !!


----------



## Darcy03231

Good morning (almost afternoon) everyone!

I'm starting to wonder if a reverse rain dance will work.  Woke up to dark, gloomy and rainy again today.   I don't think we've ever going to see sunshine again.   What's worse is we have a camping/kayaking/fishing trip planned for this weekend.   I haven't camped in over 30 years and hesitantly agreed to go about 6 months ago.   I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER!   I've already told DH to find out where the nearest hotel is is, just in case.   I don't think I'm going to make it if it rains all weekend.   Camping in the good weather isn't my idea of a good time, so I can just imagine what camping in the rain will be like.

Well, the twins should be here in about three weeks.   After we get home I'll have start getting furniture moved around and closets cleaned out.  DD is really excited and can't wait for them to get here.   She and her boyfriend broke up Saturday so she's a bit a loose ends.


----------



## macraven

Darcy..........

youse will do fine on the camping tree......sending you mummy dust to have a good time and dry weather.


i have tent camped in the rain before.
i know how that goes.....



that is sad your dd and bf broke up.
teens take that very hard.
it's great her friends will soon be with her and that will take her mind and worries off of the ex bf.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse..
> 
> 
> Yes mac,the sun is splittin the sky and not many houses in Scotland have a/c..
> 
> I love the sun and thankfully the sun loves me,our family is not the typical pastie skinned ,freckled faced redheads of the highlands !!
> 
> Im sure if I look back far enough there must be a wee bit mediterranean some were in the old family tree. !!




damn.........i was gonna wait until you fell asleep and play connect the dots on youse......


my mom is a freckled redhead.
when we were kids we would wait until she laid down for a nap and connect her freckles with an ink pen.


mom never liked that game at all.........
and we kids never liked her anger over it..............


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Posted another update to the trip report yesterday **

 ... I notice Mac hasn't made an appearance there yet *



RAPstar said:


> Ok, so judge me all you want, but I changed hotels again. With the new car and everything, I wasn't going to have as much money as I had originally planned. So, my boyfriend and mom convinced me to switch to this good deal I found on Hotwire. I got the Sheraton Vistana Villages, which is a 4-star on Hotwire (and had over 300 out of 640+ positive reviews on Trip Advisor), so I'm pretty happy. They look nice too. Total cost is about $580. And its only 6 miles from Universal.



*I remember seeing the sign for that hotel on I-drive ... if I remember correctly, it's right across I-4 from Downtown Disney.  Do they provide transportation to the parks???  If not, you will have to take a taxi everywhere or need to arrange for Mears, or as Mac said, rent a car (which right now you're looking at about $300 for the week with taxes).  It'll be about a 15 minute drive on I-4 to Universal depending on traffic.

Another thing - be careful and don't let them rope you into a timeshare presentation because it's one of those vacation ownership properties.  *


----------



## Sharon G

Howdy folks! Just dropping by to say hi.   It's been a busy summer with the DS back from college and DD and her boyfriend moving into a house nearby.
I'm still waiting for summer weather to arrive. It's been a bit wet and cold here in New England. I'm still wearing long pants and long sleeved shirts. 

We are in the middle of a bathroom remodel right now. When we build our house we didn't finish the master bathroom...ran out of money...left it as a half bath and just roughed in the plumbing for the tub and shower. DH just got done building us a 5 X 10 foot shower, just finished grouting it this past weekend. The glass doors are ordered and should be installed in a few weeks. Can't wait to use it! Still have the frame for the tub to build and the floor needs to be tiled. Oh yeah, need to paint the walls too. I think it's going to turn into a whole summer long project. 
Hope everyone is enjoying their summer and spending as much time as possible relaxing!


----------



## Metro West

I just had the a/c unit cleaned and since it wasn't blowing the air like it had in the past, I thought that would fix it...it did help some. But...while cleaning, the guy showed me some insulation that was mixed in with the leaves. He said a mouse or more likely a squirrel has gotten into the attic and chewed my insulation and duct work. I would need to repair it before the unit would circulate the air like before. Plus since it's 13 years old, it's only going to do so much. I don't have the money to do that now so maybe in the spring once I get my income tax refund. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Ahhh, the joys of home ownership eh Metro? 



macraven said:


> morning homie!
> in a few months you will be called a Floridian..........sweet!




I KNOW, I can hardly wait.  We just received our welcome letter to our new apartment and have our official address.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> Posted another update to the trip report yesterday **
> 
> ... I notice Mac hasn't made an appearance there yet *
> 
> 
> 
> [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



wrong, wrong, wrong......i was reading it all along.  

in fact, i finished reading what i missed when i got back in town last weekend.


you do the bestest trippies bonny!....
i always love them!!


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Howdy folks! Just dropping by to say hi.   It's been a busy summer with the DS back from college and DD and her boyfriend moving into a house nearby.
> I'm still waiting for summer weather to arrive. It's been a bit wet and cold here in New England. I'm still wearing long pants and long sleeved shirts.
> 
> We are in the middle of a bathroom remodel right now. When we build our house we didn't finish the master bathroom...ran out of money...left it as a half bath and just roughed in the plumbing for the tub and shower. DH just got done building us a 5 X 10 foot shower, just finished grouting it this past weekend. The glass doors are ordered and should be installed in a few weeks. Can't wait to use it! Still have the frame for the tub to build and the floor needs to be tiled. Oh yeah, need to paint the walls too. I think it's going to turn into a whole summer long project.
> Hope everyone is enjoying their summer and spending as much time as possible relaxing!





Woo Hoo.........
Miss Sharon is back.


and it looks like she did lots of work to her house.
or should i say Mr SharonG did a lots of work to the house but i do know that Miss Sharon had to do all that supervision of the jobs.


now that is hard work!!


good to see you and be caught up on how things are going for youse.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I just had the a/c unit cleaned and since it wasn't blowing the air like it had in the past, I thought that would fix it...it did help some. But...while cleaning, the guy showed me some insulation that was mixed in with the leaves. He said a mouse or more likely a squirrel has gotten into the attic and chewed my insulation and duct work. I would need to repair it before the unit would circulate the air like before. Plus since it's 13 years old, it's only going to do so much. I don't have the money to do that now so maybe in the spring once I get my income tax refund. I'm in no hurry.





oh no...........


i hope you don't melt in the heat .........


----------



## Metro West

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Ahhh, the joys of home ownership eh Metro?


 I know...sometimes I seriously think about selling the house and renting again. That way I don't have to pay those big bills. 



macraven said:


> oh no...........
> 
> 
> i hope you don't melt in the heat .........


 Nah...I'll be OK. I'll just turn the ceiling fan up a notch.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I know...sometimes I seriously think about selling the house and renting again. That way I don't have to pay those big bills.
> 
> Nah...I'll be OK. I'll just turn the ceiling fan up a notch.



i think all the homies should meet at Metro's house and do fan dances for him.



wait, let me rephrase that.


we all show up with fans and fan Metro..........


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i think all the homies should meet at Metro's house and do fan dances for him.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, let me rephrase that.
> 
> 
> we all show up with fans and fan Metro..........


 I'd be happy with either one.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..

Wish I lived closer to you Todd.The company I work for does all that kinda repairs.I could of got you a great deal to fix the ducts and insulation.
Food for thought.You will get up to $1500 in tax rebate from the feds if you upgrade your A/C and insulation in 2009!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Since this heat wave hit the phone has been ringing off the hook with people that want to upgrade there inulation.I have done over 20 proposals since last week.When I do a proposal I got to meet the homeowner,crawl there attics and give them a price to bring there house up to par.90% of the time we get the job..
But I did one today that turned me a diff shade of pale.It took me 5min to get to the backside of the attic to meet a RAT the size of ToTo.It took me less then 30seconds to get out of there!!
Told the homeowner call a pest control company then call me back...*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Wish I lived closer to you Todd.The company I work for does all that kinda repairs.I could of got you a great deal to fix the ducts and insulation. Food for thought.You will get up to $1500 in tax rebate from the feds if you upgrade your A/C and insulation in 2009!!!*


 That's a good idea...I'll have to see how the $$$ goes next year.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Since this heat wave hit the phone has been ringing off the hook with people that want to upgrade there inulation.I have done over 20 proposals since last week.When I do a proposal I got to meet the homeowner,crawl there attics and give them a price to bring there house up to par.90% of the time we get the job..
> But I did one today that turned me a diff shade of pale.It took me 5min to get to the backside of the attic to meet a RAT the size of ToTo.It took me less then 30seconds to get out of there!!
> Told the homeowner call a pest control company then call me back...*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> *Since this heat wave hit the phone has been ringing off the hook with people that want to upgrade there inulation.I have done over 20 proposals since last week.When I do a proposal I got to meet the homeowner,crawl there attics and give them a price to bring there house up to par.90% of the time we get the job..
> But I did one today that turned me a diff shade of pale.It took me 5min to get to the backside of the attic to meet a RAT the size of ToTo.It took me less then 30seconds to get out of there!!
> Told the homeowner call a pest control company then call me back...*



Hey youse....



We have a wee mouse livin under our deck.

DH spotted it jumping in and out the guinea pig hutch stealin the food....sneaky wee bugger !!


----------



## macraven

so, scotlass has a new pet.......


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I remember seeing the sign for that hotel on I-drive ... if I remember correctly, it's right across I-4 from Downtown Disney.  Do they provide transportation to the parks???  If not, you will have to take a taxi everywhere or need to arrange for Mears, or as Mac said, rent a car (which right now you're looking at about $300 for the week with taxes).  It'll be about a 15 minute drive on I-4 to Universal depending on traffic.
> 
> Another thing - be careful and don't let them rope you into a timeshare presentation because it's one of those vacation ownership properties.  *



No, the one across from Downtown Disney is a different property with a similar name. This one is on I-Drive, closer to Sea World. My friend Joie is driving down, so that solves the car issue. Sheraton has free parking, plus we could possibly do the I-Ride trolley, or whatever its called, to save on parking fees. I've already heard stories on Trip Advisor of the time share people calling at 7:45 am, which is fine since I will most likely already be up.  The main reason is, with the same money I was planning on saving, my spending money after paying for the hotel has gon from right at $1000 to $1500.


----------



## macraven

spending money of $1500..............


i buy pins at hrc and don't hit that high.



maybe you can buy booze with that money.
woo hoo.........


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> so, scotlass has a new pet.......



eh no....got my humane trap at the ready !!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> eh no....got my humane trap at the ready !!



poor mickey........


----------



## scotlass

Humane trap mac...not sawn off shot gun which was my first thought !! lol.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> spending money of $1500..............
> 
> 
> i buy pins at hrc and don't hit that high.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can buy booze with that money.
> woo hoo.........



I know, right! lol Shoot, I could have dinner at Mythos every day!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> eh no....got my humane trap at the ready !!



*I have a humane trap I use for the 'coons.Once trapped I take them out into the woods and release them.The woods is about 2miles from the house mind ya.But behold two days later I cuaght the sameone!!

We can learn alot from youse over there about animal control.Rabies here in the states are at epidemic stages.Youse dont have that.Its been gone for over 100yrs..
Every stray dog,cat , squirel, coon,wolf,fox,rat,mouse etc are subject to get this disease.Scary thing not knowing what your gonna walk accross here and be a victim..

These are all facts.google RABIES...*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> *I have a humane trap I use for the 'coons.Once trapped I take them out into the woods and release them.The woods is about 2miles from the house mind ya.But behold two days later I cuaght the sameone!!
> 
> We can learn alot from youse over there about animal control.Rabies here in the states are at epidemic stages.Youse dont have that.Its been gone for over 100yrs..
> Every stray dog,cat , squirel, coon,wolf,fox,rat,mouse etc are subject to get this disease.Scary thing not knowing what your gonna walk accross here and be a victim..
> 
> These are all facts.google RABIES...*



Ok Mr Duck,Im now rethinking the shotgun idea !!


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Ok Mr Duck,Im now rethinking the shotgun idea !!



*From what I read,youse have no problem with rabies..
But shooting a sawn off shotgun is always fun as long you dont put holes in your house!!

Friend of mine(redneck)found a snake in his washer,it could'nt get out.His bright idea was to shoot the snake.Well the snake died along with his washer!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK homies,without further posts tonight,I bid you adieu....








hey mac what happend to our fireman Dave??*


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Humane trap mac...not sawn off shot gun which was my first thought !! lol.



man, youse take all the fun out of trapping.........




RAPstar said:


> I know, right! lol Shoot, I could have dinner at Mythos every day!!!



even if you had meals at mythos everyday you were there, you would not go broke.
it's not that expensive there.

man....it's really good food from the stuff i ordered from there.





donaldduck352 said:


> *From what I read,youse have no problem with rabies..
> But shooting a sawn off shotgun is always fun as long you dont put holes in your house!!
> 
> Friend of mine(redneck)found a snake in his washer,it could'nt get out.His bright idea was to shoot the snake.Well the snake died along with his washer!!*




you kill me......


----------



## macraven

i need to send dave an email.  i hope he is doing okay.


and our cop-per from texas isn't here too.


did ja see that sharon G stopped by today?
that was a delight to see her post here.


and EVPR is MIA...........so are many.  i know it is not listed as PERV, maybe i have the letters mixed up.
it might be EPVR....


i think i need to count noses this week.


i don't want anyone to think they have been forgotten here.


----------



## marciemi

I'm here!  

Before you start counting, I know I haven't posted much lately!  Got up to 95 here today  which is just a tad bit unusual for Green Bay!  Actually turned our A/C on on Friday and it hasn't been able to keep up.  Hopefully this is just a temporary thing!

I also saw Sharon around and wanted to say hi!  And let her know that Embry Riddle is participating in the EAA fly-in in Oshkosh and they're having a luncheon for prospective students as part of it that we're going to have Matt attend.  He's still determined to go to one of the service academies, but trying to keep some other options open as well!

Hope everyone is doing well and glad to see you back Mac!


----------



## macraven

thanks marcie.

did you get all your adr's done ?

i read on another thread you were asking about a restaurant in the motherland.
hope you got the one you wanted.


yea, it hit 88 here today.

i turned the furnace off on sunday night.......


----------



## marciemi

Oh yeah, I made ADR's.  You know, now the online system is working for Disney?  So now you can go on 24/7 and make ADR's.  And more ADR's. And adjust everything you've made.  And make ADR's for your friends.  And cancel ADR's.  And continue to do this 24/7.  No, I'm not obsessed!    Yes, online reservations, are NOT good for those of us who are OCD planners! 

Actually I booked 'Ohana with another family I met here on the DIS (also from Staten Island like Mary) and booked Le Cellier with another TGM'er, so now not only do I get to eat at fun places, but I also get to meet new and fun people!  I'm spending all my time these days emailing all the folks I plan to meet on my trip in August.  Although the family we're eating at LC with actually lives only a couple miles away and their kids are in the same schools as mine so we've met several times already!


----------



## macraven

wow, that sounds great you have the food thing lined up with other homies.

i joined in on a couple of threads for the motherland and meeting up with others also.
some i have crossed paths with on other visits there.


i'm aware of the online adr thing but going to stick with the live cm to make mine.
if i can't get the ones i want when the lines open in july, i am afraid i will not be able to get them as easily.

i thought the online adr opened when the phone lines opened.
i could be wrong on that.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> No, the one across from Downtown Disney is a different property with a similar name. This one is on I-Drive, closer to Sea World. My friend Joie is driving down, so that solves the car issue. Sheraton has free parking, plus we could possibly do the I-Ride trolley, or whatever its called, to save on parking fees. I've already heard stories on Trip Advisor of the time share people calling at 7:45 am, which is fine since I will most likely already be up.  The main reason is, with the same money I was planning on saving, my spending money after paying for the hotel has gon from right at $1000 to $1500.


*
Okey dokey ... *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i'm aware of the online adr thing but going to stick with the live cm to make mine.
> if i can't get the ones i want when the lines open in july, i am afraid i will not be able to get them as easily.



*That's why I'm glad we have a car - we can go off-site to eat rather than worry about not being able to get into the Disney restaurants.

I might try to get California Grill for our anniversary dinner this year (we've done Boma on past trips) ... I've also been toying with BlueZoo ... I just hate having to make up my mind 3 months ahead of time what I'll want to eat on a certain day.*


----------



## macraven

i hate it too bonny but i have the ddp and need to set up places for dinners.

this is the last time i do the ddp.
i don't think it is really worth it anymore for me.

the sorry situation of that system is, it is very difficult to get an adr when the free dining is open to those doing a package.


gone are the days where you could make a ressie the day of needing it.
gone are the days of walk ups for a table for ts.

i'm so glad i don't have to deal with dining ressies when i am at the darkside.


----------



## macraven

now i'm hungry.


i need to scrounge around my dump here and look for something good to eat.


not sure what i want but if it has chocolate on it, i call dibbs on it....



if i can't find chocolate, i might make a blt.


----------



## macraven

i have read and looked at pics of the food at BlueZoo.

it looks yummy!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> man, youse take all the fun out of trapping.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if you had meals at mythos everyday you were there, you would not go broke.
> it's not that expensive there.
> 
> man....it's really good food from the stuff i ordered from there.



Yea, I was impressed at how affordable Mythos was! And the Pastabilites they had when I was there!!!  Sooooo good. Since I'm off site, and my friend has a car, I may try to eat at Boma one night, just cause. And I'm definitely gonna try the CityWalk Emeril's and maybe do Tchoup Chop again. 

I need to stop talking about food....I'm gettin' hungry!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> damn.........i was gonna wait until you fell asleep and play connect the dots on youse......
> 
> 
> my mom is a freckled redhead.
> when we were kids we would wait until she laid down for a nap and connect her freckles with an ink pen.
> 
> 
> mom never liked that game at all.........
> and we kids never liked her anger over it..............






I laughed so hard when I read your post that DH asked what was so funny.  I read it to him and he got a good laugh, too.




RAPstar said:


> And I'm definitely gonna try the CityWalk Emeril's and maybe do Tchoup Chop again.
> 
> I need to stop talking about food....I'm gettin' hungry!




I've heard mixed reviews about CityWalk Emeril's.  People who've done both seem to prefer Tchoup Chop.  Just don't do Tchoup Chop on a busy night.  After we got food poisoning there, I did a search to see if that had happened to anyone else, and how often.  Several other people had had a really bad experience, but one of the frequent diners said that there is a pattern to it.  On a relaxed weekday, Tchoup Chop is wonderful.  If it's a busy weekend or there's a convention there, everything goes to HE&%.  I know you've been there before, so you know how good it can be.  Just don't let them kill you on a weekend.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i thought the online adr opened when the phone lines opened.
> i could be wrong on that.



Online opens at 6am Eastern, phone lines at 7am.  If you have any you realy want, you can always try at 6 (well, 5 for us!) and see if you get it before you call.  They can pull it up for you to make you feel better you have it, but personally, being able to email myself the confirmation and print it out makes me feel better about having it than a random CM telling me so.  Try out the system - to me it's very user friendly and easy to understand.  And quick (unlike the DIS these days!  I gave up last night after my last post took almost 15 minutes to go through.  And it can't just be my computer because I can make 10 posts on TGM in the same time.)



RAPstar said:


> Yea, I was impressed at how affordable Mythos was! And the Pastabilites they had when I was there!!!  Sooooo good.



That's the one place we're really going to miss on this trip.  Not getting a car or anything and I'm glad to be doing the free dining at WDW, but we really enjoyed Mythos, and especially with a AAA discount, think we had good steaks for the 5 of us (some kids' meals) for the cost of what Le Cellier will be for 2 of us!

Oh, and a mom brag ahead (warning  ).  Eric (my 8th grader) took the ACT a couple of weeks ago just for fun.  Well, they have the scores online today and he got a 34!!    36 is the max, but the 34 is 99th percentile for HS juniors and seniors.  So I guess in the 3 years he has until he takes it for real he can concentrate a bit on the reading portion (only low score).  Woo hoo!


----------



## Metro West

Morning and happy Wednesday...Wipeout is on tonight!  

I'm curious about something...help me out here. When you guys come to Disney and make ADR's, how many do you make? I mean...do you just do a few meals or everything? I'm having trouble wrapping my brain around the whole concept of planning every meal and having to be somewhere at a specific time on a specific date. I understand the concept of wanting to eat in a nice restaurant but not for every meal! That kind of planning seems to limit what you can do since you have reservations for meals. I just don't get...can someone give me their opinion?


----------



## marciemi

My opinion is that without free dining, we made a max of two ADR's a trip - usually one character meal and one other we wanted to try (Teppan Edo, Coral Reef).  That seemed to be the case whether we were there for 4 days or 10.  Although on our 2 day trip in 2005, we only squeezed in Sci Fi for a quick lunch.

However, this time with the free dining, we're planning it the other way.  Of course I figured out my parks first, but we're planning one ADR a day and planning to enjoy seeing places and eating food that we'd otherwise never have time for.  I realize we'll see less this trip, but we're going more off season, plus all my ADR's are dinner or lunch, so we will still have your prime touring time in the morning.  So really, my days are either tour heavily in the morning, then a big lunch, and then the rest of the day to relax - either back at the resort, Downtown Disney, or at the parks doing things like World Showcase or the "lesser" attractions and shows.  Or, again a heavy touring morning with a quick CS meal, then back to the resort to relax before a big dinner (more useful with the ADR's at other resorts instead of parks). 

That said, I can't imagine doing this with young kids.  Going with just DS16 like I am this time, or with DH (like hopefully in the future), the meals can be an experience in themselves.  With young kids, I think it would be very hard to do Le Cellier and nicer places, but character meals would get old after the second or third one!  Plus your touring time is so much shorter anyways.  DS and I can be at ropedrop and by taking some breaks and having a TS lunch, can probably go until closing (8-9 when we're going).  Would never happen with preschoolers, and I'd hate to waste some of the prime touring time when they were awake and in a good mood at a restaurant!


----------



## Darcy03231

Metro West said:


> Morning and happy Wednesday...Wipeout is on tonight!
> 
> I'm curious about something...help me out here. When you guys come to Disney and make ADR's, how many do you make? I mean...do you just do a few meals or everything? I'm having trouble wrapping my brain around the whole concept of planning every meal and having to be somewhere at a specific time on a specific date. I understand the concept of wanting to eat in a nice restaurant but not for every meal! That kind of planning seems to limit what you can do since you have reservations for meals. I just don't get...can someone give me their opinion?



If we're not on the dining plan I only make one or two, usually Coral Reef and Le Cellier.   Other than that we eat at counter service places.

If we're on the dining plan, I make a reservation for all of our table service meals.    If you don't make reservations, depending on the time of year you go and how popular the restaurant is, you most likely won't get in.    When I went in October 2008 we had reservations at Coral Reef.   Right before we left I wanted to change the schedule around a bit and called to see if we could move our reservation.   There was nothing available at any time during the entire week we were there.   I even tried again once we got there in case there was a cancellation.   We ended up keeping what we had and working around it.   It really is a pain, but if you have kids and want to do character meals or eat at popular restaurants, you need to make reservations.


----------



## macraven

morning homies....


metro, the dining plan at disney used to be great when it had to be purchased. first it was $38.99+ 13.5% tax at allstars resorts.
then it dropped $2 but still a decent deal if you used all the credits.

last year they dropped the appetizer and kept the price the same.



it was very easy to make the adr's for the day and time you wanted.

it was also very easy to do a walk up to about any restaurant.


now with free dining the past few years for those that buy the package,
it is no longer easy.

i need to book adr's for 9 meals of table service.
if i kiss them off and don't use them, i have lost a ton of money.

the counter service credits i will have won't be an issue to use.
you walk up to a counter, order food, stand there until the cm gives it to you on a tray, then find a place to sit down and eat.


the snack credits, well, i get a few ice cream sundaes then fill up the rest with water.  i take that to the darkside hotel with me when i move over there.

if i can't get the TS adrs, i'll be out about $350.

that is why i have to scramble and make the adr's to make the ddp desirable to use.


the motherland used to list the park hours a good 5 months out.
now they are only releasing the hours and special events about almost 3 months out.

the adr's can be made 90 days out if you stay on site.
if you stay offsite, it is 100 days out from your arrival that you can make them.

i'll be making my adrs without the park information.
if a park stays open late on a certain night, i always chose a restaurant for that evening in that park.

i'll be working blindly now as no info has been released.

last year i cancelled one adr while i was at the motherland and had a heck of a time trying to replace it.
the cm on the phone spent 33 minutes with me trying to find somewhere in epcot that i could get in.
big headache time......


next year, no package for me at the motherland.
just going to use the AAA for the mere 10% discount for the room.
that's the only discount i can use.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... Happy Hump Day!*



Metro West said:


> Morning and happy Wednesday...Wipeout is on tonight!
> 
> I'm curious about something...help me out here. When you guys come to Disney and make ADR's, how many do you make? I mean...do you just do a few meals or everything? I'm having trouble wrapping my brain around the whole concept of planning every meal and having to be somewhere at a specific time on a specific date. I understand the concept of wanting to eat in a nice restaurant but not for every meal! That kind of planning seems to limit what you can do since you have reservations for meals. I just don't get...can someone give me their opinion?


*We only make one or two ADRs.  With the free dining thing, a lot of the table service restaurants don't have any availability for walk-ups, so to ensure we get a table for the ones we really want (eg, for our anniversary dinner) we make ADRs for those.  Otherwise if we can't get into a table service restaurant by just walking up without an ADR, we'll just eat at the counter service restaurants or go off-site to eat.

For someone like Mac who doesn't have a car and who buys the dining plan, you have to make ADRs for each day of your trip to ensure you don't lose the money you paid (you can't buy the dining plan just for certain days like the meal plan at US - it's for your entire length of stay at Disney).  

And you're right ... it's hard to decide where you want to eat 3 months in advance, everyday for your entire trip ... heck, I don't even know what I want for supper tonight!!! *


----------



## macraven

Metro, when someone has the ddp, it allows you one table service, one counter service and one snack per night you are booked.

the TS covers either a buffet and non alcoholic beverage
or if ordering off a menu, one beverage/non alcoholic, one entree and one dessert.

last year it also included an appetizer which no longer is on the ddp.

you can use the food credits any way you desire.
last year i used counter service credits only for the first 3 days, then used TS twice a day on a few days.

if a person wants more than one entree and dessert on the ddp, they have to pay out of pocket for the items.

last year disney servers would bring you the receipt to sign for your meal and it would then take off a credit for the meal.
at the bottom of the receipt you sign, it would list to check

18% gratuity
or
20% gratuity to be added to the bill.

the tax is included on the ddp.
the gratuity is not included on the ddp.

years prior, gratuity was included in the ddp.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Afternoon, everyone!

Feeding the dogs, and then trying to decide what to make for dinner.

You don't need an ADR to eat here, but the menu is limited.


----------



## Metro West

So I guess if you have the DDP, you pretty much have to make ADR's..right? 

That still seems kinda funny to me. I would hate to be tied down knowing I had to be somewhere at a certain time during vacation but I guess you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Afternoon, everyone!
> 
> Feeding the dogs, and then trying to decide what to make for dinner.
> 
> You don't need an ADR to eat here, but the menu is limited.





will we have white linens on the table?
and what flavor of kool aide will be served today?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> So I guess if you have the DDP, you pretty much have to make ADR's..right?
> 
> That still seems kinda funny to me. I would hate to be tied down knowing I had to be somewhere at a certain time during vacation but I guess you have to do what you have to do.






macraven said:


> will we have white linens on the table?
> and what flavor of kool aide will be served today?


*I like Grape ... or Orange ... or Grape ...*


----------



## macraven

bonny, let's hope tu tu has grape kool aide tonight.
it's my fave.......


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I like Grape ... or Orange ... or Grape ...*



Don't forget Red and Blue!!

Hey, quick question, what time does the parking garage at Universal open again?


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Don't forget Red and Blue!!
> 
> Hey, quick question, what time does the parking garage at Universal open again?



it opens one hour before the parks do.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> the motherland used to list the park hours a good 5 months out.
> now they are only releasing the hours and special events about almost 3 months out.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be making my adrs without the park information.
> 
> i'll be working blindly now as no info has been released.



Hey youse...

We are the same mac...

Waitin patiently for October hours.

The on line bookin is not working well for us over here,there is a problem with the bookin numbers.

I would be stickin to phoning anyways cuz I like to speak to CM to make sure its all done right.

I dont mind the plannin of meals and knowin where we are going to be eatin it works well for us.

Because we only get every 2 years we have to plan commando style any ways to fit everything in !!


----------



## macraven

scotlass, i'm so glad you are going to be able to do the trip to orlando.

i will be in orlando on the 30th of september but won't be at the darkside until the morning of the 8th of october.

You WILL be there won't youse?
remember, i'll be bringing the Reesesssss for youse..


----------



## macraven

i'm wondering how St Lawrence and his wife are doing at the parks?

i hope they got a super view of the park at their hotel..



do ya think he is hitting the rum runners yet........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hopefully mac I can tell you Friday how Lawrence is doing.The boss said so far I can take the day off but have to pull a Saturday to make up for it.
I promised Lawrence a beer and cigar at CW and I like to be A man of my word!!!
I want to surprise them*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hopefully mac I can tell you Friday how Lawrence is doing.The boss said so far I can take the day off but have to pull a Saturday to make up for it.
> I promised Lawrence a beer and cigar at CW and I like to be A man of my word!!!
> I want to surprise them*





way kewl of you doing that !!

they are staying at the rph.
are you going to call them up at their room?

if you don't, how will you be able to surprise them?


you can't just walk around looking on the ground trying to spot his green shoes can you???


----------



## wwessing

Hey everyone!!

Mac took me off house suspension and let me back in!  Only cuz I finished my trippie. . . . . . 

It sure was lonely out there all those months


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> way kewl of you doing that !!
> 
> they are staying at the rph.
> are you going to call them up at their room?
> 
> if you don't, how will you be able to surprise them?
> 
> 
> you can't just walk around looking on the ground trying to spot his green shoes can you???



*I got his room # and last name!!
But I'm sure he is the onlyone with green shoes..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm with Todd on the ADR's.I like to eat at my liesure not at a certain time..Seems like alot of planning just to have dinner.I can walk into The Islands or The kitchen or any rest for that matter and have a great meal..
But thats me.Been spoiled to Universal to long!!*


----------



## macraven

wwessing said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Mac took me off house suspension and let me back in!  Only cuz I finished my trippie. . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> It sure was lonely out there all those months





name dropper............





donaldduck352 said:


> *I got his room # and last name!!
> But I'm sure he is the onlyone with green shoes..*




Mr Duck, you are a smart man!

now don't over sleep on friday and miss them not in their room.......

i sound like a mom now..


remember the pic St Lawrence showed of his shoes....


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm with Todd on the ADR's.I like to eat at my liesure not at a certain time..Seems like alot of planning just to have dinner...
> But thats me.Been spoiled to Universal to long!!*




universal spoils all of us.........



this will be the last year ever i do the ddp at the motherland.
the motherland portion of my trip is a lot more than my darkside amount.

next year i'll do room only and use the AAA for that discount at the motherland.

vacations are supposed to be relaxing not stressful.


----------



## minniejack

I just got off the scariest ride of my entire life and then I sat and watched it for another hour.  STUDENT DRIVER IN THE HOUSE!!!

My stomach is literally killing me right now and my hands are shaking.  

And just think...only 49 more hours of practice learning until she gets her regular license!

When she almost hit a tree, I screamed, "This isn't Disney.  There isn't something holding the car to the track!"


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> I just got off the scariest ride of my entire life and then I sat and watched it for another hour.  STUDENT DRIVER IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> My stomach is literally killing me right now and my hands are shaking.
> 
> And just think...only 49 more hours of practice learning until she gets her regular license!
> 
> When she almost hit a tree, I screamed, "This isn't Disney.  There isn't something holding the car to the track!"




*From oneside of the spectrum to the other.My dad is 74 and loves to drive.But HE CANT!!!!!!!!
I still got my nail marks on his dashboard...
He told me the grass is part of the road since the state cuts it.*


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> I just got off the scariest ride of my entire life and then I sat and watched it for another hour.  STUDENT DRIVER IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> My stomach is literally killing me right now and my hands are shaking.
> 
> And just think...only 49 more hours of practice learning until she gets her regular license!
> 
> When she almost hit a tree, I screamed, "This isn't Disney.  There isn't something holding the car to the track!"




i feel your pain.
i took all my boys out for driving hours in order to satisfy the state requirements.

i lasted one trip each of about 15 minutes.

i couldn't deal with it.

with one of the kids, i had to get out of the car and hurl.


i made Mr Mac do that job with them. 


minnie jack, it is going to be a long long summer for youse.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Hey Todd ... this one's for you!*


----------



## minniejack

Metro West said:


> So I guess if you have the DDP, you pretty much have to make ADR's..right?
> 
> That still seems kinda funny to me. I would hate to be tied down knowing I had to be somewhere at a certain time during vacation but I guess you have to do what you have to do.



I know, right?  That's why we've been skipping Disney these past couple of times.  Uni is just so relaxed about everything.


----------



## donaldduck352

cdn friends of pooh said:


> *hey todd ... This one's for you!*



*oh yeah,big balls!!!!!!!!*


----------



## minniejack

every time you guys mention big balls, I gotta start singing AC/DC


----------



## RAPstar

minniejack said:


> every time you guys mention big balls, I gotta start singing AC/DC



*giggles micheviously* big balls.


----------



## macraven

_no comment_


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

i feel like i am in 4th grade..........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i feel like i am in 4th grade..........



I do my best mac! I'm even better in person!!


----------



## keishashadow

wow, SAN thread after dark...i feel like such a big girl

drive by hi, been MIA; 3rd trip to ER in less than a month last Sunday, appears i have bronchitus & they ran lots of tests today, mono a suspect. 

interesting that family dr prescribed a nice long relaxing vacation, u should've seen his face when i told him im leaving on a jet plane on Friday

almost not, NCL mistakenly cancelled my ressie. If i hadn't gone to reprint my edocs i would never have known until i showed up @ the pier...would've made for an interesting day.  Im taking this as a sign im very lucky & should visit the ship's casino, often

if i don't get back before we leave (nothing packed yet eeeek), be well...those of u heading for the dark side (StL & Barb I know for sure, anybody else i missed included) enjoy & everybody have a bang-up 4th of July!


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hey Todd ... this one's for you!*


 



minniejack said:


> That's why we've been skipping Disney these past couple of times.  Uni is just so relaxed about everything.





donaldduck352 said:


> *oh yeah,big balls!!!!!!!!*


----------



## macraven

looks like Metro was the homie that caught the worm this morning.....


you know, the early bird catches the worm.......



anyhoot, a good morning to all.
hoping the homies that are visiting the darkside will survive the heat that is going on down there.

i think someone in that town should have a big fan on and send some of that warmth up north so we all can enjoy it.....


keisha, wow, 3 trips in one month to the ER.
i bet you are on first name basis with the staff there now.

sending you mummy dust to get all better real soon.

have a great vacation, come back rested and tan.


----------



## tlinus

hey all - 

been mia with tooth issue. Have to have a rear molar pulled at 2:15 today  They are giving me nitrous and novacaine. It has absessed. My fault completely. The antibiotics are making it WAY more bearable though  I am a big siss any ready to vomit at the thought of not being KO'ed......but hoping the nitrous will give me the "whatever" feeling.

Very proud homie moment. Talked to a mom at Court's softball game last night. A few months ago she was talking about having to go to Disney again and she really didn't want to.......but her daughter who is also 9 wanted to go. I suggested she try Uni. They stayed last week at Portofino and LOVED  everything about Universal. So much so that the husband is ready to go back in October  I was so happy to hear it. She told me that she couldn't see ever going back to Disney for more than a day because of the crowds and waiting in lines.

My job is done


----------



## macraven

you did good homie.

drumming up business for the darkside is a good thing.






and for what is gonna happen today for you......

ouch.
it will be over before you know it.

just think, tonight you will be in la la land thru better living thru chemistry.


----------



## minniejack

tlinus said:


> hey all -
> 
> been mia with tooth issue. Have to have a rear molar pulled at 2:15 today  They are giving me nitrous and novacaine. It has absessed. My fault completely. The antibiotics are making it WAY more bearable though  I am a big siss any ready to vomit at the thought of not being KO'ed......but hoping the nitrous will give me the "whatever" feeling.
> 
> Very proud homie moment. Talked to a mom at Court's softball game last night. A few months ago she was talking about having to go to Disney again and she really didn't want to.......but her daughter who is also 9 wanted to go. I suggested she try Uni. They stayed last week at Portofino and LOVED  everything about Universal. So much so that the husband is ready to go back in October  I was so happy to hear it. She told me that she couldn't see ever going back to Disney for more than a day because of the crowds and waiting in lines.
> 
> My job is done



ouch--good luck

And  for helping others see the "dark"


----------



## RAPstar

Afternoon all!


----------



## macraven

hey homie.......


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> hey homie.......



See the website update yet?  I pm'd you a question also.


----------



## donaldduck352

*How is everyone.
Me I got a sore throat and body aches.Please dont tell me I'm comming down with a cold!!*







anyone notice my post count?


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *How is everyone.
> Me I got a sore throat and body aches.Please dont tell me I'm comming down with a cold!!*


 I hope not either...summer colds are the worst!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Michael Jackson just died??


----------



## RAPstar

Mad Hattered said:


> Michael Jackson just died??



You beat me to it. He just died from a heart attack. He was 50.


----------



## macraven

i first heard about jackson when he was rushed to the hospital after a 911 call.

then later this.

he is gone.



yesterday, ed mcmahon, this morning farrah faccett, now michael jackson.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i first heard about jackson when he was rushed to the hospital after a 911 call.
> 
> then later this.
> 
> he is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday, ed mcmahon, this morning farrah faccett, now michael jackson.



They always do go in 3's. Its so sad though.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....


 about MJ.

The man had his problems but his music and videos were a big part of my growin up years.

Sad for Farrah too.


----------



## scotlass

Oh, and those dang face book/twitter ads or soooooooooo annoying !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

... it's a sad day with losing both Farrah and Michael ... RIP!!

... on a happier note, I'm excited that the HHN website has been updated *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> Oh, and those dang face book/twitter ads or soooooooooo annoying !!



*I agree 110% - when they were at the bottom of the page, I didn't mind them, but now they're in the dang middle of the page ... WTH????    I actually had to check to make sure I was signed in *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I agree 110% - when they were at the bottom of the page, I didn't mind them, but now they're in the dang middle of the page ... WTH????    I actually had to check to make sure I was signed in *



i hate that too.


----------



## keishashadow

it was shocking to hear of the deaths today, i try to stay out of entertainer's personal lives and just try & enjoy their talent, some of them make it hard to overcome sometimes though...guess it shows they're human 

minnie ive got one of those jr drivers now too, it's been a month, lots of progress; yet still a loooong way to go imo

mac - i had the same ER doc twice, he recognized me...not necessarily a good thing lol, insurance co has paid up on the the 1st two 

tracie - take it easy, dental pain is nothing to sneeze at...i say go to bed...for a week


----------



## Metro West

I still can't believe MJ died...like him or not...he will go down as one of the greatest entertainers in history. I will always remember Farrah as Jill Monroe from Charlie's Angels and that poster of hers sold 12 million copies. The news said it was still a record for poster sales. 

It's truly a sad day to lose an angel and an icon in a single day.


----------



## macraven

on fox news they just said that michael died 5 hours after farrah and 5 miles from the place she died at.

michael still holds the record of Thriller outselling all other albums.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I still got the Farrah poster and the Thriller CD.
MJ had the copywrights to all the Beatles music plus all the money he made in his music carear.You would of think he would of took care of his health..

Farrah had been battling breast cancer for along time..Sad day...*


----------



## macraven

farrah had anal cancer.
she had treatment and thought she was clear but the cancer returned last year and was throughout her body.

that's what i read when i googled it.

there was to be a one hour special tonight on dateline but i don't know if the mj will overshadow that.


----------



## RAPstar

Unfortunately, I think MJ will outshadow Farrah by a bit. If only because he had more fans, which isn't right, I know, but still true.


----------



## macraven

the one thought that came to my mind this evening is,
how in the world is Keith Richards still alive.......

look at all the drugs and alcohol he has gone thru.
remember the fall from the tree he survived....



that man amazes me.


----------



## RAPstar

He's like a cat. Except he has like 50 lives or something.


----------



## Tinker-tude

It's 2 AM and I can't sleep.

I've thought for a long time that Michael Jackson was too unhealthy to live a long life, but this was still a big shock.  Everyone at school (including me) used to do the dances from his videos when his songs came on.  Great entertainer, sad life.

Farrah was such a beauty.  She was very courageous, and what a fighter.

I wish them both the best in their new adventures.  No more pain, no more trials.  I hope their families and loved ones can find peace.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Its 4 am and I'm still awake!

Well I'm heading to FL today for the wedding on Wed!!!  Can you believe it came so fast?

Well gotta try and sleep because it is the last day of school tomorrow!  

Catch you all in FL!


----------



## Metro West

WOW...it's Friday at 8:39am and no one has posted after Katie? 

I guess everyone is still in bed. 

TGIF!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies !! 

Wow I still can't believe Farrah and MJ died.  I still remember the day the Thriller video came out.  Me and my little friends all gathered around the tv waiting for the video, it was a big deal back then.  

So sad about Farrah, but her fight is over and now she is at peace.  My sister died of cervical cancer three years ago this July, cancer is a tough battle.  

I don't know how to segway after that soooooooooo, onto other news........

I am booking a flight for DH and I to meet his new boss and check out our new apartment today!!!  Two days in Tampa without the kiddos in a really nice hotel.  

We leave in two weeks!!!  Wish we could make a trip to the darkside, but its just not in the budget.


----------



## minniejack

Metro West said:


> WOW...it's Friday at 8:39am and no one has posted after Katie?
> 
> I guess everyone is still in bed.
> 
> TGIF!



I was up, but dealing with drug companies....

Some rain on my new flowers.Had to put in a whole new batch because DH thought that when the bottle said it killed grass and weeds that it wouldn't kill the flowers.  Only engineers think this way.

And tomorrow will be our 17th Anniversary!!!

Of course, he has to work tomorrow.  Montana is looking better and better.  He's spent the last 17 yrs working like a dog.


----------



## macraven

i overslept.




that's my story and i'm sticking with it.......


----------



## macraven

i now have had only 4 cups of coffee and think my eyes are totally opened now.



time for me to do the errands while it is in the 70's now.
tomorrow is our last day to have any heat in the 80's.

then back to 70's in the day and low 60's in the night.



i think our summer will be over as of sunday.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... Happy Friday!*



macraven said:


> how in the world is Keith Richards still alive.......


----------



## macraven

he had an interview sometime back and the reporter made a comment that near the end of the world, only keith richards and cockroaches would be here.

he then asked richards what would he do then....


_richards replied, "i'll eat the cockroaches".....
_


----------



## circelli

Everyone must be out livin' it up!!!
I hope that all the Homies have a great weekend!!


----------



## RAPstar

Quiet night? lol. We saw Transformers tonight. It was good, a tad long IMO. And the theater was unbearable hot. I get fidgety when I'm hot. It was not fun.


----------



## tlinus

Morning all.

Quick pop in - tooth is doing ok. There are times (like when the pain meds wear off) that I feel like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat. But The procedure itself was not bad. Nitrous ROCKS!!

DH, myself and 5 of our friends are off today to Baltimore. No particular reason. Going to catch the O's game (someone's BIL has seats rows 1 &4 behind home plate) and enjoy a night out as adults for a change. I am very much looking forward to it 

Lots to do before then, so I need to run soon.

have a great weekend Homies!!!


----------



## minniejack

DH started at 12:02 last night saying you know what we were doing 17 yrs ago at this time.  I said yes, sleeping and contemplating calling the whole thing off!

Didn't do the wild thing until technically the 28th, so go to sleep buddy!


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> I was up, but dealing with drug companies....
> 
> Some rain on my new flowers.Had to put in a whole new batch because DH thought that when the bottle said it killed grass and weeds that it wouldn't kill the flowers.  Only engineers think this way.
> 
> And tomorrow will be our 17th Anniversary!!!
> 
> Of course, he has to work tomorrow.  Montana is looking better and better.  He's spent the last 17 yrs working like a dog.




i don't know how i missed your post yesterday.

you had me laughing for hours after i read it...

it's a hoot.

and it's really sad about the flowers.........


maybe he will buy you some for the anniversary......





RAPstar said:


> Quiet night? lol. We saw Transformers tonight. It was good, a tad long IMO. And the theater was unbearable hot. I get fidgety when I'm hot. It was not fun.




i get cranky when i get hot.

i would have been back yesterday but had to deal with "drama" within my four walls most of yesterday and evening...




tlinus said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Quick pop in - tooth is doing ok. There are times (like when the pain meds wear off) that I feel like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat. But The procedure itself was not bad. Nitrous ROCKS!!
> 
> DH, myself and 5 of our friends are off today to Baltimore. No particular reason. Going to catch the O's game (someone's BIL has seats rows 1 &4 behind home plate) and enjoy a night out as adults for a change. I am very much looking forward to it
> 
> Lots to do before then, so I need to run soon.
> 
> have a great weekend Homies!!!




that is great you are doing so much better today.
you just had a tooth yanked out.
you are my hero.

and yes Nitrous Oxide is my best friend also.

have fun in B town.
hope your team wins!



minniejack said:


> DH started at 12:02 last night saying you know what we were doing 17 yrs ago at this time.  I said yes, sleeping and contemplating calling the whole thing off!
> 
> Didn't do the wild thing until technically the 28th, so go to sleep buddy!



i guess the dead flowers from the weed killer weren't on your mind ......


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HOMIE!!!!


----------



## macraven

i have a bad headache.

just wanted to share that.


_i need more coffee_


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hay all..Went to US yesterday and met up with Lawerence and his missis
Great people,wish had more time to spend with them..*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hay all..Went to US yesterday and met up with Lawerence and his missis
> Great people,wish had more time to spend with them..*


 Glad you had the chance to meet up with them! 

Also...congrats on hitting the 5,000 post count level!


----------



## macraven

i was thinking about you yesterday Mr Duck.

i was wondering how the meet up and surprise went on getting together with St L and wife homies.

was he surprised?


and a big congrats on the 5-0-0-0  
woo hoo......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Weekend to all ...

minniejack - Happy Anniversary!! ... and hope the mouth is feeling better

mac/Andy - I get cranky too when I'm hot ... 

donald - glad you got to meet up with Lawrence & his wife *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Minniejack!

We share our anniversaries!  DH and I were married 12 years ago today.  Our ceremony would have been starting in 17 minutes.  We knew our favorite places would be too busy tonight, so we went out for sushi on Tuesday.  Maybe we'll catch a movie later if we can find a babysitter.

Happy Anniversary to us and ours!

Hope Mac and Tlinus start feeling better, along with anyone else who is under the weather.


----------



## macraven

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO TAMIE TU TU also!!!


this is a happy day for two of our homies here.




i hope both of youse have a great day.........and the excitement lasts all weeknd.


_but in minnie's situation, don't look at your flower bed today.
it might make you cranky..._


----------



## donaldduck352

*We got to Universal around 1PM and called RPR and thier room and no answer.So we hit the parks hopeing to bumb into them.You think green tennis shoes would be easy to spot,not.We did the studios and got to see HR3 run a few tests.IT IS QUIET!!
I think its getting real close now..

We then went to IOA and I sat outside of the BackWater bar while DW rode the Hulk.No Lawerence.So we did the reast of the park and decided to hit the road.But just for the heck of it we seen the boat pull up to CW and I waited to see who was getting off and on.Low and behold"Green Shoes"
We hopped on the boat and sat next to them.I leaned forward and said hellow Lawerence.The look on his face was who the heck are you. I said Donald,he was allitle bewilderd at first and oh yeah from the boards.We talked all the way back to RPR.His wife had to go to the room for a minute.When she came back down We asked them if they want to get a beer.So we went into Jakes and satand talked for a hour.They had dinner in thier room so i didnt want to take to much time away from them.Got a group pic and said our goodbyes..

Hope to get a chance to spend more time with them on their next vacation.Realy nice people.
I got a couple of pics I will post later...*


----------



## donaldduck352

This is for all the beer drinkers outhere!!

             BEER TRIVIA
It was accepted practice in Babylonia 4,00yrs ago that for a month after the wedding,the brides father would supply his son-in-law with all yhe mead he could drink.Mead is a honey beer,and because their calender lunar based,this period was called the 'honey month' oror what we know today as the 'honeymoon'.
Before thermometers were invented,brewers would dip a thumb or finger into the mix to find the right temperature for adding yeast.Too cold andwouldn;t grow.Too hot,and the yeast would die.This thumb in the beer  is were we get the phrase 'rule of thumb'.
In english pubs,ale is ordred in pints andquarts.So in old England,when customers got unruly,the bartender would yell at them to mind thier pints and quarts.Hence the phrase 'mind your P's and Q's'.
After consuming a bucket or two of vibrant brew they called AUL,or ale,the Vikings would hed fearlessly into battle often without armor or even shirts.In fact,the term 'berserk' means"bear shirt' in Norse,and eventually took on the meaning of their wild battles.
In 1740 Admiral Vernon of the British fleet decided to water down the navy's rum.Needless to say,the sailors weren't to pleased and called him"old Grog",after the stiff wool grogram coats he wore.The term "grog" soon began to mean the watered down drink itself.When you were drunk on the grog hence the word "groggy".
Many years ago in England,pub goers had a whistle baked into the rim or handle of thier mugs.When they needed a refill they used the whistle for service.Hence"wet your whistle"..

I read this and thought I share it with ya!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> DH and I were married 12 years ago today.


*Happy Anniversary to you both as well!!*


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Minniejack!
> 
> We share our anniversaries!  DH and I were married 12 years ago today.  Our ceremony would have been starting in 17 minutes.  We knew our favorite places would be too busy tonight, so we went out for sushi on Tuesday.  Maybe we'll catch a movie later if we can find a babysitter.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to us and ours!
> 
> Hope Mac and Tlinus start feeling better, along with anyone else who is under the weather.



 Congrats Tami

We're heading up to Pittsburgh to the Melting Pot and it sounds yummy.  It had gluten free bread and I think we're worth it to be away from the teens for one day.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *We got to Universal around 1PM and called RPR and thier room and no answer.So we hit the parks hopeing to bumb into them.You think green tennis shoes would be easy to spot,not.We did the studios and got to see HR3 run a few tests.IT IS QUIET!!
> I think its getting real close now..
> 
> We then went to IOA and I sat outside of the BackWater bar while DW rode the Hulk.No Lawerence.So we did the reast of the park and decided to hit the road.But just for the heck of it we seen the boat pull up to CW and I waited to see who was getting off and on.Low and behold"Green Shoes"
> We hopped on the boat and sat next to them.I leaned forward and said hellow Lawerence.The look on his face was who the heck are you. I said Donald,he was allitle bewilderd at first and oh yeah from the boards.We talked all the way back to RPR.His wife had to go to the room for a minute.When she came back down We asked them if they want to get a beer.So we went into Jakes and satand talked for a hour.They had dinner in thier room so i didnt want to take to much time away from them.Got a group pic and said our goodbyes..
> 
> Hope to get a chance to spend more time with them on their next vacation.Realy nice people.
> I got a couple of pics I will post later...*




i'm so happy you were able to find them.

i bet you 4 had a great time together !!





donaldduck352 said:


> This is for all the beer drinkers outhere!!
> 
> BEER TRIVIA
> It was accepted practice in Babylonia 4,00yrs ago that for a month after the wedding,the brides father would supply his son-in-law with all yhe mead he could drink.Mead is a honey beer,and because their calender lunar based,this period was called the 'honey month' oror what we know today as the 'honeymoon'.
> Before thermometers were invented,brewers would dip a thumb or finger into the mix to find the right temperature for adding yeast.Too cold andwouldn;t grow.Too hot,and the yeast would die.This thumb in the beer  is were we get the phrase 'rule of thumb'.
> In english pubs,ale is ordred in pints andquarts.So in old England,when customers got unruly,the bartender would yell at them to mind thier pints and quarts.Hence the phrase 'mind your P's and Q's'.
> After consuming a bucket or two of vibrant brew they called AUL,or ale,the Vikings would hed fearlessly into battle often without armor or even shirts.In fact,the term 'berserk' means"bear shirt' in Norse,and eventually took on the meaning of their wild battles.
> In 1740 Admiral Vernon of the British fleet decided to water down the navy's rum.Needless to say,the sailors weren't to pleased and called him"old Grog",after the stiff wool grogram coats he wore.The term "grog" soon began to mean the watered down drink itself.When you were drunk on the grog hence the word "groggy".
> Many years ago in England,pub goers had a whistle baked into the rim or handle of thier mugs.When they needed a refill they used the whistle for service.Hence"wet your whistle"..
> 
> I read this and thought I share it with ya!!




i like stuff like that.

i have to write them out and save what you said.

thanks homie.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i get cranky when i get hot.
> 
> i would have been back yesterday but had to deal with "drama" within my four walls most of yesterday and evening...






Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *mac/Andy - I get cranky too when I'm hot ...*


*

Great, just what HHN, three hot cranky people. 

Sorry bout your drama, mac. Hope it gets situated soon! *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Happy anniversary Tammie!!

Andy come October the weather is cooler.We might luck out,no cranky peeps!!Well except me if I dont get a beer...

Mac drama within four walls,been there and still doing it dailey,goodluck..

Also mac I love history like that also,and its my fav subject!!

i got some good ones i will post soon!!*


----------



## Laurabearz

Hey all! 

I am soooooooooo behind on this thread, I dont think I can catch up!! Real life slams you in the face when you get home from vacation and add in all the other summer fun, and well, I am far behind on everything.

Not sure if I posted the begining of my trip report on 6 flags over Georgia and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort but it's HERE if your interested.

And I ruined a wedding today and that is HERE. 

Oh and the reason I ruined it is I GOT THE NEW iPHONE TODAY!!!  Anyone have any kewl apps I must have?? 

Ok I am off to work on the next installment of my trippy!


----------



## donaldduck352

*daisy-DW-wants me too type these..
Because I"m A man:
1-When I catch A cold,I need someone to bring me soup and take care of me while I lie in bed and moan.You're A women.You never get sick as I do,so for you this isn't A problem!!

2-There is no need to ask me what I'm thinking about.The answer is always either cars,beer,or football.I always have to makeup something else when you ask,so just don't ask..

3-You don't have to ask me if I liked the movie.Chances are,if your crying at the endof it,I didn't..

4-(the one that I LIKE and is true)I don't think were all that lost,and no,I don't think we should stop and ask someone.Why would you ask A stranger?How would he know were we are going?


Disclaimer for a man-DW asked me to post this..It does have some truth to it tho!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Got the pixs loaded.Lawrence and Mary are having A great time





And A shot with the four of us at Jakes in the A/C






Good times meeting homies...*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Looking at that second pic,I still got a shiner on my left eye!!*


----------



## Metro West

They didn't bring the kids this time did they?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Oh forgot too add,that was from wrestling with my boy.
I took 2'nd in state in high school,and my boy is 6'3-245lbs and likes to play...
I'm only 5'9 250lbs and still show him moves.BUT he is A quik learner!!
It's like UFC around here when we get playing...*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Goodnight all..*


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> They didn't bring the kids this time did they?



*No kid free,but you can tell they miss them.I know I do when I don't bring my!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Looking at that second pic,I still got a shiner on my left eye!!*



_so, daisy got you with the left hook, eh.............jk_


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *No kid free,but you can tell they miss them.I know I do when I don't bring my!!*





i must be abnormal.
i don't take my kids with me to orlando.


_but i do miss my cat when i am aware for a long time in orlando...._


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> _so, daisy got you with the left hook, eh.............jk_



*No my son.Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Look at Joyce face,does that look like someone that can hurt ya!!*


----------



## macraven

she has a sweet face.
she wouldn't hurt a fly.

or an ant.....





thanks for sharing the picture of all of you.
it is really a good one of each one of youse.


and i laughed over what you posted about men.......
_mr mac would have said the same thing...but then, he's a man also......_


----------



## macraven

i think everyone is late for the card game here tonight....


----------



## macraven

now i am off to read up on laura's report.

i'm dying to know how she ruined the wedding.......


----------



## Tinker-tude

Laurabearz said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am soooooooooo behind on this thread, I dont think I can catch up!! Real life slams you in the face when you get home from vacation and add in all the other summer fun, and well, I am far behind on everything.
> 
> Not sure if I posted the begining of my trip report on 6 flags over Georgia and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort but it's HERE if your interested.
> 
> And I ruined a wedding today and that is HERE.
> 
> Oh and the reason I ruined it is I GOT THE NEW iPHONE TODAY!!!  Anyone have any kewl apps I must have??
> 
> Ok I am off to work on the next installment of my trippy!




Oh, good grief.  Church, weddings, theaters - why do people have to be TOLD that it's rude to leave their phones on?  She ruined the wedding, not you.

So there.

You can tell her what I think.  She'll never track me down.

Thanks to all the Homies for the Anniversary Happies!

Off to eat chocolate again.  And then bed.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Guys,  Loving the pics of some of you, it`s nice to put faces to names. Sometimes you imagine how people will look, and they look entirely different!! 

Only 6 weeks come Friday now till we arrive in Orlando, the excitement is really starting to get to me now 

Bit worried by all the heat reports though. Last two trips have been in sept and we managed that ok, so I think we will have to just take it a bit easier than our normal this time. With FOTL that should be quite easy I hope 

Our weather has been like a 1940`s Sherlock Homes movie last couple of days  Rest of Britain has been having a heatwave and we`re covered in sea  fog, and it`s quite cool.

Anyway hope everyone`s having a nice weekend


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a nice and relaxing Sunday!


----------



## macraven

morning homies.
happy sunday!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Happy Sunday Homies!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

When I woke up this morning, I thought it was Saturday  *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> When I woke up this morning, I thought it was Saturday  *


----------



## RAPstar

Afternoon all. Watched The Da Vinci Code last night, for the first time. Pretty good. Watching Mary Poppins right now. Just lounging aboot the house.


----------



## macraven

i'm on the computer hating how slow the dis is running today.

and, i am eating toast with cream cheese on it.

it was the only thing i could find that was quick.

did you really really like the Da Vinci code movie?
i was more meh about it.


and a sad note, billy mays died.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> When I woke up this morning, I thought it was Saturday  *





macraven said:


>



*when hubby told me it was Sunday, I couldn't believe it ... I really thought it was Saturday ... talk about being confuzzled *


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm on the computer hating how slow the dis is running today.
> 
> and, i am eating toast with cream cheese on it.
> 
> it was the only thing i could find that was quick.
> 
> did you really really like the Da Vinci code movie?
> i was more meh about it.
> 
> 
> and a sad note, billy mays died.



I thought it was decent. There really aren't very many movies I outright don't like. 

I love cream cheese. I could eat it all day long.  

And I just heard about Billy Mays. Not a good week for celebrities this week.


----------



## scotlass

RAPstar said:


> Afternoon all. Watched The Da Vinci Code last night, for the first time. Pretty good. Watching Mary Poppins right now. Just lounging aboot the house.




Hey youse...

Ive never seen the film (not my thing) but the wee church in it Roslin Chapel is only 3 miles from my house.

Much excitement when Tom Hanks was here filming.


Any ways, I am still on for October meet mac.

Not HHN but we will be in the parks at least 3 days and eatin at City walk some time as well.

I will pick youse homies brains nearer the time about where to eat as we have only ever been to NBA cafe.


Oh...and no...I hadn't forgotten about my Reece eggs !! 




YUMMO.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> Any ways, I am still on for October meet mac.
> 
> Not HHN but we will be in the parks at least 3 days and eatin at City walk some time as well.



*What dates will you be in Orlando???*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i'm on the computer hating how slow the dis is running today.


*  it seems to be getting worse and worse ... pretty soon we'll all be corresponding via snail mail - it'll be faster!*



macraven said:


> and a sad note, billy mays died.


*yes, it hasn't been a good week for celebrities ...

... on the bright side, maybe they'll get the ShamWow guy to take over the Oxyclean commercials *


----------



## scotlass

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *What dates will you be in Orlando???*



Hey Bonny...

We are there 9th till 23rd.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> Hey Bonny...
> 
> We are there 9th till 23rd.



*  ... we're there the 7th to the 17th so we'll make sure to meet up too *


----------



## minniejack

Laurabearz said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am soooooooooo behind on this thread, I dont think I can catch up!! Real life slams you in the face when you get home from vacation and add in all the other summer fun, and well, I am far behind on everything.
> 
> Not sure if I posted the begining of my trip report on 6 flags over Georgia and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort but it's HERE if your interested.
> 
> And I ruined a wedding today and that is HERE.
> 
> Oh and the reason I ruined it is I GOT THE NEW iPHONE TODAY!!!  Anyone have any kewl apps I must have??
> 
> Ok I am off to work on the next installment of my trippy!



I've been hearing on XM that you can add the XM app for free and the app that makes the phone look like the pictures are under water is cool.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Sunday,what happend to the weekend???


Hey mac,i just heard about Billy Mays a hour ago on the local news channel. You get the news faster then me.And he lived in Tampa..*


----------



## donaldduck352

A Sunday joke for Ya'll:

A old man looking about 100yrs old pulls up to a doctor at a street light.

The old man looks over at the sleek shiny car and asks"what kinda car you got there sonny"?The doctor told him it was a Ferrari GTO and it cost a1/2million$'s..Thats alot of money said the old man,why does it cost so much?..Because this car can do 320mph..The old man asked if he could look inside.The doc said no problem...So the old man pokes his head in the window and looks around.Then sitting back on his moped the old man said she sure is a beautiful car,but I will stick with my moped..

Just then the light changes,so the doctor was gonna show the old man just what his car can do.He floors it and in 30sec he is doing 130mph.Suddenly he notices a dot in his rearview mirror and it seems like its getting closer!!
He slowed down to see what it could be and suddenly-WHOOOOOOSH-something whips by him going much faster!!

The doc asked himself what can beat a Ferrari??He presses harder on the gas pedal on got the car up to 250mph.Then up ahead of him he sees the old man on the moped!!
Amazed that the moped could pass his car he gives it more gas and passes the moped doing275mph..He was feeling pretty good until he looked in the mirror and saw the old man gaining on him Again!!
Surprised by the speed of this old guy and his moped,he floors the car and takes it all the way up to 320mph.Not ten seconds later he sees the moped gaining on him.The car is maxed out this is as fast as it will go and there is nothing he can do about it..

Suddenly the moped plows into the back of his car destroying the back of his Ferrari.The doc stops and jumps out to find that the old man is still alive.He told the old man I'm a doctor is there anything he can do??
The old man whispers,unhook my suspenders from your side view mirror!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

"Put the candle back!!"

This made me think of my homies:


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> "Put the candle back!!"
> 
> This made me think of my homies:



*Put The Candle Back!! I love that movie.."Hocus Pocus"!!
Too funny man..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well I'm gonna tip-toe quietly and turn off my green light..SHHHH everyone is asleep..
Goodnight all..*


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Put The Candle Back!! I love that movie.."Hocus Pocus"!!
> Too funny man..*



Actually, I was quoting Young Frankenstein! We were watching it earlier. That movie gets funnier every time you watch it!!!


----------



## macraven

that is a cute joke Mr Duck.


Andy, candle........


bonny, are you staying at pop for the october trip?


scotlass, didn't you say before you will be staying at universal for the time period i am or did you say you will meet me there before you do the motherland side??

i'm blonde
refresh my memory....

you can pm me and that way i'll save it when my next memory loss comes upon me.



When is St. Lawrence and his wife returning?
is it today or tomorrow?


----------



## RAPstar

If I remember correctly, I thinkt they return on the 1st, but don't quote me on that. I have an odd memory for most dates and numbers.

Edit: Way off, they return the 28th.


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Actually, I was quoting Young Frankenstein! We were watching it earlier. That movie gets funnier every time you watch it!!!



*I seen the black cat and thought of that movie!!
Young Frankenstien is one of my fav Gene Wilder movies...

OK now I'm going to sleep!!!*


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *  it seems to be getting worse and worse ... pretty soon we'll all be corresponding via snail mail - it'll be faster!*
> 
> 
> *yes, it hasn't been a good week for celebrities ...
> 
> ... on the bright side, maybe they'll get the ShamWow guy to take over the Oxyclean commercials *




wasn't the ShamWow guy in the news recently?
something he did in a fit of anger?

i still like that dude.....


yea, the slowness and delay on the dis the last few days drives me more nuts than i usually am....



i say we string out the tin cans with a string and use that to talk to each other....





donaldduck352 said:


> *Sunday,what happend to the weekend???
> 
> 
> Hey mac,i just heard about Billy Mays a hour ago on the local news channel. You get the news faster then me.And he lived in Tampa..*




http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_obit_billy_mays

i read it early this morning on yahoo news.

apparently he arrived in Tampa on Saturday.
the plane had a rough landing and his head was hit during that period.
the article and other news statements claimed his wife said billy didn't feel well saturday night and went to bed.

some of the articles i googled made a reference of the head injury related to his death.

who knows.


but i still will use oxi clean and think of billy each time....


RAPstar said:


> If I remember correctly, I thinkt they return on the 1st, but don't quote me on that. I have an odd memory for most dates and numbers.
> 
> Edit: Way off, they return the 28th.




today is the 28th.....
so, guessing they are back or close to it at this point.
St Lawrence, if you reading the thread, welcome back home!!


----------



## RAPstar

Mac, the ShamWow guy had a run in with a......lady of the night to put it in PG terms. I think that's what I read.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, are you staying at pop for the october trip?



*for part of it ... the first few days we're at the Wyndham at the corner of Sand Lake Road and I-drive for Screamfest.  Then we head over to Pop on the 11th.*


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Mac, the ShamWow guy had a run in with a......lady of the night to put it in PG terms. I think that's what I read.



yea, that's right.

he "sha zammed" someone....


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Just checkin in folks.

Things have been hectic here.  I swear, I have constantly been on trial. This week won't be so bad, so I hope I can catch up.  

Today was beautiful.  Golfed.  Walked the Dog.  Went to a great seafood brunch at one of my favorite restaurants.  For those Chicagoans, Port Edward in Algonquin is so worth the drive.  Overall a good and relaxing day.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *for part of it ... the first few days we're at the Wyndham at the corner of Sand Lake Road and I-drive for Screamfest.  Then we head over to Pop on the 11th.*



I think you're right around the corner from my new hotel.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I think you're right around the corner from my new hotel.


----------



## RAPstar

When's the card game, mac? I only have time for one hand....5 card draw, using m&m's for chips?


----------



## macraven

sure, m & m's are great to use.


only problem is i always eat the red ones when people aren't looking....




i bought a new coffee maker.
i have the Bunn maker but decided to buy a small 5 cup coffee maker.......



and i drank all 5 cups of it .......



i'm wired for the night....


----------



## macraven

_happy monday homies.

another work day starting today...._


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Happy Monday.

I'm up with DH, who has either food poisoning or a really bad flu.  I have never heard anyone hurl that bad in my life.  I really feel bad for him.  He doesn't want me do anything for him.  I take immuno-suppressant drugs, so he wants me to be careful.  The only thing I can do is keep him company when he is taking a little cat nap.

Hope everyone else's Monday is better than mine has started out.


----------



## macraven

Niki, sorry to hear your dh is puking his guts out.

have him take ice chips so he doesn't get dehydrated and the headache that comes with it.

you are a good wife sitting up to watch over him.
be sure to tell him that ....






have a cup of coffee.
you'll stay awake for a lllooonnnggg time today......




man, i am so stupid at times.

i always tell myself not to drink coffee this late at night.
i'll pay for it in the morning.


----------



## RAPstar

One person's coffee is another man's Simpsons season 10 DVD collection.


----------



## macraven

card game still on?

or have you eaten all the m & m's up now?


i'm off to the rumor board.


----------



## bubba's mom

*GOOD MORNING!!!!     HAPPY MONDAY!!! *


I couldn't leave without poppin in to say "goodbye" to you all 

We are packed and just have to get thru today and we'll be on our way tonite....on our way _flying_ tomorrow morning at 7:30 am. 

Let me wish everyone a Happy 4th of July early....because I will be in 'birthday mode' by then in FL.

Ciao!  

See ya mid-July


----------



## donaldduck352

*Another Monday...



Hey Barb,have a great and safe trip!!!*


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning homies. 

Have a great trip Barb!  I'll be looking forward to your trip report when you get back! 

Sad news about Billy Mays, wonder what killed him? 

Niki hope your hubby is feeling better.  Food poisoning is the worst. 

I think DH and I may take a trip to Universal when we visit Tampa in two weeks.  It will all depend on how soon he finishes up his meeting with his new boss, but we may be able to swing over to US for a couple of hours.  Or at least dinner at the Hard Rock!   We get to pick up our AP's and I get to use my new All Access card.  

Now to find a decent hotel close to the park so we can have a couple of hours Saturday at the park before we fly out.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
We got in last night about 10 pm so after the flight and drive home we hit the sack but we had a great time.
Super hot but none the less we loved it *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Good morning!

I'm getting the kids settled and going back to bed.  Junk in my lungs, sore throat, chills and fever, aches and pains.    Going to the doc tomorrow.

At least Jared's art camp is in the afternoon all week so I can rest in the morning.

Welcome back, St. L!

Happy Trails, Barb!


----------



## tlinus

Happy Monday all!!!

Today is Court's 10th birthday. Have to change her age in my siggie! On to the double digits. DH is home and taking her and Frank to see Transformers. Hope they survive the 2 1/2 hours 

Baltimore was fun. Had a great time relaxing with friends. The seats for the game were AMAZING. Felt like I could reach out and goose the catcher/umpire at home plate!! 

Tooth is better. Still a little tender, but more than that it feels weird having a big void there where the tooth used to be. Thank goodness its all the way in the back.

Glad to "see" Donald and Lawrence hooked up!! Great picture of the four of you!! Lawrence, got to do a tripppie.....Welcome Home!

Barb - have a wonderful vacation! Look forward to all the pics upon return!! 

Happy Belated Anniversary to Minnie and Tamie - glad to see you got dinner out!! 

I told DH last night, as we were watching the Haunted thing on Eastern State Penitentary on Travel Channel, about Chucky and Saw being part of HHN this year. He said that would be awesome if you can get a good deal - well, don't have to tell me twice!! I will be looking all week for a great deal - need to talk to my guy at HRH and see what can be done.  Homies will be there when?? the second weekend in October?

Hitting the stack of work now, talk to you all later!!!


----------



## macraven

it's morning again and i started my coffee at 7:30 this morning.


it really wakes me up, especially when i put a lot of grounds in the filter....



good to see so many here on a monday.
hope brab has a great trip, good to hear tracie and St L had a great trip.

summer travel has begun and many are excited.

looks like more homies going to hhn for the columbus day weekend now.
the more the merrier...!

happy bday to courtney.
i'm making a cake also today for one of my sons.
i'll add her name to the cake and let son guess what the heck was i thinking.

we are due for big storms today and tonight.

i have 3 tomatoe plants in big pots on my patio.
hope they don't get blown away.

i don't know why i do that every year.
the tomatoes don't get ripe until late september.


hey homie nikki, how is the husband today?
has he improved?
hope so.


----------



## macraven

i read the autopsy on jackson.
the only thing that surprised me was that he was bald.

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2009/06/29/77320.html


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i read the autopsy on jackson.
> the only thing that surprised me was that he was bald.
> 
> http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2009/06/29/77320.html



Yep that surprised us too. It`s not pleasant reading is it poor man 

Just wanted to ask you guys, not sure if this is the right place or not. I`m looking to get DH a camera for his special (50th sshhhh) birthday. It`s quite difficult as I know nothing about cameras at all  

Now I know some of you must have good cameras because the quality of the pics are excellent on here, so can anyone recommend me a few cameras that are decent.

Price wise I have no idea what to expect to pay, I mean could I get a half decent one for around $700-$800? Or is that not enough for a good one.

It doesn`t need to be all singing all dancing, but a good standard all the same. Not fussed on a certain manufacturer, it can be any make.

Thank you for any help


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Yep that surprised us too. It`s not pleasant reading is it poor man
> 
> Just wanted to ask you guys, not sure if this is the right place or not. I`m looking to get DH a camera for his special (50th sshhhh) birthday. It`s quite difficult as I know nothing about cameras at all
> 
> Now I know some of you must have good cameras because the quality of the pics are excellent on here, so can anyone recommend me a few cameras that are decent.
> 
> Price wise I have no idea what to expect to pay, I mean could I get a half decent one for around $700-$800? Or is that not enough for a good one.
> 
> It doesn`t need to be all singing all dancing, but a good standard all the same. Not fussed on a certain manufacturer, it can be any make.
> 
> Thank you for any help



some of my friends besides myself order our cameras on line.
we use

Beachcamera.com


if you see a camera in a store and then go to beachcamera.com, you will find it much cheaper usually.

I use the SD630 digital cannon ps.

it is small and takes great pics besides videos.

mine is 2 years old.  i love how i can color change and reorganize the background in my pics.


----------



## macraven

heard on cnn that billy mays died of heart disease.

i'm guessing he didn't know he had it.
very sad.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> scotlass, didn't you say before you will be staying at universal for the time period i am or did you say you will meet me there before you do the motherland side??





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *for part of it ... the first few days we're at the Wyndham at the corner of Sand Lake Road and I-drive for Screamfest.  Then we head over to Pop on the 11th.*



Hey youse...

*Mac* - we are staying at POP the whole time.

I do think trips from now on we will try and have some days at a Universal Hotel coz the boy is loving coasters and he is a big rock dude so he would love HRH.

*Bonny* - we are at POP the same time !! 

I am so hoping to meet up with all the homies but as i said we WILL NOT be doing HHN !!


----------



## macraven

scotlass, i just want to meet up with youse.

some don't do hhn and that is fine.

i just want to see youse and the family.

i leave the motherland on the 8th for the darkside.

we need a meeting place.

do you have an idea of what dates you will be at universal?


----------



## macraven

scotlass, i see you will be at the motherside the 9th to 2?


i leave orlando on the 13th.
pencil in some dates between the 9th and 13th to be at universal


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

I think I'm going to take Jared shopping with me for fireworks.  

I LOVE FIREWORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We're all pyros here anyway.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> scotlass, i see you will be at the motherside the 9th to 2?
> 
> 
> i leave orlando on the 13th.
> pencil in some dates between the 9th and 13th to be at universal




Oh, yes that would be lovely! YaY! Now, I'll get to meet Bonny (& Lee), mac and scotlass!!!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ... Back again 

Good news all around here. DD in HS did well on all her test and Vacation is on .
DD in 8th grade had her big graduation ... Very sad to see these kids all going to different highschools next year . They have been together some of them since pre-school . 
The little guy is doing well . He will have a tutor all summer for 2 days a week . Still not looking forward to it but he will do fine . 

Hope everyone is good here . So much sad entertainment news these days . 

So glad school is over .


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...just stopping by on my way to bed. 

Have a good night!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..

Glad you had a safe trip home Lawrence!!

I hope to be there when you come over to Universal scotlass..

And me Andy!!

Bonny I got to remember Screamfest.Saw your pics of it last year and love to see it myself..

We are the sameway here Tammie.We put alittle back each week all year just for fireworks!!We always have a block party and everyone pitches in.

*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Happy B-day to Courtney.  Hope she has a good one.

tlinus - glad tooth is better.  Those are the pits.

Barb - Have a great trip.  I will expect a full report with details, details, details.

Sorry I folded my handup last night.  DH needed more attention than I could give and still keep my poker face.  I felt so bad for him.  These stupid drugs I take for my AS leave my immune system in shambles.  If I am near anyone sick, I might as well french kiss them as look at them.  I will get sick, too.  Then I have to get off my meds, my back and feet get stiff and my eyes start bulging out.  This is genetic modification therapy, so hopefully my genes will morph soon and I can cut down.

Due to my over-active immune system, I NEVER used to get sick.  I was always the one to take care of everyone.  My DH, my Mom, my Grandmother, my friends.  I was always the one everyone called to come over and give them TLC.  Then I started chemo, and I was sick all the time.  DH was a doll, helping me as I hurled while I couldn't even stand on my own.  Then while he was doing a hurling marathon, I could only stand by and watch.  It was really frustrating for me, making me feel useless.  Thanks mac for the kind words.  DH says the same thing.  I just feel like I should have done more.  Typically I would have.

DH is much better today.  I just made him some chicken soup, that seems to be going well.  Tomorrow will be better, I'm sure.  He has a trial about 2 1/2 hours away, so he had better be.

Going to eat some of that soup myself.  Have a great evening.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i read the autopsy on jackson.
> the only thing that surprised me was that he was bald.
> 
> http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2009/06/29/77320.html






schumigirl said:


> Just wanted to ask you guys, not sure if this is the right place or not. I`m looking to get DH a camera for his special (50th sshhhh) birthday. It`s quite difficult as I know nothing about cameras at all
> 
> Now I know some of you must have good cameras because the quality of the pics are excellent on here, so can anyone recommend me a few cameras that are decent.
> 
> Price wise I have no idea what to expect to pay, I mean could I get a half decent one for around $700-$800? Or is that not enough for a good one.
> 
> It doesn`t need to be all singing all dancing, but a good standard all the same. Not fussed on a certain manufacturer, it can be any make.
> 
> Thank you for any help


*Are you looking for a point and shoot or something more like a DSLR?*



macraven said:


> heard on cnn that billy mays died of heart disease.
> 
> i'm guessing he didn't know he had it.
> very sad.






scotlass said:


> *Bonny* - we are at POP the same time !!
> 
> I am so hoping to meet up with all the homies but as i said we WILL NOT be doing HHN !!


*We'll definitely make some time to meet up ...  *



RAPstar said:


> Oh, yes that would be lovely! YaY! Now, I'll get to meet Bonny (& Lee), mac and scotlass!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

schumigirl said:


> Just wanted to ask you guys, not sure if this is the right place or not. I`m looking to get DH a camera for his special (50th sshhhh) birthday. It`s quite difficult as I know nothing about cameras at all
> 
> Now I know some of you must have good cameras because the quality of the pics are excellent on here, so can anyone recommend me a few cameras that are decent.
> 
> Price wise I have no idea what to expect to pay, I mean could I get a half decent one for around $700-$800? Or is that not enough for a good one.
> 
> It doesn`t need to be all singing all dancing, but a good standard all the same. Not fussed on a certain manufacturer, it can be any make.
> 
> Thank you for any help



*I got just a simple HP PhotoSmart M525 that fits in the palm of my hand,so its easy to carry around.Its a digital with 5times zoom.But it is limited to shutter speed and night time pics can be difficult to dial in.But with a big enough memory card I can take up to 20 min of video and up to 250 pics.But its been very durable.We had it for 3yrs now and it got its dings,but works everytime.It was $175 back then.

Now thats my take on cameras.Bonny is the expert!!*


----------



## macraven

so true.

bonny knows all cameras...

take a look at her recent pics from the motherland.
click on her tr in her siggie

cdn friends of pooh is her screen name


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Sorry I folded my handup last night.  DH needed more attention than I could give and still keep my poker face.  I felt so bad for him.  These stupid drugs I take for my AS leave my immune system in shambles.  If I am near anyone sick, I might as well french kiss them as look at them.  I will get sick, too.  Then I have to get off my meds, my back and feet get stiff and my eyes start bulging out.  This is genetic modification therapy, so hopefully my genes will morph soon and I can cut down.
> 
> Due to my over-active immune system, I NEVER used to get sick.  I was always the one to take care of everyone.  My DH, my Mom, my Grandmother, my friends.  I was always the one everyone called to come over and give them TLC.  Then I started chemo, and I was sick all the time.  DH was a doll, helping me as I hurled while I couldn't even stand on my own.  Then while he was doing a hurling marathon, I could only stand by and watch.  It was really frustrating for me, making me feel useless.  Thanks mac for the kind words.  DH says the same thing.  I just feel like I should have done more.  Typically I would have.
> 
> DH is much better today.  I just made him some chicken soup, that seems to be going well.  Tomorrow will be better, I'm sure.  He has a trial about 2 1/2 hours away, so he had better be.
> 
> Going to eat some of that soup myself.  Have a great evening.




i didn't think you were coming back to the threads last night.
you had your hands full with a sickie.

i had radiation before.
i know that stuff and especially chemo are really hard to handle.



just keep thinking that tomorrow is another day and you will feel better as each day passes.


see, chicken soup did the trick for dh.
now give him some real man food tonight....


hang in there.
life is something that happens on the way to achieving your dreams.


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all..
> 
> Glad you had a safe trip home Lawrence!!
> 
> I hope to be there when you come over to Universal scotlass..
> 
> And me Andy!!
> 
> Bonny I got to remember Screamfest.Saw your pics of it last year and love to see it myself..
> 
> We are the sameway here Tammie.We put alittle back each week all year just for fireworks!!We always have a block party and everyone pitches in.
> 
> *



And you, Donald!! Ugh, its getting so close!! I warn all the ones going to HHN that I'm a screamer!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> And you, Donald!! Ugh, its getting so close!! I warn all the ones going to HHN that I'm a screamer!!



good thing you are taller than i am.
you won't be screaming in my ear then.....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> good thing you are taller than i am.
> you won't be screaming in my ear then.....



Unless I'm cowering in fear beside you. But just smack me and I'll turn my head.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Theres got to be a screamer in evrey group,it makes it that much funner!!
I will never will forget Jody last year.She spilled more beer then she drank from screaming so much!!*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

DH says he wants man food tomorrow.  Gonna put some London Broil on.  Haven't made it in a long time, and never really liked my recipe.  I'm gonna have to find a new recipe.  Guess I'll search my cookbooks or look online.

Sure wish I would be there when y'all are.  I, too am a screamer.  I'm also a bit clingy.  It gets worse the drunker I get.  And I plan to get drunk with those blood bags.  That's why I want DH to come.  I keep trying.  He seems to be a little interested, now that there may be classic monsters.  We are big fans of the classic monsters, so I hope this will push him over the edge.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Theres got to be a screamer in evrey group,it makes it that much funner!!
> I will never will forget Jody last year.She spilled more beer then she drank from screaming so much!!*



*Hopefully we'll get Jodie to come with us again this year - then both her and Rob/Andy can hang on to each other and scream together 

What was great last year was all of us pointing Jodie out to the scareactors so they'd purposely scare her  

And yes Donald, I will remind you about Screamfest ... Saturday would be the best day to go ... plus Saturday evening they have movie screenings, and parties going on    ... and bring Mac with you too ... *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Niki Andiokno said:


> DH says he wants man food tomorrow.  Gonna put some London Broil on.  Haven't made it in a long time, and never really liked my recipe.  I'm gonna have to find a new recipe.  Guess I'll search my cookbooks or look online.


*Hope hubby feels better soon ... *



Niki Andiokno said:


> Sure wish I would be there when y'all are.  I, too am a screamer.  I'm also a bit clingy.  It gets worse the drunker I get.  And I plan to get drunk with those blood bags.


*... sounds like Laurabearz last year    *


----------



## Metro West

Morning all & Happy Tuesday to you!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## macraven

_i'm late checking in here.

i was tweaking and adding to the hhn date thread i made yesterday.
what a way to spend an hour on line without coffee..........



anyhoot, good morning homies.

it is 61 here right now with an expected high of 66 degrees.
i tell ya, we don't get much summer this close to lake michigan.


now to ketchup!!_



.





Niki Andiokno said:


> DH says he wants man food tomorrow.  Gonna put some London Broil on.  Haven't made it in a long time, and never really liked my recipe.  I'm gonna have to find a new recipe.  Guess I'll search my cookbooks or look online.
> 
> Sure wish I would be there when y'all are.  I, too am a screamer.  I'm also a bit clingy.  It gets worse the drunker I get.  And I plan to get drunk with those blood bags.  That's why I want DH to come.  I keep trying.  He seems to be a little interested, now that there may be classic monsters.  We are big fans of the classic monsters, so I hope this will push him over the edge.




make a plate for me too and i'll come down and clean the kitchen and do the dishes for it....





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Hope hubby feels better soon ... *
> 
> 
> *... sounds like Laurabearz last year    *



she was a screamer and grabber and a hoot last year....

we held hands after she had her 3rd blood bag.....
and for jodie, held hands also with her...but she is short and her screams went right into my ears.....  she was a hoot also.
she won't be making the hhn when we are there.  they are doing that boat ride the week before i believe.




ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies *



it's really good to see you back here.
we want to know all about your trip and the fun you had.

how was the toothache while you were there?
did the rum runners ease the pain........

when do you go back to the dentist, is it soon?
if you are hurting now, start on the rum runners...


----------



## ky07

it's really good to see you back here.
we want to know all about your trip and the fun you had.

how was the toothache while you were there?
did the rum runners ease the pain........

when do you go back to the dentist, is it soon?
if you are hurting now, start on the rum runners...

[/QUOTE]

*We had a great time Mac and started a TR but did so much hope I don't leave anything out 
At first I had no toothaches but day 2 I woke up with swollen jaw and luckily I had a few antibotics and some pain killers and hope to be in to the dentist soon.
by the way I had a rum runner at the movie theater that was so strong it felt like it was setting my lungs on fire *


----------



## schumigirl

*Are you looking for a point and shoot or something more like a DSLR?*


 I think its the DSLR type he would like Bonny, we have a normal little digital thing at the moment, think I may inherit that one if he gets a decent one.

Thanks


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies...I believe it is Wedding Day tommorrow for one of our HOMIES!!!

My DH asked me the other day about going to Disney 1 day when we are down in October...is there a place where we can get discounted 1 day tickets or am I just in a happy "place"?!?!!?  I know alot of you homies do both parks when you are down "south", so indulge me in your info!!


----------



## macraven

i have no idea if a one day base ticket can be bought at a discounted rate unless you go thru undercover tourist.

i pay the $80 bucks for a one day base ticket when i buy the package.


that is sooooo expensive but you don't have a choice when you buy the disney packages.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> Hey there Homies...I believe it is Wedding Day tommorrow for one of our HOMIES!!!
> 
> My DH asked me the other day about going to Disney 1 day when we are down in October...is there a place where we can get discounted 1 day tickets or am I just in a happy "place"?!?!!?  I know alot of you homies do both parks when you are down "south", so indulge me in your info!!


*Mac is right - I think about the only legitimate place would be Undercover Tourist.  If you sign up for the Mousesaver's newsletter (mousesavers.com) I think they have a link that'll maybe get you a few more $$ off 
*


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Mac is right - I think about the only legitimate place would be Undercover Tourist.  If you sign up for the Mousesaver's newsletter (mousesavers.com) I think they have a link that'll maybe get you a few more $$ off
> *



I do receive the the mousesavers newsletter but I can only find a price for 3day tickets and up!!  Not too sure if an extra $300 to go to Disney will be worth it???


----------



## donaldduck352

*Evening all...*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> I do receive the the mousesavers newsletter but I can only find a price for 3day tickets and up!!  Not too sure if an extra $300 to go to Disney will be worth it???



*Yeah I double checked and they only sell 3+ day tickets so unfortunately I think you'd have to pay full gate price for 1 day*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well goodnight all.


"walks in says hellow,walks out and says goodnight"*


----------



## RAPstar

evening all.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*well all ... nighty night *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning! 

Back from the Darkside, and really, really loving The Simpsons ride! 

Maria


----------



## tlinus

MORNING HOMIES!!!!!

It's Hump Day again!!!

Welcome back Worfie! How was everything? Pictures? Trippie?


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a good day!


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies!


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Back from the Darkside, and really, really loving The Simpsons ride!
> 
> Maria




ok, spill your guts.
tell us what you liked the best.......





i'm just being a rebel
cutting to the chase and finding out the good stuff first....


----------



## macraven

Morning Homies......




it is 59 degrees at this moment and it just started to rain.
no boom booms, just rain.




how much do plumbers cost in your neck of the woods?
i have one coming out to change 2 faucets today and he tells me it will start at $350 for the services.

and he said he knocked off the service call in that estimate.



if i had it to do over again, i would encourage my sons to become a plumber, auto mehcanic, electrician or a construction person.

then i would have all my bases covered.


----------



## marciemi

Well, it's a balmy 60 here Mac!  

On a good news note, my friend (walking buddy) and I went walking today for the first time since she found out about the cancer.   She's doing really well, and we went about 3 miles at a fairly decent pace.  Everything is progressing as well as can be expected.  She goes in for her second batch of chemo Tuesday and wanted to get out a bit while she still feels well!   Thanks for keeping her in your prayers, and we're hoping for the best, but she really won't know anything until all the chemo sessions are done in October.  Meanwhile she's going to physical therapy for her arm (because of all the lymph nodes they removed) and it looks that although she'll have limited use of it, she at least can do things like write and drive!


----------



## macraven

Hey homie marcie, the temps dropped again, now down to 57 degrees.
but the rain stopped.


still have your friend on my prayer list.
hope she does well with her treatment.

i probably won't be around much today.
the plumber is coming and i have to get my plans for adr's set up today.
tomorrow is the day i can book.


----------



## coastermom

Hello Homies ,

Busy Busy Busy ... Kids are home from school , hubby is down to working just at night now that schools are closed . I am just down right tired already . Kids have HUGE amounts of work to do for school and I have a tutor here two days a week for my DS. 

Going away though for almost two weeks to Bushgardens in VA and then off to the fun and sun of Myrtle Beach .... Can't wait .


Still no idea what to do for Hubby for his 40th . I am going to quiz mom and my sister this weekend to see if they could baby sit my kids . After watching her dog for a week mom owes me HUGE . .. That thing is MONSTER MUTT..

Ok Hope everyone is well and Mac that seems like a lot for only changing two faucets . IDK when we did ours we did it ourselves so maybe it is just me .

TTFN


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 




*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> Hey homie marcie, the temps dropped again, now down to 57 degrees.
> but the rain stopped.


*
We're not much warmer here Mac (if at all) ... it's our "4th of July" here in Canada today so at least it's a bit cooler for the outdoor festivities and fireworks tonight *


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Happy Canada Day to you Bonny & Lee !!


----------



## macraven

_Happy Canada July 1st Day Bonny and Lee..

and to all the other canucks we have here....


light a firecracker for me.




plumber left with $401 of my dollars.

and now i have to clean up the mess.

clean up is not included in the costs.



and i found the link to the motherland park hours for october.

what cut backs.....
some parks closing at 7 pm in october.
only one late night at a park.......


and then you hear about the posters that complain about the hours at universal.  i don't get it....._


----------



## marciemi

Hey Mac - just a reminder that you can book your ADR's online starting at 5am central.  If they work, great, you're ahead of the crowd calling at 6 (7 est).  If not, you can call anyways at 6.  I'm not sure if I mentioned that earlier - I meant to, but can never remember!  So thought I'd tell you now.  Probably not critical unless you're looking for Le Cellier or something.  And wow - they have the park hours out already for Oct?  Last two months it's taken them until about 5 days into the month!!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hey Mac - just a reminder that you can book your ADR's online starting at 5am central.  If they work, great, you're ahead of the crowd calling at 6 (7 est).  If not, you can call anyways at 6.  I'm not sure if I mentioned that earlier - I meant to, but can never remember!  So thought I'd tell you now.  Probably not critical unless you're looking for Le Cellier or something.  And wow - they have the park hours out already for Oct?  Last two months it's taken them until about 5 days into the month!!



_thanks marcie.
i got the dates from a travel agent in england this morning after i left this thread.

now they are on the disney site too.

they are the same.

i notice the cut back on hours.
7 pm closing for some nights i am there.   wow........

and cut back on the fireworks too.
that is very sad..

you mentioned the on line thing and i said it was confusing to me.

i have played around with it today and think i know what i am doing.

my only issue is to be able to change the adr's around if i book some then find out i have to switch days for them.

wish me luck!

from what i read that you posted on another thread, you got the adr's you wanted.  congrats..._


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _and i found the link to the motherland park hours for october.
> 
> what cut backs.....
> some parks closing at 7 pm in october.
> only one late night at a park......._


* ... Wow ... *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*WOW real talkitive tonight aren't we...*


----------



## macraven

i'm watching tv.



but checking in off and on.


----------



## Metro West

I'm recording Wipeout and I Survived A Japanese Game Show...I'll watch them tomorrow night.

Heading to bed...have a good night!


----------



## Mad Hattered




----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


>










_kewl....!!_


----------



## donaldduck352

*There is life out there!!
I got a busy one tomorrow myself.So alitlle more reading and green light out for me..*


----------



## RAPstar

evening.


----------



## marciemi

Sorry guys - I'm trying to get everything packed to head out camping tomorrow.  Same cabin you all saw the pics from in Feb - no bathrooms or electricity, but at least should be warmer this time!  So far the car is full, the roof rack (storage bag) is full, and 5 bikes still have to go on the back!    Have to work tomorrow and then we're leaving for a whole weekend away with no girlfriends or other assorted people, and no running back and forth for soccer for a change!  

Everyone have a great 4th if I don't get to check in again!


----------



## macraven

have a great trip marcie.

enjoy the fourth.

shot off a firecracker for me.....


----------



## RAPstar

Mac, I feel like go fish tonight. You wanna deal?


----------



## macraven

yea, go fish probably would be a good hting right now.


i was trying to do the favorites on the online disney dining program.

i have to book in the morning and wanted to set it all up.


it is not working for me now.

looks like i have to do it the "old fashion" way and call at 6 in the morning.
cst that is.


wait for the card game.

i need to read more about the online booking in case i am doing something wrong.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> yea, go fish probably would be a good hting right now.
> 
> 
> i was trying to do the favorites on the online disney dining program.
> 
> i have to book in the morning and wanted to set it all up.
> 
> 
> it is not working for me now.
> 
> looks like i have to do it the "old fashion" way and call at 6 in the morning.
> cst that is.
> 
> 
> wait for the card game.
> 
> i need to read more about the online booking in case i am doing something wrong.



Good luck, mac! Me and my friend Joie are eating at one of the rsorts one night (the Cinderella dinner at 1900 Park Faire), but I might try to get to Boma too.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Nite, homies.

I might be up for some Old Maid.  Need an old maid type drink, though.  Maybe a hot toddie.  It is very cool here in Chi-town.  Better than hot, though.  Hot is a good term only when describing men, or when men are describing me (yeah right, LOL.)

Mac, you are more than welcome to come to my house to clean up after dinner.  You probably don't want to come for London Broil, though.  I just don't make it well.  Tried an Emeril Lagasse recipe.  Although the steak sauce was good, made from tomatoes, mangoes, turnips, cinnamon, jalapeno, brown sugar and spices, the steak was tough and the marinade wasn't great.  DH loves this dish.  Gotta find a good recipe.

Had a busy day today.  Had time in the office this afternoon, as my trial got continued.  Didn't get much done, though.  Lotsa phone calls.  Walked my doggie for mile and a half.  Made home made pizza (Yum.) Cleaned my house.  Balanced check book.  Paid bills.  Dishes in the dish washer now.  Then I'm done.  Whew.

So, as you can see, I need a good stiff one.  Outta wine, so gotta mix one up.  Hot toddie sounds good.  Deal me in.


----------



## RAPstar

Niki Andiokno said:


> Nite, homies.
> 
> I might be up for some Old Maid.  Need an old maid type drink, though.  Maybe a hot toddie.  It is very cool here in Chi-town.  Better than hot, though.  Hot is a good term only when describing men, or when men are describing me (yeah right, LOL.)
> 
> Mac, you are more than welcome to come to my house to clean up after dinner.  You probably don't want to come for London Broil, though.  I just don't make it well.  Tried an Emeril Lagasse recipe.  Although the steak sauce was good, made from tomatoes, mangoes, turnips, cinnamon, jalapeno, brown sugar and spices, the steak was tough and the marinade wasn't great.  DH loves this dish.  Gotta find a good recipe.
> 
> Had a busy day today.  Had time in the office this afternoon, as my trial got continued.  Didn't get much done, though.  Lotsa phone calls.  Walked my doggie for mile and a half.  Made home made pizza (Yum.) Cleaned my house.  Balanced check book.  Paid bills.  Dishes in the dish washer now.  Then I'm done.  Whew.
> 
> So, as you can see, I need a good stiff one.  Outta wine, so gotta mix one up.  Hot toddie sounds good.  Deal me in.



What in the world is a hot toddie?


----------



## marciemi

RAPstar said:


> Good luck, mac! Me and my friend Joie are eating at one of the rsorts one night (the Cinderella dinner at 1900 Park Faire), but I might try to get to Boma too.



I'll let you know what we think of it.  We're eating there for the first time in August.  Should be fun with just me and DS16!  Luckily he's into the characters and playing along (and it was his choice to eat there - I was pushing for Crystal Palace instead).  



Niki Andiokno said:


> So, as you can see, I need a good stiff one.  Outta wine, so gotta mix one up.  Hot toddie sounds good.  Deal me in.



I'm finishing up the bottle of wine here!  The next bottle is packed for the camping trip!  Gotta stay up and order some books the boys need to read over the summer for school.  Went to all the local bookstores this evening and of course none of them had them in stock.  So how about some Euchre, or are none of you from areas that have heard of that card game?


----------



## RAPstar

marciemi said:


> I'll let you know what we think of it.  We're eating there for the first time in August.  Should be fun with just me and DS16!  Luckily he's into the characters and playing along (and it was his choice to eat there - I was pushing for Crystal Palace instead).



I can't wait for your review! It was on my list of places to eat back when I was going to Disney for my birthday. Cinderella's my 2nd favorite princess next to Ariel. Plus, I've heard such good things about that strawberry soup!


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, I'm curious to try the strawberry soup too.  I know when we went on a cruise (Princess) a lot of people told us how wonderful the strawberry soup was there.  We tried it and were kind of like .  Just seemed weird to us - not quite soup, but not quite a shake or smoothie either.  I have seen some review where people have used the soup as an ice cream topping, which may be more my speed!  

I'm really hoping we get good character interaction since that's the main reason we booked it (we're looking forward more to the stepsisters antics!).  Same with Whispering Canyon.  If nothing fun happens, we'll be disappointed since that's what we're looking for.  We can eat anything.  We're not picky eaters so I'm sure at a buffet we'll be fine.  But we (ok, my son at least!) want the fun!


----------



## macraven

i  have eaten at 1900 park faire.
the food was just so so.
the characters are what make the event great.

it's not a place i will repeat.

have done cinderella'/crt twice.  the prime rib was good but some of the other items was just ok, but not for a third time.

did whispering canyon.
food ok but the tables are close together.


i'm not any help am i.....

i have eaten at many of the places in disney and do have some favorites.
i see they changed the menu again on some of my old stand bys.

time to try a new food this year for me.


----------



## RAPstar

I love trying new food. If I don't like it, oh well, there's always the next day. Which is why I'm looking forward to trying Tchoup Chop again. I wasn't impressed with my entree last time. But loved everything else. I'm debating eating at one of Sea World's nice restaurants (i.e. Shark's Grille) or eating CS and doing something nice for dinner (Boma, Tchoup Chop, etc.).


----------



## marciemi

Hm - guess I'm more of a "tried and true" eater.  I'd rather go to the same places and eat the same things that I know I like!  If I were you and going to Universal I'd just stick with Mythos!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, for real I'm going to bed now!  Night all!


----------



## RAPstar

marciemi said:


> Hm - guess I'm more of a "tried and true" eater.  I'd rather go to the same places and eat the same things that I know I like!  If I were you and going to Universal I'd just stick with Mythos!



Oh, I'll definitely be going to Mythos at least once this trip. I wanna try the Buffalo Chicken wraps, but the Pastabilities or Risotto of the Day could be hard to pass up! lol 

Bed time for me too!


----------



## macraven

but the night has just started andy...........

wonder if marcie polished off that bottle of wine yet?




i'm gonna try the Wave and Chefs at the motherland.
i have to fill 9 TS .....

at the darkside, it is mythos, and hrc for sure....


----------



## macraven

morning.

still can't get the online system to work for the motherland.
boy, i wasted my time on that.

will just have to call now



first things first, good morning homies
!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning.Did you even sleep last night mac?*


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## tlinus

Happy Thursday all!!!

Hopefully mac is on the phone getting all of her ADR's she wants. Sorry to hear the online system didn't work for you.

Park hours cut? Well, maybe it will change as time gets closer.


----------



## macraven

sleep, who needs sleep...........

yea, still up.

but was able to get what i wanted without issues.
after i booked all of them, i had to be transferred to book one special dinner.

did have to go on hold for 50 minutes for my ohana booking.
i have a vip arrangement for that dinner.

they were totally booked out for my date so they had to move some other things around but in the end, i got the table.


woo hoo.......



i am so thankful......  that i do NOT have to deal with all this prior reservation stuff for dining at Universal.

i love the darkside.....


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> i love the darkside.....



As do I !!!

PLease get some sleep OR coffee!!!


----------



## macraven

i'm on cup 11 right now...




hey, where is metro this morning.....
and the rest of the boys..?????


----------



## Laurabearz

Good morning everyone! I am still doing my impression of a lurker but I am trying to catch up!


Hope everyone is enjoying their summer. Last week was lovely here, this week cold and rainy BOO!!!

Ok back to lurking


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...just checking in to let Mac know I'm still alive.

Have a good day!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Mac - glad to hear you got all the ADRs you wanted.   There are only a couple I'll be booking for us when our window opens, and if we don't get them, no biggie - we'll just eat elsewhere.  It's so nice not "having" to make ADRs.

Andy/Rob - if you like trying new food, you'll definitely like Boma ... another restie I hear good things about is BlueZoo at the Swan/Dolphin (that is if you like seafood)  Here's the link if you want to see their menu*


----------



## macraven

i'm still awake and up and no nap yet.

need to get groceries and cat food.

i'll save 8 cents a can and drive 20 miles rt for that cat food.

i'm really stupid, eh........



laurabearz, you should lurk more often.
heck, most of us here started out as a lurker.

maybe not me.
i could never pass up an opportunity to post.....
that's the rebel in me coming out.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all...just checking in to let Mac know I'm still alive.
> 
> Have a good day!



and i'm glad you are still kicking....

you always open the thread up in the morning.

it's like opening the blinds at home for the front window.



bonny, this is the last time ever in my life i am booking a package with disney for the free dining.


i'm sticking with room only in the future.


it just reminds me of how laid back and relaxing vacations at UO are.
you eat when you are hungry.
you make a ressie the day of or the night before for mythos.

end of planning....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i'm on cup 11 right now...



*Mac's cheerful disposition is brought to you by coffee and plenty of it!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, this is the last time ever in my life i am booking a package with disney for the free dining.
> 
> 
> i'm sticking with room only in the future.
> 
> 
> it just reminds me of how laid back and relaxing vacations at UO are.
> you eat when you are hungry.
> you make a ressie the day of or the night before for mythos.
> 
> end of planning....


*
   Exactly Mac - if you really want to eat at one of the Disney TS resties you can always make ressies by going to the concierge desk of your resort, or even checking at guest services at the parks ... 

It's nice to have the freedom to eat when you want rather than having to be at a certain park/restie at a certain time.  You have much more flexibility. *


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Mac's cheerful disposition is brought to you by coffee and plenty of it!*



* java-java-java*


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Mac's cheerful disposition is brought to you by coffee and plenty of it!*







Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Exactly Mac - if you really want to eat at one of the Disney TS resties you can always make ressies by going to the concierge desk of your resort, or even checking at guest services at the parks ...
> 
> It's nice to have the freedom to eat when you want rather than having to be at a certain park/restie at a certain time.  You have much more flexibility. *



i don't know if that would work bonny.  i mean, they will scour the listings to find what is available but most of the time it isn't a place or time that would work for me.

last year i had to change a ressie while i was still at the motherland and couldn't get anywhere when i called from my room. supposively, some priority is given to those on site trying to get  the adrs.
i did use the concierge in the lobby at the resort and they couldn't help me either.  they looked at their screen to see what places had availablity but couldn't find a dinner for me.

i ended up doing a late lunch/ early dinner at 3:30 at Coral Reef.

but i still had my dinner adr for 7 that night.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all. Spending the day with my friends Hollie and Mourissa, who is in town for the 4th of July.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

Ok Im gettin ma self sorted for October.

The boy has waited YEARS  to ride Hulk so I think we will be at IOA on the 11th or 12th...any good for youse homies ?


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> Ok Im gettin ma self sorted for October.
> 
> The boy has waited YEARS  to ride Hulk so I think we will be at IOA on the 11th or 12th...any good for youse homies ?



i will be there then!!!

the 11th is a sunday and 12th is a monday.

hhn will happen on sunday.
the studios will close at 5 and ioa at 6.

i have to check the hours for monday.
no hhn that night.


i will also be there on the 13th.
i am staying on site.

we can have a party in my room scotlass.


----------



## Laurabearz

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> Ok Im gettin ma self sorted for October.
> 
> The boy has waited YEARS  to ride Hulk so I think we will be at IOA on the 11th or 12th...any good for youse homies ?



Awe I will miss you by ONE day! 


The natives on my trip report thread are turning the screws for more of the story.... don't they know it's not easy to be amusing, I feel like I have set a standard, so now it's more like WORK and less like FUN 

Perhaps I should have a cocktail or two


----------



## donaldduck352

*Evening all.A little venting if you dont mind.
DW sister B-Day was today so they figure they go to SW.Got AP's so why not.Just got of the cell with DW and they are just leaving now.So she wont be home till 10pm after dropping everyone off.
I got to work at 6:30 worked till 6PM and cut 21/2acres of grass pulled weeds out of garden and I find out she has the credit card.So ramen noodles tonight it is for me!!!!!

Well I can look at it this way,she is paying me back for taking off and leaving a mess after me cooking!!

Ok vent over.But I wanted to go to SW and ride Manta.Thats what I'm mad about..Yes I'm a big kid throwing a fit!!*


----------



## macraven

men do throw fits.


i have 4 testostrone humans within my four walls.


their melt downs are more traumatic than mine most of the time....





look under the seat cushions for chocolate.
that's where i usually hide mine.


----------



## RAPstar

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> Ok Im gettin ma self sorted for October.
> 
> The boy has waited YEARS  to ride Hulk so I think we will be at IOA on the 11th or 12th...any good for youse homies ?



I will be there both days as well.....though on the 12 it will be a short day at both parks re-riding my favorites since its the day I leave for home! Wouldn't mind doing an early lunch in the park either!


----------



## minniejack

Child support is finished  (let's put it this way, guys should not drink in college and go out with any one--Do I hear the words stalker and one night stand and drunk in the same sentence?  Been a long 18 1/2 yrs) and the state owes us back for several months.  

W/O going into detail, DD is finished with softball.  Unbelievable.  I jerked her out after the 1st inning was finished and she will never go back.  Having it be said that my DH and I coached for over 8 yrs either baseball or softball, these guys are idiots.  We know what we're doing, they do not.

And we never need to go to an amusement park again.  I can save all of you some money if you want to come to West Virginia and have my daughter drive you around.  Who needs Test Track, when you got 15 yr old blonde????


----------



## RAPstar

minniejack said:


> Child support is finished  (let's put it this way, guys should not drink in college and go out with any one--Do I hear the words stalker and one night stand and drunk in the same sentence?  Been a long 18 1/2 yrs) and the state owes us back for several months.
> 
> W/O going into detail, DD is finished with softball.  Unbelievable.  I jerked her out after the 1st inning was finished and she will never go back.  Having it be said that my DH and I coached for over 8 yrs either baseball or softball, these guys are idiots.  We know what we're doing, they do not.
> 
> And we never need to go to an amusement park again.  I can save all of you some money if you want to come to West Virginia and have my daughter drive you around.  Who needs Test Track, when you got 15 yr old blonde????



My that sounds eventful! lol Glad things are getting better!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...TGIF!


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies!!!!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday 

Who has big plans for the hoiday weekend? I know marcie is camping, who else has some fun planned??!!??

Donald - no worries, you just go on ahead and hit SW on your next day off. By yourself. make it a quickie. Go there, go in, ride it a few times, leave


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> Who has big plans for the hoiday weekend? I know marcie is camping, who else has some fun planned??!!??


 I'm going to Universal today with friends visiting from Virginia and we're heading to Sea World tomorrow.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Morning all.
Todd be prepared at SW,Dw said the lines for Manta at opening was 115min long yesterday and stayed that way all day.
There is no way I'm gonna stand in a line 2hrs to ride a coaster.Although I have done it at HHN to get in a house.*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Morning all.
> Todd be prepared at SW,Dw said the lines for Manta at opening was 115min long yesterday and stayed that way all day.
> There is no way I'm gonna stand in a line 2hrs to ride a coaster.Although I have done it at HHN to get in a house.*


 Thanks for the warning but I can't ride coasters anymore due to my heart problems.


----------



## circelli

My BIL is getting married on Saturday and my DH my DS's and myself are all in the wedding!!!!  Thank goodness we already booked our trip to UO, because I am not sure how much money we will have after this event!!!!


----------



## circelli

I must update my siggie....my DS is 5 today!!!


----------



## minniejack

happy birthday!!

I miss b-day cake on the 4th.  We always had cake for her 4th of July b-day, her middle name was Independence.  And she ended up being a wild, old firecracker before she died about a dozen yrs ago.  Would embarass my mother to death, but we do have some wild stories.

Company picnic tomorrow.  Patriots Tea Party, too.  And the kids want to run off in all directions.  

Our area is home to the Beast of the East Baseball tournament where there are Legion ball players from 14 states and Canada here playing.  College and Major league scouts come to watch.  Pretty cool to go watch these guys when they're young and think they might make it to the big leagues some day.  

DD just goes to watch the "hot" guys.

Happy 4th One Nation under God and here's to the REPUBLIC!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

circelli said:


> I must update my siggie....my DS is 5 today!!!



5 Wow... How are you holding up??


----------



## circelli

Laurabearz said:


> 5 Wow... How are you holding up??



They grow too fast!!  In December my little guy will be 4 !!!
My son LOVES the attention he gets for his birthday, he is already sick of his mom giving him hugs & kisses!!!


----------



## macraven

morning


----------



## Laurabearz

circelli said:


> They grow too fast!!  In December my little guy will be 4 !!!
> My son LOVES the attention he gets for his birthday, he is already sick of his mom giving him hugs & kisses!!!



They do grow too fast. My baby just turned 6. That was tough


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Friday all ... *


----------



## cbdmhgp

Hey all!

Leave for Orlando in 2 days and 8 hours!!!!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> men do throw fits.


 We do NOT throw fits!


----------



## macraven

cbdmhgp said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Leave for Orlando in 2 days and 8 hours!!!!



_glad you're here and i can count your nose.....
you did see what i posted on another board to youse...

have a fantastic trip!!_



Metro West said:


> We do NOT throw fits!



_that is so cute!_




Laurabearz said:


> They do grow too fast. My baby just turned 6. That was tough



_i have a cat older than your kid....

_




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Happy Friday all ... *


----------



## Metro West

It was too HOT and too CROWDED at IOA today and based on the fact I felt sick after 2 hours, I won't be going to _any_ park in the summer again...unless we have a cold snap! It was ridiculously hot and humid and even though I was sitting in the shade, drinking water and fanning myself, I thought I was going to hurl. I guess the meds are at it again!


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Child support is finished  (let's put it this way, guys should not drink in college and go out with any one--Do I hear the words stalker and one night stand and drunk in the same sentence?  Been a long 18 1/2 yrs) and the state owes us back for several months.
> 
> W/O going into detail, DD is finished with softball.  Unbelievable.  I jerked her out after the 1st inning was finished and she will never go back.  Having it be said that my DH and I coached for over 8 yrs either baseball or softball, these guys are idiots.  We know what we're doing, they do not.
> 
> And we never need to go to an amusement park again.  I can save all of you some money if you want to come to West Virginia and have my daughter drive you around.  Who needs Test Track, when you got 15 yr old blonde????



_i'll bring a helmet when i come to visit your dd.......
and my insurance card.


i hear youse on the turning 18 thing.
_




tlinus said:


> Morning Homies!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday
> 
> Who has big plans for the hoiday weekend? I know marcie is camping, who else has some fun planned??!!??
> 
> Donald - no worries, you just go on ahead and hit SW on your next day off. By yourself. make it a quickie. Go there, go in, ride it a few times, leave



_no plans here, just another day playing with my new vaccum sweeper _



donaldduck352 said:


> *Morning all.
> Todd be prepared at SW,Dw said the lines for Manta at opening was 115min long yesterday and stayed that way all day.
> There is no way I'm gonna stand in a line 2hrs to ride a coaster.Although I have done it at HHN to get in a house.*



_did you ever find anything to eat last night Mr Duck?
_



circelli said:


> My BIL is getting married on Saturday and my DH my DS's and myself are all in the wedding!!!!  Thank goodness we already booked our trip to UO, because I am not sure how much money we will have after this event!!!!



_free booze..........don't cha' love going to weddings.......
_



circelli said:


> I must update my siggie....my DS is 5 today!!!




_i always rejoiced and celebrated when mine got out of pampers.

it always felt like Mr Mac got a pay raise then.

happy birthday to the little man.


skool is around the corner for him.

_


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> It was too HOT and too CROWDED at IOA today and based on the fact I felt sick after 2 hours, I won't be going to _any_ park in the summer again...unless we have a cold snap! It was ridiculously hot and humid and even though I was sitting in the shade, drinking water and fanning myself, I thought I was going to hurl. I guess the meds are at it again!


----------



## Metro West

BTW...I saw a bumper sticker coming home today and I thought it was really funny especially since I don't have kids. It said:

"Having children is like being pecked to death by a duck!"


----------



## minniejack

I picked up some of the Rose Wine Champagne Sorbet at the Whole Foods in Pitt today--yummy--heaven

AND this is exciting! I found a new gluten free ice cream sandwich from Julie's.  Companies are really starting to see the marketing light!  Betty Crocker even is coming out with gf stuff this summer for sale in the regular grocer.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> We do NOT throw fits!






Metro West said:


> It was too HOT and too CROWDED at IOA today and based on the fact I felt sick after 2 hours, I won't be going to _any_ park in the summer again...unless we have a cold snap! It was ridiculously hot and humid and even though I was sitting in the shade, drinking water and fanning myself, I thought I was going to hurl. I guess the meds are at it again!


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> did you ever find anything to eat last night Mr Duck?
> 
> _





*I raided the pantry and found 2cans of Spam dated 2yrs ago and A can of blackeye peas.I fried it up and was pretty good!!
Dw bought me a T-Bone tonight to grill..*


----------



## RAPstar

Awwww. Its nice and quiet here today. Got the house to myself all weekend. The stupid A/C at work went out _again_!!!!! Ugh!! Oh well. Chucky and Frankenstein came in the mail today, so I have a nice weekend of movie watching ahead of me.


----------



## donaldduck352

cbdmhgp said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Leave for Orlando in 2 days and 8 hours!!!!



Hope you have a great trip.Please take pics we love pics!!


----------



## macraven

_the largest number of consumers of Spam is those in the state of Hawaii.

that's a fact, jack._


----------



## Tinker-tude

Just poking my nose in to say hello.

DH is snoring and I wish I were, too.  We're sick of being sick.

It's nice having no plans for tomorrow except the fireworks!!!!!!!  





HAPPY 4TH, EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...just stopping by to say hi and good night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's been a LONG day and I'm beat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy 4th of July to everyone in the United States
Hope you all have a wonderful day xx


----------



## Laurabearz

Good Morning Red White and Blue Homies!!

And I suppose a Good Morniing to all the other colors too


----------



## tlinus

*Happy 4th Of July Homies!!!!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *Happy 4th Of July Homies!!!!!*



Yeah that ^ 


...and, I'll toss in a Happy Birthday to my FIL too. 

Prime rib is marinating and the pool is calling.... Ciao!


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> Good Morning Red White and Blue Homies!!
> 
> And I suppose a Good Morniing to all the other colors too






_i like the way you greet us!!_


----------



## macraven

_good 4th of july saturday morning homies.......

man, that was a mouthful or should i say a handful.....


brab, i have tried to post in your poll.
for the last 20some hours, i keep getting the message 503, server is busy.
and i get that message for some of the other threads also in various forums.


on my list today:

buy cat food
clean cat box


i'm sure that list will grow.


hope you all have a great firecracker day!!_


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Laurabearz

Metro West said:


>



Great smiley Todd!!


----------



## Seahag

happy 4th of July everyone!!



(i hope the weather is better where you are, it's pouring rain here right now )


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Laurabearz said:


> Good Morning Red White and Blue Homies!!
> 
> And I suppose a Good Morniing to all the other colors too






macraven said:


> _
> on my list today:
> 
> buy cat food
> clean cat box
> 
> 
> i'm sure that list will grow.
> _


*
Wow - your day sounds as exciting as ours.  We're off to buy dog and ferret food - and maybe stop at Michaels to see if they have their Halloween Lemax pieces out here yet.*


----------



## macraven

_hi seahag.  good you dropped in today.
always good to see you!


well, i'm back from buying cat food.
also stopped by walmart and replaced my old Bunn coffee maker.

it is even cheaper now than what i paid over ten years for it.





now i have to see what else is on my list of things to do today. _


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hope everyone is having a great 4'th.There is a party on every corner in my nieghborhood.Gotta pace myself till dark to light of my fireworks!!*


----------



## RAPstar

its hot! and work was slow today.


----------



## RAPstar

I forgot how scary the original Child's Play is!! 


Does anyone wanna check under my bed for scary little dolls?


----------



## macraven

_i keep forgetting to look at my list of things i have to do today.


but i did go to olive garden and had margarita, stawberry mango.s...


guess i did accomplish something today after all.

i am having that same problem still of trying to open threads.
i still get the 503 server busy......


i hate that._


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _i keep forgetting to look at my list of things i have to do today.
> 
> 
> but i did go to olive garden and had margarita, stawberry mango.s...
> 
> 
> guess i did accomplish something today after all.
> 
> i am having that same problem still of trying to open threads.
> i still get the 503 server busy......
> 
> 
> i hate that._


*OOOOOH Olive Garden - I love their breadsticks!!!*


----------



## macraven

_they are soooo good.
_


----------



## Laurabearz

Olive Garden fan here too.

Say Mac... did you ever buy cat food?

And Rap, your on your own for bed checking


----------



## Metro West

Laurabearz said:


> Olive Garden fan here too.


 I went to the Olive Garden near me a few years ago with a friend. We ordered two different things and we BOTH got sick that night. 

I haven't been back.


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> Olive Garden fan here too.
> 
> Say Mac... did you ever buy cat food?
> 
> And Rap, your on your own for bed checking



_yea, that is the one thing i did do today.
$77. lighter but the cat has food now......



ok, also did #2 on my check list.
cleaned out the cat liter box.

even swept the floor where the box stays


i'm a good girl..._


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _yea, that is the one thing i did do today.
> $77. lighter but the cat has food now......
> _



*  How much does your cat eat?????*


----------



## macraven

_i buy fancy feast for her.
those little cans cost 55 cents each now.
she'll eat 2.5 to 3 cans a day.  and then we have her snacks....

i buy enough for 3 weeks.

the days she is finicky, she won't eat the food.
i open another can then.


the cat has survived cancer, pancreas problem, diabetes and now has arthritis and hyperthyroidism.  Those meds aren't too costly.
i order out of a company in arizona and they bet the price at any vet's office around me.

when she was insulin shots of 3 times a day, i could only give her prescription cat food, wet and dry.  now that WAS expensive!!


she is 15 years old and like a child to me.


if you think i am nutso on this cat, you should see how well i treated my boys.
maybe that is why 2 of them are still living at home.


_


----------



## macraven

this is what my cat looks like:


----------



## Metro West

To put you guys in the HHN mood...here's a website I found of abandoned buildings and such. Some of the pictures are really creepy! 

Enjoy! 

http://www.opacity.us


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _i buy fancy feast for her.
> those little cans cost 55 cents each now.
> she'll eat 2.5 to 3 cans a day.  and then we have her snacks....
> 
> i buy enough for 3 weeks.
> 
> the days she is finicky, she won't eat the food.
> i open another can then.
> 
> 
> the cat has survived cancer, pancreas problem, diabetes and now has arthritis and hyperthyroidism.  Those meds aren't too costly.
> i order out of a company in arizona and they bet the price at any vet's office around me.
> 
> when she was insulin shots of 3 times a day, i could only give her prescription cat food, wet and dry.  now that WAS expensive!!
> 
> 
> she is 15 years old and like a child to me.
> 
> 
> if you think i am nutso on this cat, you should see how well i treated my boys.
> maybe that is why 2 of them are still living at home.
> 
> 
> _



*I know all about pets being like children - my 13 year old shepherd/husky cross Bailey is like that - she's more spoiled than any kid could ever be!

Of course, our other 2 shepherds are just as spoiled  *


----------



## Laurabearz

Mac... try clearing your cache and cookies, that might help with the 503 error.


----------



## macraven

which ones should i clear?
do you know off hand?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> To put you guys in the HHN mood...here's a website I found of abandoned buildings and such. Some of the pictures are really creepy!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.opacity.us



*Wow great find - I absolutely love old buildings ... *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> which ones should i clear?
> do you know off hand?



*Which browser are you using???*


----------



## macraven

safari.


i cleared out some cookies and i think i screwed something up.

my system is not running as smooth now.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> safari.
> 
> 
> i cleared out some cookies and i think i screwed something up.
> 
> my system is not running as smooth now.



*Start with disc cleanup.then defrag..
When you do disc clean make sure your you click temp internet files delete!!*


----------



## macraven

what are you doing up this late??
i am so surprised to see you here.
it is 1:30 am your time right now...


never mind, your neighbors were having the party.
i remember now.



ok, i do need to defragment.
i remember how now.


i'm hitting the hay.
morning comes early....


catch youse homies later.


----------



## RAPstar

Just watched Frankenstein and The Bride of Frankenstein, which was really sad. I mean the monster goes through all that trouble to get a mate, and then she doesn't even like him?


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies!

Rob - I hear ya about the original Child's Play......gave me the creeps for weeks.

Hope everyone enjoyd ther holiday - and I trust that no one blew off anything important  Our little town's fireworks display is tonight, going to a friend's house who lives by the lake where they set them off.

Going to wash both cars and vacuum them out - and that's about it for today


----------



## macraven

_off to church soon.
will have your backs covered for the week....._


----------



## Laurabearz

Morning everyone! 

We are headed to Cantigny park today. It's a  park that has all these old Tanks and such. The kids love to climb around on them.

And did you all hear about the monorail crash? My heart goes out to the drivers family.


----------



## Metro West

Good late morning all...hope your 4th was nice. I stayed in last night because of the heat which lingered on well after sundown.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... hope everyone had a good 4th yesterday*



macraven said:


> safari.
> 
> i cleared out some cookies and i think i screwed something up.
> 
> my system is not running as smooth now.



*If you are using windows - click on "Edit", then "empty Cache".  You can also click on "history" and then "clear history"

I'm not sure what the process is if you are using Mac*


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....


Hope youse all had a good 4th July !!

It sooooo hot ower here I just had to sit all day on the couch and watch the tennis...good times !!


----------



## macraven

_now scotlass, the heat will be over soon for youse.

i was checking out europe's heat wave and see they are getting the rays alrighty....._


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*I am in shock ... not sure if the homies have seen this news story - so very, very sad *


----------



## macraven

i read it this morning.
i have some friends down there now at the motherland.

they told me they mentioned the incident to the CM's today in the park, but they get no reply but "have a nice day."


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I am in shock ... not sure if the homies have seen this news story - so very, very sad *


 Yes...it's all over the news down here as you would expect. It's a tragedy...no doubt.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Hello all!  Just a quick update on one of your homies....

Katie's (Kstarfish82) wedding was this past Wednesday in Disney.  It started off with an early morning wake-up and getting the hair and make-up done.  Unfortunately it was pouring, so the ceremony was moved indoors, but they moved it to a location that wound up being more beautiful than the original ceremony would have been held!  Katie looked stunning and Matt looked handsome as well!  They both looked so happy!  The ceremony went really well, with a little hiccup in the sand ceremony (I'm sure she'll fill you in in her trippie!)  Then the reception was a blast.  Food was great and cake was beautiful!  Dancing was tons of fun too, hehe!  Then we traveled around the hotels taking pics pics and more pics.  That evening was the dessert party, moved inside the Grand Floridian due to the weather,but fortunately the weather broke, so we could go outside and still watch the fireworks!  All in all, it was an amazing time and they were sooooo happy!  All the details to follow with the new Mrs. KStarfish82 after the honeymoon!

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## macraven

patty, i hope you brought back cake for us !!


----------



## marciemi

HI all!  Back from a beautiful weekend camping.  No real time to reply, but Mac I did want to let you know that I'm also getting the 503 errors just on random threads.  I'm on the MK Dessert Party thread and can get the first 16 pages, but page 17 always comes up that way.  Same for a couple other threads.  I cleared cookies, history, etc., and it doesn't change it.  However, if I go on my phone, I can view all the pages so it's obviously something with the computer.  Never had this happen before, but now it happens at least somewhat frequently.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> HI all!  Back from a beautiful weekend camping.  No real time to reply, but Mac I did want to let you know that I'm also getting the 503 errors just on random threads.  I'm on the MK Dessert Party thread and can get the first 16 pages, but page 17 always comes up that way.  Same for a couple other threads.  I cleared cookies, history, etc., and it doesn't change it.  However, if I go on my phone, I can view all the pages so it's obviously something with the computer.  Never had this happen before, but now it happens at least somewhat frequently.



that is how it is for me too marcie.
some of the threads, not all of them and then if i do open a thread, i might not be able to open page 12 on it.

isn't it aggravating!

welcome back from living in the tent...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.goodnight all.This has been one heck of a weekend!!
TOO MANY PARTYS!!
Work is only 81/2 hrs away!!!!*


----------



## Laurabearz

*My Brush With Greatness​*


----------



## RAPstar

Laurabearz said:


> *My Brush With Greatness​*



What'd you do to get him to thank you? And not to rain on your parade, but he kinda gives my people a bad name after the whole incident with him getting hit. And really who is he to be calling anyone a "British cigarette"?!  Sorry, mini-rant over.


----------



## macraven

i would have been back here sooner but that 503 train keeps preventing me from opening some threads.....




so laura, perez hilton and you are homies............


i watched his youtube on how to put on eyeliner.
i needed help and ..... i still need help......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i watched his youtube on how to put on eyeliner.
> i needed help and ..... i still need help......


*me too mac ... me too *


----------



## macraven




----------



## RAPstar

I can somewhat do my own eyeliner now, when I'm in a show. But its not near as good as I ever want it to be. Sweeney was a lot easier make-up wise. As you can see in this pic. lol


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

Congrats to the newlyweds!  Hope to see lots of pics soon!

Tamie


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> HI all!  Back from a beautiful weekend camping.  No real time to reply, but Mac I did want to let you know that I'm also getting the 503 errors just on random threads.  I'm on the MK Dessert Party thread and can get the first 16 pages, but page 17 always comes up that way.  Same for a couple other threads.  I cleared cookies, history, etc., and it doesn't change it.  However, if I go on my phone, I can view all the pages so it's obviously something with the computer.  Never had this happen before, but now it happens at least somewhat frequently.



We've been having lots of problems lately with the computer and the kids are blaming ME for being on the Disboards.  As if their AIM and all of their downloads aren't downloading any crap.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i would have been back here sooner but that 503 train keeps preventing me from opening some threads.....



Mac, I did some research into this.  If you go back into the tech threads, there are probably 10 threads about this over the past couple months, so it's definitely not us.  There are a lot of specific recommendations for Firefox (which seems to be the biggest offender).  Found a few threads that said it doesn't happen on IE.  Um, okay, guess it's just me!  

Anyways, I've been trying some of the recommendations (this is on IE), and one simple one was to simply restart your computer.  Clearing all the cookies, history, etc. didn't seem to help, but I restarted last night and so far today I haven't hit any 503's - even on the threads I was having trouble with before.  So you might want to try that if you haven't.  If you have, maybe go to the tech boards and just do a search for 503 and see if anyone else's tips can help!


----------



## Metro West

Morning!


----------



## coastermom

Morning all 

Busy Busy Busy ... this summer seems to be more busy then anyother in the past . The older these kids get the more you have to do .  UGH 

Getting ready for our trip to Bush Gardens in Williamsburg we leave on Saturday till the 17th then we take a few days and head down to Myrtle Beach . I can't wait for a VACATION . 

Well all my babysitting options have been exhausted so we are not going anywhere special for DH and his 40th B-Day . I am however going to get him an I-Pod Touch and have a small party because I want to . I so wanted to go to Vegas or HHN but unless the babysitting fairy comes I am not doing anything . .. 

CONGRATS to the newlyweds !!! I am sure K-fish was a beautiful bride  and I hope she has lots of Photo's to share . 

Hope everyone else is good . 

BBL


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> Morning all
> 
> Busy Busy Busy ... this summer seems to be more busy then anyother in the past . The older these kids get the more you have to do .  UGH
> 
> Getting ready for our trip to Bush Gardens in Williamsburg we leave on Saturday till the 17th then we take a few days and head down to Myrtle Beach . I can't wait for a VACATION .
> 
> Hope everyone else is good .
> 
> BBL



Hey, you might see my DD at Myrtle, she's leaving this Friday and staying a week.  Then we head down on the 25th, where I'll be celebrating a number that I will not share.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Afternoon Homies. 

Hope everyone had a great 4th.  Mine not so great.  I was hospitalized and diagnosed with Lyme Disease this weekend.   It really sucks too.  Although the percocet is quite nice. 

Off to catch up on what I missed.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... *


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Mac, I did some research into this.  If you go back into the tech threads, there are probably 10 threads about this over the past couple months, so it's definitely not us.  There are a lot of specific recommendations for Firefox (which seems to be the biggest offender).  Found a few threads that said it doesn't happen on IE.  Um, okay, guess it's just me!
> 
> Anyways, I've been trying some of the recommendations (this is on IE), and one simple one was to simply restart your computer.  Clearing all the cookies, history, etc. didn't seem to help, but I restarted last night and so far today I haven't hit any 503's - even on the threads I was having trouble with before.  So you might want to try that if you haven't.  If you have, maybe go to the tech boards and just do a search for 503 and see if anyone else's tips can help!



i was over at the tech boards back in early june when the 503 started for me.
i did what they said and still issues for some threads.

i'm gonna have to live with it for a while longer.



Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Afternoon Homies.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great 4th.  Mine not so great.  I was hospitalized and diagnosed with Lyme Disease this weekend.   It really sucks too.  Although the percocet is quite nice.
> 
> Off to catch up on what I missed.



Oh My Goodness........
i feel bad for you.
Lyme disease is not fun.

hoping you will do better real soon.!!



afternoon homies.
now i need to go back and see what i have missed in greeting.

i don't know how marcie's post popped up when i did the quote to reply to tizzy.......


i know, it's because hhn is getting closer....


----------



## circelli

Just thought I would share some pics from my BIL's wedding this past weekend





My DH is the first on the right





I am the first on the left





me and DH










did I mention my boys were the ring bearers???


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i know, it's because hhn is getting closer....


----------



## macraven

dawnna, those pics are precious!!

you were the only blonde in there.


i saw your tan line...



i have spent too much time on the tech board reading and trying.


i have resigned myself to the dis being slow.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Afternoon Homies.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great 4th.  Mine not so great.  I was hospitalized and diagnosed with Lyme Disease this weekend.   It really sucks too.  Although the percocet is quite nice.
> 
> Off to catch up on what I missed.




OUCH.  Hope the symptoms start going away soon.  What are the long-term effects?  It's been 20 years since I've read anything about Lyme disease, and I think they've some up with better treatments since then!


Gorgeous pics, Dawnna!  The couple looks beautiful and happy, and so does everyone else.  Love the kids sitting in the doorway!


Went to a meeting this morning for the Choral Society that we're trying to start here in my town.  Everything that could go wrong this morning DID, and I was 15 minutes late.  I didn't have time to shower, do my hair or makeup, or pick a cute outfit.  And wouldn't you know it, today was the day the newspaper showed up (unannounced) to take publicity shots.  I hope no one is too put-off by the greasy, tired audition coordinator.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..
Wondering about Lawrence,he hasn't posted in a few days.Very unlike him..*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all..
> Wondering about Lawrence,he hasn't posted in a few days.Very unlike him..*



you're right.....
i wonder if all is okay with him...

think he got the dental stuff taking care of and that is why we haven't heard from him?


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm trying to figure out what to have for dinner tonight. I'm not cooking this late so it's probably a hot dog and chips.


----------



## Laurabearz

circelli GREAT Pictures! You looked lovely in the gown. It's nice to have grown up pictures taken. 

Todd... Hot dog and chips sound good. The closest I can come is Corn Dogs and Fritos... rats, now I am hungry


----------



## Metro West

Laurabearz said:


> Todd... Hot dog and chips sound good. The closest I can come is Corn Dogs and Fritos... rats, now I am hungry


 The hot dog was good and I eat "lightly salted" Lays chips...very good!


----------



## RAPstar

Dawnna, beautiful pics!! You and your DH are a lovely couple, and your boys are adorable!! And hurray for non-ugly bride's maid's gowns!!

I got my hair cut today





and for no reason, my kitty Punkin.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Great pics Dawnna!!   

Todd - BBQ lays are my favorite 

donald/Mac - you're right - haven't seen Lawrence for a bit ...  *


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Dawnna, beautiful pics!! You and your DH are a lovely couple, and your boys are adorable!! And hurray for non-ugly bride's maid's gowns!!
> 
> I got my hair cut today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for no reason, my kitty Punkin.



you do have clothes on don't you........



i love that kitty.
yellow kitties are my favorite!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you do have clothes on don't you........
> 
> 
> 
> i love that kitty.
> yellow kitties are my favorite!



Yes I have clothes on...I'm just shirtless, since the A/C is out at work when I get hom I don't wear a shirt.


----------



## macraven

how hot is dallas?

year round is it always kind of hot?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> how hot is dallas?
> 
> year round is it always kind of hot?



Its kinda hot year round. We do get a cold spell in the winter. Summers are frequently 100+ degrees. Today wasn't bad (outside that is), there was a nice breeze. But inside my office, with no A/C it was like the Amazon.


----------



## macraven

what is cold spell?
i mean how cold does it get and how much snow do you average?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> what is cold spell?
> i mean how cold does it get and how much snow do you average?



Sometimes we get snow. The past 2 years our roads froze over. I slipped and fell on the ice walking out of Wal-Mart....ouch! lol


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

Last year I was taking my laundry basket out to the minivan. While I was at the rear of the van I put the basket down to open the rear hatch. Meanwhile, a phone service truck was working on the telephone pole near my van. The service guy found the source of his problem it was a few squirrels that had made their home in the phone line equipment box.  The service guy then proceeded to remove them and put them on the ground.  One of the squirrels managed to get in my laundry basket before I picked it up and placed it into the van.

A little later I arrived at the laundry mat and put all of my items from the laundry basket in the extra large front loader washing machine. Needless to say the poor squirrel had been unknowing been put in the washer by me. The sad truth of it is the poor little thing was in the washer for multiple washes and rinses.

As I pulled my laundry out of the machine the dead limp squirrel fell to the floor.  I then took the poor creature and placed him on a small patch of grass outside the laundry mat.


----------



## macraven

Kimberlyfamilyfv said:


> Last year I was taking my laundry basket out to the minivan. While I was at the rear of the van I put the basket down to open the rear hatch. Meanwhile, a phone service truck was working on the telephone pole near my van. The service guy found the source of his problem it was a few squirrels that had made their home in the phone line equipment box.  The service guy then proceeded to remove them and put them on the ground.  One of the squirrels managed to get in my laundry basket before I picked it up and placed it into the van.
> 
> A little later I arrived at the laundry mat and put all of my items from the laundry basket in the extra large front loader washing machine. Needless to say the poor squirrel had been unknowing been put in the washer by me. The sad truth of it is the poor little thing was in the washer for multiple washes and rinses.
> 
> As I pulled my laundry out of the machine the dead limp squirrel fell to the floor.  I then took the poor creature and placed him on a small patch of grass outside the laundry mat.






_to our newest homie:
_
Kimberlyfamilyfv


she has great talents and really belongs here in this thread.

she washes her squirrels.....
dang, wish i had a critter smilie for her.


don't be a stranger, come back and yak more with us.


i'm sure when the homies here wake up in the morning, they'll love your story too!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! American Idol auditions are being held Thursday at Amway Arena here in downtown Orlando...so if anyone thinks they can make it, come on down.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies. 

Kimberlyfamilyfv - It could have been worse, it could have been your family pet.  My neighbor, "dried" her cat in the dryer accidentally.  He popped in while she went to answer a call, she shut the door and didn't know he was in there.  Not pretty. 

Oh and welcome to the thread!  

Circelli - What a gorgeous bride!  And you look beautiful in your dress.  Not to often the bridesmaids get such lovely gowns! 



macraven said:


> Oh My Goodness........
> i feel bad for you.
> Lyme disease is not fun.
> 
> hoping you will do better real soon.!!




Thanks Mac! 



Tinker-tude said:


> OUCH.  Hope the symptoms start going away soon.  What are the long-term effects?  It's been 20 years since I've read anything about Lyme disease, and I think they've some up with better treatments since then!



The infectious disease doc said no long term affects if it is treated early.  How early we caught it I haven't a clue.  I didn't have the tell tale bullseye, or even removed a tick for that matter.  DH and I were stumped.   I had major swelling in my knee a month ago, we figured I injured it somehow, the swelling subsided so we didn't think anything of it.  Last week it came back but this time my knee was in so much pain I can't walk.  It locked up on me so I can't bend or straighten it.  They tested me because we live in a rural area of PA and sure enough I was positive.  The treatments are 21 days of antibiotics which cost $4.00 for the treatment, or injections once a day for 3 weeks @ $150 a day.    I choose the $4 treatment.   Cheap and no needles.  

Worst part of this whole thing, DH and I are leaving for our trip to Tampa to meet his boss and check out our new digs on Thursday.  I'm not looking forward to flying with this knee or hobbling on crutches.  We are even heading to the Darkside for dinner at the Hard Rock and to pick up our AP's.  Anyone think they have wheelchairs we could rent?


----------



## macraven

morning homies......


i think it might be tuesday.....



tizzy, ouch..

i had my knee swell before.
if the doc drains it , a lot of the pain does subside 


i really need to drink more coffee before i attempt to type here....


----------



## Seahag

macraven said:


> _hi seahag.  good you dropped in today.
> always good to see you!
> _



thanks raven! I find myself lurking more these days, but try to say hello now & again!!!


----------



## macraven

Seahag said:


> thanks raven! I find myself lurking more these days, but try to say hello now & again!!!



and another "hey homie" shout out to you.

good to see you here!


----------



## Seahag

macraven said:


> and another "hey homie" shout out to you.
> 
> good to see you here!



thanks!! I loooooove getting a "shout out"!!

:

hope everyone is having a good tuesday!


----------



## macraven

do you plan to do hhn this year?

how many days are you going?

hope to meet up with you someday.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Tuesday all ...

... finally getting some much needed rain today ... *


----------



## Seahag

macraven said:


> do you plan to do hhn this year?
> 
> how many days are you going?
> 
> hope to meet up with you someday.



I don't think I will be going this year  
Right now my "days going" is at 0. :crying:
the combo I need of time & money is a tough one, and I'm not going to be able to swing it. 
have no fear tho, one of these time we will meet!!!


----------



## minniejack

Kimberlyfamilyfv said:


> Last year I was taking my laundry basket out to the minivan. While I was at the rear of the van I put the basket down to open the rear hatch. Meanwhile, a phone service truck was working on the telephone pole near my van. The service guy found the source of his problem it was a few squirrels that had made their home in the phone line equipment box.  The service guy then proceeded to remove them and put them on the ground.  One of the squirrels managed to get in my laundry basket before I picked it up and placed it into the van.
> 
> A little later I arrived at the laundry mat and put all of my items from the laundry basket in the extra large front loader washing machine. Needless to say the poor squirrel had been unknowing been put in the washer by me. The sad truth of it is the poor little thing was in the washer for multiple washes and rinses.
> 
> As I pulled my laundry out of the machine the dead limp squirrel fell to the floor.  I then took the poor creature and placed him on a small patch of grass outside the laundry mat.



Poor little guy


----------



## Mad Hattered

Did anyone else watch the MJ Memorial today?


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Did anyone else watch the MJ Memorial today?



you mean other channels had regular programming???




but, yes, i watched it off and on.
did turn the sound down when a few people were talking.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all. A/C still out at work . Glad to be home and comfortable.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey all..Another day closer to HHN!!!!!!!!!
Just wish they do something with the website!!*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just wish they do something with the website!!*


 You said it! The updates should be coming faster than they are now.


----------



## RAPstar

A lot of the rumors I read all think that it will be a while for a new update since they already released  lot of info with the first one. They're thinking it will be a lot like the website for 2007/Carnival of Carnage.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Some teasers evey once and awhile to wet our taste buds would'nt hurt though!!*


----------



## Metro West

Well...I guess I'm heading to bed. Have a good evening!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Samehere,have a great night everyone..*


----------



## macraven

night boys....


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Hello and good night to my Universal homies!

I've been lurking about and catching up but wanted to stop by and say "hi"!

Best, E


----------



## macraven

i love it when perv, i mean eprv drops by.....

she is a good homie.



i'll stop playing with your screen name.
but i remember way back when you explained to us here.




i'll call you Queen E


----------



## Tinker-tude

Kimberlyfamilyfv said:


> As I pulled my laundry out of the machine the dead limp squirrel fell to the floor.  I then took the poor creature and placed him on a small patch of grass outside the laundry mat.




How sad!!!!!!!!  But then again, squirrels are just really cute rats with a LOT of adrenaline.

  to the fun thread!




Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Morning Homies.
> 
> The treatments are 21 days of antibiotics which cost $4.00 for the treatment, or injections once a day for 3 weeks @ $150 a day.    I choose the $4 treatment.   Cheap and no needles.
> 
> Worst part of this whole thing, DH and I are leaving for our trip to Tampa to meet his boss and check out our new digs on Thursday.  I'm not looking forward to flying with this knee or hobbling on crutches.  We are even heading to the Darkside for dinner at the Hard Rock and to pick up our AP's.  Anyone think they have wheelchairs we could rent?



I'd take the pills, too!  Needles are a pain in the booty.  Literally.  I'm glad the prognosis is positive.

I love the Kitchen and HRH!  I'm sure they have wheelchairs and I know they have those cart thingies you can rent.  Hopefully the antibiotics will start doing their thing soon.  Did they say anything about taking anti-inflamatories?  Best wishes on your trip and I hope you're relatively comfortable.



macraven said:


> i really need to drink more coffee before i attempt to type here....




Are you sure?  Maybe you get a little too much, Miss 4+ cups at a time!

"I'm fine, just fine, really I am!!!!!!!!!!!!" 
Mac nodded her head enthusiastically with huge bug eyes and shaking hands.



Seahag said:


> thanks!! I loooooove getting a "shout out"!!
> 
> :
> 
> hope everyone is having a good tuesday!




SHOUT OUT TO SEAHAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's 11:00 and I still have a hoodlum sitting on my lap.  I need to get him to bed, where he will jump around until after midnight.  Oy....

Night, all.


----------



## macraven

i missed that question of Tizzy's.

i know you can rent wheelchairs in the parks.

i am not sure if they have them at the hotel.


call the hotel directly to get the answer would be my suggestion.




tinker tude, which holdum on your lap now?
would it be Mr tinker tude???


----------



## macraven

i'm giving up on niki coming over here for the card game....



going to catch some zzzzzzzzzz's now...


----------



## Metro West

Morning all!


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## Seahag

Tinker-tude said:


> SHOUT OUT TO SEAHAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




WOOT!!!! thanks very much!!!!


and GOOD MORNIN HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies!!  



Tinker-tude said:


> I'd take the pills, too!  Needles are a pain in the booty.  Literally.  I'm glad the prognosis is positive.
> 
> I love the Kitchen and HRH!  I'm sure they have wheelchairs and I know they have those cart thingies you can rent.  Hopefully the antibiotics will start doing their thing soon.  Did they say anything about taking anti-inflamatories?  Best wishes on your trip and I hope you're relatively comfortable.



Thanks!!  No anti-inflamms, which I thought was strange.  They also didn't want to drain any fluid again because my doc said it wouldn't do any good.  Until the infection/Lyme is gone there isn't anything he can do. 



macraven said:


> i missed that question of Tizzy's.
> 
> i know you can rent wheelchairs in the parks.
> 
> i am not sure if they have them at the hotel.
> 
> 
> call the hotel directly to get the answer would be my suggestion.



I meant the HRC not HRH. Guess I'll just have to hobble up those steps.  Good to know I can rent a wheelchair in the park if we decide we want to hang out in the park.   One more day, can't wait!!


----------



## minniejack

Tinker-tude said:


> How sad!!!!!!!!  But then again, squirrels are just really cute rats with a LOT of adrenaline.



That's the same thing I told DD as she passed a chipmunk today and I told her to gas it!


----------



## keishashadow

hey allback from Alaska cruise, not a theme park to be found; although i must say the view looking down 5 K feet from cliff while chugging along on white pass railroad to yukon did remind me of a coaster

hope u all r well, what's new?


----------



## Metro West

Welcome back Janet...glad you had a wonderful time!


----------



## macraven

metro stole my thunder......

welcome back keisha.
now, where are the pictures...

tizzy, you can use the ramp if you can't do the stairs at hrc.

seahaggy.......you're up early this morning.

minniejack, i think we are going to get some miles on that squirrel story...



i know.
i am late.
i overslept.


my coffee pot had a leak and i replaced it.
problem is, i didn't take my new Bunn coffee maker out of the box yet.


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Hee hee.. I kind of like PERV.  It would have been interesting to see if it would have been acceptable to the monitors (Phamton?).

So, EPRV it is...  Queen E works too... or Elyse 


My coworker here at my soon to end job is leaving for IOA/US on Saturday for 7 days in HRH Club level.  It's their first visit.  So, I'll get to hear all aboiut it when she gets back...  

She doesn't know it yet but I'm stowing away.... 

Best to all!


----------



## RAPstar

Afternoon all. Jusr finished cleaning up my bedroom. And I'm still not done! I found clothes that I never even knew I had!! I filled up 2 big black trash bags, and stil lhave more stuff to throw away. But our trash can is full and trash day isn't until Fri. Oh wellz.


----------



## Seahag

I was up early! not by choice though, work makes me show up if I want to collect my pay


----------



## circelli

I hope that everyone is enjoying their "HUMP DAY" 
Sun is bright here but it is not too hot, still have the windows open for fresh air!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i tinker tude, which holdum on your lap now?
> would it be Mr tinker tude???



Yes, it was Mr. Tude.  I took a lot of steroids yesterday and grew very big and strong.  He was afraid, but more afraid of what I'd do if he didn't pay attention to me.

Okay, really it was hyper DS 3.  _Who makes me think I need steroids to keep up with him._




circelli said:


> I hope that everyone is enjoying their "HUMP DAY"
> Sun is bright here but it is not too hot, still have the windows open for fresh air!!!




Sounds like a great day for another party at your house!  I'll bring some soda and popcorn.


----------



## circelli

Tinker-tude said:


> Sounds like a great day for another party at your house!  I'll bring some soda and popcorn.




And could you bring your vaccuum, broom, duster and I am sure you have a hammer, we might as well work on that basement too!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..*


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...we just had a nice rain and I'm glad for it. But...my yard looks like the jungle and I need to mow the grass. Hopefully I will have time tomorrow afternoon to do it before the next shower comes.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... 
*


RAPstar said:


> Afternoon all. Just finished cleaning up my bedroom. And I'm still not done! I found clothes that I never even knew I had!! I filled up 2 big black trash bags, and stil lhave more stuff to throw away. But our trash can is full and trash day isn't until Fri. Oh wellz.


*
Don't throw out the clothes - why not donate them to Goodwill or the Salvation Army???*


----------



## macraven

i just remembered something.


today is garbage day for the majority of the homies here.....


i had nothing else to say so decided to add it in the thread...


i saw St Lawrence on his trippie he is writing.
i think he mentioned something about dental pain.

i'm sure that is why he is MIA.

if you are reading this, lawrence, take care and come back soon.


----------



## macraven

nevermind.  i see st. L snuck in on the page before this one.

glad he is still with us...


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> *
> 
> *
> Don't throw out the clothes - why not donate them to Goodwill or the Salvation Army???*



I haven't thrown out any clothes yet...except some hole-y jeans and some broken flip flops.


----------



## RAPstar

So.....my friend coming to FL with me just cancelled. Yay.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

This post does not exist. Or does it?


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> So.....my friend coming to FL with me just cancelled. Yay.



i am guessing you are not planning to drive to orlando.
are you lining up a flight?

i'm so sorry your friend cancelled.
send him a hate letter and you will feel so much better.


but, don't cancel your trip.
it's the trip of a lifetime.

and you did book already for your room, nonrefundable.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> So.....my friend coming to FL with me just cancelled. Yay.



* ... Please don't tell us you're canceling your trip *


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> This post does not exist. Or does it?






_huh???_


----------



## RAPstar

I'm not cancelling. I've had my flight booked since Dec. He was going to be driving down. Plus this way I can save some money since I won't have to pay for parking.  Bus or I-Trolley is at most $2 ($4 both ways). Then I can have a lil extra to taxi back on the late nights.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...it's another day closer to the weekend!


----------



## macraven

morning homies


----------



## coastermom

Hello homies ,


How is everyone ?? 
We are off to Williamsburg and Myrtle Beach the next Two weeks so I wanted to stop in and say HI. 
This is our first year in the last three that we are not going to the mother land or the dark side ... I am kind of sad .. but know that it will only be better the next visit .

Have lots of shopping and  to do . I will not wash any animals I promise . 

Hope everyone is well ... See ya all after the trip .


----------



## Metro West

coastermom said:


> We are off to Williamsburg and Myrtle Beach the next Two weeks so I wanted to stop in and say HI.


 Mary...are you guys driving? If so...make sure you stop at a little restaurant in the town of Lightfoot on the way from I-95 to I-64. It's in between Richmond and the Burg on an access road. I think it called Stern's Family Restaurant...the building was painted bright yellow and bright orange so it's hard to miss. They have the BEST burgers and BBQ I've ever had and the portions are huge! I haven't been there in a long time but if you remember you should check the place out.


----------



## Seahag

good afternoon homies!! it's almost Friday!!


----------



## minniejack

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hee hee.. I kind of like PERV.  It would have been interesting to see if it would have been acceptable to the monitors (Phamton?).
> 
> So, EPRV it is...  Queen E works too... or Elyse



Hey, Perv, don't even let me tell what my DH said when he saw Lawrence's name....  After that, he wonders what I'm doing when I'm on here....


----------



## macraven

_so.......what did he say?_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

And the rain, rain, rain, came down, down down .... again!

 I think I've had enough of the rain for a while - it can stop any time *


----------



## minniejack

Okay, I finally blew it a few minutes ago and told DD to not ask to drive for awhile.  (So very glad she's going to Mytle tomorrow--my nerves are shot.)  She backed out of our drive and almost backed over the hill across the street.  Then got to the bottom and ran a yellow going red light, then when I told her to slow down to let someone come down a street by her friend's, she didn't, then after the car squoze by, she stopped dead in the street.  "Well, you told me to slow down, she said....." 

I'm going to go lie down.  I need a rest.....

I'm sorta glad we aren't going to Uni this summer, I don't think I can handle any more adrenaline rushes.

Only 37 more hours of training to go, 5 months, and 1 wk before she'll elegible for her regular license...I'm not sure I can last.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Okay, I finally blew it a few minutes ago and told DD to not ask to drive for awhile.  (So very glad she's going to Mytle tomorrow--my nerves are shot.)  She backed out of our drive and almost backed over the hill across the street.  Then got to the bottom and ran a yellow going red light, then when I told her to slow down to let someone come down a street by her friend's, she didn't, then after the car squoze by, she stopped dead in the street.  "Well, you told me to slow down, she said....."
> 
> I'm going to go lie down.  I need a rest.....
> 
> I'm sorta glad we aren't going to Uni this summer, I don't think I can handle any more adrenaline rushes.
> 
> Only 37 more hours of training to go, 5 months, and 1 wk before she'll elegible for her regular license...I'm not sure I can last.




minnie, i really don't know how you do it. 
i quit after the first session i did it with my boys.
it's so nerve racking isn't it.....


i made their father take over that job.
when he yells and screams, they listen.


and, i made 2 of them wait until they were almost 18 to get their license.

and, they never have learned how to drive without a cd blasting in the car.


sad thing is they turned out to drive just like their dad does.


he never drives when he is with me.
i do all the driving.




when our boys had to do a # of hours of behind the wheel, they also had to have so many hours in raining weather and at dark.


i constantly prayed when they went out with their dad to practice drive.


----------



## marciemi

Quick not-very-happy fly-by.  Irony or not - you decide!

This morning I paid off my Disney trip online!  

This afternoon I was fired.   

Okay, really, I hated everything about my job except for the hours, but still.


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Quick not-very-happy fly-by.  Irony or not - you decide!
> 
> This morning I paid off my Disney trip online!
> 
> This afternoon I was fired.
> 
> Okay, really, I hated everything about my job except for the hours, but still.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hi everyone!!*


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...heading to bed but wanted to say hello first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Evening all...heading to bed but wanted to say hello first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday!



*Goodnight Todd and everyone else.I'm hitting the hay myself.I do prefer a feather pillow and a bed without straw tho!!*


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Quick not-very-happy fly-by.  Irony or not - you decide!
> 
> This morning I paid off my Disney trip online!
> 
> This afternoon I was fired.
> 
> Okay, really, I hated everything about my job except for the hours, but still.




WHAT....no way...
you were so good in that job and did everything those jerks told you to do.


let the joke be on them.
sit back and draw your unemployement benefits.

no penalty since you were let go.
you start drawing 2 weeks after you file.

go file for the UCB tomorrow morning!


----------



## marciemi




----------



## macraven

i thought you were full time.
well, check out UCB any how.
you started at full time and were cut back.  you might have enough time in to qualify.

it only takes your time to find out if you are eligible for unemployment compensation.

if you quit a job, you are penalized in illinois for 10 weeks before you can draw UCB.  if you are fired, you only have a week penalty and then start receiving your benefits on the second week.

moral to story:  don't ever quit a job.  be fired and make more money with less penalty.


i would think that ucb would be similar in WS as in IL.
google ucb for your state.

go in person and file.
the unemployment offices are packed on fridays.
that is the day of the week most get the pink slip.

go on friday and avoid the long lines.


one of my sons got fired at christmas time.
they said crap that wasn't so.
he drew ucb quickly.  but then illinois had a 10.7% unemployment rate this past year.


marcie, i would do the same thing and contact the people you would have business with and let them know you were let go without warning or any counseling on job improvement.

if that company had a human affairs//resources department, i would let them know how unfair this all happened.  you weren't given any opportunity to let them know you can be flexible and have them  increase your hours.

the boss dude is just trying to cover his butt in case you fight this.


one bit of advice:

not all women look good and wear stripes well.
forget about the shopping spree on their credit card.........



look forward to your trip to the motherland.
give yourself some time off, do the trip, get the kids back in school then decide of looking for another job.

but do checkout if you are eligible for ucb as a pt time employee.


hang in there........


----------



## macraven

marcie, came back to add how proud i am of u for taking all your notes with you when you left.

don't make life easy for them.

if they call you for information.....tell them you don't work for them anymore.

or better yet, tell them you are an independent business woman and can do hourly consultations for them at $100 an hour.


----------



## circelli

marcie- you are the better person in ALL of this!!! 
Collect unemployment and take it easy before your trip to the motherland. 
I must ask you about your count down calendar, I want to make 1 for my boys but how? what? 
You can use your expertise elsewhere!!! Like on here


----------



## marciemi




----------



## Metro West

Morning all...happy Friday!


----------



## macraven

morning homies.


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

thanks for the welcome back

TGIFthe week after vacation always drags for some reason doesn't it?

marci - OMG, talk about crappy timing, still - consider this a chance for a new beginning to better thingsand enjoy that trip!

same for u andy, it'll work out; better to have bud bail now rather than closer to date for planning

shamefully, haven't had time to read back thru thread

have a great weekend all


----------



## tlinus

marcie - what a load of you-know-what. File for UEC......you were given one verbal warning and NO written ones, they will lose out on that and you will collect.



Morning Homies!!!!! Happy Friday!!!!!!


----------



## Seahag

good morning homies! happy friday!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Friday all ... 

Marcie - so sorry to hear about the job situation, but I agree, it's a chance at a new beginning ... *


----------



## macraven

i like opening up the page and seeing haggy back.....

and a big hhheellllooooo to all the other homies that came on this morning.
keisha, trippie coming out soon?


i'm waiting on a phone call from a friend.

will be out shopping once i connect with her.




shopping for fun stuff.
cat stuff.


----------



## minniejack

One of DD's friends just got back from a Dis/Uni trip and big surprise for you all  she liked Uni the best and wants to go back again.

I've been checking the mail every day like a mad woman looking for the check where we had over paid on child support.  I've already got it spent.

DD leaves for her Myrtle trip tonight at midnight.  I'm scared.  I've never let her go like this before.  Camps, yes, but I drove her there and it was only 2 hrs from home.  Not 11 hrs and not me or DH driving. 

And I just found out that her friend's brother was having another boy as his beach buddy for the week.  I told her to make sure the bedroom doors were locked.  Would've been nice when we talked to the parents months ago, if they had let us know that little fact.  

And I just watched the Liam Neeson movie Taken and that really doesn't help matters much.  But it did help me to sit down and talk with her about not trusting anyone when they are on the beach--even cute guys.

If you haven't seen Taken, rent it--its a pretty good action movie about the female sex slave trade.

Off to make some brownies and just finished baking some fantastic gf bread.  (Can't figure out why my DH was a little testy when I sent some bread in his lunch that had a wee bit of mold on it.)


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> keisha, trippie coming out soon?
> 
> 
> i'm waiting on a phone call from a friend.
> 
> will be out shopping once i connect with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopping for fun stuff.
> cat stuff.


 
kittie stuff is the best...except for the litter

trippie, cliff note:  cold, dreary, wet & expensive...even the Subway $5 footlongs were $7 there.  Im truly convinced *nobody* makes a traveler feel more welcome and valued than Orlando & it's fine peeps

i'll post a couple pics once photobucket decides to cooperatenot sure why it's taking me hours for what used to take 1/2 hourmaybe my DSL is worse than usual? eh...i now talk Canadian, have picked up the 'eh' @ end of every sentencegood way to tell if anybody's listening, i like it!  Bonny would probably know, is it a regional thing or is it country wide?

minnie - ur a brave ma! trust that all u taught DD won't go for naught...if she messes up, ground her for life

anybody see new Transformers movie?  appears as though the mr & I are home alone tonight not sure if it's worth the effort to go out into the heat.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> Im truly convinced *nobody* makes a traveler feel more welcome and valued than Orlando & it's fine peeps


----------



## RAPstar

They FINALLY fixed the A/C at work. But it was still in the 80's inside when I left. I picked up two books of short stories by Clive Barker last week and have been reading them this week. He is a really good writer. I just read one today that made me laugh out loud....which was odd since he's a horror writer.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> eh...i now talk Canadian, have picked up the 'eh' @ end of every sentencegood way to tell if anybody's listening, i like it!  Bonny would probably know, is it a regional thing or is it country wide?



*  It's not as common as some people think, but there are some Canadians who do use "eh" on occasion. I think it's more in the east of the country *


----------



## macraven

and is poutine also a hit more east of the country?


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *  It's not as common as some people think, but there are some Canadians who do use "eh" on occasion. I think it's more in the east of the country *



I would have to agree!!!
But aren't our igloos awesome 
I am kidding!!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> and is *poutine* also a hit more east of the country?



Say what?


----------



## circelli

RAPstar said:


> Say what?



that would be french fries with cheese and gravy on them!!


----------



## Metro West

circelli said:


> that would be french fries with cheese and gravy on them!!


----------



## RAPstar

circelli said:


> that would be french fries with cheese and gravy on them!!



Ooooooh. That sounds....interesting.


----------



## marciemi

RAPstar said:


> They FINALLY fixed the A/C at work. But it was still in the 80's inside when I left. I picked up two books of short stories by Clive Barker last week and have been reading them this week. He is a really good writer. I just read one today that made me laugh out loud....which was odd since he's a horror writer.



I always set our house AC at 80!  Haven't bothered using it today so my thermostat says 85 and I guarantee it's at least 5 degrees warmer up there! We don't get much heat so I have to enjoy it.  DH is out of town so I can ignore my kids complaining!  



circelli said:


> that would be french fries with cheese and gravy on them!!



We always used to get this at the Pinery in Ontario.  Along with Pogos!  (Corn dogs).  Oldest DS who is a HUGE vinegar fan always loved that all Canadian restaurants had packets or squirt bottles of vinegar out all the time.  Right across the bridge (Port Huron), you'd ask for vinegar anywhere and just get a blank look!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


>




_totally yes and 
_


RAPstar said:


> Ooooooh. That sounds....interesting.



see above post........


twice we took the kids to Canada for a week.
When they in grade school was the first time.



young boys love to put ketchup on their fries.
they ordered fries at a place and it was brought to the table with all that gavy on it.

they cried real hard and very loud......

we don't care for poutine.

and i'll tell you something else.
no matter how much you try to scrape the poutine off the fries, it just can't be done.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> we don't care for poutine.


 That sounds like something in a porno flick!


----------



## RAPstar

All this thinking about HHN has got me in a scary movie mood! We've watched Child's Play 2 and Freddy vs. Jason tonight.


----------



## macraven

i liked the first chucky movie but all the other chucky childs play 2, etc after the orignal, fell flat for me.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great Saturday!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I guess its my turn to get 503service not available.Took me 2min to load this page.......

Oh and good morning.*


----------



## tlinus

Morning All!!!!

My nephew/godson is being christened today. Its going to be a humidity filled nasty mess  out there today too.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday


----------



## minniejack

Around here we "do" french fries and beef gravy.  Yummyy...with pepper...

Back in the days before being gluten free, nothing better than a beer and a plate of sin...I miss those days.

Just got back from a my son's friend's Bar Mitzvah.  He sounded very grown up and polished in the temple.  Then I go to leave and he's standing outside with all of the teens and he takes his ties and tries to dirty dance with me.  Ohhhh that boy.  And he also announced he's running for President when he's older, so be prepared.    He'll be in good standing with the French president with an eye for the ladies.


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *I guess its my turn to get 503service not available.Took me 2min to load this page.......
> 
> Oh and good morning.*



I don't know about you guys, but my time on my computer keeps getting changed to the earlier 2000's and the time is off.  Once the time/date is reset, the errors disappear, but obviously there are bugs somehow getting through.  I hope whoever thinks they are being cute would just grow up and put their talent to something a little more constructive.

Oh and DD made it to Myrtle--that was my big worry--the car trip.  So many idiots on the road nowadays and they all seem to have so much rage.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... Hope everyone is having a great Saturday*


----------



## macraven

afternoon homies.

bonny, i like your new avatar picture!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> That sounds like something in a porno flick!


 




tlinus said:


> Morning All!!!!
> 
> My nephew/godson is being christened today. Its going to be a humidity filled nasty mess  out there today too.


 
it's said rain is lucky on wedding day...hopefully the same for christening day!



minniejack said:


> Around here we "do" french fries and beef gravy. Yummyy...with pepper...
> 
> Back in the days before being gluten free, nothing better than a beer and a plate of sin...


 
plate of sin, interesting concept...i'll have a red hot plate of...nevermind.  get in enough hot water without tryinglol

don't forget the primantti sammich



macraven said:


> afternoon homies.
> 
> bonny, i like your new avatar picture!


 
it is very cool!  good to know re the origin of eh...family starting to ignore me, i detect a pattern

off to my oldest BD party, mr is working; i get to make nice with ex outlaw, hoop dee do


----------



## RAPstar

Hello. Nother boring day at work behind me. Tomorrow is my friend's commitment ceremony. Then another week and I get to go to Six Flags with my ex-girlfriend! I haven't been since '06!!!


----------



## Metro West

Today has been beautiful here in The City Beautiful! It's been warm of course but the humidity is practically non-existant...at least for July.


----------



## minniejack

Did you know they sell Chucky dolls--the girl and the guy at Spencer's.  That is one doll I would not get--I'd be scared all the time with it in the house.


----------



## scotlass

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> * I think it's more in the east of the country *



Hey youse....

Well I think its an east coast thing all over....you can tell an east coaster in Scotland the very same way.

That is just too funny...eh.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Hello. Nother boring day at work behind me. Tomorrow is my friend's commitment ceremony. Then another week and I get to go to Six Flags with my ex-girlfriend! I haven't been since '06!!!



those days will be fun days for youse!  



Metro West said:


> Today has been beautiful here in The City Beautiful! It's been warm of course but the humidity is practically non-existant...at least for July.



that's great to hear!!



scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Well I think its an east coast thing all over....you can tell an east coaster in Scotland the very same way.
> 
> That is just too funny...eh.



they eat poutine too??


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> they eat poutine too??


 And I _still _say that sounds like something from a porno flick!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I got something for ya.Take a country boy from say Alabama and put him in New York City.They would never understand him and he wouldn't understand them.He will be on the next flight home!!
There is alot of different ways people talk here in the states...
When we visit family in Kentucky half the time I'm like huh what you say.And I was raised in FLA!!
Really want to be confused,go to Loisianna.Not New Orleans but some small town.You will need a interpreter..*


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Did you know they sell Chucky dolls--the girl and the guy at Spencer's.  That is one doll I would not get--I'd be scared all the time with it in the house.



and i see you have a new avatar pic also....


so cute!


----------



## Metro West

I just watched the finale of Harper's Island...it was a fun show to watch. 

Heading to bed now...have a good evening.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *I got something for ya.Take a country boy from say Alabama and put him in New York City.They would never understand him and he wouldn't understand them.He will be on the next flight home!!
> There is alot of different ways people talk here in the states...
> When we visit family in Kentucky half the time I'm like huh what you say.And I was raised in FLA!!
> Really want to be confused,go to Loisianna.Not New Orleans but some small town.You will need a interpreter..*


*
That's basically how we feel about the Newfies ... can't understand a dang thing they say ... *


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a nice Sunday!


----------



## DaddyDon

What ever happened to  motherfletcher?????


----------



## macraven

DaddyDon said:


> What ever happened to  motherfletcher?????




to the newest Sunday homie here!

DaddyDon

now that this business is out of the way.... I'll try to answer your question.  also, we are glad you are here.  stick around and yak with us.


I don't know for sure.

i have sent him pm's but have not heard back.
he was active for a long time and then disappeared 
but he did that once before, post all the time and then took a break.

he is a kewl homie and i have not seen him posting on any of the threads in a long time.

maybe someone else in these parts knows more than i do.

hopefully he will rise again so we can count his MIA nose....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

Big news at my house -- I was going to take ds to Disney for Thanksgiving as a reward for some advanced academic work he's doing this summer, and he informed us he wants to go to the Darkside instead! Now I'm looking forward to a much more relaxed trip, I don't have to figure out what I want to eat three months in advance, and I can insist we sit down for meals. It's turning into a treat for both of us 

I also sort of started a TR I'm posting on a WISH thread. I don't have any photos (dh wasn't allowing me to take pics of food), is that worth posting on the Uni TR thread, or would that just bore people without the pics? 

Maria


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> Big news at my house -- I was going to take ds to Disney for Thanksgiving as a reward for some advanced academic work he's doing this summer, and he informed us he wants to go to the Darkside instead! Now I'm looking forward to a much more relaxed trip, I don't have to figure out what I want to eat three months in advance, and I can insist we sit down for meals. It's turning into a treat for both of us
> 
> I also sort of started a TR I'm posting on a WISH thread. I don't have any photos (dh wasn't allowing me to take pics of food), is that worth posting on the Uni TR thread, or would that just bore people without the pics?
> 
> Maria




woo hoo a trip in planning!!

we love pre trip reports, trips reports, food reports and when you just are sitting around in the hotel room.....
i don't do pics when i talk about my trips.


bring it on..


----------



## DaddyDon

Well i had  a meet with him and his children several years back at rp..And we stayed in touch thru pm's.I have not seen him post in a while and was wondering if he was ok...I have been around for a long time ..just dont post much...Heck i havent even seen highlander post for a while...
well  it's just the things that make you go ummmmm????
Thanks for the Sunday welcome!..Will be down in orlando  Tommorrow...No parks just to get away and sit by the pool and drink a few cold  ones and whatever i think to make up as i go along...My oldest dd and 2 grandchildren will be coming up to visit with us....


macraven said:


> to the newest Sunday homie here!
> 
> DaddyDon
> 
> now that this business is out of the way.... I'll try to answer your question.  also, we are glad you are here.  stick around and yak with us.
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure.
> 
> i have sent him pm's but have not heard back.
> he was active for a long time and then disappeared
> but he did that once before, post all the time and then took a break.
> 
> he is a kewl homie and i have not seen him posting on any of the threads in a long time.
> 
> maybe someone else in these parts knows more than i do.
> 
> hopefully he will rise again so we can count his MIA nose....


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow there.Is there anyone outthere?Very quiet today..

Well I got my jungle cut before the rains hit.Marinating some steaks and gonna grab me a cold one!!*


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...I'm making spaghetti sauce for tonight. 

I _can_ cook some things.


----------



## macraven

that's what i am making also!!!

one person within my four walls eats only mostocelli noodles, one vermicelli, one linguini noodles and the other 2 spaghetti noodles.


but we all eat the same sauce.....

whew.....


----------



## donaldduck352

*I need to start that tradition.Sunday night linguine with gravy..
Our family always called the sauce gravy for some reason.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I need to start that tradition.Sunday night linguine with gravy..
Our family always called the sauce gravy for some reason.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Sorry double post.*


----------



## macraven

_gravy, eh.................._


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Sorry double post.*


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> _gravy, eh.................._



*I dont know why,but it has stuck since I was able too talk..*


Metro West said:


>



*My finger was trigger happy!

Well its time for me to get back to my roots and say goodnight all..
Early to bed late to work makes the Duck,well the Duck!!!
*


----------



## Metro West

I'm about ready to retire for the evening too.

Have a pleasant evening!


----------



## DaddyDon

Good Monday morning alll! I will be headed south in a lil while!!!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a good day!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

Ssshhh. I told my boss my ds has a stomach bug. The treadmill repairman is coming today, and they give you an 8-5 window, so I had to be home all day. I have 17 sick days, but I still feel guilty about using one. On the other hand, exercise is how I keep from getting sick, so this is really a preventative measure...

Maria


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!

Duckman - we call it gravy too......always have 

Don - have an awesome time 

Worfie-shhhh, I won't tell 

have a great day all......doing a few loads of laundry and hitting the pool this afternoon!!!


----------



## macraven

is it monday already..........


----------



## macraven

DaddyDon said:


> Good Monday morning alll! I will be headed south in a lil while!!!



take us with you...............





Metro West said:


> Morning all...have a good day!







Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> Ssshhh. I told my boss my ds has a stomach bug. The treadmill repairman is coming today, and they give you an 8-5 window, so I had to be home all day. I have 17 sick days, but I still feel guilty about using one. On the other hand, exercise is how I keep from getting sick, so this is really a preventative measure...
> 
> Maria




sick days are to be used for house repair issues and vacations.
i call in sick every day i am in orlando in the fall.
and i don't feel guilty



tlinus said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Duckman - we call it gravy too......always have
> 
> Don - have an awesome time
> 
> Worfie-shhhh, I won't tell
> 
> have a great day all......doing a few loads of laundry and hitting the pool this afternoon!!!




laundry on a Monday.......
you are well organized!

i don't do laundry on mondays.
mainly because i always get a red article of clothing in the whites on those days.
i do better on the other days of the week......


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> I just watched the finale of Harper's Island...it was a fun show to watch.
> 
> Heading to bed now...have a good evening.





Sure you did.  We all know you were watching a porno flick.  


Afternoon, everyone.

Marcie, congratulations on your new freedom.  You'll find something MUCH better after Labor Day.

Minniejack, good vibes for you while DD is out of sight.  She'll be safe and well-behaved.

I went to see cousins and friends in Memphis this last weekend.  Had a great time catching up with the cousins, and saw some good friends at a dog show the next day.  The friends were people, not dogs.

I need to go to the bank now and move money around so we can get our roof replaced.  Ugh....

Taminator


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.
I got some pictures for all the Halloween addicts out there that you might enjoy!!
Imagine having a limo sevice like this....*






















Its called The Last Ride..
Pretty kool eh?


----------



## macraven

mr duck, are you going into the limo service?


i'll be your first booking........





tamie tu tu, was that a long drive for you to memphis?
did you go see elvis?


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> mr duck, are you going into the limo service?
> 
> 
> i'll be your first booking........




*I wish.It can make big bucks!!It is for sale tho $10k
You would be surprised how busy he is with this Hearst.He does Halloween Displays,Proms,dances,concerts-Weddings and divorces,bachelor/bachelorette parties,birthdays,retitement parties and over the hill parties!!
His slogan isur prices wont put you in the"HOLE".. *


----------



## keishashadow

back in the day (late 70's it was quite the rage in our parts to buy an old hearse & use same as cheech & chong would a van)

i borrowed one once to pick up my ma from work, wound up with no allowance for a long timeit was worth it

todd - did u make garlic bread too to sop up the sauce?  best part of spaghett i is leftovers the next daycold for breakfast

donald - i must of missed the history of ur new avatar, looks creepy cool. re chucky, anybody watch TMZ?  saw this weekend that Catherin Hicks (the actress in 1st movie) has been married to the guy who had to bite her arm (stand in for chucky i guess lol) for 20 years...no wonder i can't remember anything important...all this drivel rattling around lol

exciting to hear of the upcoming trips, any thoughts of when the new coaster's going to be open...i've been in the deep freeze


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... hope everyone had a great Monday ... one day closer to HHN!!*


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> todd - did u make garlic bread too to sop up the sauce?  best part of spaghett i is leftovers the next daycold for breakfast


 You know it with the bread! I didn't eat it for breakfast though...it was all gone last night.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> You know it with the bread! I didn't eat it for breakfast though...it was all gone last night.


 
u need a bigger pot, i believe pasta will be on our menu this week...

need to try & find a recipie for 'putanesca' style sauce i tried recently, it had capers & anchovies in it


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. One of my best friend's (Hal) commitment ceremony was last night. It was beautifu, not a single dry eye in the house. One of the girl's husband even teared up. lol Finished cleaning my room in preparation for my house guest this weekend, tonight. Not fun. I tend to be a pack rat and had papers in my closet from 6 years ago!!  I'm sore all over!  But its done for the most part and now I'm watching the original Wolf Man with Lon Chaney.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning!


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!


----------



## macraven

morning homies.


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

I feel to young to have a daughter getting married but yesterday my daughter told me her boyfriend asked her to marry him.


My goodness how time flys, it seems like yesterday I was changing her diapers.


----------



## macraven

welcome back miss kimberly.......



just out of diapers and now getting married.
time does fly fast doesn't it....




tell the homie dude that asked for her hand, you have to think about it.......


----------



## RVGal

Hey everyone!

I haven't checked in for a long time.  Things have been hectic around here.  We snuck in a trip to WDW and Uni last month, so I suppose I should do a trip report eventually.  I just don't know if I have it in me.  We'll see.

The good news I have to report is that Joshua has been seizure free for just over 3 months.  I am very hopeful that we have found the right mix of meds to keep things under control.

Also, we have booked a 4 day cruise for our 10th wedding anniversary.  We'll be sailing DCL the end of September.

The bad news, however, (since I can't seem to ever have only good news) is that my mom fell and fractured her right shoulder and right foot.  She is now bedridden in my house.  These means I am effectively stuck here at home caring for her for the forseeable future.  She can't move on her own yet, so I have to be here to do everything she needs.  It's not much fun for either one of us, since Mom has always been fiercely independant, but we're making it work.

I hope all the homies are having a good summer.


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Morning Homies!! 

Back from my mini vaca.  Wish we were still in Florida.  DH did not want to get back on the plane.  We made it to the Studios.  I couldn't do too much but we made sure to make it onto the Mummy.  Everyone at the park was extremely helpful to me and I couldn't ask for better customer service.  

We toured our new place and we love it!  We will be living right behind a police station, on a golf course.    The major road our new apt is off of has a mall, movie theater, and just about every restaurant you can think of on it, plus it is easily accessible to I-4.   We timed it and we will be 40 minutes (without traffic) from US/IOA. 

3 more weeks to go!!


----------



## Seahag

afternoon homies!!

hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone*


----------



## circelli

Happy Tuesday to all the Homies!!
Anyone want to come here and pull weeds...it's fun, really


----------



## tlinus

Hey Tricia!!!

GLad to "see you" peeking in......I am so sorry to hear about your Mom. I know that has to be an extremely stressful situation for everyone. 

YAY Joshua - keeping my fingers crossed that the med mix is able to hold him on a steady course.

Looking forward to reports (or at least just the pix) from your trip (s) both the past one and one yet to come 

Talk to you agaon really soon!!


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Happy Tuesday to all the Homies!!
> Anyone want to come here and pull weeds...it's fun, really



all the homies will come when that basement is finished.

we are still counting on the big bash there when it is done and you are out of town.




don't fret........
i still have my list of everyone's job on clean up when the party is over.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I haven't checked in for a long time.  Things have been h
> 
> all the homies are having a good summer.



sending mummy dust for you, mom, joshua and the cows.

now that you are home more, jump on the computer and send us cyber cookies.........





Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Morning Homies!!
> 
> Back from my mini vaca.  Wish we were still in Florida.  DH did not want
> 
> police station, on a golf course.   restaurant you can think of on it, plus it is easily accessible to I-4.   We timed it
> 
> 3 more weeks to go!!



wishing you the best on the move.
if you are smart, you won't give us your address.......

we are trying to locate a place to party at this summer......





Seahag said:


> afternoon homies!!
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone had



hey........



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon everyone*





yeh......(that's hey spelled backwards...i feel like rebel today)



tlinus said:


> Hey Tricia!!!
> 
> GLad to "see you" peeking in......I


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> yeh......(that's hey spelled backwards...i feel like rebel today)


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


>


 
 looks familiar

another hooray for the joshua conga line

is this summer flying by or is it just me


----------



## RAPstar

Hello all.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow everyone.Another day gone.Mine was filled with a toothache *




You cant find any butcher shops anymore since Wal-Mart is on every corner,they put the little man out of buiseness.so we are stuck with the meat they have.Basically got hamburger meat last night and grilled it.Well with my luck I got the one with a small bone in it.Now my dentist is gonna love me or my money!!I think he likes my money more..

Hey the only one that said anything about the Hearst pics was mac!!
I thought you at least Bonny would like them also!!


----------



## marciemi

Think Bonny is gone?  Wasn't she going somewhere East?  (Not Florida but I can't remember where).  Have to post it again once she's back.  

Hey Tricia - welcome back!  Please feel free to hang out with us whenver you can squeeze it in.  And we'll keep Joshua in our prayers - glad things are going well for him now!  

Basic news on the job situation - email exchanges and got a nice letter of recommendation from my boss (the president of the company).  Said due to restructuring responsibilities and changes in my hours that I left to pursue other opportunities.  

So no unemployment for now.  Guess I'll enjoy my summer and two vacations I have coming up and get serious come September.  I can apply even with "quitting" I think after 7 weeks so we'll see how things stand then.  Thanks everyone for all your support!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Oh *Marcie* -- I know good things are going to happen for you! This is a great opportunity to find something that really suits you where you are appreciated. The letter of recommendation will not hurt when you do job hunt. For now relax and really let yourself recover. You have been through a trauma, and you need to let yourself heal. Two vacations should help tremendously! 

Maria


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Think Bonny is gone?  Wasn't she going somewhere East?  (Not Florida but I can't remember where).  Have to post it again once she's back.
> 
> Hey Tricia - welcome back!  Please feel free to hang out with us whenver you can squeeze it in.  And we'll keep Joshua in our prayers - glad things are going well for him now!
> 
> Basic news on the job situation - email exchanges and got a nice letter of recommendation from my boss (the president of the company).  Said due to restructuring responsibilities and changes in my hours that I left to pursue other opportunities.
> 
> So no unemployment for now.  Guess I'll enjoy my summer and two vacations I have coming up and get serious come September.  I can apply even with "quitting" I think after 7 weeks so we'll see how things stand then.  Thanks everyone for all your support!




you didn't leave.
you were terminated.

file and dispute what they said.



all former employers say good things about employees they fire or quit on their own.

they don't want to open themselves up to lawsuits...

just ask MIA niki when she comes back on.
if niki doesn't have a good excuse when she comes back, she needs to hire herself a lawyer to give us a note in writing on her MIA...........jk  


about bonny, i think she is still in canada.
not the east side but the west side....


----------



## macraven

Mr Duck.......hire Niki when she comes back.  she even has a license to be a lawyer.....


better yet, tell the dentist to send the bill to Walmart...





marcie, enjoy the summer and enjoy the kids until they go back to school.
you have time in the fall to start the 9 to 5 routine.


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, yeah, that's what everyone keeps telling me.  Enjoy spending time with your kids.  Would be better if any of them wanted to spend any time with me!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Yeah, yeah, that's what everyone keeps telling me.  Enjoy spending time with your kids.  Would be better if any of them wanted to spend any time with me!





oh yea.  that's right.

you have 3 teenage boys.


tell them when they want gas money for the car, or money to go out with their friends, they need to spend time with you first.


it might work for you but it didn't for me.
mine just called their friends and free loaded off of them....


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, Stephen in particular is thrilled.  He was supposed to be going for his road test next week.  But right now it doesn't seem worth adding another $500 on to our car insurance, especially since I'll evidently be home and able to drive him for awhile now.  So I just called and cancelled today.  Middle child syndrome "no, no, it's okay.  Everyone hates me.  I understand".


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> Hey the only one that said anything about the Hearst pics was mac!!
> I thought you at least Bonny would like them also!!


*I thought I did mention something  ... but looking back, I guess I didn't ... maybe I was thinking of it but got distracted doing something else and just forgot to come back to comment 

In any case, I did love it ... and of course showed it to Lee who said it was very cool  (although they wrecked it by putting in the seats - couldn't use it for hauling stuff anymore  )*



marciemi said:


> Think Bonny is gone?  Wasn't she going somewhere East?  (Not Florida but I can't remember where).  Have to post it again once she's back.


*Nope haven't gone anywhere and not planning to go anywhere at least until October *


----------



## RAPstar

Dinner was very good. We had breaded pork chops with skin-on mashed taters (those little red ones). Did I mention, I'm kinda tired of drinking water?


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Nope haven't gone anywhere and not planning to go anywhere at least until October *



Okay, either I was thinking Mary and typing Bonny, or I'm still back on your May trip!  I guess with my muddled mind, either is possible!  Is Mary (CoasterMom) off somewhere?


----------



## marciemi

Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh *Marcie* -- I know good things are going to happen for you! This is a great opportunity to find something that really suits you where you are appreciated. The letter of recommendation will not hurt when you do job hunt. For now relax and really let yourself recover. You have been through a trauma, and you need to let yourself heal. Two vacations should help tremendously!
> 
> Maria



No really, this is what I wanted.  A good letter of rec (which it was) saying leaving was my decision.  Rather than having to check yes in the "have you ever been fired?" box on future applications.  Basically the spin is that I left because the hours weren't working out, and they said good things in the letter.  I'd rather have this than 7 weeks of unemployment at a whopping $83 a week (yes, I calculated it at my part time pay rate).  Think it will be good in the long run.  

And yes, I need those vacations!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi homies.  I promise, I do have a valid excuse for not checking in.  Life has been crazy.  Before I give you all the short version, let me rant and say that being an only child bites the big one. There is no one else to help with family issues, so I get all the responsibility.  And since I am the only lawyer, even distant relatives that won't help me one iota with familial responsibilities expect me to help with all their problems.  ARGH@#%($#*!!!

Short version - Both my mother and grandmother have been in the hospital.  My Mom is morbidly obese with many many health issues.  Current problem is COPD caused by decreased lung capacity resulting from too much pressure on her lungs from the weight.  (All the women in my family are 'top heavy', LOL.)  Her trouble breathing, coupled with congestive heart failure, caused her to be hospitalized.   My Grandmother has been in the hospital at the same time.  She is diabetic and had a good portion of her foot amputated yesterday.   Add to this they live 2 1/2 hours away, and neither will even attempt to understand what the MD's are telling them, my trying to coordinate with their MDs is a logistical nightmare.  And DH hates my family.  Both are doing OK now.  Mom is home, and G-ma will be soon hopefully.

My cousin has some legal issues of her own.  Awhile back, she was held at knifepoint on an airline flight where she was a flight attendant.  Suffering from PTSD as a result.  She is hiding out from a stalker she had the incident with, and has alot of questions.  I feel really sorry for her.  Did I fail to mention that I am the priest/rabbi for all of my friends and family.  They come to me to discuss all of their problems.

DH's best friend has some legal issues and has just admitted to being a pain pill addict.  This is the friend that has promised to fix our window screens and replace our sliding glass door that our homeowner's association requires we fix/replace.  Finally, I decided to get contractors to do the work, but I waited 3 weeks on him.  Now I discover that all our stuff is odd size and has to be special ordered.  Need to beg/plead for extensions from the Association.

Work is going OK.  Busy.  Hammering out a partnership agreement for a corporation downstate, basically making my firm house counsel for litigation department.  Could be lots of work and $$$.  Wish me luck.

Thanks for listening to my rant.  Things have just been tough and frustrating lately.

Marciemi - sorry to hear about the job.  You should contest the unemployment, claiming that their scheduling issues and any others you can name forced you to quit.  I used to represent my former employer at these types of hearings, and it is often successful.  A hearing will be daunting, though.  Sounds like you might just want to relax and enjoy your upcoming vacations.  Just drink more during your time off.  Enjoy feeling like a bum for awhile.  I'm sure it won't last for long.

Well, I'm beat.  Just wanted to check in.  I'll try to be back again soon.

Luv y'all.  Thanks for listening.  I so need Hulk right now.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning.Question,how many BC powders are you allowed to take without OD'ing?Just kidding,I just put allitle on my bad tooth evry hour or so.Seems to be working,tooth not hurting at this point.Knocks on wood saying that..

Wow niki,alot going on at one time.Hope everything works out for ya..

Well off to work I go.Have a great one all..*


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a good day!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Donald I know how ya feel with the tooth aches *


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hi homies.  I promise, I do have a valid excuse for not checking in.  Life has been crazy.  Before I give you all the short version, let me rant and say that being an only child bites the big one. There is no one else to help with family issues, so I get all the responsibility.  And since I am the only lawyer, even distant relatives that won't help me one iota with familial responsibilities expect me to help with all their problems.  ARGH@#%($#*!!!



Niki, just hang in there.  you are being hammered with a lot of different things at once.  i know the feeling.

it suxs when the spouse is not found of the family.  you have double duty then.  i feel for you homie.  i really do.

sending you a 
and mummy dust for happy endings to all the crisis in your life.


btw, can you fix parking tickets.............?      





donaldduck352 said:


> *Good morning.Question,how many BC powders are you allowed to take without OD'ing?Just kidding,I just put allitle on my bad tooth evry hour or so.Seems to be working,tooth not hurting at this point.Knocks on wood saying that..
> 
> Wow niki,alot going on at one time.Hope everything works out for ya..
> 
> Well off to work I go.Have a great one all..*



what is a BC powders?
i'm trying to figure out what the BC stands for.
i came up with, bad cat, bisquick..but using a Q instead of a C,
birth control, bad children, body cologne, and still thinking....

see a dentist and get out of the pain....



Metro West said:


> Morning all...have a good day!




don't forget it is garbage day for every 7 out of 10 homies today!




ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Donald I know how ya feel with the tooth aches *



St L, what ever happened to the story about your tooth?
you went to the darkside in pain and with pills, you came back home then.
did you go back to the dentist for the work yet?

did you try the BC powders?
if you did, let me know what they are.
Mr Duck won't be home from work until tonight and i'm dying to know what it is.
if it is something that tastes good, i want it too....:laughing:


----------



## marciemi

From drugs.com:

Description:   BC® POWDER: Active Ingredients: Each powder contains Aspirin 650 mg, Salicylamide 195 mg and Caffeine 33.3 mg. Inactive Ingredients: Docusate Sodium, Fumaric Acid, Lactose Monohydrate and Potassium Chloride. 

Doesn't say if it taste good.  Doesn't sound like it to me!


----------



## macraven

tanks homie.

i guess i am behind in the times....


----------



## macraven

where is miss sunshine, tlinus this morning?

maybe she hasn't had her quota of coffee today yet.......


i can remember tlinus and i consume lots of coffee first thing in the morning.


i hit my quota when i use a funnel to drink it..........


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> From drugs.com:
> 
> Description:   BC® POWDER: Active Ingredients: Each powder contains Aspirin 650 mg, Salicylamide 195 mg and Caffeine 33.3 mg. Inactive Ingredients: Docusate Sodium, Fumaric Acid, Lactose Monohydrate and Potassium Chloride.
> 
> Doesn't say if it taste good.  Doesn't sound like it to me!




It tastes bad, but it's almost instant relief.  My husband pours them in the back of his mouth and washes them down with a little soda or Gatorade.



Mac, Memphis is three hours from me.  I didn't see Elvis this trip, but I've been to Graceland before.  One of the local vendors at the dog show had a life-size black and white standing cardboard cutout picture of Elvis.  Does that count?


----------



## Tinker-tude

Niki, sorry about all the stuff going on.  When it rains it pours....

Your Homies are here for you.


----------



## ky07

*No Mac I still have not been to the dentist to have the work done yet cause we are strapped for cash right now but I am hoping to be able to start having them worked on within the next month or so.
By the way I have tried the BC powders and while they are great for pain but they taste awful since its just strait powder *


----------



## AlexandNessa

RVGal said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I haven't checked in for a long time.  Things have been hectic around here.  We snuck in a trip to WDW and Uni last month, so I suppose I should do a trip report eventually.  I just don't know if I have it in me.  We'll see.
> 
> The good news I have to report is that Joshua has been seizure free for just over 3 months.  I am very hopeful that we have found the right mix of meds to keep things under control.
> 
> Also, we have booked a 4 day cruise for our 10th wedding anniversary.  We'll be sailing DCL the end of September.
> 
> The bad news, however, (since I can't seem to ever have only good news) is that my mom fell and fractured her right shoulder and right foot.  She is now bedridden in my house.  These means I am effectively stuck here at home caring for her for the forseeable future.  She can't move on her own yet, so I have to be here to do everything she needs.  It's not much fun for either one of us, since Mom has always been fiercely independant, but we're making it work.
> 
> I hope all the homies are having a good summer.



Hey Tricia!  I have been wondering how you are.  

So happy to hear from you, even though it's not all good news.  Hope mom is better soon.

Hi Tracie, mac, Bonny, Todd, Andy, Robert, St Lawrence and everyone else who used to know me.


----------



## ky07

AlexandNessa said:


> Hey Tricia!  I have been wondering how you are.
> 
> So happy to hear from you, even though it's not all good news.  Hope mom is better soon.
> 
> Hi Tracie, mac, Bonny, Todd, Andy, Robert, St Lawrence and everyone else who used to know me.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning/Afternoon everyone ... 

Niki - I can definitely sympathize with you.  Both hubby and I are only children and with Lee being the only lawyer in the family, he has gotten asked to help fix the problems others in our family have gotten themselves into ... 

Luckily both his parents and my mom are in relatively good health yet so we don't have to worry about them yet ...




And Jodie ... we could never forget you  ... 'bout time you stopped by  *


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Afternoon Homies!! 

Niki, how awful for your mom and grandmother.  My grandmother has COPD, that disease is hard enough on it's own,  but to add congestive heart failure to it, I can't imagine how badly she must feel.  I hope both have improvements on their health.


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Hi Tracie, mac, Bonny, Todd, Andy, Robert, St Lawrence and everyone else who used to know me.




why do i get all the little letters and everyone else gets one big letter? 

i'm telling mom on you...


i feel like the red headed step child now.........


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> why do i get all the little letters and everyone else gets one big letter?
> 
> i'm telling mom on you...
> 
> 
> i feel like the red headed step child now.........






BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## macraven

_i see Tlinus has now had her quota of coffee.


she's hhhhheeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeee !
_


----------



## tlinus

I am here mac, just working today. Has to get done sometime, right??!!??

Happy Hump Day Homies!!!

Niki - so sorry to hear about your Mom and Grandmother......hopefully all will start working out soon.

 Hey Jodie!! Glad to see you around


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> why do i get all the little letters and everyone else gets one big letter?
> 
> i'm telling mom on you...
> 
> 
> i feel like the red headed step child now.........



Well, hey, at least you made the cut!  I didn't even get said "hi" to!   

Working on garage sale stuff out in the hot garage but my workers just left to go see the new Harry Potter movie.  You'll be glad to know that I'm the meanest mom in the world and absolutely the ONLY one in the area who didn't let their 15 year old go at midnight last night.    So now he's stuck seeing it with his BROTHER instead of his friends.


----------



## tlinus

marciemi said:


> Well, hey, at least you made the cut!  I didn't even get said "hi" to!
> 
> Working on garage sale stuff out in the hot garage but my workers just left to go see the new Harry Potter movie.  You'll be glad to know that I'm the meanest mom in the world and absolutely the ONLY one in the area who didn't let their 15 year old go at midnight last night.    So now he's stuck seeing it with his BROTHER instead of his friends.



its that darned middle child thing again, huh?? meanie!!!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Well, hey, at least you made the cut!  I didn't even get said "hi" to!




well, there is a explanation for that, on why i was included.


if i am omitted from the hello list, i might pout and take my toys and go home.........



i'm kidding marcie, i'm a big kidder......


----------



## circelli

Happy Hump Day!!!

Hope you are all doing well.

Niki here's a hug from me 

Marcie


----------



## RVGal

Niki, that is a lot to deal with at once.  And a lot to deal with long distance.  And a lot to deal with when you've got other stuff to deal with.  Feel free to vent.  Gotta let off steam or else the pressure cooker blows.    I hope things improve quickly in all areas for you.

St L, I am so sorry you are having more problems with your teeth.  I hope you are able to get to a dentist and get relief soon.  That kinda pain is awful.  

Marcie, the job thing stinks.  On the bright side, I think you were planning to look for something else eventually anyway.  This is just a big motivator to find something better, and now you don't have to do the crappy job while you are looking for a better fit.  It still hurts to get fired, no matter how unjustified.  I feels like you've been slapped in a personal way.  All I can tell you is that years from now, you won't even care.  It'll be a blip on the radar screen.

JODIE!!!  All the old homies are coming out of the woodwork.  It must be homecoming.  Do I have to buy a big poofy dress?  

Tracie, how are the beans?  

Mac (with a capital M), BC Powders are old time headache medicine.  It's been around for 100 years or so.  I think the BC stands for the 2 phamacists who invented the stuff, but don't quote me on that.  They come in individual dose packets and taste like... crushed aspirin.  I think they might have come out with a flavored version somewhere along the line.  The pharmacy where it was invented was somewhere down here in the southeast (Tennesse?  South Carolina?  It seems like it is on the package somewhere.) and I think it is still primarily used in this area.  I could be wrong about that, but it would explain why you haven't heard of it.  Aren't I helpful?  Do I get a gold star?  

I know I'm missing people, but I have to run.  Oh, didn't Katie get married this month?  Has anyone seen here since she became a married woman?


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> if i am omitted from the hello list, i might pout and take my toys and go home.........



Nooooo!  Anything but that!    Wouldn't be the same around here without you!  



RVGal said:


> I know I'm missing people, but I have to run.  Oh, didn't Katie get married this month?  Has anyone seen here since she became a married woman?



I don't think so, but Patty (her sister) stopped by and said everything went well and it was all beautiful!  I guess the weather didn't cooperate and much was moved indoors, but still went smoothly.  She promised pics....


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> You'll be glad to know that I'm the meanest mom in the world and absolutely the ONLY one in the area who didn't let their 15 year old go at midnight last night.    So now he's stuck seeing it with his BROTHER instead of his friends.



Nope, I am.  DS 13 wants me to sneak him and his friends into that stupid movie Bruno.  He told me that I'm not cool--as if that scares me.


----------



## minniejack

Oh and I've gotten a nasty computer virus that I've been dealing with for the past few days.  At least I can get online now, but it has really slowed my typing speed way down and it's driving me nuts. 

Stupid, juvenile computer hackers.


----------



## macraven

kids and movies, i know.

we let son, when he was 3, to watch the Terminator movie with us.


i didn't censor movies for the boys when they were teens.
i figure they would sneak off with friend's older siblings to get in for the rated movies.

i chose my battles wisely and movies was not something i made a fuss over.


i see RVgal snuck in while i was away.
hi ya homie


and to all the other homies that were sneaky too while i was gone...
hi ya.......!!


yea, kfish did not come play show and tell with us.......
i'm with you on that one marcie.

i would say more but i forgot what it was ....


----------



## bubba's mom

I'm back from 2 weeks in Florida 

I know...big deal, right? 


Hi to all the homies out there....what'd I miss?  NM...that's waaaay too many pages to ketchup on....just cliff note me.

On happy note....next year we are definately ON for Dad's cruise....I gets to plan a GROUP cruise   don't know whether to run scared or be flattered? 


anyhows..still unpacking & doing laundry... yuck!

Good to see everyone!


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

Getting excited about my trip in August. My husband thinks i am crazy for wanting to go to Orlando all the time

.
But truthfully I feel like I need to be that far away to have a true vacation.  As I don't have to worry about other family members tagging along.  I work very hard to save for vacations and I don't want to share my husband, my children or my time.  My children are now in their late teens and 20's and these last vacations before they are grown are very precious to me.


----------



## marciemi

minniejack said:


> Nope, I am.  DS 13 wants me to sneak him and his friends into that stupid movie Bruno.  He told me that I'm not cool--as if that scares me.



It would scare me more if a teenage boy told me I WAS cool!


----------



## RAPstar

Hi, Jodie!!!

And everyone else. Just relaxing at home.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i didn't censor movies for the boys when they were teens.
> i figure they would sneak off with friend's older siblings to get in for the rated movies.



Our issue wasn't with the censoring of the movie (I don't think Harry Potter is an concern, is it?).  We've also never really worried about what they watched (unless they were very young and watched something too scary and I ended up all night with them - but since I'm a big scaredy-cat, that would never happen unless they were at Grandma's or something).  

The issue was that he had a class at 8am this morning and I didn't thing being out until 3am was the best thing.  Even that I might have bent on but he couldn't give me any definite answers on who was driving, and none of his friends have licenses that allow them to drive between midnight and 5am and I sure wasn't going to get him at 3am either!  Since he couldn't give me a definite "I'm going with (blank)'s mom" but more "Don't worry, someone will get me!", that's where it kind of fell apart for me!


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...heading to bed to try to forget the LOUSY day at work I had! 

Have a good evening!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> I'm back from 2 weeks in Florida
> 
> I know...big deal, right?
> 
> 
> Hi to all the homies out there....what'd I miss?  NM...that's waaaay too many pages to ketchup on....just cliff note me.
> 
> On happy note....next year we are definately ON for Dad's cruise....I gets to plan a GROUP cruise   don't know whether to run scared or be flattered?
> 
> 
> anyhows..still unpacking & doing laundry... yuck!
> 
> Good to see everyone!




and it is very good to see you here brab!
i'll give you the one minute mac cliff notes later tonight.




Kimberlyfamilyfv said:


> Getting excited about my trip in August. My husband thinks i am crazy for wanting to go to Orlando all the time
> 
> .
> But truthfully I feel like I need to be that far away to have a true vacation.  As I don't have to worry about other family members tagging along.  I work very hard to save for vacations and I don't want to share my husband, my children or my time.  My children are now in their late teens and 20's and these last vacations before they are grown are very precious to me.



i'm the opposite.
i live for my orlando vacations in the fall so i can leave the entire family behind....

i don't cook, clean, pick up after anyone and can eat ice cream for breakfast.  

i have come to realize i can take them in small doses.....

how many more days on your countdown?
i count noses here and don't want to send the doggies out to find you if you aren't home....



RAPstar said:


> Hi, Jodie!!!
> 
> And everyone else. Just relaxing at home.



i broke two nails.
that's all is what is happening here for me.

what did mom fix for dinner tonight?




marciemi said:


> Our issue wasn't with the censoring of the movie (I don't think Harry Potter is an concern, is it?).  We've also never really worried about what they watched (unless they were very young and watched something too scary and I ended up all night with them - but since I'm a big scaredy-cat, that would never happen unless they were at Grandma's or something).
> 
> The issue was that he had a class at 8am this morning and I didn't thing being out until 3am was the best thing.  Even that I might have bent on but he couldn't give me any definite answers on who was driving, and none of his friends have licenses that allow them to drive between midnight and 5am and I sure wasn't going to get him at 3am either!  Since he couldn't give me a definite "I'm going with (blank)'s mom" but more "Don't worry, someone will get me!", that's where it kind of fell apart for me!



ok, i see...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well call me crazy,but I went and bought my DS15 a dirtbike!!
I wish I had the camera when he popped the clutch and the bike went 30' while he landed on his A^*!!
Needless too say he broke off the rear fender,and wounded his pride in front of all his friends.Now he tries to take off and stall it evrytime.He will learn.But I coulda bought something smaller then A full blown 250 motocross.But I could'nt pass up the price..
Here is the short version of the story.I went and gave a bid on a new house.The people were fairly old,I took my time and talked with them.So the gentleman asked if I wanted to see his woodshop.I'm all into woodworking.As soon as I walked into his workshop I eyeballed this bike collecting dust in the corner.Sure he had every type of wood working tool you can think of,from a old wood lathe to a planer.So after talking for over a hour about the tools,i asked whats up with tha bike.He said it was his sons and he passed away 2yrs ago in Iraq.So I had to ask,do you want to get rid of it and he said yes but didn't know if it ran anymore.I said $250 he said $100.Done bought it.Got home checked it over put some gas in it and BAM it fired up and runs like a scalled dog..
Now my nieghbors are hating me..HEHEHE
I love riding it.So if you see someone in a fullbody cast at HHN,that will be me!!!*


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

We have 25 days til our vacation. And  I'm looking forward to it. No cooking for me either.


----------



## RAPstar

Mac, actually I am cooking tonight. Making this basil pasta with sundried tomatoes. You're supposed to put chicken in it, but I don't have enough energy to get that far, lol.


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> I'm back from 2 weeks in Florida
> 
> I know...big deal, right?
> 
> 
> Hi to all the homies out there....what'd I miss?  NM...that's waaaay too many pages to ketchup on....just cliff note me.
> 
> On happy note....next year we are definately ON for Dad's cruise....I gets to plan a GROUP cruise   don't know whether to run scared or be flattered?
> 
> 
> anyhows..still unpacking & doing laundry... yuck!
> 
> Good to see everyone!




*Welcome back brab.I bet your enjoying the cooler air at home.
While you were down you did hit Crystels on hwy200 (if your into that)?
I can put down a dozen by myself!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just noticed Jodie is back also.Getting the whole gang posting again!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just noticed Jodie is back also.Getting the whole gang posting again!!
Gonna miss Ya'll in October..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK another double post.Sorry my PC is running faster then my fingers..
I'm out of here,goodnight all.*


----------



## macraven

me thinks mr duck is overjoyed that the gang is coming back...
and i am too...


----------



## donaldduck352

*One last post for the night,I swear.Is my avatar and siggie allitle overboard?Be honest.I will read your comments in the morning..*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Tanks for all the well wishes homies.  Nice to know I can vent.  Today I heard rumors of two insurance companies going under in Illinois.  If you have Apollo or American Access, watch out.  Just a rumor.



Metro West said:


> Evening all...heading to bed to try to forget the LOUSY day at work I had!
> 
> Have a good evening!



Here's a drink for ya.  Pleasant Dreams, sweetie.



RAPstar said:


> Mac, actually I am cooking tonight. Making this basil pasta with sundried tomatoes. You're supposed to put chicken in it, but I don't have enough energy to get that far, lol.



Yummie.  I was lazy to cook tonight, so I picked up a pizza.  Uncle Pete's stuffed with sausage, pepperoni, mushroom and onion.  I swear I gained 10 lbs. just carrying it to the car, let alone eating it.

Nite, homies.


----------



## RAPstar

Ooh, Nicky. That pizza sounds good.


----------



## marciemi

Niki Andiokno said:


> Yummie.  I was lazy to cook tonight, so I picked up a pizza.  Uncle Pete's stuffed with sausage, pepperoni, mushroom and onion.  I swear I gained 10 lbs. just carrying it to the car, let alone eating it.



We did one of those "bake at home" pizzas for lunch.  I took it out of the wrapper, preheated the oven, and a bit later told Matt to put it in the oven and set the timer for 10 minutes.  A bit later (we were working on something on the computer) I asked him if the timer had gone off.  He said no.  A couple more minutes later I asked if he was sure he could hear it from where we were since I knew I couldn't.  He insisted he could.  Finally I asked (duh!) if he'd actually SET the timer!  Oops.  Anyone want some black pizza crust!  Really though, we cut the crusts off and the rest of the pizza was okay.


Some good news though!  Matt got his online update from the Department of Defense Medical boards and he is officially medically qualified for all three service academies as of today!  Woo hoo!    He was concerned about a back injury from soccer a couple seasons ago.  I couldn't see how it could DQ him, but with things like that you just never know!  So he's happy tonight!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *One last post for the night,I swear.Is my avatar and siggie allitle overboard?Be honest.I will read your comments in the morning..*



what do you mean overboard?
tis the season to start decorating for the fall event mr duck...

it looks fine to me.

i'm not into chucky.
the first movie, yes, i liked it, the other child's play was a big nothing for me.
but, it is a nice pose of chucky that you have.




Niki Andiokno said:


> Tanks for all the well wishes homies.  Nice to know I can vent.  Today I heard rumors of two insurance companies going under in Illinois.  If you have Apollo or American Access, watch out.  Just a rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a drink for ya.  Pleasant Dreams, sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> Yummie.  I was lazy to cook tonight, so I picked up a pizza.  Uncle Pete's stuffed with sausage, pepperoni, mushroom and onion.  I swear I gained 10 lbs. just carrying it to the car, let alone eating it.
> 
> Nite, homies.



i gained 10 just thinking about eating that pizza.....




RAPstar said:


> Ooh, Nicky. That pizza sounds good.



pizza always sounds good to me.




marciemi said:


> We did one of those "bake at home" pizzas for lunch.  I took it out of the wrapper, preheated the oven, and a bit later told Matt to put it in the oven and set the timer for 10 minutes.  A bit later (we were working on something on the computer) I asked him if the timer had gone off.  He said no.  A couple more minutes later I asked if he was sure he could hear it from where we were since I knew I couldn't.  He insisted he could.  Finally I asked (duh!) if he'd actually SET the timer!  Oops.  Anyone want some black pizza crust!  Really though, we cut the crusts off and the rest of the pizza was okay.
> 
> 
> Some good news though!  Matt got his online update from the Department of Defense Medical boards and he is officially medically qualified for all three service academies as of today!  Woo hoo!    He was concerned about a back injury from soccer a couple seasons ago.  I couldn't see how it could DQ him, but with things like that you just never know!  So he's happy tonight!



ok, so matt screwed up on the timer......but on the other hand he passed the medical boards.

you know which one i think out weighs any wrongs done today...

congrats to matt.


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *One last post for the night,I swear.Is my avatar and siggie allitle overboard?Be honest.I will read your comments in the morning..*


 Looks good to me...I'll be changing mine once we have more HHN stuff available. You know I can't keep the same signature for long. 


BTW...Morning all!


----------



## macraven

morning homies....


----------



## RVGal

Mornin'!  (said in my best Waffle House greeting voice)

It is still morning, isn't it?  My days and nights are blending.  Having my mom bedridden here is almost like having a newborn again.  She needs something about every 2-3 hours, 24 hours a day.  It is a challenge, but we're figuring it all out.

Duck - I don't do horror movies, so I don't even know who the guy in your avatar is.  I recognize Chucky because you can't not know who Chucky is, even if you've never seen the Child's Play movies (which I haven't).  I don't think it is too much.  I think it just shows you love horror movie stuff.  Some people put tons of pirate stuff in their avatar and siggies... or Pooh... or NASCAR... or whatever interests them.  I don't see any problem with that. 

Barb - This does mean we get a trip report, right?  I'll be waiting.  Patiently.  

You guys have to stop talking about yummy food.  I'm stuck here with only what is in my pantry to sustain me.  The only delivery here in the boonies is Domino's, which is good pizza, but it gets old if that is all you can get.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## bubba's mom

Moanin'.

Yes Tricia...you'll get a trippie.  And, you'd better be patient.  2 weeks to report on is gonna take a looooong time to do. 

Off to put some clean laundry away and pay all those wonderful bills that were waiting for me when I got here. 

Ciao!


----------



## tlinus

Afternoon all!!!

Missed the morning roll call - but so glad the homies are back in town 

We will wait patienly. But you know us, we will bug the crud out of you on a daily basis......we need pictures  (especially those of us who have NO vacation planned as of the moment)

Anyhows.......got to clean the bathroom, go to the doc, pic up meds, take DD#2 and the neighbor kids to a splash party at 7, but also run to the mall......so I better get a going! Tomorrow is jam packed as is monday an tuesday


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...* 



donaldduck352 said:


> *One last post for the night,I swear.Is my avatar and siggie allitle overboard?Be honest.I will read your comments in the morning..*


*overboard??? Not a chance - no way ... but then look who you're talking to *


----------



## macraven

i updated the new link (page 4) on my thread hhn what are your dates...


it is so kewl.
the site is up with changes..


woo hoo........hhn is around the corner..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i updated the new link (page 4) on my thread hhn what are your dates...
> 
> 
> it is so kewl.
> the site is up with changes..
> 
> 
> woo hoo........hhn is around the corner..



*I was just looking at the website when you posted this *


----------



## schumigirl

Hey everyone, 

another day nearly over, thank goodness!!

How does everyone post pics so easily????

I`ve got a photobucket account and posted a pic on here once, but I think I do it too infrequently to master it!!

I was trying to post a pic on another site and ...............well, gave up  

But I really fancy doing a trip report this year.....with pics if I can  I really enjoy reading everyone`s reports.

Anyway only 4 weeks to go now, got travellers cheques and Dollars all sorted now, just waiting on tickets 

Have a good evening


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Mornin'!  (said in my best Waffle House greeting voice)


 And are you wearing your plastic pineapple earrings for that _true_ Waffle House greeting?


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

never been in a waffle house, course i don't eat 'em

marci - some good news for ur family @ last

jodie - the bestest tickers

barb - the bestest trippies

im holed up trying to work out a short trip to motherland end of the month

WDW is nutz, wants nearly $115 AAA rate no less for 1 night @ value resort

looking for cheap, clean, bug free place near the pearly gates of mouseland...may be an oxymoron with that criteria

anybody try the bestwestern lakeside before? (supposed to be very near the back way in by AK) or any other suggestions most welcome


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all!


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> And are you wearing your plastic pineapple earrings for that _true_ Waffle House greeting?



Of course!  Unless it is holiday time.  Then I have my plastic Christmas tree earrings.


----------



## marciemi

RVGal said:


> Of course!  Unless it is holiday time.  Then I have my plastic Christmas tree earrings.



That flash and light up, right?

Or do yours just play Jingle Bells?


----------



## donaldduck352

RVGal said:


> Of course!  Unless it is holiday time.  Then I have my plastic Christmas tree earrings.



*What was that sitcom in the late 70's early 80's with the waitress that looked like that with the earrings?Was it Flo or something like that?*


----------



## marciemi

Flo from Alice I think!  I loved that show!  What was her catchphrase?  "Kiss my Grits!" ?


----------



## marciemi

Is it scary that I remember that?!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thats the one.I'm scared also that I remember this also!!!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> WDW is nutz, wants nearly $115 AAA rate no less for 1 night @ value resort
> 
> looking for cheap, clean, bug free place near the pearly gates of mouseland...may be an oxymoron with that criteria
> 
> anybody try the bestwestern lakeside before? (supposed to be very near the back way in by AK) or any other suggestions most welcome



*When are you going??? 

Is that AAA rate through AAA or through Disney directly???  *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, y'all!

Night, y'all!


----------



## circelli

Dance Homies it's FRIDAY!!!  

My DH and I are going to see Tim McGraw tonight and Brad Paisley tomorrow night at Bayfest!!!  I am a little excited 

I hope everyone has a great weekend and mummy dust to those who need some!!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! TGIF!


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> Flo from Alice I think!  I loved that show!  What was her catchphrase?  "Kiss my Grits!" ?



I had a tshirt that said Kiss My Grits when that show was popular.  It was a freebie I sent away for by collecting UPC codes from Jim Dandy grits bags.  I was so excited about that shirt.  I guess it didn't take much back then.  

Happy Friday to those of you who have a weekend.  

I started a trip report.  I won't get to our Universal day for a couple of days.  I guess I'll post that one here and link it to the other one.  Or should I just leave it in the middle of the one on the Disney trip report board?  Thoughts or opinions?

Anyway, here is the started report:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2231432

Speaking of thoughts or suggestions, my mom is starting to feel better.  She still can't move on her own, so she is starting to get bored and *ahem* cranky.  She can't use her right arm at all.  Her right hand is trapped against her in a sling, but she does have minimal use of it.  She can hold things in that hand, she just can't move it around.  I know I can sit her up at a table because we spent time yesterday playing Chutes & Ladders and Yahtzee (the Pokemon version  ), but the boys and I can only spend so much time entertaining her.  Any thoughts on stuff she can do while sitting?  She is right handed, of course, so whatever she does can't be too complicated since she'll have to do the majority of it with her left hand.  I'm stumped.


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *When are you going??? *
> 
> *Is that AAA rate through AAA or through Disney directly??? *


 
need 1 night 7/28, went on site this am & it was $142 rack, same night AP rate @ Royal Pacific is $149+

back to drawing board


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Dance Homies it's FRIDAY!!!
> 
> My DH and I are going to see Tim McGraw tonight and Brad Paisley tomorrow night at Bayfest!!!  I am a little excited
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend and mummy dust to those who need some!!



get this....tim mcgraw and family pulled up to our walgreens to get candy and sodas for the family sitting in the limo in the parking lot.
he comes this way at times and stops at places.

my favorite clerk there has my phone number to call whenever he stops in there.  

you will love the show he puts on!!
lucky ducky




RVGal said:


> I had a tshirt that said Kiss My Grits when that show was popular.  It was a freebie I sent away for by collecting UPC codes from Jim Dandy grits bags.  I was so excited about that shirt.  I guess it didn't take much back then.
> 
> Happy Friday to those of you who have a weekend.
> 
> I started a trip report.  I won't get to our Universal day for a couple of days.  I guess I'll post that one here and link it to the other one.  Or should I just leave it in the middle of the one on the Disney trip report board?  Thoughts or opinions?
> 
> Anyway, here is the started report:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2231432
> 
> Speaking of thoughts or suggestions, my mom is starting to feel better.  She still can't move on her own, so she is starting to get bored and *ahem* cranky.  She can't use her right arm at all.  Her right hand is trapped against her in a sling, but she does have minimal use of it.  She can hold things in that hand, she just can't move it around.  I know I can sit her up at a table because we spent time yesterday playing Chutes & Ladders and Yahtzee (the Pokemon version  ), but the boys and I can only spend so much time entertaining her.  Any thoughts on stuff she can do while sitting?  She is right handed, of course, so whatever she does can't be too complicated since she'll have to do the majority of it with her left hand.  I'm stumped.



when moms start to get cranky, that means they are feeling better.
have her do what i do when i get bored, crossword puzzles on the computer.
you only need one finger to do that.

leave the trippie on the uo forums.
we all can find it that way.





keishashadow said:


> need 1 night 7/28, went on site this am & it was $142 rack, same night AP rate @ Royal Pacific is $149+
> 
> back to drawing board



there's the answer for you.
stay at rph.
cheaper...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Friday all!!*



keishashadow said:


> need 1 night 7/28, went on site this am & it was $142 rack, same night AP rate @ Royal Pacific is $149+
> 
> back to drawing board


*Holy highway robbery Batman!!! 
*


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Happy Friday all!!*
> 
> 
> *Holy highway robbery Batman!!! *


 
smash

bam

boom



had the radisson celebration booked, mr insists on staying onsite, told him he can personally foot the bill

almost forgot, taking all my brood & their squeezes to kennywood tomorrow for said DH's union picnic, quite the deal & haven't had them all together in an amusement park for years...wheee

have a good weekend all!


----------



## macraven

keisha, how close are you to kennywood?



wait, i'm thinking of dollywood......


----------



## keishashadow

i wish i had dolly's assets

keishawood, hmmm doesn't have the same ring to it

im so proud, i asked for upgrade when negotiating w/WDTCo, they gave me $10 off the room, talk about bragging rights

im ordering a pizza, anybody want some?


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! Off work for the next 3 days!!!


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> i wish i had dolly's assets
> 
> keishawood, hmmm doesn't have the same ring to it
> 
> im so proud, i asked for upgrade when negotiating w/WDTCo, they gave me $10 off the room, talk about bragging rights
> 
> im ordering a pizza, anybody want some?



If you are ordering a pizza, you just spent more than WDTCo discounted your room.  I'm just saying.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> i wish i had dolly's assets
> 
> keishawood, hmmm doesn't have the same ring to it
> 
> im so proud, i asked for upgrade when negotiating w/WDTCo, they gave me $10 off the room, talk about bragging rights
> 
> im ordering a pizza, anybody want some?



how did you do that?
did you mention being a DVC member?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> how did you do that?
> did you mention being a DVC member?


 
i did early on in conversation, no dice

then i lamented missing the 35% off sale they had for my dates, CM was unmoved

lastly, threw in the tidbit of the last minute rate on Expedia i was finding...

bingo, beat it by a $1

it's the principle of it, hate that they've inflated the rooms so high & then have multiple sales/pincodes, u name it to make it seem like a deal if u snag one.  Reminds me of the going out of business sales where they mark everthing up @ inflated prices, jmho

tricia - the pizza cost is not derived from entertainment/travel funds, it's out of the weekly food budget .  Seriously, takeout pizza is really cheap in my neck of the woods (pizza wars?), on the menu every week.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> tricia - the pizza cost is not derived from entertainment/travel funds, it's out of the weekly food budget .  Seriously, takeout pizza is really cheap in my neck of the woods (pizza wars?), on the menu every week.



I agree - $5 for a Little Caesar's pizza that will feed all 3 of my kids (throw in a crazy bread if they're really hungry).  Nothing I can buy to make at home would come close to that price.


----------



## Metro West

Heading to bed now...have a good night!


----------



## macraven

i'm in mourning.


walter cronkite passed away this evening..


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

DH  is working on the plumbing tomorrow (today, actually), so I'm taking the kids to a wildlife park that has lots of bison, a bunch of exotic animals, pony rides, and a big petting zoo.  It would drive me crazy to stay home trying to keep the kids out of DH's hair while not being able to accomplish anything myself.  So, off to see the Wild Things.  

This will be fun on no sleep.  Monster drinks, anyone?


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i'm in mourning.
> 
> 
> walter cronkite passed away this evening..


 Yes...I remember when he did the news. And don't forget...he was the original narrator at SSE...I vaguely remember him doing the narration. He was definately one of the greatest of his time.


----------



## macraven

good saturday morning homies.......



metro and tu tu got up really really really early today.........


----------



## RAPstar

i did to, but i'm just getting around to getting on my compute. Waiting for 12ish to roll around so I can go pick up my friend from the bus station....then off to Chinese buffet!!


----------



## macraven

i  chinese.........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i  chinese.........



I'll think of you while I'm eating. lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... hope everyone is having a great weekend*


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i  chinese.........


 I stopped at my favorite Chinese place today (October Rice) and got Sweet & Sour Chicken...it was GOOOOOD!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Thanks everyone ... now I want Chinese for supper ... *


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Thanks everyone ... now I want Chinese for supper ... *


 I still have some left over. I can mail it to you on Monday if you'd like?


----------



## macraven

now metro, if that was sweet and sour pork, i would have to fight bonny over what you mail out......


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> now metro, if that was sweet and sour pork, i would have to fight bonny over what you mail out......


----------



## RAPstar

The Chinese buffet was really good. But the sushi we had was better.


----------



## marciemi

Okay guys, need some consoling here!     We're having a garage sale in a couple weeks so I'm cleaning out a bit and finally decided to clean out my kitchen cupboard - TWO entire shelves - over a full trash can full.....of sippy cups!   

Yes, my youngest son is now 14 and we've decided to let him drink out of a "big boy" cup!    Anyway, I guess this means no more babies (although that decision was made 14 years ago!).  

The underlying question, however, has to be - we've only lived here 3 years.  Why on earth did we move, and fill an entire kitchen cupboard with sippy cups when our kids were 11-14 at the time?!  

On the plus side, I now have much more cabinet space!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i  chinese.........




So do we.  We get Chinese takeout every weekend almost religiously.  I think I'll finish off the seafood delight tonight before I ease into a coma.  Yummalicious....




RAPstar said:


> I'll think of you while I'm eating. lol




We went to a new Chinese buffet a few weeks ago.  We need to go back, dang it!  Super yummy in a completely different way from the takeout yummy.




marciemi said:


> Okay guys, need some consoling here!     We're having a garage sale in a couple weeks so I'm cleaning out a bit and finally decided to clean out my kitchen cupboard - TWO entire shelves - over a full trash can full.....of sippy cups!
> 
> Yes, my youngest son is now 14 and we've decided to let him drink out of a "big boy" cup!    Anyway, I guess this means no more babies (although that decision was made 14 years ago!).
> 
> The underlying question, however, has to be - we've only lived here 3 years.  Why on earth did we move, and fill an entire kitchen cupboard with sippy cups when our kids were 11-14 at the time?!
> 
> On the plus side, I now have much more cabinet space!






I think someone had to have "helped" you pack and unpack last time you moved.  (That, or you're seriously attached to your kid's sucky childhood.)  It's amazing the mysterious things I find in boxes, and I know very well I didn't value those things enough to box them up like treasures.  I never could have ended up with that many sippy cups, though.  We lose them left and right!

Eating a post-midnight snack and then off to bed.

Nighty-night!


----------



## macraven

hey homies, a quick drive thru.......

heading to church in a little bit.
will have your backs covered for the week....

marcie, did you pitch the play pen and cribs yet?
sippy cups.......
yay, now they are gone, you have room on the shelves.......


----------



## macraven

wait!!

marcie, i re read your post.

you mean when you moved in you unpacked all your boxes.....?



gee louise, i have been in my house almost 24 years this fall and i still have boxes unpacked.....


i better open mine up in case i find .......*things*........in them....


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies!! 

I must say I enjoyed Tim McGraw but Brad Paisley puts on the BEST show I've ever seen.
Will post a couple pics of Brad later.....


----------



## marciemi

Tinker-tude said:


> I think someone had to have "helped" you pack and unpack last time you moved.



Well, yes, we did have movers pack for us.  Which explains how they all got brought along.  But not how when we unpacked the box it seemed like a good idea to put all approximately 100 sippy cups on the shelves!  We did still save about 10 that my kids last night were like "but that one was MINE - save it for me for my kids!"  (It's amazing how quickly they revert to two-year olds - literally, it was like "save the red one for me.  No, not THAT red one, the red/pink on I like!"  I'm like "Um, you're 17, you shouldn't have a big sippy cup preference!")  



macraven said:


> marcie, did you pitch the play pen and cribs yet?



I'm truly not a big packrat.  The cribs were in the garage sale pile 5 minutes after Eric was out of them.  About the only thing I've saved are a few cute baby outfits that I really liked, not with the intention of ever having them worn again but just because I couldn't give them away.  The rest has been gone forever.  Not sure what the attachment to sippy cups was. 

And to answer your other question - we unpacked all the boxed of things like kitchen stuff.  There are, however, approximately (unfortunately no exaggeration) between 50 and 100 boxes that were glanced at and went straight up into the attic.  Never to surface again most likely!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Sunday all ... *



macraven said:


> wait!!
> 
> marcie, i re read your post.
> 
> you mean when you moved in you unpacked all your boxes.....?
> 
> 
> 
> gee louise, i have been in my house almost 24 years this fall and i still have boxes unpacked.....
> 
> 
> i better open mine up in case i find .......*things*........in them....


* ... sounds like us - we still have boxes in our crawl space that haven't been unpacked 7 years later .  Good to know that I won't have to pack them if we ever decide to move again in 20 years! *


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...it's been a stormy day here this afternoon. I was going to do some yard work but I'll wait until the rain passes.


----------



## bubba's mom

TR started:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2233670


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.Another weekend almost over again,they are going by faster every week..*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Another weekend almost over again,they are going by faster every week..*


 True...but the up side is...it's a weekend _closer_ to HHN.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> True...but the up side is...it's a weekend _closer_ to HHN.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


>



An army of smilies doing calusthenics could be an ominous thing.

If they're all smiling, they're up to something....


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


>



Okay Mac are these guys supposed to represent what you are doing right now thinking of HHN??

 I would do the same dance but those dudes are too cute , so I'll just watch them


----------



## circelli

Here are some pics from our weekend....


















I could only get good shots of Brad Paisley because he had lights for his show,  Tim McGraw pictures didn't turn out because it was too dark!!


----------



## Metro West

Well..I'm heading to bed a little early tonight to read a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good evening!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


>


 
what!! no s?
ive had good intentions to have yard sales in the past, always afraid nobody would come so i dumped it @ goodwill or gave to vets.

yee-haw, concert looks great...i don't do country usually, but had to use DHs car today & he had station on, can't remember the name of song-slow one, stereo display said it was by "lonestar", even i liked it

managed to break 2 teeth today one in bad shape, other out of the blue, grrr. On different sides of my mouth, maybe i'll loose a few pounds as there's no chewing going on


----------



## RAPstar

Hello, homies! Home after a looong day at Six Flags Over Texas. It was hot!!! But we had lots of fun. Getting ready to have some of my mom's wonderful chicken enchilada's and her spanish rice (its soooooooo good!!)


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> Here are some pics from our weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could only get good shots of Brad Paisley because he had lights for his show,  Tim McGraw pictures didn't turn out because it was too dark!!



*Great pics anyway!
I have seen both in concert and I got to say Brad puts on a better live show hands down.I love Tim, but Brad has a better stage performence!!
This is the benefit of living close too Silver Springs,where even no show Goerge Jones shows up!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*This is what Silver Springs gives Ya for A concert lineup-Last years list.But they play on A old Plantion House Porch with great lighting and sound..This is the reason we pay for AP's,they don't cost much at all..*

http://www.silversprings.com/concerts.html


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK Homies,I'm outa here.Sponge Bob Marathon,I just cant miss!!*


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Okay Mac are these guys supposed to represent what you are doing right now thinking of HHN??
> 
> I would do the same dance but those dudes are too cute , so I'll just watch them




it just means i still am Completely and 
Totally Addicted to HHN.........


those are nice pics!
i bet you had a great time!!



keishashadow said:


> what!! no s?
> ive had good intentions to have yard sales in the past, always afraid nobody would come so i dumped it @ goodwill or gave to vets.
> 
> yee-haw, concert looks great...i don't do country usually, but had to use DHs car today & he had station on, can't remember the name of song-slow one, stereo display said it was by "lonestar", even i liked it
> 
> managed to break 2 teeth today one in bad shape, other out of the blue, grrr. On different sides of my mouth, maybe i'll loose a few pounds as there's no chewing going on



Ouch...........so i'm guessing Monday you'll be calling Dr Dentist....
i hope you are not in pain.



RAPstar said:


> Hello, homies! Home after a looong day at Six Flags Over Texas. It was hot!!! But we had lots of fun. Getting ready to have some of my mom's wonderful chicken enchilada's and her spanish rice (its soooooooo good!!)




and is Mom making enough in case I drop in???


----------



## RAPstar

Mac, we have plenty, head on over!


----------



## macraven

let me grab my purse and car keys.....




if i start now, i could be there in 2 days.......


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!


Uggh. Is it Friday yet? 

Maria


----------



## Metro West

Good morning from rainy Orlando! Have a good day!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies I thought I would say Hi while I had the chance cause youngest DS gets on the pc and no getting him off of it.
By the way oldest DS is at the motherland with a friend and his parents *


----------



## tlinus

Morning all 

Janet - ouch!!! Hope you get into the dentist asap!!

donald - we watched most of it too!!

Great concert shots  Let my oldest DD (14) go the Vans Warped Tour on Friday. Went with friends and 2 sets of adults......she  it. 

Barb - great start to the trippie 

Got loads to do today - jam packed week again - catch you all a bit later!!


----------



## Seahag

its monday again??? where  are all these mondays coming from?? 
well, I hope all the homies had a nice weekend ~ maybe next weekend will last longer!


----------



## macraven

Monday, Schumonday.......


they are seem like the same.....


good to see the homies here this morning.


St L, how's the tooth?


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! I love having actual days off again.


----------



## RVGal

Afternoon everyone.

Trying to shovel out the house before the home care nurse comes to check Mom.  I don't want to get reported as keeping her in an unsafe hovel.  

I hope you guys are having a good Monday, if that is even possible.


----------



## circelli

*Donald* : you are so right, Brad puts on a much more entertaining show.  I have seen Tim McGraw and Brad Paisley  each 5 times!!!  Good songs & times!!!

Monday will be over soon enough and we can think like Mac......HHN is a day closer !!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... Monday is just about over!*


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... Monday is just about over!*



and another day closer to hhn................


----------



## RAPstar

For some reason I've been really craving bacon recently. Maybe I'm pregnant?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I craved Kentucky Fried Chicken when I was pregnant. I couldn't get enough. Now I don't even eat it....

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> For some reason I've been really craving bacon recently. Maybe I'm pregnant?








Or better yet ...


----------



## Laurabearz

This is a test from my new phone lol


----------



## donaldduck352

*A BLT sandwich sounds really good about now..*


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *A BLT sandwich sounds really good about now..*



I had one from Subway the other day. Well, without the T, I don't like tomatoes. It was soooooo good. There's something sinful about a bacon sandwich with mayo.


----------



## Metro West

Here's a little blurb about Universal from the paper today:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-bk-nbc-universal-parks-072009,0,7019470.story


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> For some reason I've been really craving bacon recently. Maybe I'm pregnant?








donaldduck352 said:


> *A BLT sandwich sounds really good about now..*





you too???



ok, dudes, we'll make it a double baby shower for youse guys..


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> This is a test from my new phone lol



i see someone is getting ready for their trip next monday............


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Here's a little blurb about Universal from the paper today:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-bk-nbc-universal-parks-072009,0,7019470.story



i read that article, thanks homie.

maybe that is why the hotels are having discounted deals...
maybe that is why the 7 day passes haven't gone up yet....


maybe they should reconsider and lower the ep's for hhn now.........


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Here's a little blurb about Universal from the paper today:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-bk-nbc-universal-parks-072009,0,7019470.story



*Kinda explains the hour cut-backs for TM's-Monster Cafe' not open etc.
But when we go you cant tell.The parks are clean and employee's are friendly.Seems like they know how to do cutbacks without cutting into the US expierance.Other major company's take note in this time of economic turmoil!!!*


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Trying to shovel out the house before the home care nurse comes to check Mom.  I don't want to get reported as keeping her in an unsafe hovel.
> 
> I hope you guys are having a good Monday, if that is even possible.



now how did i miss the beaver today?

hey homie, if you need any practicing on shoveling out junk in houses, you can come practice at my dump........


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> *A BLT sandwich sounds really good about now..*





RAPstar said:


> For some reason I've been really craving bacon recently. Maybe I'm pregnant?



You guys can share my garbage bag full of sippy cups!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## RVGal

Mornin'!

I'm making biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast.  I'm probably going to gain 50 lbs while I'm stuck here at home.  When I get bored, I cook.  I made a batch of oatmeal raisin cookies yesterday just because.  I baked banana nut bread the day before.  I'm already thinking ahead to dinner and plan to make pork chops with apple stuffing.  Somebody stop me!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all..
I guess I am stuck with my green light on forever.I try and log out ang go to another website,but when I come back here I'm still logged in!!

Oh well,have a great day!!!*


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> I'm making biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast.  I'm probably going to gain 50 lbs while I'm stuck here at home.  When I get bored, I cook.  I made a batch of oatmeal raisin cookies yesterday just because.  I baked banana nut bread the day before.  I'm already thinking ahead to dinner and plan to make pork chops with apple stuffing.  Somebody stop me!


 Just make sure to send some goodies my way. 

You have my address right?


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> I'm making biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast.  I'm probably going to gain 50 lbs while I'm stuck here at home.  When I get bored, I cook.  I made a batch of oatmeal raisin cookies yesterday just because.  I baked banana nut bread the day before.  I'm already thinking ahead to dinner and plan to make pork chops with apple stuffing.  Somebody stop me!




i wish i lived next door to youse......





donaldduck352 said:


> *Good morning all..
> I guess I am stuck with my green light on forever.I try and log out ang go to another website,but when I come back here I'm still logged in!!
> 
> Oh well,have a great day!!!*




your button is gray to me.

you are probably in the invisible mode setting.
that is what i have set up for my showing.

you can set it in your profile section.

i never sign out from the dis.
i forgot my pw so i just stay sign in all the time.




Metro West said:


> Just make sure to send some goodies my way.
> 
> You have my address right?



don't tempt her.
she just might do it.....


----------



## minniejack

I've just about been pulling my hair out!!!  Serious trojan hacker and I'm still not sure if this computer is back to normal.  DH said I'm not allowed to be on any chat rooms, but I know that one of the trojans I found came through the kids music files.

Oh well 

Hi to all and see you guys again when I can get this thing kicked off for good!


----------



## minniejack

Before I go. My B-day is next Monday, we'll be at Myrtle. Wish me lots of sunshine


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> Just make sure to send some goodies my way.
> 
> You have my address right?



But then I'd have to answer Yes to the "Do you have anything liquid, fragile, perishable, or potentially hazardous?" question at the post office.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> I've just about been pulling my hair out!!!  Serious trojan hacker and I'm still not sure if this computer is back to normal.  DH said I'm not allowed to be on any chat rooms, but I know that one of the trojans I found came through the kids music files.
> 
> Oh well
> 
> Hi to all and see you guys again when I can get this thing kicked off for good!



so glad i don't have to deal with viruses.


i hope you get yours cleared up real soon!



minniejack said:


> Before I go. My B-day is next Monday, we'll be at Myrtle. Wish me lots of sunshine



since you won't be around next monday, let me say now (early) 




RVGal said:


> But then I'd have to answer Yes to the "Do you have anything liquid, fragile, perishable, or potentially hazardous?" question at the post office.



just tell them it is a bomb and then they will quit asking you those questions about liquid, fragile, etc....


----------



## RAPstar

I got a good night's sleep last night, but for some reason all my energy left me like right at 6. And my eye is leaking periodically today.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Evening everyone.Not a good day in duckhood.FLA Statue^^^^^^No offroad vehicals allowed on public roadways.Another warning,first was golfcart now my dirtbike.I was doing 60MPH doing a wheely tho!!
Actually it was pretty funny cause the Deputy was laughing at me before he turned on his lights.Pretty much told me to" keep it quiet around houses and stay off the road.Other then that I will see you in the hospital"..
I have been riding since 10,but anything can happen!!
Its not like the "old days"wher there was plenty of places to ride.It is so limited now.. But I will keep pushing the envelope till they pry my dead fingers off my bike!!*


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I got a good night's sleep last night, but for some reason all my energy left me like right at 6. And my eye is leaking periodically today.



leaking?
leaking?  

like leaking in taking a leak?

i hope it stops leaking soon.



donaldduck352 said:


> *Evening everyone.Not a good day in duckhood.FLA Statue^^^^^^No offroad vehicals allowed on public roadways.Another warning,first was golfcart now my dirtbike.I was doing 60MPH doing a wheely tho!!
> Actually it was pretty funny cause the Deputy was laughing at me before he turned on his lights.Pretty much told me to" keep it quiet around houses and stay off the road.Other then that I will see you in the hospital"..
> I have been riding since 10,but anything can happen!!
> Its not like the "old days"wher there was plenty of places to ride.It is so limited now.. But I will keep pushing the envelope till they pry my dead fingers off my bike!!*



you are such a rebel...........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Mac I dont like the system at all,but will abbide by the rules!
DW says I'm going thru a early stage of a midlife crisis,Icall it fun!!*


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> leaking?
> leaking?
> 
> like leaking in taking a leak?
> 
> i hope it stops leaking soon.
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a rebel...........



It kinda feels like my eye is watering....but it kinda looks like pre-hardened eye boogers? Its happened before, like a few months ago. So hopefully it will stop tomorrow as usual. 

Is it just me or does anyone else get a sick pleasure watching people screw up on Hell's Kitchen?


----------



## donaldduck352

*I love watching Hell's Kitchen!!The chef(cant remember name) is pretty mean,but when someone says cold water boils faster he went off DOH.Kinda funny!!*


----------



## marciemi

Hi Guys!  Good news for a change!

After finally getting everything in from everyone today that he needed for his Naval Academy application, and several phone calls today from them, Matt got an email late this afternoon telling him to call them regarding an updated status.  I just thought they would tell him his packet was complete, but he found out that they were sending him an LOA (Letter of Assurance).  This is basically an offer of admission dependent on his getting a nomination from a member of congress and maintaining the same standards through senior year.  As you can imagine, he is very excited about this!  Although Air Force is his first choice, Navy is a very close second (that he's going to be examining more closely now!)


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> one of the trojans I found came through the kids music files.



I miss the good ole days when they came in giant horses.  I can tell you this....if one of these things show up in your front yard...don't feed it!  You'd be amazed what comes in these things!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *I love watching Hell's Kitchen!!The chef(cant remember name) is pretty mean,but when someone says cold water boils faster he went off DOH.Kinda funny!!*



His name is Chef Ramsey, you donkey!!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> I miss the good ole days when they came in giant horses.  I can tell you this....if one of these things show up in your front yard...don't feed it!  You'd be amazed what comes in these things!!



have i ever mentioned how much i appreciate you........

i love it !!



hey marcie, congrats on your son saving you loads of money for college....

and tell him congrats for me.
he is a smart cookie....


----------



## macraven

i've been busy the last hour.

i finally was able to get to my account on the youfirst program of loews.

not much was correct in my account there.
so, i had to send lots of emails to tell them a lot of things......


and none of my words were 4 lettered ones.
you all would have been proud of me for that..


they have my home address as the HRH.........


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a good Wednesday!


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies!!! ITs Wednesday!!

mac - fess up - we all know you live at the HRH 

Off to work today - this two day work week is killing me 

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Seahag

macraven said:


> they have my home address as the HRH.........



wait, you *dont* live there????
lol! 
good morning homies!
hope everyone has a great wednesday!


----------



## RVGal

tlinus said:


> mac - fess up - we all know you live at the HRH



I was just going to say that if they have that as your home address, I'd take them up on the offer.  


Mornin'!

Making bean soup today from the leftover ham (and bone) I made for dinner night before last.  I'm just Suzy friggin Homemaker these days.

Mom is doing better I think.  She still can't move on her own, but the pain level has dropped dramatically.  At least that is something.

Marcie, tell Matt congrats!  Hey to everyone.  I have to go check on Mom.  Again.


----------



## macraven

i just woke up and got out of bed.

i need more coffee.....

bbl when i am more functional


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i just woke up and got out of bed.


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> I craved Kentucky Fried Chicken when I was pregnant. I couldn't get enough. Now I don't even eat it....
> 
> Maria


 
it lost it's appeal for me after having 2 kids work @ cooks there during HS, u wouldn't believe how their uniforms would smell, we'd keep them out on porch until i was ready to soak them. 



Laurabearz said:


> This is a test from my new phone lol


 ms fancypantscool, what model did u get?


macraven said:


> now how did i miss the beaver today?


 
beavers, were they angry beavers? did ur kids watch that show on Nick, what a hoot




minniejack said:


> I've just about been pulling my hair out!!! Serious trojan hacker and I'm still not sure if this computer is back to normal. DH said I'm not allowed to be on any chat rooms, but I know that one of the trojans I found came through the kids music files!


 
limewire? condolences, fried one of ours until they finally starting using bitzie (sp)

have fun in MB, we've been their more times than WDW i'd be willing to bet, really nice time to go...where u staying?

im back from la-la land, dentist did mickey mousejob, should hold me...sore mouth, managed to gum a glazed doughnut, think i'll survive

it is hump day isn't it


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> beavers, were they angry beavers? did ur kids watch that show on Nick, what a hoot




if you read the trip report by RVgal, then you would know what a beaver is.
she made a comment that her son was amused she reached beaver status and not an armadillo status on the tsm ride.

i was referring to RVgal as beaver........

you'll find it in the trip report forums.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening everyone.*


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...I was going to wash the car tonight but it's supposed to be 89 degrees and humid at 7pm! That's too hot for me!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Evening all...I was going to wash the car tonight but it's supposed to be 89 degrees and humid at 7pm! That's too hot for me!



*I got lazy and found that the full service carwash only charges $18 for A fullsize truck!!When I wash it it takes every bit of 2hrsfor outside and in...
I still do it every so often cause "I love my truck",it makes me feel closer to it!!*


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> if you read the trip report by RVgal, then you would know what a beaver is.
> she made a comment that her son was amused she reached beaver status and not an armadillo status on the tsm ride.
> 
> i was referring to RVgal as beaver........
> 
> you'll find it in the trip report forums.



So, I went from being the Poop Lady to Miss Beaver.  I don't know if that is much of an improvment.


----------



## Metro West

Do you guys remember a company called Windjammer Barefoot Cruises? When I was in the travel business in the late 1980's and early 1990's, I really wanted to go on one of their cruises...they looked to be so much fun!

Anyway...I found this article the other day on what happened to the company and it's _*fascinating*_! Make sure you read all four parts and the introduction...it's just like a soap opera.

http://www.cruisemates.com/articles/feature/windjammerpt1-111607.cfm


----------



## keishashadow

busted! mac, thanx, i haven't caught up on TR yet



RVGal said:


> So, I went from being the Poop Lady to Miss Beaver. I don't know if that is much of an improvment.


 
least they're calling u

something...im voting for Miss Beaver



Metro West said:


> Do you guys remember a company called Windjammer Barefoot Cruises? When I was in the travel business in the late 1980's and early 1990's, I really wanted to go on one of their cruises...they looked to be so much fun!
> 
> Anyway...I found this article the other day on what happened to the company and it's _*fascinating*_! Make sure you read all four parts and the introduction...it's just like a soap opera.
> 
> http://www.cruisemates.com/articles/feature/windjammerpt1-111607.cfm


 
yep i do, off to read

btw, didn't know u worked in travel field, very cool

u watch that show where peeps bounce off the balls? can't remember the name lol.  anyway, meant to mention a few weeks ago when flipping thru was fascinated by this skinny guy who could make his stomach look like a moosedid u see the episode?  never did get to finish & see if he & the mrs won.

off to watch torchwood miniseries on BBC, anybody else into it...new Dr Who finally on Sunday


----------



## donaldduck352

*I remember Windjammer Barefoot Cruises back in the day was A clothes optinal kinda trip.Very limited #'s allowed per cruise over a reqd age!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Eyes are better. Loving the new HHN update. Just relaxing right now.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> So, I went from being the Poop Lady to Miss Beaver.  I don't know if that is much of an improvment.



well, both of those items could be done in the color brown.
hey, you post in brown now....
i'll just have to wonder which item you are at the time...



donaldduck352 said:


> *I got lazy and found that the full service carwash only charges $18 for A fullsize truck!!When I wash it it takes every bit of 2hrsfor outside and in...
> I still do it every so often cause "I love my truck",it makes me feel closer to it!!*



how often do you wash your truck?
i'm lucky if i clean my vehicle twice a year.
it isn't on my priority list....



Metro West said:


> Do you guys remember a company called Windjammer Barefoot Cruises? When I was in the travel business in the late 1980's and early 1990's, I really wanted to go on one of their cruises...they looked to be so much fun!
> 
> Anyway...I found this article the other day on what happened to the company and it's _*fascinating*_! Make sure you read all four parts and the introduction...it's just like a soap opera.
> 
> http://www.cruisemates.com/articles/feature/windjammerpt1-111607.cfm



i came on this evening and read all 4 parts of that link.
then when i went to post, it wouldn't load.

so i took a break.

now when i returned to the computer, dis wouldn't load.

after i said bad words, it loaded but very slowly....

that is my excuse on why i'm late and i'm sticking to it.

wondering to self, how long will it take to post this response....




donaldduck352 said:


> *I remember Windjammer Barefoot Cruises back in the day was A clothes optinal kinda trip.Very limited #'s allowed per cruise over a reqd age!!*



and they also had free booze....




RAPstar said:


> Evening all. Eyes are better. Loving the new HHN update. Just relaxing right now.



yea, two new boxes!
nice they gave us the finger...


----------



## RAPstar

^I think maybe the finger was zombie infected, hence the family starting to crave only meat.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies!


Marcie, congrats to Matt!  He'll have great opportunities wherever he chooses to go.


Tricia, you can be the beaver poop lady.


Mac, we KNEW there was a reason you know so much about Universal.
Pretending to live near Chicago just won't cut it anymore.  
We're jealous of your giant house, your awesome pool, your great food.  
You'll give your Homies special deals, won't you?


I just registered the boys for enrichment classes on Monday and Wednesday afternoons starting in August.  Hooray!  The only downside is it's a 75 minute drive one way.  But the classes should be really fun, and they'll get to hang with other home schooled kids.  They study different cultures, etiquette, art, music and international dance, and can review a few core subjects if they need extra help.  There's also going to be a homeschool PE class at the local YMCA this year.  Another hooray!  It'll be good to have a few more resources this year.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Happy Thursday!


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> btw, didn't know u worked in travel field, very cool
> 
> u watch that show where peeps bounce off the balls? can't remember the name lol.  anyway, meant to mention a few weeks ago when flipping thru was fascinated by this skinny guy who could make his stomach look like a moosedid u see the episode?  never did get to finish & see if he & the mrs won.


 Yes...Mr & Mrs Moose won last week. The damn weather report here took up half of the show so I only saw the last part. I didn't watch Wipeout last night since it was on later due to Obama but I recorded it.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Morning all..Doctors today for me.I had nothing but water for the past 18hrs and I get blood drawn at 10 this morning.I HATE needlesAfter I leave the doctors I'm gonna hit the Golden Corral buffet .Wish me luck.Have A good one.*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *After I leave the doctors I'm gonna hit the Golden Corral buffet .Wish me luck.Have A good one.*


 Good luck and don't overdo it at the Golden Trough...I'd hate to read about someone exploding...like in The Meaning of Life.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

We loved Mr. and Mrs. Moose! We rooted for them all the way. I taped it last night, too. Way too much going on the tv -- I was taping Wipeout, Torchwood, and watching the Duggars from  Tues. night. The Duggars went to Dollywood and met Dolly. She seems so nice, but her face no longer moves...

Maria


----------



## RVGal

Tinker-tude said:


> Tricia, you can be the beaver poop lady.



Oh, good.  That's even better.  

I'm glad you've found some new resources to explore for your kids.  It sounds like those are fun options, as well as educational.  The drive stinks, but since I live in the boonies I can understand having to drive 75 miles to get to almost anything.



Metro West said:


> Yes...Mr & Mrs Moose won last week. The damn weather report here took up half of the show so I only saw the last part. I didn't watch Wipeout last night since it was on later due to Obama but I recorded it.



I wound up watching it last night after the kids (who were not happy that they missed it) went to bed.  The final Wipeout Zone was brutal.  I don't think I've ever seen a winning time that was that long before.


donaldduck352 said:


> *Morning all..Doctors today for me.I had nothing but water for the past 18hrs and I get blood drawn at 10 this morning.I HATE needlesAfter I leave the doctors I'm gonna hit the Golden Corral buffet .Wish me luck.Have A good one.*



Close your eyes and pretend you are being attacked by a scare actor at HHN when they come at you with the needle.  Have fun filling up at the Golden Corral.  I do love their buffet.



Worfiedoodles said:


> We loved Mr. and Mrs. Moose! We rooted for them all the way. I taped it last night, too. Way too much going on the tv -- I was taping Wipeout, Torchwood, and watching the Duggars from  Tues. night. The Duggars went to Dollywood and met Dolly. She seems so nice, but her face no longer moves...
> 
> Maria



We were rooting for Mr. and Mrs. Moose too!  

I saw the Duggars at Dollywood episode.  I love how Dolly fell for the baby (don't ask me which one, I don't watch it enough) and when they did the group picture Dolly was holding her.  I agree that Dolly needs to stop with the face lifts already.  She looks weird as hell.  Almost scarecrow-ish.  And what was the outfit she was wearing in the parade supposed to be?  Oh, and I almost fell off my chair laughing when Michelle had to nurse the baby in the middle of the parade.  



macraven said:


> well, both of those items could be done in the color brown.
> hey, you post in brown now....
> i'll just have to wonder which item you are at the time...



I guess my color matches my posts.  


Mornin' everyone.  I know I didn't make it back very far, but I left Mom sitting up and I can't do that for long.  BBL


----------



## marciemi

Morning all!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Morning all..Doctors today for me.I had nothing but water for the past 18hrs and I get blood drawn at 10 this morning.I HATE needlesAfter I leave the doctors I'm gonna hit the Golden Corral buffet .Wish me luck.Have A good one.*




1.  i hate needles also, i feel your pain
2.  blood work.........i hope you don't have swine flu
3.  golden corral.....i could live there and just graze




Worfiedoodles said:


> We loved Mr. and Mrs. Moose! We rooted for them all the way. I taped it last night, too. Way too much going on the tv -- I was taping Wipeout, Torchwood, and watching the Duggars from  Tues. night. The Duggars went to Dollywood and met Dolly. She seems so nice, *but her face no longer moves...
> *
> Maria



so true but she is a lovely woman.
sometimes when i look at her when she talks, she reminds me of michael jackson in his mug shot of '98



Metro West said:


> Good luck and don't overdo it at the Golden Trough...I'd hate to read about someone exploding...like in The Meaning of Life.








Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac, we KNEW there was a reason you know so much about Universal.
> Pretending to live near Chicago just won't cut it anymore.
> We're jealous of your giant house, your awesome pool, your great food.
> You'll give your Homies special deals, won't you?
> 
> 
> I just registered the boys for enrichment classes on Monday and Wednesday afternoons starting in August.  Hooray!  The only downside is it's a 75 minute drive one way.  But the classes should be really fun, and they'll get to hang with other home schooled kids.  They study different cultures, etiquette, art, music and international dance, and can review a few core subjects if they need extra help.  There's also going to be a homeschool PE class at the local YMCA this year.  Another hooray!  It'll be good to have a few more resources this year.



have your people call my people on sweet deals.......

that ride of 75 minutes can be long but pop in a book dvd while you drive.
it is wonderful you have been able to secure these extra group classes for your boys.
i think what you described is fantastic!

there are a lot of families that home school up this way.
the have the libraries work with them for special programs



RVGal said:


> I saw the Duggars at Dollywood episode.  I love how Dolly fell for the baby (don't ask me which one, I don't watch it enough) and when they did the group picture Dolly was holding her.  I agree that Dolly needs to stop with the face lifts already.  She looks weird as hell.  Almost scarecrow-ish.  And what was the outfit she was wearing in the parade supposed to be?  Oh, and I almost fell off my chair laughing when Michelle had to nurse the baby in the middle of the parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' everyone.  I know I didn't make it back very far, but I left Mom sitting up and I can't do that for long.  BBL



drats!!
i missed the show last night.
i had craziness at my house last night and wasn't productive with anything.
and i didn't get to watch any tv...

about dolly, i saw an interview last week with her and she talked about her plastic surgery.  she is very proud of it.

she was laughing when she said that whenever she looks in the mirror and sees a wrinkle, she immediately calls her doctor for an appointment and schedules surgery......

i hope your mom is having less pain and starting to feel more herself.



marciemi said:


> Morning all!



hi marcie  
couldn't leave the last one out on the list......


----------



## circelli

Hello and good afternoon homies 

No sun here just cloudy skies and rain, who is up for more weed picking ?!?!


----------



## keishashadow

ive trying to find pic or video of mr moose's talent, no luck; never seen anything quite like it; probably a good thing

hmmm, congrats to marci's son, i must've missed the news, did he get accepted to military academy already?

fyi, disney dining must be hurting abit, for giggles i started trying to make a couple of ADRs for next week, was able to get choice of 2 times for LeCellier & Crystal Palace as well as so many other eateries have tons of openings


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Hello and good afternoon homies
> 
> No sun here just cloudy skies and rain, who is up for more weed picking ?!?!



i did my duty of yard work today.......and yesterday......

we have apple trees.

picked up for one and a half hours today........

and when the next storm comes thru soon, more apples to pick up off the ground....


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> i did my duty of yard work today.......and yesterday......
> 
> we have apple trees.
> 
> picked up for one and a half hours today........
> 
> and when the next storm comes thru soon, more apples to pick up off the ground....



Do you make apple pie with your pickins'?  Or better yet apple crisp???


----------



## macraven

i have bagged up over 100 lbs of apples in the last 2 days.

they go straight into the garbage can.





i buy my apple pies.........


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...sup ?


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> hmmm, congrats to marci's son , i must've missed the news, did he get accepted to military academy already?



Hi Janet!  Reposting my blurb for you:

Matt got an email late Tuesday afternoon to call the Naval Academy regarding an application status update.  I was just thinking they were going to tell him his file was now complete, but instead they told him theyd taken his packet to the Dean/admissions and were offering him an LOA (Letter of Assurance).  This is basically a letter that states that as long as he continues on the same path senior year (doesnt do something stupid like get a DUI, or fail classes, etc.) and that he gets a nomination (which should be helped by having that LOA), that they will guarantee him a slot in the academy!!  He was so excited that he was dancing around the house!  Yes, Air Force is his first choice, but Navy is a very close second and to be told this this early in the game is incredible since most kids dont find out until January  March of next year.  He still has a long way to go (especially with all the nomination stuff and getting everyone else to get everything in for AF), but that was a HUGE leap ahead for him!  So it was a very exciting day!

The rest of you can go on with your regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Sup Scotlass.Been awhile since I seen ya post..

Did I mention I HATE needles!!!!They took 4viles of blood,bunch of vampires!!
But I did get my moneys worth at the Corral,I had two full plates and I was full!!Normally I do 4 or 5,but wasn't that hungary after fasting for a day. Wont know the results till Monday.I told the nurse after the second vile that it looked like a T-bone I ate Sunday!! *


----------



## macraven

hi homies...
scotlass
Mr Duck
Marcie
Dawnna
Keisha...

and all the homies on the pages prior..






donald, you lost the touch.
only 2 trips at the old coral??


hope your results are an A+ cause you are a smart dude.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies.

I'm not up early, I'm going to bed late.  Very late.

I've been making a playlist for the iPod.  DH is off tomorrow after spending Sunday at work.  So he can take care of the kiddoes in the morning.

HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Then we're off to buy a toilet.

My dogs must have gotten into something bad today.  
They have terrible gas and are trying to make me pass out.  PHEW....


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and TGIF! Have a great day!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thats right it is Friday,time to get this day over with.*


----------



## circelli

I hope that everyone has  great Friday!!! 

Not too much happening here...no toilet shopping for me today!!!  Our basement will be lucky to EVER get finished!!!  Since my DH's mom passed away in March he has not had the energy or ambition to work on the basement that much


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> ive trying to find pic or video of mr moose's talent, no luck; never seen anything quite like it; probably a good thing



Look quick.  YouTube removes most current network clips as soon as they find them.  Mr Moose shows off his talent at the 4:15 mark.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCWmkxNMWZA



However, this is still my favorite Wipeout moment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvRRbFgMO4A

"Where's the pole?!?!?"


----------



## macraven

our beaver comes to the rescue and saves the day.....!!!


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> our beaver comes to the rescue and saves the day.....!!!



I guess that makes me... Super Beaver.


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> However, this is still my favorite Wipeout moment:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvRRbFgMO4A
> 
> "Where's the pole?!?!?"


 Ah yes...Miss Never Been Kissed...she was hilarious and will probably never live that down!


----------



## macraven

i would have been here posting sooner but the 503 train held me up...





now i forgot what i was going to say here......


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> i would have been here posting sooner but the 503 train held me up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i forgot what i was going to say here......



Hey youse....

Was it along the lines of " never take the 503 train " ??


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> I guess that makes me... Super Beaver.


 
long as ur not angry

they look vicious to me, big old teeth & all

thanx for the link, i forgot about the one couple "she's killing him with kindness & saturated fat"

wonder what other animals mr moose can contort into

mac - get a horse, they eat apples, might be able to train one to eat the grass

marci - fantastic news, congrats to u bothu must be so proud!

i have to go grab calculator.  not much i hate about disneyyet have decided i abhor the whole tix structure where u need a spreadsheet to figure out which type of tix to purchase if u want to add non-expiration, or PH or WP.  Really hope U doesn't get too 'option-y' next year...i like simple


----------



## donaldduck352

*WOW Friday night and I'm posting this early.
Seems like all my rowdy friends done settled down!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey mac,I hate when the detour of Interstate 503 server>>> pops up..*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey mac,I hate when the detour of Interstate 503 server>>> pops up..*


 I rarely get the 503 error but these damn boards are slow as molasses I can tell you that. Must be the new and improved servers.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I get hit with the Intersate 503 at least once A week!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey metro,we should call it "The I-4 rush hour"..*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey metro,we should call it "The I-4 rush hour"..*


 Believe me when I say there is no such thing as a "rush" hour on I-4...more like "crawl" hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Well...I'm heading to bed...have a good night all!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Believe me when I say there is no such thing as a "rush" hour on I-4...more like "crawl" hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I'm heading to bed...have a good night all!



*Thats true,"crawl hour".Goodnight homie!!*


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....
> 
> Was it along the lines of " never take the 503 train " ??



youse know, that must have been it !



donaldduck352 said:


> *WOW Friday night and I'm posting this early.
> Seems like all my rowdy friends done settled down!!*



hey, i'm still here......



Metro West said:


> I rarely get the 503 error but these damn boards are slow as molasses I can tell you that. Must be the new and improved servers.



i agree with youse.
it is slow..slow..slow...

i cleaned out some cookies but still got the 503 train a bit more.


the fun of dising is leaving me when i get server is busy and the slow loading of the pages..


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Have a great day!


----------



## circelli

Good Saturday morning 

My ds's last day of soccer is this morning, shortest season EVER !!!My little guy was just getting into it!!!!

May I ask if there are any homies on THIS thread that will be at Universal Studios between September 29 and October 6.  We arrive at noon but leave in the morning the following Tuesday.

HHN is getting closer!!


----------



## coastermom

Hello everyone ..Back from our trip to Bush Gardens and Myrtle Beach . Had lots of fun but it stinks to be home. 
Will post a TR later have some photos to share and some good stories too . 

Wanted to let everyone know we are still alive here though . Going to get moving on this late lazy Saturday morning .


----------



## macraven

hey homies....

i would reply to all that posted this morning but i am taking a quick break from my apple duty..........


it stormed last night.
my apples on the ground have multiplied.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

... yes I know - I've been MIA for the past few days.  Went on a short road trip to visit Lee's folks for a few days.  Very glad to be home.  Will ketchup and post again later!  *


----------



## macraven

hey bonny, hope you had a great trip. 


wondered where you were.
not that i have to know where you are all the time but i did have a question for youse.

i sent it to you.
right now it is probably buried in your mailbox......


----------



## macraven

and do you know what is new for me?


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> and do you know what is new for me?



*Now you got me wondring..What?
Did you keep some of the apples?*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

* Okey dokey ... I think I'm all caught up now  *



RVGal said:


> Making bean soup today from the leftover ham (and bone) I made for dinner night before last.  I'm just Suzy friggin Homemaker these days.


*My Grandma used to make a darn good bean soup ... I tried and it just didn't turn out the same  ... It was good, but was missing something - just couldn't figure out what it was *



macraven said:


> hey bonny, hope you had a great trip.
> 
> 
> wondered where you were.
> not that i have to know where you are all the time but i did have a question for youse.
> 
> i sent it to you.
> right now it is probably buried in your mailbox......


*  Got it and replied *


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Now you got me wondring..What?
> Did you keep some of the apples?*



*i'm so sick to death of those stupid apples........
*

no, i turned 40,000 here............

and then i went to be a rebel on other threads.......


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *My Grandma used to make a darn good bean soup ... I tried and it just didn't turn out the same  ... It was good, but was missing something - just couldn't figure out what it was *


maybe you forgot the beans??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*OK, now that I'm all caught up, thought I'd post a few pics from our quick trip this past week ... 





















... and last but not least, Lee's new ride (I call it "The Great Pumpkin") ... 









*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> maybe you forgot the beans??


----------



## macraven

um, bonny, where is all the civilization up there?

i don't see any buildings anywhere.



but, very nice car!


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *OK, now that I'm all caught up, thought I'd post a few pics from our quick trip this past week ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and last but not least, Lee's new ride (I call it "The Great Pumpkin") ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Its A HEMI....

What is the speed limit there?>>If any.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Looking at tho's pics,there is not many trees up there are they?

I will post A pic later and show the diff between the artic and the swamp!!
A big difference..
Buy the way,how fast did you all get the car up to?*


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all. I had an amazing Friday. Got to go see Tori Amos in concert.....and I got to meet her before the show!!


----------



## macraven

that is one of your idols....


you lucky ducky you........!!




i'm off for the night.

gonna try to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## donaldduck352

*Goodnight mac,or goodmorning?????

I'm done also,see ya when the sun rises.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> um, bonny, where is all the civilization up there?
> 
> i don't see any buildings anywhere.
> 
> but, very nice car!


*  Yes Mac - there is civilization ... Lee's folks live in a very small rural town (actually more of a village) - probably close to 250 people live there if that 

The majority of the people that live there are retired, the only internet you can get there is dial up ... and there isn't much (if anything) going on there *







donaldduck352 said:


> *Its A HEMI....
> 
> What is the speed limit there?>>If any.*


*Yep, it's a hemi!!   ... speed limit up here is 110 km/hr (or about 70 miles/hr) *



donaldduck352 said:


> *Looking at tho's pics,there is not many trees up there are they?*


*There are tons of trees where we live (central/northern Alberta) - where these pics are taken is prairie - flat, prairie ... 

Take a look at some of my pics --> here ... you'll see tons of trees *



donaldduck352 said:


> *Buy the way,how fast did you all get the car up to?*


*It drives VERY easy and you have to watch or you can speed quite easily and not realize it ... I myself got it up to 150 km/hr (95 miles/hr) no problem when passing a few cars on the trip home today *


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...I just went outside to get the paper and it's already like a sauna...no parks for me today. You know...I really hate Florida in the summer.


----------



## tlinus

Metro West said:


> Morning all...I just went outside to get the paper and it's already like a sauna...no parks for me today. You know...I really hate Florida in the summer.



Awww crud. Well Florida in the winter is awesome, right? Just start your countdown to better weather 

Have a great Sunday Homie!!


----------



## tlinus

Hey there, Hi there all. Sunday again? Where did my weekend go??!!?? I demand a redo 

Yesterday was the hottest and most humid mess of the summer so far - blech. Philles pulled out the win against the Cards....big time....sorry mac 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## macraven

Bonny, kind of makes you wonder why Lee left the thriving metropolis of his home town........

250 for the population......
(you can bet your bottom dollar there's no mc donalds in that town)




tlinus due to our friendship, i will ignore the comment about my beloved redbirds. 


metro, send that heat my way.
i am still waiting for summer to arrive here.


i'll be leaving in a little bit.  going to church soon.
will have your backs covered for the week.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, send that heat my way.
> i am still waiting for summer to arrive here.


 Yeah...it seems everyone up north isn't having much of a summer this year. I wonder what the winter will hold?


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Yeah...it seems everyone up north isn't having much of a summer this year. I wonder what the winter will hold?





winter usually starts in November and last thru the spring.........



we only have 2 seasons up here.

winter and the 4th of July.


----------



## Metro West

Big storm brewing.........


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Big storm brewing.........



*Got hit hard over here.3inches of rain in a hour,and its all headed your way Todd.*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Got hit hard over here.3inches of rain in a hour,and its all headed your way Todd.*


 Yeah...the sky over here is black and the thunder is rumbling big time. Universal must be getting it bad right now.


----------



## RVGal

Did you guys send the storm up this way?  We've got really dark clouds now and the wind has picked up.  It smells like rain.  Of course, we could use it so I won't complain.  Much.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> metro, send that heat my way.
> i am still waiting for summer to arrive here.
> 
> 
> i'll be leaving in a little bit.  going to church soon.
> will have your backs covered for the week.



Yeah, here too.  We had summer for 3 days back in June.  I remember them vividly!    Since then it's been cool, rainy, windy, or all of the above.  We were just saying we wanted a do-over of summer this year.  Guess Stephen and I will have to make up for it during our week at Disney in August.  I'm sure it will be plenty hot then!

We covered all your backs for church this weekend.  Our music minister left last weekend to take another job so Eric played all three masses this weekend.  Told him after his first mass yesterday afternoon, he should have said "Thank you, thank you.  I'll be here all weekend!"  We went to our church picnic last night, and are heading over in a few minutes to be on the "cleanup committee".  Yeah, that sounds like fun!  

Oh, just another bit of info for you.  We decided that we (me, Royce and Stephen) are going to do our first (sprint) triathlon August 9th!  1/4 mile swim, 16 mile bike, and 5K run.  Should be interesting.  I'll be the one being carried on the run!


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Did you guys send the storm up this way?  We've got really dark clouds now and the wind has picked up.  It smells like rain.  Of course, we could use it so I won't complain.  Much.


 Not me...we need the rain too. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Got hit hard over here.3inches of rain in a hour,and its all headed your way Todd.*




i'm so glad you share with others.....especially with metro..



Metro West said:


> Yeah...the sky over here is black and the thunder is rumbling big time. Universal must be getting it bad right now.



now it is your turn to share with tricia.......wish the rain clouds north....




RVGal said:


> Did you guys send the storm up this way?  We've got really dark clouds now and the wind has picked up.  It smells like rain.  Of course, we could use it so I won't complain.  Much.




and don't you dare send them up to the Great Lakes.  
it's bad enough here with cool temps......


----------



## Metro West

Well I guess it's time for me to head to bed and read for a bit. 

Have a good evening!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I need alot of mummy dust sent my way.This has been a bad week I hope that ends today.First DW get a flat,go to tire dealer need a new set,DW fell down stairs when it was raining bruised her whole left side,no broking bones thank god.Take my personal truck out for a ride,front caliper sticking almost caught fire.DD car breaks serpitine belt she keeps driving it-fried the motor.

OK whining over,I'm gonna open the old booze cabinet now!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I need alot of mummy dust sent my way.This has been a bad week I hope that ends today.First DW get a flat,go to tire dealer need a new set,DW fell down stairs when it was raining bruised her whole left side,no broking bones thank god.Take my personal truck out for a ride,front caliper sticking almost caught fire.DD car breaks serpitine belt she keeps driving it-fried the motor.
> 
> OK whining over,I'm gonna open the old booze cabinet now!!*


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Well I guess it's time for me to head to bed and read for a bit.
> 
> Have a good evening!





but it's still light out metro.......


----------



## RAPstar

I am pooped. Long week. Next week even longer, I don't get a day off till next Saturday. Ugh. At least next Friday is payday......and hopefully we'll get another HHN update!


----------



## macraven

did someone just say hhn..............


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> did someone just say hhn..............



Only 73 more days till Oct. 8th!!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all and happy Monday!


----------



## keishashadow

moanin all

only up as i had to pounce on Southwest site to snag our places in line tomorrow, don't laff...since getaway is only 3 nights i just had to book the 1st & last flight...i'll be setting the alarm for 3:00 am. should just stay up & loaf here

SW indicates we r now 'A-list members' evidently have flown enough with them that we can do the short line @ security...only problem have no idea if i we have said cards in handguess a call is in order to see if they can be replaced?

coastermom - glad u had a nice trip, we didn't do well with crowds @ BG in VAonly got to ride a few rides all day despite being there when the gates opened, hope it went better for you!

bonny - that is a cool car, my DH could decided between the challenger, charger or camaro. After i saw the insurance rates (teen driver) and the sticker, we bought the avenger (i told him to squint & pretend lol).

donald - it's def raining on ur househere's to brighter days ahead

andy - wow, amazing, i've never met anybody 'famous'

My middle son's BD today, taking the gang to lunch as im too lazy to cook dinner for them all, sound like a new tradition to me

will take some snapshots of new ride @ U, hopefully with family on it ; see u on Saturday


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

Keishashadow -- Happy Birthday to DS!

Donald -- Sending vats of Mummy Dust your way, so sorry for all the auto woes and DW's fall!

My boss is on vacay this week. It sounds good, until she told everyone who would listen I'm here all week. Why me? Why not my brown-nosing co-irker who can barely tie his shoes? 

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Donald - that's a ton of bad luck ... sending lots of mummy dust your way *


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> moanin all
> 
> only up as i had to pounce on Southwest site to snag our places in line tomorrow, don't laff...since getaway is only 3 nights i just had to book the 1st & last flight...i'll be setting the alarm for 3:00 am. should just stay up & loaf here
> 
> SW indicates we r now 'A-list members' evidently have flown enough with them that we can do the short line @ security...only problem have no idea if i we have said cards in handguess a call is in order to see if they can be replaced?
> 
> 
> 
> My middle son's BD today, taking the gang to lunch as im too lazy to cook dinner for them all, sound like a new tradition to me



i haven't learned the language of SW airlines yet.....
i better study for the test....

i am happy to hear you have received an A from them...
always knew you were a smrt girl.

happy birthday to your son!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> My boss is on vacay this week. It sounds good, until she told everyone who would listen I'm here all week. *Why me*? Why not my brown-nosing co-irker who can barely tie his shoes?
> 
> Maria



you are probably the only one there that can read.


jk


she knows who the good employees are.
hopefully she will bring you something edible back from her trip since you are doing her job this week.......i would have said money but that is so tacky....


----------



## macraven

my days and nights are all mixed up together.

i could have sworn i posted here this morning.......


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all..I now remember why I lost the key to the booze cabinet! It needs to stay lost..*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all..I now remember why I lost the key to the booze cabinet! It needs to stay lost..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey mac i'm gonna stick to beer for now on..The booze cabinet hasn't been open in over 4yrs or more and I felt the reason why all morning.
Like my dad always said,if your gonna be stupid you have better be tough!!*


----------



## macraven




----------



## circelli

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey mac i'm gonna stick to beer for now on..The booze cabinet hasn't been open in over 4yrs or more and I felt the reason why all morning.
> Like my dad always said,if your gonna be stupid you have better be tough!!*


----------



## RAPstar

I'm starting to see why some people don't like AirTran. I get an email the other day saying that my flights have changed again, which so far hadn't been bad since I was arriving earlier (without having to leave earlier) and then getting a later fight out of Orlando. Well, the one I recently got says I now have an hour layover in Atlanta. Which means that I now have to try to fit all my souvies into my suitcase so i don't chance it coming ont he luggage carosel in time. Blah, AirTran! Blah, I say!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey mac i'm gonna stick to beer for now on..The booze cabinet hasn't been open in over 4yrs or more and I felt the reason why all morning.
> Like my dad always said,if your gonna be stupid you have better be tough!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I'm starting to see why some people don't like AirTran. I get an email the other day saying that my flights have changed again, which so far hadn't been bad since I was arriving earlier (without having to leave earlier) and then getting a later fight out of Orlando. Well, the one I recently got says I now have an hour layover in Atlanta. Which means that I now have to try to fit all my souvies into my suitcase so i don't chance it coming ont he luggage carosel in time. Blah, AirTran! Blah, I say!!



*huh???  Maybe I'm missing something but why does a layover change how you pack your souvies???*


----------



## scotlass

donaldduck352 said:


> Like my dad always said,if your gonna be stupid you have better be tough!![/I][/B]



Im gonnae use that...

Hey youse.....sup ?


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...just stopping by on my way to read a while.

Have a good evening!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi all.  Figured I'd stop by to update everyone.

Mom and Gma are doing alot better.  Work is busy, and the new venture we are looking to use to expand seems to be going along just fine.  A little quickly for DH, but the sooner we get hooked up the better.

Starting to make plans for my trip.  A little less than three months to go.  Made a few ADR's at WDW places.  Doing a late breakfast at Kona Cafe (to be followed by a Mai Tai at the bar there in a togo sippy cup.)  Paradiso 37 for tequila, as well.  Looking forward to this place.  Since y'all have given me good advice so far, I'm not going to make ressies for Latin Quarter, Tchoup Chop (should I here?), Mythos or Bula's.  I'll probably just stop in early in the day.  It is so nice not to have to rely on the ADR's at Universal.  That way if I change my mind, I don't feel obligated.  In fact, my friends want to cook alot during this trip.  We will see.  I don't mind cooking, but I hate cleaning.  DO NOT want to spend my vacation cleaning up.  We shall see.

The one disappointment I'm having involves my golf tee times.  As this is my only Orlando trip this year, and won't return until December next year, the DVC golf membership won't be worth it.  It would have if Disney had not raised their prices for tee times.  And I really like those courses.  Plus, I'm trying to keep expenses down.  Now I have to find inexpensive courses from home, make my tee times and hope for the best.  Maybe I'll post a thread somewhere here looking for nice golf courses.

I also need a place to watch da Bears play on Sunday.  I guess I can go to ESPN (like the food) but I kinda wanted to go to IOA that day, too.  Anyone know where I can find the game at or near US/IOA?  Guess I'll post that one too.

Anyway,  got alot of catchin up to do.   Later, homies.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *huh???  Maybe I'm missing something but why does a layover change how you pack your souvies???*



I don't wanna have to check my suitcase if I have a loyover, just in case I can't get it off the baggage carosel and to my gate in time (even if it is an hour). If I didn't have the layover, I could check my suitcase and then have 2 carry-ons, one of which holding souvies (if they don't fit in the suitcase, i.e. stuffed animals, etc.). I know, I'm weird.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I don't wanna have to check my suitcase if I have a loyover, just in case I can't get it off the baggage carosel and to my gate in time (even if it is an hour). If I didn't have the layover, I could check my suitcase and then have 2 carry-ons, one of which holding souvies (if they don't fit in the suitcase, i.e. stuffed animals, etc.). I know, I'm weird.


*
Are both legs of the flight on AirTran??  If so, you don't have to get your luggage from the baggage carousel if you have a layover - your luggage will automatically be transferred to your next flight by the airline.  All you do is get off the plane - find your gate at the layover airport and wait to get on the next flight.*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *
> Are both legs of the flight on AirTran??  If so, you don't have to get your luggage from the baggage carousel if you have a layover - your luggage will automatically be transferred to your next flight by the airline.  All you do is get off the plane - find your gate at the layover airport and wait to get on the next flight.*



O rly?! Well, color me uninformed!!  Also, good thing I got trip insurance, just in case I transfer and my bag does not. Plus, I've never seen the Georgia airport. Though, it does suck that I have to leave at 5 and not 7.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

Nice ride there, Bonny!  Lee must be happy.

Rob, I can't believe you MET Tori Amos.  I was just listening to Scarlett's Walk the other day.

DH is on a business trip and I miss him.  We don't do well apart.


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> Nice ride there, Bonnie!  Lee must be happy.
> 
> Rob, I can't believe you MET Tori Amos.  I was just listening to Scarlett's Walk the other day.
> 
> DH is on a business trip and I miss him.  We don't do well apart.



You would've loved the concert. She did the most beautiful rendition of Taxi Ride. I actually started crying near the end. Ugh, best Friday ever. Well, until HHN's Friday....maybe. lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> O rly?! Well, color me uninformed!!



* ... yes really*


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I'm starting to see why some people don't like AirTran. I get an email the other day saying that my flights have changed again, which so far hadn't been bad since I was arriving earlier (without having to leave earlier) and then getting a later fight out of Orlando. Well, the one I recently got says I now have an hour layover in Atlanta. Which means that I now have to try to fit all my souvies into my suitcase so i don't chance it coming ont he luggage carosel in time. Blah, AirTran! Blah, I say!!



go to the air tran website and check the flights that would appeal to you more.
be sure to look for nonstop flights.
write down their flight numbers and times involved.

then, you can call air tran and let them know the change they gave you is not acceptable.  
since you have checked out the other flights, tell them you prefer to be on flight #.......

do mention that you booked and paid for a nonstop flight.
you now are on a layover .

that is what you need to do in order to get switched without having to pay any change fee for flights.

trust me. 
this will work.

bonny is correct on what she told you.
the airline transfers the luggage when you switch planes on a connecting flight.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> go to the air tran website and check the flights that would appeal to you more.
> be sure to look for nonstop flights.
> write down their flight numbers and times involved.
> 
> then, you can call air tran and let them know the change they gave you is not acceptable.
> since you have checked out the other flights, tell them you prefer to be on flight #.......
> 
> do mention that you booked and paid for a nonstop flight.
> you now are on a layover .
> 
> that is what you need to do in order to get switched without having to pay any change fee for flights.
> 
> trust me.
> this will work.
> 
> bonny is correct on what she told you.
> the airline transfers the luggage when you switch planes on a connecting flight.



I booked through Priceline though. Will that make a difference?

Edit: I checked Priceline too. All non stop flights they have returning on the 12 are all in the morning. I'd rather have an afternoon evening flight.


----------



## macraven

ok, scratch the call.....


i have never used priceline.
i'm a big wuss when it comes to things like that.


priceline, hotwire, etc.
i have looked at them but never considered going that route.


i'll have to buy the book, priceline for dummies or have shatner come to my house for a private tutorial.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> or have shatner come to my house for a private tutorial.



*  I'd want to be there to see that!!!*


----------



## macraven

i'm hoping Willy boy will give me a good discount too...


i'm not siting up to 3 this morning.
i'm hitting the bed at a normal time.

i'll cash it in at 1:00 tonight.

i have not had a good nights sleep in ages.
never could sleep all night when i had babies.

old habits die hard.


----------



## circelli

Good Tuesday morning 

Not much happening here today.  Think I will be doing  and cleaning!!!
The joys of having 2 sons that decide to mess things up as soon as you have tidied up!!


----------



## coastermom

Happy Tuesday !! One day closer to FRIDAY !

So didn't get to my trippie from BGW or Freestlye park yet but I will ... I need more time in my day ..LOL don't we all .

Hope all is well with everyone and I am off to get the house clean then do some  and then make it to the pool . UGH so much to do so little time that I want to do it in ..LOL 

Just popped in to say HI


----------



## macraven

afternoon homies......

we had bad storms last night early.
lost the -power while i was tying a response here.

since i am here now, it is obvious we got the power back on today.
some parts in our town are still without it.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *


----------



## Metro West

Wow! What a day I had! I was busy from the time I sat down at 7am to end time I left at 3:30...I hope it calms down a bit.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Stopping by to say hi.Storms knocking on the door,so not much posting tonight for me.I'm not loosing another PC to lightning..*


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Good Tuesday morning
> 
> Not much happening here today.  Think I will be doing  and cleaning!!!
> The joys of having 2 sons that decide to mess things up as soon as you have tidied up!!


  #1 peep of the say.

well, you could of had 4 boys like some of us here.
double the trouble..




coastermom said:


> Happy Tuesday !! One day closer to FRIDAY !
> 
> So didn't get to my trippie from BGW or Freestlye park yet but I will ... I need more time in my day ..LOL don't we all .
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and I am off to get the house clean then do some  and then make it to the pool . UGH so much to do so little time that I want to do it in ..LOL
> 
> Just popped in to say HI



 #2 peep to check in

good to see you here!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... *



no laundry for bonny today.




Metro West said:


> Wow! What a day I had! I was busy from the time I sat down at 7am to end time I left at 3:30...I hope it calms down a bit.



don't you just hate that.........you go to work and they expect you to work every minute of the day there.


hope it calms down and a different pace tomorrow there for youse




donaldduck352 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi.Storms knocking on the door,so not much posting tonight for me.I'm not loosing another PC to lightning..*



we lost power last night.
i know what you mean.

if you go outside, take an umbrella and don't you dare ride that dirt bike or motorcycle when it rains....



i forgot to do my  today.
someone remind to do it in the morning..


----------



## donaldduck352

*Typical Florida,2hrs of monsoon weather and sun is back out..

No bike rides today or for another week.Got the bike in the shop to get MORE POWER!!!!But it wont be done for another week..
But at least it will keep the fuzz from wrighting me a ticket,for now..*


----------



## Metro West

Night all...have a good evening!


----------



## RAPstar

evening.


----------



## macraven

yoo hoo.....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> yoo hoo.....



Howdy!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Checking in to say hi.

Okay, now that I've gotten that done,

G'night!


----------



## macraven

wait tamie......


i thought you were dropping in to tell me you couldn't sleep.
then we could do some "online" shopping which you 


homies, it is now Wednesday morning.

catch you when the sun comes up.....


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...I'm staying home today since my stomach is acting up.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

It's just another steamy day in Boston. I am so happy to say that! We had so much rain in June, I actually welcome steamy!

Maria


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Morning all...I'm staying home today since my stomach is acting up.


*Hope you feel better soon and Good morning Homies*


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Morning all...I'm staying home today since my stomach is acting up.



You never miss work.
sorry you are sick.  hope you start to feel better today



Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> It's just another steamy day in Boston. I am so happy to say that! We had so much rain in June, I actually welcome steamy!
> 
> Maria



if it would make you feel better, i could wish you to get lots of snow soon.
nah, steamy any day is better than snow...






St L, how are you doing?  you mentioned you needed dental work before you left on your trip to the darkside.  we haven't seen you much around here.
hoping you are pain free and not having teeth trouble.





homies, i am going out of town tomorrow 5 days.  i'll be on and off here today as i have to actually do things to prepare for the trip.


When i am gone, everybody should place nice.


----------



## circelli

Happy Hump day 

Sending mummy dust to make your tummy feel better metro west 

My trip to the darkside is getting closer


----------



## circelli

circelli said:


> Happy Hump day
> 
> Sending mummy dust to make your tummy feel better metro west
> 
> My trip to the darkside is getting closer



That colour is too light.....


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!

Todd - feel better soon, stomach bugs are the worst 

HI ho, It's off to work I go.......mac, have a great trip. I am suppose to tag along with the beans on DH's business trip to Long Island. Brentwood/Bayshore area. Mary - Which Beach shoudl I check out with the kids on Friday?? Fire Island Lighthouse looks cool


----------



## macraven

sounds like tlinus is going to have a very fun adventure!!

hope you have sunshine and no rain when you are on the beach.


----------



## marciemi

Mac & Tracie - have a good trip!

We're also heading out soon.  We're doing a rummage sale on Friday, breaking it all down, and packing, and heading out Saturday morning.  Driving all day Sat, then Sun and Mon at Cedar Point, then the rest of the week in Michigan doing the family thing!  I'll try to stay up with you guys, although probably won't be posting much.  Although I guess I don't normally, so you probably won't notice the difference!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Off to run a few errands ... will check back in later *


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...another thunderstorm brewing.


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all! Another boring slow day at work today. And apparently I can't eat strawberry shortcake from Luby's. My co-worker split her's with me. She threw up like right after eating it. I felt fine, but also had less than her and had other food right before it), but woke up at 1am and threw up. Not fun. At least it was only the one time, I went to bed right after and felt fine all day.


----------



## macraven

marcie, what a coincidence, i'll be in michigan also for 5 days......

and i am dreading it....






if i don't get back on later tonight, be good and play nice.
or i won't bring you any presents when i get home.


hey, it always worked for my kids when they were little........


----------



## macraven

_WAIT !!



Did Mr Duck get his blood work and lab tests back from Dr Dracula yet?_


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey mac,yup got the results back.Red and white blood good,liver good,kidneys good.Cholestral a tad high,BP still high.Changed my meds to Lipotor and not setting well with tummy.He told me to cut back allitle on the beer!!So I only drink on weekends now
Other then that I'm as healthy as A horse and as big as oneI blame it on the meds!!*


----------



## circelli

Enjoy yourself in Michigan Mac!!!

Hmmmmm........

I am at a loss for words


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Changed my meds to Lipotor and not setting well with tummy.*


 I take Lipitor too...I don't have any stomach issues except the meds make me hungry.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> I take Lipitor too...I don't have any stomach issues except the meds make me hungry.



*Thats the problem,if I dont eat I feel sick taking it.I'm trying too loose waite and this is not helping.I guess it takes awhile for the body to adjust..*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Thats the problem,if I dont eat I feel sick taking it.I'm trying too loose waite and this is not helping.I guess it takes awhile for the body to adjust..*


 It takes a while like you said but it's an excellent medicine so don't give up. Maybe the doctor needs to adjust the dosage? I'm taking 40mg/day and I take it at night...right before I eat dinner. Supposedly...night time is when your body makes the most cholesterol.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> It takes a while like you said but it's an excellent medicine so don't give up. Maybe the doctor needs to adjust the dosage? I'm taking 40mg/day and I take it at night...right before I eat dinner. Supposedly...night time is when your body makes the most cholesterol.



*He got me on 40's also,but I been taking it around lunch.I'm gonna try the before dinner routine and see if that helps.*


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> You never miss work.
> sorry you are sick.  hope you start to feel better today
> 
> 
> 
> if it would make you feel better, i could wish you to get lots of snow soon.
> nah, steamy any day is better than snow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *St L, how are you doing?  you mentioned you needed dental work before you left on your trip to the darkside.  we haven't seen you much around here.
> hoping you are pain free and not having teeth trouble.*
> 
> 
> 
> homies, i am going out of town tomorrow 5 days.  i'll be on and off here today as i have to actually do things to prepare for the trip.
> 
> 
> When i am gone, everybody should place nice.


*No still haven't had the work done yet Mac cause I am trying to find a way to pay for it and have been in sever pain but hopefully it won't be much longer *


----------



## RAPstar

Morning all. Just relaxing before I have to head into work later.


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...finally got a chance to post.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning/Afternoon everyone ...

Hope Mac's enjoying her getaway ... 

You feeling better today Todd???*


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *You feeling better today Todd???*


 Yeah...I went back to work today but have to take off Monday because they are painting my office and I can't be in there.


----------



## donaldduck352

*everyone.*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *He got me on 40's also,but I been taking it around lunch.I'm gonna try the before dinner routine and see if that helps.*


 I meant to tell you...make sure you go to www.lipitor.com and fill out the application for the co-pay card. It will save you up to $15.00 on your prescription depending on what your co-pay is now. Mine is $30.00 but with the card I only pay $20.00 for a one month supply. You should check it out.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> I meant to tell you...make sure you go to www.lipitor.com and fill out the application for the co-pay card. It will save you up to $15.00 on your prescription depending on what your co-pay is now. Mine is $30.00 but with the card I only pay $20.00 for a one month supply. You should check it out.



*Thank you Metro.*


----------



## bubba's mom

Uh guys....you need to be really careful w/ Lipitor... Lori had a family member pass away after Lipitor aggrevated a dormant disease.  He was only 50 or so...too young.  She says Lipitor knows of these side effects and doesn't disclose to the public...they just monitor your liver closely.  When she gets back from vacation I'll have her stop by and tell ya...but, in the meantime...be very careful....she is very anti-Lipitor.


----------



## Mad Hattered

http://www.spacedoc.net/lipitor_side_effects.htm

Yeah....that stuff has some nasty side effects!  Check out that link.  I'm not plugging the guy's book but just read some of the stories.   I am on Gemfibrozil for triglycerides and high cholesterol.  I won't go on Lipitor after receiving some advice from my brother, the pharmacist. 

Donald, beer is a big no no with Lipitor.  Yet another reason I refuse to go on it.


----------



## RAPstar

Lipitor sounds like a villain from He-Man: Masters of the Universe


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> Lipitor sounds like a villain from He-Man: Masters of the Universe


----------



## RAPstar

Mad Hattered said:


>



All I see is a little red x.


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> http://www.spacedoc.net/lipitor_side_effects.htm
> 
> Yeah....that stuff has some nasty side effects!  Check out that link.  I'm not plugging the guy's book but just read some of the stories.   I am on Gemfibrozil for triglycerides and high cholesterol.  I won't go on Lipitor after receiving some advice from my brother, the pharmacist.
> 
> Donald, beer is a big no no with Lipitor.  Yet another reason I refuse to go on it.



*Thats pretty scary reading there.I also googled it and found more bad news about it.I tell my doc of how much beer I drink,not alot but still scary the interaction between the two.*


----------



## Metro West

Morning and TGIF! 

I'll have to ask about work today and get some feedback on Lipitor.


----------



## RVGal

Lipitor is definitely one of those drugs that you need to know all the potential side effects when you are considering using it.  You also need to have regular blood panel screenings.  It seems to be the drug of choice these days for most doctors, but it isn't for everyone.  As with all prescription drugs, there are some people who simply shouldn't take it.  The problem is, most doctors don't do the testing needed to rule out who those people are.  Is that because the drug company doesn't bother to advise them of the hazards?  Or is it because law of averages says that not very many people are going to fall into the danger zone, so they don't spend the time (or money) to test everyone?  I think it is probably a little of both.


It's Christmas in July.  Cartoon Network is having an all day marathon of Christmas specials.  My boys are bouncing off the walls with excitement.  Thank you Cartoon Network.  I really needed a couple of wild boys to deal with today.  Joshua wants to start his Christmas list now.    Again, thank you Cartoon Network.  No really.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... Happy Friday!!*



RVGal said:


> It's Christmas in July.  Cartoon Network is having an all day marathon of Christmas specials.  My boys are bouncing off the walls with excitement.  Thank you Cartoon Network.  I really needed a couple of wild boys to deal with today.  Joshua wants to start his Christmas list now.    Again, thank you Cartoon Network.  No really.



*Actually we do Christmas in July with Lee's folks - that way we don't have to travel 8 hours during a snow storm or worry about icy roads, etc.  It's much less stressful for all. *


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Popping by with a quick hello to all my homies!  Busy week, packing and cleaning for our big move.  Can't wait until we're settled in Florida so I hang out here more often. 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## coastermom

Hey all not a good week . Actually nothing has been good since we got back from Vacation . The only good news here is that I am going to go to Myrtle Beach next May with my girl friends . WE have a good friend there and we are really ready to see her as a group again. 

DH is now on a PITY party ...Getting closer to 40 and health problems are arising all my fault but why wouldn't they be...UGH

Both DD's are well 17 and 14 you can see where that is going and with my DS so far behind in school and trying to get him to swim it has been a long week and 1/2 back form a great vacation . 

Going to try to get a nap here just one of those days .


----------



## Metro West

Uh oh...Disney raises their tickets prices 5.3% on the one day passes...Universal and Sea World won't be far behind. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...ey-raises-ticket-price-073109,0,5779922.story


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Uh oh...Disney raises their tickets prices 5.3% on the one day passes...Universal and Sea World won't be far behind.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...ey-raises-ticket-price-073109,0,5779922.story



*Figured it was coming ... usually does about this time every year *


----------



## donaldduck352

HellowHellowHellowHellowHellowHellowHellowHello-is anyone home?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Goodnight all..*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi homies 
Just popping in to say hi! Haven't been on the DIS awhile, so I've been out of the loop. Kids are keeping me very busy this summer! 
Chrissy ended summer school not too long ago. Matthew had summer band class, which ended recently. Matthew leaves soon for boy scout camp(Camp Napowan) for a week, somewhat near where Marcie lives.


K-Fish- if you still post and read here, Congrats on your wedding!  Don't know when exactly your wedding was. I haven't read far back on the thread.

Hi to Mac and all the SAN homies


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great Saturday!


----------



## marciemi

Hi Rose!  Thanks for the shoutout!  We're actually going through your neck of the woods today as we drive out to Ohio. Nearing Milwaukee now.  Everyone have a great week and stay out of trouble with Mac and I gone!


----------



## RAPstar

Its raining again. But who cares I gots me a date tonight!!


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Hi Rose!  Thanks for the shoutout!  We're actually going through your neck of the woods today as we drive out to Ohio. Nearing Milwaukee now.  Everyone have a great week and stay out of trouble with Mac and I gone!


Hi Marcie! Here's a wave to you (wave) for passing by!
Have a safe trip, whatever you are doing in Ohio.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Saturday all ... 

  Hi Rose - good to see ya!

Rob/Andy - have a great time tonight!!*


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...not much going on here...it's too hot to do anything outside for long. I did cut the grass this morning and ran to the store but nothing else. I was watching Dr. G Medical Examiner on Discovery Health just now...she works for Orlando Regional Healthcare which is who I work for. I see her and her assistant floating around at lunch almost daily.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all...not much going on here...it's too hot to do anything outside for long. I did cut the grass this morning and ran to the store but nothing else. I was watching Dr. G Medical Examiner on Discovery Health just now...she works for Orlando Regional Healthcare which is who I work for. I see her and her assistant floating around at lunch almost daily.


*Was quite warm here earlier today too (about 86F) but now it's cloudy and looks like we're going to get a t-storm soon ... which is good, because I cut the grass earlier this week and it really needs some water ...

Might be because I worked in health care for too many years, but I love watching Dr. G. too    ... would be neat to actually sit and chat with her sometime.*


----------



## Metro West

Well...I've had dinner, washed the dishes and cleaned the kitchen. 

I think I'm going to read a while and then off to bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a good night all!


----------



## RAPstar

I didn't make it to the movies tonight.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... sure is quiet in here *


----------



## Metro West

Yeah...I can hear the crickets chirping all around.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey all, not sure if it`s my computer or not but It`s taking me ages to get on here. Little green lights try to connect and then nothing 

Got on for 10 mins yesterday then kicked me off!!  Then when I am on any threads I click on seem to take forever to load.

Anyway another Sunday nearly over, another day closer to our trip. Unbelievably excited at the moment, it`s just not coming quick enough. 

Todd you still going to be around when we arrive (14th) would love to meet up anytime that suits you really. We don`t plan anything, so our time is all free.  

I have booked one thing though this year, going to the Wishes Dessert party on the 17th, looking forward to that  

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Todd you still going to be around when we arrive (14th) would love to meet up anytime that suits you really. We don`t plan anything, so our time is all free.


 Hey Carole...yes...I'll be around on the weekends except for 8/22 which is my birthday and I'll be at Disney enjoying my $79.00 gift card instead of the free ticket...which I don't need since I have an AP.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Hey Carole...yes...I'll be around on the weekends except for 8/22 which is my birthday and I'll be at Disney enjoying my $79.00 gift card instead of the free ticket...which I don't need since I have an AP.





 Yay   Will send you a PM later on in the week.  Since Tom found out about the gift card he`s insisting we go to Disney on his, which is on the 25th, but I had been planning to surprise him with  an overnight trip to Clearwater!! 

So think we`ll be at Disney in the day and Kobe for his actual birthday meal. We have only been to the one in LBV, but have heard the one near Universal is really good as well.


----------



## RAPstar

Hello all! Been enjoying the day relaxing at home. I had boudain for lunch today, which I've never had before, and it was good!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> So think we`ll be at Disney in the day and Kobe for his actual birthday meal. We have only been to the one in LBV, but have heard the one near Universal is really good as well.


 The Kobe restaurant across Kirkman Road from Universal is excellent. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Metro West

Happy Monday morning all! Have a good day!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Monday!

What is boudain? It sounds exotic!

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

schumigirl - It's taking me forever to get on here too ... 

Rob/Andy - I've never heard of boudain either *


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...hope everyone had a nice Monday!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.Man these boards are loading slow,almost fell asleep to open this thread!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Donald - isn't that the truth ...  I can click on the thread and go do other things then come back to it  

Came across this interesting article ... thought youse guys might get a chuckle out of it*


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Came across this interesting article ... thought youse guys might get a chuckle out of it*


----------



## donaldduck352

* DW would of freaked out mad,me,well!! I would want a refund also........*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I have heard alot stories of what happens during Rock The Universe and Grad Bash.Put a bunch of teenagers at night in a theme park,guess whats gonna happen..

Now dont flame me for saying that.Its all rumors I have heard from TM's..*


----------



## RAPstar

Worfiedoodles said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> What is boudain? It sounds exotic!
> 
> Maria





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> schumigirl - It's taking me forever to get on here too ...
> 
> Rob/Andy - I've never heard of boudain either *



Its a Cajun sausage stuffed with rice and pork. 

Busy day at work today. I did 2 new loans, and like 3 upsells.


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Its a Cajun sausage stuffed with rice and pork.



*Never had it,but love too try it,I love cajun food.They got a rest in town with a buffet that serves crawfish spicey,the heck with shrimp!!*


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm heading off to read a bit and then bed.

Have a great evening!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Samehere,goodnight all..*


----------



## macraven

The only thing I want to say right now is..........



_did everyone go on vacation when i did?
_



i only had 4 pages to go back to play ketchup.....


it is soooooo good to be back home.

the driving wiped me out coming back.
10 hours in the car, whew.....


i had a great time until i had to cross that 5 miles suspension (in the middle part) bridge from Mackinaw City to St. Ignace.

i thought i was gonna puke.......



next time i go there, i'm taking the ferry to mackinaw city to mackinac island and from there to st ignace........



that bridge is gonna be worse than the HR3 ride.


i'll be back later.
got up late and have to do a few things around the house before i head out for a doc appointment this afternoon.



it is so good to be back home here!


----------



## macraven

forgot to add that the construction in upper pennisula of michigan and then wisconisn added a couple of hours to that ride.


nothing like sitting behind the semi's in a one open lane waiting for our turn to drive at 10 mph for 3 miles........


----------



## circelli

Sounds like our little trip to Marine Land in Niagara Falls on Sunday!!!  Once we got over the bridge it was stop & go traffic, moving 4 kms in 45 minutes   Coming home wasn't any better!!!  Thought I would share a couple pics with you


----------



## Metro West

Great pictures Dawnna! 

Afternoon all!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon, evening all ... 

Welcome back Mac ... hope you had a nice time *


----------



## marciemi

Mac - out in the Detroit area here. We were planning on going home thru the UP to avoid Chicago on Friday afternoon. Sounds like that might a better plan though. What would you recommend?  UP into Wisconsin to GB which is normally about an hour longer anyway or thru Chicago hitting there around noon?  Thanks?


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Mac - out in the Detroit area here. We were planning on going home thru the UP to avoid Chicago on Friday afternoon. Sounds like that might a better plan though. What would you recommend?  UP into Wisconsin to GB which is normally about an hour longer anyway or thru Chicago hitting there around noon?  Thanks?



_ok, i just edited what i listed prior.

i asked mr mac and he said if you leave from detroit, you would be adding close to 3 hours to your trip home if you go thru the UP.
the shorter way would be down and around chicago and go north.

we were at mac island area and went over the mac bridge to st ignace.
we took 2 then 41 and then 43 to get back home.

if you want to go up thru the UP it is lovely in parts.

what are you looking for, a scenic route or shortest route?_


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..
Welcome back mac.
Love the pics Dawnna.
*


----------



## RAPstar

Welcome back Mac!!!!


----------



## macraven

tanks homies...


it is great to be back home....!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Well....hell.....if everyone else is gonna welcome you back, Mac....I might as well.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Well....hell.....if everyone else is gonna welcome you back, Mac....I might as well.





i'll take any type of welcome back from a CARDINAL fan........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning,another bump day.*


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## circelli

Happy HUMP day to you all!! 

Traffic is a pain in the bum when you have  young kids that won't sleep and ask "are we there yet?" every 2 minutes 

Where is K Starfish and her wedding pics???  Is she leaving us guessing !?!?!


----------



## circelli

I have just under 2 months before our vacation!!! 
I was thinking of taking the kids to MNSSHP while we are there but it is $$$$$


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> I have just under 2 months before our vacation!!!
> I was thinking of taking the kids to MNSSHP while we are there but it is $$$$$


 
lots of peeps use it for 'cheaper' pm entry into the parks just to ride & skip the event stuff entirely

woo-hoo to u, trip right around the corner

we're right behind u...came to my senses & am going to cancel the southern cruise we had booked for Dec (combo of $ factor & free dining tempting mewill be 2/3rds less out of vacation slush fund).

think im going to book Port Orleans, French Quarter...anybody stay there?

didn't read thru thread, will later...hope all r well


----------



## RAPstar

Good morning, homies!


----------



## circelli

keishashadow said:


> lots of peeps use it for 'cheaper' pm entry into the parks just to ride & skip the event stuff entirely
> 
> woo-hoo to u, trip right around the corner
> 
> we're right behind u...came to my senses & am going to cancel the southern cruise we had booked for Dec (combo of $ factor & free dining tempting mewill be 2/3rds less out of vacation slush fund).
> 
> think im going to book Port Orleans, French Quarter...anybody stay there?
> 
> didn't read thru thread, will later...hope all r well



It is the cost of getting from US to Disney and the tickets on top of what we are already spending!!  Adults are going to HHN, kids will enjoy the parks at their age and the the PRP pool with my sister!! 

Yay to you for Disney....I haven't stayed at those hotels so I can't offer you any advice


----------



## tazzielou

Metro West - do you except PM from people?  I want to know about Sanford Flea Market - if it is worth us leaving 2 day earlier for our Florida Vacation.  Thanks!

Happy Wednesday Everyone!


----------



## macraven

to
tazzielou  to our thread.


I'm sure Metro will accept pm's to help out a homie 

i think you can do the pm system now that you have 10 posts.



stick around and maybe someone here that is local or one that has been to the place you need the 411 on, will jump in and post about it.


----------



## macraven

good morning homies....


i have my days all mixed up.
i know now it is hump day which also means it is garbage pick up day....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning/afternoon all ... Happy Hump/Garbage Day to all!!

Dawnna ... we've done MNSSHP on many occasions.  There is trick or treating (about 15 or so locations around the park) so they'll get a bag full of candy ... there are dance parties, a special Halloween parade (with the Headless Horseman) and of course Hallowishes fireworks.  The characters are also dressed in Halloween costumes, plus you get some of the characters out and about that aren't out normally (we got a pic with all 7 dwarfs and Snow White, the white rabbit from Alice in Wonderland).  I do agree it is pricey but they'll have a blast.*


----------



## marciemi

Quick hi while waiting at the Apple store for them to fix our Macbook and iphone.  Mac - we're still not sure what way to go.  We're actually about 45 minutes north of Detroit, so the difference isn't as great.  Normally, on a good day, it's about an 8 hour drive (straight, not counting stops) through Chicago and a 9 hour drive through the UP.  As you well know, though, you can easily lose more than that in Chicago if it's not ideal conditions.  Driving here, we didn't get slowed down anywhere, but of course that was a Saturday morning, not a Friday afternoon.  I'm also worried about the "going north" traffic there.  But although the UP is a scenic drive, as you said, it's also a single lane so if there's a problem, there's frequently no alternative.  Ugh - what to do?!  I'd wait and come home Saturday, but we're doing a triathlon on Sunday morning that we have to leave at 5am for, so I'd like one day to recover, unpack, etc.  Guess we'll see!  Going to stop at AAA from here and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Morning/afternoon all ... Happy Hump/Garbage Day to all!!
> 
> Dawnna ... we've done MNSSHP on many occasions.  There is trick or treating (about 15 or so locations around the park) so they'll get a bag full of candy ... there are dance parties, a special Halloween parade (with the Headless Horseman) and of course Hallowishes fireworks.  The characters are also dressed in Halloween costumes, plus you get some of the characters out and about that aren't out normally (we got a pic with all 7 dwarfs and Snow White, the white rabbit from Alice in Wonderland).  I do agree it is pricey but they'll have a blast.*



Thanks Bonny, I know it sounds like LOTS & LOTS of fun but I don't think it is in our budget 

I think it would be cool but we need the $$$ to have (more) fun at US


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Quick hi while waiting at the Apple store for them to fix our Macbook and iphone.  Mac - we're still not sure what way to go.  We're actually about 45 minutes north of Detroit, so the difference isn't as great.  Normally, on a good day, it's about an 8 hour drive (straight, not counting stops) through Chicago and a 9 hour drive through the UP.  As you well know, though, you can easily lose more than that in Chicago if it's not ideal conditions.  Driving here, we didn't get slowed down anywhere, but of course that was a Saturday morning, not a Friday afternoon.  I'm also worried about the "going north" traffic there.  But although the UP is a scenic drive, as you said, it's also a single lane so if there's a problem, there's frequently no alternative.  Ugh - what to do?!  I'd wait and come home Saturday, but we're doing a triathlon on Sunday morning that we have to leave at 5am for, so I'd like one day to recover, unpack, etc.  Guess we'll see!  Going to stop at AAA from here and see if they have any suggestions.



you might be better off not going thru chicago.
the traffic is unpredictable on fridays.
many take off before noon on fridays and do the family thing to Door County or the Dells and that adds traffic in chitown plus the construction on I-94 that is going on.

We took 2 out of St Ignace and since there are not expressways up that area, you do go thru some towns.  speed limit, if i remember correctly dropped to 45 in one of the towns.  not bad.

less than an hour out on highway 2 there is a detour through the state park due to the rebuilding of a bridge over a major creek.
very scenic drive but at a much lower speed than the highway.

you will have some construction in michigan going thru the U.P. but it is nothing like the construction in wisconsin.

if it were me and i had to do it over again, i would still go thru the U.P.

truck traffic was limited just mostly cars and rv traffic.

only tie up were the one lane construction areas.

if you were south of detroit, you could get to chgo in less time but then, you still would have to travel 2 hours 45 minutes once you hit 94 WI.

if you are leaving early on friday, you should be good with the U.P. route.

when i travel in illinois highways, i call I-DOT to get the construction areas in order to make a desicion on my routes to take.

why don't you call M-DOT for info on the construction areas that will be going on for Friday?
they can give you the advice to help you make a decision.

who knows, maybe the construction has cleared at this point from when i went thru monday?


----------



## macraven

Dawnna, i have been to 5 different MNSSHP before.

I loved it when it was only $33 some years back.
each year it increases in price and decreases on the types of candy issued to the guests.

this year it is too high for me to attend it.

since you have kids, it would be a lot of $$ for you and the family to attend it.


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> Dawnna, i have been to 5 different MNSSHP before.
> 
> I loved it when it was only $33 some years back.
> each year it increases in price and decreases on the types of candy issued to the guests.
> 
> this year it is too high for me to attend it.
> 
> since you have kids, it would be a lot of $$ for you and the family to attend it.



You got it!!!  Like $200 just to get in   We have to get there too!!  I think we may be skipping MNSSHP this year


----------



## Metro West

tazzielou said:


> Metro West - do you except PM from people?  I want to know about Sanford Flea Market - if it is worth us leaving 2 day earlier for our Florida Vacation.  Thanks!
> 
> Happy Wednesday Everyone!


 Sure...you can send me a PM. I haven't been to the Sanford flea market in a long time. I usually go to Renninger's in Mt. Dora. You can PM me for more information.


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Mac. We went to AAA and the MDOT website. It really looks like there is a ton of construction even between here and the UP. I'm going to go back to AAA tomorrow and get another triptik for through Chicago since we came 80 all the way to Ohio but would be going back 94 and see if it says as much. Otherwise we may chance Chicago. I know sometime Friday afternoon we may regret that decision!  But if nothing else there is a lot better options for meals going that way!  We'd stop at Bakers Square and grab 3 pies and then hit bd's once through Milwaukee!  I'll let you know what we find out tomorrow!

Hi everyone else!  Sorry for ignoring you all but typing on a phone is a hassle!


----------



## macraven

marcie, any questions you have just post here and i'll help

i'll pull up the idot website later tonight in case you don't get to it.

with the IPASS i have, it lists on that website of delays due to construction.
if you have the WPASS, you can pull that one up also.

if you can get thru chgo before noon, you should be fine except for the tie ups on I 94.
you'll hit that traffic first before you get to the WS border by where i live.

they do shut down the construction on the holiday weekends but that won't do you much good for this friday.


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...Wipeout comes on in about 20 minutes and it's an "all-star" show which should be especially funny since these people are back for a second time. It should be a great show!


----------



## donaldduck352

*You got me hooked on the show Metro.

What was the theme??*


----------



## macraven

sounds great metro!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Metro West said:


> Evening all...Wipeout comes on in about 20 minutes and it's an "all-star" show which should be especially funny since these people are back for a second time. It should be a great show!



We love that show and watch every week.  I am currently TIVOing it as I type.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Mad Hattered said:


> We love that show and watch every week.  I am currently TIVOing it as I type.



Me,too! My ds won't get home until after it's over, so I had to promise to Tivo it. It's mostly a show the whole family can watch together, which is actually refreshing since it doesn't involve tween queens or teen heartthrobs. 

Maria


----------



## Mad Hattered

Worfiedoodles said:


> is actually refreshing since it doesn't involve tween queens or teen heartthrobs.
> 
> Maria



I hear ya on that one!  Not to mention it's pretty cool to see someone take a face plant on the big balls!


----------



## keishashadow

hard to top mr moosei like special talents

anybody watch mythbusters? on the tube as i type

finally rented Taken, way better than i had hoped, Knowing (nic cage i think) is up next, anybody see it?


----------



## Purseval

macraven said:


> .
> I loved it when it was only $33 some years back.
> each year it increases in price and decreases on the types of candy issued to the guests.



The entire WDW experience has become like that.  We used to go every year around my son's birthday and have lunch in Cinderella's Castle.  We would tell them it was his birthday and they would bring out a large cake and the staff would sing for him.  We would always end up giving half a cake to another family.  The last time we took him they gave some little dessert and our waitress sprinkled some confetti around the table.  Nowadays I doubt you even get that unless you pay extra.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

circelli said:


> You got it!!!  Like $200 just to get in   We have to get there too!!  I think we may be skipping MNSSHP this year



*Yeah that's a bit much ... I keep forgetting that not everyone has APs and can get an AP discount on the tix ... *


----------



## RAPstar

2 months exactly till I leave for FL!!!!! 

Boring day at work today. Only had one customer in seven hours!!! Only have 2 people out of four coming in tomorrow. Gah!!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> 2 months exactly till I leave for FL!!!!!
> 
> Boring day at work today. Only had one customer in seven hours!!! Only have 2 people out of four coming in tomorrow. Gah!!!



that is a boring day.....

can you play on the computer while at work with all that down time?


i think you arrive in orlando before i do.
i'll be there end of september.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> that is a boring day.....
> 
> can you play on the computer while at work with all that down time?
> 
> 
> i think you arrive in orlando before i do.
> i'll be there end of september.



No, our computers are only hooked up to the company's server/program.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...heading to work again soon.


----------



## macraven

Metro, just think, only one more work day after today for youse!

then the weekend begins..


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> Metro, just think, only one more work day after today for youse!
> 
> then the weekend begins..


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Yeah that's a bit much ... I keep forgetting that not everyone has APs and can get an AP discount on the tix ... *


 
or DVC, wonder if FL residents get a discount on the 'special event' tix?

im fuzzy on the price of what a weekend HHN pass would cost anyway & have yet to look what the disney event tixs will cost this year. I still think the events & the pirate parties they had in the past is cheapest way for peeps to visit MK 1 evening during a vacation; they allow u in the gate @ 4 pm & party runs to midnight+...not trying to recruit, just sayin

i did read somewhere that U either has or will be offering a free shuttle from WDW parksdoubtful that WDW does the same

weekend in sight, taking jr to tour local branch of Penn State tomorrow; funny how it starts out in the admissions office, im leaving wallet @ home


----------



## RVGal

We watched Wipeout last night.  I was really rooting for Miss NeverBeenKissed ("Where's the pole?").

When the show went off, I called out that it was bedtime and told the boys to go tell my mom goodnight.  I hear Daniel go in there, give her a kiss, and say, "Goodnight Grandmom... and Big Balls..."


----------



## macraven

keisha, i did a google and don't find any free transportation to wdw from the UO hotels.

i do see some hotels in buena vista area that are in a disney package that gives the guest 2 tickets to UO.  that one company i read about has a charge for the UO shuttle.

haven't heard anything yet about UO hotels providing free disney shuttle.
but, nothing would surprise me anymore if it did start up.

if it opened up, i think many would use it for day trips.


----------



## circelli

I would definatley use free transportation to Disney!!!
The tickets to get into MNSSHP would cost us $200 plus transportation ($70 or $80)  Would love to go but not sure if that is in the budget?

I have a question for ya (anyone).

I still have passes for the meal deal from last year...like 7 adult ones???  can we still use them this year when we go?

Thanks


----------



## circelli

MAC

When do you leave to go to the Motherland & the DARKSIDE???  I believe that you said you do Disney first...correct???


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Morning/Afternoon all ... a rainy day here ... *




keishashadow said:


> i did read somewhere that U either has or will be offering a free shuttle from WDW parksdoubtful that WDW does the same


*You might be thinking of Dreams Unlimited ... I think last year they offered transportation if you bought MNSSHP tix from them - or something like that   *


----------



## tazzielou

Thanks so much Macraven for the welcome.  You made me smile.  

Have a guestion about the robes in the hotel - they are like the towels right they are used by everyone- in other words they are not ours to keep right and someone had had it on besides me.


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> I would definatley use free transportation to Disney!!!
> The tickets to get into MNSSHP would cost us $200 plus transportation ($70 or $80)  Would love to go but not sure if that is in the budget?
> 
> I have a question for ya (anyone).
> 
> I still have passes for the meal deal from last year...like 7 adult ones???  can we still use them this year when we go?
> 
> Thanks



if you bought the date stamped meal deal, then no, you can't use them.
if you bought the meal deal without a date designated, then you can use them this year.

to be on the safe side, send an email to guest services at universal for further clarification.




circelli said:


> MAC
> 
> When do you leave to go to the Motherland & the DARKSIDE???  I believe that you said you do Disney first...correct???



motherland on sept 30th.
darkside on oct 8th.

i always start with the motherland and end with the darkside.



tazzielou said:


> Thanks so much Macraven for the welcome.  You made me smile.
> 
> Have a guestion about the robes in the hotel - they are like the towels right they are used by everyone- in other words they are not ours to keep right and someone had had it on besides me.



The robes in the hotels are changed to fresh ones each time new guest is assigned the room.

There are not keepers for the guests but only for their usage while they have the room.

You can buy the same robes in the hotel gift shop.


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK I am totaly aggravated by these boards taking me 15min or longer to post!!!*


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Haven't been around much . DH has had some health issues . First an irregular heart beat and high blood presure , After some test the heart beat is nothing that is major but he needs to be on Blood presure pills now . 

Then he had a Syst that needed attention . After seeing the doctor we were told there may be two more attached to it from the inside . So this needs major surgery that can take at least three months to heal from .We are waiting for an MRI and a second oppinion before making any decisions . Needless to say I have been very stressed and with the kiddies home from school this has not been a fun time. 

I hope everyone here is doing well and I hope to be getting around to the Trip report from Bush Gardens in VA and Freestyle Park in Myrtle Beach . The freestyle park is the old Hard Rock park ... It was fun .


----------



## marciemi

Hi all!  Mac, I think we've decided to try to leave early and attempt Chicago. That way we can stop in Gurnee and pick up 3 pies at Bakers Square!  And eat at bd's in Milwaukee assuming we ever get that far!  Hoping to leav around 7:30 which would get us to the start of Chicago traffic around 11 Central time. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## macraven

Mr Duck........i would have been sooner also but i had the same detour you ran into........


_i really hate that...!!
_



Mary, i was wondering how you all were doing.
hopefully the meds will help the bp issue with Mr Coaster.
the cyst, well, just do whatever the doc says to do once he removes them.
if they are deep, i'm sure it will take that 3 months for him to heal.


just think how lucky you will be.
Mr Coaster will be able to be home with you all day long on the days you don't work.......

that heart scare is nothing to sneeze at.
irregular beats always should be checked out.
i'm glad to hear that situation will be okay.


have you all in my prayers.


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> We watched Wipeout last night.  I was really rooting for Miss NeverBeenKissed ("Where's the pole?").


 Ah yes..Little Miss Ariel from Alaska. Now she's known as the "kissaholic"! 



donaldduck352 said:


> *You got me hooked on the show Metro.*


 



macraven said:


> sounds great metro!


 



Mad Hattered said:


> We love that show and watch every week.  I am currently TIVOing it as I type.


 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Me,too! My ds won't get home until after it's over, so I had to promise to Tivo it. It's mostly a show the whole family can watch together, which is actually refreshing since it doesn't involve tween queens or teen heartthrobs.


 



keishashadow said:


> hard to top mr moosei like special talents


 That's true but I don't like to think about Mr/Mrs Moose.


----------



## keishashadow

toddtricia 

mary sorry to hear, best wishes for a speedy recovery for the mr

bonny/mac - i remember the HHN offer, this one came up when i was digging for deals before the last quickie trip

Believe it's against the rules to post direct link (pleas no PMs, not going to bite the hand that sponsors this siteas it sez it's a U tix but only available thru TAs, not sure if they all sell it or not?)

if this violates anything Mods please remove & don't whap me too hard

it's from another site that list discounts, yadda, yadda anyway, if u do a yahoo search of 

"universal orlando tickets with free shuttle offer from walt disney world"

this will pop up sooner or later, think 2nd page or so..it's probably part of a total package booked, i can't vouche for it, any TA, nor do i recommend, just saying i saw it jik anybody wants to check it out:

*1-Day / 2-Park Ticket With Round Trip Transfers *
_Universal Orlando® Resort Now has a ticket that can provide the most convenient way to include Universal in their Orlando vacation. The new 1-Day / 2-Park with Roundtrip Transfers provides guests a 1-Day / 2-Park experience with transportation to Universal Orlando from Disney Area Hotels. _

_That's the *same price* as tickets bought online thru Universal's web site with advance purchase saving. _

_Buy in advance they SAVE! Includes roundtrip transfers to Universal Orlando Resort from Disney Area Hotels One (1) day admission to Universal Studios Florida AND Universal's Islands of Adventure. This special offer is only available for advance purchase through a travel agent_
_Adults (ages 18 and up) - Only $89.99 _
_Junior (ages 10-17) - Only $89.99_
_Kids (ages 3-9) - Only $79.99_

_*Note:* This ticket is also available at the same price without transfers and represents an *Early Savings*. 1-Day/1-park tickets w/o transfers are also available for $73 (ages 10 & up) and $63 (ages 3-9). Use the quote button below. _
_* Price does not include applicable taxes and fees._
_Transfers provided by Mears Transportation_

_*Transfer Schedule:*_

_*To Universal Orlando Resort:* This service is available 24-hours a day except between the hours of 10:00am and 3:00pm. Pick-up time will be determined by calling Mears Transportation at least 24-hours in advance to arrange your pick-up time from the hotel._

_*From Universal Orlando Resort:* Pick-up time can be arranged by calling Mears from the parks a minimum of 90 minutes prior to your desired pick-up time._

_*Length of Transfer:* Varies by hotel; however approximately 30 minutes each way._

_*Documentation Instructions:* You will receive an Electronic transfer coupon with this purchase. You must present a valid photo ID with your transfer coupon at the time of pick-up from your hotel._

_*Additional Information:* Valid hotels for this shuttle are located in the Lake Buena Vista, Walt Disney World and Hwy. 192W area._


----------



## circelli

coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> Haven't been around much . DH has had some health issues . First an irregular heart beat and high blood presure , After some test the heart beat is nothing that is major but he needs to be on Blood presure pills now .
> 
> Then he had a Syst that needed attention . After seeing the doctor we were told there may be two more attached to it from the inside . So this needs major surgery that can take at least three months to heal from .We are waiting for an MRI and a second oppinion before making any decisions . Needless to say I have been very stressed and with the kiddies home from school this has not been a fun time.



Thinking of you and DH at this time 
Keep your chin up


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! TGIF!


----------



## Seahag

its a rainy Friday morning....does that still make it a good Friday?


----------



## macraven

morning homies...






haggy, if it is a rainy day, it is a sucky day.
but in the case of it being on a friday, rain does not make that a yucky day.
at 5:00, everyone leaves work and all are happy


----------



## Seahag

macraven said:


> morning homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haggy, if it is a rainy day, it is a sucky day.
> but in the case of it being on a friday, rain does not make that a yucky day.
> at 5:00, everyone leaves work and all are happy




then I'm extra happy, because I'm leaving early!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> at 5:00, everyone leaves work and all are happy


 I've been working 7-3:30pm so long I wouldn't know how to act if I worked until 5pm.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...*


----------



## marciemi

Through Chicago finally. Traffic - ugh. Weather - ugh!


----------



## macraven

hip hip hooray !!


----------



## RAPstar

Thank goodness I have the next 2 days off. I'm an tired toucan.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Anybody do House Parties? We found out this afternoon we got the Wizards of Waverly Place! Plenty of excitement around here, and we're in the midst of a sleepover. Every time I'm amazed at how much tween boys eat!

Maria


----------



## Akdar

Hi ALL
  Just checking in!!!  Always here, lurking and reading, just have been real busy, but I have not abandoned the DIS!!!!  Wanted to check in. Those that know me, know I have basically 3 jobs depending on the time of year, but I have been keeping up with all of you through email notices and general lurking!  Just wanted to say "Hello", because I actually have a Friday night off from running sound for a band........... so, HELLO ALL!  Be well, and I will be lurking and seeing/meeting some of you in October 

 (in Orlando from 10-17 until 11-1) I am on 4 other boards, but I can't stay away from the Darkside of the DIS!!!!!!!

-Mike


----------



## macraven

hey mike, always kewk to see you here.
and at our other home............_csw roxs.........!!_



one of these years we need to coordinate our hhn schedules.



have your people call my people to get the date set up.....



would love to meet you and Sherry in person.
i still remember the poster she made for you some years back.....
it was fabulous!!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all!


----------



## RAPstar

Good morning, homies. Enjoying my day off so far. I just woke up! lol


----------



## coastermom

Hello all .... Thanks for the well wishes for Mr. Coaster .... That made me smile. He needs to go for an MRI to see if the systs are as bad as the doctor thinks. The good news is they do not need to come out ASAP they have been there for awhile and havent really bothered him so they can wait to come out . Thank goodness he will most likely have them out in June of 2010 . This means no trip to WDW/ IOA And USF next summer for Harry Potter though . Though all of this is subject to change ...

The Meds are good for his heart and he is taking his Blood Pressure every day.. 

Mac if we were home for three months together I am sure it would not end well ..LOL really sometimes I think that man has ADD and can't sit still for a moment . He is going to be VERY un happy . 

Looking forward to a small trip to two more amusement parks in the next two weeks 
We are off for a day trip to Lake Compounce in CT and then off for a weekend to Six Flags New England . .. This is a well needed trip after all this doctor stress .... 


Hope everyone is well and I do promise to get to a TR I have some really good photos of the parks we went to in Myrtle Beach and VA. Maybe Sunday night after TRUE BLOOD I will start the trippie .


Have a good weekend all ....


----------



## circelli

My DH is hooked on True Blood 

If it is on (even 1 he has already seen) he must watch it!!!

Raining here today, boys are with their daddy at the table playing board games


----------



## macraven

afternoon homies.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon ... hope everyone is having a great weekend 

Mac - you feeling under the weather???*


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...hope everyone had a nice day!


----------



## marciemi

Hi all!  We're back settled in here in Green Bay once again.  Everyone wish us luck - Royce, Stephen and I are participating in our first "sprint" triathlon tomorrow - 1/4 mile swim, 16 mile bike, and 5K run.  And of course after a lack of summer for the past 3 months, the Weather Channel is predicting "near record" highs for tomorrow!  

I'll let you all know if I survive and can thus start packing for our trip coming up in just over TWO weeks!


----------



## circelli

marciemi said:


> Hi all!  We're back settled in here in Green Bay once again.  Everyone wish us luck - Royce, Stephen and I are participating in our first "sprint" triathlon tomorrow - 1/4 mile swim, 16 mile bike, and 5K run.  And of course after a lack of summer for the past 3 months, the Weather Channel is predicting "near record" highs for tomorrow!
> 
> I'll let you all know if I survive and can thus start packing for our trip coming up in just over TWO weeks!



GOOD LUCK  

You will do GREAT 

Have fun and try to smile lots !!


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> hey mike, always kewk to see you here.
> and at our other home............_csw roxs.........!!_
> 
> 
> 
> one of these years we need to coordinate our hhn schedules.
> 
> 
> 
> have your people call my people to get the date set up.....
> 
> 
> 
> would love to meet you and Sherry in person.
> i still remember the poster she made for you some years back.....
> it was fabulous!!



I agree Mac!  

I like going the third week because that is when they add Wednesdays to the schedule.  With the FFP, this year I will be going a total of 8 nights, 2 of them peak (if they extend the FFP to the last weekend like last year, that would be great), than I would only have to pay for one peak night.  I am ordering my Frequent Fear Passes tonight


----------



## Metro West

Good night all...have a pleasant evening!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## macraven

just woke up
going to church soon........will cover your backs for the week....


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.I'm back,was working nights and slept allday..

Hey Todd guess what attraction is having its 40'th anniversery today?*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Todd guess what attraction is having its 40'th anniversery today?*


 I give up...what?


----------



## donaldduck352

*The Huanted Mansion but in California tho..
I tried to upload A pic but PC is bieng testy today.*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *The Huanted Mansion but in California tho..*


 Ah OK...I haven't been to Disneyland so I'll enjoy this one.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Only 2 more yrs for the one here and it will be 40!!*


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

just my offering for this day.


----------



## Metro West

BTW...just a note to those who I might got hooked on Farm Town on Facebook. 

Sorry.


----------



## RAPstar

Been watching season 2 of the X-Files today. And have also finished 3 out of 5 Saw movies. The 3rd one (or at least the Director's Cut of the 3rd one) is my favorite so far. Only 2 more, then to finish the Chucky movies.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Well, our October flight to Orlando has changed yet again ... this change makes it 3 times in less than a month.     We have less than 2 months before our flight - any bets on how many more times they'll change it before we leave??? *


----------



## coastermom

Hey All Happy Sunday .. 

Mac that picture brought a smile to my face..... The kitty is very cute . 


Marcie good luck be very careful in the heat . 

Metro ,,Hooked on ROLLERCOASTER KINGDOM onm Facebook . 
 Going to get something done today since it is already 3 and I am in no mood to do much of anything. WHY is the weather so crummy ?


----------



## Metro West

coastermom said:


> Metro ,,Hooked on ROLLERCOASTER KINGDOM onm Facebook .


 Hmmmm...I haven't heard of that game.

ETA...never mind...I just found it.


----------



## marciemi

Well, you'll all be glad to know that I survived the triathlon!   (No, that's not what I look like now though!).  

I did fine on the swim and it was warm enough to not even bother with a wetsuit.  Surprisingly (to me), I had no trouble on the bike (although lots of people passed me, which was not surprising).  But I didn't have to stop at all and felt fine.  

The run was a whole different story.  I was not expecting 3 miles to be a challenge, but it was SO hot and muggy (when we got in the car my phone said 88 with a heat index of 94).  I know - normal for many of you, but two days ago here the high was below 70 so I am NOT used to that.  I ended up walking about half of it, but to be honest, I'd say looking around at any given time, about half the people were walking.  I could feel my face just burning (I'd had my sunscreen stick on the bike and never bothered using it).  Ended up taking off my t-shirt (which I needed to anyways in the heat) and running in my aerobic top/bra type thing.  Then wrapped the t-shirt over my forehead to make a turban/visor.  I didn't realize you could wear a hat for the run and had one at my bike - wish I'd known.  

But I'm still alive!  Of course both Royce and Stephen both finished well ahead of me, but when I passed each of them (going back in the opposite direction) on the run, saw them both walking too.  Royce said the same thing - he was amazed how easy the bike was but just shocked that he simply couldn't do the run.  I really think next time we'll consider doing the Olympic (full triathlon) but doing the relay.  I could easily swim 3 times what I did today if I didn't have to bike and run.  Royce could bike and Stephen could do the run.  Sounds much more fun!

But we did it.  Had "some" fun and have the t-shirt to show for it!  I'd told mom while I was home how much I was NOT looking forward to doing the triathlon and that my husband was basically coercing us all into doing it.  She said that was one good thing she could say about my dad - that there was basically zero chance that any time in this lifetime he would ever say "Hey, let's do a triathlon!"


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *The Huanted Mansion but in California tho..*
> _*I tried to upload A pic but PC is bieng testy today.*_


 
it's goodi give the nod to MK's version...if only they'd do the xmas overlay-nightmare before xmas

i think their POC is amazing

mac - i fear for darth vs lolcatz

marci - congrats on completing the race...quick, cross it off ur bucket list

bonny - bleech on fight changes, r u flying AT? they r the worst out of pittsburgh for that crap

we have of those 95 degree days here with matching humidity, im wilted


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> bonny - bleech on fight changes, r u flying AT? they r the worst out of pittsburgh for that crap


I was wondering the same thing.  We're flying Air Tran, and in the first month I booked it (back in March), they changed our flights 3 different times.  Coming back stayed close at least, but going out changed significantly.  But there was nothing better to even call them about.  However, since then (knock on wood), it hasn't changed at all.  Hoping it stays that way for the last two weeks!

I'd love to go out and soak in the hot tub (my legs are just "tired"), but I think it's about a thousand percent humidity out there.  Yes, we broke down and turned our air conditioner on for the second time this summer so that'll give you an idea how hot it is! (The first was during those record upper 90's days in late June).


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> Well, our October flight to Orlando has changed yet again ... this change makes it 3 times in less than a month.     We have less than 2 months before our flight - any bets on how many more times they'll change it before we leave??? *



i hate when the airlines change the flights.

so far, i have had mine changed twice.

i wanted to switch to a different flight but it would cost $150 for one change.

i am 5 minutes short of it being a free change.
if my flight is changed more than 3 hours, i can switch for free.


ok, i bet you have at least two more changes before you leave bonny.
_what do i win if i am right?  __
_



coastermom said:


> Hey All Happy Sunday ..
> 
> Mac that picture brought a smile to my face..... The kitty is very cute .
> 
> 
> Marcie good luck be very careful in the heat .
> 
> Metro ,,Hooked on ROLLERCOASTER KINGDOM onm Facebook .
> Going to get something done today since it is already 3 and I am in no mood to do much of anything. WHY is the weather so crummy ?





i have more darkside kitties.......



marciemi said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  We're flying Air Tran, and in the first month I booked it (back in March), they changed our flights 3 different times.  Coming back stayed close at least, but going out changed significantly.  But there was nothing better to even call them about.  However, since then (knock on wood), it hasn't changed at all.  Hoping it stays that way for the last two weeks!
> 
> I'd love to go out and soak in the hot tub (my legs are just "tired"), but I think it's about a thousand percent humidity out there.  Yes, we broke down and turned our air conditioner on for the second time this summer so that'll give you an idea how hot it is! (The first was during those record upper 90's days in late June).



if you ever go to the site that is all about flying and the airlines, you'll read bad stories about AirTran.

even on the dis transportation boards, posters complain about that airline.

i haven't used them so i don't have any idea if they are lousy or great.
i just read all the boards and their threads when i can't sleep at night.


----------



## Metro West

Well...I guess I'm going to watch television for a while and then head to bed. I'm kinda tired of Farm Town for today...but there's always tomorrow. 

Have a good evening!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Marci - yes, congrats on completing the race!!!* 



keishashadow said:


> bonny - bleech on fight changes, r u flying AT? they r the worst out of pittsburgh for that crap


*Nope, Northwest ... seems since they merged with Delta they've been changing flight times more often!  Thank goodness it was only a 5 min time change leaving here (15 min earlier on the flight home) - last time they changed flights (plane numbers) and I had to re-pick our seats   *



macraven said:


> ok, i bet you have at least two more changes before you leave bonny.
> _what do i win if i am right?  _


*hmmm ... we'll see what I can dig up for ya  (I'll bring it with me)*


----------



## marciemi

Mac - we flew Air Tran on our last trip to WDW and had a great experience with them.  But we did book last minute after Midwest cancelled our flights on us and would only guarantee 4 (of the 5) of us could be rebooked on another flight.  So maybe it was late enough that we didn't deal with the times changing issue.

Oh, and I thought of one more thing I wanted to add from this morning.  My number one tip for those of you considering doing a triathlon in the future.  Yep, you'll never guess this one.  When you get there in the dark at 5:45 and park your car on a random side street because there are 1000 other families there for the event, REMEMBER where you parked the car!    Nothing is less fun than riding around on your bike, carrying all your gear, while looking desperately for your car when you are already exhausted!  Ask me how I know!


----------



## circelli

marciemi said:


> Mac - we flew Air Tran on our last trip to WDW and had a great experience with them.  But we did book last minute after Midwest cancelled our flights on us and would only guarantee 4 (of the 5) of us could be rebooked on another flight.  So maybe it was late enough that we didn't deal with the times changing issue.
> 
> Oh, and I thought of one more thing I wanted to add from this morning.  My number one tip for those of you considering doing a triathlon in the future.  Yep, you'll never guess this one.  When you get there in the dark at 5:45 and park your car on a random side street because there are 1000 other families there for the event, REMEMBER where you parked the car!    Nothing is less fun than riding around on your bike, carrying all your gear, while looking desperately for your car when you are already exhausted!  Ask me how I know!



How do you know Marcie ???


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, uh, we had a "friend" with that problem Dawnna!  

I was annoyed with Royce because he was the driver, darn it!  Meanwhile Stephen was no help because he couldn't even remember what car we'd arrived in!  

Okay, I owe one more email and then I'm going to bed for some well-deserved sleep!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Oh, and I thought of one more thing I wanted to add from this morning.  My number one tip for those of you considering doing a triathlon in the future.  Yep, you'll never guess this one.  When you get there in the dark at 5:45 and park your car on a random side street because there are 1000 other families there for the event, REMEMBER where you parked the car!    Nothing is less fun than riding around on your bike, carrying all your gear, while looking desperately for your car when you are already exhausted!  Ask me how I know!




congrats on the triathlon...


and about that tip, i'll surely remember it........


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...
> 
> Well, our October flight to Orlando has changed yet again ... this change makes it 3 times in less than a month.     We have less than 2 months before our flight - any bets on how many more times they'll change it before we leave??? *



I think mine has changed at least 4 maybe 5. The only thing that hasn't changed is the time I leave Dallas, which is 7:45. The frist was that I was arriving earlier in Orlando, not a problem really. Then I think they changed the flight numbers. Then I was leaving Orlando later. Then they added a stop to my non-stop flight (and don't even have any nonstops anymore for the Monday I leave). Then they changed the flight numbers again (which Priceline both emailed and called me. Why? I don't know). In short, I feel your pain, BonBon!!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all and a Happy Monday!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Monday, Homies! It's the dog days of summer -- how are you going to keep cool?

Maria


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Sorry I haven't been around for awhile but friday I started getting my dental problems took care of and had 13 teeth pulled so right now I am still swollen up but feel much better and hopefully will have the rest of them out in the next few months *


----------



## marciemi

Sad article regarding the triathlon yesterday.  Can't believe we didn't hear anything about it while there:

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2009908100376

Hm - I'm a 43 year old woman - maybe this isn't a good sign!  We were talking about the swim after the race and wondering why that wasn't the last event instead of the first.  That way if it was colder out, at least the water would have a little chance to warm up.  And if it was hot like yesterday, it would feel good to hit the water for the swim after biking and running.  Royce commented that it was probably because of people like him who would drown after doing all the other events.  Guess he might have been not too far off the mark!

Incidentally, if you want to know how "well" I did, I placed 221th out of 256 women overall and 32nd out of 44 in my age bracket.  Guess I'm not going to make a living this way!  I was, however, 36th after the swim of those 256 people, so you can see where my strength is!

Lawrence - glad to see you back here and that you're getting the teeth taken care of.  I'm sure it's miserable now, but you'll be glad in the future.  Did they give you anything for the pain?  Are you working on getting all of the teeth out?  I can't even imagine!


----------



## ky07

marciemi said:


> Sad article regarding the triathlon yesterday.  Can't believe we didn't hear anything about it while there:
> 
> http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2009908100376
> 
> Hm - I'm a 43 year old woman - maybe this isn't a good sign!  We were talking about the swim after the race and wondering why that wasn't the last event instead of the first.  That way if it was colder out, at least the water would have a little chance to warm up.  And if it was hot like yesterday, it would feel good to hit the water for the swim after biking and running.  Royce commented that it was probably because of people like him who would drown after doing all the other events.  Guess he might have been not too far off the mark!
> 
> Incidentally, if you want to know how "well" I did, I placed 221th out of 256 women overall and 32nd out of 44 in my age bracket.  Guess I'm not going to make a living this way!  I was, however, 36th after the swim of those 256 people, so you can see where my strength is!
> 
> Lawrence - glad to see you back here and that you're getting the teeth taken care of.  I'm sure it's miserable now, but you'll be glad in the future.  Did they give you anything for the pain?  Are you working on getting all of the teeth out?  I can't even imagine!


*Yes they are working on getting them all out and I have only got like 16 left and they did give me loratab for the pain ad ibuprofen for inflamation but I am in a whole lot less pain with them out now but just dealing with my gums being swollen but I guess thats too be expected *


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Happy Monday, Homies! It's the dog days of summer -- how are you going to keep cool?
> 
> Maria



kind of difficult to stay warm where i am with the exception of a few days of heat we just had. 





Metro West said:


> Good morning all and a Happy Monday!



i think Fridays are more happy........




ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Sorry I haven't been around for awhile but friday I started getting my dental problems took care of and had 13 teeth pulled so right now I am still swollen up but feel much better and hopefully will have the rest of them out in the next few months *



OUCH................



ky07 said:


> *Yes they are working on getting them all out and I have only got like 16 left and they did give me loratab for the pain ad ibuprofen for inflamation but I am in a whole lot less pain with them out now but just dealing with my gums being swollen but I guess thats too be expected *



i know you said before your vacation, that you had bad dental pain.

now that the procedure has started, you are half way there to getting it all completed and becoming pain free.

i hope once the swelling goes down you will feel lots better.

i figured since we had not heard from you, something was happening within your 4 walls.

hope you feel better each and every day.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Here's an interesting article I came across *


----------



## marciemi

Okay, just in case anyone wants to see our triathlon pics (in case you don't believe me  ), I won't post them here (since I have to buy them to do that!), but here's the link to the site:

http://www.backprint.com/view_event.asp?PID=bpzCz&EVENTID=56454&PWD

Our bib numbers are 751(Stephen), 752(Me), 739(Royce) so you can just enter that in the box for it.  All the swim ones aren't in there, but we don't look particularly good in them anyways so I won't bother linking to those!  If you click on either Stephen's or Royce's, there's a nice pic of us sitting together after the race.  Click on it to enlarge it and see how red my face is!  Told you I was burning!


----------



## macraven

i saw your pics and the group one.


yes, you look red in the face.

but, it is a very nice picture of the three of you!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Marci -- Congrats on the Tri! You rock!

Lawrence -- I'm so sorry you're in pain, but it sounds like eventually it will all be worth it. 

Mac -- We are having our warmest work day of the year today, 92! It feels like a big accomplishment, this has been a cold summer!

Ok, home after a really long day. I'm going to hunker down in the ac and watch Being Human. Anyone watch that? It's BBCAmerica's latest. My dh says it sounds like a Scooby Doo episode -- a ghost, a vampire and a werewolf all live together and try to have normal human lives...

Maria


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i saw your pics and the group one.
> 
> 
> yes, you look red in the face.
> 
> but, it is a very nice picture of the three of you!



Thank - I may actually splurge and buy that one.  Don't think I'll bother with any of the others since Stephen was nice enough to tell me how fat I look in all of them (well, not the biking one, but the rest!).


----------



## RAPstar

Hello all! Mom's frying fish tonight! Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Thank - I may actually splurge and buy that one. Don't think I'll bother with any of the others since Stephen was nice enough to tell me how fat I look in all of them (well, not the biking one, but the rest!).


 
kid's gotta luv them wow ur vaca's right around the corner

my DS/DiL booked it for one night before the BLT (how they snagged that on the waitlist is beyond me, i offered to trade our PORgot shut down), anyway...

we have only eaten @ food court, never stayed there. They were wondering what building to request to be near bus stop, any idea off hand?

StL - wow, that's alot teeth @ once, best wishes for a speedy bounceback to ur old self

mac - we wants the darkside kittiesplease


----------



## Metro West

After a long day at work and a few hours of Farm Town (Bev hates me now that I've gotten her hooked), I think it's time for bed. 

Good night all!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi homies.  I am such a wimp in the heat.  It was still hot by me today.  You must be a little cooler, mac.  My car said 94.  OY!!

Walked my dog a couple of miles, now I'm gonna sit in the air conditioning and try to catch up here.

Congrats on the tri.
Stl, hope the teeth look better.


----------



## marciemi

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hi homies.  I am such a wimp in the heat.  It was still hot by me today.  You must be a little cooler, mac.  My car said 94.  OY!!



But I bet you have A/C in your car!  Of course mine died this summer and since the car has almost 200,000 miles on it (and about a zillion other things wrong with it - pretty much everything except the fact that it actually runs), I just can't justify fixing it for the 5 hot days or so we have.  Now if the heat doesn't work, that'll be a whole different thing!    Of course it would be better if my driver's side window worked too.  As you can imagine, it's hot in my car these days!  Oh well, supposed to be 59 degrees tonight so it won't last!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> After a long day at work and a few hours of Farm Town (Bev hates me now that I've gotten her hooked), I think it's time for bed.
> 
> Good night all!


*  that's why I refuse to play it ... I know I'll get hooked on it and I'll never get off Facebook!!!*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Robbie, what kind of fish?  I love a good fish fry.  The best near me is a bar called Roosters.  It's served with fries or (my favorite) beans and rice.  The place has 50 hot sauces to kick it up with.  Yum.


I am not cooking tonight.  Yesterday, I made a big batch of meatballs in spicy plum sauce.  Just make a little jasmine rice, and I'm set.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Thank - I may actually splurge and buy that one.  Don't think I'll bother with any of the others since Stephen was nice enough to tell me how fat I look in all of them (well, not the biking one, but the rest!).




isn't that how teens are....

i laughed my butt off over what you said. 

yea, my kids said the same thing to me back then....
and sometimes still.........

to go on record here and in Marcie's defense, i have meet her in person.

she is NOT FAT......



Niki Andiokno said:


> Hi homies.  I am such a wimp in the heat.  It was still hot by me today.  You must be a little cooler, mac.  My car said 94.  OY!!
> 
> Walked my dog a couple of miles, now I'm gonna sit in the air conditioning and try to catch up here.
> 
> Congrats on the tri.
> Stl, hope the teeth look better.



we did hit 82 at in the afternoon then it started to sprinkle and back down to 74.
the lake does keep us cooler than those in the city.
and keeps us even more cooler in the winter......

as of tuesday and the rest of the week, the high here will be maybe 77....and low humidity.

sounds like you got your exercise for the day by walking the doggy.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *  that's why I refuse to play it ... I know I'll get hooked on it and I'll never get off Facebook!!!*



i went to check out that game but forgot my pw again for fb.
damn......


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> isn't that how teens are....
> 
> i laughed my butt off over what you said.
> 
> yea, my kids said the same thing to me back then....
> and sometimes still.........
> 
> to go on record here and in Marcie's defense, i have meet her in person.
> 
> she is NOT FAT......



Thanks Mac!  I guess I should feel better because the same kid also tells me all the time how fat he is, and he's about 6 inches taller than me and weighs less, so maybe his standards are a bit warped.  I pity all his future girlfriends!  Guess he's just never seen me before (at least that he can remember) in anything two-piece (and I really bought it planning to only wear it under a wetsuit or a t-shirt, but it was SO hot).  My other son told me a couple years ago that if you were over 30 you were no longer allowed to wear anything sleeveless (not tank tops, just a sleeveless shirt I was wearing - only around the house) because it was "gross".  Ah, yes, the joys of teens!


----------



## RAPstar

Niki Andiokno said:


> Robbie, what kind of fish?  I love a good fish fry.  The best near me is a bar called Roosters.  It's served with fries or (my favorite) beans and rice.  The place has 50 hot sauces to kick it up with.  Yum.
> 
> 
> I am not cooking tonight.  Yesterday, I made a big batch of meatballs in spicy plum sauce.  Just make a little jasmine rice, and I'm set.



I believe it was tilapia. It was really good. I don't know what she used but it had thi slight sweetness to it that was really good. Kinda like Chick-Fil-A's chicken, but I know she didn't use peanut oil.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...we survived another Monday!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> kind of difficult to stay warm where i am with the exception of a few days of heat we just had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think Fridays are more happy........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH................
> 
> 
> 
> i know you said before your vacation, that you had bad dental pain.
> 
> now that the procedure has started, you are half way there to getting it all completed and becoming pain free.
> 
> i hope once the swelling goes down you will feel lots better.
> 
> i figured since we had not heard from you, something was happening within your 4 walls.
> 
> hope you feel better each and every day.


*Nah I was ok just the problems I was having with these teeth and youngest DS always on pc couldn't get on but feel 100% better now that the worst ones are out and just one more sitting and $600.00 I will be good to go 
But anywho thanks homies for all the well wishes and Good morning to all *


----------



## macraven

Good Morning early birds...

especially to the one that got the worms today, metro and St L.....


man, this summer has passed quickly for me.

i did not accomplish as much as i thought i would.
but then, i say that every year.

back to skool on the 17th.
oh yah..........


----------



## RAPstar

Good morning, homies. Another relaxing day off! YaY!


----------



## marciemi

Wow, you go back early Mac!  We go back Sept 1st, which seems early to us since the past couple years have been like the 6th or 7th.  

Less than two weeks until our trip!    I feel so behind with everyone I chat with on TGM going the same time as us.  Basically, they're all packed, with their bags weighed and ready to go.  I can't pack until I pull throw Stephen's shorts, etc. all in the laundry the evening before we go!   I have all these things I want to pack and can't until the last minute (mostly clothes).

Oh, and I think I mentioned this, but I'm flying home to Michigan that Friday to Sunday for my parents' 50th anniversary party, which is what I was doing a lot for on our trip home last weekend.  Arranging the menu with the banquet hall, the church for the vow renewal, the photographer, favors, getting an outfit, etc.  So I get to fly out Friday afternoon, get back Sunday late afternoon, unpack, repack, I guess do all that last minute packing, and leave by about 5am on Monday.  Doesn't that sound like a nice relaxing time beforehand?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... Happy Tuesday!

I agree Mac - the summer has flown by ... starting to get cooler out at night which is a sure sign that Fall/Autumn is on it's way*


----------



## keishashadow

hey all


----------



## RAPstar

Finished season 2 of the X-Files today. Its quite addicting. Now just surfing the web for a bit. Nothing eventful today.


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *  that's why I refuse to play it ... I know I'll get hooked on it and I'll never get off Facebook!!!*


 



macraven said:


> i went to check out that game but forgot my pw again for fb.
> damn......


 I would be glad to send both of you neighbor requests. I have Bev, Tricia, Alison and Tracie as neighbors now.


----------



## macraven

it's in the 60's here now.

i need to turn my furnace on......again...




in 50 days i will be in shorts and tee weather....
strange i have to go south to get summer weather..


----------



## Notatourist

Oh mac, you made my morning...

You know what it's like to sit behind someone while they are answering questions about you!!!

As soon as I am medically released, I will be a dynamo so....Yep, I should be it.


----------



## macraven

well, when penny said you were at work today i got all excited.

that means you are back being the big doggy there....!!!


people there bow down to you............
they  you


----------



## macraven

Notatourist said:


> Oh mac, you made my morning...
> 
> You know what it's like to sit behind someone while they are answering questions about you!!!
> 
> As soon as I am medically released, I will be a dynamo so....Yep, I should be it.





wait.........
i just reread your post....

is that a good thing or a bad thing that i made your morning ?  


i didn't see any exclamation marks so i'm guessing you weren't saying that stupid mac.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Notatourist said:


> Oh mac, you made my morning...
> 
> You know what it's like to sit behind someone while they are answering questions about you!!!
> 
> As soon as I am medically released, I will be a dynamo so....Yep, I should be it.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Morning, Homies!

Here's hoping for a wonderful day for everyone!

Maria


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and Happy Hump Day!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Morning all and Happy Hump Day!



and also happy garbage day....!


----------



## Seahag

Happy Wednesday to all the Homies! 
Hope everyone has a great day...think i will  for a while before i start working


----------



## ky07

* Good almost afternoon homies *


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> and also happy garbage day....!


 
it's not easy being green


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Happy Hump Day & Garbage Day to all!*


----------



## Metro West

Tis the season for people to start freaking out when a tropical storm is forming anywhere in the world and they wonder if it's going to hit WDW when they're here.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Tis the season for people to start freaking out when a tropical storm is forming anywhere in the world and they wonder if it's going to hit WDW when they're here.



*Don't all tropical storms eventually make their way to Orlando  *


----------



## marciemi

Metro - it's like every other thread out there today!  I swear, can't you tell these people for SURE if tropical depression number 9, off the coast of Africa right now, will hit during their travel day in two weeks?  What good are you?   

I'm tempted to jump in on each thread and respond totally seriously like "OMG - you think it might be there in 13 days??!!  But *I'M* going to be there in 13 days!!!  This will ruin everything!"  

Honestly I wouldn't mind a nice tropical depression or storm since I hate heat and I hate crowds!


----------



## schumigirl

marciemi said:


> Honestly I wouldn't mind a nice tropical depression or storm since I hate heat and I hate crowds!



: That`s us too!!! Why are we going in August again 

But just wanted to pop on as we leave tomorrow lunchtime to spend the night at the airport hotel as it`s a good 2 hour drive and check in is 6am Friday. So probably won`t be back on the old internet till we come back!
But tomorrow afternoon/early evening plan to relax by the hotel pool, have a nice meal and hopefully get SOME sleep, if excitement doesn`t get the better of us 

I also wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who has answered any questions we have had, a lot of times someone else has asked what I`ve been thinking, but there`s always an answer on these forums.

Guys you really are appreciated 

See you all at the end of August, Todd see you Sunday 

(And I promise not to ask about tropical storms )


----------



## macraven

Carole, i wish you a safe trip and a fantastic stay in orlando!

see you when you return.
come back with a tan ......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Carole, i wish you a safe trip and a fantastic stay in orlando!
> 
> see you when you return.
> come back with a tan ......



Thanks mac, I`m sure we`ll have a ball 

Not sure about the tan though............. fair skinned Scots......... the 3 of us wear factor 50,000 suncream, I`m sure radiation would struggle to get through it


----------



## marciemi

Carole - good question?  In my case, it's for the free dining!  I can eat indoors!  Anyways, have a great trip and maybe we'll run into you at the airport if nothing else!!


----------



## schumigirl

marciemi said:


> Carole - good question?  In my case, it's for the free dining!  I can eat indoors!  Anyways, have a great trip and maybe we'll run into you at the airport if nothing else!!



That`s a good reason in my book 

You have a good trip too


----------



## donaldduck352

*I,m back..Lightning took out my modem,but didn't fry the PC..So word from the wise,if you HEAR thunder,lightning is not far behind.I was lucky it only struck a tree 10' from the house.It could of been a whole lot worst!!*


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks...have a pleasant evening and I'll be watching for those tropical storms on the horizon!


----------



## macraven

Mr Duck, that can be scary !


Mr West, yes, you do that.


and while you are checking out the storms, i will be checking out my furnace when the temps drop to 56 tonight.  that's what they have predicted for us.


we are near the lake.
we miss out on the heat but get plenty of cool air in the summer and winter.
we are so lucky........not


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Good night folks...have a pleasant evening and I'll be watching for those tropical storms on the horizon!



*Good night ... and big balls!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Tis the season for people to start freaking out when a tropical storm is forming anywhere in the world and they wonder if it's going to hit WDW when they're here.


 
think it has something to do with all the $ & time they have invested, causing near panic attack.  That and all the pics those of us up north have burnt in our brain of palm trees blowing sideways in the wind during some of the storms...gulp

will say i was amazed when down a couple weeks ago & peeps were arguing with TMs when the rides & boats closed, during one of the longest TS ive seen in MCO; perhaps they were just not aware of the danger?

i have a very healthy respect for mother nature, especially lightening strikes.  Years ago my middle DS was holding a chainlink fence during a rain delay of baseball game when it got struck.  He was lucky to only wind up with minor injuries.


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Good night ... and big balls!!!*



My new favorite show!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

marciemi said:


> I'm tempted to jump in on each thread and respond totally seriously like "OMG - you think it might be there in 13 days??!!  But *I'M* going to be there in 13 days!!!  This will ruin everything!"



 That is so something I would do. You slay me, Marcie!!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and I'm happy to report...I see no storms from my building this morning.


----------



## macraven

morning homies..
hey there metro.

thanks for keeping us safe.....


----------



## circelli

Good morning homies

The sun is shining here 

My youngest DS just got over a little bug 
He was up in the night throwing up, I'm glad he knew to go into the bathroom when he was going to let loose!!!  He is only 3 1/2 so I have to give him credit  

Hopefully I will get some much needed sleep tho   Why does everyone want mommy when they don't feel well??? (even DH)


----------



## RAPstar

GOOD MORNING HOMIES!!!! I'm in a surprisingly good mood this morning. I'm going to WinStar casino in Oklahoma later today with my BFF Chip! I only have like $5 to spend on gambling.....so I'll prolly do some slots. Wish me luck!!


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> I would be glad to send both of you neighbor requests. I have Bev, Tricia, Alison and Tracie as neighbors now.



And I should thank you for working on my farm the past couple of days.  I tried to reciprocate, but when I went to your farm there was nothing that needed to be done.


----------



## circelli

Going to a splash pad with the kids tonight!! 

We are also gonna watch DH play soccer !!


----------



## macraven

i need to buy tomatoes today


----------



## donaldduck352

*Evening all..

Whats the tomatoes for Mac?*


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> And I should thank you for working on my farm the past couple of days.  I tried to reciprocate, but when I went to your farm there was nothing that needed to be done.


 Yeah...I try to do stuff pretty quickly.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ... 

A "chilly" summer day here today ... I actually thought I had woken up and it was October it was so cool this morning.  Right now it's only 63F and going down to 48F tonight as the clouds/rain move in ... I refuse to turn the furnace on just yet!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Evening all..
> 
> Whats the tomatoes for Mac?*



so i can make a BLT for myself.

since i didn't get to the store today, i made the BLT without the T.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Evening all ...
> 
> A "chilly" summer day here today ... I actually thought I had woken up and it was October it was so cool this morning.  Right now it's only 63F and going down to 48F tonight as the clouds/rain move in ... I refuse to turn the furnace on just yet!*



i don't think twice to turn my furnace on.

it's not like i have to turn off the a/c to get heat in this dump....

we had decent temps today.  it hit 77 for us.
mr weather man said it might get in the upper 80's this weekend.

i'll believe it when that happens..


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> so i can make a BLT for myself.
> 
> since i didn't get to the store today, i made the BLT without the B.



Well, it sounds healthier that way at least!  

You'll be glad to know that we signed up for our next triathlon!    Yep, the Saturday after we get back from Disney (Labor Day weekend).  However, I got smarter this time!   Royce and Stephen will do the regular one like we did last time, but I'm going to do it as a relay with Matt and Eric - I'll swim (which I'm good at), Eric will bike (which he's good at and did all summer in gym class) and Matt will run (which he should be doing anyways for all his academy stuff!).  So it should be a lot more fun (for me at least!) doing it this way!

Oh, and I'm finally over 3000 posts after nearly just 10 years on the boards!    Don't think I'll be catching up to Mac any time soon!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Well, it sounds healthier that way at least!
> 
> You'll be glad to know that we signed up for our next triathlon!    Yep, the Saturday after we get back from Disney (Labor Day weekend).  However, I got smarter this time!   Royce and Stephen will do the regular one like we did last time, but I'm going to do it as a relay with Matt and Eric - I'll swim (which I'm good at), Eric will bike (which he's good at and did all summer in gym class) and Matt will run (which he should be doing anyways for all his academy stuff!).  So it should be a lot more fun (for me at least!) doing it this way!
> 
> Oh, and I'm finally over 3000 posts after nearly just 10 years on the boards!    Don't think I'll be catching up to Mac any time soon!



marcie, i realized i screwed up the post you quoted of mine.
i corrected the spelling on it.

it was the T i didn't put on my sandwich.
did have the B and the L on the bread......


do you really like doing those triathlons?
wouldn't you rather lay in bed, watch the tube and eat bon bons when the boys go and do them..........just wondering......


if you think i have posts now, you should have seen what i had before...
i was on the dis back when you were, years ago.

i changed servers and thought i had to change screen names then.
i started over with a new name in 03.


----------



## RAPstar

I lost $20 at the casino!! I should've stopped when I won $14 on the $3 I put in the slots. Oh wellz. We had fun, and Chip won $600 so he payed for dinner, haha.


----------



## Metro West

TGIF!


----------



## circelli

Good morning Homies 

It's FRIDAY!!!!

Hoping for a beautiful weekend here 

To everyone who has the weekend off (from paid work) have a great one


----------



## macraven

hey homies....it is morning time again.

for some reason Friday mornings are always the best for many of us.




i had planned to go out and do a lot of errands today.
was going to leave this morning.


then i went to the fed ex site and tracked my 2 mailings from Universal.
(it's my epp's and tixs for hhn)

found out one of the mailings requires a signature....the other one doesn't

shoot............

now i have to sit home and wait for the fed ex man......


i guess this means i have to clean my dump up today.


i hate it when my daily list of things to do changes....


----------



## coastermom

Morning all 

Well another evening spent with a doctor last night . We were all ready to go away today and last night my son went to swim lessons at the local YMCA . Jumped inot the pool and came up next to the ladder . Hit his head on the ladder and then we were in the ER last night . ... Three hours later he has two staples in his head . Can someone PLEASE send me some mummy and fairy dust because I just need some really really good news ...

Question for people who swim. Since this has happened they dont want him soaking it in the water he can shower tonight but it is going to be like 90 all week here and well he still has a swim party to go to on Wed. Anyone know of a really good swim cap that will keep the top of his little head dry ? or at least not as wet as it would be if he was swimming without it . ..Any help would be great I am going to go to the local sports store to see if we can find something there . 

Hope everyone has a great and SAFE weekend it is FRIDAY !!


----------



## macraven

mary..................ouch

for son and the family.


that had to be upsetting when son hit his head and then a trip to the ER.




sending all the mummy dust in the world to youse ........



i think you get this month's trophy for the person with the worse luck.
not a trophy you will cherish

i do hope your luck changes and all will start to go smoother for you and your family. 

hang in there.  things will get better real soon!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Well another year gone by and another birthday and feeling the age catch up with me *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Well another year gone by and another birthday and feeling the age catch up with me *


----------



## circelli

mary...sending you lots of mummydust 

ky07... HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon ... Happy Friday to all!*



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Well another year gone by and another birthday and feeling the age catch up with me *










macraven said:


> then i went to the fed ex site and tracked my 2 mailings from Universal.
> (it's my epp's and tixs for hhn)
> 
> found out one of the mailings requires a signature....the other one doesn't
> 
> shoot............
> 
> now i have to sit home and wait for the fed ex man.....


*Still need to order ours ... *


----------



## marciemi

(reminded me so much of my cat that I had to use this one!)


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Still need to order ours ... *




call and order .............but order it all from the ap hotline.


----------



## keishashadow

late checkin, mac did u get ur fed ex pkg?  if so, was the guy cute, mine wears shorts, i get lots of pkgsjk

happy birthday StL, now u r older & wiser

marci u should be in pretty good shape for race after all those miles @ WDW

mary - yikes, scary; hope u figured out how to cover DS's noggin

anybody here ever venture up to Crystal River area north of Clearwater?
im trying to work it in for Dec. trip (keep the dolphins, i luv manatees).  Confused as to how the drive from both Tampa airport and Lake Buena Vista area (via turnpike) is listed as 2 hours?  Guess im asking which would be an 'easier' drive traffic wise, non peak hours?


----------



## RVGal

Happy Birthday Lawrence!  I worked really hard on your cake...









Janet, I've been to Crystal River once.  First, the manatees are only visible in that area at certain times of the year... or so we were told when we went there and didn't see one damn manatee the whole time.  Second, it is very much a "you can't get there from here" type place.  There is no good/direct route.  Beautiful spot, however.  Really enjoyed our time there.  

Crazy busy here.  Again.  I'll be back eventually.


----------



## RAPstar

Evening


----------



## macraven

well, the drive from the tampa airport to orlando is at least one hour plus.
clearwater is north of orlando.

if there is traffic, it's another story.

i guess it depends on the time you land in tampa and get the car on the road.

it's been many years since i have used the airport in tampa.

someone else here will tell you better than i can.


for some strange reason, my envelopes went to two different processing centers and were delivered by 2 different dudes.

they both reached chicago last night.
one envelope was sent to wheeling il and the other to waukegan.

wkg is about 14 minutes by the back road to me.
wheeling is well over an hour.

i never said fed ex was smrt........

one envelope was adult signature required.
the other was no signature required.


the first envelope came around 11:30, the other one which was signature required came at 2:30 this afternoon.

since i now have my FFP, peak night hhn tix, and epp for my nights at hhn, i don't care anymore on having 2 separate deliveries.


i'm set to go to hhn now.........  WOOT !!


now i forgot your other questions keisha.
got sidetracked.  



but in case you are wondering, i never cleaned the house today.
i wasted my time and don't even remember what i did all day.....

that is the beauty of being blonde.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

donaldduck352 said:


> *I,m back..Lightning took out my modem,but didn't fry the PC..So word from the wise,if you HEAR thunder,lightning is not far behind.I was lucky it only struck a tree 10' from the house.It could of been a whole lot worst!!*





ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Well another year gone by and another birthday and feeling the age catch up with me *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!



coastermom said:


> Well another evening spent with a doctor last night . We were all ready to go away today and last night my son went to swim lessons at the local YMCA . Jumped inot the pool and came up next to the ladder . Hit his head on the ladder and then we were in the ER last night . ... Three hours later he has two staples in his head . Can someone PLEASE send me some mummy and fairy dust because I just need some really really good news ...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I fell off the hight dive when I was a kid.  Man, head wounds sure bleed.  Ouch.  Hugs to you and your son.
> 
> I got the new computer system installed last week.  Nothing but problems since.  And it has been a bad week for getting $$ in.  Lost a jury trial.  Worked 12 hour days pretty much all week.  I'm a crabby 40-something woman.  I was going to bake for a party tomorrow, but I'm not even in the mood for that.  And I LOVE to bake.  Oh well.  Just needed to vent.  Thanks for listening.
> 
> I'm trying a new bakery tomorrow, since I didn't bake.  Gonna get a whole bunch of big cookies.  Hope they are good.  I just might have to get something chocolaty for breakfast. Just to make sure the bakery is good, ya know.
> 
> Have a good night homies.


----------



## Metro West

Lawrence:


----------



## coastermom

ST.L HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!
Better late then never ...

Still not having any luck today . DID happen to get my DS a swim cap .. WHO knows if he will wear it and want to ever go back into a pool. He is really  of the situation now. 

The YMCA called .. They are covering their butts DH says .. afraid we are going to sue I guess ??.. We are not it was an accident and they do happen.. They did offer a 1/2 refund on the classes if he doesnt finish them though .. 

Going to bed it is either really late on Friday  or very early for Saturday ..LOL


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great Saturday!


----------



## macraven

happy saturday...
remember when Ren and Stimpy would sing that....


i still remember that tour in UO when they had them back in the early 90's


----------



## keishashadow

happy happy
joy joy - going to be a beautiful weekend here


already have 2nd load of clothes in the washing machine, so hot to run the dryer yesterday, figured better do it early, im semi smrt finally figuring that out after long, hot summer

mac forget packing the suitcase early, tix in hand worth 2 packed bags imo

TPA is a joy to navigate vs MCOmuch smaller, less traffic, etc.; i really don't mind the drive...of course, i don't actually sit behind the wheel for highway driving in FL eithermr's forte.  Only traffic we've ever encountered is the gang rolling out of WDW south (west) on I-4 & then for a few exits before the airport.  We've never ventured westernly towards the coast so i cannot comment.

tricia - u r right about not be able to get there from here type of place. I want to swim w/the beasties, requiring I be stuffed into a wet suit & ready to roll before 7 amish in order to beat the rush that stirs up the water, etc. Either a drive over @ 4 am from MCO or a night pre or post MCO in bates-like motel. Disturbing to see reviews on trip advisor that say motels aren't as bad as some state, the palmetto bugs aren't too large


----------



## ky07

*Thanks for the birthday wishes homies
Sorry I wasn't on yesterday to say thanks but I have been keeping an eye on a puppy we have that is very sick and had him to vet several times and they can't find out whats wrong with him and I don't think he is going to make it *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Thanks for the birthday wishes homies
> Sorry I wasn't on yesterday to say thanks but I have been keeping an eye on a puppy we have that is very sick and had him to vet several times and they can't find out whats wrong with him and I don't think he is going to make it *




oh no....


sending mummy dust for the puppy having a total recovery!


----------



## coastermom

ky07 said:


> *Thanks for the birthday wishes homies
> Sorry I wasn't on yesterday to say thanks but I have been keeping an eye on a puppy we have that is very sick and had him to vet several times and they can't find out whats wrong with him and I don't think he is going to make it *



OH NO ...Hope the puppy makes it .....


----------



## circelli

ky07 said:


> *Thanks for the birthday wishes homies
> Sorry I wasn't on yesterday to say thanks but I have been keeping an eye on a puppy we have that is very sick and had him to vet several times and they can't find out whats wrong with him and I don't think he is going to make it *



Sending you & your puppy some mummy dust 

And of course a few hugs


----------



## ky07

*Thanks homies and right now I am giving him suringeons of gatoraide and he is moving around a little but not much
Poor little guy *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...

Lawrence - so sorry to hear about the puppy.  Please give him a cuddle from me!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Happy birthday, Lawrence! Sending mummy dust to you for that and for the puppy!!

Watched "The Haunting in Connecticut", pretty scary!! Watching "Child's Play 3" here in a few.


----------



## Metro West

Evening peoples...it looks like we have two storms to deal with. Ana is projected (right now) to hit the Keys sometime next weekend and Bill is out there as well. It's still WAY to early to tell where either of these storms are going to go. Let's hope they turn north and just go out to sea.


----------



## macraven

i guess no card game of "go fish" or crazy eights tonight.....


----------



## macraven

going to church soon


will have your backs covered for the week............


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies 

We were at a benefit late last night, the boys slept in the van on the way home THEN we all slept in until about 10:30 am!!!  This IS a first

I LOVE SLEEP 

I hope everyone has a safe & restful day today


----------



## keishashadow

hello


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all! I spent some time at the Studios this morning with Carole (Schumigirl) and her family. It was really nice to see them again. The heat started getting to us so I came home and they were going to Walmart and to do some shopping. Today was the first time EVER that my pass wouldn't work at all! After five minutes of the lady trying to get it to work, I told her to just push the damn button and let me through since I was meeting Carole. Another instance of Universal's wonderful scanners NOT working.


----------



## macraven

i'll remember that phrase you used in case i need to use it when i go this fall.


what is it with some of the AP not working this summer?
that is such an aggravation.


i'm glad you had fun with carole before the heat got bad.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i'll remember that phrase you used in case i need to use it when i go this fall.
> 
> 
> what is it with some of the AP not working this summer?
> that is such an aggravation.


 I don't know..it seemed to work fine at the parking entrance. I don't know why they insist on trying time after time when it obviously won't work.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... 

Todd - maybe the heat got to the scanners at US as well *


----------



## RAPstar

Afternoon all. Just got home from work, for the most part, and just relaxing at home. Either going to watch Child's Play 3 or finish reading The Da Vinci Code sometime tonight. Maybe both!!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I don't know..it seemed to work fine at the parking entrance. I don't know why they insist on trying time after time when it obviously won't work.


 
one of life's little mysteriesreally does clog up the lines and cause lots of stressing, not the best way to start out a fun day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Speaking of Dan Brown, I'm # 75 on the library's list for The Symbol. I really hope it's as good as The DaVinci Code and Angels and Demons, I enjoyed both!

Maria


----------



## RAPstar

Worfiedoodles said:


> Speaking of Dan Brown, I'm # 75 on the library's list for The Symbol. I really hope it's as good as The DaVinci Code and Angels and Demons, I enjoyed both!
> 
> Maria



I can't wait to start Angels and Demons. I'm surprised that I'm so close to finished The Da Vinci Code. Usually if I see the movie verison of a book first, its harder for me to read the book cause I know how it ends, but witht this one its still entertaining. Heck I even get surprised by the same plot twists.


----------



## macraven

i bought a new deck of Crazy 8's.....


any takers tonight?


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...another work week under way.


----------



## circelli

Hey everyone 

Have a GREAT day


----------



## macraven

it's monday and it's raining.

have to go to work for a bit today.


----------



## keishashadow

it's foggy here, not my brain, outside

another 90+ humid day, beats snow


----------



## coastermom

Morning Homies ....

Off to another busy Monday .. WHY even in the summer do Mondays just STINK ??? 

Not sleeping well here but we are going on a short weekend trip this weekend and I can't wait ...SIX FLAGS NEW ENGLAND here we come !!!


Kiddies have like three weeks of vacation left and then it is off to school  I don't really wanna go back . WHY WHY can't I get paid to sit at home ???

Off to the food store , swim lessons and then WHO KNOWS .


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *


----------



## macraven

skool here starts next monday.


now i remember why i don't care for mondays.....


----------



## RAPstar

Another day another dollar. At least I was able to have sushi today. SOoooooO good!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

This is actually "something about something" so don't fault me.  All this HHN talk has got me all fired up.  This will be my first visit and I've been a huge horror fan since I saw JAWS at the movies at the ripe age of eleven. I also saw Halloween in theaters in 78.  My brother and I have some pretty darn cool parents!

My wife thinks I'm a freak because I display my collections around the house.  I've been pretty good about "displaying" most of them in less-frequented rooms in the house , but I would be remiss if I didn't mention that I have two movie-mold hockey masks from F13 part 3 and the remake hanging from the two tower speakers next to the big screen in the living room.

Anyway....here is one my custom-made limited masks.  It's Jason from F13 Part 7, The New Blood.  It even has acrlic teeth.   Please disregard the blue plastic bag I have it stuffed with. 

Yep.....looking forward to HHN!!


BOO


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> it's foggy here, not my brain, outside
> 
> another 90+ humid day, beats snow



i like how you think.



Mad Hattered said:


> This is actually "something about something" so don't fault me.  All this HHN talk has got me all fired up.  This will be my first visit and I've been a huge horror fan since I saw JAWS at the movies at the ripe age of eleven. I also saw Halloween in theaters in 78.  My brother and I have some pretty darn cool parents!
> 
> *My wife thinks I'm a freak because I display my collections around the house*.  I've been pretty good about "displaying" most of them in less-frequented rooms in the house , but I would be remiss if I didn't mention that I have two movie-mold hockey masks from F13 part 3 and the remake hanging from the two tower speakers next to the big screen in the living room.
> 
> Anyway....here is one my custom-made limited masks.  It's Jason from F13 Part 7, The New Blood.  It even has acrlic teeth.   Please disregard the blue plastic bag I have it stuffed with.
> 
> Yep.....looking forward to HHN!!
> 
> 
> BOO



if you don't complain about the wife's china on display, she should be gracious with your collectables displayed.

i see nothing wrong with it.
it appears normal to me but then i am completely and totally addicted to hhn.

so this is your virgin trip to the HHN............sweet...
you will love it!

i'll pm you a site you will find interesting.

bonny and lee/ cdn friends of pooh are totally halloween peeps also.
they married at midnight on halloween.......

you should see the pics of what is in their den.
it will make you want to take a trip to canada and rob them.

just don't do it when it snows.
you'll leave tracks..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> This is actually "something about something" so don't fault me.  All this HHN talk has got me all fired up.  This will be my first visit and I've been a huge horror fan since I saw JAWS at the movies at the ripe age of eleven. I also saw Halloween in theaters in 78.  My brother and I have some pretty darn cool parents!
> 
> My wife thinks I'm a freak because I display my collections around the house.  I've been pretty good about "displaying" most of them in less-frequented rooms in the house , but I would be remiss if I didn't mention that I have two movie-mold hockey masks from F13 part 3 and the remake hanging from the two tower speakers next to the big screen in the living room.
> 
> Anyway....here is one my custom-made limited masks.  It's Jason from F13 Part 7, The New Blood.  It even has acrlic teeth.   Please disregard the blue plastic bag I have it stuffed with.
> 
> Yep.....looking forward to HHN!!
> 
> 
> BOO





macraven said:


> bonny and lee/ cdn friends of pooh are totally halloween peeps also.
> they married at midnight on halloween.......
> 
> you should see the pics of what is in their den.
> it will make you want to take a trip to canada and rob them.
> 
> just don't do it when it snows.
> you'll leave tracks..



* Mac you're too funny!!!

Yes, our entire family room downstairs is full of goodies ... these pics were taken a while ago - hubby has added much more to the collection since these were taken ...

















Here are some of the newer additions:*


----------



## macraven

do they all have to be dusted?
who am i kidding, i don't dust...

or does dust add to the effects of it all...........





finally found someone still up 
it's early tuesday and i'm ready for a card game.

do you want to shuffle or shall i?


----------



## macraven

_bonny, you and lee do have a kewl collection!_


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> * Mac you're too funny!!!
> 
> Yes, our entire family room downstairs is full of goodies ... these pics were taken a while ago - hubby has added much more to the collection since these were taken ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the newer additions:*



HOLY SMOKES, POOH!!!  I have to know who your hubby is somehow because I see he has some very limited pieces.  Ask him if he ever frequents MM.net or the HMA.  Man.....it really is a small world afterall!   I can even tell you that his new Remake Jason mask was made by Jeremy Bohr. ;-)


----------



## circelli

I don't have any of those cool masks BUT I probably look like some of them when I get up in the morning !!


----------



## coastermom

Morning all ... WEll we finally got that heat we wanted here in the northeast . 

Everyone is good today so far .. It is still early here LOL 

Hope all the homies have a good Tuesday ..One more day closer to FRIDAY !!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> HOLY SMOKES, POOH!!!  I have to know who your hubby is somehow because I see he has some very limited pieces.  Ask him if he ever frequents MM.net or the HMA.  Man.....it really is a small world afterall!   I can even tell you that his new Remake Jason mask was made by Jeremy Bohr. ;-)




you know, if you use a dog sled, you might get away with the breaking and entering thing for those masks........


i hear many peeps use dog sleds to get around up there.....


----------



## tricky1

http://news.aol.com/article/stunt-man-anislav-varbanov-dies-at/626911

So sad.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...*



macraven said:


> _bonny, you and lee do have a kewl collection!_


*Thanks Mac!!   I'll tell Lee you approve of the collection *



Mad Hattered said:


> HOLY SMOKES, POOH!!!  I have to know who your hubby is somehow because I see he has some very limited pieces.  Ask him if he ever frequents MM.net or the HMA.  Man.....it really is a small world afterall!   I can even tell you that his new Remake Jason mask was made by Jeremy Bohr. ;-)


*not sure about MM.net but yes he is on HMA (not sure what his screen name is though) ... he's also on Horrorbid*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ...*
> 
> 
> *Thanks Mac!!   I'll tell Lee you approve of the collection *
> 
> 
> *not sure about MM.net but yes he is on HMA (not sure what his screen name is though) ... he's also on Horrorbid*




That is so cool!!!  What are the chances? I visit both of those sites and have some pieces by some of the artists he has in his collection.  Tell him he has  A KICK *** COLLECTION!!  I sure wish I was going to HHN the same nights you were.  Oh well.  Maybe in the future.


----------



## ky07

*A quick stop by to say good afternoon homies *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just dropping in for a  and to say I'm still alive and kicking..*


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Wow, *Bonnie and Lee* have a wicked cool rooms! Way more fun than a breakfast nook! 

Just saying "Good Morning" to the Homies -- I find myself almost done with a huge project at work, and inclined to DIS more and work less...Maybe I'll finally get that TR started! What, it's only been two months...

Maria


----------



## coastermom

Happy HUMP day homies ....Middle of the week is here 


Just a quick hello off to a birthday party at the swim club here . We are members so it is going to be fun . 

Can't wait till Thursday night DS gets the staples out of his head !! Ugh getting him to wear this swimcap all week has been a job and a half I cant wait it is almost over 

HAVE A GREAT DAY everyone


----------



## macraven

morning homies.

won't be around here very much today.
cleaning, laundry, cooking, that type of good stuff. 

i'm leaving tomorrow for st louis after a doc appointment.

if i don't come back tonight, i'll see you all next tuesday.


----------



## marciemi

Have a good time Mac!  Guess I won't see you before our trip(s).  I'll actually be flying through St. Louis on Monday en route to Orlando!  

I leave Friday for Michigan for my folks' 50th, and then come home Sunday and we leave Monday for WDW!  I'll try to stop in and say hi, but won't have our computer like last time (or wifi), so they'll have to be quick hellos!  5 days!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i'm leaving tomorrow for st louis after a doc appointment.
> 
> if i don't come back tonight, i'll see you all next tuesday.




Huh? What?  You're coming to The Lou?  Sounds like some drinking might be in order.   The weather is supposed to be wonderful this weekend.  Sunny, low humidity and highs in the low 80's.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... Happy Wednesday*


----------



## keishashadow

I must have the Lost Boy's Keifer maskhave never seen that one!

my 2 older DS each recently bought 'real' freddy kreuger gloves...i almost choked when they told me how much

re staples in head, the gizmo used to remove it shocked me 1st time i saw it

mac - skool starts monday here too

put up 3rd bushel of tomatoes yesterday & another one today simmering on stove for sauce, yum

the threads have started re HP peeps segueing over to darkside, interesting thoughts bandied about re disney possibly offering boffo deals to keep their guests onsite.  I don't think so re resorts, maybe something special for tickets, etc..  Anybody have any predictions?  I just want to go on record with my term

HPUnoobs

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33225195&posted=1#post33225195


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> I must have the Lost Boy's Keifer maskhave never seen that one!
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33225195&posted=1#post33225195



That's not a mask, but a VERY DETAILED (and limited) bust for display.  I believe Lee's is made of silicone which makes it top notch!!  I'm in awe of his collection.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> I must have the Lost Boy's Keifer maskhave never seen that one!





Mad Hattered said:


> That's not a mask, but a VERY DETAILED (and limited) bust for display.  I believe Lee's is made of silicone which makes it top notch!!  I'm in awe of his collection.


*
  Yep, it's a silicone bust ... VERY realistic.  

I'll let him know you like the collection *


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> * Yep, it's a silicone bust ... VERY realistic. *
> 
> *I'll let him know you like the collection *


 
i've heard they're very realistic

sorry, can't help myself he-he

anyway, your lost boy is most remarkable, as is the rest of your collection, quite a treasure trove of horror
btw, not sure if uve visted USH?  Their Van Helsing exhibit/walk through is amazing, here's a link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6Rac2NzhrI


----------



## donaldduck352

*I still say Bon-Lee video of last years scarezones at HHN18 is the best!!*

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c84/lblambert/Oct 2008 Videos/?action=view&current=HHN2008.flv


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *I still say Bon-Lee video of last years scarezones at HHN18 is the best!!*
> 
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c84/lblambert/Oct 2008 Videos/?action=view&current=HHN2008.flv



Very cool, indeed!


----------



## circelli

I feel the need to say HELLO out there !!! 

Just think aftre today 1 more day till the weekend!!


----------



## ky07

*A quick stop by to say hi homies *


----------



## Mad Hattered

circelli said:


> I feel the need to say HELLO out there !!!
> 
> Just think aftre today 1 more day till the weekend!!



Nope.  My weekend starts today at noon!!   We work 9/80's here so we are off every other Friday.  Oh, and I took a half day vacation today so I am out of here in about an hour! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Coming out of Lurkdom to say "Hellooooo" to all!  I hope that everything is going great.

Best, E


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



LOVE IT


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Off to six Flags new england in the early morning might not be back on till Sunday or Monday ...Just wanted to drop in and say HI


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Watching Bride of Chucky and making hamburger helper.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, all.  I'm not quite dead yet.

We have survived almost two weeks of homeschool, and both kids are still alive.  Jonathan managed to do some sneaky climbing and stealing and gave most of the couch a new coat of Elmer's glue today.  He also plastered himself thoroughly all over his arms, legs, and abdomen (he had stripped down to his underwear) and came looking for help when it was mostly too dry to peel off easily.

I need a vacation.  TGIF tomorrow!


----------



## circelli

Happy Friday to all!! 

Sun is shining here so I hope whever you might be your day will be bright as well


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> Jonathan managed to do some sneaky climbing and stealing and gave most of the couch a new coat of Elmer's glue today.  He also plastered himself thoroughly all over his arms, legs, and abdomen (he had stripped down to his underwear) and came looking for help when it was mostly too dry to peel off easily.
> 
> I need a vacation.  TGIF tomorrow!


*  I'm sorry but that image is just too funny!!!! * 



circelli said:


> Sun is shining here so I hope whever you might be your day will be bright as well


* nope we've got rain today ... but that's OK we need it - so dry here!!*


----------



## Metro West

Getting another Florida afternoon Thunderstorm at the house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's something we can discuss:

How much does it cost to renew your drivers license and license plates per year?

The reason I'm asking is...our wonderful Florida legislators have decided to raise fees 54% starting September 1st. I renewed my plate last month for $63.10 since I have a specialty plate (it's a shark plate in case anyone has seen one) and I just renewed my drivers license yesterday even though it expires next August. The license renewal was $20.00 but as of September 1st, it's going to be $48.00...the good thing is...it's good for five years. 

They're using the old budget deficit excuse again on this one. I don't mind paying an increase but they have to get all the money right away. 

So...if my plate renewal is significantly more next August, I'm going back to the regular plate and the $25.00 that I donate to the Save Our Seas Foundation will not happen. I wonder if the geniuses in Tallahassee thought of that? I would imagine a lot of people are going to bail and get the regular tags again. So many good organizations will not be getting their donations any more. It's just ridiculous!


----------



## circelli

I had to renew this year........

In Ontario it cost me $75.00 to renew license and then $70.00 for 1 year sticker (plate) renewal!!!


----------



## marciemi

Stuck in Milwaukee. Again. They broke their airplane. Sigh.


----------



## Metro West

circelli said:


> I had to renew this year........
> 
> In Ontario it cost me $75.00 to renew license and then $70.00 for 1 year sticker (plate) renewal!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*I think it's about $65 for a 5 year driver's license here, and it cost us $70 for our plate renewal (for 1 year)*


----------



## keishashadow

hamburger helper, broke plane, elmer's on the coach...not sure which scares me more...perhaps fodder for a HHN house

okay todd, u made me look, i typically just pay the fees mindlessly online, u made me think

going from memory, in PA; know we have several homies from there, feel free to correct me

$36 vehicle registration (plate good as long as it can be read)
$20 vanity plate upgrade, one time fee in addition to the $38
$28 license renewal (4 years)
$98 DH's license renewal (CDL & motorcycle)

seem to recall paying approx $28 or so to re-new vehicle's registration every year

then, there's the state inspection and Pittsburgh area emissions sticker every year approx $50


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm outta here tonight. Going to Disney in the morning so I need to get to bed soon.

Have a great evening!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I think it's about $65 for a 5 year driver's license here, and it cost us $70 for our plate renewal (for 1 year)*


 
would that be canadian or US dollars, haven't looked @ the exchange rate lately as we haven't had to head north to gamble anymore.

i still have a few loonies laying about


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Just had some bacon and pancakes for dinner and watching Seed of Chucky.


----------



## Laurabearz

RAPstar said:


> Evening all. Just had some bacon and pancakes for dinner and watching Seed of Chucky.



Now that's living!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Janet..... $36 for vehicle registration renewal (even for vanity plates which we both have) and $28 to renew driver's license (every 4 yrs).

ask me how I know.

Okay...nevermind...I'll tell ya.

My driver's license was renewed this month (had my mugshot taken today mof) and DH's car reg renewal came in the mail this week (due Oct).

You're right on the yearly inspection and emissions too....but that price can vary BIG time!  I go to local tire shop (about 3 min away) and get the coupon they usually put out for $39.99 for both.  Since I get free inspections lifetime I own my car, emissions only is about $15.  Dealership moved further away, and while they didn't move far, it's almost a half an hour away.

Worth the $ to stay closer.

Let's add to Todd's discussion.....

Philadelphia (city) wants to increase their sales tax 1% to 7% (not state-wide...just Philly) to help w/ their budget deficit.

What my inquiring mind wants to know is how the heck does Delaware state do it?  They don't have ANY state sales tax.


----------



## keishashadow

barb thanx for verifying my mind's not quite shot yet!  oh, no, the dreaded mug shot!  i always make them retake it, doesn't help much, makes me feel better tho.  

I've been paying 7% sales tax in my county for many years, yet less than a mile away, another county pays 6%.  Not that big of a deal until u go to buy a car & still get stuck paying ur home county tax

perhaps delaware is managed better, or they have higher state income tax?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... Happy Saturday*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Oh, and before I forget ...*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD!!!


----------



## Metro West

Thanks Bonny!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Todd, just popped on very quickly while I`m in the apple shop..........Mall at Millenia again, to wish you a very happy Birthday, hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Hey Todd, just popped on very quickly while I`m in the apple shop..........Mall at Millenia again, to wish you a very happy Birthday, hope you have a wonderful day


 Thanks Carole...don't spend all your money down there now.


----------



## RAPstar

Happy Birthday, Todd!!


----------



## donaldduck352

* Todd..

How was Disney today?*


----------



## Metro West

RAPstar said:


> Happy Birthday, Todd!!





donaldduck352 said:


> * Todd..
> 
> How was Disney today?*


 Thanks guys! Disney was busy. I went to Epcot mainly to get the gift card ($79.00)...rode Spaceship Earth and then came home...I didn't see anything I really wanted to buy. I don't usually buy stuff at Disney...or Universal for that matter except for HHN.


----------



## circelli

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD!!!

I hope you had a GREAT day


----------



## Metro West

circelli said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD!!!
> 
> I hope you had a GREAT day


 Thanks Dawnna! 

And a very Happy Birthday going out to Alison today!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, it's a plethora of Birthdays hereenjoy!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ...*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Another weekend almost gone and still no updates to HHN website..*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Another weekend almost gone and still no updates to HHN website..*



*Apparently there was a text that went out saying to visit Universal palace theater Sunday evening ... so we'll see *


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Apparently there was a text that went out saying to visit Universal palace theater Sunday evening ... so we'll see *


 Hmmm...I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## marciemi

Just stopping in to say hi to everyone!  Back from Michigan for my parent's 50th wedding anniversary party.  All went well, other than the flights out there.  Brothers and I were on 3 different airlines and nobody had much luck.  I got in an hour late and did the best.  Brother 1 from Boston was supposed to get in around 9:30pm and didn't get in until about 2am.  Brother 2 was trying to meet spouse and baby coming from Philly at 3:30 in Detroit - didn't get in until about 9:30pm.  Lots of weather problems Friday.

Anyways - everything went well.  Family portrait went great, the church vow renewal was fine, and the party was great.  Good food, right number of people, nice room, etc.  Oh, and of course my new nephew (almost 3 months old) is absolutely adorable and stole the show!

Unpacked, repacked, and we are off to DISNEY WORLD tomorrow!    Leaving very early to fly out of Milwaukee and Stephen and I are off on our adventure!  Won't have the wifi or computer this time so any updates will be quick from my phone, but I promise a trip report when I get back.  See you all next week!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi all.  Finally took the time to catch up.  Here are a few comments:

Wow, what a great horror collection.  I'm so jealous.

Happy Birthday belated to Todd and anyone I missed.

Two months till HHN.  I'm so looking forward to HR3.  Hope I can ride it at night.

Things are crazy busy here.  Starting the new section of my firm is coming along.  Computer system finally up and running.  Phone system still not replaced yet.  I'm sure it will start coming together soon.  Mom back in hospital.  They replace her tracheostomy three times.  Finally, they do a scope to find out that this whole time, she had pneumonia.  No trach problems.  Pneumonia.  Couldn't they have figured this out without doing a scope?  Guess not.  I'm afraid these kinds of things are the ones the proposed health care reform wants to get rid of.  Had the MD given her antibiotics when she first lost her voice and had trouble breathing, she would have been better weeks ago instead of several ER visits, three operations and a scope.  DUH!!!  Haven't doctors been able to diagnose pneumonia for the last couple of CENTURIES?  Rant over.

Did go to a great B-day party last night.  Isreali food.  Yum.  Great eggplant and chickpea dish.  I forget the name, but some bigshot tasted this and fainted so it is named after that.  Awesome kabob, meatballs and sesame balls with cucumber sauce.  Yummy.  Had plenty of leftovers I brought home.  Great to get leftovers from a party.

Sundays are so depressing.  Back to work tomorrow.  Have a good week.


----------



## circelli

marciemi said:


> Just stopping in to say hi to everyone!  Back from Michigan for my parent's 50th wedding anniversary party.  All went well, other than the flights out there.  Brothers and I were on 3 different airlines and nobody had much luck.  I got in an hour late and did the best.  Brother 1 from Boston was supposed to get in around 9:30pm and didn't get in until about 2am.  Brother 2 was trying to meet spouse and baby coming from Philly at 3:30 in Detroit - didn't get in until about 9:30pm.  Lots of weather problems Friday.
> 
> Anyways - everything went well.  Family portrait went great, the church vow renewal was fine, and the party was great.  Good food, right number of people, nice room, etc.  Oh, and of course my new nephew (almost 3 months old) is absolutely adorable and stole the show!
> 
> Unpacked, repacked, and we are off to DISNEY WORLD tomorrow!    Leaving very early to fly out of Milwaukee and Stephen and I are off on our adventure!  Won't have the wifi or computer this time so any updates will be quick from my phone, but I promise a trip report when I get back.  See you all next week!



HAVE FUN AT DISNEY


----------



## donaldduck352

*niki have a great time at DW..
Me,I got A me day tommorrow-playing sick.Just gotta play the cards right in the morning when I call the boss...
No rain,fishing is good,who can ask for more!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*niki have a great time at DW..
Me,I got A me day tommorrow-playing sick.Just gotta play the cards right in the morning when I call the boss...
No rain,fishing is good,who can ask for more!!!
As long know one sees me that is-or if my boat breaks down AGAIN!!No matter what,I gonna get my CSW shirt order out and live life for A day!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Goodnight all,I will let you know how the fishing is tommorow..*


----------



## Metro West

Niki Andiokno said:


> Happy Birthday belated to Todd and anyone I missed.


 Thanks Niki! 

Good morning all! Have a great day!


----------



## keishashadow

morning has broken, 1st day of skoolgoing to be a long week adjusting to being up @ crack of dawn

marci we expect the usual assortment of vaca pics.  Are u considering the bounceback offer (if there is one)?

donald - best wishes for a speedy recoveryhope the fish r biting!

here's to a good week


----------



## ky07

*Good almost afternoon homies
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon everyone ... *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all..Today reminds me more of how much I need A vacation!!Not just a 3day weekend buta full blown week.I havent had a week off in over 4yrs now.

Today was so relaxing other then I had to goto the post office.I woke up late(around 8)ran to town and came back and made myself a huge dagwood sandwich.Hit the water around 10 and didnt see nothing but nature till 3.Now I'm bbq'ing brats on the grill.It doesnt get any better!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Today was so relaxing other then I had to goto the post office.I woke up late(around 8)ran to town and came back and made myself a huge dagwood sandwich.Hit the water around 10 and didnt see nothing but nature till 3.Now I'm bbq'ing brats on the grill.It doesnt get any better!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all.


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



*I am gonna make it A point too start smelling the roses instaed of burying my head in the sand with work!!*


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

I'm working today and tomorrow, but otherwise off this week to visit with company. They've been here a week, one more week to go. I love seeing my dad and stepmom, but I'm starting to get ready to have my house back...I'm going to work in a bit so I'll be able to read back and reply to all I can find. I believe I saw mention of a birthday, fishing, and WDW trip -- sounds like the Homies are busy with fun summer activities!

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

morning, this am im going to leave little bundles of joy on a few select porches

full of tomatoes i don't feel like canning

maria wow, that's a long visit, must really be messing up ur routine, you'll miss them when they're gone


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Belated Birthday, Todd!

Hope it was seriously Mummy Dust Awesome!

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... well, another schedule change for our October trip ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




... shouldn't Mac be back today sometime???  *


----------



## Metro West

Worfiedoodles said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, Todd!


 Thanks Maria!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... well, another schedule change for our October trip ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... shouldn't Mac be back today sometime???  *



What are your new dates?  And yes, Mac was supposed to be back today.


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> morning, this am im going to leave little bundles of joy on a few select porches
> 
> full of tomatoes i don't feel like canning
> 
> maria wow, that's a long visit, must really be messing up ur routine, you'll miss them when they're gone



It took me a second when I first read your post.  I thought you were dropping off your kids on people's porches!


----------



## circelli

Mad Hattered said:


> It took me a second when I first read your post.  I thought you were dropping off your kids on people's porches!



I had to re read the post as well...good thing you caught on cause I was still thinking ......
I don't have a porch but are there any surprise bundles coming this way?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> What are your new dates?  And yes, Mac was supposed to be back today.



*Dates are still the same ... they just keep screwing around with the times and flight numbers ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## marciemi

MK went well today. I think crowded but we were ahead of it. Longest line was for slushes around 3 pm. Did pretty much everything except Toontown. Splash and Buzz twice. Skipped stitch and of course dumbo and speedway. Enjoyed Monsters Inc.

Met another TGM'er for lunch today - also met her last night at Garden Grill. Pinocchios was fun. Her kids love Stephen now. Did philharmagic, tea cups and saw the stepsisters with them. *We saw the parade for the first time since 97.

Enjoyed the atmosphere at WCC but food was eh. Brought dessert back with us. *Bad storm now so just hanging out in our room. *Went swimming in the pouring rain. Epcot tomorrow.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Dates are still the same ... they just keep screwing around with the times and flight numbers ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I agree. Its the biggest aggrevation I've had with my trip...well, so far.


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> It took me a second when I first read your post. I thought you were dropping off your kids on people's porches!


 
ive been sorely tempted when the older 2 were teens



circelli said:


> I had to re read the post as well...good thing you caught on cause I was still thinking ......
> I don't have a porch but are there any surprise bundles coming this way?


 
i can send pixie dust if u like

im the tomato stork

marci - wheee...didja get sick on the teacups?

sympathies on all the flight changeseven worse when the airline doesn't even bother to send u an email. never know what u may find when checking their site anymore.  w/AirTran i've had flights home change while on vacation, usually moved forward...file under what were they thinking?

isn't mac back to skool, edumacating our youth?Kudos to all teachers, overworked & dealing with our little monsters after a long summer!


----------



## circelli

marciemi said:


> MK went well today. I think crowded but we were ahead of it. Longest line was for slushes around 3 pm. Did pretty much everything except Toontown. Splash and Buzz twice. Skipped stitch and of course dumbo and speedway. Enjoyed Monsters Inc.
> 
> Met another TGM'er for lunch today - also met her last night at Garden Grill. Pinocchios was fun. Her kids love Stephen now. Did philharmagic, tea cups and saw the stepsisters with them. *We saw the parade for the first time since 97.
> 
> Enjoyed the atmosphere at WCC but food was eh. Brought dessert back with us. *Bad storm now so just hanging out in our room. *Went swimming in the pouring rain. Epcot tomorrow.



Glad to hear you are having a good time, stay safe....swimming in the rain......sounds like fun!!


----------



## circelli

Pixie Dust sounds good to me if you can't do tomatoes!!


----------



## ky07

*I thought I would stop by and say hi homies
Haven't been feeling well *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I finally started my TR, but so far no readers...It's called, "The Grinch Wouldn't Let Me Take Photos, But We Had Fun Anyway!"...sorry I don't know how to post a link...

Maria


----------



## macraven

hey lucy, i'm home........................._in my best ricky ricardo voice
_

i got in about 30 minutes ago.


i need to play ketchup and see what i have missed.


and if anyone is interested, yes, i saw Pujols win the game last night.....


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...member me ??



Im back after many ups , downs and back side forwards....can I rejoin ma homies ?


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> hey lucy, i'm home........................._in my best ricky ricardo voice
> _
> 
> i got in about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> i need to play ketchup and see what i have missed.
> 
> 
> and if anyone is interested, yes, i saw Pujols win the game last night.....





scotlass said:


> Hey youse...member me ??
> 
> 
> 
> Im back after many ups , downs and back side forwards....can I rejoin ma homies ?



*Glad too see both of our homies back!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> hey lucy, i'm home........................._
> 
> 
> and if anyone is interested, yes, i saw Pujols win the game last night....._


_

Yep.  And you saw him do it in the first inning!   Cards are HOT right now.  I can't believe you were in town and we didn't hook up for a drink! I guess Mike will just have to explain how cool I am (or not).  You had some great weather, that's for sure.

Welcome back._


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Got Watchmen in the mail today. I love Netflix!! Hope its as good as the graphic novel. Crossing my fingers tonight's the big update on HHN!!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...member me ??
> 
> 
> 
> Im back after many ups , downs and back side forwards....can I rejoin ma homies ?




scotlass, this will always be your home.


just hop back in........


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Yep.  And you saw him do it in the first inning!   Cards are HOT right now.  I can't believe you were in town and we didn't hook up for a drink! I guess Mike will just have to explain how cool I am (or not).  You had some great weather, that's for sure.
> 
> Welcome back.



and how about that last inning also..................

i had to call my parents a bit ago and have them hold the phone to the tv so i could hear how tonight's game was going so far........

on one of my trips i will have to meet up with you.
we can talk cardinals the entire time.........and HHN........




thanks for the welcome back Mr Duck.


i am going to play ketchup tonight to read over the threads........


----------



## keishashadow

prodigal gals return to homies

sounds like a newspaper headline


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> and how about that last inning also..................
> 
> i had to call my parents a bit ago and have them hold the phone to the tv so i could hear how tonight's game was going so far........
> 
> on one of my trips i will have to meet up with you.
> we can talk cardinals the entire time.........and HHN........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the welcome back Mr Duck.
> 
> 
> i am going to play ketchup tonight to read over the threads........



*Dont worry mac there not that much to read.Whenever your gone the site gets quiet..
Well I'm turning in,have A great night all!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

Just dropping in to say hello. 

I need to go to bed early tonight.  Too many things for too many days!

DH just bought a new computer last night that may or may not work.  He bought some extra drives that he was putting in it, when a drop of sweat fell on the motherboard.  Quiet sizzle, and it wouldn't start up until 4:30 when the drop of sweat had evaporated.  We still don't know if it's fried because he's been stuck at work solving problems that no one else can touch.  Poor guy hasn't had more than three hours of sleep a night since Friday.

And I haven't slept either!

I'm going to bathe a certain monkey and call it a day.

Welcome back, Mac and Scotlass!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Evening all ...

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well Lawrence 

Welcome back Scotlass & Mac *


----------



## RAPstar

Good morning!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... *


----------



## keishashadow

hey all!  ive decided laundry is my hobby


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hey all!  ive decided laundry is my hobby



move over sister.




i think i am claiming that title today.   







:laundy



gone a week and no one within my 4 walls knows where the wash machine is.

end of story...


----------



## macraven

did the doctor visit this morning, today i do in the house what the housekeeper didn't do.


don't ask
we don't have a housekeeper


i can do all my stuff today with a smile.
my redbirds/cardinals won again last night...


i'll be in and out here today


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

My new pass port arrived today,thank god fur yon plastic coatin on the photies...hides a multitude !! 

6 weeks tomorrow...

Have a good one.x


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> My new pass port arrived today,thank god fur yon plastic coatin on the photies...hides a multitude !!
> 
> 6 weeks tomorrow...
> 
> Have a good one.x



*Six weeks will fly by.You will be here before ya know it..*


----------



## RAPstar




----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> My new pass port arrived today,thank god fur yon plastic coatin on the photies...hides a multitude !!
> 
> 6 weeks tomorrow...
> 
> Have a good one.x



reese's pieces are gonna be waiting for youse.......



RAPstar said:


>



kewl


----------



## Metro West

Morning and TGIF!


----------



## ky07

*Hello Homies *


----------



## macraven

happy friday.

any morning that starts with a friday is a very good day!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Afternoon all ... Happy Friday!!

One week closer to HHN *


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Just stopping in to say hi to everyone!  Back from Michigan for my parent's 50th wedding anniversary party.  All went well, other than the flights out there.  Brothers and I were on 3 different airlines and nobody had much luck.  I got in an hour late and did the best.  Brother 1 from Boston was supposed to get in around 9:30pm and didn't get in until about 2am.  Brother 2 was trying to meet spouse and baby coming from Philly at 3:30 in Detroit - didn't get in until about 9:30pm.  Lots of weather problems Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Unpacked, repacked, and we are off to DISNEY WORLD tomorrow!    Leaving very early to fly out of Milwaukee and Stephen and I are off on our adventure!  Won't have the wifi or computer this time so any updates will be quick from my phone, *but I promise a trip report when I get back.  See you all next week!*




looking forward to that promised trippie....
and if you don't produce, i know where you live.
i will hunt you down like a rabid dog.....



Niki Andiokno said:


> Hi all.  Finally took the time to catch up.  Here are a few comments:
> 
> Wow, what a great horror collection.  I'm so jealous.
> 
> Happy Birthday belated to Todd and anyone I missed.
> 
> *Two months till HHN.  I'm so looking forward to HR3*.  Hope I can ride it at night.
> 
> Things are crazy busy here.  Starting the new section of my firm is coming along.  Computer system finally up and running.  Phone system still not replaced yet.  I'm sure it will start coming together soon.  Mom back in hospital.  They replace her tracheostomy three times.  Finally, they do a scope to find out that this whole time, she had pneumonia.  No trach problems.  Pneumonia.  Couldn't they have figured this out without doing a scope?  Guess not.  I'm afraid these kinds of things are the ones the proposed health care reform wants to get rid of.  Had the MD given her antibiotics when she first lost her voice and had trouble breathing, she would have been better weeks ago instead of several ER visits, three operations and a scope.  DUH!!!  Haven't doctors been able to diagnose pneumonia for the last couple of CENTURIES?  Rant over.
> 
> Did go to a great B-day party last night.  Isreali food.  Yum.  Great eggplant and chickpea dish.  I forget the name, but some bigshot tasted this and fainted so it is named after that.  Awesome kabob, meatballs and sesame balls with cucumber sauce.  Yummy.  Had plenty of leftovers I brought home.  Great to get leftovers from a party.
> 
> Sundays are so depressing.  Back to work tomorrow.  Have a good week.



i hope your mom is doing better at this point.
hang in there for your october trip.
you'll enjoy hhn i'm sure!
i totally agree about Sundays....



keishashadow said:


> hey all, it's a plethora of Birthdays hereenjoy!



yes, August is full of them.
the ones i am aware of are Keisha, Brab, Alison, Mac, Todd and i know i am missing some homies.
one reason i hate to list august babies as i know i am over looking someone.




Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, all.  I'm not quite dead yet.
> 
> We have survived almost two weeks of homeschool, and both kids are still alive.  Jonathan managed to do some sneaky climbing and stealing and gave most of the couch a new coat of Elmer's glue today.  *He also plastered himself thoroughly all over his arms, legs, and abdomen *(he had stripped down to his underwear) and came looking for help when it was mostly too dry to peel off easily.
> 
> I need a vacation.  TGIF tomorrow!



from one mother of boys to another, this is only the beginning.
write a book like i am doing.
warn mom's all over the planet...




circelli said:


> I had to renew this year........
> 
> In Ontario it cost me $75.00 to renew license and then $70.00 for 1 year sticker (plate) renewal!!!



our tags/stickers/plate renewals are $79 each year.
our driver's license is a 4 year renewal.
I paid $10 online.
i qualified for the special due to a clean record the past 4 driving years.
no new picture required on this deal.



marciemi said:


> Stuck in Milwaukee. Again. They broke their airplane. Sigh.



borrow the elmers glue from tink tu tu



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *I think it's about $65 for a 5 year driver's license here, and it cost us $70 for our plate renewal (for 1 year)*



i'm guessing each province has different costs involved.
same as in the states.  each state has different set of fees.



ky07 said:


> *A quick stop by to say hi homies *







EPRV We love Disney said:


> Coming out of Lurkdom to say "Hellooooo" to all!  I hope that everything is going great.
> 
> Best, E



hey, i almost missed your post homie.
so glad you stopped in.
you are missed here.

come on back and play sometime!



Mad Hattered said:


> Nope.  My weekend starts today at noon!!   We work 9/80's here so we are off every other Friday.  Oh, and I took a half day vacation today so I am out of here in about an hour! WOOHOO!!!



well, it's friday again. guess you are off work right now.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> I'm working today and tomorrow, but otherwise off this week to visit with company. They've been here a week, one more week to go. I love seeing my dad and stepmom, but I'm starting to get ready to have my house back...I'm going to work in a bit so I'll be able to read back and reply to all I can find. I believe I saw mention of a birthday, fishing, and WDW trip -- sounds like the Homies are busy with fun summer activities!
> 
> Maria



i haven't had family stay at my dump for 2 weeks before.
i think the longest anyone has lasted here has been 3 nights.



keishashadow said:


> morning, this am im going to leave little bundles of joy on a few select porches
> 
> full of tomatoes i don't feel like canning
> 
> maria wow, that's a long visit, must really be messing up ur routine, you'll miss them when they're gone



keisha is full of tomatoes??
how cute. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... well, another schedule change for our October trip ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... shouldn't Mac be back today sometime???  *



came back later than expected.
but I is here now...
you have a good memory.




Mad Hattered said:


> What are your new dates?  And yes, Mac was supposed to be back today.



and i did see the tuesday night game with the Cards....btw, they won again



marciemi said:


> MK went well today. I think crowded but we were ahead of it. Longest line was for slushes around 3 pm. Did pretty much everything except Toontown. Splash and Buzz twice. Skipped stitch and of course dumbo and speedway. Enjoyed Monsters Inc.
> 
> Met another TGM'er for lunch today - also met her last night at Garden Grill. Pinocchios was fun. Her kids love Stephen now. Did philharmagic, tea cups and saw the stepsisters with them. *We saw the parade for the first time since 97.
> 
> Enjoyed the atmosphere at WCC but food was eh. Brought dessert back with us. *Bad storm now so just hanging out in our room. *Went swimming in the pouring rain. Epcot tomorrow.



are you back yet or did you send this on your iphone?



ky07 said:


> *I thought I would stop by and say hi homies
> Haven't been feeling well *



i hope you feel better soon St L.
did you have more teeth removed?



Worfiedoodles said:


> I finally started my TR, but so far no readers...It's called, "The Grinch Wouldn't Let Me Take Photos, But We Had Fun Anyway!"...sorry I don't know how to post a link...
> 
> Maria



i went and posted.
i always support our homies!



scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> My new pass port arrived today,thank god fur yon plastic coatin on the photies...hides a multitude !!
> 
> 6 weeks tomorrow...
> 
> Have a good one.x



WOOT, now you can come to orlando!!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *Afternoon all ... Happy Friday!!
> 
> One week closer to HHN *


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...just playing Farm Town on Facebook...again! 

I'm going to do some garage sales in the morning I think...it's been too long and they are lots of fun.  

Hope everyone had a good Friday!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Evening all...just playing Farm Town on Facebook...again!
> 
> I'm going to do some garage sales in the morning I think...it's been too long and they are lots of fun.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good Friday!



*I love garage sales.One persons junk is someone else treasure!!
About a month ago I bought 4 deep see fishing poles,name brand,for $25!!*


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> keisha is full of tomatoes??


 
funny, ive been hearing im full of it for years...

nobody ever mentioned tomatoes before



u did a good job catching up...we were good campers

todd - happy hunting!  looking for anything special?

donald - wow, that was some deal on the fishing poles

scotlass - 6 weeks...u r almost.  thought of u today, have had the car radio tuned to BBC radio 1 ever since we got sirius.  They've been talking nonstop re a music festival in reading.  Never heard of it before, it sounds huge.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> todd - happy hunting!  looking for anything special?


 Not really...just going to look around.

I was going to stay up and watch the shuttle but I'm too tired...besides...I've seen it go up plenty of times in the past.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Evening all...just playing Farm Town on Facebook...again!


*Thank you for not sending me an invite ... I spend way to much time on there as it is ... *



Metro West said:


> I'm going to do some garage sales in the morning I think...it's been too long and they are lots of fun.


*Happy Hunting!*


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Not really...just going to look around.
> 
> I was going to stay up and watch the shuttle but I'm too tired...besides...I've seen it go up plenty of times in the past.


 
lucky duck! unless they extend the program im beginnng to think we'll never get to see it _live_...not sure i'll be able to stay awake for scheduled launch either; will set the DVDR.  glad u mentioned it, i forgot.  I've scheduled trips around trying to catch one, but certainly understand 'safety first'.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm not sure if it's been said, but Batman Arkham Asylum for PS3 is awesome!


----------



## donaldduck352

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm not sure if it's been said, but Batman Arkham Asylum for PS3 is awesome!



*My DS has had PS3 for a year.I think he has got that game.KillZone 2 is really good.I also like Madden.I need too look at his collection..*


----------



## macraven

i want the rain to stop and i want the temps to rise above 57 tomorrow.


that's my wish list for saturday...


----------



## RAPstar

Its not fair getting hungry at 11pm.  Oh well, I'm making myself get up early and going to th Waffle House by my work!


----------



## macraven

take Shrek along with you.

he loves waffles..


----------



## donaldduck352

*And in the morning I'm making waffles-I think thats donkeys line..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Way past me bedtime,have A great eve or morning,depends on which time zone your in....
Gotta work A 1/2day tommorw,so see Ya'll later.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm not sure if it's been said, but Batman Arkham Asylum for PS3 is awesome!










macraven said:


> i want the rain to stop and i want the temps to rise above 57 tomorrow.
> 
> that's my wish list for saturday...


*I'll send you a coat and umbrella *



RAPstar said:


> Its not fair getting hungry at 11pm.  Oh well, I'm making myself get up early and going to th Waffle House by my work!


----------



## macraven

what a homie....tanks for the brella and all....

mr duck left the building.
the night (early morning time) is still young.....


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! 

Remember a few pages back when I was complaining about the cost of the license and tags going up? I renewed my drivers license for $20.00 fully expecting to be good until 2014...five years. But no...it's good through my birthday 2018! 

That's brilliant!


----------



## circelli

Guess what it is raining and chilly 

I am making the boys their countdown calendar today....just with pics I cut out with my cricut then under them it will say how many sleeps because that is all they care about.... a month I AM SO EXCITED...HHN here we come


----------



## scotlass

keishashadow said:


> They've been talking nonstop re a music festival in reading.  Never heard of it before, it sounds huge.



There are lots of music festivals on over the summer and Reading is quite a but Radio 1 sponsor it so thats more why they big it up.



Im up for some face book buddies if youse guys wannae be my friend !! 

I lost my car keys at the store yesterday and had to wait an hour and a half to be rescued....I was not a happy bunny.

Its times like that Im glad I _dont_ drink...I'd still be steamin !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Saturday afternoon to all ...*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thought I was only gonna work A 1/2 day today.But the idiot I was working with forgot to check the gas gauge this morning [
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



So we were stuck in the middle of BFE for 2hrs.I made him walk to the gas station.Next time I'm driving..../I]*


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Remember a few pages back when I was complaining about the cost of the license and tags going up? I renewed my drivers license for $20.00 fully expecting to be good until 2014...five years. But no...it's good through my birthday 2018!
> 
> That's brilliant!



WOOT !



circelli said:


> Guess what it is raining and chilly
> 
> I am making the boys their countdown calendar today....just with pics I cut out with my cricut then under them it will say how many sleeps because that is all they care about.... a month I AM SO EXCITED...HHN here we come



i call it "wake up" on my countdown.
i never sleep well the days prior to a trip.

how many more wake ups for youse?



scotlass said:


> There are lots of music festivals on over the summer and Reading is quite a but Radio 1 sponsor it so thats more why they big it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for some face book buddies if youse guys wannae be my friend !!
> 
> I lost my car keys at the store yesterday and had to wait an hour and a half to be rescued....I was not a happy bunny.
> 
> Its times like that Im glad I _dont_ drink...I'd still be steamin !!



well, if you were a drinking peep, then i would know why you lost youse keys.




donaldduck352 said:


> *Thought I was only gonna work A 1/2 day today.But the idiot I was working with forgot to check the gas gauge this morning [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we were stuck in the middle of BFE for 2hrs.I made him walk to the gas station.Next time I'm driving..../I]*


_


how mad...........



_


----------



## macraven

[/QUOTE]



this reminds me i need to make another pot of coffee now.


----------



## macraven

metro, i keep forgetting to mention how much i love your siggie and avator.

it is fantastic !!!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, i keep forgetting to mention how much i love your siggie and avator.
> 
> it is fantastic !!!


 Thank you!


----------



## RAPstar

So, my pecan waffles and cover and smothered hashbrowns this morning were awesome!!! And I've astounded myself cause all I've eaten for lunch for the past week or two have been meatball subs from Subway, whcihc is odd cause I usually get tired of eating the same thing after a few days. Oh well, can't beat $5 footlongs!!


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> So, my pecan waffles and cover and smothered hashbrowns this morning were awesome!!! And I've astounded myself cause all I've eaten for lunch for the past week or two have been meatball subs from Subway, whcihc is odd cause I usually get tired of eating the same thing after a few days. Oh well, can't beat $5 footlongs!!



*Forgot to tell ya several months ago DW and I got the footlong at Subway and split it(it was the club)and both got sick from it.$5 with a side of food poisning on the side. We will never step a toe into Subway again.

Now our super marcket-Publix-sells subs for $6 that blows Subway out of the water,A real footlong thats double the size.Sorry Jarred....*


----------



## Metro West

I've gotten to really like the foot long Blimpie Best at Walmart...they are GOOD!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> So, my pecan waffles and cover and smothered hashbrowns this morning were awesome!!! And I've astounded myself cause all I've eaten for lunch for the past week or two have been meatball subs from Subway, whcihc is odd cause I usually get tired of eating the same thing after a few days. Oh well, can't beat $5 footlongs!!



this has nothing to do about food but seeing your tags reminded me of a question to ask you.


when did you get the second tag?
i forgot what it said but had the word "read" in it.

oh to keep on topic, i like meatball subs the best.
the rest of their stuff is just meh to me.




donaldduck352 said:


> *Forgot to tell ya several months ago DW and I got the footlong at Subway and split it(it was the club)and both got sick from it.$5 with a side of food poisning on the side. We will never step a toe into Subway again.
> 
> Now our super marcket-Publix-sells subs for $6 that blows Subway out of the water,A real footlong thats double the size.Sorry Jarred....*



walmart subs sux.
i heard the publix ones are good.

food poisoning suxs also



Metro West said:


> I've gotten to really like the foot long Blimpie Best at Walmart...they are GOOD!



i haven't seen the blimpie best at our walmart.
they have the ones made in their own deli.
it's a lot of bread roll and little of everything else.


i need to take a tour of the publix stores and get with the program here when we talk food.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i haven't seen the blimpie best at our walmart.
> they have the ones made in their own deli.
> it's a lot of bread roll and little of everything else.


 I should have been more clear...We have a Blimpie in the Walmart Super Center up the street from me...that's where I get them.


----------



## Laurabearz

Just thought I would let you all know I am lurking around


----------



## donaldduck352

*All the supermarkets,down here,SweetBay-Winn-Dixie-Publix are doing the subs in the deli now.Sorry Todd I have never liked the meat or deli at Wal-Mart.To me cheaper prices at Wally World=less quality of the fresh food..
Publix here uses Boars Head meat,good quality meat and fresh baked bread.The BEST!!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Nighty night all.I feel like Earl-karma-I took Monday off and worked or sat Most of my Saturday.Riding that karma train.

Talk too you homies in the morning.Goodnight all...*


----------



## macraven

Laurabearz said:


> Just thought I would let you all know I am lurking around



you got a new tag !!  

three kids keep you hopping....

hey, is that something to do with that frog in your rph club thread pics?


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

Just wondering if I can fold another load of the never-ending-laundry before going to bed.

Never-Ending Laundry.  

Not a fantasy film, but a horror flick.  Which is strange, because it would be a clean film....

Chorus auditions are all over and were a great success.  We got a whole bunch of really musical people, so the chorus should sound GREAT.  That is, as long as nobody gets too big for their britches and doesn't learn the music at home.  We have ten rehearsals before our first performance, and the concert will last well over an hour.  I will probably be the attendance secretary, the forms person, the webmaster, and the get-our-non-profit-status-established person.  There are seven of us on the Board, and only two of us have experience with a chorus of this type.  The music directors are all teachers who are used to working within a University/school structure and have never done a community group.  I'm the *only* one with experience establishing a new group, and that group wasn't a chorus.  This will be a learning experience fer sher!

Okay, back to laundry.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies.
> 
> Just wondering if I can fold another load of the never-ending-laundry before going to bed.
> 
> Never-Ending Laundry.
> 
> Not a fantasy film, but a horror flick.  Which is strange, because it would be a clean film....
> 
> Chorus auditions are all over and were a great success.  We got a whole bunch of really musical people, so the chorus should sound GREAT.  That is, as long as nobody gets too big for their britches and doesn't learn the music at home.  We have ten rehearsals before our first performance, and the concert will last well over an hour.  I will probably be the attendance secretary, the forms person, the webmaster, and the get-our-non-profit-status-established person.  There are seven of us on the Board, and only two of us have experience with a chorus of this type.  The music directors are all teachers who are used to working within a University/school structure and have never done a community group.  I'm the *only* one with experience establishing a new group, and that group wasn't a chorus.  This will be a learning experience fer sher!
> 
> Okay, back to laundry.



you are doing a wonderful job!

the ones in the choir/chorus should be thanking you..
their lives will be blessed with you teaching them.

now about that laundry, anyone that is late for practice should take home the socks, undies and sheets and do them up for you......


----------



## circelli

Here's my attempt at a Countdown calendar

how many sleeps with a picture under it....any old pic will do!!!





travel day!!!











my boys holding their calendar


----------



## macraven

that is soooo clever!
your boys are cuties !
i know you all are getting excited!!


i'm leaving for orlando the day after you.




morning all, just a quick drive by.
off to church.
your backs are covered for the week......


----------



## RAPstar

Good afternoon. Just another lazy Sunday!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Dawnna - great calendar and cute kids!!

Rob/Andy - love the new HHN banner


----------



## macraven

another homie with a kewl banner..............sweet!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Dawnna - great calendar and cute kids!!
> 
> Rob/Andy - love the new HHN banner





macraven said:


> another homie with a kewl banner..............sweet!



Thanks. One of the guys on the vault makes them for people, so I asked him to mak eme one, cause as you can see he does really good work. Oh, and "faceleg" is my member name on there in case you were wondering.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> another homie with a kewl banner..............sweet!


 Um...and just when are you going to do one? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Thanks. One of the guys on the vault makes them for people, so I asked him to mak eme one, cause as you can see he does really good work. Oh, and "faceleg" is my member name on there in case you were wondering.


I'm graphically challenged and can only do simple things 



Metro West said:


> Um...and just when are you going to do one? Hmmmmmm?


Yeah Mac ... we all have one


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Um...and just when are you going to do one? Hmmmmmm?



 needs a .......








as you can see, i lost my universal fan club siggie and can't get it back on.......i have the dreaded blue x in it's place...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> needs a .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, i lost my universal fan club siggie and can't get it back on.......i have the dreaded blue x in it's place...



You say blue, I say its a red x in a white square. lol I'm bored.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm graphically challenged and can only do simple things



I liked yours too, Bonny.  I had asked him a while ago, and I guess he was busy cause he just got it to me like yesterday. Plus with this one I can fit my counter back on my siggy.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> needs a .......
> 
> as you can see, i lost my universal fan club siggie and can't get it back on.......i have the dreaded blue x in it's place...



I see nothing ... no x's here


----------



## Metro West

I see the red x.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> You say blue, I say its a red x in a white square. lol I'm bored.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I see nothing ... no x's here





Metro West said:


> I see the red x.




i think you homies are seeing things........


ok, 2 out of 3 see an X

1 sees no X


what would you say if i really had a time line siggie but it is invisible...
that's my story and i'm sticking to it...


----------



## circelli

okay to end this disagreement...it can be invisible Mac...BUT I too see a red x !!!!


----------



## RAPstar

4 out of 5 homies approve this message.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Where did my weekend go??
I'm not pulling Saturdays again,well unless the money is good I will.But not with that airhead I worked with yesterday..

*


----------



## macraven

andy, think you missed my question a page or so back.

when did you get the "Read" tag?


----------



## Metro West

Well...it's that time for me to turn in. 

Have a good night and a pleasant Monday.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Samehere Todd.Buy the way how did the garage sales go yesterday?find anything of intrest?*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> andy, think you missed my question a page or so back.
> 
> when did you get the "Read" tag?



Good eye Mac ... I totally missed that ... 

congrats Rob/Andy on your new tag!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... those of us who have had to book ADR's at Disney will definitely appreciate this video ...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, think you missed my question a page or so back.
> 
> when did you get the "Read" tag?





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Good eye Mac ... I totally missed that ...
> 
> congrats Rob/Andy on your new tag!!!



Huh?


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Huh?



I remember reading somewhere

the second tag by your avator.....

the new one homie.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> I remember reading somewhere
> 
> the second tag by your avator.....
> 
> the new one homie.



Its not new. Its been there as long as the other 2 have been there. Like over a year now I think.


----------



## macraven

well.........i just noticed it.

so therefore, it is new to me....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Its not new. Its been there as long as the other 2 have been there. Like over a year now I think.


----------



## circelli

Just watched District 9 and The Ugly Truth.........

District 9 is not a go see movie in my opinion!!!

Th Ugly Truth.......funny!!!!


----------



## macraven

i think there is enough night owls here tonight for a card game.


do you want to play crazy 8's or go fish?


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a good Monday.


----------



## keishashadow

1st thing i sees here this am is

_leave it to cleaver_it's going to be a good week afterall!

_X marks the spot_...let's get shovels & dig, that's where the treasure usually is
dawna - lots of work there, how nice to do it for ur kiddos


----------



## macraven

i'm sure you all read about it by now.
disney buys marvel.


what a way to start a monday.


btw, have a good one..


----------



## keishashadow

maybe the marvel stockholders or the fed anti-trust peeps will put the kabosh on itreally a bad fit imo


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...



macraven said:


> i'm sure you all read about it by now.
> disney buys marvel.
> 
> 
> what a way to start a monday.
> 
> 
> btw, have a good one..



... my first thought was how is it going to impact the IOA rides/attractions ... It will definitely be interesting



keishashadow said:


> maybe the marvel stockholders or the fed anti-trust peeps will put the kabosh on itreally a bad fit imo


Unfortunately I have a feeling the Marvel Stockholders will agree to the deal ... especially where there is money to be made.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Unfortunately I have a feeling the Marvel Stockholders will agree to the deal ... especially where there is money to be made.


 I think so too.


----------



## keishashadow

StL - hi, how's it going?


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... my first thought was how is it going to impact the IOA rides/attractions ... It will definitely be interesting
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have a feeling the Marvel Stockholders will agree to the deal ... especially where there is money to be made.


 
there's a thread on boards w/link to  orlando sentienal & U's comment (more wistful than definitive imo)

ur probably right re the stockholders, marvel's stock price went up $9 when i checked @ noon, not sure what it closed @ today...disney's is down...guess the feds r our last hope this mess doesn't fly


----------



## Metro West

Well...I've had enough of this Marvel/Disney/IOA talk today. 

Have a good night!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Well...I've had enough of this Marvel/Disney/IOA talk today.
> 
> Have a good night!



*You say goodby,I say hellow!! The Beatles*


----------



## macraven

great song Mr Duck


----------



## donaldduck352

*All this talk about DW buying Marvel,great money for Disney.But can you picture a movie where Spidy takes on Capt.Hook come on.Marvel and Disney doing a movie is like comparing A Saw movie mixed with Ice Age.The squirel has to past the test to get his nut!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Or better yet-A Betty Boop and Snow White beauty contest bieng held at the castle on the 25'th,be there!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

I posted this in the other thread but here is my idea (D. Crockett brought up Kong).

_Kong! That could be pretty sweet. It would cost a pretty penny but one can dream. I think they work Tranformers in for the hulk area. Spiderman gets a makeover on the sets to become a jungle and you speed through it in a jeep as Kong tries to chase you down. Perhaps incorporate some animatronics into the mix. Think of a big Kong hand appearing and sending you for a spin.  It needs to be the real 3D like they are using now incorporated (like they are doing in CA). It could have the battle between Kong and the T-Rex...driving over the edge of a cliff to emulate the drop in Spidey. I haven't figured out how to get caught yet....but there's plenty of time for that.

Oh...and Doom could be revised to Kong's Sacrificial Towers. 

Maybe this could work out in the end. _


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> I posted this in the other thread but here is my idea (D. Crockett brought up Kong).
> 
> _Kong! That could be pretty sweet. It would cost a pretty penny but one can dream. I think they work Tranformers in for the hulk area. Spiderman gets a makeover on the sets to become a jungle and you speed through it in a jeep as Kong tries to chase you down. Perhaps incorporate some animatronics into the mix. Think of a big Kong hand appearing and sending you for a spin.  It needs to be the real 3D like they are using now incorporated (like they are doing in CA). It could have the battle between Kong and the T-Rex...driving over the edge of a cliff to emulate the drop in Spidey. I haven't figured out how to get caught yet....but there's plenty of time for that.
> 
> Oh...and Doom could be revised to Kong's Sacrificial Towers.
> 
> Maybe this could work out in the end. _




*It would be A huge undertacking to pull it off.They would have to close down the fav part of the park for this kinda rehab.even if they did it in small parts at a time.I have faith that Uni will pull thru,oneway or another!!

But who really knows how long Uni has the rights to use Marvel!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hate to be a myth spinner.But is this the way Disney retalieates to Uni for Potter Harry?Hum,makes ya think.

This is the last I will comment on this,like on the other post Disney needs Universal and SW to keep people coming to Orlando.Without competition,prices will become to the point of gouging.Competion is what feeds the marcket.End of this for me....*


----------



## macraven

new card game tonight.

we're playing a hand of "old maid"


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hate to be a myth spinner.But is this the way Disney retalieates to Uni for Potter Harry?Hum,makes ya think.
> 
> This is the last I will comment on this,like on the other post Disney needs Universal and SW to keep people coming to Orlando.Without competition,prices will become to the point of gouging.Competion is what feeds the marcket.End of this for me....*



I stated the retaliation for the castle out in my original post on that thread.  Don't doubt it for a minute.


----------



## macraven

i'm gonna deal the cards blind folded.

bet i still win......


----------



## circelli

Good morning homies...

Of course you win Mac, no one else was playing 

I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great Tuesday!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *All this talk about DW buying Marvel,great money for Disney.But can you picture a movie where Spidy takes on Capt.Hook come on.Marvel and Disney doing a movie is like comparing A Saw movie mixed with Ice Age.*
> 
> *The squirel has to past the test to get his nut!!*


 
that would be an interesting tag

morning all, only tuesday, shaping up to be a looong week here


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Morning all ... Happy September!


----------



## circelli

Exactly 4 weeks till VACATION!!!!


----------



## circelli

You guys might think I am actually a little bit excited from that last post.....

I hope everyone is having a pleasant September day.

Next Tuesday will be back to school, my oldest DS will be going into SK and then on Thursday my youngest starts school in JK


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hate to be a myth spinner.But is this the way Disney retalieates to Uni for Potter Harry?Hum,makes ya think.
> 
> This is the last I will comment on this,like on the other post Disney needs Universal and SW to keep people coming to Orlando.Without competition,prices will become to the point of gouging.Competion is what feeds the marcket.End of this for me....*


 The local news interviewed one of the business professors from UCF last night and he said something very interesting. He was speculating that Disney might know or think that Sea World and Universal would soon be owned by the same company and this is their way of trying to take some of the momentum away. I think that's an interesting idea and I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Good morning homies...
> 
> Of course you win Mac, no one else was playing




you mean there is another way to play????  

i can cheat when i play by myself. 





Metro West said:


> The local news interviewed one of the business professors from UCF last night and he said something very interesting. He was speculating that Disney might know or think that Sea World and Universal would soon be owned by the same company and this is their way of trying to take some of the momentum away. I think that's an interesting idea and I hadn't thought of that.




that's a point to think about.
you are smrt Metro.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.Hard to believe its September already..*


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

Very quick fly be to say....NEXT MONTH !!

WDW...next month.


How cool does that sound !!?


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> Very quick fly be to say....NEXT MONTH !!
> 
> WDW...next month.
> 
> 
> How cool does that sound !!?



me too.

youse know, we are meeting up if you want those reese's.......


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> Very quick fly be to say....NEXT MONTH !!
> 
> WDW...next month.
> 
> 
> How cool does that sound !!?



*Hopeing youse make a day for the darkside.Would be great for a mini-meet!*


----------



## RAPstar

I finally finished re-reading the last Harry Potter book. I still cried! lol I'm excited about going to see the new movie (finally) tomorrow morning.


----------



## keishashadow

everybody hit the snooze button


----------



## ky07

*Good  afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Hump Day all ...


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hopeing youse make a day for the darkside.Would be great for a mini-meet!*



she is supposed to meet me in the hotel lobby before going back to the motherland..........


she better !!



besides hump day, it's also garbage day for homies...


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> me too.
> 
> youse know, we are meeting up if you want those reese's.......



Too right ...and not just for the candy...need to meet The Mac !! 



donaldduck352 said:


> *Hopeing youse make a day for the darkside.Would be great for a mini-meet!*



A day !!

We have at least 3 days marked out,Im not sure what dates but i will consult my " commando style " schedule later and let youse know.


----------



## RAPstar

Finally saw Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (in IMAX). It was really good. Enjoying my day off!


----------



## circelli

garbage day....recycling day  

oh ya I did some shopping for our trip...had to get some travel size Tide & Downy wrinkle release!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

circelli said:


> garbage day....recycling day
> 
> oh ya I did some shopping for our trip...had to get some travel size Tide & Downy wrinkle release!!



Sorry.  But vacation and laundry don't mix well!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.Getting some good soaking rain today..*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all.Getting some good soaking rain today..*


 Yes and it looks like Erika could pay us a visit next week...dammit! Oh well...we need the rain.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Yes and it looks like Erika could pay us a visit next week...dammit! Oh well...we need the rain.



*As long its A rain maker and dont have 70mph winds,I'm OK with her.Nice 35-40mph winds with alot of rain would be great!!

For peeps that dont live in A hurricane area,when you have A strong tropical storm or hurricane the clean up afterwords is hard.The winds whipping around for 24hrs or more wreak havoc on the trees here in the swamp!!*


----------



## circelli

Mad Hattered said:


> Sorry.  But vacation and laundry don't mix well!



Want to be prepared...with 2 young ones anything could happen


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Too right ...and not just for the candy...need to meet The Mac !!
> 
> 
> 
> A day !!
> 
> We have at least 3 days marked out,Im not sure what dates but i will consult my " commando style " schedule later and let youse know.




have your people, call my people so we can set up a date to meet!



Mad Hattered said:


> Sorry.  But vacation and laundry don't mix well!




so true.

i just throw my clothes away that get stained and ruined when i am on vacation.
i don't do laundry at all.
i do plenty of it within my own four walls.


----------



## macraven

i just got back home a week ago today from st louis.

and........

i'm going back to the homeland in the morning.
parental units house will be my destination.

one of these days i'm gonna take mad hattir up on that drink in st louie....
preferable during a Cardinal game..

the great thing about going back home is you can buy those redbird shirts everywhere down there........pujols is my main man.


no computer access while i will be gone.
the parental units are still living in the dark ages.


please play nice while i am gone.

i hope to be back next monday evening at the latest.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...and a happy Thursday. Actually...it's Friday for me since I'm off until Tuesday! WOO HOO! 

I'm heading over to Universal sometime this weekend to get my Frequent Fear pass for HHN...unless Disney has already purchased the parks like some of the knuckleheads over on the other side seem to think. Heck...maybe my Disney AP will work at Universal now! Some of these Disney people really slay me with their ignorance!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

speaking of playing nice, todd; when i saw this one thread yesterday i thought the peep was being snarky when they posed that sort of query, as i read it became apparent it was a 'serious' question...enjoy ur long weekend!

mac have a safe trip!

i need to supervise installation of my replacement pool today.  date was moved up so i had to dig the last deck post out last night, i feel really ooooold this am


----------



## Mad Hattered

Ugh!  We are going camping this weekend or else I would be right there with you!! Have a great time! 



macraven said:


> i just got back home a week ago today from st louis.
> 
> and........
> 
> i'm going back to the homeland in the morning.
> parental units house will be my destination.
> 
> one of these days i'm gonna take mad hattir up on that drink in st louie....
> preferable during a Cardinal game..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... 



Metro West said:


> Morning all...and a happy Thursday. Actually...it's Friday for me since I'm off until Tuesday! WOO HOO!


Happy Friday Todd!



Metro West said:


> I'm heading over to Universal sometime this weekend to get my Frequent Fear pass for HHN...unless Disney has already purchased the parks like some of the knuckleheads over on the other side seem to think. Heck...maybe my Disney AP will work at Universal now! Some of these Disney people really slay me with their ignorance!


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Stopping in to say hi..

Long time no post Lawrence,good to see you back!!*


----------



## circelli

Hello friends.....


I hope everyone is having a splendid Thursday, long weekend coming up because of Labour Day!!!!

I don't say splendid, who knows where that came from...I AM weird!!!


----------



## scotlass

circelli said:


> Hello friends.....
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a splendid Thursday, long weekend coming up because of Labour Day!!!!
> 
> I don't say splendid, who knows where that came from...I AM weird!!!



Hey youse...

Ive taken to saying " tremendous " a lot.....


----------



## RAPstar

Is it October 5th yet? I'm ready for my trip now.


----------



## donaldduck352

*How about A excellent 3day weekend dude!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Is it October 5th yet? I'm ready for my trip now.



*Oh I'm counting down the days.But when I do this it takes longer..

Love your siggie Andy.Hack2112 does good work like that also.I need to contact him for A kool siggie..*


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *How about A excellent 3day weekend dude!!*



Its a one day weekend for me. I work Sat. and Mon.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Just finished our big Fantasy Football draft and I was the first pick.  Gonna be a good weekend already!

We're off tomorrow and headed out camping on the river this weekend. We estimated three 30 packs so I will let you know how good of a weekend it was.  

We're doing a big shrimp boil on Friday night....then later that night I will put a big beef brisket on the smoker and let her go for around 18 hours or so, so that we have it done by dinner the next night.   Then on Sunday we are doing beer can chickens.  We don't roast weiners over the fire...not that there's anything wrong with that.

Here's where we're camping. 

http://www.mostateparks.com/meramec.htm

It's about an hour and a half from the house, which is nice.  We have floated this river so many times that we know it by heart.  We've done over 50 miles of it and have explored the many caves that line it.  Don't get me wrong....I would choose to live next to a mummy, some Simpsons and maybe throw in a little JP...but it's not all that bad here. 

Plus...I at least have a Six Flags 15 minutes away.   I hope everyone has a great holiday weekend!!!!


----------



## D. Crockett

RAPstar said:


> Its a one day weekend for me. I work Sat. and Mon.


Same here.  Working all weekend except Labor Day itself.

Hope everyone enjoys their holiday weekend, whether it be in Orlando or wherever.


----------



## Metro West

Mad Hattered said:


> Don't get me wrong....I would choose to live next to a mummy, some Simpsons and maybe throw in a little JP...but it's not all that bad here.
> 
> Plus...I at least have a Six Flags 15 minutes away.


 I'm very close to Universal and I can tell you...it aint all bad. 

Glad football season is here again!!! 

Heading to bed...good night everyone!


----------



## circelli

D. Crockett said:


> Same here.  Working all weekend except Labor Day itself.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their holiday weekend, whether it be in Orlando or wherever.



Welcome D.Crockett 

Please stay and chat with us.........

Most of us are normal...........I say that because we all are a little addicted to Universal (it is NORMAL for us)


----------



## donaldduck352

*D. Crockett,welcome aboard the SAN thread!!!*


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...hope everyone is having a great Friday!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Friday and happy long weekend all ... 






 D. Crockett!!


----------



## Metro West

Since Mac isn't around....I'll handle the homie welcome:





 D. Crockett...our newest homie!


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies 

Can you believe summer is coming to an end 

My 2 ds's will be going to school next week 

One is just starting JK the other will be in SK, that means my little boys are growing up 

I have Universal & HHN coming up.....the boys keep me posted with how many sleeps before we leave...like I'm NOT counting 

I hope everyone will have an enjoyable weekend


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to bed...good night!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Good Morning!

I haven't gone to bed yet.

I'm heading there now so I can get a fairly early start tomorrow.

So much to do, so little time to do it....

Taminator


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all............... think I`m finally over the jet lag been tough this time, been so tired all week.
Went back to work Tuesday and yawned in my boss and patients faces all day, they didn`t mind thank goodness.
Finally finished all the laundry today, I found a pair of gents socks that don`t belong to any of mine?????????????
Anyway sat tonight trying to price up next year, think I may have convinced DH that we can make it to HHN next year ..........although still a bit of convincing is needed 
Kyle is back to school on Monday, so back to normal then and a bit disappointed we don`t have our trip to look forward to as we have only ever been at the end of sept so far............... but we`ve been now!
Well my glass of chardonnay awaits......................have good evening everyone


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Finally finished all the laundry today, I found a pair of gents socks that don`t belong to any of mine?????????????


----------



## RAPstar

Hello. Long slow boring day today.


----------



## roseprincess

HI Homies!
I haven't been here in SO long!!!
So I am so out of the loop here.

Just wanted to jump in and say hi and I celebrated my birthday this past Wed Sept 2 
Made my own cake out of the box, Swiss chocolate cake mix with vanilla frosting. Yum! 

Been busy with getting the kids back in school. They went back over a week ago, to jr. high(7th grade). Some adjusting to the jr. high schedule and expectations. My kids start an hour earlier then they were used to in the past, and they get out of school an hour earlier, which I don't like at all 

Have our town festival going on this weekend, which I have been walking back and forth to. 

Hope everyone here is doing well 

I see mac is out of town for awhile.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## marciemi

Okay, okay, I know, I haven't been here.  I get back from a trip and just logging on depresses me!  

And we did yet another triathlon today.  Much nicer weather and I won't subject you to the pics yet again.  Did want to share though that Stephen borrowed a road bike and with the cooler weather managed to cut 30 minutes off his time from last time and won his age group and got a nice trophy (okay, what the heck, I'll subject you to just that pic):






Anyways, I did start my trip report finally!  I only have my day zero posted, which is mostly stuff you guys all know about (the pre planning and my countdown calendar), but if you want to head over there, at some point it will get more interesting!

Trip report - Day Zero


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow Rose and Marci,long time no post for the both of ya.Glad too see ya'll back..*


----------



## roseprincess

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow Rose and Marci,long time no post for the both of ya.Glad too see ya'll back..*


Hey, thanks donald 
Now if I can get used to my kids' early school schedules, I might be here a little bit more. I'll try to stop in here every so often.


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi said:


> Okay, okay, I know, I haven't been here.  I get back from a trip and just logging on depresses me!
> 
> And we did yet another triathlon today.  Much nicer weather and I won't subject you to the pics yet again.  Did want to share though that Stephen borrowed a road bike and with the cooler weather managed to cut 30 minutes off his time from last time and won his age group and got a nice trophy (okay, what the heck, I'll subject you to just that pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I did start my trip report finally!  I only have my day zero posted, which is mostly stuff you guys all know about (the pre planning and my countdown calendar), but if you want to head over there, at some point it will get more interesting!
> 
> Trip report - Day Zero


Hi Marcie!

Congrats to Stephen 

Hope you had a good trip to the World and UO


----------



## RAPstar

Heaven is a Dairy Queen Blizzard with Girl Scout Tagalong cookie pieces in it. And watching Dexter season 3 while watching it!

Hey! I started my Pre-TR for my trip. Link in the siggy.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a nice Sunday!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Very qiuet here today.Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend.*


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Heaven is a Dairy Queen Blizzard with Girl Scout Tagalong cookie pieces in it.



*That sounds like heaven about now.Wonder if they have it with the mint chocalate cookies?? 
I'm gonna run to town now to find out!!*


----------



## Metro West

I was having a good weekend until yesterday. I got a wonderful present in the mail...jury summons! This is the second one since moving to Florida and hopefully I won't have to report. It's not until mid-October but still. Then...I go out to cut my grass and guess what? The lawn mower won't run! It's only 1.5 years old. I had this problem before with the spark plug so I go out and get a new one. Nothing happens. So...I take it to a repair shop down the street from me and they want $199.00 for the complete repair and cleaning!!! I only paid $200 for it new so I guess it's back to Lowe's tomorrow to buy a new mower. 

Anyone else having a wonderful weekend like me?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Yeah that does s*** Todd.If you buy A new one spring for the 2yr warranty they offer,its worth it sometimes.

This might be obvios,but I will say it anyway.Make sure you run your mower out of gas after your done cutting.Gas nowadays has ethanol in it and that means water after sitting for any amount of time..



Oh as far as jury duty,I had to do it last month and what a joke it is.Lost whole days worth of pay for nothing,well tey did send me A $15check for my time.*


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *That sounds like heaven about now.Wonder if they have it with the mint chocalate cookies??
> I'm gonna run to town now to find out!!*



They do have the thin mint Blizzards too!!


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Yeah that does s*** Todd.If you buy A new one spring for the 2yr warranty they offer,its worth it sometimes.
> 
> This might be obvios,but I will say it anyway.Make sure you run your mower out of gas after your done cutting.Gas nowadays has ethanol in it and that means water after sitting for any amount of time..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh as far as jury duty,I had to do it last month and what a joke it is.Lost whole days worth of pay for nothing,well tey did send me A $15check for my time.*


 Yeah...Off to Lowe's I go tomorrow I guess. Luckily my employer will pay regular wages that day...if I have to go so I won't get anything. But...that's OK.


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys - just letting you know that Day 1 of the trip report is now up.  It's on the same page as the Day 0 link above, for those of you who haven't been there yet (you know who you are!  ).  I don't know how to make a link to have it go further down the page to a specific post, so I guess you just have to scroll through!  Looking forward to seeing some more of you over there!


----------



## Metro West

Well...I guess it's that time for me. Have a good night and a safe Labor Day!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Well...I guess it's that time for me. Have a good night and a safe Labor Day!



*Heard that,be safe..I stay at home for that reason!!
Goodnight from here also..*


----------



## circelli

Hello Homies

It is Labour Day 

Stay safe & have fun no matter wht you do.......

I know some of the homies have to work , my DH has too as well

School starts here tomorrow


----------



## keishashadow

marci u son's shirt is hurting my eyescongrats to him...guess i gotta go find the trippie  (grumble, mumble)

how about reposting the direct link & just referencing the post # so we don't get lost



RAPstar said:


> Heaven is a Dairy Queen Blizzard with Girl Scout Tagalong cookie pieces in it. And watching Dexter season 3 while watching it!
> 
> Hey! I started my Pre-TR for my trip. Link in the siggy.


 
do they do the thin mint variety? if so, i am sooo thereeven though it's quite a haul, somethings r worth a long drive



Metro West said:


> Anyone else having a wonderful weekend like me?


 
crap, u lose! sorry to hear, jury duty is scary stuff to contemplate.

i was going to complain re the 80+ degree weather & fact that i can't get into my new pool before season is out as we had to rip off 1/2 our deck & now our ladder won't work & to top it off we hooked up the hoses wrong & water turned swampy brown. Clear now, wonder how im going to get all that sand off the bottom w/o a ladder? maybe i'll borrow a small child & toss them inof course i'd pay minimum wage for their efforts, speaking of...


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> marci u son's shirt is hurting my eyescongrats to him...guess i gotta go find the trippie  (grumble, mumble)



Janet - that's where my tag comes from, just in case you were wondering!  (The one about the space shuttle)!


----------



## RAPstar

Work was pointless today. Not a single customer all day long. Oh well.


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...the long weekend is just about over. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Evening all...the long weekend is just about over.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend!



*Please dont remind me.But on the bright side I work less at work then I do at home.More brain then back!!
Did you get A mower today?*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Did you get A mower today?*


 Yes...I went to Lowe's and they had a Bolens mower...pretty the same as my old one...on sale for $129.99 since it was the floor model. The regular price was $179.99 so I snapped it up. I couldn't beat that deal with a stick.


----------



## donaldduck352

*At that price its hard to buy the $60 warranty for a year.
I bought A Bolens rider from Lowe's 3yrs ago(I got over 2 acres to cut) and got the 2yr extended warranty for $135 and never needed it.Oh well sometimes bieng safe is better then bieng sorry..
I never owned A Bolens before and this one runs better then anyother rider I ever bought.And it was only $850.

Oh wanted to tell you also,change the oil in it before using it.I bet you will find water in it cause most of the time they store it outside before bringing it in to replenish the stock..*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Oh wanted to tell you also,change the oil in it before using it.I bet you will find water in it cause most of the time they store it outside before bringing it in to replenish the stock..*


 Thanks for the tip...I'll get a new container tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Janet - that's where my tag comes from, just in case you were wondering! (The one about the space shuttle)!


 
 it's interesting to find out their origin



Metro West said:


> Yes...I couldn't beat that deal with a stick.


 
talk about tag fodder


----------



## marciemi

Okay all, day two is up, although it took two posts to get it all in because of all my pictures!  I'll use Janet's suggestion and post the link to the page, and the post numbers for this are 11 and 12:

Trip Report Day 2


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Work was pointless today. Not a single customer all day long. Oh well.



*Well look at it like this,you got paid to do nothing!!

Its kinda like my job.There are days nobody calls and I got too look like I'm doing something.Then there days my cell wont stop ringing and cant leave the office to field measure jobs.But construction has took A nose dive from the Grand Canyon down here.So I'm always stressed of the axe that can swing my way again......OK-BREATHE IN BREATHE OUT-I'm good!!*


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to bed...have a good night!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Haven't been around VERY BUSY here . Kids are going to go back to school on Wed. we are really not happy about going back here . I am getting ready to go back to work as a sub  again . NOT looking forward to that either . Hubby started today ..

Everyone is well here I hope all the homies are good too .


----------



## keishashadow

morning all


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all...have a great Tuesday!


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Laurabearz

Today is my first day back at work in 11 years 

I am ready to go, but dont have to leave for another 30 mintues lol 

Something tells me, as the weeks go on, I wont always be ready 30 minutes early


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just popping in to say "Hi" ...


----------



## schumigirl

Laurabearz said:


> Today is my first day back at work in 11 years
> 
> I am ready to go, but dont have to leave for another 30 mintues lol
> 
> Something tells me, as the weeks go on, I wont always be ready 30 minutes early



Aww I hope it went well for you. It`s certainly a nerve racking time.

I went back to work last Oct after around 10 years staying at home, I was quivering like a jelly as I drove in on my first day.

Hope you had a good day


----------



## Coach81

Happy Tuesday..only 4 days of work this week...


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK,today was the longest day of work I can remember....
Darn 3day weekends.*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *OK,today was the longest day of work I can remember....
> Darn 3day weekends.*


 Yeah...these last three days will seem to last forever!


----------



## RAPstar

Hello!! Watched Quarantine last night! It was really scary!!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, day 3 is up!  Sorry I'm not being too sociable here lately, but I'm trying to get my trip report done in a timely fashion!    This time it's post number 24!

Trip Report Day 3


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Wednesday to all! Have a great day!


----------



## tlinus

Morning all.....

Happy Wednesday!!

Laura - I know the feeling, I went back last year after 9 years of not working. It was scary, exciting and hard all at the same time. I have been here a year, have an awesome boss and a REALLY flexible schedule. I love it and you will always be ready early, ok, maybe not 30 minutes early, but early nonetheless!! Good Luck on this new adventure!! 

Been crazy busy getting the kids back on a school schedule and the more HHN stuff that we are reading/watching, the more I am thinking Dh is going to say "Book it!" Cross the fingers, toes eye and anything else.

GOt to run for now, going to read Day 3 of Marci's report and get some more work done.

Hope all are well.....will catch up VERY soon!!


----------



## ky07

* Good morning homies *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Man what A day.My ear is numb from all the calls today and most of them were stupid questions like-why isnt my drywall finished what nobody work on the weekends.So pretty much put out fires allday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Sometimes they dont pay enough to do this.2 more days 2more days!!

Ok ranting over.Hope everyone had a great day!!*


----------



## marciemi

Okay, checking in again to say that day 4 of my trippie is up.  Had to split it between two posts again (yes, I take too many pictures!) - posts #33 and 34.  Hope to see you there!

Trip Report Day 4


----------



## Metro West

Good night all...have a pleasant evening. 

Marcie - I'm enjoying the trip report...keep up the great work!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...

At this time next month some of us will be on a RIP tour at HHN


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> At this time next month some of us will be on a RIP tour at HHN


----------



## DaddyDon

Morning All!!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> At this time next month some of us will be on a RIP tour at HHN





RAPstar said:


>


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and happy Thursday! 

Did anyone watch Obama last night addressing Congress? I started laughing when they were jumping up and down clapping all night. I thought...go to Oprah if you want to do that! 

Ah politics...why anyone wants to be involved is beyond me.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Well the kiddies are back in school . Not all day yet both girls are in High School . .. My little guy is in the 3rd grade now too . Where does the time go ??? 

So I am not back to work yet  subs  are not needed yet so it is a good thing so far. I hope that work starts after next week. I need some alone time . 


Hope all the homies are good. I am going to  enjoy the time while the kids are not here to annoy me .LOL


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Morning all and happy Thursday!
> 
> Did anyone watch Obama last night addressing Congress? I started laughing when they were jumping up and down clapping all night. I thought...go to Oprah if you want to do that!
> 
> Ah politics...why anyone wants to be involved is beyond me.


 im still fascinated by both the controlled giggle that rippled thru the building as to 'working out details' & the gent from SCarolina that couldn't contain himself, one of the more interesting ones ive watched

so, our school district didn't show the pres' address this week, appears as the republican leaning ones didn't...im just glad @ HS level, they need the time to learn & really don't need a pep talk...same stuff the kids should be hearing @ home anywayah well, if it keeps some kiddo in school, guess it's a good thing

speaking of good things....

It's football night in America
come on to my house & watch the pregame concert - im making chicken wings!


----------



## Coach81

Ah yes.. we interupt your life.. to bring you the football season!!!  Go Panthers!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... Happy Thursday


----------



## circelli

Both boys are in school now......house feels kinda empty 

Wish I was going onthat RIP tout too   oh well 

Marcie - lovin' your trip report

Mac where are you ?  we miss you


----------



## donaldduck352

*Dropping in to say  everyone.*


----------



## RAPstar

Evening everyone!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well looks like the night crew showed up(love too see more posting done),myself will say,I bid myself adieu.Goognight all..*


----------



## macraven

here i is..............



got home a bit ago.


now i have to go back and play ketchup.


i see a noobie is here.
WOOT......

homies crawling in out of the woodwork, my type of peeps...



i'll be back in a flash.
card game at midnight.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> here i is..............
> 
> 
> 
> got home a bit ago.
> 
> 
> now i have to go back and play ketchup.
> 
> 
> i see a noobie is here.
> WOOT......
> 
> homies crawling in out of the woodwork, my type of peeps...
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be back in a flash.
> card game at midnight.



Welcome back!!! 

P.S. There's a new link in my siggy. Check it out.  lol


----------



## circelli

It's FRIDAY 
Our City Fair starts today and I think my sister is going to take my DS's to it for a bit 
Glad to see you 're back Mac....


----------



## macraven

tanks homies.
it's nice to be back home.



i'll be off and on the computer today.
so much to do to get this dump of a house back to normal.


normal.
a strange word.
within my 4 walls, we don't fit the description that mr webster gave us.


----------



## circelli

I wanna take the kids to Disney for MNSSHP when we are down BUT it looks like with the ticket AND transportation it is too much $$$$$ 

Looks like they will have to have fun otherwise 

DH & myself are still hittin' HHN 

Boys are going to the fair I am going to.......not sure yet, maybe clean...YA RIGHT


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

On the computer today not watching the TV too much 9/11 coverage here in NYC. We are remembering our friends who were lost today . 

Looking forward to a nice quiet weekend ...Yeah right like that is going to happen ..LOL 

Hope everyone is good .

Please say a prayer today for all the people who lost someone or lived throught this horriable day here . It hits home here with our FDNY friends who are no longer with us and my dad that was in Tower 2 and still lives with it everyday .


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Welcome back Mac - we missed you.  

Dawnna - Not sure if you're going to Seaworld, but check out Seaworld's Halloween Spooktacular - I believe it's included with park admission.  

Oh, and before I forget - Happy Birthday Mike!!


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Welcome back Mac - we missed you.
> 
> Dawnna - Not sure if you're going to Seaworld, but check out Seaworld's Halloween Spooktacular - I believe it's included with park admission.
> 
> Oh, and before I forget - Happy Birthday Mike!!



Thanks so much for that link Bonny!!!
Is transportation from RPR included to SeaWorld?
This sounds like a GREAT alternative


----------



## frequency

Just stopping in to say hi!  I can't get in on my old log in, so I'm on this one for a while.

lindalinda


----------



## RAPstar

circelli said:


> Thanks so much for that link Bonny!!!
> Is transportation from RPR included to SeaWorld?
> This sounds like a GREAT alternative



I believe it is, but don't quote me on it. But if you buy your Sea World tickets online, you can get the adult tickets at child's price right now. And, if you have time, you get a second day at Sea World for free!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Hi Homies, I'm back, and an official Floridian!!  

All moved in and settled finally, now I am tackling homeschool, so not fun.  Guess I have alot to catch up on around here.  Especially the HHN thread.


----------



## macraven

frequency said:


> Just stopping in to say hi!  I can't get in on my old log in, so I'm on this one for a while.
> 
> lindalinda



LINDALINDA.....i'm so glad to see you here!
that's a bummer not being able to sign in with your other screen name.
that happened to me before too.

you should have seen my post count on the other name...


----------



## macraven

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> *Hi Homies, I'm back, and an official Floridian!!  *
> 
> All moved in and settled finally, now I am tackling homeschool, so not fun.  Guess I have alot to catch up on around here.  Especially the HHN thread.





i know you'll love living in the sunshine state!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Morning all...and a happy Thursday. Actually...it's Friday for me since I'm off until Tuesday! WOO HOO!
> 
> I'm heading over to Universal sometime this weekend to get my Frequent Fear pass for HHN...unless Disney has already purchased the parks like some of the knuckleheads over on the other side seem to think. Heck...maybe my Disney AP will work at Universal now! Some of these Disney people really slay me with their ignorance!



did you get the FFP last week?
now, i expect to see you thursday and sunday.........



keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> 
> 
> i need to supervise installation of my replacement pool today.  date was moved up so i had to dig the last deck post out last night, i feel really ooooold this am



now i know who to call on when i need posts removed from my deck...

do you charge for the job or by the hour?
and do i have to pay for your plane fare to get here?

i hope you bring your own tools.
all i have is a pair of scissors and a hammer.



Mad Hattered said:


> Ugh!  We are going camping this weekend or else I would be right there with you!! Have a great time!



i think you planned your camping trip to get away from buying that drink for me....



Mad Hattered said:


> Just finished our big Fantasy Football draft and I was the first pick.  Gonna be a good weekend already!
> 
> We're off tomorrow and headed out camping on the river this weekend. We estimated three 30 packs so I will let you know how good of a weekend it was.
> 
> We're doing a big shrimp boil on Friday night....then later that night I will put a big beef brisket on the smoker and let her go for around 18 hours or so, so that we have it done by dinner the next night.   Then on Sunday we are doing beer can chickens.  We don't roast weiners over the fire...not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Here's where we're camping.
> 
> http://www.mostateparks.com/meramec.htm
> 
> It's about an hour and a half from the house, which is nice.  We have floated this river so many times that we know it by heart.  We've done over 50 miles of it and have explored the many caves that line it.  Don't get me wrong....I would choose to live next to a mummy, some Simpsons and maybe throw in a little JP...but it's not all that bad here.
> 
> Plus...I at least have a Six Flags 15 minutes away.   I hope everyone has a great holiday weekend!!!!



eureka missouri.
i know that place very well.

i still go to that six flags when i get down that way.
great memories.
i like that place better than the one that is 10 miles from my house.

you missed a great weekend of cardinal games.
ok, one game with the brewers was not so good but the others were.
pujols in the ninth inning at the last home game was super...



D. Crockett said:


> Same here.  Working all weekend except Labor Day itself.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their holiday weekend, whether it be in Orlando or wherever.




and a big homie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the man in the coonskin cap.  

i always had a crush on davy crockett when i was a kid.
i'm not saying i have a crush on youse, but the disney dude.....

you should stick around and make yourself at home here.
once you post, you are one of us!

and that's a good thing.



circelli said:


> Welcome D.Crockett
> 
> Please stay and chat with us.........
> 
> Most of us are normal...........I say that because we all are a little addicted to Universal (it is NORMAL for us)



when i went to st louis area, i drove thru a town called Normal illinois.
but it was nothing exciting which i thought was quite odd.




Metro West said:


> Since Mac isn't around....I'll handle the homie welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D. Crockett...our newest homie!



you're such a good homie metro!



Tinker-tude said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I haven't gone to bed yet.
> 
> I'm heading there now so I can get a fairly early start tomorrow.
> 
> So much to do, so little time to do it....
> 
> Taminator



two questions for the taminator.
1.  have you been to bed yet?
2.  did you ever get the paste/glue off your energetic little son?




schumigirl said:


> Evening all............... think I`m finally over the jet lag been tough this time, been so tired all week.
> Went back to work Tuesday and yawned in my boss and patients faces all day, they didn`t mind thank goodness.
> Finally finished all the laundry today, I found a pair of gents socks that don`t belong to any of mine?????????????
> Anyway sat tonight trying to price up next year, think I may have convinced DH that we can make it to HHN next year ..........although still a bit of convincing is needed
> Kyle is back to school on Monday, so back to normal then and a bit disappointed we don`t have our trip to look forward to as we have only ever been at the end of sept so far............... but we`ve been now!
> Well my glass of chardonnay awaits......................have good evening everyone



next time you take a trip and come home to laundry, just throw all the clothes away.
start over and buy new.

problem solved.
no laundry to face then while you are recovering from jet lag.



RAPstar said:


> Heaven is a Dairy Queen Blizzard with Girl Scout Tagalong cookie pieces in it. And watching Dexter season 3 while watching it!
> 
> Hey! I started my Pre-TR for my trip. Link in the siggy.



yes and yes.

i posted in your trippie.
i like your beginning pose for the audience

all of a sudden i realized i need to lose about 30 pounds.
i fear you will have your camera with you and take lots of pics of the homies you meet up with at the darkside.

second thought, maybe i don't have to crash diet the next two weeks.
i always read that cameras makes peeps look like they are 10 pounds heavier than they really are.
ok, that accounts for 10 of the 30 lbs i need to take off. 



Metro West said:


> I was having a good weekend until yesterday. I got a wonderful present in the mail...jury summons! This is the second one since moving to Florida and hopefully I won't have to report. It's not until mid-October but still. Then...I go out to cut my grass and guess what? The lawn mower won't run! It's only 1.5 years old. I had this problem before with the spark plug so I go out and get a new one. Nothing happens. So...I take it to a repair shop down the street from me and they want $199.00 for the complete repair and cleaning!!! I only paid $200 for it new so I guess it's back to Lowe's tomorrow to buy a new mower.
> 
> Anyone else having a wonderful weekend like me?



jury duty and lawn mowers.
who in the world cuts their grass at this time of the year?
oh yeah, peeps that live where it is still warm..



marciemi said:


> Hi guys - just letting you know that Day 1 of the trip report is now up.  It's on the same page as the Day 0 link above, for those of you who haven't been there yet (you know who you are!  ).  I don't know how to make a link to have it go further down the page to a specific post, so I guess you just have to scroll through!  Looking forward to seeing some more of you over there!



i've been reading up on your trippie.
you do a great job with it.
the pics are so very nice that you posted!



ky07 said:


> * Good morning homies *



how have you been doing homie?
have you started the second stage of the teeth and the dentist?

hope it all goes smooth for youse.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...



hi ya homie!
i bet you are about done cutting your grass.
i hear canada doesn't have the summer that florida does.



coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> Haven't been around VERY BUSY here . Kids are going to go back to school on Wed. we are really not happy about going back here . I am getting ready to go back to work as a sub  again . NOT looking forward to that either . Hubby started today ..
> 
> Everyone is well here I hope all the homies are good too.



do what i do mary, call into work sick and go to orlando for a couple of weeks.  then you don't have to be concerned with working.

btw, this is for you as i think you forgot to post it....



Laurabearz said:


> Today is my first day back at work in 11 years
> 
> I am ready to go, but dont have to leave for another 30 mintues lol
> 
> Something tells me, as the weeks go on, I wont always be ready 30 minutes early



work, you went back to work????

i hope you put your leave of absence in for october and hhn.......


what type of work are you doing?



Coach81 said:


> Happy Tuesday..only 4 days of work this week...



Wow, another live one here.  i miss all the good stuff when i go out of town.






  to the newest homie!!
we are so glad you joined us.
now don't be a stranger,
be sure to come back.

we like peeps that are coaches.
you can be the team captain of our baseball team.
or football team.
you choice..



marciemi said:


> Okay, day 3 is up!  Sorry I'm not being too sociable here lately, but I'm trying to get my trip report done in a timely fashion!    This time it's post number 24!
> 
> Trip Report Day 3



i'm still reading marcie...




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> At this time next month some of us will be on a RIP tour at HHN



let's see.
should i do a roll call for that event...       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






DaddyDon said:


> Morning All!!!!!!




man o man.......we are hitting the jack pot and this all happened when i was gone.






Daddy has come home gang!!

the don is with us and the party can begin.

i hope and when i say i, that means all the homies here.....hope you and the other noobies will stick around and be with us for a long time.

kick off your shoes and stay awhile.



circelli said:


> Both boys are in school now......house feels kinda empty
> 
> Wish I was going onthat RIP tout too   oh well
> 
> Marcie - lovin' your trip report
> 
> Mac where are you ?  we miss you



here I is........

next year get your dates straight.
go columbus day weekend.....
and if you don't, i plan the bash at your joint when you are out of town next time.

you do have that basement completed now don't you?



donaldduck352 said:


> *Well looks like the night crew showed up(love too see more posting done),myself will say,I bid myself adieu.Goognight all..*



the night crew is now here again Mr Duck.

where iz youse?

and this ends the mac 101 minute of ketchup.....


----------



## macraven

MIKE.......!!


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> here I is........
> 
> next year get your dates straight.
> go columbus day weekend.....
> and if you don't, i plan the bash at your joint when you are out of town next time.
> 
> you do have that basement completed now don't you?



Are you serious ????
Our basement is sooooooo far from being finished 
Maybe the homies can send some Mummy Dust our way  you never know my DH may slow down with his REAL job (that he gets paid for) and start working on our basement again


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Saturday to all ...


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies.
Mac I haven't started the second stage at the dentist yet due to having to save to finish it cause with all the bills we have and with trying to figure in if we can save for some spending cash for the darkside next year is driving me a little batty but with a little luck I will have the dentist thing over with in a couple of months  *


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....


Its gettin closer !!


----------



## coastermom

Mac thanks for reminding me I have to do the ....


----------



## macraven

anything to help a homie !!


----------



## macraven

i haven't been posting like i normally do.
so busy at home 

i always get off my routine when i have to go help the parental units out of town.  what i think will be a short stay of 4 days has been turning into 8 or 9 days gone from home.

they live in the dark ages.  no computer.
this last time i was so busy, i wouldn' t have had the time to be on the computer.

wait, that's a lie.
i always have time to be on the computer.  mostly when all you homies are sleeping though........

i'm trying to get things and documents together for my trip that starts later this month.  so much to do in such a little amount of time.

mr mac went on a camping trip which will leave me able to do a lot of things over the next 5 days.
i just love it when he goes camping.  it makes our marriage stronger...

right now my dining room table is loaded down with email confirmations, papers, documents and of course a lot of junk.
i don't have to have it cleaned off for dinner as i don't cook when he is out of town.
i dial.......
and then i go pick up or turn the porch light on for the delivery boy...

i'll try to be back later.
card game at midnight you hear.....


----------



## Akdar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Welcome back Mac - we missed you.
> 
> Dawnna - Not sure if you're going to Seaworld, but check out Seaworld's Halloween Spooktacular - I believe it's included with park admission.
> 
> Oh, and before I forget - Happy Birthday Mike!!



Thanks Bonny, sorry I've been MIA, been real busy, between the Day Job, the studio, and trying to keep up with all the boards I belong to!!  I had a relaxing birthday with the family at Ruby Tuesday!  Thanks again!


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> MIKE.......!!



Thanks Mac!!!!  Appreciate it. 

 Our UTH tour looks like it is going to be all wolves!!  How about that, you turned me on to them a few years ago, and now I have quite few good buddies over there, thanks to you!!!!


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> Thanks Mac!!!!  Appreciate it.
> 
> Our UTH tour looks like it is going to be all wolves!!  How about that, you turned me on to them a few years ago, and now I have quite few good buddies over there, thanks to you!!!!



i knew you would love and fit right in with the Wolfies Mike!

i'm so glad you have been able to be at HHN when many of the CSWers go.
you have meet some real kewl members.
but then, they feel you are the kewl one also.

good to hear the birthday went great for you.
Ruby Tuesday has some really good grub there.

i have homies and wolfers for the UTH tour i booked.
hitting it oct 8th for the afternoon tour.
i c.a.n.' t wait...........so excited!!



i finally found the top of my dining room table.
i have come up for air..........


now i need to put the house back together since i tore it up trying to find my HRC All Access card and hhn tixs......

why don't you try to hit the Columbus day weekend next year Mike.
we most definitely have to connect one of these years!

2010 will be the 20th anniversary for HHN.....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i knew you would love and fit right in with the Wolfies Mike!
> 
> i'm so glad you have been able to be at HHN when many of the CSWers go.
> you have meet some real kewl members.
> but then, they feel you are the kewl one also.
> 
> good to hear the birthday went great for you.
> Ruby Tuesday has some really good grub there.
> 
> i have homies and wolfers for the UTH tour i booked.
> hitting it oct 8th for the afternoon tour.
> i c.a.n.' t wait...........so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> i finally found the top of my dining room table.
> i have come up for air..........
> 
> 
> now i need to put the house back together since i tore it up trying to find my HRC All Access card and hhn tixs......
> 
> why don't you try to hit the Columbus day weekend next year Mike.
> we most definitely have to connect one of these years!
> 
> 2010 will be the 20th anniversary for HHN.....



You almost lost your HHN tix?!


----------



## keishashadow

welcome home mac

we're big on power tools here (more power!) & sharp objects ('nuf said)

good sunday all


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> You almost lost your HHN tix?!



i figure if i said that, you would laugh.

the tickets are safe


keishashadow said:


> welcome home mac
> 
> we're big on power tools here (more power!) & sharp objects ('nuf said)
> 
> good sunday all



tanks homie.

does santa bring you more power tools at the holidays?

happy sunday last day before the work week begins again.....


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great Sunday!


----------



## schumigirl

Well......am I jumping with excitement or what!!!!  We have just booked to come back next year :

To say I`m hyped is an understatement 

We`re going back to the Royal Pacific for 2 weeks and the best bit is...........................HHN will be on 

So will be arriving on 22nd Oct 2010  WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO

Counting the days already now.

So a very nice extra birthday present (my birthday today) wasn`t really expecting to be doing that today 

DH is REALLY in the good books now 

Hope everyone`s having a good weekend


----------



## macraven

Happy Birthday Carole...







i brought the cake, hope you have a knife to cut it and share it with the homies here.....

i hope today is fantastic for youse!



that is super you will be hitting hhn next year.

i'm sorry i will be missing you as i go during the columbus day period.

next time, have your people call my people, and we will coordinate our dates





this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks a tad more edible than the cardboard one above..


----------



## Metro West

Carole -


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Sunday to all ... one day closer to our vacation 

Happy Birthday Carole!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm back.Anyone miss me.Had to work out of town since Thursday night.
Could'nt happen at a better time I realy needed the extra $.
But now I'm backed up on my jobs local and my grass is 3' tall..

Well Happy B-Day Mike and Carole!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Have a had a pretty good weekend, despite the storms! Saw a play and my friend Hal last night (even thought I got caught in the traffic from 2 separate accidents on the way there), and have just been lounging about today.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm back.Anyone miss me.Had to work out of town since Thursday night.
> Could'nt happen at a better time I realy needed the extra $.
> But now I'm backed up on my jobs local and my grass is 3' tall..
> 
> Well Happy B-Day Mike and Carole!!*



i missed youse.....
glad you are back.


hey, we both returned from out of town a few days ago......


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK I'm running on fumes.Have A great one all.See ya tomorrow!*


----------



## macraven

Mr Duck, the card game isn't even close to starting yet....


----------



## schumigirl

Hey, thanks for the Birthday wishes...... I DID have a good day 

Mac........Shame you`re not going to be around next year, would have loved to have met you 

Todd.........I have kind of started on the trippie, took me ages to work out how to upload to photobucket , will need kyle to show me how to add them to posts now!!!

Well back to normality after a nice weekend, heading off in a hour for work, it`s cold, grey and miserable today. I`ve even got my  heating on this morning. Winter is well on it`s way 

Have a good day


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great Monday!


----------



## macraven

excuse me, but mondays are never great until it is 5:00......

going back to work.
won't be around for a few days.


i'll pop in during the evenings for sure.


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies 

It's Monday......  that's all I can say 

Hope everyone has a safe day


----------



## Coach81

Football Season is here!!!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## marciemi

Okay, I'm back from camping, with a sick kid home, so I got the next segment of my trip report done:

Trip Report Day 5


----------



## ky07

*  Post # 4000 *


----------



## schumigirl

Sorry it`s so big, haven`t mastered editing yet 

Anyway here`s Todd and myself outside RRR when we met up on our recent trip.

Was going to keep the pic for trippie but wanted to try and post one pic on my own......... and it worked, YAY. I am so rubbish on technical things 

will work on sizing though just hope they don`t come out bigger next time!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *  Post # 4000 *


Congrats!!!



schumigirl said:


> Anyway here`s Todd and myself outside RRR when we met up on our recent trip.


Great Pic!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.I'm still tired from pulling them extra days.Got of of work at 5 and fell asleep in the chair for 2hrs

Hey Todd might just see ya on the 25'th in the holding area.Taking DW and kids that night!!*


----------



## keishashadow

that is a nice pic!  for a minute i thought todd had a shirt with mickey mouse head on it...then i put on my glasses & realized the 'ears' were football helmets (darn no hidden mickey)

just thought of this, does U have any hidden stuff imbeded in park


----------



## RAPstar

So, I was kinda dumb today. I had to send money to the bank this morning cause I was over what my store's limit is. And dumb me forgot how to count and sent one amount thinking I was sending another. I had a blonde moment and I'm not even blonde!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> that is a nice pic!  for a minute i thought todd had a shirt with mickey mouse head on it...



When I first looked at the pic, I thought the same thing


----------



## donaldduck352

*Let's all go to the lobby,lets all go to the lobby!!

Darn song stuck in my head now..*


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Anyway here`s Todd and myself outside RRR when we met up on our recent trip.


 Thanks for posting the picture Carole! I guess it's time to go to the gym again...I look pregnant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was a hot day...even in the morning.







donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Todd might just see ya on the 25'th in the holding area.Taking DW and kids that night!!*


 



keishashadow said:


> that is a nice pic!  for a minute i thought todd had a shirt with mickey mouse head on it...then i put on my glasses & realized the 'ears' were football helmets (darn no hidden mickey)


 No way...I have the full $79.00 gift card still available. I didn't want to buy any of that Disney stuff on my birthday. I guess I'll save it for Christmas presents. After all...I don't want to look like a tourist now do I?


----------



## macraven

[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]



donaldduck352 said:


> *Let's all go to the lobby,lets all go to the lobby!!
> 
> Darn song stuck in my head now..*




well, that new song/jingle has finally removed it's a small world out of my head.





Metro West said:


> Thanks for posting the picture Carole! I guess it's time to go to the gym again...I look pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a hot day...even in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]



metro, you look fine.
you don't look knocked up.
at all.

end of discussion.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi all.  Missed y'all.  Ben busy.  Work.  My Mom is in a nursing home for rehab, but not sure if she will ever get out.  Such a shame, she is only 63.  Just hope for the best.

Getting excited for vacation.  Just a little over a month away.  Making tee times.  Looking for tickets.  Buffing up on HHN.  Getting a little nervous, yet excited, about that.  Not quite sure what to expect.  But give me a vodka packed blood bag, and I'll be happy.

It might take me awhile, but I'm gonna try to catch up.

Nite all.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, you look fine.
> you don't look knocked up.
> at all.
> 
> end of discussion.


 Suck up!


----------



## circelli

2 weeks TODAY!!! 

I am soooo excited for our Universal trip...and of course HHN!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> No way...I have the full $79.00 gift card still available. I didn't want to buy any of that Disney stuff on my birthday. I guess I'll save it for Christmas presents. After all...I don't want to look like a tourist now do I?


 
we _goofy_ looking tourists search high & low for the tacky commando gear we wear when visiting Orlando...u know most of us wouldn't be caught dead suited up the same @ home

btw, i agree; u look great just the way u are

i forgot to congrat StL on reaching the big 4-0 oo posts


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> we _goofy_ looking tourists search high & low for the tacky commando gear we wear when visiting Orlando...u know most of us wouldn't be caught dead suited up the same @ home



What?  I ALWAYS wear lime green shirts, a fanny pack, and lime green Crocs - even at home.  24/7.  Really!    (Hm, do you think that could be my trouble in my job search?!)


----------



## Coach81

Morning everyone!  Nice pic.. can't wait to check out that ride when we go in Feb!!!   I know you all can't wait for the Harry Potter stuff to start filtering out!!!


----------



## Metro West

marciemi said:


> (Hm, do you think that could be my trouble in my job search?!)


 That could be it.


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> What? I ALWAYS wear lime green shirts, a fanny pack, and lime green Crocs - even at home. 24/7. Really!   (Hm, *do you think that could be my trouble in my job search*?!)


 
I think ur right!!

except ur _forgetting_ many essential items: lanyard full of trading pins, mouse ears, rain poncho and notebook full of touring plans & ADRs

may be onto something here, anybody this prepared for vacation would be an asset to any employer


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> I think ur right!!
> 
> except ur _forgetting_ many essential items: lanyard full of trading pins, mouse ears, rain poncho and notebook full of touring plans & ADRs
> 
> may be onto something here, anybody this prepared for vacation would be an asset to any employer



My poncho is IN my fanny pack, and no notebook this time - everything was on the iphone!    Stephen had the trading pins on his fanny pack, and I'm sorry, but I don't DO mouse ears!  

Which brings us to the next day of the trip report!  Day 6 (last full day!) is up, new post is #53!

Trip Report Day 6


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Another day passed,getting closer to my fav time of year!!

The boards are running ALOT faster tonight.Last night it took(and I counted)10min to post...*


----------



## circelli

I keep looking on the other threads but I don't see any of the "homies" going to HHN on Thursday October 1.  Is this true, I will meet no one?!?!? 
I hope the _*homies*_ that need to put out their garbage for the morning remeber!!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> My poncho is IN my fanny pack, and no notebook this time - *everything was on the iphone!*  Stephen had the trading pins on his fanny pack, and I'm sorry, but I don't DO mouse ears!
> 
> Which brings us to the next day of the trip report! Day 6 (last full day!) is up, new post is #53!
> 
> Trip Report Day 6


 
show offoff to read tr


----------



## macraven

Here I is................


tough day today........


dawnna, i wish you could go when the other homies and myself are going.


no matter what date you do hhn, you will enjoy it.  



next year pencil your trip on the calendar for a week later....


----------



## circelli

A week later would be Thanksgiving here for us...I am not sure but I will keep that in my notes!!!! 

Okay homies that have garbage day........getter done!!


----------



## keishashadow

let's drink (coffee, although it is 5 o'clock somewhere) to a good day for all


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> *let's drink *(coffee, although it is 5 o'clock somewhere) to a good day for all




It's my 40th today, so why not>>!!??!! I told the family to buy me one of those frozen key lime pies and shove a candle in it 

Hi all - popping in for a moment - mac, you counting down the days for your trip yet?? 

Mike and Carole - sorry I missed it, Happy Belated Birthday!!

Glad to see there are so many homies counting down to HHN. We will probably wait until sometime next year.....get all the kinks worked out of HRRR and avoid the opening of Harry Potter. 

Got to go pay the boss's bills and start designing a website. Will try to catch up this weekend!!


----------



## marciemi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRACIE!!!*






*AND CONGRATS ON QUITTING SMOKING - GOOD LUCK!!!*


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus said:


> Mike and Carole - sorry I missed it, Happy Belated Birthday!!



Thank you, had good day......but

HAPPY 40TH TO YOU 

Hope you had a lovely day


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon/evening all ... 3 weeks from today and we'll be in sunny Orlando!

*Happy Birthday Tracie! *


----------



## RAPstar

afternoon all. Nothing going on here. Hope all is well out there!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Happy 40th tlinus.  Welcome to the ranks of the middle aged.

OK day today.  Had to work, unfortunately.  A buddy of mine has a business in the wine industry, and had an extra ticket to the Napa Valley Wines trade show in Chicago.  I had court all day, so all I could do was meet her and another of our buddies at the train station.  It's such a bummer to meet my drunk buddies while I'm stone cold sober and heading back to my office in the suburbs.  Oh well.  They had a great time.

Just cuddling up with my doggie playing around on the internet.  Have a good night Homies.


----------



## macraven

i think i'm late for the party here............oh my...

happy birthday tracie.
40 is the new 35.

someone is calling my name now.
i'll be back later.

probably after midnight 

i bet the card game will be over by then.......


----------



## macraven

ok, i'm back.

looks like i missed the party again.
drats......


----------



## circelli

good Thursday morning to you homies!!!!!

have a GREAT day

I hope you had a GREAT birthday tlinus


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> ok, i'm back.
> 
> looks like i missed the party again.
> drats......


add me to the ranks, sorry tracie...





 hope it was a great day!


----------



## tlinus

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.....40 was traumatizing to me. Until one of my friends told me I can still party like a 20 year old


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes.....40 was traumatizing to me. Until one of my friends told me I can still party like a 20 year old


 I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## coastermom

Happy Birthday Tracie ... My Dh will be 40 in a few weeks nothing  planned because our sitter backed out and we are stuck here now ..UGH 

Ds is goiong to be 8 on Friday baking cup cakes now and then off to the crazy rat race of pick ups from school. 

So worked the lst two days and I want to know how many moms work full time and how do you get everything done ??? I am just besides myself on how you guys do it ...


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon Homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... Happy Thursday!!


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Hello all!

Hope all is well.  Happy (belated) birthday tlinus!

I can weigh in on working moms and non-working moms... I've done both and both are hard, in different ways.

When I stayed at home with kiddies (7 years), I was busy all day long.  House was never clean and I couldn't catch up.  But, was around for the kids (babies then!) and enjoyed being there.

Then I went to work full time.  And all heck broke loose... no seriously, I don't get everything done. I buy cupcakes, I don't bake them.  And now the kids help (sort of) cleaning the house.  

I do however know of women who work AND get it all done.  I view them with deep suspicion...   And I don't think they sleep.. at all...

And as for me, now I'm unemployed, but still working full time hours, for no pay...  talk about the worst of all worlds!!  Craziness.

Best to all,
E


----------



## macraven

a quick drive by while i am working.......i'm taking off work the last week of september in order to get things together for my trip...


will be back on tonight.


eprv, so good to see you here today!
now i'm smiling...

mary, i worked with 3 littles at home before.
and i worked when they were older and teens.

i started a system and stayed with it.
only did certain things in the house on designated days.
planned meals in advance and did some pre cooking/prep on the weekends.

only cleaned the house on weekends or when off work.
did classroom teaching then went to subbing long term jobs.
that way i always knew my schedule.

now i only sub days and avoid the long term jobs.

i still plan my days in advance and dinners also.
never know what days i will be gone to work if i take late calls.

you can do it.
you'll get through these years.

it is the teen years that will kill you.......
they never remember anything until the day of.  makes it difficult to keep a plan then.

hi to all the homies.
you missed a great card game last night.
i won every game....


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey everyone.Quiet lately on this thread.

All this talk about 40'th B-Days,mine is in a couple of months Man the years flew bye!!But I can still party like its 1999.I might test that theory out.

Happy B-Day tlinus and anyone else i might have missed.*


----------



## coastermom

Mac .... The older two are in the teen years and making me CRAZY !!!

If I had a sitter for the little guy I would go full time to work  but it is so hard to get someone to do it and well I have it pretty good now with only working 3 days ...


Making cupcakes for the little guys big birthday he is going to be 8 YEARS OLD where has the time gone ??? 

Night Night all


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Been reading the new Dan Brown book "The Lost Symbol". Pretty good so far (only 100 pages in). I updated my Pre-TR today, only a little over 2 weeks left!!


----------



## macraven

the place is empty here tonight......


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Evening all. Been reading the new Dan Brown book "The Lost Symbol". Pretty good so far (only 100 pages in). I updated my Pre-TR today, only a little over 2 weeks left!!



Good Morning all,  I`m reading that too, think it may be his best book yet  Don`t want to put it down.

Only thing is housework is being a little neglected and ironing is piling up again 

Sat last on my own last night,  book in one hand and chardonnay in the other.......bliss 

Heading off to work soon, another grey miserable day here again. Got a friend coming for lunch though, so looking forward to that.....especially as she wants to see the holiday pics.................think i know them by heart now!

Have a good Friday


----------



## macraven

darn !
i just missed carole.



happy friday homies.
it is finally here......


----------



## circelli

happy Friday  homies 

I am almost in signle digits for my countdown !! 

The weekend is almost here, I can hardly wait....MORE football!!


----------



## keishashadow

football is a passion hereand a part-time employer for my 2 older boyz

fast & furious comes the days for those about to depart for the  motherland...i expect pictures

we're still enjoying mid to upper 70's here, darn fall looming large...enjoy the weekend all!


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY FRIDAY 

Big day in our house and big weekend to follow 

Today is little Vinnys 8th birthday .. I cant believe it where did the time go???

Out to dinner tonight after soccer for my DD and then cake here . Saturday we are going with friends to Six Flags for his birthday and Sunday we SLEEP ..LOL 

Hope everyone has a great weekend...


----------



## tlinus

Happy 8th birthday, Vinny!!










(sorry, I was hungry!!)


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and TGIF!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies and  Vinny*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Friday to all ...


----------



## macraven

jobs keep me from the real world of the homies. 



a big happy birthday to vinny!
eat lots of ice cream today...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> darn !
> i just missed carole.




You were still up mac????????????? 

I don`t know when I last stayed up past 11.30pm, except on holiday maybe! 

(Probably took me 3 days to recover) 

Little question for anyone who may know.

We loved the coffee that was in the Royal Pacific, the stuff in the rooms for the machine. Can you buy that anywhere or is it just for exclusive use in the hotels.

I could have drunk gallons of the stuff, and normally I only drink one or two coffees a day, I`m more of a tea person.....................unless it`s friday night then I`m more of a chardonnay girl


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> You were still up mac?????????????
> 
> I don`t know when I last stayed up past 11.30pm, except on holiday maybe!
> 
> (Probably took me 3 days to recover)
> 
> Little question for anyone who may know.
> 
> We loved the coffee that was in the Royal Pacific, the stuff in the rooms for the machine. Can you buy that anywhere or is it just for exclusive use in the hotels.
> 
> I could have drunk gallons of the stuff, and normally I only drink one or two coffees a day, I`m more of a tea person.....................unless it`s friday night then I`m more of a chardonnay girl



i know Gloria Jean website sells that same coffee used at rph.
there are other places also that carry it but since you are across the pond, i know you can order online with GJ.

yea, went to be at 3:00 this morning and back up at 6.
it's a long day trying to work.

off of my break in a couple.
smell youse later this evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac will have a look on there for it. 

You should have an early night tonight 

I would have been asleep at my desk if I only had 3 hours sleep


----------



## macraven

there are other places on line that sell the emeril coffee.
i don't know what stores you have across the pond that's why i didn't give the names of the ones here that sell the coffee.

did you check emeril's website?

it also comes in hot chocolate form and teas.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... and now, a special treat for all you homies ... a sneak peek at hubby's costume for Screamfest 



































Getting ready for a day at the office...


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... and now, a special treat for all you homies ... a sneak peek at hubby's costume for Screamfest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a day at the office...





SPFX silicone mask (it could be CFX but I'm going with my first response)!!!!  That is freaking sweeeeeeet!!!!!  Great job on the wardrobe as well!  Give Mr Pooh my highest regards.....you two are the coolest Halloween peeps ever!  Why aren't you our neighbors??  






[/IMG]


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys!  Quick flyby with the last segment in my trip report for anyone still interested:

*Trip Report - Day 7*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Saturday and Happy Weekend to all



Mad Hattered said:


> SPFX silicone mask (it could be CFX but I'm going with my first response)!!!!  That is freaking sweeeeeeet!!!!!  Great job on the wardrobe as well!  Give Mr Pooh my highest regards.....you two are the coolest Halloween peeps ever!  Why aren't you our neighbors??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love the pic of your guys ... and you're right - it is SPFX  

Mr. Pooh says thank you for the kind regards and wanted me to let you know he preferred the SPFX one as the CFX had too much space around the eyes


----------



## Metro West

Mac....this is for you:





I'm sure you remember where this is...don't you?


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hi guys!  Quick flyby with the last segment in my trip report for anyone still interested:
> 
> *Trip Report - Day 7*



i really enjoy reading your report marcie.
i am going there now to keep up with it!




Metro West said:


> Mac....this is for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you remember where this is...don't you?




YOU BET I DO............THE KEWLEST SHOW !!!

thanks metro!

i can't wait to see it this year.
it is on for a 3 year contract and sad to say, this is year 3 for RHPS.


----------



## macraven

Bonny.......

Lee looks GREAT !!

what a transformation.
kewl


how in the world can you beat what he is going to wear?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening homies.Lee that is one great costume.Your def the MC of holloween.How long does it take to get it all on?*


----------



## macraven

donald, what is the first day you will be at universal when i am there?
do you and mrs donald come the day before i check in?


----------



## donaldduck352

*We check in on the 8'th and check out on the 10'th from RPR.*


----------



## macraven

i check in there on the 8th also.
i should be there in the early morning.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Have a great day!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all .. 



macraven said:


> Bonny.......
> 
> Lee looks GREAT !!
> 
> what a transformation.
> kewl
> 
> how in the world can you beat what he is going to wear?


Lee says thanks ... and there is no way I'll beat his costume this year.



donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening homies.Lee that is one great costume.Your def the MC of holloween.How long does it take to get it all on?*


It actually takes two people once he has the mask on (yes he needs help dressing himself ) ... although it doesn't take too long


----------



## macraven

afternoon homies.

this is my final week in getting my dump in order before i leave for the sunshine state.

my goal this week is to clear out the single car garage so my car can be in it while i am gone.


i might need 2 weeks to accomplish this task.......


----------



## RAPstar

Bonny, Lee looks great! Can't wait to see that in person!! 

Long weekend, tired Robert is tired. But 2 WEEKS LEFT!!!


----------



## macraven

single digits for me..........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> single digits for me..........



Show off! 

lol


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...have a great Monday!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> single digits for me..........


 
u been waiting....

bonny - the mr looks a bit ruff around the edges

good week all


----------



## circelli

I must say 8 days and we will be at Universal Studios!!! 

Can't wait, neither can the kids........


----------



## marciemi

I know Mac saw it already, but I added a montage of Stephen before/after Disney shots from our trip and older trips.  Stop by if you get a chance!

*Stephen Montage*


----------



## Coach81

Morning everyone!  Grats to all of you that are heading to Orlando soon!  Have a great trip!


----------



## macraven

Coach, wanna come along?

the more homies, the merrier.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... 

... we shouldn't have to turn on the furnace in September


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... we shouldn't have to turn on the furnace in September


 Furnace? I'm still running my A/C!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Furnace? I'm still running my A/C!


  This time of year is really wonky weather wise.  Past few days it's been very cool here - needed long pants and hoodies/jackets, especially in the evenings.  Evening/night temps can be around 5c (41F) and daytime around 22c (70F).


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> ... we shouldn't have to turn on the furnace in September



i hear you homie.

when our temps are in the 40's at night, the furnace is on.

and yes, our furnace was turned on already also...

but, not until after labor day this year.......


btw, i packed my suitcase the past week.
all summer clothes in it since i couldn't wear them here.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Furnace? I'm still running my A/C!



I`m not at all jealous 

It`s freezing here today, I had my gloves on this morning heading out to work, and our heating has been on most of the day. It blowing a gale and chucking it down with rain  Not nice at all.

But, the family think I`ve neglected them as I`ve just posted the latest on my trippie. I have new respect for people who do really long ones, it takes forever!!!

Mac.......my summer clothes will hibernate now till next June now, as that will be when we next get any decent weather.

I was so born to be a Floridian


----------



## keishashadow

our temps have dipped to upper 40's, low 50's @ night; managing to reach mid to high 70's for last few weeks & i hope it holds fall be darned!

i try not to put the furnace on until mid Nov & tell family to throw on another sweater (have to pay for my travel habit somehow)

so close for so many of you, cool beans


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Got my hairs cut today for the trip. Day off tomorrow, gonna start washing up my shirts and getting preliminary packing started. Watching Heroes right now. Be back soon.


----------



## macraven

i packed my folders.
that's it so far.

i have separate folders for the motherland and the darkside.


as long as i have my tickets for everything, all else is immaterial.

clothes are highly over rated.......

i did buy two boxes of cookies to put in my suitcase.

looks like i am good to go.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i packed my folders.
> that's it so far.
> 
> i have separate folders for the motherland and the darkside.
> 
> 
> as long as i have my tickets for everything, all else is immaterial.
> 
> clothes are highly over rated.......
> 
> i did buy two boxes of cookies to put in my suitcase.
> 
> looks like i am good to go.



Yay!!! Ugh, I wish mine were closer. What kind of cookies?


----------



## macraven

the good kind.

it is like the girl scout smores.

chocolate with carmel in them.


i'll probably eat both boxes up on the plane on the way down.
unless i eat them up later this week.....


i did pack up a box to mail to myself at the resort.
it is a goody bag type of box.  
that's all i can say so i won't spoil my surprise. 

i took it to the post office and had it weighed.
holy cow.
it will cost me $42.xx to send it ......


it will almost be cheaper to take a second suitcase and pay the $50/rt for it.

i planned to pack light this trip and take only the basics to wear.
i figured one suitcase and it wouldn't be packed tightly.

i'm taking 2 now.

if i over pack and go beyond the weight limit for one suitcase, that would be an additional $100 to 150 extra charge.

i have spent my free time shopping for the box.
i think i bought too much stuff.......

i should think about packing the clothes suitcase........


----------



## RAPstar

I'm gonna try to pack light and take my main suitcase as a carry-on and then check it on the way back, if needed, to carry-on my souvie bag. The only problem is the liquid/gel allowances. But I figure I only need to take toothpaste and deodorant and get sunscreen in FL. Maybe.


----------



## keishashadow

few more hours & it will officially be fall, goody, goody gumdrops - not

mac - ive never tried mailing a box to WDW.  how does that work, u send it to urself @ the resort?  i used to have staples deliver water until they put the kabosh on that.  We usually stop @ Goodings or some other place, still the prices for groceries, even soda & water r outrageous...cost of living has to be a killer in MCO.  btw, make sure to eat a MM rice krispie thang for me...more stuff stuck on it the better

andy - no spoilers please, yet how did u like hero?  i tvo'd it for later in week & watched house instead


----------



## Coach81

Morning all!  Hope everyone is having a good day!  Working through the week...


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> few more hours & it will officially be fall, goody, goody gumdrops - not
> 
> mac - ive never tried mailing a box to WDW.  how does that work, u send it to urself @ the resort?  i used to have staples deliver water until they put the kabosh on that.  We usually stop @ Goodings or some other place, still the prices for groceries, even soda & water r outrageous...cost of living has to be a killer in MCO.  btw, make sure to eat a MM rice krispie thang for me...more stuff stuck on it the better
> 
> andy - no spoilers please, yet how did u like hero?  i tvo'd it for later in week & watched house instead



Looks to be a good season so far, Janet!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

2 weeks from tomorrow and we'll be in Florida!!!



RAPstar said:


> Evening all. Got my hairs cut today for the trip. Day off tomorrow, gonna start washing up my shirts and getting preliminary packing started. Watching Heroes right now. Be back soon.


Glad to hear you got all your hairs cut not just one hair ...  


macraven said:


> i packed my folders.
> that's it so far.
> 
> i have separate folders for the motherland and the darkside.
> 
> as long as i have my tickets for everything, all else is immaterial.
> 
> clothes are highly over rated.......
> 
> i did buy two boxes of cookies to put in my suitcase.
> 
> looks like i am good to go.


My folder has been ready for a while now ... park & HHN tickets are in my wallet ... no cookies for our suitcases but there will be some "friends" making the trip with us 


macraven said:


> the good kind.
> 
> it is like the girl scout smores.
> 
> chocolate with carmel in them.
> 
> 
> i'll probably eat both boxes up on the plane on the way down.
> unless i eat them up later this week.....


Will you be sharing those cookies with the rest of us???   




macraven said:


> i did pack up a box to mail to myself at the resort.
> it is a goody bag type of box.
> that's all i can say so i won't spoil my surprise.
> 
> i took it to the post office and had it weighed.
> holy cow.
> it will cost me $42.xx to send it ......
> 
> 
> it will almost be cheaper to take a second suitcase and pay the $50/rt for it.
> 
> i planned to pack light this trip and take only the basics to wear.
> i figured one suitcase and it wouldn't be packed tightly.
> 
> i'm taking 2 now.
> 
> if i over pack and go beyond the weight limit for one suitcase, that would be an additional $100 to 150 extra charge.
> 
> i have spent my free time shopping for the box.
> i think i bought too much stuff.......
> 
> i should think about packing the clothes suitcase........


I always overpack - you'd think with all the trips we've taken since 2003, I'd have learned to pack light  ... and I think I know some of the things in that goody box


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> few more hours & it will officially be fall, goody, goody gumdrops - not
> 
> mac - ive never tried mailing a box to WDW.  how does that work, u send it to urself @ the resort?  i used to have staples deliver water until they put the kabosh on that.  We usually stop @ Goodings or some other place, still the prices for groceries, even soda & water r outrageous...cost of living has to be a killer in MCO.  btw, make sure to eat a MM rice krispie thang for me...more stuff stuck on it the better



i have been sending boxes to myself at the motherland for years.
i put in it candy and edible items.
also toss in glo bracelets.

just address it to the hotel you stay at.
at the bottom left corner, list your arrival date and name and over that, HOLD.

never had a problem with it.

they keep all boxes in a cooled area.
that way my peanut butter cups don't melt and get swishy from the suitcase i carry with.
i time it so it arrivals the day before i do.


*just taking a few minutes break from working to come here to see the homies!*






Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> 2 weeks from tomorrow and we'll be in Florida!!!
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you got all your hairs cut not just one hair ...
> 
> My folder has been ready for a while now ... park & HHN tickets are in my wallet ... no cookies for our suitcases but there will be some "friends" making the trip with us
> 
> Will you be sharing those cookies with the rest of us???
> 
> 
> 
> I always overpack - you'd think with all the trips we've taken since 2003, I'd have learned to pack light  ... and I think I know some of the things in that goody box



of course i will share my treasures with youse!!

i usually pack the night before i leave.
i'm already stressed so what problem is it to be more stressed at that time.

this time i did the folders up as i received tickets and emails.
nothing like looking for that type of items at midnight, hours before i leave the house. 



this year i did put aside a couple of pairs of shorts and tops, socks a few weeks ago.
we haven't had summer weather yet here so i figured, why not ....


----------



## circelli

Picture day for my ds's on Thursday..they can't just say the pose & colour of the background I have to choose....5 different poses, 5 different colours ???  I want it EASY 

In 1 week today I will be in FLORIDA!!!!
We are having one heck of a humid day here....it is the first day of fall today!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

* everyone.Looks like alot of homies heading to Orlando real soon.Don't worry its plenty hot and humid here still,so pack shorts!!*


----------



## keishashadow

picture day @ skool, most always goofy...whatever happened to handing kids a comb before their turn?

i have a feeling most of us don't sleep the night before our vacations anyway, why not pack then to pass the time?  

mac thanks for the detailed scoop.  Honestly, im surprised the resorts still accept packages anyway...thinking possible security issues


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> picture day @ skool, most always goofy...whatever happened to handing kids a comb before their turn?
> 
> i have a feeling most of us don't sleep the night before our vacations anyway, why not pack then to pass the time?
> 
> mac thanks for the detailed scoop.  Honestly, im surprised the resorts still accept packages anyway...thinking possible security issues



CSR is the only one that has a charge for holding parcels for guests.
any of the resorts at the motherland that are also convention centers have that charge too.


----------



## macraven

man, have i been busy today.

i'm just now getting back to the thread.


i decided this evening to repack my suitcase of surprises.
i had to take the stuff out of the box and it still weighs 42 lbs.

one nice thing about it, i'll be coming back home with an empty suitcase or maybe just dirty clothes in that one.
that sounds like a plan!

i received my mailer from the darkside today.
good things happening for ap  holders up thru the 15th of october.
woo hoo......

tonight i plan to clean out some shelves in my basement.
tomorrow is garbage day and i always have to throw something out that is useless.

dawnna, i know you are excited about your trip.
i hope it is the bestest one this year for you!

where is scotlass?
i have her pb cups all packed in my goodies suitcase.

if she fails to show up, i'll have to force the homies on the RIP tour to eat them up......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i received my mailer from the darkside today.
> good things happening for ap  holders up thru the 15th of october.
> woo hoo......
> 
> where is scotlass?
> i have her pb cups all packed in my goodies suitcase.
> 
> if she fails to show up, i'll have to force the homies on the RIP tour to eat them up......



We don't get the mailer - I think because we live outside the US 

... and no worries - if you don't get to give scotlass her PB Cups, you can give them to me ... I absolutely  PB Cups!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Get back to packing, Donkeys!!!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Get back to packing, Donkeys!!!






i'm still playing on the computer and forgot to do packing.

thanks for the encouragement homie....


----------



## RAPstar

I haven't started packing yet. I at least did get some of my clothes washed. Mom still has to unpack before I start to pack (we only have one suitcase). But I do have a duffel bag I could possibly use. I will check in a few with what I've washed and see how much room I have.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and Happy Hump Day! 

Two more days until.....HHN 19! 

I'm glowing with the news of Blackstone's purchase of Busch Entertainment.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

no mailer here, yet


----------



## circelli

Thanks Mac..... I believe that EVERYONE deserves a GREAT vacation but DH needs this more than he can imagine...there is nothing like seeing your kids get that smile on their face and start jumping up and down adout The Cat in the Hat 
My ds's suitcases are packed, my suitcase is half packed with DH's stuff...I keep changing my mind about my stuff 
Get your garbage out homies it's WEDNESDAY


----------



## Coach81

Morning all.. to all that are leaving soon.. have a great time!!!  Meanwhile.. for the rest of us.. at least it's hump day!


----------



## marciemi

One of the last trip report posts - this is just an overall summary of thoughts:

*Trip Report Summary*

I'm still waiting for my photopass CD and will add some pics from that once we get it!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ... 



Mad Hattered said:


> Get back to packing, Donkeys!!!



   I'll still be packing the night before we leave!


----------



## frequency

I'm so jealous.  It sounds like lots of you guys will be down there soon!  I hope you write some trips reports of some kind.

I still have 3 months til I go.


lindalinda


----------



## RAPstar

I'm packed!!! lol Well, not 100%. Still have to gather toiletries and have a couple things left to wash that can wait till next week. Then have to go by the Dollar Tree and get some cheap $1 ponchos and maybe a small thing of sunscreen....but I can get sunscreen in FL.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Got camera ready,the day off,express passes bought I'm so ready for Friday.The only downer is no zombie drill team this year .They were so fun to watch last year!!

Got the kids in tow so we will be doing Stay&Scream.Wanted to do AP RSVP but not in the budget.

For the ones that dont know,DD is 18 and DS is 16 and they love HHN as much as us!!*


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Morning all and Happy Hump Day!
> 
> Two more days until.....HHN 19!
> 
> I'm glowing with the news of Blackstone's purchase of Busch Entertainment.



Woot !!

head over to the wolf site.
reviews are listed from employee night.



circelli said:


> Thanks Mac..... I believe that EVERYONE deserves a GREAT vacation but DH needs this more than he can imagine...there is nothing like seeing your kids get that smile on their face and start jumping up and down adout The Cat in the Hat
> My ds's suitcases are packed, my suitcase is half packed with DH's stuff...I keep changing my mind about my stuff
> *Get your garbage out homies it's WEDNESDAY*



mine was out and over stuffed.
i stood by the g. can this afternoon to make sure he would take all of the crap.  i had boxes, bins, etc and hoped he would take it.

you all will have a great time at the darkside...
i am still sorry i will be missing you..



Coach81 said:


> Morning all.. to all that are leaving soon.. have a great time!!!  Meanwhile.. for the rest of us.. at least it's hump day!


soon, when is soon??
sorry i will be missing you also in the sunshine state.



frequency said:


> I'm so jealous.  It sounds like lots of you guys will be down there soon!  I hope you write some trips reports of some kind.
> 
> I still have 3 months til I go.
> 
> 
> lindalinda



OUR LINDA IS BACK......YEA......
still didn't get your pw for your other screen name?
that suxs big time.

i forgot to tell you that i waved at the airport tower when i was in lexington in april.



donaldduck352 said:


> *Got camera ready,the day off,express passes bought I'm so ready for Friday.The only downer is no zombie drill team this year .They were so fun to watch last year!!
> 
> Got the kids in tow so we will be doing Stay&Scream.Wanted to do AP RSVP but not in the budget.
> 
> For the ones that dont know,DD is 18 and DS is 16 and they love HHN as much as us!!*



yes, but there will be the CHAINSAW drill team with some of our wolfie friends in it.


----------



## macraven

since we are now near the end of page 219, and postings have been slow, i don't think we will get to page 250 before october 14th.
that's when i will be back on unless i go on late oct 13th.

i'll touch base with a homie here to start up a new thread, continuation, if i find out one is needed earlier.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> since we are now near the end of page 219, and postings have been slow, i don't think we will get to page 250 before october 14th.
> that's when i will be back on unless i go on late oct 13th.
> 
> i'll touch base with a homie here to start up a new thread, continuation, if i find out one is needed earlier.



*Good plan,but with alot of the homies leaving for Orlando I doubt it will happen..*


----------



## Metro West

Good night all!


----------



## macraven

hey, where's the party?

happy thursday homies.........


----------



## keishashadow

im always happy when the garbage men take my pile of junk, so i'll party wit ya

do i hear a challenge for us to keep the board lively in the absence of the lucky ones heading to the motherland?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I guess I'd better stop pouting because I can't go and post! 

It is great to read about everyone's packing and travel plans. I know you are all going to have a blast! 

Meanwhile, I'll be at home dreaming about our Thanksgiving trip -- but it's just not the same! I'm going to twist dh's arm so we can experience HHN in the next few years. We've never been, I'm waiting for ds11 to be old enough to handle it...

Maria


----------



## Coach81

Hope everyone leaving has a fantastic time!  Happy Thursday everyone.. one more day!!!


----------



## macraven

mourning homies.
sorry, meant morning homies.


insomnia last night.
i'm dragging even with my 7 cups of coffee already.
obviously, not at work


coach, one more day....WOOT..........


Maria, you'll get to hhn 
just don't make it when homies aren't there.

i smell a meet!!


----------



## ky07

*Afternoon homies
I wish I could say it was good but my aunt passed away yesterday of breast cancer and she makes the second one on my mom's side of the family to pass away from it *


----------



## circelli

ky07 said:


> *Afternoon homies
> I wish I could say it was good but my aunt passed away yesterday of breast cancer and she makes the second one on my mom's side of the family to pass away from it *



My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family at this time


----------



## ky07

circelli said:


> My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family at this time




*Thank you *


----------



## Mad Hattered

ky07 said:


> *Afternoon homies
> I wish I could say it was good but my aunt passed away yesterday of breast cancer and she makes the second one on my mom's side of the family to pass away from it *



Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Afternoon homies
> I wish I could say it was good but my aunt passed away yesterday of breast cancer and she makes the second one on my mom's side of the family to pass away from it *



St Lawrence, 
have you and the family in my prayers.
my deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Afternoon homies
> I wish I could say it was good but my aunt passed away yesterday of breast cancer and she makes the second one on my mom's side of the family to pass away from it *



I`m so sorry to hear you have had such awful news. Thoughts and my prayers are with you. xx


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Afternoon homies
> I wish I could say it was good but my aunt passed away yesterday of breast cancer and she makes the second one on my mom's side of the family to pass away from it *


 Lawrence...I'm sorry to hear about your Aunt.


----------



## keishashadow

StL - im so sorry to hear of ur loss


----------



## donaldduck352

*From DW and I, sorry to hear about youre loss Lawrence.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... 

Lawrence - so sorry to hear about your Aunt


----------



## Mad Hattered

It is my belief that Mrs. Pooh should post a nice, close-up pic of one of Mr. Pooh's collection pieces here each night through Halloween.  Yes, I understand that you will be at Universal (when I'm not ), so in order to make up for that.....you should immediately begin.  That way it will make up for the time you are away from the board during your trip.  

What better way to get in the Halloween spirit?


----------



## Mad Hattered

And while Mrs. Pooh is busy setting that up .....check this out.  How close is YOUR nearest McDonalds?? 






[/IMG]


----------



## schumigirl

Morning all........it`s finally Friday. Just popping on to wish everyone heading out to Universal and HHN a happy trip. Really..........really looking forward to hearing about it and seeing some fab pics.
(this time last year I was there )


I think I may be working on Saturday. Don`t ever work weekends, but my boss has had to do jury service all this week, and has been told she has to go back again next week. So trying to move patients and fit some in on saturday, so have offered to work. Was planning to work on the rest of my trip report, but I`ll catch up witht that. Anyway have a good weekend whatever your doing


----------



## Coach81

Sorry to hear the sad news.

Unfortunately.. as a personal trainer, and a high school coach, I work just about every weekend...

Tonight we will be getting our tails kicked for our homecoming game.. not looking forward to it..


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

i had to come home to post

#14,000

obviously, i have no real life


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...I'm working until noon then home to shower and change and then going to the Studios for opening night of HHN! 

Janet - If you think you have to life at 14K posts, what does that say about me with my 26K?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

Lawrence -- So sorry to hear the sad news. I will say a prayer for your family. 

Thinking about taking ds11 & friends to a local amusment park "Howl & Scream" to see how he does. Maybe he'll be ready for HHN sooner than I thought!

Maria


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> It is my belief that Mrs. Pooh should post a nice, close-up pic of one of Mr. Pooh's collection pieces here each night through Halloween.  Yes, I understand that you will be at Universal (when I'm not ), so in order to make up for that.....you should immediately begin.  That way it will make up for the time you are away from the board during your trip.
> 
> What better way to get in the Halloween spirit?



i like the way you think!
add me to the list of requests on the bonny posting...





Mad Hattered said:


> And while Mrs. Pooh is busy setting that up .....check this out.  How close is YOUR nearest McDonalds??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



i see st. louis area is covered nicely......
i could probably name most of them in that east side area.......



Coach81 said:


> Sorry to hear the sad news.
> 
> Unfortunately.. as a personal trainer, and a high school coach, I work just about every weekend...
> 
> Tonight we will be getting our tails kicked for our homecoming game.. not looking forward to it..



be a rebel.
play dirty.

jk



keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> i had to come home to post
> 
> #14,000
> 
> obviously, i have no real life



congrats homie!



Metro West said:


> Morning all...I'm working until noon then home to shower and change and then going to the Studios for opening night of HHN!
> 
> Janet - If you think you have to life at 14K posts, what does that say about me with my 26K?



no comment on that comparison.
i have no room to talk.......


metro, you will have so much fun tonight!!
i know you'll share your thoughts about hhn with us tomorrow.


----------



## ky07

*Thanks everyone for your well wishes and prayers
Its just sad cause I always thought she was alot older than me but I learned today she was only 7 years older and thats way too young to die *


----------



## circelli

Metro you will have to give us an awesome report......I know you will, but I thought I would let ya know anyways!!! May I mention here.....4 more sleeps until Florida  I am not excited...can ya tell!!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Morning all...I'm working until noon then home to shower and change and then going to the Studios for opening night of HHN!
> 
> Janet - If you think you have to life at 14K posts, what does that say about me with my 26K?


 
bird's of a feather?

wish i was flocking to HHN, have a fantastic time

just saw something re Fangoria being there, cool


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... 



Mad Hattered said:


> It is my belief that Mrs. Pooh should post a nice, close-up pic of one of Mr. Pooh's collection pieces here each night through Halloween.  Yes, I understand that you will be at Universal (when I'm not ), so in order to make up for that.....you should immediately begin.  That way it will make up for the time you are away from the board during your trip.
> 
> What better way to get in the Halloween spirit?



 ... love that idea!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Morning all...I'm working until noon then home to shower and change and then going to the Studios for opening night of HHN!



  Have a great time Todd ... and yes we expect a full report _(no spoilers though for those of us that will be there to see it for ourselves in 13 days)_


----------



## Mad Hattered

Metro West said:


> Morning all...I'm working until noon then home to shower and change and then going to the Studios for opening night of HHN!



Please report back on the Express pass offering, if any!


----------



## macraven

i'm sitting up to after midnight.
i want to read what metro has to say about opening night.



I'm leaving the light on for him.


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Slightly bad day today. My last paycheck before my trip is a whole $20 less than what I calculated. Oh wellz. Watching Medium!! I love Patricia Arquette.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> It is my belief that Mrs. Pooh should post a nice, close-up pic of one of Mr. Pooh's collection pieces here each night through Halloween.  Yes, I understand that you will be at Universal (when I'm not ), so in order to make up for that.....you should immediately begin.  That way it will make up for the time you are away from the board during your trip.
> 
> What better way to get in the Halloween spirit?



Since you suggested it and mac seconded it, I asked Lee and he's agreed to send me pics of one piece per day until Halloween.

Piece #1 is his Jack puppet from the theatre scene in American Werewolf in London. There were only a few of these made and Lee was able to get his hands on the artists's own Master Copy.


----------



## Mad Hattered

CLASSIC!!!!  I knew you would come through!   This is going to ROCK!!!  Thank you, Bonnie and Lee.......just remember....keep clear of the moors.


----------



## Metro West

Evening all! I posted my "trip report" if you want to read it:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2293782


----------



## macraven

thanks homie!!

i read and posted on it.


are you holding off on bill and teds and rhps for sunday night?



so glad i left the light on here for you.

i figured it you saw that, you would post........


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> are you holding off on bill and teds and rhps for sunday night?


----------



## keishashadow

glad i saw the pic of 'jack' this am instead of pre-bedtime last nightvery cool

lots of rain here this weekend, we need it...all the better to wash away the remnants of the G20 protestors who came & mucked things up royally here this week.


----------



## macraven

i decided to make my list of things to pack today.

man, this could take me hours.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i decided to make my list of things to pack today.
> 
> man, this could take me hours.........



I love packing, its a good job as I have 2 strapping men in our house who wouldn`t know where to begin with what to bring on our jollies  

Don`t like the unpacking coming home though  

When are you off on your trip mac?? It will be quiet on here when you`re gone


----------



## donaldduck352

*Had such A great time lastnight.Of coarse with my luck it comes with a price.I had my crew working this morning to put mirrors in a home gym.Well I cut and sanded all the mirrors Thursday eve and Friday morning.All they had to do is drive to the jobsite and install them.Easy you would think.Well they stopped at a store to get coffee and on the way out they hit the curb.
I thought I got A few good scares last night till I recieved A call on my cell At 7:30AM.They told me where they were at and I drove there to find this>>





The strap broke when the truck rocked and $900 worth are in the dumpster now!!*


----------



## keishashadow

oh notell us u have insurance


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> oh notell us u have insurance



*Yes but the deductible is so high.Thats why I took pics.I just pray that it will be covered,won't know till Monday.Talking about biting nails.....
And people wonder why I'm so stressed all the time.*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Yes but the deductible is so high.Thats why I took pics.I just pray that it will be covered,won't know till Monday.Talking about biting nails.....*
> _*And people wonder why I'm so stressed all the time.*_


 
im pulling for u insurance is a bear, shame u have to balance deductibles & then worry re coverage increasing if u do use it.


----------



## RAPstar

5 more work days. And I know all of them will be very long. Watching Dexter. <3


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> im pulling for u insurance is a bear, shame u have to balance deductibles & then worry re coverage increasing if u do use it.



*Thats the catch I got to worry about Monday.Do I eat the cost?Or do I let the preimums rise?
I do have the job bid-out that I will break even to just re-cut and I WILL drive the truck.I'll let ya know Monday.Gottta keep a stiff upper lip cause I think 10more grey hairs popped up today. Why cant I find A job with less sress!!!
With that,I got me A cooler of cold ones to forget (for now)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> CLASSIC!!!!  I knew you would come through!   This is going to ROCK!!!  Thank you, Bonnie and Lee.......just remember....keep clear of the moors.




Glad you liked it! 

Here's Collection-Piece-Of-The-Day #2...David from the Lost Boys. This is one of only two silicone copies produced (largely due to the fact the silicone versions were $3400 more than the $800 resin versions). This one features custom made glass eyes and hand-punched hair. 
















The difference between the silicone and resin versions:


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Glad you liked it!
> 
> Here's Collection-Piece-Of-The-Day #2...David from the Lost Boys. This is one of only two silicone copies produced (largely due to the fact the silicone versions were $3400 more than the $800 resin versions). This one features custom made glass eyes and hand-punched hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between the silicone and resin versions:



*We're not worthy  You got the best collection hands down.Please keep it coming!!*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Thats the catch I got to worry about Monday.Do I eat the cost?Or do I let the preimums rise?*
> _*I do have the job bid-out that I will break even to just re-cut and I WILL drive the truck.I'll let ya know Monday.Gottta keep a stiff upper lip cause I think 10more grey hairs popped up today. Why cant I find A job with less sress!!!*_
> _*With that,I got me A cooler of cold ones to forget (for now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!*_


 
cheers!






bonny - not 1, but 2, lost boy keifers.


----------



## macraven

Lee, you amaze me




Mr Duck.
i'm speechless, i don't know what to suggest to you.

i feel bad you are going through this.

i tell you what, i'll have a drink so you will feel better.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...It POURED at my house last night! I don't know what it did at Universal but I only live about 20 minutes north of the parks so if anyone was at HHN last night had a bad night to go!


----------



## macraven

morning homies.

metro, i read about the downpour on another thread.
yikes !!

i have been to hhn during the hurricanes and let me tell you, it is a miserable night doing that in a downpour and high winds.

miserable, just miserable......

i hate walking around in wet undies and jeans and soaking wet shoes and socks.  

i have checked weather.com and accuweather.com
they are so different on the 10 day predictions.

accuweather has less rain and higher Real Feel and temps listed.
weather has lower temps and many days of rain.

who do i believe??

what is your take on those sites metro?


hope all have a great day.

i'll have your backs for the week......




dawnna, you about ready to take off for your darkside vacation?
i bet you don't sleep at nights in anticipation for it.

have a blast when you are there!!

and a big hello to all the other homies out there.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro, i read about the downpour on another thread.
> yikes !!
> 
> what is your take on those sites metro?


 It looks like Wednesday is the coolest day next week with a high in the mid 80's and lows in the upper 60's but...next Saturday is supposed to feel like 105 or so.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> It looks like Wednesday is the coolest day next week with a high in the mid 80's and lows in the upper 60's but...next Saturday is supposed to feel like 105 or so.



i saw that on accuweather.
that saturday is the day i go naked to the parks.
but, i will wear shoes


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> Morning all...It POURED at my house last night! I don't know what it did at Universal but I only live about 20 minutes north of the parks so if anyone was at HHN last night had a bad night to go!



Hi Todd
  I got a lot of Facebook mobile updates during the night about the rain from some of my peeps over at CSW.  Most were stuck in bars while it rained. So of course I had to reply how they could be stuck in a lot worse places during a downpour 
-Mike

*Less than 3 weeks from now, I'll be at the parks, (or just chillin' at Westgate Palace) getting excited for my first of 8 nights at HHN, I am getting so antsy to get down to Orlando!*  I NEED this vacation in a big way! We're going to Kennedy Space Center, Seaworld, and Blue Man Group this year as well! This is taken for granted, but we'll visit Old Town a few times


----------



## Metro West

Akdar said:


> Hi Todd
> I got a lot of Facebook mobile updates during the night about the rain from some of my peeps over at CSW.  Most were stuck in bars while it rained. So of course I had to reply how they could be stuck in a lot worse places during a downpour
> -Mike


 Hey Mike...yeah...it was coming down in buckets last night. I could not imagine being out in that mess. It's a good thing there are bars to hang out in huh?


----------



## Akdar

It rained pretty hard here in PA last night as well, but that didn't stop me from hanging on the computer and chatting with some friends at HHN, gotta love technology!


----------



## Metro West

Akdar said:


> It rained pretty hard here in PA last night as well, but that didn't stop me from hanging on the computer and chatting with some friends at HHN, gotta love technology!


----------



## RAPstar

I guess the 2 weeks of rain we had here finally made it down to Florida. lol 

Mac, don't forget to wear a smile too. It'll distract people from the nudity.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Hope the rain stays away for our trip down to FL ... we had enough of the rain in May!!


RAPstar said:


> Mac, don't forget to wear a smile too. It'll distract people from the nudity.


----------



## marciemi

Hi everyone - just dropping by to show off some Homecoming pics.  All 3 boys went - Eric got a date at the last minute (Thu) so it was his first real time out with a girl - although they're just "friends"!  Matt and Stephen of course went with their girlfriends.  Just a few shots of them and their "gangs!"

The three Men in Black at home:











Eric and his group at Lambeau Field atrium:











Stephen and his friends:











Matt and friends (who you've seen many times before!):











First and last year of all three of them together!


----------



## circelli

PLEASE no rain...except at night when we visit Orlando 
I do intend to do a TR when we get back...just finished packing FINALLY 
We are off to Detroit tomorrow night and our flight leaves from Detroit in the morning...I will be in the parks by 2 pm on Tuesday!! 
I will get on here tomorrow to say adios, I might even get a post in while we are at RPR!!


----------



## macraven

marcie, i thought matt and his gf broke up earlier this year.
i remember the saga of it.

what's up?
did they get back together.

well, love is blind.......



dawnna, sending mummy dust for no rain when you are there.
the weather looks like no rain this week until the weekend.

i know you are excited for this trip!

i won't be around to read what you post while at the darkside.
i'll catch up with it when i return mid october.

have a great flight and time!!


----------



## marciemi

Hey Mac - yeah, they were only broken up for about 3 weeks - been back together for another 3 months since then - over 2 1/2 years together total.  I think not quite as serious this time - working on enjoying their senior year together and sticking their heads in the sand about what will happen come next year!


----------



## RAPstar

8 days left here! Been researching bus trips to and from the hotel. The easiest is going to be Sea World since its only 2 miles form the hotel (heck, I could almost walk that, but I won't! ). I also noticed the Orlando Premium Outlets are about a mile away, so I might make the walk there one night after the park. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *We're not worthy  You got the best collection hands down.Please keep it coming!!*



Lee's really happy you guys are liking his stuff. Here's today's piece...this one is from the movie Pet Sematary:


----------



## RAPstar

Ewww, you can see his brains!!! lol Is that Herman Munster I spy.....without his make-up of course. I just don't know his real name.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.That job is so jinxed(the one that my guys broke the mirrors).I re-cut everything this morning and loaded on a trailer,went to set the 1'st one and SNAP in the corner.We got everything set but the one.I gave up and called it A day.The guys were so worried allday cause I didn't talk at all.I'm still alittle peeved but I wont fire them they got family's.Don't think it didn't cross my mind tho.Maybe A cut in pay if insuarence don't cover it.Know more tomorrow..*


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hey Mac - yeah, they were only broken up for about 3 weeks - been back together for another 3 months since then - over 2 1/2 years together total.  I think not quite as serious this time - working on enjoying their senior year together and sticking their heads in the sand about what will happen come next year!



nice, new avatar pic.
so, the spanish is picking up, eh.....



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Lee's really happy you guys are liking his stuff. Here's today's piece...this one is from the movie Pet Sematary:



i love these!!!




donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all.That job is so jinxed(the one that my guys broke the mirrors).I re-cut everything this morning and loaded on a trailer,went to set the 1'st one and SNAP in the corner.We got everything set but the one.I gave up and called it A day.The guys were so worried allday cause I didn't talk at all.I'm still alittle peeved but I wont fire them they got family's.Don't think it didn't cross my mind tho.Maybe A cut in pay if insuarence don't cover it.Know more tomorrow..*



let them worry...........getting the silent treatment will make them tremble.
tell them they all owe you a week of lunches each.
4 dudes = a month of free lunches.
home made stuff or drive thru...


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Ewww, you can see his brains!!! lol Is that Herman Munster I spy.....without his make-up of course. I just don't know his real name.



*I cant remember his name either,but your correct!!

Another great pic Bon-Lee!!!!Keep them comming,loving them..*


----------



## circelli

macraven said:


> dawnna, sending mummy dust for no rain when you are there.
> the weather looks like no rain this week until the weekend.
> 
> i know you are excited for this trip!
> 
> i won't be around to read what you post while at the darkside.
> i'll catch up with it when i return mid october.
> 
> have a great flight and time!!




Thanks Mac!!  I hope you have a great trip also....no rain for you either!!!
Not looking forward to the flight ( I hate flying)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *I cant remember his name either,but your correct!!*



Actually you're both wrong. I just checked with Lee and the character's name was Victor Pascow and he was played by Brad Greenquist.


----------



## Mad Hattered

LOVIN IT B/L!!!  So old school right off the bat!!!!


----------



## macraven

i'm putting off the packing still.
it's too boring.


anyone up for a card game tonight?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm putting off the packing still.
> it's too boring.
> 
> 
> anyone up for a card game tonight?



lol. If you forget to pack you can borrow some of my clothes, mac. Though I don't think they'll fit you well.  I'd love to play a round of go fish, but I have to hit the hay in a few.


----------



## macraven

i'll only play with you if you don't cheat.
and if you don't yell at me when i do cheat....


i figure i will throw some clothes in the suitcase and call it done.
of course, things might not match but who cares.

what i don't pack, i can buy down there.


----------



## macraven

monday morning homies.

can't believe i beat metro here....

i am almost done packing.


i said, almost...

will be back later.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

Just spent a night at Foxwoods Casino Saturday. DH went to see Alice Cooper. Said it was the best one he's ever been to, # 23! 

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> Just spent a night at Foxwoods Casino Saturday. *DH went to see Alice Cooper*. Said it was the best one he's ever been to, # 23!
> 
> Maria


 one act i've been dying to see for (cough..) years

mac im disappointed, thought u had a time honored tradition of packing the night before

marci i was going to ask the same thing re the GF that mac did, nice they made up...u r right, hard to watch them leave the nest.

bonny - more gorei likes it!  imo the movie didn't do the book justice, King's work rarely translates to screen well.

day 4 of rain, it's now flowing sideways from the high winds; thunderstorms all night...enough already!


----------



## coastermom

Hey all , Can't tell how long it has been since I was here . Lots of work here I never sub this early in the year but I have been working  like a dog this year so far. Good for me not so good for my housework ...LOL 

Hope all the homies are good . I guess everyone is getting ready for their HHN trips . Wish I was going anywhere but with no sitters we are going no where anytime soon . UGH . 

Did get tickets for Rock Of Ages on broadway for DH and his 40th B-Day also going to do a small something or other for him if I ever get around to it . 

Day off means there is more for me to do today then on a day of work ..LOL lots of floors to mop , rooms to clear through and  to do . 

Talk to everyone soon .


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> Just spent a night at Foxwoods Casino Saturday. DH went to see Alice Cooper. Said it was the best one he's ever been to, # 23!
> 
> Maria



i love the concerts Alice gives.
so kewl !



keishashadow said:


> one act i've been dying to see for (cough..) years
> 
> *mac im disappointed, thought u had a time honored tradition of packing the night before*
> 
> marci i was going to ask the same thing re the GF that mac did, nice they made up...u r right, hard to watch them leave the nest.
> 
> bonny - more gorei likes it!  imo the movie didn't do the book justice, King's work rarely translates to screen well.
> 
> day 4 of rain, it's now flowing sideways from the high winds; thunderstorms all night...enough already!



we got your rain and high winds........so kind of you to share with another homie...

well, packed i am but tomorrow i will probably unpack around midnight and see what i did pack.
#1 reason why i don't pack until about 7 hours before leaving.
i am never sure if i packed everything on my list.
but then, i usually lose that list and work blindly.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

... cloudy, cool and windy here ...YUCK ... thank goodness only 9 days until we leave for sunny warm Florida!!



macraven said:


> monday morning homies.
> 
> can't believe i beat metro here....
> 
> i am almost done packing.
> 
> 
> i said, almost...
> 
> will be back later.



done??? ... I won't be done until late next Tuesday evening


----------



## circelli

Hiya Homies,

We are packed and getting ready to get outta this rain & wind!!!!
I will be at the darkside this time tomorrow!!!
I will try to post while I am there...no promises tho!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... not so fast Dawnna ...  before you leave I wanted to say ...


----------



## circelli

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... not so fast Dawnna ...  before you leave I wanted to say ...




Thanks Bonny...my kids say I will have a cake at Universal...I will have that to tie me over till then


----------



## macraven

_thanks for the heads up bonny........





Dawnna:_


----------



## macraven

does anyone know if fingernail polish can be a carry on or packed in the suitcase for flights???



the tsa site is not responding for me ..........



i do have my priorities.
i do need my nail polish.

it is in the top ten of what i have to pack.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Remember this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well insuarence wont cover it.Would of been if the truck got hit by another vehicle.The deductubale would been $500.
But on A brighter note I did pick-up another contracter Today.They are building 85 duplexes and got all the insulation,drywall,mirrors and shelving!! *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> does anyone know if fingernail polish can be a carry on or packed in the suitcase for flights???
> 
> 
> 
> the tsa site is not responding for me ..........
> 
> 
> 
> i do have my priorities.
> i do need my nail polish.
> 
> it is in the top ten of what i have to pack.



Mac - nail polish is ok in checked luggage but not carry-on


----------



## RAPstar

One more work day over!! Wanna help me with a small trip problem? Its in my pre-trippie. Thanks in advance!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well homies its about that time for me.I did want too leave this picture from Friday that Purseval pointed out and we kinda got it. Well you guess what it would say,yes I'm A rebel poster!!*


----------



## macraven

donald, bad news the insurance co won't cover it.
good news you have picked up another big job.

i still say the crew each owes you a week's worth of lunches....


thanks bonny.
i ended up calling the direct tsa number.
this is only the 2nd time i have done that in a week.

of course i had to give my name and phone number and was advised the call was being recorded.

i bet i'm back on the watch list.
i was on it last year for some stupid reason due to my last name being common.

oh, donald, nice pic you gave us.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> King's work rarely translates to screen well.



Does it ever? 

Lee decided to go a little more old school with today's piece...his Christopher Lee Dracula.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Another GREAT addition to this thread!!!! Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Those photos are so cool!  

Heard from all of DH's family that is in Philippines.  Metro Manila got hit really hard.  Everyone OK, thank goodness.  Many parts look like a war zone, though.

Worked hard t


----------



## macraven

i was watching that tonight on the news.
just awful of what those people have to go through.


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> Hiya Homies,
> 
> We are packed and getting ready to get outta this rain & wind!!!!
> I will be at the darkside this time tomorrow!!!
> I will try to post while I am there...no promises tho!!


 
promises, promiseshave a great trip! i bet BD cake tastes better in FLA.



Niki Andiokno said:


> Those photos are so cool!
> 
> Heard from all of DH's family that is in Philippines. Metro Manila got hit really hard. Everyone OK, thank goodness. Many parts look like a war zone, though.
> 
> Worked hard t


 
scary...also saw how 2 US servicemen killed while stepping on landmine in southern portion of state, suspected terrorism...even scarier

not to be confused with the _good,_ scary stuff bonny is postinghand that dude a napkin...he's drooling.

mac somebody's watching youmy 2 dudes w/the same name had that issue for years, couldn't even printout boarding passes a couple of times

donald, sorry to hearleast u got a new account, ying & yang?

it's oh so cold & rainy here today, weatherman predicted a long, cold winter & i picked my last tomato yesterday.


----------



## macraven

morning homies.

i hope dawnna had back up in your neighborhood to get her garbage can out wednesday......



off to the dentist down in the city.
first of many things i have to do today before the sun sets.


i'll try to come back tonight here and ketchup


----------



## Coach81

Morning all.. was done and out yesterday with a serious head cold.. still not all the way back.. but feeling better..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon/evening all ...

... 8 more days until Florida!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon/evening all ...
> 
> ... 8 more days until Florida!!!



PFFFT! Must be nice.  We are at least down to 20 as of today.   It seemed so far off 6 months ago when we booked this trip.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Evening all.*


----------



## macraven

one more wake up for me.



woot......



this is my good buh bye to youse homies.
unless i can't sleep then i will be back.
but if i don't, this is it........


i will see some of youse in the sunshine state very soon.

have fun while i am gone and play nice.

i have someone that will start the next thread if we get to page 249 before october 14th.


i'm repacking again in a few minutes.
i think i forgot something and have to check.


on the negative side, it was 45 last night 
our furnance died an hour ago.


i'm not going to even think about it.
it's a headache....


----------



## RAPstar

Have a safe flight, Mac!! See ya next week!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Have a great time, Mac!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> PFFFT! Must be nice.  We are at least down to 20 as of today.   It seemed so far off 6 months ago when we booked this trip.


20???  We hovered around 8c (about 46F) all day - the forecast for the rest of the week isn't much better ~ between 44F and 55F during the day; 26F to 37F at night 



macraven said:


> one more wake up for me.
> 
> woot......
> 
> this is my good buh bye to youse homies.
> unless i can't sleep then i will be back.
> but if i don't, this is it........
> 
> i will see some of youse in the sunshine state very soon.
> 
> have fun while i am gone and play nice.
> 
> i have someone that will start the next thread if we get to page 249 before october 14th.
> 
> i'm repacking again in a few minutes.
> i think i forgot something and have to check.
> 
> on the negative side, it was 45 last night
> our furnance died an hour ago.
> 
> i'm not going to even think about it.
> it's a headache....


Have a safe trip Mac ... enjoy your time at the motherland and we'll see you on the 8th at Finnegans after our UTH tour


----------



## RAPstar

Something I thought my homies would like:


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> 20???  We hovered around 8c (about 46F) all day - the forecast for the rest of the week isn't much better ~ between 44F and 55F during the day; 26F to 37F at night



Um, I think he meant days...until his trip! 

Just froze my rear off at a soccer game.  Currently near 40 and supposed to get into the 20's at night.  Wasn't I just eating outside less than a week ago?    So...when's summer?


----------



## donaldduck352

*See Ya next week mac.Have A safe trip and have fun at DW,see Ya on the darkside!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

marciemi said:


> Um, I think he meant days...until his trip!
> 
> Just froze my rear off at a soccer game.  Currently near 40 and supposed to get into the 20's at night.  Wasn't I just eating outside less than a week ago?    So...when's summer?



 Good....someone said it before I had to! We got down around 45 last night.  We had to actually crank the heat on this morning because the bathrooms were FREEZING.  

Come on, Bonny.  I think we are due a mask shot by now! ;-)


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...we have two beautiful days on tap for today and tomorrow...highs in the low 80's and lows in the low 60's! 

Mac and I are going to the MK for a while tonight so that should be fun! 

Have a good day!


----------



## tlinus

Metro West said:


> Morning all...we have two beautiful days on tap for today and tomorrow...highs in the low 80's and lows in the low 60's!
> 
> Mac and I are going to the MK for a while tonight so that should be fun!
> 
> Have a good day!



Give her a hug from us homies!!!!

Enjoy your plethera of visitors in the coming weeks, Todd. One of these days it will be the Bean Family


----------



## tlinus

RAPstar said:


> Something I thought my homies would like:


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> Morning all...we have two beautiful days on tap for today and tomorrow...highs in the low 80's and lows in the low 60's!
> 
> Mac and I are going to the MK for a while tonight so that should be fun!
> 
> Have a good day!



*I know,walked outside to get the paper and WOW.Had to turn around and dig out A sweater.It was reading 52 outside.Big change from 75 and humid..*


----------



## Coach81

Weather is VERY NICE this morning!!!  Enjoy it all of you currently at the parks!!!


----------



## keishashadow

RIP mac's furnace

andy i saw that kitty pic today on lolcatz hoot!

midweek finally


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all.What beautiful weather we are having down here Finaly.It didnt get above 81 today and tonight low 50's.My A-C is enjoying the break..So am I.....*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey Scotlass please check in.DW and I would love to meet up with ya next week while your here..*


----------



## circelli

Aloha from RPR!!!
Just thought I would check in tonight....tomorrow nigh myself and DH are off to HHN!!!!
Can't wait


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> Aloha from RPR!!!
> Just thought I would check in tonight....tomorrow nigh myself and DH are off to HHN!!!!
> Can't wait



*Wish I was there  instead I gotta work.But in 9more days that will change!!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all!! Had a great day off. Finished Dexter season 3. Waiting for Eastwick to come on. Be back later!


----------



## Mad Hattered

circelli said:


> Aloha from RPR!!!
> Just thought I would check in tonight....tomorrow nigh myself and DH are off to HHN!!!!
> Can't wait



WOOHOO!!!!  Hope you have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! Had a great day off. Finished Dexter season 3. Waiting for Eastwick to come on. Be back later!



We loved Dexter when it was shown on CBS.  Then they went and took it off the air.   We don't have Showtime so sort of lost interest in it.  Perhaps we should check out the DVD sets like you.  Awesome show!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Bonny???  Where are you???  I do believe there are collection pieces to be posted!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Mad Hattered said:


> We loved Dexter when it was shown on CBS.  Then they went and took it off the air.   We don't have Showtime so sort of lost interest in it.  Perhaps we should check out the DVD sets like you.  Awesome show!!



Its really good!! I own the first 2 seasons, but haven't been able to afford season 3 cause of my trip (a kid's gotta eat! lol), so I got it on Netflix. Its probably my favorite TV....but I say that about a lot of TV shows. Watching Eastwick right now.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Bonny???  Where are you???  I do believe there are collection pieces to be posted!!!




Oops...running a bit behind schedule...sorry


----------



## RAPstar

Who is it, Bonny?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Oops...running a bit behind schedule...sorry



Dammit, Bonny!!  Why you gotta be like that?  I knew the other busts and then you go and throw one out to stump me!!!  Touch'e, my friend....Touch'e.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning homies.
B/L that ones got me stumped also!!*


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> Aloha from RPR!!!
> Just thought I would check in tonight....tomorrow nigh myself and DH are off to HHN!!!!
> Can't wait


 
aloha indeedhave fun!



RAPstar said:


> Who is it, Bonny?


 
representation of a DIS commando after one too many EMHs?

jk, im stumped too

all that dreamweaver stuff around the neckhmmm...when in doubt for horror trivia - i'll go with Poltergeist


----------



## Coach81

Morning all.. grats to all of you enjoying or soon to be enjoying HHN!!!  Me, I just have my main man Russell to look forward to tonight!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.One more day of work till the weekend!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Whassup all?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Ok Bonny,we give up.What movie is it from??Or is it homemade??Nobody in my house can figure out the character!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Ok Bonny,we give up.What movie is it from??Or is it homemade??Nobody in my house can figure out the character!!*



It's definately made by a talented professional artist but I can't figure out who the character is for the life of me.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I cann't either.The suspense is killing me..
And I got A house full of horror movie buffs!!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

3 more days!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> 3 more days!!!!!




  18 here.  Not degrees....just in case Bonny is reading...and then wants to tell us who that sculpt is....and then can go back to packing and stuff.....after she posts a new one! 

Have a great time, Dude!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good morning all.Its FRIDAY!!!*


----------



## tlinus

Hiya Homies!!!!

Color me green with envy with all these homnies going to the darkside 

It's Friday, all. Dance like nobody's watching you!!


Been busy with the two younger beans and their activities....football for the boy and field hockey for the girl. Got to hope for college money down the line, right 

looking forward to many pics and trip reports to come!!


----------



## Coach81

Good morning everyone!!!  TGIF indeed!!!  Hope everyone at the parks are having a great time!!!  One day I will make it for HHN..

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## keishashadow

i'll dance wit ya, supposed to maybe dry up & reach 70 degrees tomorrow here


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> i'll dance wit ya, supposed to maybe dry up & reach 70 degrees tomorrow here



WHooo Hoooooooo!!!!!!

Where is Bonny? I joined the game late and want to know what movie that scary lady is from


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...



donaldduck352 said:


> *Ok Bonny,we give up.What movie is it from??Or is it homemade??Nobody in my house can figure out the character!!*





Mad Hattered said:


> It's definately made by a talented professional artist but I can't figure out who the character is for the life of me.





donaldduck352 said:


> *I cann't either.The suspense is killing me..
> And I got A house full of horror movie buffs!!!!*





tlinus said:


> WHooo Hoooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Where is Bonny? I joined the game late and want to know what movie that scary lady is from


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies 

We went to HHN last night...my feet are soar!!!!
We did ALL of the houses (Frankenstein & Wolfman twice) and saw Bill & Teds!!!!

Today we have a little munchkin complianing about an ear ache???  He is napping right now so with some tylenol in him I hope all will be well!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

circelli said:


> Hey there Homies
> 
> We went to HHN last night...my feet are soar!!!!
> We did ALL of the houses (Frankenstein & Wolfman twice) and saw Bill & Teds!!!!



WOOHOO!!!!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...



OK....now you're just being evil!! 

BTW.....the wife and I went to check out Zombieland today!!   It was freaking awesome!!!!  It had some slow paced moments but overall we haven't laughed out loud at a movie as much in a loooooong time!!!  It's like Superbad meets 28 days later....who ya gonna call....?


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> Hey there Homies
> 
> We went to HHN last night...my feet are soar!!!!
> We did ALL of the houses (Frankenstein & Wolfman twice) and saw Bill & Teds!!!!
> 
> Today we have a little munchkin complianing about an ear ache???  He is napping right now so with some tylenol in him I hope all will be well!!



*Frankenstien and Wolfman are some great houses!!
How were the crowds last night?
And oh yeah I know all about the sore feet after doing HHN..It took me two days before my muscles were not sore in my legs after opening night.
Hope the little one feels better.*


----------



## Metro West

I'll be over at HHN again Sunday night...hehe.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> OK....now you're just being evil!!



I'm just evil by marriage 

Here's an easier one for today...Lee did the finishing work on it himself:


----------



## RAPstar

^WOW!!! He did great work!! Does it come with fava beans and chianti?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> ^WOW!!! He did great work!!



Just wait until you see the Wolfman he did!!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just wait until you see the Wolfman he did!!



*squee*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Lee did the finishing work too??!!!  That is freaking sweeeet!!  Serious props!!!

_You know what you look like to me, with your good bag and your cheap shoes? You look like a rube. A well scrubbed, hustling rube with a little taste. Good nutrition's given you some length of bone, but you're not more than one generation from poor white trash, are you, Agent Starling? And that accent you've tried so desperately to shed: pure West Virginia. What is your father, dear? Is he a coal miner? Does he stink of the lamp? You know how quickly the boys found you... all those tedious sticky fumblings in the back seats of cars... while you could only dream of getting out... getting anywhere... getting all the way to the FBI_


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Lee did the finishing work too??!!!  That is freaking sweeeet!!  Serious props!!!
> 
> _You know what you look like to me, with your good bag and your cheap shoes? You look like a rube. A well scrubbed, hustling rube with a little taste. Good nutrition's given you some length of bone, but you're not more than one generation from poor white trash, are you, Agent Starling? And that accent you've tried so desperately to shed: pure West Virginia. What is your father, dear? Is he a coal miner? Does he stink of the lamp? You know how quickly the boys found you... all those tedious sticky fumblings in the back seats of cars... while you could only dream of getting out... getting anywhere... getting all the way to the FBI_


----------



## circelli

The crowds for HHN on Thursday night was not bad at all!!!  The longest we had to wait was 45 minutes and that was for Saw 
My feet and legs are recovering...I think
Our youngest DH is okey dokey...I think he just had water in his ear 
We are heading to SeaWorld tomorrow, I think we are taking a taxi cause the shuttle from here goes at 10:15 am and returns at 6:30 pm....the park is open from 9 am untill 8 pm


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good Sunday morning all.3 posts allday yesterday on this thread!! This is the slowest I ever seen this thread move..*


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....

only 5 days to go...but Im soooo poorly I could just cry.

Anyhoo,Im in Orlando 9th - 23rd.

We are at IOA on the 12th and will hopefully be meetin Mac.

Universal on 15th and split day possible on 20th.

Im hoping to meet up with Bonny at the motherland.

Im way back to bed now but I will try and check in before friday.

Have a good one homies..xx


----------



## yaytezIOA

Just got back from Spooktacular at Sea World. My kids went into a sugar induced coma....and swore off candy til this morning.....then started again. Full pics.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Before I forget, I just wanted to post how much I'm enjoying Lee's masks! Really incredible, and a fantastic treat!

Maria


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... 3 more sleeps!!!

... and before I forget - Happy Birthday Laura!


----------



## RAPstar

I'm so tired! I didn't fall asleep till at least 3am.....and woke up at 7:45am!!! Oh well, hopefully this means I'll be able to get a least a good nap before I leave at 4am to go to the airport. If not, then let's hope I don't fall asleep at Sea World....or during dinner at Boma!!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Taking a break from packing to post one for today


----------



## donaldduck352

*Oh Oh I know this one.Vampire in Brooklyn w/Eddie Murphy?
If not A very overlooked movie for spec effects!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Oh Oh I know this one.Vampire in Brooklyn w/Eddie Murphy?
> If not A very overlooked movie for spec effects!!*



A swing and a miss ...


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> A swing and a miss ...



I looks like it could be a zombie from......a movie with zombies.


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> A swing and a miss ...



*Darn,I thought I got that one..
You put shoe polish on the ball..*


----------



## Akdar

yaytezIOA said:


> Just got back from Spooktacular at Sea World. My kids went into a sugar induced coma....and swore off candy til this morning.....then started again. Full pics.



My wife works at Palmer Chocolates based in Reading PA (one of the sponsors of the candy giveaway).  The promotion that Seaworld has with them involved is awesome!  Bottom line, Palmer gave Seaworld a bunch of candy (they are called Shark Bites), and in turn, Seaworld gave Palmer a bunch of Free tickets!!!!!  Awesome, we will be using them during our upcoming trip


----------



## Coach81

Morning all!  Had a great weekend.. go check out Zombieland if you get a chance.. great movie.. very funny!!!!  Bill Murray makes a perfect cameo in it!!!


----------



## tlinus

Akdar said:


> My wife works at Palmer Chocolates based in Reading PA (one of the sponsors of the candy giveaway).  The promotion that Seaworld has with them involved is awesome!  Bottom line, Palmer gave Seaworld a bunch of candy (they are called Shark Bites), and in turn, Seaworld gave Palmer a bunch of Free tickets!!!!!  Awesome, we will be using them during our upcoming trip



sounds like a fair trade to me 

Think it would work if I sent them candy?


----------



## Metro West

Latest information on the Sea World purchase:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-bk-busch-entertainment-blackstone-100509,0,6204349.story


----------



## Mad Hattered

Akdar said:


> My wife works at Palmer Chocolates based in Reading PA (one of the sponsors of the candy giveaway).  The promotion that Seaworld has with them involved is awesome!  Bottom line, Palmer gave Seaworld a bunch of candy (they are called Shark Bites), and in turn, Seaworld gave Palmer a bunch of Free tickets!!!!!  Awesome, we will be using them during our upcoming trip



We have a friend that works for AB/InBev and she just scored us some half price tickets for Seaworld.  We are headed to SeaWorld on 10-23.  Gotta check me out some Manta!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Latest information on the Sea World purchase:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-bk-busch-entertainment-blackstone-100509,0,6204349.storyhttp://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-bk-busch-entertainment-blackstone-100509,0,6204349.storyhttp://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-bk-busch-entertainment-blackstone-100509,0,6204349.storyhttp://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-bk-busch-entertainment-blackstone-100509,0,6204349.story


 
thanx for postingany more dirt on possible U selloff to comcast that was bandied about here last week?

palmer candy...yum! what a cool job that would be

ive been throwing up decorations outside for days thinking of making a coffine  Think my yuppie neighbors trying to out do us - they bought 2 blowup things...think about 20 feet each & motorized.   Hmmph, where's the creativity factor? 

darkside right around the corner for so many...don't forgot to come home


----------



## Mad Hattered

Ok, Bonny.....I'm gonna guess The Rasta Dreaded One zombie.


----------



## donaldduck352

It was so humid opening night of HHN I was soaking wet from sweating at the end of the night.It looks like its gonna be just as bad come this weekend!


----------



## Metro West

Well...um...good night all.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Ok, Bonny.....I'm gonna guess The Rasta Dreaded One zombie.



Ya mon!  

Today is a 2 for 1 deal...2 versions of the same character, Bub from Day of the Dead. The first came directly from KNB EFX and was made using the screen used appliances on a lifecast of Howard Sherman, the actor who played the zombie Bub (that's why it's completely expressionless). Lee had it signed by Howard last March. The second is an artist's interpretation of the character. It's also been signed by Howard and George Romero who directed the movie.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Lee and Bonny.....those are both cool beyond belief.  I was only aware of the second bust shown but the one from KNB is unreal!!!  Damn.....Lee's collection is WAY more intense than I originally thought!!!


----------



## Coach81

Wow.. those are way cool!!!   Morning everyone.. workin' through the week!  Trying to decide when to pull the trigger on the $99.00 tickets before the eventual price increase.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Morning all.  I'm officially at the 14 day countdown!!


----------



## ky07

*Good day homies
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## psac

Hello everyone... freaking out from the 109 degree Real Feel Temps predicted for the end of the this week... when we'll be at Universal!  Ack, wasn't supposed to be like this in October...


----------



## Mad Hattered

psac said:


> Hello everyone... freaking out from the 109 degree Real Feel Temps predicted for the end of the this week... when we'll be at Universal!  Ack, wasn't supposed to be like this in October...



I'd rather have that than the temps we usually get there.  It never fails that they have record lows during our trip.   We went last January and had to actually buy gloves and whatnot.  It was warmer back in our hometown of St Louis than it was in Orlando!


----------



## donaldduck352

*One more day till Universal!! Thursday hit the park early and do UTH tour with mac.Rest of day Ride our favs.Thursday night finaly see BMG>back to RPR for some poolside cold ones.Friday Get up get some breakfast and hit US at opening to ride RRR slip over to IOA till lunch at Mytho's then back to resort to rest before the RIP tour with the homies.Saturday I will be waking up late,but hit both parks to reride our favs.Then checkout.
I think I got this all planned out,but I know everything will change.I dont know why I plan its Universal!!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Last day before we head down to HHN!! 

Since this year has houses dedicated to Frankenstein, Dracula, and the Wolf Man, I figured I'd post these three from Lee's collection. 

The Frankenstein was sculpted by one of Lee's best friends as part of a gift for our 10th wedding anniversary this year. He's doing a Frank & Bride out of silicone for us but since we're going to be meeting Sara Karloff at Screamfest this weekend he did a quick latex copy for her to see and give feedback on. 

The Wolf Man is another example of Lee's finishing work. I'm quite proud of the job he did on this one.

Wolf Man:

Before:







After:

















Dracula:












Frankenstein:


----------



## donaldduck352

*And yet more great pics from ya'lls collection B/L!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all!! Went to Sea World today! Manta was amazing!!! My feet hurt!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

WONDERFUL pieces, Bonny & Lee.   Have a great trip!


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> Hey all!! Went to Sea World today! Manta was amazing!!! My feet hurt!!!!!!



Well my feet hurt too.  At least your feet hurt for a good reason!!  

Have a great trip!!


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Hey all!! Went to Sea World today! Manta was amazing!!! My feet hurt!!!!!!



*You can do some major walking At SW to see it all..I still love the park.

Did you watch the night time Shamu-Shamu Rocks?its alot diff then the day show*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *One more day till Universal!! Thursday hit the park early and do UTH tour with mac.Rest of day Ride our favs.Thursday night finaly see BMG>back to RPR for some poolside cold ones.Friday Get up get some breakfast and hit US at opening to ride RRR slip over to IOA till lunch at Mytho's then back to resort to rest before the RIP tour with the homies.Saturday I will be waking up late,but hit both parks to reride our favs.Then checkout.
> I think I got this all planned out,but I know everything will change.I dont know why I plan its Universal!!!*



Damn!  EVERYONE is headed there!!  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies...
I am back in  the COLD & RAIN 
I will post a trip report  with pictures, I hope the homies that are going there this week have a GREAT time


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Damn!  EVERYONE is headed there!!  Hope you have a great time.



*I saved for over 6months,I'm gonna enjoy every minute!! I hope...*


----------



## Mad Hattered

circelli said:


> Hey there Homies...
> I am back in  the COLD & RAIN
> I will post a trip report  with pictures, I hope the homies that are going there this week have a GREAT time



Welcome back!  Mmmmm.....pics


----------



## donaldduck352

circelli said:


> Hey there Homies...
> I am back in  the COLD & RAIN
> I will post a trip report  with pictures, I hope the homies that are going there this week have a GREAT time



*DW and I missed ya buy A week.
Maybe next time,next year when alot of the homies are there we can have A mini meet!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, i had a sick(er) kid today, 2nd dr appointment in 5 days...im being told he needs tubes @ the ripe old age of 163rd opin - a specialist up next...bleech



Coach81 said:


> Wow.. those are way cool!!! Morning everyone.. workin' through the week! Trying to decide when to pull the trigger on the $99.00 tickets before the eventual price increase.


 
i snagged a set last fall from local AAA office @ $67 pp before they took a jump upwards.  My rate of return was higher than any bank would pay.  I plan on holding onto them for a rainy day.



RAPstar said:


> Hey all!! Went to Sea World today! Manta was amazing!!! My feet hurt!!!!!!


 

u need crocs


donaldduck352 said:


> *I saved for over 6months,I'm gonna enjoy every minute!! I hope...*


 
how could u not


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well gang ... we're leaving for Orlando bright and early tomorrow morning so we'll see youse in 10 days _(some of you sooner )_ ... and yes we'll have lots of pics to share!

Chao for now!


----------



## circelli

here are a few pics!!





view from room!!!





my boys





me & a blood bag!!!





DH is on the right!!!! ha! ha! ha!










Harry Potter in progress





My family





Sea World


----------



## Coach81

Love the Pics!!!  Looks like Harry's world is coming together nicely as well.  Have a great hump day everyone!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Great pics!!!  How much were the blood bags at HHN?


----------



## circelli

Mad Hattered said:


> Great pics!!!  How much were the blood bags at HHN?



They were $6, so was the beer!!!
But yummy!!!


----------



## lachica

Its so quiet here, with all of you either in Orlando or in the process of getting here.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm still here, and not going anywhere! Well, anywhere that's not local. We made plans to go to a "Howl and Scream" at a local amusement park Sunday night. Should be fun -- us and 3 11yr. old boys who "think" they want to be scared! I'm going to try not to laugh too much!

Maria


----------



## lachica

Worfiedoodles: Sounds like fun, that age is right between where they think they are so cool – and getting freaked out. Hope you guys have a blast!

Your commenting on laughing reminds me of a couple in front of me in the Dracula House;  To make a long story short the poor guy had to carry his significant other because every time she was startled she would freeze and he would have to literally pick her up and carry her through the house.  I was laughing so hard at the sight of this that I wasn't targeted by the scareactors.  At the end of the house, my hubby turns to the guy and tells him that we should have paid them because that made the night for us.


----------



## lachica

oops double post.


----------



## circelli

I started a trip report.......


----------



## scotlass

circelli said:


> I started a trip report.......



Hey youse...

I'll read it when I get back.

Youse guys look like youse had a blast,Im so glad.


----------



## circelli

scotlass said:


> Hey youse...
> 
> I'll read it when I get back.
> 
> Youse guys look like youse had a blast,Im so glad.



Thanks and we did!!
Your turn to have a blast......


----------



## donaldduck352

*I hope to see ya there.But were leaving Saturday sometime.Have A safe trip scotlass and maybe we will see ya'll there.


The only reason we are comming home Saturday is bow season opens on Friday.So I can get 1day of bieng in the woods this weekend...*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Oh forgot too add,got my room# at RPR.How wierd is this?

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its only just begun!!!/I]*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Oh forgot too add,got my room# at RPR.How wierd is this?
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its only just begun!!!/I]*


_

DUDE!!!!   That is freaking awesome! 




_


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all!! Rode HRRR about 8 times today!! It was awesome! Had a great dinner with Laura (Laurabearz) at Tchoup Chop! Sooo tired! Fist night of HHN tomorrow!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> Hey all!! Rode HRRR about 8 times today!! It was awesome! Had a great dinner with Laura (Laurabearz) at Tchoup Chop! Sooo tired! Fist night of HHN tomorrow!! Can't wait!!



Sounds awesome.  What songs did you pick?  I'm sure you can remember them all.


----------



## Metro West

This damn heatwave is severely limiting my outdoor time. Today's heat index is supposed to be between 102 and 105! This weekend is supposed to be much hotter with heat indexes of 113 Saturday and Sunday! It's not supposed to be this hot this time of year! I can't handle the heat and humidity because of the meds so I can't go to HHN tonight and Sunday isn't looking good right now. The problem is...it's still very humid after dark so going later in the evening just won't work since I would have to leave early because of work the next day. I envy you guys who get to come down and stay out late w/o having to worry about getting up for work. 

Sometimes I wish I hadn't moved here....nah!


----------



## lachica

I was debating about going Sunday to meet up with the homies, but isn't Monday Columbus day?  Wouldn't it be a tad busier then a typical Sun?


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Melanie230

Very cool pics!  We cheated on US/IOA and had our first trip to Disney Sept 26-Oct 3 this year.  I must say your photos make me miss US/IOA even more.  We are all ready to go back to US/IOA this year.  We love it so much more than Disney.


----------



## Metro West

Morning and TGIF! Today is going to be record high temps for this area. The expected high is 96 with a heat index of 116! I can't believe this crap...it's October for crying out loud! 

Anyway....have a good Friday!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Long Weekend Morning, U.S. Homies!

Maria


----------



## circelli

Hey there Homies, I would rather be in Florida !!!  It is raining and foggy here!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

It's been raining for over 24 hours straight here.  We've picked up close to 4" of rain and our high today is 53! Bring on the Florida weather!!!


----------



## Metro West

Mad Hattered said:


> It's been raining for over 24 hours straight here.  We've picked up close to 4" of rain and our high today is 53! *Bring on the Florida weather!!!*


 You want it? You can have it! I'm ready for fall now not summer again.


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> I started a trip report.......


 
great pics of ur family, such cute sons!

todd- eek, never got out of high 80's when we visited...maybe it'll keep the crowd level down

appears as though the party's in room 1408


----------



## circelli

I will link my trip report over here is someone would kindly tell me how


----------



## marciemi

Dawnna - the easiest way is to just go to your trip report, look up at the address bar on the top of your screen, copy it all, and then paste it into your post. It'll be long and messy looking, but should work.

If you want it to say something like "My Trip Report" instead, then do the same thing - copy the link.  Then when you go into the reply box, in the line above where you start typing, in the middle right, there's a pic that looks kind of like a globe and a pair of glasses (not really sure at all what it really is).  Click on that.  If you have a popup blocker, you may need permission to run scripted windows - just click yes (temporarily allow) when it asks). 

Then paste your link into the box (it should come up with some highlighted test, which you want to go away), and press okay.  When you do this, you should get a long string of stuff, starting with [URL....  The middle part should be highlighted.  You can type anything you want there (and the middle part will go away and what you type will be there as the link).  

Feel free to PM me if you want further instructions!  Good luck!


----------



## lachica

marciemi said:


> there's a pic that looks kind of like a globe and a pair of glasses (not really sure at all what it really is).



Its a globe with a link (as in link chain)

Marciemi great instructions btw!


----------



## Guitar Player

About 20 years ago my wife and I took our very first vacation together. We went to Disney. Back then we had no money but we found a great package deal for 4 nights at $250 for 2 people including hotel and park passes.

We wanted to stay an extra night and when we went to the park we decided to buy this 7 day park hopper pass that had no expiration. Weve been back several times but we still have 2 days left on it.

We have made a pact with each other to never use the last day. This way as long as we live we will always have that one day left. Its kind of romantic.


----------



## marciemi

lachica said:


> Its a globe with a link (as in link chain)
> 
> Marciemi great instructions btw!



Well, I guess that makes more sense!  Maybe I need the glasses to see what it's supposed to be!


----------



## circelli

The much needed vacation

I hope this works 

Thanks Marcie

This is the link to my trip report !!


----------



## lachica

Guitar Player said:


> We have made a pact with each other to never use the last day. This way as long as we live we will always have that one day left. Its kind of romantic.



Yes very romantic.  I on the other hand have a jaded hubby that could careless about the parks.  He goes cause I want to, though I kinda do not give him a choice. He doesn't understand why I want to go so much, like HHN for example - He told me yesterday, "We saw everything, why do you want to go again?"  He says he enjoys HHN cause of my reactions (he constantly freaks me out), not so much because of the event itself.  The same thing goes for Disney - I blame his parents lol...


----------



## marciemi

Guitar Player said:


> About 20 years ago my wife and I took our very first vacation together. We went to Disney. Back then we had no money but we found a great package deal for 4 nights at $250 for 2 people including hotel and park passes.
> 
> We wanted to stay an extra night and when we went to the park we decided to buy this 7 day park hopper pass that had no expiration. Weve been back several times but we still have 2 days left on it.
> 
> We have made a pact with each other to never use the last day. This way as long as we live we will always have that one day left. Its kind of romantic.



Sounds romantic to me!  Welcome to the SAN thread .... AND... to the DIS!!  



circelli said:


> The much needed vacation
> 
> I hope this works
> 
> Thanks Marcie
> 
> This is the link to my trip report !!



Works for me!  Congrats!  



lachica said:


> Yes very romantic.  I on the other hand have a jaded hubby that could careless about the parks.  He goes cause I want to, though I kinda do not give him a choice. He doesn't understand why I want to go so much, like HHN for example - He told me yesterday, "We saw everything, why do you want to go again?"  He says he enjoys HHN cause of my reactions (he constantly freaks me out), not so much because of the event itself.  The same thing goes for Disney - I blame his parents lol...



Yeah, but it sounds like it's a lot closer for you - probably loses some of the excitement and romance after awhile, just like anything else in life.  I'd give anything to live near the beach (well, a warm one, Green Bay doesn't qualify) or in Florida or near the mountains, but people I know who do just take them for granted.  Guess it's all a matter of perspective!


----------



## lachica

marciemi said:


> Yeah, but it sounds like it's a lot closer for you - probably loses some of the excitement and romance after awhile



Totally true.  We just moved to Orlando over a year ago, but I have been living in Florida now for 14 years.  Hubby is a native.  But I used to go to WDW at least 2x a year growing up - it brings that nostiagia back. Its all perspective and introspective.


----------



## marciemi

lachica said:


> Its all perspective and introspective.



That's something I always wonder when I know people who are going for the first time and ask for recommendations.  It's hard to separate sometimes what rides I like because they're truly good rides from ones that I like because they bring back memories of myself on them as a kid or as my teens on them as young kids.  A lot of times when someone asks me if something is good (especially at the MK), I have to preface my recommendations with that warning!

For example, on this trip, (with just DS16 and me), we saw the Canada film for the first time.  We really enjoyed it and thought it was hilarious.  However, if I go back with my DH, I'm not sure he'd think it was as funny, and I'm not even sure if DS and I enjoyed it just because it was new, we were away from everyone else, and in a good mood!


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...Mac and I are doing lunch tomorrow at IoA.

We are going to compare HHN notes and get ready for Sunday night.

Have a good evening.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Hope everyone is well . We are super busy here . One kid in soccer every day , one in swimming and one bowling makes mommy have no DIS time . Never mind that the job has been calling since school started and work is killing me ..LOL Three day weekend .  

DH had his big 40 this week . We lost our babysitters so we are NOT in Vegas we are home. We are not going to do anything big hubby doesnt want it and well with two in catholic HS we are short on funds . .. But we are going to see Rock OF Ages on Broadway next Friday .. With another couple that we have known forever ... SO that is exciting . 

Off to get something done today... Hope to get some time in soon guys


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...just checking in.

Mac and I had a great lunch at Mythos but we both ate too much but the food and service was very good.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all...just checking in.
> 
> Mac and I had a great lunch at Mythos but we both ate too much but the food and service was very good.



Mmmmmmmmmmmm.....Mythos.


----------



## Notatourist

Hi all/

Had a relapse so that's why you had the lovely adam. You don't know how much I wish I could have been there.


----------



## donaldduck352

Notatourist said:


> Hi all/
> 
> Had a relapse so that's why you had the lovely adam. You don't know how much I wish I could have been there.



*Just got home.Youre were surely missed by all.Adam was great,but we need you getting healthy and getting back to what you do best!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow, is there in here.Just nod if you can hear me,is there anyone home..Alittle Floyd!!!

Realy quiet today.I was the last to post and that was last night.

Just youtube the song.I dont remember the video or the movie-yes its been that long!!

Sorry here is the link.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY


----------



## donaldduck352

*A great homie pic.Can you name the homies??We are all in the front row.*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *A great homie pic.Can you name the homies??We are all in the front row.*



I will give this a shot.....and I'm not even a regular....here goes...from left to right:

Metro (no clue), Mac, Mrs. Duck, Mr Duck, Lee, Bonny, Rapstar, Laurabearz

But I should win some prize because I know I got some of those right!!


----------



## RAPstar

Mad Hattered said:


> Sounds awesome.  What songs did you pick?  I'm sure you can remember them all.



Glamorous by Fergie
Pump It by the Black Eyed Peas
Harder Better Faster Stronger by Daft Punk
Le Disko by Shiny Toy Guns
Night on Bald Mountain (hidden track)
Vogue by Madonna (hidden track)
Busy Child by The Crystal Method

Maybe I miscounted, lol. Those are the only ones I remember.


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *A great homie pic.Can you name the homies??We are all in the front row.*



Yay!! Thanks for the picture Donald!!! Mad Hattered, the first one is Patster.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey Robbie,great meeting ya.Are you home now?Or still in O'Town?*


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Yay!! Thanks for the picture Donald!!! Mad Hattered, the first one is Patster.




*Correct,Patster the should be by now Proud Redhead!!!Heck he did the rate and date thread for Universal this year.C'mon tag fairy grant a wish,please!!*









aemlins/images/bananalove.gif[/img]


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> Yay!! Thanks for the picture Donald!!! Mad Hattered, the first one is Patster.



Wow!  I guess I did aight.  Sorry Patster....my fellow Missouri brother....but at least I got your name right this time.  The first time I quoted you I called you Paster.....imagine my embarassment


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK....since Lee and Bonny are gettin' busy with HHN, I thought I would post some our early Halloween decorations we set up yesterday afternoon. It will get much more intense once we get back from the Darkside (aka....we don't want it stolen!!).


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Robbie,great meeting ya.Are you home now?Or still in O'Town?*



I'm still here until tomorrow. I was gonna do HHN again tonight, but I was so tired I decided to just rest and relax.


----------



## patster734

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all...just checking in.
> 
> Mac and I had a great lunch at Mythos but we both ate too much but the food and service was very good.



I'm sorry that we didn't get to meet this trip.  Hopefully, we'll meet you on our next trip whenever that is.



Notatourist said:


> Hi all/
> 
> Had a relapse so that's why you had the lovely adam. You don't know how much I wish I could have been there.



We missed you!  Adam did great too, so we were left in good hands.  But we're looking forward to having you as our guide next year.



Mad Hattered said:


> I will give this a shot.....and I'm not even a regular....here goes...from left to right:
> 
> Metro (no clue), Mac, Mrs. Duck, Mr Duck, Lee, Bonny, Rapstar, Laurabearz
> 
> But I should win some prize because I know I got some of those right!!



Not bad except for me on the end.



RAPstar said:


> Yay!! Thanks for the picture Donald!!! Mad Hattered, the first one is Patster.



Thanks for the save, Rapstar! 



donaldduck352 said:


> *Correct,Patster the should be by now Proud Redhead!!!Heck he did the rate and date thread for Universal this year.C'mon tag fairy grant a wish,please!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aemlins/images/bananalove.gif[/img]



I've giving up hope!  



Mad Hattered said:


> Wow!  I guess I did aight.  Sorry Patster....my fellow Missouri brother....but at least I got your name right this time.  The first time I quoted you I called you Paster.....imagine my embarassment



No problem!  By the way, I love the halloween decorations you posted!  They're awesome!


----------



## Coach81

Morning all....  going to reserve the RPH, and get our $99.00 tickets this weekend for our upcoming Feb. Trip.


----------



## Metro West

patster734 said:


> I'm sorry that we didn't get to meet this trip.  Hopefully, we'll meet you on our next trip whenever that is.


 Yeah...next time we will definately meet up.


----------



## keishashadow

homies as far as the eye can seesure looks like u were having fun

great start on the halloween decs MH, we're off to a very slow start this year...did buy a new chainsaw, hee-hee


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> *A great homie pic.Can you name the homies??We are all in the front row.*



Let's compare photos!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.Looking at those pictures makes me wish the weekend never ended.It will be another year before I see ya'll again.*


----------



## bubba's mom

Pat....who's the lady in green on the other side of Andy?


----------



## Mad Hattered

patster734 said:


> Let's compare photos!



These 3 photos make me think you all are watching a tennis match and aren't even at HHN!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

bubba's mom said:


> Pat....who's the lady in green on the other side of Andy?



I guessed Laurabearz.


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> These 3 photos make me think you all are watching a tennis match and aren't even at HHN!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> Pat....who's the lady in green on the other side of Andy?





Mad Hattered said:


> I guessed Laurabearz.



*It is Luarabearz.She was so fun to be with that night,she kept me laughing the whole time.A great person to go to HHN with!!*


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all.Looking at those pictures makes me wish the weekend never ended.It will be another year before I see ya'll again.*



Agreed!  Hopefully, we get to go again next year.



bubba's mom said:


> Pat....who's the lady in green on the other side of Andy?





Mad Hattered said:


> I guessed Laurabearz.





donaldduck352 said:


> *It is Luarabearz.She was so fun to be with that night,she kept me laughing the whole time.A great person to go to HHN with!!*



Yep, as Mad hattered guessed, and DD352 verified, that's Laurabearz!


----------



## Coach81

Morning all!!!  Hope all are well.. anxiously awaiting more HHN pics and reports!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

okay, duh...thanks!  That makes sense.  I knew she'd be there...don't know why I was clueless?

Lookin' like it was a fun time


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> okay, duh...thanks!  That makes sense.  I knew she'd be there...don't know why I was clueless?
> 
> Lookin' like it was a fun time



It was!  You should try joining us in October next year.  The more, the merrier!


----------



## keishashadow

i just noticed...andy's wearing crocsdid the help those tired feet any?

sooo, should we make bet on who will post the 1st TR from the merry group?


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> It was!  You should try joining us in October next year.  The more, the merrier!



Thinking about Columbus weekend next year.



keishashadow said:


> sooo, should we make bet on who will post the 1st TR from the merry group?



i'll put my $$  on mac NOT doin' one


----------



## patster734

keishashadow said:


> i just noticed...andy's wearing crocsdid the help those tired feet any?
> 
> sooo, should we make bet on who will post the 1st TR from the merry group?



I believe that Andy has already won because of his pre-trip report!


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK I am done with hunting till it gets colder out.It had to be 110* in the swamp this afternoon.Much less giving up 2quarts of blood to the mosquitos.

Other then that work is DEAD.I'm bored before I get there..

All this complaining,I know.What it is I miss Universal!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Metro West

Well...I find out tomorrow afternoon if I have Jury Duty on Thursday. 

Anyone know how the juror numbers are picked? I called the phone number tonight to see what number they're on for tomorrow and they said 004-479 have to report tomorrow. I wonder if that's a hint that I will have to go on Thursday? 

Oh well...I'm sure I'll survive if I have to go.


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Thinking about Columbus weekend next year.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll put my $$ on mac NOT doin' one


 
i can't point any fingers 

im thinking about columbus day too, just thinking...due to all the small game hunters taking advantage of 'new' season in PA who have more vacation senority than mr keishashadow

i think he should just get really sick that weekend



patster734 said:


> I believe that Andy has already won because of his pre-trip report!


 
bingo


donaldduck352 said:


> _*All this complaining,I know.What it is I miss Universal!!!!!!!!*_


 
1st week back always the hardest

im laughing re ur comment re the heat & hunting, here the guys can't wait for the 1st big snow to make it easier to track game

speaking of cold, we're expected to hit freezing tonight & not break mid 40's rest of week...deep freeze begins yet again


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> im thinking about columbus day too, just thinking...due to all the small game hunters taking advantage of 'new' season in PA who have more vacation senority than mr keishashadow
> 
> i think he should just get really sick that weekend



 ABSOLUTELY!!!   I think he should come down with swine-flu!  That's a week out of work EASY!  






keishashadow said:


> im laughing re ur comment re the heat & hunting, here the guys can't wait for the 1st big snow to make it easier to track game
> 
> speaking of cold, we're expected to hit freezing tonight & not break mid 40's rest of week...deep freeze begins yet again



Crap...us too!   We have a 'frost' warning tonite.  We shouldn't get frost until ALL the leaves have fallen off the trees.  I hate the cold.


----------



## RAPstar

Don't worry folks. My TR will begin soon. Just that my PVDS (post-vacation depression syndrome) is a lot worse this time. Hopefully by the end of this week or early next week, I'll get my git-up-and-go back.


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> Don't worry folks. My TR will begin soon. Just that my PVDS (post-vacation depression syndrome) is a lot worse this time. Hopefully by the end of this week or early next week, I'll get my git-up-and-go back.



It's 40 degrees here with precipitation switching between drizzle and rain.  I told Lisa when I got home today that I'm ready to go back to Universal.


----------



## marciemi

Nope - no sympathy here.  Snowed ALL day yesterday - said 1-3 inches, but none of it stuck.  And I got to spend the evening sitting out at a soccer game.  Give me the heat and the mosquitos!


----------



## Mad Hattered

It's currently 45 and a hard steady rain here in the Lou.  We will be in Orlando this time next week where it's supposed to still be warm.  I'll take it!!


----------



## Coach81

Rainy.. hot and humid here in Louisiana...  Counting down the days until Mardi Gras!!!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Nope - no sympathy here. *Snow*ed ALL day yesterday - said 1-3 inches, but none of it stuck. And I got to spend the evening sitting out at a soccer game. Give me the heat and the mosquitos!


 
Snow is one of those four-letter words we don't use in our house

the mr worked midnight, informed me he saw his 1st flakes of the season, bleech

wonder if Todd is doing his civil duty?  knock on wood, i've managed to dodge jury duty thus far...how about the rest of u?


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> wonder if Todd is doing his civil duty?  knock on wood, i've managed to dodge jury duty thus far...how about the rest of u?



I got called for it once but it got cancelled the day I was supposed to show up.  I haven't been called back since.


----------



## patster734

Mad Hattered said:


> I got called for it once but it got cancelled the day I was supposed to show up.  I haven't been called back since.



I've been summoned 3 times.  

The first time, I actually made the jury, but the case was a civil suit where a retaining wall fell over and the builder claimed that he wasn't responsible.

The second time, I also was selected to a jury, but the case settled right before it was scheduled to begin.

The third, and last, time, I wasn't assigned and was released.


----------



## keishashadow

patster's on jury speed dial

maybe im not the 'sort' they trust to make an important decision ha

i live in furthermost reaches of my county.  It can take a couple of hours to get into town to courthouse w/rush hour & ever-present construction...im going to keep hiding in my hollow


----------



## patster734

keishashadow said:


> patster's on jury speed dial
> 
> maybe im not the 'sort' they trust to make an important decision ha
> 
> i live in furthermost reaches of my county.  It can take a couple of hours to get into town to courthouse w/rush hour & ever-present construction...im going to keep hiding in my hollow



I thinks it comes out to one every 7 years.  I'm probably due for another call-up.


----------



## lachica

I was called to Jury duty about 3 months after moving to Orlando.  Though I have never been picked.  I can honestly say that the Orlando waiting area was much better with alot more stuff to do then the one in Miami.  You can't beat free wifi and/or computer lab, as well as tv room, and board games.


----------



## circelli

My DH has been picked to be a jury member a few times.
I have never been summoned?
I guess I am not the type of person they are looking for yet???
That is okay because I have to be on the jury at home 24/7...you knkow...he hit me!!!.....he started it!!!!!.......can I have a treat???
It is a tad bit cold here....I am hoping for NO snow until AFTER halloween....


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> It was!  You should try joining us in October next year.  The more, the merrier!



you got it homie.

same bat time
same bat channel..........

columbus day weekend with our tour on as regular.
i'm already to start the list...


home last night and to bed early.
luggage still in the living room in case i change my mind and do a quick trip return.

off to the doc in about 30 minutes from now and will return later tonight after Glee is over.

what can i say...

the trip was fantastic.
the darkside calls everyone's name.......



i am guessing plans changed for scotlass on monday as she didn't show up at the meeting place or call me.
hopefully they are doing fine and just had a change of plans for that day.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> you got it homie.
> 
> *same bat time
> same bat channel..........
> 
> columbus day weekend with our tour on as regular.*i'm already to start the list...
> 
> 
> home last night and to bed early.
> luggage still in the living room in case i change my mind and do a quick trip return.
> 
> off to the doc in about 30 minutes from now and will return later tonight after Glee is over.
> 
> what can i say...
> 
> the trip was fantastic.
> the darkside calls everyone's name.......
> 
> 
> 
> i am guessing plans changed for scotlass on monday as she didn't show up at the meeting place or call me.
> hopefully they are doing fine and just had a change of plans for that day.



I think that I can now bribe Lisa with a Mandarin Spa treatment while I do the RIP tour!  

The only thing that can stop me from going next year is a lack of funds!


----------



## circelli

my trip report.....

Just thought I would try to add this again in case some of the homies just returning want to take a peak


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> I think that I can now bribe Lisa with a Mandarin Spa treatment while I do the RIP tour!
> 
> The only thing that can stop me from going next year is a lack of funds!




you are a smart man.......!!

save your pennies for the spa for lisa.
plan the trip now.

i already talked to someone at RPH for next years stay.
i did that the day before i checked out!

next year is the 20th anniversary of horror nights.



circelli said:


> my trip report.....
> 
> Just thought I would try to add this again in case some of the homies just returning want to take a peak




thank you homie for that link!!

i'm gonna read it ...


----------



## macraven

dawwna, i can't get the link to open....


i do have to leave now for the city.
have an appointment with the doc.

i'll go to the trip report forums when i return to find your report.


----------



## Mad Hattered

circelli said:


> my trip report.....
> 
> Just thought I would try to add this again in case some of the homies just returning want to take a peak




I can't get the link to open either.

Welcome home, everyone!!  Not to rub it in or anything.....but I leave for the Darkside in 6 days.


----------



## lachica

The problem http// is missing the ':" 

should be "http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2303492"


----------



## Metro West

Glad you made it home safely Mac! It was great seeing and hanging out with you again! 
Oh and BTW....


NO JURY DUTY for me tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.Another day and nothing going on at work still.I still having Universal withdraws.I can go back any day I got off,but it aint the same without seeing the homies.That only happens one weekend A year.
Glad you had a safe trip home mac.You know us pencil DW and I in next year.I start saving the 1'st week after I put $20 a week back for the cause!!*


----------



## circelli

I will just do this:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2303492

I hope that works!!!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> I can't get the link to open either.
> 
> Welcome home, everyone!!  Not to rub it in or anything.....but I leave for the Darkside in 6 days.



wish i was going back in 6 days too.............



lachica said:


> The problem http// is missing the ':"
> 
> should be "http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2303492"



thanks homie!



Metro West said:


> Glad you made it home safely Mac! It was great seeing and hanging out with you again!
> Oh and BTW....
> 
> 
> NO JURY DUTY for me tomorrow!!!!!!



hip hip hooray.........no duty for metro....
it's always fun to see you metro.
i'm so glad you didn't tell anyone on how much food i put away...


i see on the weather station that you are due a cooling off period.
no more 100 degree real fee days coming up.....maybe..


donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Another day and nothing going on at work still.I still having Universal withdraws.I can go back any day I got off,but it aint the same without seeing the homies.That only happens one weekend A year.
> Glad you had a safe trip home mac.You know us pencil DW and I in next year.I start saving the 1'st week after I put $20 a week back for the cause!!*



i put you and the mrs and patster in ink.
it's a done deal homie...



circelli said:


> I will just do this:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2303492
> 
> I hope that works!!!



i will check it out when i get back.
i got sick at the end of my trip and went to 2 docs today.
the doc i saw late afternoon was my ENT.
i have a double ear infection in both ears.

i have to pick up my meds in a few minutes.
then i will be back to read your trippie.

that is after Glee is over.


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Another day and nothing going on at work still.I still having Universal withdraws.I can go back any day I got off,but it aint the same without seeing the homies.That only happens one weekend A year.
> Glad you had a safe trip home mac.You know us pencil DW and I in next year.I start saving the 1'st week after I put $20 a week back for the cause!!*



Well......the wife and I will be at Universal on Oct 22, 25 and 26 (doing HHN on Thursday the 22nd).  We'd be willing to slam a few and have a generally great time.  

I plan on meeting up with Akdar, Inkkognito, Purseval (and others if they'd like) at Finnegans on our HHN night.  Perhaps Metro could make it out on a Thursday? I've seen pics of all of them except Metro so I'm hoping I can spot them in the holding area.  But just in case I don't...and they can see me....I'm the dude with a shaved head and a beard.   My name is Greg, but I will answer to most anything. 

Come on out, Duck!!


----------



## circelli

Getting sick on vacation always sucks....I thought our little DS had an ear infection while there but thankfully it was just water in his ear!!
I truly hope that you are feeling well again soon mac!!


----------



## RAPstar

Blah. Not doing well. But slightly better. Oh well.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> hip hip hooray.........no duty for metro....
> it's always fun to see you metro.
> i'm so glad you didn't tell anyone on how much food i put away...
> 
> 
> i see on the weather station that you are due a cooling off period.
> no more 100 degree real fee days coming up.....maybe..


 Yeah...it's supposed to be cool Saturday through Tuesday and then back to the 80's which is normal. I'll never tell anyone how much food you put away...not even if someone bribes me. 

It's supposed to be in the 50's at night this weekend! 


Mad Hattered said:


> I plan on meeting up with Akdar, Inkkognito, Purseval (and others if they'd like) at Finnegans on our HHN night.  Perhaps Metro could make it out on a Thursday? I've seen pics of all of them except Metro so I'm hoping I can spot them in the holding area.  But just in case I don't...and they can see me....I'm the dude with a shaved head and a beard.   My name is Greg, but I will answer to most anything.


 I might be able to make it over but it's hard for me since I work during the week and would have to leave work early to come over for S & S. I'll have to see what's going on then.


----------



## keishashadow

jury is in...

mac is back

welcome home homie

im dragging me ma to get a flu shot, happy joy the day will be


----------



## Coach81

Welcome back.. all of you coming back from HHN..Now let's get those pics up!!!!


----------



## circelli

Just a quick hello to all the homies


----------



## donaldduck352

*Finaly A busy day at work.YAY...
We are going to have low temps in the low 40's Saturday morning.Talking about A shock to the body after heat index of 100+...*


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Getting sick on vacation always sucks....I thought our little DS had an ear infection while there but thankfully it was just water in his ear!!
> I truly hope that you are feeling well again soon mac!!



that reminds me, i need to do the drops again in a few minutes.
i go back in 7 days to the ent for a check up and hopefully the infections will be zapped then.
you make the best cheerleader dawnna!

this has not been my day.
i have been tied up all day since morning.
did errands and got hit by a car.
i am finally home at the computer and hope my computer withdrawals will subside now.





Metro West said:


> Yeah...it's supposed to be cool Saturday through Tuesday and then back to the 80's which is normal. *I'll never tell anyone how much food you put away...not even if someone bribes me.*
> 
> It's supposed to be in the 50's at night this weekend!



i'll send you candy and any treats you like for the silence in return......



donaldduck352 said:


> *Finaly A busy day at work.YAY...
> We are going to have low temps in the low 40's Saturday morning.Talking about A shock to the body after heat index of 100+...*



i like florida weather.
even though it was hot when i was there, i was still happy.
it's 40 and raining here.........

do you want Mac 101 on how to adjust from 100+ temps to 34 temps all within a 3 hour time span?


----------



## donaldduck352

*For A Fla cracker its gonna be cold for me.Heck I dont own A winter coat only sweaters with hoodies-gangsta style!!

What mac did you have A fender bender today??*


----------



## circelli

Mac- what happened...fender bender, are you okay????maybe you should head back to Florida


----------



## macraven

when i said i got hit by a car, that is what happened.

my car was parked in the grocery store lot and as i was walking to it, a car hit me.

my car is fine.


you know, that is the same thing mr mac, and 2 of my sons said.
when i talked to them, i said i got hit by a car.


"how bad is the car? ", was the first thing they asked me.

duh, well, it is a new car........


i gave all of them the evil eye..............


i'll be fine i'm sure.
it has taken my mind off my ear infections though.
i'm just trading one lousy feeling for another type of lousy feeling today.

i got the plates number of the car but the police said they knew what happened.
the lady got scared and turned herself in.
she drove to the police station soon after it happened to report it.


i am so sick of seeing doctors.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> when i said i got hit by a car, that is what happened.
> 
> my car was parked in the grocery store lot and as i was walking to it, a car hit me.
> 
> my car is fine.
> 
> 
> you know, that is the same thing mr mac, and 2 of my sons said.
> when i talked to them, i said i got hit by a car.
> 
> 
> "how bad is the car? ", was the first thing they asked me.
> 
> duh, well, it is a new car........
> 
> 
> i gave all of them the evil eye..............
> 
> 
> i'll be fine i'm sure.
> it has taken my mind off my ear infections though.
> i'm just trading one lousy feeling for another type of lousy feeling today.
> 
> i got the plates number of the car but the police said they knew what happened.
> the lady got scared and turned herself in.
> she drove to the police station soon after it happened to report it.
> 
> 
> i am so sick of seeing doctors.



Hi Mac,

Are you alright?  Hopefully, you weren't hurt!  There's been a couple of times in the last month were I've almost been hit by drivers flying through a pedestrian crosswalk.


----------



## circelli

Mac- my goodness YOU were hit by the car???
I hope you are doing okay, stay inside today


----------



## keishashadow

mac!!!

u should've stayed in FLA

hope all is right as rain soon for u

i caved & turned on my heat last night, was about to go under freezing & snow forecast...1st time in ages since i've done so before mid-November...and they say it's going to be a mild winter...humbug

have a good weekend all, stay warm


----------



## lachica

Mac - Poor you, I hope you have some good muscle relaxers!  Well, at least she turned herself in... She was probably on her phone!


----------



## Coach81

Mac - LOL just want to know how you managed that?

Yes.. the first cool front coming in this weekend.. going to be really nice for the beginning of the next work week!


----------



## Metro West

TGIF all! 

Just to let you know...the high tomorrow is supposed to be 77 and the low is 54. Sunday...high of 72 and a low of 54 again. I love it!


----------



## damo

Aw Mac, hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Mac- my goodness YOU were hit by the car???
> I hope you are doing okay, stay inside today



yea, i was hit by a car.
runned over but other than bruises and aches, i really am doing fine.

let's see....
i have a double ear infection, i am at the tail end of the flu, some bruises and aches and now dealing with today's ailment.

i am sooo lucky, eh.....

the day before i left on my trip back on sept 30, i went to the dentist for the regular teeth cleaning.  i did have a problem with a tooth but was ignoring it.
i made today's morning appointment right before i left.
i have a cracked molar and the molar next to it is crowned.
that molar has decay under the crown.
2 more appointments set up for the next 3 weeks.

i tell ya', my medicals are getting quite near what i paid for that trip i just took.


today i will concentrate on the mouth pain.




keishashadow said:


> mac!!!
> 
> u should've stayed in FLA
> 
> hope all is right as rain soon for u
> 
> i caved & turned on my heat last night, was about to go under freezing & snow forecast...1st time in ages since i've done so before mid-November...and they say it's going to be a mild winter...humbug
> 
> have a good weekend all, stay warm



now you are a lucky ducky.
we get snow in october.

i think you just want to keep up with us in the upper midwest and get snow also.  

i forgot today is friday and the weekend is almost upon us.

hope you all have a great weekend.......




lachica said:


> Mac - Poor you, I hope you have some good muscle relaxers!  Well, at least she turned herself in... She was probably on her phone!



no muscle relaxers.
i still have some pills left from my knee surgery i had sept 3rd.
i'm saving them for later today.

you know, it happened so fast, i didn't even notice if she was on the phone.
i wouldn't doubt it though.

i still can't believe i got hit yesterday.
it doesn't seem real still.



Coach81 said:


> Mac - LOL just want to know how you managed that?
> 
> Yes.. the first cool front coming in this weekend.. going to be really nice for the beginning of the next work week!



i'm another lucky penny, or green shamrock..........



Metro West said:


> TGIF all!
> 
> Just to let you know...the high tomorrow is supposed to be 77 and the low is 54. Sunday...high of 72 and a low of 54 again. I love it!



and we are to have a heat wave up here this weekend.
it is predicted to hit close to 60.........
but i'll believe it when it happens.

i'm glad you are finally getting a break from the heat.
i lived with it for a couple of weeks and can't complain.
our furnace was running 24/7 the entire time i was gone.



damo said:


> Aw Mac, hope you're feeling better today.



damo, today on my list is mouth pain.

it really is taking my mind off the other aches i have.....


i'm thinking of staying in the house today.
hopefully, i won't fall down the stairs........



i am lucky that none of the bad stuff happened the day before i went on vacation.
that would suck big time.
well, i had the tooth problem but i could still stuff my face so it wasn't that bad on my trip


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all. Feeling better. Will probably start my trippy monday.....or Sunday.


----------



## keishashadow

i got to wake up @ 6:30 am to ferry kid to 1st round of college testing, let the futile scramble for college gimmies begin yet again

no thanx mac, i don't want to keep up with u (either weather-wise or health variety...holy heck, add the flu into the mix too).  I prescribe 'another' vacation , this time to rest. We get our share of snow etc., rarely do we drop out of the 60's here in Oct.  For last week, we're right on the freeze line.  Good thing as it's been raining buckets & we'd be socked in like the folks a few miles yonder from us. So many have lost power cause the leaves r still on the trees & limbs r falling from weight of the snow.  I don't believe it's going to be a mild winter as forecasted.

least it's the weekend


----------



## macraven

i have the flu.......


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i have the flu.......



Well, that makes sense, since it sounds like everything else in your life was going so smoothly!   

Honestly, I hope you feel better out of all of these aches and pains!  I spent awhile trying to find somewhere to get flu shots for my boys and me today.  Thought it would be just going to Walgreens but they were out of them, and any clinics I could find ended up being for ages 18 & older only.  We finally ended up going downtown to the "Diabetes Fair" that just happened to be going on today and getting them there.  We got a lot of cool free samples (sugarless cough drops, throat lozenges, thermometers, special bandaids, kleenex, etc.) despite our best efforts to insist that we were just there for the flu shots.  Of course before that, we went to the wrong building and ended up at the Hmong Dance festival - I'm guessing you can figure out we didn't quite fit in there - either by age, gender, or looks!  

Anyways, the kids get their H1N1 shots a week from Monday at school - not sure when I'll ever be able to get one though.  

Good luck Mac!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i have the flu.......


 Yuck...sorry to hear. You want me to mail you some chicken soup? I'll have to find a big enough envelope though.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i have the flu.......



 Awww Mac, you are having a tough time at the moment!! Can`t believe you were hit by a car and she drove off!!! 

Hope you had a good trip beforehand though, nice pics from HHN with the gang 

Stay in bed and get yourself well 

I`m off to do some  it`s a nice sunny day here today, bit crisp but nice. I was planning to hopefully finish off my trip report, but my boss is looking at new business premises so I offered  to go with her and have a look at a couple of places, then it`s the Brazilian Grand Prix later today. Maybe in the week sometime.....hopefully 

Have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

We're back from sunny, hot and humid Florida to cold temps and rain ... I think I want to go back to Florida now - Lee's quite happy to be back to cooler temps ...

Lots to do today after being away for 10 days ...


----------



## keishashadow

marci - got swag!no flu shots here (other than dear old ma of mine)

mr was guinea pig last swine flu outbreak courtesy of uncle sam & the rest of us got sick simultaneously after our 1st (& last) flu shots in '07

stick a fork in me

im done

bonny welcome home...time to get those halloween decorations in place.  im so far behind, highwinds (or some ornery kids) made off with large inflateable pumpkin we had tied down on our garage roof.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.mac get feeling better soon.I hope that all the Irish luck I dont have did'nt rub off on ya...
Other then that I'm tired and work tomorrow
Well goodnight all and lets hope Monday is A better day.*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Mad Hattered said:


> Well......the wife and I will be at Universal on Oct 22, 25 and 26 (doing HHN on Thursday the 22nd).  We'd be willing to slam a few and have a generally great time.
> 
> I plan on meeting up with Akdar, Inkkognito, Purseval (and others if they'd like) at Finnegans on our HHN night.  Perhaps Metro could make it out on a Thursday? I've seen pics of all of them except Metro so I'm hoping I can spot them in the holding area.  But just in case I don't...and they can see me....I'm the dude with a shaved head and a beard.   My name is Greg, but I will answer to most anything.



My buddies and I will be there that night, too.  Would love to meet up.  I will try to look at the photos to see if I can recognize anyone.  If not, I'll just yell Greg!!  I'll be the short strawberry blonde lady with a really tall man and woman.


Mac, my homie!  You got hit by a car!! Unbelievable.  I hope you are OK.  If not, just sue, LOL.  Between the car, your teeth and now the flu, you need some   If I were up in your neck of the woods, I'd bring you some soup and make a nice hot toddie.  Personally, the toddie is much better for the flu than the soup.

Sorry I've been awol for a long time.  I am finally trying to catch up with all the HHN news.  My Mom moved into a nursing home near me a couple of weeks ago.  Before then, it was more fighting with the hospitals and MD's down in P-town.  At least I have her settled, and I'll actually be able to enjoy my trip.  I leave next Friday to drive down.  I am so excited!  I really need this vacation.  Hope to meet up with some homies down there.  I still haven't convinced DH to go to HHN, so the more people I have to scream with the better.

Speaking of screaming, I am afraid I will be a huge screamer.  Had an incident at my office on Friday where I screamed bloody murder.  It was totally involuntary, and uncontrollable.  I was so shocked!By way of background, DH and I own two office condos in a building near O'Hare airport. We have tried to sell,but with the possible airport expansion, no takers. I just came into my office, and I brought my dog with me. He went up to my paralegal's desk and just started going crazy. She has a dog she brings to the office some times, so she figured there must be a treat in her desk. She opens the drawer, roots around a bit, and out pops a RAT! She screams blooody murder. I come to my office door and what is running right at me? The offending rodent measuring about 8 inches body length, with my dog running full speed behind him! i scream like a little girl as well. And I'm not usually a screamer (at least not around rodents.) Rat brushes past my leg, EWWW! The dog slams right into me in hot pursuit, a mere six inches behind him. If you can imagine a football tackle where the defensive player cuts the running back off at the knees, you would have a good idea as to what I looked like. That's right. Niki, flying head over heels, in my good trial suit/skirt.

This was a funny looking rat. He really looked like Ratatouille. He was big and grey with a pink nose. And he was fluffy. Not just furry, but downright fluffy. Not your average sewer or roof rat. The guy down the hall said it was probably just a pet that got loose. WRONG!!! There are more in our basement! Spent the afternoon with the exterminator. I cleaned out everything from the desks, so there is no more food there. I also closed off my office door, which is where they got in. This is just so freaky, its WRONG!!!

So, if anyone meets me at HHN, you have been warned.


----------



## keishashadow

niki - oh nooo, verminthey're not cute or cuddly, good luck giving them the boot.  Did the exterminators sign u up for the lifetime maintenance plan...beware...they're worse scavengers than than their prey.  Did i ever mention the ex owns a franchise


have a good week all!

did we ever find out if todd got picked for jury duty?

http://www.pixarplanet.com/blog/index.php?c=ratatouille


----------



## Coach81

YEEHHAAAA as expected.. we purchased our Universal / IOA tickets this weekend, and put our down payment on the Royal Pacific Hotel - CLUB LEVEL.. we are so excited!!!  We are going to be up there for Mardi Gras!!!!


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> did we ever find out if todd got picked for jury duty?


 My number wasn't picked so I didn't have to go. I was number 543 and they were using 001-339 for that day.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Damn, Mac.....you got the smack down from all angles!!!  Hope you feel better soon.

Niki....sounds good to me!!!  We'll be on the lookout for you. 

One more day!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

H1N1 signing in............




niki, i never figured you as a homie that had a pet rat.
glad you got rid of it and all it's little friends also.


you, coach, mad hattir will have a fantastic time at hhn.

wish i was going back.


next year, go for the columbus day weekend.
i'll be there then and so will the regular homies that calls that 4 day weekend their own.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all.Didn't the goverment say the recession was over a few months ago? If it gets any slower at work I dont know what there gonna do..*


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Didn't see my little buddy today, but that doesn't mean he isn't hiding in the basement.  According to the exterminator, rats are very smart creatures.  They do not trust the traps you put out for them.  They will wait for awhile while they decide if it is safe.  He figures about a month before we can even think about being rodent-free.  I just know that I'm sick of not having my own office to work in.  And it has only been a day and a half.  ARGH!!!!

Trying to get everything done at the office before leaving.  I am already a day behind. DH seems to have caught the flu.  My paralegal was out today with a headache, so that just made it worse.  Got new tires on DH's car.  Tomorrow need to clean the house and get an oil change.  And, I need to get caught up at work. No sleep for me before vacation.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, Homies!

*Mac* -- Oh my goodness! Hit by a car? Floored by illness? You are having a really rough time. Sending Mummy Dust, stat!

*Niki* -- I think I'm grateful I have a cat, hopefully that will keep the little furry friends away...

I was just getting set to by an AP since I convinced dh to go to Uni after the WDW half marathon in Jan., and then I realized I don't know if it's valid from the date of purchase, or first use. I'm thinking I might want to do HHN for Columbus Day or later next year, so maybe I should wait until closer to when I need it around Thanksgiving?

Maria


----------



## Coach81

Morning all!  Working through the week.. gotta work to pay off all of these vacations!!!  Hope all are doing well.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all!

going to be sunny in mid here 60's today

i bet it's sunny in philadelphia today too!  good luck homies, clinch it!


----------



## Mad Hattered

T-minus 4 hours until lift off towards the Darkside!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... finally catching up on things ... most of the laundry is done ... heading out this afternoon to get pet groceries ...



macraven said:


> yea, i was hit by a car.  runned over but other than bruises and aches, i really am doing fine.
> 
> let's see....
> i have a double ear infection, i am at the tail end of the flu, some bruises and aches and now dealing with today's ailment.
> 
> i am sooo lucky, eh.....


 



macraven said:


> we get snow in october.


got ya beat ... we've already had snow - apparently they had a dusting while we were down south (although it's melted now) ... more forecast for this weekend too 



RAPstar said:


> Evening all. Feeling better. Will probably start my trippy monday.....or Sunday.


*ahem*  It's Tuesday 



macraven said:


> i have the flu.......






keishashadow said:


> bonny welcome home...time to get those halloween decorations in place.  im so far behind, highwinds (or some ornery kids) made off with large inflateable pumpkin we had tied down on our garage roof.


won't put anything outside until early Saturday morning ... with our unpredictable weather, we can't really do any decorating beforehand 



macraven said:


> H1N1 signing in............


Mac, please tell me you're joking ... you really don't have H1N1 do you???


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, Homies!
> 
> *Mac* -- Oh my goodness! Hit by a car? Floored by illness? You are having a really rough time. Sending Mummy Dust, stat!
> 
> *Niki* -- I think I'm grateful I have a cat, hopefully that will keep the little furry friends away...
> 
> I was just getting set to by an AP since I convinced dh to go to Uni after the WDW half marathon in Jan., and then I realized I don't know if it's valid from the date of purchase, or first use. I'm thinking I might want to do HHN for Columbus Day or later next year, so maybe I should wait until closer to when I need it around Thanksgiving?
> 
> Maria



come for the columbus day weekend time period next year.

i'll be there and so will quite a few of the homies.

you'll love it.

if you buy the AP now, you will receive a voucher.

you take the voucher to the park to activate it and it becomes a real AP card at that point.

your start date for the AP of 12 months, begins when you activate the voucher.



Mad Hattered said:


> T-minus 4 hours until lift off towards the Darkside!!



WOO HOO.....



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ... finally catching up on things ... most of the laundry is done ... heading out this afternoon to get pet groceries ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac, please tell me you're joking ... you really don't have H1N1 do you???






today i was productive.
i emptied out one of my suitcases.
it's only been sitting in the living room the last 8 days.

tomorrow, i will empty out the second suitcase.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all,another very slow day at work.
I dont want to go back to the medical feild.So I went to the local Vo-Tech and realy intrested getting into the marine mechanic class.Never to old to learn A new skill.The class is 8months long and I already know basic mechanics so It should'nt be that hard.
I'm so burntout on the construction side of life that I've been doing off and on for over 24yrs.Time for A cool change..

Enough about me,where has our homie EMT Dave been?he has'nt posted in Along time!!*


----------



## keishashadow

good morning sunshines


----------



## Coach81

Great news.. wife is home with the SWINE FLU!!!  Hoping to contain it.. as best we can..


----------



## circelli

ARGHHHHH!!! to my sick homies 
It is garbage day here and rainy and cool!!!!!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all,another very slow day at work.
> I dont want to go back to the medical feild.So I went to the local Vo-Tech and realy intrested getting into the marine mechanic class.Never to old to learn A new skill.The class is 8months long and I already know basic mechanics so It should'nt be that hard.
> I'm so burntout on the construction side of life that I've been doing off and on for over 24yrs.Time for A cool change..
> 
> Enough about me,where has our homie EMT Dave been?he has'nt posted in Along time!!*



i have his email address.
i did send him a note many months back.

i have been wondering the same thing also.

i hope all is fine with him and the family.



keishashadow said:


> good morning sunshines


it's already morning time.......
i think i woke up about 40 minutes ago.

hope all have sunshine today.
my drapes are still drawn, maybe i should open them and look outside at Mr Sun....



Coach81 said:


> Great news.. wife is home with the SWINE FLU!!!  Hoping to contain it.. as best we can..



oh my, hope she isn't hit hard with it and the rest of the family is spared.

this is my umpteenth day with it also.
it does get better.
you feel better then you can get a relapse.
that happened to me and is why my flu has been prolonged.
i really should listen to the docs.......

tell her to stay in bed and stay hydrated.  that has really helped me.

no one else in my family has come down with it.
whew......
hoping the same for you.

from what i was told, you are contagious when you have the fever and the day before to others.

if the wife has a fever, just pass notes to each other under the closed door to the bedroom.

but, the best thing about this flu is you can really lose some weight.
that part i have enjoyed.....

keep us posted on how you all are doing.



circelli said:


> ARGHHHHH!!! to my sick homies
> It is garbage day here and rainy and cool!!!!!



Mr Mac had that duty today.

that is how i knew what day of the week it was when i woke up.

the garbage truck with all the banging noise, woke me up today.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all,another very slow day at work.
> I dont want to go back to the medical feild.So I went to the local Vo-Tech and realy intrested getting into the marine mechanic class.Never to old to learn A new skill.The class is 8months long and I already know basic mechanics so It should'nt be that hard.
> I'm so burntout on the construction side of life that I've been doing off and on for over 24yrs.Time for A cool change..
> 
> *



shame on me.

i just reread what i wrote and didn't mention your thoughts on career future.

marine mechanic field sounds very interesting.
i'm sure you could be a whiz in that field double D.

with your background, you would do great in the classes.

but, would you have to move or relocate once you are eligible to work in that field once your schooling is over?

you are correct, you are never too old to learn.
and, you are not old. at. all.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
I know how you all feel about the flu cause my youngest DS started running high temps and sweating like crazy and we took him to the er and they tested him and it came back as the regular flu and needless to say they gave him some tamaflu and he bounced back pretty quick but not before passing it to me *


----------



## macraven

St Lawrence, it is very good to hear from you.
and, very sad to hear you have the flu.
isn't it swell when our kids share with us.....

i do hope you start to feel better real soon.
having the flu isn't fun.


i think we should have a reunion week and hope all the past homies do a drive by here.

of course, we'll have to pick homies and pm them to give them a heads up.


i often wonder what happened to our past homie family members.


i miss them all


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Just stopping in to say "Good Morning, Homesters!"

DS just informed me he does want to go to the middle school dance, which he emphatically did not want to go to a week ago. I'm not sure -- he's one of the youngest kids (6th grade), and I don't know what those 8th graders do! It is chaperoned....And there are only about 50 kids total...guess I'll see what DH thinks...

Maria


----------



## Coach81

Wife has recovered from the swine flu.. it kicked her butt, but it was over pretty quick.. thank God.  Now we're back into planning mode.. have a great day all.


----------



## macraven

double post

i need more coffee


----------



## macraven

morning homies......


worfie, dances and kids.

i bet he will have a fun time.



coach, thank goodness the swine has left your house!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, mummy dust to all the sickies...excuse me while i grab my surgical mask im here for u, just don't stand so close.

mac's right, so many missing homiesgot milk? anybody know how to photoshop?






jk, missing persons r serious stuff...heartbreaking to hear results re the latest little girl who disappeared from FLA


----------



## the Dark Marauder

ZOMG, a post from me! I've been MIA lately due to work & HHN. During my recent travels through HHN, I've had the chance to meet Adkar and say hi to macraven. Mac even told me how funny it is to watch Rocky Horror just to watch when people leave the show.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> ZOMG, a post from me! I've been MIA lately due to work & HHN. During my recent travels through HHN, I've had the chance to meet Adkar and say hi to macraven. Mac even told me how funny it is to watch Rocky Horror just to watch when people leave the show.





*let it be known that the Dark Marauder is no longer a RHPS virgin.*

we had fun in that show!



darkie, glad you surfaced and posted.
didn't see you once we split up on sunday but did you get to see the houses that was left on the pass?


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies!

Long time, no posts.  Just too busy for my own good and sad at not being able to go to HHN as we had planned on in January.  Oh, well.

We all have colds, but so far no flu.  I feel for you flu-ridden bug hotels.

I got a really cool bag this summer and just pulled it out at the beginning of the month.  It's a black messenger back with a sequin Jack Skellington head on it.  It's his fault we're seeing Christmas stuff already. 

Our chorus only has four rehearsals until our first concert in November.  Yikes!  I hope we can get all the advertising done NOW and get this thing promoted.

We carved some really kewl pumpkins two nights ago.  Guess who decided they like raw pumpkin as much as canned?  The dogs.  They chewed big holes in one the first night it was out on the porch.  Speaking of which, I need to feed them.

Toodles,

Tam


----------



## donaldduck352

Tinker-tude said:


> We carved some really kewl pumpkins two nights ago.  Guess who decided they like raw pumpkin as much as canned?  The dogs.  They chewed big holes in one the first night it was out on the porch.
> 
> Toodles,
> 
> Tam



*We did also and the coons got them.Much less putting my garbage out the night before,it winds up up and down the road.So I hunting I will go,A hunting I will go,and I'm not hunting wabbits!!*


----------



## keishashadow

rabbit season

duck season

only time we *see* the racoons that crawl out of the woods is when they've gone mad from rabies, their staggering about reminds me of zombies


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thats what scares me,there normaly not very friendly animals.But I do live in the sticks and this 10# at 3AM didn't run away when he was tearing up the pumpkins when I went outside to see what the noise was.Called animal control and they said buy traps and call them if I ketch one.OK lets do the math-A trap cost $100-A chance of my dog getting out and fighting one(I can imagine the vet bill on that)much less the kids that getting on the bus in the dark in the AM.I will put ears on it and call it wabbit season!!!!!



Disclaimer:dont flame me for taking care of vermins that may have rabies when the county wont do nothing.I pay taxes for them to basicaly say its my problem.No wonder America has the most rabie outbreaks in the world....*


----------



## macraven

dang all you homies get the good critters.

we only get skunks......

but i would trade with you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...

Hope all the homies that are feeling under the weather are on the mend ... just sneezes here, but that's par for the course with our weather this time of year.

And speaking of this time of year, cars have been moved out of the garage so we can bring up all the Halloween decorations for the yard haunt next weekend


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Wow guys, I don't feel so alone now.... DS has a terrible cold, sounds like he's coughing up a lung.  I'm sick to my stomach.  DH is coughing and sneezing.  And DD, well, she went to a friend's house last evening and was "playing" on the treadmill when off she fell!  Bruised, scraped and torn, but at least nothing's broken.  

And we leave for Universal in 1 week 4 days..... ack.. send mummy dust....


E


----------



## macraven

woo hoo.........

i made a wish for mummy dust and it happened.

worfie, darkie, st Lawrence all made appearances.
and now more homies.

i feel like going outside and howling at the moon............




Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies!
> 
> Long time, no posts.  Just too busy for my own good and sad at not being able to go to HHN as we had planned on in January.  Oh, well.
> 
> We all have colds, but so far no flu.  I feel for you flu-ridden bug hotels.
> 
> I got a really cool bag this summer and just pulled it out at the beginning of the month.  It's a black messenger back with a sequin Jack Skellington head on it.  It's his fault we're seeing Christmas stuff already.
> 
> Our chorus only has four rehearsals until our first concert in November.  Yikes!  I hope we can get all the advertising done NOW and get this thing promoted.
> 
> We carved some really kewl pumpkins two nights ago.  Guess who decided they like raw pumpkin as much as canned?  The dogs.  They chewed big holes in one the first night it was out on the porch.  Speaking of which, I need to feed them.
> 
> Toodles,
> 
> Tam



taminator, so good to see you here. 
i know the concert will be a smash!
since you are in charge of it, it will be great!

pumpkins are highly overrated.
just grow some more in the patch for new year..



EPRV We love Disney said:


> Wow guys, I don't feel so alone now.... DS has a terrible cold, sounds like he's coughing up a lung.  I'm sick to my stomach.  DH is coughing and sneezing.  And DD, well, she went to a friend's house last evening and was "playing" on the treadmill when off she fell!  Bruised, scraped and torn, but at least nothing's broken.
> 
> And we leave for Universal in 1 week 4 days..... ack.. send mummy dust....
> 
> 
> E



and another homie to  for coming back!
we missed you too!

i just returned 9 days ago from my trip and want to go back again.
i'll hide in your suitcase...

sending tons of mummy dust for you all to stay healthy.

or you could just lock everyone up in their rooms until it is time to leave.
no worry about bruises, broken bones, etc that way.

have a fantastic trip!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> *let it be known that the Dark Marauder is no longer a RHPS virgin.*
> 
> we had fun in that show!
> 
> 
> 
> darkie, glad you surfaced and posted.
> didn't see you once we split up on sunday but did you get to see the houses that was left on the pass?


I did, thanks again! Not only did I get the last three houses, but I got intense scares during the walkthroughs. I had TWO Dracula brides attack me in an early scene, and Drac himself got me! Normally I'd say it's hot to have two ladies chasing you, but when they've got fangs bared, trying to bite....

The next Sun I went with Vault members and had another good time. Yay HHN being great this year.


----------



## macraven

sounds like the dracula house was a winner for you that night!

it was so good to hang out with you sunday.


i'll be back for HHN XX.

same bat time
same bat channel......


----------



## Coach81

Sounds like you guys are really enjoying HHN.. that is great!  TGIF!!!  Speaking of horror.. I'll be checking out the new SAW flick this Saturday... I've enjoyed all of the previous installments..I hope this one can keep me interested...  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> _*Disclaimer:dont flame me for taking care of vermins that may have rabies when the county wont do nothing.I pay taxes for them to basicaly say its my problem.No wonder America has the most rabie outbreaks in the world....*_


 
Put me in the un-PC camp on this issue!

our county does set bait traps, as rabies is a real problem here (they do the mosquito traps too thank goodness!).  

problem is it's hard to set them when peeps let their dogs & kids run unsupervised in the woods & then complain to high heavens re endangement issues . 

Even if animals have the vaccine, efficacy isn't 100% and, as you mention, the vet bills can be enormous; so easy for pets to acquire an infection from any bite.  My one dog  has had them more than once from snake bites.

i grew up with adage that if a wild animal is overly-friendly, it *has* rabies and i've passed same theory onto my kids.

our game department is useless...except for catching unlicensed fisherman/hunters. Standard method of operation here is to call the coppers to dispatch the infected animals...glad i don't have far to look there lol

on that note...lock & load...good friday all


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Almost back to normal thank goodness and if I can get rid of this cough I will be ok *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ... Happy Friday ...

... only 8 days until Halloween!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

WOW ... where is everyone???


----------



## circelli

Hi Bonny.......

Hi Homies wherever you all may be


----------



## macraven

Here I Is............

a quick drive by.


trying to start some laundry.
which is coastermom Mary's favorite hobby...



when you start to feel better after being struck by a car and the flu, the house starts calling your name.
such as the mountain of dirty clothes in the hamper......


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to hear you`re feeling a bit better mac, you`ll get through that laundry in no time.

Our clocks went back an hour last night and poor Tom was night shift, so 13 hours instead of 12!!

So I`ve tried to be extra quiet today.......that means NO housework in case I waken him. So I`ve spent just over 4 hours finishing off my trip report. At least it`s done and i actually enjoyed reliving it all again. 

Got the beginnings of a sore throat and I`m going to Scotland on Wednesday with kyle to visit my mum till Sunday. Typical!!! Taking in lots of vitamin c and hoping it doesn`t come to anything.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## macraven

carole, stay healthy.
being sick is the pits...........
i speak from experience.


i just finished reading the ending of your trippie.

i felt the tears also.........


but, a happy ending since you are returning in october '10!


you should have had your people call my people to get our schedules together.
i'll be missing you again on next year's trip.


and about that laundry, i said screw it last night.
watched some Bourne movies, dvd style instead.


now i am doing the


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Afternoon, Homies!

Almost time for my Pats to play in Jolly Old England...

*Mac* -- Thanks for answering my question about the AP. If I buy the AP but don't have it activated before I check in, can I book at the AP rate? We won't arrive until after 9 pm, so we can't really go to the Parks first...

Maria


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Afternoon, Homies!
> 
> Almost time for my Pats to play in Jolly Old England...
> 
> *Mac* -- Thanks for answering my question about the AP. If I buy the AP but don't have it activated before I check in, can I book at the AP rate? We won't arrive until after 9 pm, so we can't really go to the Parks first...
> 
> Maria



You can book with the AP rate even if you don't have it.

When you do buy the AP, all you will get is a voucher to show you bought it.

You can then take the voucher to the park, guest service, and activate the AP then.  
the date you activate it, is the date the AP officially begins.

for the second part of your question, you are arriving late and will not be able to activate the AP.

sometimes when you check in, the TM does not ask to see the AP.
if they do ask to see the AP, show them the voucher or email to prove you did buy it.

they will tell you to show the AP to the front desk before you check out.
if the front desk tells you they will have to change your rate to rack rate, don't sweat it.

that is normal procedures.

once you show them the AP, you will be charged the AP rate you booked with.

This happens a lot and is not anything to worry about.

the first time i did the AP hotel rate, it happened to me.
i activated the voucher and later that second night at the hotel, i went to the hotel lobby and had them make a copy of my AP so my room charge rate would reflect it.

You can also book with the AAA card rate without having it.
If you purchased the membership with AAA and had no time for the processing of the card to reach you before you leave on your trip, take the email letter that confirms that you are an AAA member.

the hotel will honor that.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> carole, stay healthy.
> being sick is the pits...........
> i speak from experience.
> 
> 
> i just finished reading the ending of your trippie.
> 
> i felt the tears also.........
> 
> 
> but, a happy ending since you are returning in october '10!
> 
> 
> you should have had your people call my people to get our schedules together.
> i'll be missing you again on next year's trip.
> 
> 
> and about that laundry, i said screw it last night.
> watched some Bourne movies, dvd style instead.
> 
> 
> now i am doing the



Feeling better already actually (keeps fingers crossed)

I love those Bourne movies, I lay along the sofa today watching Marnie and Dial M for Murder, would have watched Psycho as well if I had the time. You can`t beat a bit of Hitchcock on a cold miserable sunday afternoon. 

Glad you liked the trip report. Very nice words in your reply over there 

I think if you always go to Orlando at the same time we should be able to meet up in 2012  Kyle will be in college for 2 years from next sept, then in 2012 he will be going to university and they start very end of Sept first few weeks in Oct, so we`ll be able to go back in September again 

My peeps will definately call your peeps beforehand 

Going to have very early night tonight, Tom is nightshift again and Kyle is sleeping just now, it`s 8.30pm!!!  This is half term week holiday coming up and he has worked so hard already this year. It does catch up with them. The Russian Revolution is his light reading at the moment 

Take care xx


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*Mac* -- You are the Helpfullest of Homies! Thank you so much! you know I would panic when they told me they were switching me to rack rate!!

A good day for my Pats, and a bye next week. That's good, I need a little time to start thinking about our Thanksgiving trip. So glad I don't have to do a full-scale spreadsheet with advance squad reporting like for the Motherland...goin' to the Darkside is easy and stress-free 

Maria


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi-Ho, Homies.

I need Coastermom to come to my house.  I'm seven loads behind on folding and sorting clothes.  It's been cold enough long enough that it's time to put away the summer clothes and dig out YUMMY SWEATERS.  I love sweaters and sweatshirts.  But I hate washing and sorting double the clothes we'll be wearing.   And I need boxes for the summer stuff, too....

Tomorrow will be interesting.  We have to miss a homeschool field trip to the recycling plant because I have a meeting.  We're also down to one car for the time being.  So I get to pack up the kids very early in the morning, take DH to work, do a few school subjects with Jared, take kids to a babysitter's, go to my meeting, pick kids up, run errands, finish school stuff, start dinner, and pick DH up.  I'm already tired thinking about it.  

The dogs will be mad that I'm gone so much.  I wonder what kind of havoc they will wreak?

Taminator


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!  It has been months since I have ventured over here.

Hope everything is well with everyone!


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi-Ho, Homies.
> 
> I need Coastermom to come to my house.  I'm seven loads behind on folding and sorting clothes.  It's been cold enough long enough that it's time to put away the summer clothes and dig out YUMMY SWEATERS.  I love sweaters and sweatshirts.  But I hate washing and sorting double the clothes we'll be wearing.   And I need boxes for the summer stuff, too....
> 
> Tomorrow will be interesting.  We have to miss a homeschool field trip to the recycling plant because I have a meeting.  We're also down to one car for the time being.  So I get to pack up the kids very early in the morning, take DH to work, do a few school subjects with Jared, take kids to a babysitter's, go to my meeting, pick kids up, run errands, finish school stuff, start dinner, and pick DH up.  I'm already tired thinking about it.
> 
> The dogs will be mad that I'm gone so much.  I wonder what kind of havoc they will wreak?
> 
> Taminator



Hey T tude........you mean it gets that cold in the South??  
just when i thought it would be a swell warm place to move to.........

monday will be a day full of fun for you it looks like....



KStarfish82 said:


> Hello everyone!  It has been months since I have ventured over here.
> 
> Hope everything is well with everyone!



my invite to your wedding must have got lost in the mail, eh......

congrats on becoming a mrs.

now where are all the pics...........



Worfie, anything to help a homie!


----------



## marciemi

KATIE!!!!!! 

Um, we're still waiting for those wedding pics!  

But welcome back!


----------



## macraven

carole, i have you penciled in on my date book for 2012.......


----------



## marciemi

Sorry, guess Mac beat me to it!  Guess that what I get for clicking over to the cruise boards!


----------



## KStarfish82

Here are some of my wedding photos














































Hope you like!


----------



## macraven

thank you katie!
everything is so beautiful.
the dress, the bouquet, you and the Mr.

i see your sissy in one of the pics.....







cruise board marcie?
when are you going?


----------



## scotlass

hey youse....

Jet Lag sucks !!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> hey youse....
> 
> Jet Lag sucks !!



is it morning time for youse now?



happy to see youse here scotlass!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> is it morning time for youse now?
> 
> 
> 
> happy to see youse here scotlass!



Its 2am...Im punchin keys,DH is watchin a crappy film and the boy is in bed listening to his ipod.

I have work tomorrow so it should be funtastic !!


----------



## marciemi

Katie - those pics were awesome!  That's such a cool, once-in-a-lifetime location for those shots!  Were you treated special everywhere you guys went?  I especially love the luggage cart one!  Your hubby looks great in all the pics too - I don't remember seeing him before (well, it's been a long time since we saw you and you know how us old folks are about remembering anything!  ).

Mac - unfortunately I'm not going!  Looking to book a graduation cruise on Carnival for Matt, his GF, and Royce (aka chaperone!).  Funny story regarding this.  Back on our last cruise on RCCL in 2004, if you were 18-20 years old, you could drink with a parent's signature.  This changed in 2006.  When we first started narrowing down the choices, when I told Matt the first choice of the ones I was looking at, he replied "That's GF's (18th) birthday!  She'd be legal!"  When I then told him that it had changed and 18 year olds could no longer drink, his reply was "Oh, I didn't even think about drinking.  Who wants to drink?"  I'll let you guys figure out what she'd be "legal" for!


----------



## macraven

scotlass, you sound like me...........

i get insomnia and it's pathetic when i am up to 4 in the morning unable to sleep with having to be at work at 7:15 am........



if youse stay up much later, and then go to work, youse will be sleeping like a baby monday night.


that's ok.
nothing good on the tube on mondays.........




did you get back home today?
don't cha wish you were still back in the land of the palm trees.....
i know i do.......


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks Mac and Marcie!

We were really treated like we were actually someone.  The reception was over at 4 pm, so we had alot of time to kill between then and the dessert party at 9.  So we did some visiting of locations like the GF and the Poly and got some really cool pics and free fresh flower leis!

We also hopped on the front seat of the monorail (3 days before that horrible accident) and rode around.

The only annoying thing was that people were banging on things so that we would kiss....by that time, we were "kissed" out!


----------



## Tinker-tude

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello everyone!  It has been months since I have ventured over here.
> 
> Hope everything is well with everyone!




Welcome Home, Newlywed!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The pics are wonderful!  I especially like the fisheye shots.  You look gorgeous and so happy.  Big Congrats!




macraven said:


> Hey T tude........you mean it gets that cold in the South??
> just when i thought it would be a swell warm place to move to.........
> 
> monday will be a day full of fun for you it looks like....




Mississippi gets very cold.  It feels much colder than the thermostat says, because it's sooooooo humid.  Take a shower, run straight out on the porch in your nuthins in 35 degree weather, and you'll know what Mississippi feels like most of the time during the winter.  I've lived in much colder places in my life, but I've never FELT colder than I've felt here.  This cold goes into the bone.  I'll probably change my mind if I spend a winter in Illinois, though.  BRUTAL wind, right?


----------



## macraven

hmm........and i thought northern illinois was brutal..


----------



## Worfiedoodles

The coldest day of my life was in Chicago on Lake Michigan. Colder than Maine, I tell ya!

Maria


----------



## donaldduck352

*Stopping in to say hellow on my lunch break..*


----------



## circelli

Who wants to have an enjoyable memory.........only 8 or 9 years old, it has snowed sooo much that ONLY you can fit out the screen door to shovel away the snow......it would have been negative something or other (COLD) as well.....Winnipeg Manitoba, Canada...gotta love the North!!!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> scotlass, you sound like me...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if youse stay up much later, and then go to work, youse will be sleeping like a baby monday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you get back home today?
> don't cha wish you were still back in the land of the palm trees.....
> i know i do.......



I went on a comfort break at work at 1.02,got back to my desk at 1.32...all I did was pee....I think I fell asleep !!  



We got back saturday morning,and yes,I do wish I was still there.

We really did have the best time.

Great weather,hot first week then 2nd week as we got tired cooler which works great.

No rain but an hour as we left Universal.

Very wee wait times,20 mins max and walk on's on most.

And my boy is just sooo much fun....


----------



## macraven

back from the doc.
he says i am recovered now from H1N1........








please, do we have to talk about the snow already.......

i still remember the blizzards in chicago that shut the city down.
no transportation except the el system ........


i'm hoping for a mild winter this year.



tomorrow, the dentist.
ugh


----------



## circelli

MAC - So glad t hear that you kicked the "bug" to the curb!!! 

Argh...I have had a sinus (allergy) headache all day, it just doesn't want to go away.  When I was in Florida my allergies did not bother me at all.....I believe I should go to warmer climates often


----------



## schumigirl

Scotslass........glad you had lovely time......agree with you......wish I was there too  

mac........glad you`ve got the all clear......feels good doesn`t it......

I`ve got Vertigo 

Took funny at work today and nearly fell over......it`s an awful feeling......dizzy and sick at the same time...... managed to get emergency doc appointment this afternoon and he`s given me tablets. Started to feel slightly better...... but not moving much......and looking for lots of sympathy  Tom brought me the laptop over and some pineapple juice........and now he`s gone to watch Dr Who on the telly!!!!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Scotslass........glad you had lovely time......agree with you......wish I was there too
> 
> mac........glad you`ve got the all clear......feels good doesn`t it......
> 
> I`ve got Vertigo
> 
> Took funny at work today and nearly fell over......it`s an awful feeling......dizzy and sick at the same time...... managed to get emergency doc appointment this afternoon and he`s given me tablets. Started to feel slightly better...... but not moving much......and looking for lots of sympathy  Tom brought me the laptop over and some pineapple juice........and now he`s gone to watch Dr Who on the telly!!!!




let the Mr baby and pamper you as long as you want him to.
maybe you can milk it up to christmas with the pampering........

rest, take your pills and feel better real soon carole.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening homies.I hate to rain on A sunny day so please bear with me.The duck is offically unemployed.Put my claim into the state today,I never done it before.Feels funny not having A job.But the company held out as long as they could and I was the last too get the axe this time.Well now I know what most Americans feel like,it's pretty depressing to tell ya the truth.

So A nursing I will go!!!
If I don't post in awhile don't worry the duck is trying to find another pond to swim in.
But then again the freinds I met here keeps me going....*


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> hmm........and i thought northern illinois was brutal..




That's why I said I'd probably change my mind about MS if I spent a winter in IL. 
I'm not a fan of cold weather.  It makes me feel COLD.




schumigirl said:


> I`ve got Vertigo
> 
> Took funny at work today and nearly fell over......it`s an awful feeling......dizzy and sick at the same time...... managed to get emergency doc appointment this afternoon and he`s given me tablets. Started to feel slightly better...... but not moving much......and looking for lots of sympathy  Tom brought me the laptop over and some pineapple juice........and now he`s gone to watch Dr Who on the telly!!!!



I take it you're low on potassium?  Hate that feeling.  Take it easy and be spoiled.




scotlass said:


> I went on a comfort break at work at 1.02,got back to my desk at 1.32...all I did was pee....I think I fell asleep !!
> 
> 
> 
> We got back saturday morning,and yes,I do wish I was still there.
> 
> We really did have the best time.
> 
> Great weather,hot first week then 2nd week as we got tired cooler which works great.
> 
> No rain but an hour as we left Universal.
> 
> Very wee wait times,20 mins max and walk on's on most.
> 
> And my boy is just sooo much fun....




Better to sleep on a toilet than pee in your bed. 

Glad you had so much fun on your trip, even if I am a little green with envy.




donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening homies.I hate to rain on A sunny day so please bear with me.The duck is offically unemployed.Put my claim into the state today,I never done it before.Feels funny not having A job.But the company held out as long as they could and I was the last too get the axe this time.Well now I know what most Americans feel like,it's pretty depressing to tell ya the truth.
> 
> So A nursing I will go!!!
> If I don't post in awhile don't worry the duck is trying to find another pond to swim in.
> But then again the freinds I met here keeps me going....*




Ouch, that really stinks.  I hope you find a job soon.  Good thing you have nursing to fall back on, even if it's not your favorite type of work.  Best of luck finding something you like more.  Maybe you can get through your Marine mechanics classes really fast now that you have more spare time?




Well, need to go back to bed.  I think Jared will only do a little school work tomorrow.  His room and play area are such a mess it's dangerous to walk through them.  Time for cleaning and a bonfire, I say.  Come on over, we'll have s'mores.


----------



## keishashadow

morning, oh so sorry to hear donald; best wishes for a quick reverse of fortune on the work front

KFed - nice pics, see from siggie ur heading back already! 



marciemi said:


> *Looking to book a graduation cruise on Carnival for Matt, his GF, and Royce (aka chaperone!)*. Funny story regarding this. Back on our last cruise on RCCL in 2004, if you were 18-20 years old, you could drink with a parent's signature. This changed in 2006. When we first started narrowing down the choices, when I told Matt the first choice of the ones I was looking at, he replied "That's GF's (18th) birthday! She'd be legal!" When I then told him that it had changed and 18 year olds could no longer drink, his reply was "Oh, I didn't even think about drinking. Who wants to drink?" *I'll let you guys figure out what she'd be "legal" for!*


 
I know this oneas i've got a 17 y.o. who's been awaiting to run with the big dogs while cruising.  The ripe old age of 18 is magic number on carnival for on-board casino, dance clubs after 11 pmish & ability to attend 'adult' midnight shows & a few excursions have age requirements. 

Are you sailing too? If not, r u aware of this rule, designed to keep carnival from segueing back into party boat atmosphere it used it have...can u say spring break 

_Guests are required to be 21 years old (on embarkation day) to travel. Guests under the age of 21 must be accompanied in the same stateroom by a parent or guardian 25 or older, unless a married minor couple (assume that's out of the question lol)_


----------



## Coach81

Really nice wedding pics.. congrats to you and your new husband!  Hope all is well with everyone.. working through the work week...


----------



## ky07

* Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening homies.I hate to rain on A sunny day so please bear with me.The duck is offically unemployed.Put my claim into the state today,I never done it before.Feels funny not having A job.But the company held out as long as they could and I was the last too get the axe this time.Well now I know what most Americans feel like,it's pretty depressing to tell ya the truth.
> 
> So A nursing I will go!!!
> If I don't post in awhile don't worry the duck is trying to find another pond to swim in.
> But then again the freinds I met here keeps me going....*





OH NO......................   !!!!!


mummy dust being sent to Double D......


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> * Good afternoon homies *



hi 'ya St Lawrence.

always good to see you here.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> hi 'ya St Lawrence.
> 
> always good to see you here.



*Always good to be here with the homies *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*Mr. Duck* -- Ducks wake up to a brand new world every day. I hope tomorrow is a much better one for you! 

Maria


----------



## Goof-y

My cousin is afraid of the Phantom Manor.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> I know this oneas i've got a 17 y.o. who's been awaiting to run with the big dogs while cruising.  The ripe old age of 18 is magic number on carnival for on-board casino, dance clubs after 11 pmish & ability to attend 'adult' midnight shows & a few excursions have age requirements.
> 
> Are you sailing too? If not, r u aware of this rule, designed to keep carnival from segueing back into party boat atmosphere it used it have...can u say spring break
> 
> _Guests are required to be 21 years old (on embarkation day) to travel. Guests under the age of 21 must be accompanied in the same stateroom by a parent or guardian 25 or older, unless a married minor couple (assume that's out of the question lol)_



And yet, that's not the reason he wants her to be 18!    Okay, never mind, I guess this is a Disney message board so we'll just leave it there!  I have been telling them the various different things though that they could do and think they'd enjoy what you listed along with the adult pool/spa.  The room we're looking at (aft balcony) would be right underneath it.  Looking at the Destiny incidentally.

Oh, and Royce would be the IN ROOM chaperone - yep, they'd all share one room.  Only a 4 day cruise and without getting connecting staterooms (and paying a huge singles supplement), they couldn't get two rooms anyways.  So GF will pay the cheaper 3rd person rate and get the rollaway.  Royce already called about what he'd need for her to travel with them (medical release from her parents, etc.) but since she'd be 18, really nothing.  Guess I'd get one anyways since they'd probably fly out the day before and she'd still be 17 then!  Her folks are coming over this evening to hash all this out.  

On a separate note -  - so sorry to hear the news DD!  Hope something works out for you soon!  On a similar note, I FINALLY started getting my unemployment this week (yes, it only took 3+ months) - good thing I didn't actually need to live on it or anything.  Plus thing was getting a large check all at once - almost enough to go back to Disney again!    Yeah, yeah, I know, not happening!  But best of luck to you Donald and keep us updated!


----------



## macraven

Goof-y said:


> My cousin is afraid of the Phantom Manor.






to the thread.....

kick off your shoes and sit awhile with us.
we talk about everything and nothing, in case you haven't noticed.......


sorry about your cuz............fear of the PM is not in our vocabulary.....


----------



## macraven

marcie, do you think the oldest teen of yours is paving the way for the other 2?

just think of all the joys you have to look forward to.........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just dropping in to say hellow.I cant stay away from the boards long.
I like to thank everyone-HOMIES- wishing me luck on my future endeavor on finding A job and the mummy dust.I did put in A application at the local power plant today and gotta A call around 4:30 this afternoon for A interview on Thursday at 9am !! This is almost unheard of,wish me luck.I did have to get my fingerprints done again.This gets so old.I've had it done 4times in the past 5yrs!!

I did get to go bowling today by myself and scored 195.Not bad for not picking up A ball in over 10yrs!!*


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> marcie, do you think the oldest teen of yours is paving the way for the other 2?
> 
> just think of all the joys you have to look forward to.........



Mac - weren't you saying you wanted another teenage boy?      I have some spares!

Donald - CONGRATS!!!!  Best of luck on your interview!


----------



## marciemi

My middle wonderful teen just dropped an entire bowl of chicken noodle soup all over the kitchen floor and family room carpet.  When he took it out of the microwave, it was ....GASP!... HOT!!!  So he just let it drop to the floor instead.  I still have a teen if anyone's looking for one?!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Marcie I got one I cant get rid of.I feel your pain!*


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

How about those Yankees????  Championship #27...here we come!

Thanks for the compliments on the photos!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

#!@* Yankees...

Woke up to a rainy, yucky day. Really wish I could crawl back into bed...Would you believe I'm looking forward to the Monsters vs. Aliens Halloween special tonight? I could use a good laugh. 

Good Morning, I hope the Homies have a brighter day than I do!
Maria


----------



## Coach81

Happy Hump Day Everyone!!!


----------



## Goof-y

3 more days until Halloween...


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> *And yet, that's not the reason he wants her to be 18!*  Okay, never mind, I guess this is a Disney message board so we'll just leave it there! I have been telling them the various different things though that they could do and think they'd enjoy what you listed along with the adult pool/spa. The room we're looking at *(aft balcony) would be right underneath it. Looking at the Destiny incidentally.*
> 
> *Plus thing was getting a large check all at once - almost enough to go back to Disney again! *




i like the way u think, makes perfect sense to me

 royce may have his hand's full chaperoning ur son who seems to have love boat thoughts if im reading u correctly

Speaking of love, our direct aft balcony on the Legend was our fav cabin yet.  Carnival's spirit class ships r so well laid out, not sure if the destiny is one of those or not.  So, what's the itinerary & where does she sail from?

i need a cruise, vacation, dinner out...im not picky; Burger Kings sounds good @ this point


----------



## macraven

morning homies....

besides hump day, it is also garbage day for many of us.


get the trash out now!!!!


i was checked out by the doc monday and he said i'm gonna live.
woo hoo......
now back to the routine of being the mistress of the dump i live in.....




donaldduck352 said:


> *Just dropping in to say hellow.I cant stay away from the boards long.
> I like to thank everyone-HOMIES- wishing me luck on my future endeavor on finding A job and the mummy dust.I did put in A application at the local power plant today and gotta A call around 4:30 this afternoon for A interview on Thursday at 9am !! This is almost unheard of,wish me luck.I did have to get my fingerprints done again.This gets so old.I've had it done 4times in the past 5yrs!!
> 
> I did get to go bowling today by myself and scored 195.Not bad for not picking up A ball in over 10yrs!!*



sending mummy dust that thursday you are the winner of that new job!
you deserve it!
bowling...........show off......you scored about 110 pts more than i did last time



marciemi said:


> Mac - weren't you saying you wanted another teenage boy?      I have some spares!
> 
> Donald - CONGRATS!!!!  Best of luck on your interview!




i'll take the one that cooks and cleans.



marciemi said:


> My middle wonderful teen just dropped an entire bowl of chicken noodle soup all over the kitchen floor and family room carpet.  When he took it out of the microwave, it was ....GASP!... HOT!!!  So he just let it drop to the floor instead.  I still have a teen if anyone's looking for one?!



maybe it is the middle son i am partial to.
in your trippie he didn't give you any lip so i think he would fit in fine at my dump as a great example......
send him over


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> sending mummy dust that thursday you are the winner of that new job!
> you deserve it!
> bowling...........show off......you scored about 110 pts more than i did last time




*I took in a few more games today.My highest score was 178.Its funny to watch I guess,thier was a league going on at the time and one of the ladys said I bowl like Fred Flintstone(kinda look like him).Tippy toe up to the edge and role 100mph balls!!I had all laughing so hard.They wanted me to join there league and bowl evey Wendsday with them.They drink more beer by 1PM then I do all week!!But the church group showed up and nothing but frowns with the beer drinking.

Thanks for the mummy dust all.I'm going to dress to impress and floor them with BS tomorrow!!*


----------



## keishashadow

donald - sounds like a plan! break a leg

mac u passed inspection!

my mr told he has to work halloween eve afterall, i may go club his boss


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> [/B]
> 
> i like the way u think, makes perfect sense to me
> 
> royce may have his hand's full chaperoning ur son who seems to have love boat thoughts if im reading u correctly
> 
> Speaking of love, our direct aft balcony on the Legend was our fav cabin yet.  Carnival's spirit class ships r so well laid out, not sure if the destiny is one of those or not.  So, what's the itinerary & where does she sail from?
> 
> i need a cruise, vacation, dinner out...im not picky; Burger Kings sounds good @ this point



We're huge aft balcony fans as well.  Had three of them (twice on Princess, once on RCCL) and wouldn't cruise without one again.  Especially if Royce is going to be spending a lot of time by himself (and ensuring the cabin is not being occupied by the chaperonees  ), then it will be nice for him to hang out there.  As far as I can tell, the Destiny is the only one in its class.  It's a bit older of a ship but we're looking for a short, cheaper cruise with the right dates.  Sails out of Miami, hitting Key West and Cozumel, which was the draw (instead of the Bahamas yet again).  

Janet - I know you'd mentioned it in the past, but when we called they said they didn't offer any military rates.  Do you think that's because it's a short cruise, or are we just too far out, or do they not do that anymore?  

Oh, and as far as dinner out, not sure what your military connection is, but if you didn't know Applebees is offering a free meal for all military and vets (limited menu) on Veteran's Day.  If you want the link, I can post it for you!



macraven said:


> i'll take the one that cooks and cleans.
> 
> maybe it is the middle son i am partial to.
> in your trippie he didn't give you any lip so i think he would fit in fine at my dump as a great example......
> send him over



Okay, now for my gripe for the day about said son, and then you can decide if you still want him!    I left to take Eric to piano lessons at 5:15 - at that time, there were two packages of chicken breast in the fridge and Stephen was at play practice.  I got home at 6:15, and both packages (which I was using for dinner) were in Stephen's stomach!    Of course I didn't know this until I had the alfredo sauce warming up and the noodles cooking and was trying to find chicken to add.  He and dad got to do a very quick ride up to the grocery store to buy some!  Oh, and wish him luck - he takes his road test tomorrow to get his license!   That thought's not as scary as adding yet ANOTHER $500 semiannual bill to our car insurance!


----------



## macraven

i'll still take the middle son.
i'm a middle child and understand how life stinks for us at times.....


it is now almost 11 pm.
where has my day gone?


i can't think of anything productive i have done so far...............


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i'll still take the middle son.
> i'm a middle child and understand how life stinks for us at times.....
> 
> 
> it is now almost 11 pm.
> where has my day gone?
> 
> 
> *i can't think of anything productive i have done so far*...............


 
what r we, chopped liver?

im a middle child too, good to fly under the ma & pa radar

marci - carnival's military rates rn't out yet.  As i recall their really big sale (not to be confused with their bi-weekly one) typically pops up mid Nov to early Dec.  NCL military rate is always offered (typically 10% off base rate, sometimes drops to 5% after 180 days) their's is nice in that it's 10% off any sale price.  U can price out on website, code is PGMIL.  Not sure what they offer in way of short cruises though.  Re bahamas/nassau, i felt the same way until we discovered the atlantis water park/beach.  We just booked day room @ comfort suites to obtain the all-access wristbands, very reasonable and so much fun

i hear colorado got more than 2 feet of snow...and their happy about it


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.

It's raining here.  Buckets in the early morning, now it's just drizzling and cold.

I think this is a blanket and hot chocolate day.  
Too bad I have to go grocery shopping after Jared finishes schoolwork.

Jared is going to be Commander Cody from Clone Wars for Halloween.  Jonathan is going to be Spiderman.  I'm going to be a witch.  DH is going to be a cyborg.  He just built and programmed a little circuit board with a counter, sounds, and a little disc that rotates back and forth in little jerking movements.  He's wearing that on his chest, and wearing UV goggles.  He will look rather Borg-ish.

We'll be going to a church trunk-or-treat party with a chili cook off, pumpkin carving, pie eating contest, and other games.  Then we're off to a family trick-or-treat party given by a guy that Brent works with.  We should have a fun night!


----------



## macraven

i think t - tude is sending her rain to me.  

supposed to get heavy downpours tonight.





i guess if you are a duck then you would love this weather we will be having.


----------



## Poohbug

I have been checking out the Universal boards lately since we are going in January and decided to read some of this thread.


Marci-I don't know if I should continue reading your posts so I can see what my future holds or avoid them at all costs so I don't have a breakdown.  My boys will be teenagers before I know it and it does not look pretty.  I guess I better enjoy them while they are little.


----------



## marciemi

Poohbug said:


> I have been checking out the Universal boards lately since we are going in January and decided to read some of this thread.
> 
> 
> Marci-I don't know if I should continue reading your posts so I can see what my future holds or avoid them at all costs so I don't have a breakdown.  My boys will be teenagers before I know it and it does not look pretty.  I guess I better enjoy them while they are little.




WELCOME!!! To the SAN thread!  I'm sure Mac will be here to welcome you shortly!

Hey, looking at your location, it looks like you're nearby!  You're welcome to borrow them for a weekend or so if you'd like a true glimpse of the future!  

To you especially & everyone else - be very, very cautious!  Stephen passed his road test this morning!    However, just barely.  Apparently got stuck behind a garbage truck and waited a bit and then passed when the truck stopped to pick up trash.  He evidently went a bit over the yellow line in passing, which was a major hit.  He said the alternative was to sideswipe the garbage truck!    He also got another major hit (each of these like 10 points off when max off is 24) for not noticing that the driver of the semi passing him on the freeway was brushing his teeth at the time.   Guess I didn't know that was a relevant thing to be watching while driving!

Anyways, as of this morning our insurance premium went up another $487 for a 6 month period (see, I was exaggerating yesterday when I said $500!   ).  In case you're wondering, our car insurance is now 4 TIMES as much as it was 20 months ago before two teens started driving!


----------



## macraven

Poohbug said:


> I have been checking out the Universal boards lately since we are going in January and decided to read some of this thread.
> 
> 
> Marci-I don't know if I should continue reading your posts so I can see what my future holds or avoid them at all costs so I don't have a breakdown.  My boys will be teenagers before I know it and it does not look pretty.  I guess I better enjoy them while they are little.









make way for another cheesehead........
that's marcie and myself(kind of) also

*Welcome Poohbug!*
just think of us as your home away from home.

it's a chat thread where we talk about everything.
january will be a great time for universal.
they don't get snow like we do in that month......

if you rather talk about the littles becoming teens, you are among friends.
many of us here have already had the breakdown when ours turned into teens....


do stick around.
we are a friendly bunch and love the darkside.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> WELCOME!!! To the SAN thread!  I'm sure Mac will be here to welcome you shortly!
> 
> Hey, looking at your location, it looks like you're nearby!  You're welcome to borrow them for a weekend or so if you'd like a true glimpse of the future!
> 
> To you especially & everyone else - be very, very cautious!  Stephen passed his road test this morning!    However, just barely.  Apparently got stuck behind a garbage truck and waited a bit and then passed when the truck stopped to pick up trash.  He evidently went a bit over the yellow line in passing, which was a major hit.  He said the alternative was to sideswipe the garbage truck!    He also got another major hit (each of these like 10 points off when max off is 24) for not noticing that the driver of the semi passing him on the freeway was brushing his teeth at the time.   Guess I didn't know that was a relevant thing to be watching while driving!
> 
> Anyways, as of this morning our insurance premium went up another $487 for a 6 month period (see, I was exaggerating yesterday when I said $500!   ).  *In case you're wondering, our car insurance is now 4 TIMES as much as it was 20 months ago before two teens started driving!  *





you are talking pennies.

try having 3 teen sons on your policy at once.

and their rate does not decrease until age 24 on our policy...........


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> you are talking pennies.
> 
> try having 3 teen sons on your policy at once.
> 
> and their rate does not decrease until age 24 on our policy...........



Yeah, give me another 18 months and I'll let you know!


----------



## macraven

but you can do the student rate or some companies have it as the "vacation/limited time driving" rate when the oldest is away at college then.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Good evening all,the whining out of work homie in.I tell ya what its like the rumble in the jungle at my house lately.DING DING DING
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 come out fighting!!
I'm now seeing what goes on at the house during the day and watching the kids do anything is like watching the grass grow....

As far as the job interview went.I GOT HIRED 
Well part time anyway,30hrs a week.Its a start!!
I went in looking like A cowboy.Western shirt,blue jeans and cowboy boots I've not worn in 5yrs.What A sight..*


----------



## keishashadow

yeehaw, congrats donald!can't keep a good duck down!

thanx gals - now im really dreading making that call to insurer once jr passes his DL test

borgs vs clone warriors...hmmm age old battle between the force & assimilation...wonder what odds vegas would lay down on that?


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Good evening all,the whining out of work homie in.I tell ya what its like the rumble in the jungle at my house lately.DING DING DING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come out fighting!!
> I'm now seeing what goes on at the house during the day and watching the kids do anything is like watching the grass grow....
> 
> As far as the job interview went.I GOT HIRED
> Well part time anyway,30hrs a week.Its a start!!
> I went in looking like A cowboy.Western shirt,blue jeans and cowboy boots I've not worn in 5yrs.What A sight..*










CONGRATULATIONS DOUBLE D.........

and for the time you will not be working and at home, spend the time fishing so you don't know what the kids are doing.


----------



## macraven

off to work.
catch youse homies later.


smells like a new house is coming later today........


----------



## keishashadow

moving?

i've got the perfect fixer upper...

owned by a little old lady & her son

bonus rental unit to help pay the mortgage

my commision is negotiable


----------



## lachica

keishashadow said:


> my commision is negotiable


 Great picture...


----------



## circelli

That is GREAT news Donald!! 

It is Halloween today so be prepared to see cut pics (my opinion) of my Fire Man & Pirate tomorrow!!!

If we are looking at new houses.....Scotlass better bring that pool boy back, and I would like the room with balcony looking at the ocean!!!

Guess what?!?!?!

My FIL is taking 18 of us to Mexico at the end of January!!!!!  He says it is our Christmas gift from my late MIL!!!!
We were at Universal in October and now Mexico in January, we will have so much fun.....don't worry homies I will think of you when I am by the ocean


----------



## circelli

Do we get a new house yet???

I am trying...........


----------



## keishashadow

circelli said:


> It is Halloween today so be prepared to see cut pics (my opinion) of my Fire Man & Pirate tomorrow!!!
> 
> My FIL is taking 18 of us to Mexico at the end of January!!!!! He says it is our Christmas gift from my late MIL!!!!
> We were at Universal in October and now Mexico in January, we will have so much fun.....don't worry homies I will think of you when I am by the ocean


 
bring us the pics!if it ever stops raining i may be able to put out the rest of my decorations and have a few to share myself
luv to  give the little munchkins a good scare when they come to my house





will he bring u back too?seriously, sounds like FIL is a keeper, congrats!


----------



## macraven

i'm building the new house now...............






do you want plastic or paper...........


----------



## macraven

once the decorator comes for the finishing touches for house #8, we can move in.



this will be the new address of the new dump:


http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34153571#post34153571




i'll try to bump the new address again when we hit page 250....
but, if i don't, will you?


----------



## Metro West




----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> once the decorator comes for the finishing touches for house #8, we can move in.
> 
> 
> 
> this will be the new address of the new dump:
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34153571#post34153571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll try to bump the new address again when we hit page 250....
> but, if i don't, will you?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just sitting and watching Ghost Adventures Live on the Travel Cannel.Pretty kool show!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey I hit page 250...*


----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey Todd,HHN is over.Your the king of siggies.What do you have up your sleeve for the new one??Give us A clue,or your gonna surprise us?
Knowing you your working on it now.*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Todd,HHN is over.Your the king of siggies.What do you have up your sleeve for the new one??Give us A clue,or your gonna surprise us?
> Knowing you your working on it now.*


 Not sure yet...I haven't really thought about it.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm sure youre thinking about it now..
Something old,something new.Thanksgiving is the next holiday.
I'm gonna try something new myself!!!*


----------



## Metro West

How about that for a siggie?


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> How about that for a siggie?



 *That can work also!!!!*


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> How about that for a siggie?


 
my eyes...they burn


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> my eyes...they burn


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> How about that for a siggie?






well, i am blonde but...................


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> this will be the new address of the new dump:
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34153571#post34153571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll try to bump the new address again when we hit page 250....







_in case we get the axe soon, use the above address to find the homies.

don't you just hate it when the parents move and don't tell you where they are ..................._





oh, and a good sunday morning to all the homies.
how did it become November so quickly?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

OMG, what a way to start November...mouth open, gaping at the blonde in motion...

We leave for Uni in 25 days, not that I'm counting or anything...gonna buy the AP today!

Maria


----------



## Metro West

Worfiedoodles said:


> OMG, what a way to start November...mouth open, gaping at the blonde in motion...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Haven't they evicted us yet???


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> OMG, *what a way to start November...mouth open, gaping at the blonde in motion...*
> 
> We leave for Uni in 25 days, not that I'm counting or anything...gonna buy the AP today!
> 
> Maria



that's a hoot!!




macraven said:


> this will be the new address of the new dump:
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34153571#post34153571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll try to bump the new address again when we hit page 250....
> but, if i don't, will you?



didn't feel we would hit page 251 and still be alive there....

another shameless bump for our new dump.
don't want any blonde homies losing their way ..........





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Haven't they evicted us yet???




me thinks someone is asleep at the wheel............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






i hope i am not going to have to do the bumping dance for more pages..


----------



## marciemi

Off to buy Halloween candy!  Meet you all at the new house!  Don't worry, I'll share! 

And I don't have any cute pics from Halloween of my guys since they're too old to ToT, and we didn't even get back from Madison until there were about 10 minutes left in the ToT time.  But to tide you over - here's a cute pic of my new nephew (and my brother) for his first Halloween:


----------



## phamton

Time to shut this puppy down.  Here's the link to the new thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2320748


----------

